# Newbie Sampler Trade IV



## DonWeb

*Newbie Sampler Trade IV:​*
*Background: *
The history of the Newbie Sampler trade harkens back to the 1492, when 
Newbies met some established members. Although trading is fun, the key is to learn the art sending through the mailways. This includes safe packaging, timely completion, and general fairness.

These trades allow "newbies" to establish trade feedback while learning these arcane arts.

Before we get into the meat and potatoes of the trade here are a few acronyms for ya(since I like acronyms):

NST - Newbie Sampler Thread
FTG - Friendly Trading Gorilla
NG - Newbie Gorilla

*What is a newbie sampler thread you ask? *
1) A rotating pool/queue of 10 to 20 *ESTABLISHED* members(FTGs) offer to exchange a sampler of cigars with ClubStogie Newbies(NGs). The NG sends cigars with information about each to give the FTG an idea of cigars they enjoy. The FTG will return their end of the trade after receiving the Newbie's cigars and will pick the cigars to return according to the Newbie's end. Newbies May Send no more than 5 cigars - of value no more than $50 US.
2) The Newbie sends first to establish their status as a good faith participant on this board. This is to ensure that someone doesn't register for the simple purpose of _'mooching' _cigars from the established members of this board. FTGs are reputable members of the board having completed a number of satisfactory trades, and the board will 'insure' that trades properly initiated by a newbie are reciprocated.

3) Newbies are treated well in these trades, FTGs are not involved in this trade to profit, instead they send cigars worth a little more than what they receive. It should also be noted that newbie trades are not the appropriate place to send your _'dog rockets,'_ or cigars you would like to dispose of - from either end. Participants are encouraged to post pictures of the cigars the receive so that the Newbie gets credit for their effort and the FTG is held accountable for sending quality cigars.

Remember, these trades are watched by the population of the jungle at large.

*Eligibility Requirements:*
*NG* - New Gorilla - Less than 3 Months active participation on the board(for first trade) 
- Newbie can participate in the _NST once per month_, and for a _maximum of 3 trades_.

After the three trades they are eligible for FTG status and can be added to the list by the FTG administering the list. NGs are encouraged to participate as FTGs after completing 3 satisfactory trades.

*FTG* - Greater than 3 Months Active Participation on the board, Trader Rating of greater than 3 and added to the list by the current NST Administrator.

*Rules:*
- The Newbie will contact the first FTG on the list to initiate a trade. 
- The NG will post in this thread that they've contacted the FTG 
- The next NG will contact the next FTG down the list.
- the NST Admin will update the list and status of the trades on a fairly regular basis - 
(for an example see the NST III.)

An Occasional :mn Wild Monkey Special will be posted - note that posts rules carefully, as the rule may vary from the generic rules listed.

*The Process:*
i) The newbie packages and sends their cigars (also make sure your return address is included) 
ii) Newbie posts that the package is enroute(preferably with a DC/Tracking Number)
iii) Upon receipt of the package, the FTG acknowledges receipt(preferably with a picture)
iv) FTG leaves trader feedback for the newbie (depending on the condition of the cigars - see #3 above)
v) The FTG will post that the return package is enroute(preferably with a DC/Tracking Number)
vi) Upon receipt of the package, the Newbie will acknowledge receipt(preferably with a picture)
vii) Newbie leaves trader feedback for the FTG (depending on the condition of the cigars - see #3 above)
viii) Finally, the newbie and FTG relax in the comfort of a well completed trade... and enjoy their cigars!!!


----------



## DonWeb

For those of you who made the leap - this thread starts off: :mn 
(All Newbies *LISTED ON THIS PAGE* are active to trade)​
*NEWBIE SAMPLER TRADE IV * 

*In Progress:*

dadof3illinois - jac2598 11/18
Mikey202 - berk-m 11/20
leeboob - Aladdin Sane 11/20
leeboob - msad1217 11/20 
mr.maduro - nerachnia 11/27
SigEpGF - stevieray 11/29
dunng - Phidelt076 12/01
68TriShield - Seanohue 12/01
68TriShield - Bigd417 12/02
ResIpsa - bigman 12/02
txdyna65 - rockyr 12/02
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
daveteal - tnip23 11/17
bazookajoe - DudeGroovin 11/20

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

emelbee
Fumioso
ResIpsa x2
volfan
kheffelf

*Newbies For Trades:*

Mr. Clean (1st trade)
RolinRandy (1st trade)
barcochris (1st trade)
novahead (1st trade)
jarrod (1st trade)
rjorgenson (1st trade)
Uwhoo (2nd trade) 
nem (2nd trade) 
Nestor Z. (1st trade)
PitmanGeek (1st trade)
Dzrtrat (1st trade)
JMAC (1st trade)
benatlexus (1st trade)
msad1217 (1st trade)
fireman43 (1st trade)
Tripp (1st trade)
bigkerm (1st trade)
npfour (1st trade)
Publicspeakingnerd (1st trade)
muziq (1st trade)
mrs. rock star (1st trade)
==== :mn above this line (you're active ... *pm somebody*)===========

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


----------



## Rploaded

Donweb, Dux and I completed his final (3rd) trade about a week ago. I posted pixs. Just wanted to let you know.



RP


----------



## orangehorse

I've contacted emelbee for trade and he agreed. I will post shipping info when I get it.


----------



## emelbee

PM received from PitmanGeek. He and I are going to trade.


----------



## fireman43

Pm'd volfan for a trade. Awaiting response. First time, so not sure if I did it right.


Edit: If I should have pm'd Fumioso who was the next FTG instead of volfan, please let me know if I got confused.


----------



## orangehorse

Package to emelbee to go out tomorrow morning:

0103 8555 7499 7613 8803


----------



## Seanohue

Picked up 68Trishield's end today:


Cant wait to try the VSG, hemi and the montesino 

Thanks Dave, and nice meeting you


----------



## 68TriShield

Your welcome Sean,sorry you could'nt stay.

Don Web, i was PMed by Bigd417 for a 2nd trade...


----------



## ResIpsa

DonWeb, me and Muziq are in a trade:bx


----------



## muziq

ResIpsa said:


> DonWeb, me and Muziq are in a trade:bx


Yep, it's ON! :mn


----------



## jcarlton

Nice haul Seanohue


----------



## volfan

Tony,

Fireman43 and I are in a trade. 



scottie


----------



## JHawk

My trade with bilder was completed on 11/30, so if I can, I would like to be added to the Newbies for Trade list. Unless I have to wait till the end of this month, in which case I will wait patiently!!


----------



## jovenhut

> Bigd417 (3rd Trade) 11/26
> ca21455 (3rd trade) 11/26
> Uwhoo (2nd trade) 11/30
> bigman (2nd trade) 11/30
> nem (2nd trade) 11/30
> rockyr (2nd trade) 11/30
> kjd2121 (2nd trade) 12/03
> *jovenhut (3rd trade) 12/03*
> malik (2nd trade) 12/03
> Beagle Boy (3rd trade) 12/07
> Booboo (2nd trade) 12/08
> Spooble (2nd tarde) 12/13
> Erab (2nd trade) 12/17
> Scimmia (2nd trade) 12/18
> Smokinbear (2nd trade) 12/15
> Jcarlton (2nd trade) 12/22
> JJG (2nd trade) 12/25
> Hornitosmonster (2nd trade) 12/25
> Quint (2nd trade) 12/25
> Vince321 (2nd trade) 12/25
> Greerzilla (2nd trade) 12/25
> mastershotgun (2nd trade) 12/25
> KyLongbeard (2nd trade) 12/25
> Yacno (2nd trade) 12/25
> A2VR6 (2nd trade) 12/25


Don can I be added to the list? My month is up. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dzrtrat

I sent a PM to Fumioso. :w


----------



## Malik23

Can we get this thread stickied?


----------



## Fumioso

Dzrtrat and I are going to tiptoe through the tulips. :bx


----------



## Dzrtrat

Fumioso said:


> Dzrtrat and I are going to tiptoe through the tulips. :bx


OOhhh yes, round 1 will go out tomorrow. :w


----------



## pnoon

Malik23 said:


> Can we get this thread stickied?


Done.


----------



## txdyna65

Mucho thanks to the dancing banana  

Thanks Peter this is much easier to find.


----------



## Nestor Z.

PM sent to kheffelf...

This guy is :gn :hn 


- Nestor


----------



## Puffin Fresh

OK those who participated in the most recent Wild Monkey with Da Klugs...

I was able to make the Cleveland Herf tonight and he brought the package instead of mailing it. I won't spoil anything, but you guys are all in for a treat.

It was like Christmas...


----------



## kheffelf

Nestor Z and I are in a trade.


----------



## dunng

Phidelt076's side arrived today... nice looking choices! I needed a background for the picture and look what I found to use... I will be returning fire in the next day or two :bx


----------



## Malik23

pnoon said:


> Done.


Thanks Pnoon.


----------



## Da Klugs

So my friendly trading newbs. They are packed up and going to the post office soon. Sorry but I ignored most of your wishes as it became too complicated to balance things out and felt weird having to send just 2-3 cigars based upon some of your wishes.

These are cigars that I enjoy and smoke frequently. 

Everyone is getting basically the same package. Ran out of the robustos so there are ½ one ½ the other. Cigars and a cutter are on their way to each of you. Hope you enjoy them and thanks again.



Greerzilla – Hand delivered last night.
DudeGroovin – 03050830000265121316
Muziq – 03050830000265121323
Erratum – 03050830000265121330
Y3n0 – 03050830000265121347
Jac2598 – 03051720000221423790
Erab – 03051720000221423806
SmokesinAZ – 03051720000221423813
Hydrated – 03051720000221423820
Ninjanick – 03051720000221423837
Ashcan Bill – 03051720000221423844
RP Loaded - 03051720000221423868
Ca21455 – 03051720000221423875
Drneves7 – 03051720000221423882
Smokin’ Machinist – 03051720000221423899
Quint – 03051720000221423905
Booboo – 03051720000221423912
Hvacman - 03051720000221423929
JCarlton – 03051720000221423936


----------



## Don Fernando

Damn, Klugs .... you rule !!


----------



## rockyr

Trade sent to txdyna65.

DC: 0305 0830 0004 0641 9227


----------



## mastershogun

Da Klugs said:


> So my friendly trading newbs. They are packed up and going to the post office soon. Sorry but I ignored most of your wishes as it became too complicated to balance things out and felt weird having to send just 2-3 cigars based upon some of your wishes.
> 
> These are cigars that I enjoy and smoke frequently.
> 
> Everyone is getting basically the same package. Ran out of the robustos so there are ½ one ½ the other. Cigars and a cutter are on their way to each of you. Hope you enjoy them and thanks again.
> 
> Greerzilla - Hand delivered last night.
> DudeGroovin - 03050830000265121316
> Muziq - 03050830000265121323
> Erratum - 03050830000265121330
> Y3n0 - 03050830000265121347
> Jac2598 - 03051720000221423790
> Erab - 03051720000221423806
> SmokesinAZ - 03051720000221423813
> Hydrated - 03051720000221423820
> Ninjanick - 03051720000221423837
> Ashcan Bill - 03051720000221423844
> RP Loaded - 03051720000221423868
> Ca21455 - 03051720000221423875
> Drneves7 - 03051720000221423882
> Smokin' Machinist - 03051720000221423899
> Quint - 03051720000221423905
> Booboo - 03051720000221423912
> Hvacman - 03051720000221423929
> JCarlton - 03051720000221423936


can't wait to see the pics on these:dr


----------



## Da Klugs

monsoon said:


> Damn, Klugs .... you rule !!


Nah! You guys rule and so does the lighter line-up that came today. 19 lighters and bases.  (Edit found the last base on the floor)










9 different colors 2 deep plus one extra blue one. Thanks again!


----------



## 68TriShield

that should hold you for a month or two Dave...cheers!


----------



## muziq

ResIpsa said:


> DonWeb, me and Muziq are in a trade:bx


My end sent to ResIpsa this afternoon, DC: 0306 1070 0005 6643 0102

Hope they get there in good condition and that you enjoy them!


----------



## Dzrtrat

Shipped my end to Fumioso today!

0306 0320 0005 0324 9595


----------



## mastershogun

Da Klugs said:


> Nah! You guys rule and so does the lighter line-up that came today. 19 lighters and bases.  (Edit found the last base on the floor)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 different colors 2 deep plus one extra blue one. Thanks again!


all lined up ready for duty


----------



## txdyna65

rockyr said:


> Trade sent to txdyna65.
> 
> DC: 0305 0830 0004 0641 9227


Thanks Rocky, I'll be on the lookout for it


----------



## Quint

Totally confused as to where this is at. I thought :

The rules were changed to keep things moving better that 1st trade would be a newb to newb trade and that would get you on a pending list for newb to ftg trade.

But I see a list of 1st time traders on the "above the line PM somebody" list for a newb to ftg trade. Shouldn't 1st time traders be trading newb to newb for 1st trade ??????????

What list am I on ???  


Somebody help me :al


----------



## erab

Quint said:


> The rules were changed to keep things moving better...


I think that was a one-time thing, since the list was growing out of control.


----------



## vince321-cl

I'm with Quint and did a newb to newb trade and now I'm not on any list. Do I wait 30 days? or should my name be on the list now?


----------



## Mr.Maduro

txdyna65 said:


> Thanks Rocky, I'll be on the lookout for it


RockyR put on your body armor now... txdyna65 plays rough!! :bx


----------



## 68TriShield

Bigd417s trade came in today packing 8 nice sticks consisting of...
Padron 4000 Maddy-a all time fav!
Indian Tabac-big cedar fella
Gurkha Expedition(not had)
Gurkha Nepalese Warrior(a wanted to try stick)
A Consuegra-not had
Montecristo(Africa or Peru)
Peterson 
5 Vegas A
I've only had a couple of these Don. You're teaching me something new here 
Thanks for the sticks,i'll post here as soon as i'm ready to send.I'm going to try and pack a box up tonight...cheers Don and thanks again...


----------



## jac2598

I posted earlier about a random guy on my porch checking out packages (the story was relayed by my wife), well... this was the package. Luckily my landlord caught him and he didn't walk away with it.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=48503

All I can say is wow. I was absolutely slaughtered by dadof3illinois. I took part in his Wild Monkey Special and he whacked me!

Here's the damage - 20 sticks in total, most of them packaged in this nice Partagas cigar box. I'm in awe.

The damage can be seen below. Wow... all I have to say.

Detailed pics are here - http://www.jac2598.com/picasa/Added-12_04_2006-NST/

Thank you, Jerry!!!!


----------



## mastershogun

jac2598 said:


> I posted earlier about a random guy on my porch checking out packages (the story was relayed by my wife), well... this was the package. Luckily my landlord caught him and he didn't walk away with it.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=48503
> 
> All I can say is wow. I was absolutely slaughtered by dadof3illinois. I took part in his Wild Monkey Special and he whacked me!
> 
> Here's the damage - 20 sticks in total, most of them packaged in this nice Partagas cigar box. I'm in awe.
> 
> The damage can be seen below. Wow... all I have to say.
> 
> Detailed pics are here - http://www.jac2598.com/picasa/Added-12_04_2006-NST/
> 
> Thank you, Jerry!!!!


very nice :dr


----------



## 68TriShield

mastershogun said:


> very nice :dr


Very nice indeed! That dad packs some serious firepower...WOW


----------



## 68TriShield

Big417...my end is going out in the am(Tues)


----------



## ResIpsa

Got Bigman's end of our trade today:



Very nice! a couple of favorites here, along with many new sticks to try! Good job brother, expect return fire to leave here wednesday morning


----------



## Nerachnia

Mr. Maduros package went out today 
0306 1070 0001 6585 7515


----------



## Leeboob

the two of your's are/is in route. lost the d/c numbers. later

Lee


----------



## Leeboob

fellas, i am so sorry that's it's taken me so long to get back to you. elder gorillas are supposed to be a positive example and i'm afraid i haven't been. hopefully the packages you receive will make up for my tardiness. 

love, peace and chicken grease,

Lee


----------



## Leeboob

well here ya go. I FOUND THEM!!!

Manny: 0305 0830 0004 0408 9729

Dennis: 0305 0830 0004 0408 9644

and that's how it goes...


----------



## DonWeb

Quint said:


> The rules were changed to keep things moving better that 1st trade *could* be a newb to newb trade and that would get you on a pending list for newb to ftg trade.





vince321 said:


> I'm with Quint and did a newb to newb trade and now I'm not on any list. Do I wait 30 days? or should my name be on the list now?


- note that newb 2nd traders (and 3rd) go to the head of the line
- yes you still take a 30 day hiatus
- you are on the 30 day pending 12/25

- NST IV started off Wild Monkey... which will change very soon...


----------



## DonWeb

*NEWBIE SAMPLER TRADE IV * 

*In Progress:*

Mikey202 - berk-m 11/20
leeboob - Aladdin Sane 11/20
leeboob - msad1217 11/20 
mr.maduro - nerachnia 11/27
SigEpGF - stevieray 11/29
dunng - Phidelt076 12/01
68TriShield - Bigd417 12/02
ResIpsa - bigman 12/02
txdyna65 - rockyr 12/02
emelbee - Pitmangeek 12/04
volfan - fireman43 12/04
ResIpsa - musiq 12/04
Fumioso - Dzrtrat 12/04
kheffelf - Nestor Z. 12/04

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
daveteal - tnip23 11/17
bazookajoe - DudeGroovin 11/20

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

ResIpsa

*Newbies For Trades:*

jovenhut (3rd trade)
kjd2121 (2nd trade)

==== :mn above this line (you're active ... *pm somebody*)===========

malik (2nd trade)
Uwhoo (2nd trade) 
nem (2nd trade)

Mr. Clean (1st trade)
RolinRandy (1st trade)
barcochris (1st trade)
novahead (1st trade)
jarrod (1st trade)
rjorgenson (1st trade)
JMAC (1st trade)
benatlexus (1st trade)
msad1217 (1st trade)
Tripp (1st trade)
bigkerm (1st trade)
npfour (1st trade)
Publicspeakingnerd (1st trade)
mrs. rock star (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


----------



## fireman43

DonWeb...I will be sending out Volfan's package once he pm's me that he is back home per our agreement.


----------



## Simplified

I am so glad DaKlugs is done with this thing? I can finally get some work out of his ass in the office. I think it was two days to pack-up label and mail these things!


----------



## kjd2121

PM sent to ResIpsa


----------



## ResIpsa

Donweb, kdj2121 and I will be doing the Flamingo


----------



## kjd2121

ResIpsa said:


> Donweb, kdj2121 and I will be doing the Flamingo


Do you mean the Flamenco??

I'd rather go with a Cha Cha myself!! :w


----------



## spooble

kjd2121 said:


> Do you mean the Flamenco??


Actually, no, Vic is sending you a blow-up pink bird in his return fire


----------



## kjd2121

spooble said:


> Actually, no, Vic is sending you a blow-up pink bird in his return fire


Oh sweet - that will make a nice lawn ornament.


----------



## ResIpsa

spooble said:


> Actually, no, Vic is sending you a blow-up pink bird in his return fire





kjd2121 said:


> Oh sweet - that will make a nice lawn ornament.


Couple of funny boys huh??:tg :r We shall see who has the last laugh,


----------



## kjd2121

ResIpsa said:


> Couple of funny boys huh??:tg :r We shall see who has the last laugh,


Damn Vic, everytime I see one of your posts I get locked onto your avatar and I can't pull away without effort.

:r


----------



## Malik23

Vic's is good, but I must say I prefer Leebob's, as long as I don't get in trouble for watching it at work...


----------



## kheffelf

Malik23 said:


> Vic's is good, but I must say I prefer Leebob's, as long as I don't get in trouble for watching it at work...


I think leebob would win the award for best avatar.:2


----------



## JCK

hello,

I'd like to participate in the Newbie Sampler Trade... Who is the next FTG on the list?


----------



## kjd2121

khubli said:


> hello,
> 
> I'd like to participate in the Newbie Sampler Trade... Who is the next FTG on the list?


Hey brother, You need to ask very nicely to get on the list and then you must wait your turn - Read the very first post for the rules.


----------



## kjd2121

kheffelf said:


> I think leebob would win the award for best avatar.:2


Yeah he has a great set, don't he!!


----------



## JCK

thanks for the clarification. I'm a little brain dead today to make sense of the 1st post. I was looking for the next FTG to start trading with.. anyhow...

put me on the list. I'm ready. I'll be sorting through the humi to put a package together.


----------



## Da Klugs

Simplified said:


> I am so glad DaKlugs is done with this thing? I can finally get some work out of his ass in the office. I think it was two days to pack-up label and mail these things!


One of them was Sunday. You know one of the days starting in S that you don't answer your company paid for cell phone. :r Just leave it in the office on the weekends so we can avoid confusion. The cops and ADT folks were nice last night at 2:00 am. I think is was the Cuban Gerbils you keep under you desk for your afternoon pleasuring session that set it off..


----------



## Quint

I dont know, I kinda like Vics.....must be the tongue action


----------



## jcarlton

Da Klugs said:


> One of them was Sunday. You know one of the days starting in S that you don't answer your company paid for cell phone. :r Just leave it in the office on the weekends so we can avoid confusion. The cops and ADT folks were nice last night at 2:00 am. I think is was the Cuban Gerbils you keep under you desk for your afternoon pleasuring session that set it off..


 Now that's some funny chit!!!!!!!


----------



## Nestor Z.

Missle sent to Kheffelf...:bx :gn 

USPS LABEL# 03041070000071185070

- NZ


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Nerachnia's end came in today.....Very nice!! I Like!!  



Return fire :gn Going out tomorrow..... DC# to follow!! o


----------



## a2vr6

Da Klugs said:


> Nah! You guys rule and so does the lighter line-up that came today. 19 lighters and bases.  (Edit found the last base on the floor)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 different colors 2 deep plus one extra blue one. Thanks again!


Wow, some cool looking lighters. I think I may look into getting one, hard to pull myself away from old school wood matches. lol


----------



## Da Klugs

a2vr6 said:


> Wow, some cool looking lighters. I think I may look into getting one, hard to pull myself away from old school wood matches. lol


I loved matches. As the years passed, and the drool volume increased, had to go with lighters. The base on these is a nice little portable cup as well.


----------



## a2vr6

Looking at some torch lighters as we speak, you guys are going to put me in the poor house. :r


----------



## Puffin Fresh

a2vr6 said:


> Wow, some cool looking lighters. I think I may look into getting one, hard to pull myself away from old school wood matches. lol


I have the same school of thought, but I used Bruisedawgs at the herf on Sunday and man is it a nice lighter.

I'm not going to get one yet, as I just bought Da Klugs one, but I can see one in my future.


----------



## a2vr6

Greerzilla said:


> I have the same school of thought, but I used Bruisedawgs at the herf on Sunday and man is it a nice lighter.
> 
> I'm not going to get one yet, as I just bought Da Klugs one, but I can see one in my future.


It sure beats having to use half a pack of match sticks for light your cigar. lol...


----------



## DonWeb

:mn *WILD MONKEY SPECIAL :mn

1st Time Traders Only*

First Four Noobs Willing to Trade Maduro Fivers

(5 of the same Maduro Cigars)​
pm SvilleKid for trade information
this will count as a trade, and you'll get trade feedback


----------



## 68TriShield

Update! Bigd417...Don your end is going out today,sorry for the wait,you should have it this week...


----------



## dunng

dunng said:


> View attachment 3633
> 
> 
> Phidelt076's side arrived today... nice looking choices! I needed a background for the picture and look what I found to use... I will be returning fire in the next day or two :bx


Return Fire is on the way :gn :gn

DC 0103 8555 7498 4357 6837 :bx


----------



## Puffin Fresh

a2vr6 said:


> It sure beats having to use half a pack of match sticks for light your cigar. lol...


I'm usually a one match guy... even if it's a bit windy (albiet not really windy) I rarely ever use more than 2 or 3.

Lighters are nice, I just like matches. :gn


----------



## Leeboob

here's the smatterin of sticks i got from my newbies, although these guys don't hit like newbs at all. this one kind of hurt fellas. awsome sticks. 

my end should be arriving today. 





Lee


----------



## The Professor

To the Right Honorable Sir DonWeb,

Although I have only complete two of the NSTs, I have completed many more trades with nothing but positive trader feedback. Having built my collection up to a point with which I am comfortable, I would like to petition for membership into the Order of the FTG. Put differently, I wanna smack me a newbie or two. I am happy to provide references upon request.

Yours truly,
The Professor


----------



## msad1217

Leeboob said:


> fellas, i am so sorry that's it's taken me so long to get back to you. elder gorillas are supposed to be a positive example and i'm afraid i haven't been. hopefully the packages you receive will make up for my tardiness.
> 
> love, peace and chicken grease,
> 
> Lee


For some reason I totally missed your post yesterday. Anyway, not a problem, I'm sure the package will be worthy of the wait.

And I can't stop staring at you avatar! 

-Manny


----------



## Puffin Fresh

msad1217 said:


> For some reason I totally missed your post yesterday. Anyway, not a problem, I'm sure the package will be worthy of the wait.
> 
> And I can't stop staring at you avatar!
> 
> -Manny


He actually posts? All I ever see is his avatar... I never knew he wrote anything. :r


----------



## smokin' machinist

Received the sticks from Klugs today. *WOW*
This guy is The MAN!
1990 ERDM Demi Tasse
1992 H. Upmann Preciosas
1996 Los Stratos De Luxe Brevas
2003 Bolivar Corona Extra - from a cab
1998 La Flor De Cano Corona
2004 ERDM Choix Supreme Robusto
2006 Por Larranaga Lonsdale RE (this one obviously wasn't in the MRN, and I haven't found any info on net, yet)
CS Havana cutter
Klugs, I am not worthy. Have a Merry Christmas.
Don, I will definitely need a month after this second trade, I just got slapped HARD!


----------



## msad1217

Got the sticks from leeboob. Very nice!:dr 
I will show you the sticks the way I got 'em. Any hint on what the unbanded one's are?

http://img463.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fromleeboobbr5.jpg

Thanks Lee!

-Manny


----------



## kjd2121

msad1217 said:


> Got the sticks from leeboob. Very nice!:dr
> I will show you the sticks the way I got 'em. Any hint on what the unbanded one's are?
> 
> http://img463.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fromleeboobbr5.jpg
> 
> Thanks Lee!
> 
> -Manny


The little one looks like a Fuente Short Story - The band for it is on the left most Rocky Patel It must have come off.


----------



## msad1217

kjd2121 said:


> The little one looks like a Fuente Short Story - The band for it is on the left most Rocky Patel It must have come off.


That is what I figured. It was just funny that when I opened the box the Fuente band is with the RP. Is it actually two Short Story? I don't recall the RP short panatella having that shape?

-Manny


----------



## Don Fernando

smokin' machinist said:


> Received the sticks from Klugs today. *WOW*
> This guy is The MAN!
> 1990 ERDM Demi Tasse
> 1992 H. Upmann Preciosas
> 1996 Los Stratos De Luxe Brevas
> 2003 Bolivar Corona Extra - from a cab
> 1998 La Flor De Cano Corona
> 2004 ERDM Choix Supreme Robusto
> 2006 Por Larranaga Lonsdale RE (this one obviously wasn't in the MRN, and I haven't found any info on net, yet)
> CS Havana cutter
> Klugs, I am not worthy. Have a Merry Christmas.
> Don, I will definitely need a month after this second trade, I just got slapped HARD!


:dr This is what I have to look forward to ??? :dr

And .... ummmm ..... How many more lighters do you need, Klugs ???????


----------



## jac2598

monsoon said:


> This is what I have to look forward to ???
> 
> And .... ummmm ..... How many more lighters do you need, Klugs ???????


:tpd:

:dr My package is waiting patiently for me at home right now. I can't wait...


----------



## Scimmia

msad1217 said:


> That is what I figured. It was just funny that when I opened the box the Fuente band is with the RP. Is it actually two Short Story? I don't recall the RP short panatella having that shape?
> 
> -Manny


They're fairly new in that shape, there's a couple of threads around here about them.


----------



## y3n0

Just received my end from Mr. Da Klugs!

He sent me all this:

1990 ERDM Demi Tasse
1992 H. Upmann Preciosas
1996 Los Stratos De Luxe Brevas
2003 Bolivar Corona Extra - from a cab
1998 La Flor De Cano Corona
2004 HdM Epicure #2
2006 Por Larranaga Lonsdale RE
...and all he got was a lousy lighter (well, maybe not so lousy)!

Thanks for the slice of heaven, Klugs!


----------



## Puffin Fresh

smokin' machinist said:


> Received the sticks from Klugs today. *WOW*
> This guy is The MAN!
> 1990 ERDM Demi Tasse
> 1992 H. Upmann Preciosas
> 1996 Los Stratos De Luxe Brevas
> 2003 Bolivar Corona Extra - from a cab
> 1998 La Flor De Cano Corona
> 2004 ERDM Choix Supreme Robusto
> 2006 Por Larranaga Lonsdale RE (this one obviously wasn't in the MRN, and I haven't found any info on net, yet)
> CS Havana cutter
> Klugs, I am not worthy. Have a Merry Christmas.
> Don, I will definitely need a month after this second trade, I just got slapped HARD!


I won't bore you guys with another pic, but this is exactly what I got on Sunday. Hope you guys enjoy them and were suprised!


----------



## Guest

DonWeb said:


> :mn *WILD MONKEY SPECIAL :mn
> 
> 1st Time Traders Only*
> 
> First Four Noobs Willing to Trade Maduro Fivers
> 
> (5 of the same Maduro Cigars)​
> pm SvilleKid for trade information
> this will count as a trade, and you'll get trade feedback


Bump.

I've had one taker on this so far (bigkerm). Guess the NG's are afraid of a little old kid!:bx


----------



## lenguamor

SvilleKid said:


> Bump.
> 
> I've had one taker on this so far (bigkerm). Guess the NG's are afraid of a little old kid!:bx


 What are you looking for...what do you smoke, Kid? I want to make sure I've got the juice to pull this off!


----------



## Guest

lenguamor said:


> What are you looking for...what do you smoke, Kid? I want to make sure I've got the juice to pull this off!


PM sent


----------



## erab

Package from Klugs showed up safely today... 

You went above and beyond, Dave.. thanks so much!


----------



## Guest

lenguamor said:


> What are you looking for...what do you smoke, Kid? I want to make sure I've got the juice to pull this off!


Lenguamor and I are in a trade.

Two down, two to go on the :mn offer!


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Received Leeboobs end of the trade today. I'll post pics in the next day or so. 
Great sticks Lee!! Can't wait to spend half the day with that Ancient Warrior 
Much appreciated and hope you enjoy my end of it. 

- Aladdin Sane


----------



## omowasu

Hey Tony, put me down for another trade if ya dont mind. After seeing Dave push so many innocent bystanders down the slope, how can I resist getting involved again? Thanks!


----------



## omowasu

Cliff, Ill take you up on the Maduro trade if Tony OK's it. Let me know what you smoke, or tell me to make it a surprise.


----------



## jac2598

Got my end from Da Klugs today... all I can say is wow. :dr And all he got was a lighter!

My trade included:

1990 ERDM Demi Tasse
1992 H Upmann Preciosas
1996 Los Statos De luxe Brevas
2003 Bolivar Corona Extra
1998 La Flor De Cano Corona
2004 Hoya De Monterray Epicure #2
2006 Por Larranaga Lonsdale RE
... and the nice CS cutter.

I love it. These are all my first smokes from that little island and I will smoke them well!

Klugs... thank you so much. This was incredible.  

-James


----------



## emelbee

I got the front end of the trade with PitmanGeek today. This does NOT look like the work of a newb! Has someone been coaching him?



In a strange way I'm actually looking forward to trying the Mister Hyde's Chubby Honey. It reminds me of Mister Toad's Wild Ride. Is Disney making cigars now?

I'm not entirely sure what the unbanded one is. I have asked for an explanation.

I've got some serious retaliation planned, will probably launch tomorrow - details to follow.


----------



## orangehorse

emelbee said:


> I got the front end of the trade with PitmanGeek today. This does NOT look like the work of a newb! Has someone been coaching him?
> 
> In a strange way I'm actually looking forward to trying the Mister Hyde's Chubby Honey. It reminds me of Mister Toad's Wild Ride. Is Disney making cigars now?
> 
> I'm not entirely sure what the unbanded one is. I have asked for an explanation.
> 
> I've got some serious retaliation planned, will probably launch tomorrow - details to follow.


The unbanded is the Erin Go Braugh. My dessert smoke. I just realized that I sent you the Monte White not the #2. No problem there though... still a fantastic smoke.


----------



## lenguamor

emelbee said:


> I got the front end of the trade with PitmanGeek today. This does NOT look like the work of a newb! Has someone been coaching him?
> 
> In a strange way I'm actually looking forward to trying the Mister Hyde's Chubby Honey. It reminds me of Mister Toad's Wild Ride. Is Disney making cigars now?
> 
> I'm not entirely sure what the unbanded one is. I have asked for an explanation.
> 
> I've got some serious retaliation planned, will probably launch tomorrow - details to follow.


Looks like beetles might've gotten to that 5 Vegas...:hn


----------



## txdyna65

Recieved Rockys end of the trade today, very very nice lineup, 3 I havent tried and 4 of my favorites, couldnt have picked em much better myself...thanks a bunch, I'll get yours out asap  



Padilla Edicion Especial 2006 Obsidian...been wanting one of these
Gurkha Doble Maduro...never tried YET
Buccanero El Capitan Pancho Maduro...havent had one of these yet
RP OWR Toro...one of my favorites
Padron 1964 Exclusivo...another favorite
Tatuaje Regios...yummmy cant get enough of these
Carlos Torano Signature Robusto...one of my dailys 

Thanks again, excellent trade....get your humi ready  

Kenny


----------



## Guest

omowasu said:


> Cliff, Ill take you up on the Maduro trade if Tony OK's it. Let me know what you smoke, or tell me to make it a surprise.


PM sent. Pending approval from Tony, this will be three of four. One :mn trade remaining.

(See post # 95)


----------



## Don Fernando

jac2598 said:


> Got my end from Da Klugs today... all I can say is wow. :dr And all he got was a lighter!
> 
> My trade included:
> 
> 1990 ERDM Demi Tasse
> 1992 H Upmann Preciosas
> 1996 Los Statos De luxe Brevas
> 2003 Bolivar Corona Extra
> 1998 La Flor De Cano Corona
> 2004 Hoya De Monterray Epicure #2
> 2006 Por Larranaga Lonsdale RE
> ... and the nice CS cutter.
> 
> I love it. These are all my first smokes from that little island and I will smoke them well!
> 
> Klugs... thank you so much. This was incredible.
> 
> -James


Exactly what I received. I wanted to take some pics, as I just picked up a new Digital cam last week ... Canon G7 .... but I lent it to my sis & await it's return.

Ya know, Klugs ...... This is way over the top, man. I'm just floored. I still have yet to smoke myself a Habana, and you send me 7 nice ones..... with lots of age as well.

I'm simply in heaven, man. Thank you so much !! This place is what it is because people like you are in it. Thanks for the smokes & thanks for being here.

Doug


----------



## muziq

SvilleKid said:


> this will be three of four. One :mn trade remaining.
> 
> (See post # 95)


PM sent to SvilleKid...


----------



## Leeboob

msad1217 said:


> That is what I figured. It was just funny that when I opened the box the Fuente band is with the RP. Is it actually two Short Story? I don't recall the RP short panatella having that shape?
> 
> -Manny


rp does have the '92 in a perfecto, got a box from holt's, and that is a short story. the other unbanded is a famous 3000.

enjoy,

Lee


----------



## hornitosmonster

Leeboob

I can't stop Staring at your Avatar...


----------



## Don Fernando

Donweb:

Please add me to the offline list to become eligable for my 3rd & final newbie trade on 01/06/06

Thanks for all the work you do to keep this thread alive !!!

Doug


----------



## DonWeb

omowasu said:


> Cliff, Ill take you up on the Maduro trade if Tony OK's it. Let me know what you smoke, or tell me to make it a surprise.





SvilleKid said:


> PM sent. Pending approval from Tony, this will be three of four. One :mn trade remaining.
> 
> (See post # 95)


taking a look at omo's avatar... he seems the wild monkey type (go for it).

omowasu ... it's a set of maduro smokes.


----------



## Guest

muziq said:


> PM sent to SvilleKid...


four of four, looks like I'm flush with NGs for this :mn.

Thanks guys. I look forward to tradin' with you all! PMs sent to all four as of this time!


----------



## rockyr

txdyna65 said:


> Thanks again, excellent trade....get your humi ready
> 
> Kenny


You are welcome. I hope you enjoy them. Go easy on me OK?


----------



## orangehorse

lenguamor said:


> Looks like beetles might've gotten to that 5 Vegas...:hn


emelbee, please verify that this is not the case. I just checked the rest of my 5 Vegas Toros and they appear OK.


----------



## msad1217

PitmanGeek said:


> emelbee, please verify that this is not the case. I just checked the rest of my 5 Vegas Toros and they appear OK.


I think they are just small pieces of tobaccos. Nothing to worry about.  
-Manny


----------



## muziq

SvilleKid said:


> Thanks guys. I look forward to tradin' with you all! PMs sent to all four as of this time!


Yep, we're in a trade; will send DC shortly! :w


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Nerachnia...

Here it comes.....:gn 

DC# 0306 0320 0005 6394 8025


----------



## ninjanick

I recived the ISOM selection from Da Klugs last night, won't post pic's, same stash as the others. I'm afraid I'm such a noob I can't even begin to apreciate these sticks, so, they will be tucked away in the humi, and won't be burned until I know just exactly how special they are. Thanks Dave!


----------



## Da Klugs

ninjanick said:


> I recived the ISOM selection from Da Klugs last night, won't post pic's, same stash as the others. I'm afraid I'm such a noob I can't even begin to apreciate these sticks, so, they will be tucked away in the humi, and won't be burned until I know just exactly how special they are. Thanks Dave!


They are just cigars. Smoke-em.


----------



## kheffelf

Got my sticks in today from Nestor, holy crap did he show me that I am still the newb, 
He sent
Cohiba cuban-not sure of the size or year
Montecristo cuban-not sure of the size or year
Pan 64 Monarcha
Pan 26
JDN Antano Gran Reserve
La Gloria Cubana Serie R Maduro
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Petite Corona
Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Robusto Corojo
That is an amazing hit from a newbie.
My return fire will go out on monday, sorry I am not able to sooner, but I have a busy day tomorrow and I don't want them sitting in the post office over the weekend. Plus, I need to come up with something to prove that I am the that isn't the newb here.


----------



## SmokesInAZ

Just recieved my stogies from Da Klugs!

Oh my, lovely cigars Da Klugs! Cant wait to get home and try one! These will be my first. :dr Pics have been posted by others in the trade so I won't repeat that as it would be repetitive.

Noobs are treated so well around here at CS it's kinda scary!


----------



## muziq

muziq said:


> Yep, we're in a trade; will send DC shortly! :w


DC 0483 5970 0210 3102 9750 comin' at ya!


----------



## muziq

I have been smote by da Mighty Da Klugs - my +4 mace (maduro or otherwise) is no match for the smokin' scimitar of Da Klugs...what a massacre. :hn 

I'm indebted to you, man:

*90 ERDM Demi Tasse
*92 H Upmann Preciosas
*96 Los Statos De Luxe Brevas
*03 Boli Corona Extra (cab)
*98 La Flor De Cano Corona
*04 ERDM Choix Supreme
*06 Por Larranaga Lonsdale RE
*Club Stogie cutter

Seriously, man, I've been seeing the photos of the other newbs', but to have this in my hands is just SICK (in a good way)!


----------



## HVACMAN

This NG would like to join the NST1V to trade with FTG..


----------



## kjd2121

ResIpsa, the package was just dropped off - 

DC - 04610406720058028502


----------



## emelbee

Package off to PitmanGeek today.
DC # 0103 8555 7498 6660 9178

Thanks for the beetle warning, lenguamor. I hadn't noticed that when I was looking at the cigars, but I see it in the pics. I just checked the smoke and it is fine. Those aren't holes. They are little flecks of tobacco that must have come out of the foot.


----------



## Ashcan Bill

I received my official Da Klugs trade/care package today. I'm sure by now everyone can recite by heart what they contain, so I won't bother with the details other than to briefly say "_EAT YOUR HEARTS OUT!!!_" :dr

The Por Larranaga RE Lonsdale excited me the most, because I procrastinated and got left at the station when these were available. Thanks to Dave, I got a second chance at trying one. I'm jazzed (doesn't take much).

The Demi Tasses also caught my interest. I've thought about trying this vitola several times in the past, but just never got around to it. Now I have a couple to test drive over the holidays. If I like them (and they look pretty likeable), then I anticipate a whole new vista of crushing debt opening up for me.

Thank you Da Klugs.

PS The cutter is way cool.

A-B


----------



## ResIpsa

Donweb, got Muziq end of our trade last night, will post specifics later. Nice job MUziq, some very nice sticks in there.


Bigman and Muziq, your end of the trade went out today, 

0304 1560 0003 0516 4190

0304 1560 0003 0516 4206

hope you both enjjoy!!


----------



## Da Klugs

ResIpsa said:


> Donweb, got Muziq end of our trade last night, will post specifics later. Nice job MUziq, some very nice sticks in there.
> 
> Bigman and Muziq, your end of the trade went out today,
> 
> 0304 1560 0003 0516 4190
> 
> 0304 1560 0003 0516 4206
> 
> hope you both enjjoy!!


PIFFER you be.


----------



## Fumioso

Received Dzrtrat's end today. Not a newbish selection at all...










Return will go out tomorrow or Saturday...


----------



## omowasu

SvilleKid and I are in a trade - a massive maduro wrapped package leaves tonight, DC 0103 8555 7498 6741 ****.


----------



## ResIpsa

Da Klugs said:


> PIFFER you be.


I watch and learn from some fine folks here,


----------



## muziq

ResIpsa said:


> Donweb, got Muziq end of our trade last night, will post specifics later. Nice job MUziq, some very nice sticks in there.
> 
> Bigman and Muziq, your end of the trade went out today,
> 
> 0304 1560 0003 0516 4190
> 
> 0304 1560 0003 0516 4206
> 
> hope you both enjjoy!!


Okay, looking forward to it!


----------



## DonWeb

_HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!

To All Who See These Presents Greetings:
Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in his proven trading abilities
and for contributions to the realm,
this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:

*Friendly Trading Gorilla.*

Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of a jungle FTG,
all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
*
Arise - (Sir) Professor*

Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.

May your newbies grow strong under your tutelage.​_


----------



## Hydrated

muziq said:


> I have been smote by da Mighty Da Klugs - my +4 mace (maduro or otherwise) is no match for the smokin' scimitar of Da Klugs...what a massacre. :hn
> 
> I'm indebted to you, man:
> 
> *90 ERDM Demi Tasse
> *92 H Upmann Preciosas
> *96 Los Statos De Luxe Brevas
> *03 Boli Corona Extra (cab)
> *98 La Flor De Cano Corona
> *04 ERDM Choix Supreme
> *06 Por Larranaga Lonsdale RE
> *Club Stogie cutter
> 
> Seriously, man, I've been seeing the photos of the other newbs', but to have this in my hands is just SICK (in a good way)!


:tpd:

Thanks a ton, Dave... these cigars are great!

Bobby


----------



## lenguamor

emelbee said:


> Package off to PitmanGeek today.
> DC # 0103 8555 7498 6660 9178
> 
> Thanks for the beetle warning, lenguamor. I hadn't noticed that when I was looking at the cigars, but I see it in the pics. I just checked the smoke and it is fine. Those aren't holes. They are little flecks of tobacco that must have come out of the foot.


I glad it turned out to be nothing; I felt so bad calling that out to you, but it would have been a shame to ruin the other sticks..not to mention your entire humi!

:hn


----------



## lenguamor

SvilleKid, your package containing a little slice of maduro heaven went out last night Priority mail...for some reason, when the receipt printed it did not print the tracking number  but it gives a ref# 34111. In any case, you should have them by Monday at latest.


----------



## DonWeb

*NEWBIE SAMPLER TRADE IV * 

*In Progress:*

Mikey202 - berk-m 11/20
mr.maduro - nerachnia 11/27
SigEpGF - stevieray 11/29
dunng - Phidelt076 12/01
68TriShield - Bigd417 12/02
ResIpsa - bigman 12/02
txdyna65 - rockyr 12/02
emelbee - Pitmangeek 12/04
volfan - fireman43 12/04
ResIpsa - musiq 12/04
Fumioso - Dzrtrat 12/04
kheffelf - Nestor Z. 12/04
ResIpsa - kjd2121 12/05
Svillekid - bigkerm 12/05
Svillekid - Lenguamor 12/05
Svillekid - omowasu 12/05
Svillekid - muziq 12/05

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
daveteal - tnip23 11/17
bazookajoe - DudeGroovin 11/20

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

Professor
DonWeb

*Newbies For Trades:*

jovenhut (3rd trade) <====== 2nd call
malik (2nd trade)

==== :mn above this line (you're active ... *pm somebody*)===========

Uwhoo (2nd trade) 
nem (2nd trade) 
Mr. Clean (1st trade)
RolinRandy (1st trade)
barcochris (1st trade)
novahead (1st trade)
jarrod (1st trade)
rjorgenson (1st trade)
JMAC (1st trade)
benatlexus (1st trade)
msad1217 (1st trade)
Tripp (1st trade)
npfour (1st trade)
Publicspeakingnerd (1st trade)
mrs. rock star (1st trade)
khubli (1st trade)
HVACMAN (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


----------



## The Professor

DonWeb said:


> _HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!
> 
> To All Who See These Presents Greetings:
> Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in his proven trading abilities
> and for contributions to the realm,
> this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:
> 
> *Friendly Trading Gorilla.*
> 
> Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of a jungle FTG,
> all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
> *
> Arise - (Sir) Professor*
> 
> Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.
> 
> May your newbies grow strong under your tutelage.​_


Hells yeah! Bring it on.


----------



## Twill413

The Professor said:


> Hells yeah! Bring it on.


Took you long enough . You shoulda graduated ages ago! Looks like a noobie is gonna get a tasty smackdown AND an education.


----------



## ca21455

Received Da Klug’s package today. Magnificent collection of smokes.

Thanks Dave! You were very generous with your end of the trade.


----------



## jovenhut

Don

PM sent


----------



## DudeGroovin

I too got my side of the DaKlugs wild monkey special today. What a treat!
90 ERDM Demi Tasse
92 H Upmann Preciosas
96 Los Statos De Luxe Brevas
03 Boli Corona Extra (cab)
98 La Flor De Cano Corona
04 ERDM Choix Supreme
06 Por Larranaga Lonsdale RE
Club Stogie cutter










Many thanks to the Mighty DaKlugs.

Dude


----------



## Da Klugs

ca21455 said:


> Received Da Klug's package today. Magnificent erection made me smoke.
> 
> Thanks Dave! You were very generous with your end of the trade.


Dammit we were supposed to keep that part on PM's only. 

Glad they got there safe.


----------



## Twill413

Da Klugs said:


> Dammit we were supposed to keep that between us and the goat
> 
> Glad they got there safe.


so now you edit quotes too?


----------



## Da Klugs

Twill413 said:


> so now you want to horn in on my goat fetish?


Hey whatever it takes to have some good natured fun.


----------



## ca21455

Da Klugs said:


> Dammit we were supposed to keep that part on PM's only.
> 
> Glad they got there safe.


:r Great, now my wife wants a package! Told her she would have to buy me a lighter first...


----------



## DonWeb

_HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!

To All Who See These Presents Greetings:
Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in his proven trading abilities
and for contributions to the realm,
this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:

*Friendly Trading Gorilla.*

Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of a jungle FTG,
all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
*
Arise - (Sir) ca21455*

Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.

May your newbies grow strong under your tutelage.​_


----------



## Twill413

Da Klugs said:


> Hey whatever it takes to have some good natured fun.


Pun very much intended?


----------



## ca21455

DonWeb said:


> _HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!​__
> _
> 
> _To All Who See These Presents Greetings:_
> _Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in his proven trading abilities__
> and for contributions to the realm,
> this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:_​_
> 
> *Friendly Trading Gorilla.*​
> Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of a jungle FTG,
> all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.​
> *Arise - (Sir) ca21455*​
> Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.​
> May your newbies grow strong under your tutelage.​_


As Frank Sinatra would say...

Newbie Dooby Doo, Bombing in the Night!

Watch out newbies, my collection of flavored White Owls is beyond the comprehension of mortal men...


----------



## Malik23

PM sent to The Professor. Let's see how well this gorilla can hit. Cuz I'll be bring the house down on him.


----------



## jac2598

Donweb... after having been thoroughly smacked by dadof3illinois and da klugs in their Wild Monkey Specials, I'm ready to be thrown on the list for my 3rd trade.

Thanks!
James


----------



## Quint

Got Da Klugs package yesterday, very nice DA Klugs thank you much. Good opportunity for me to try different sticks before making the plunge. Thanks agian


----------



## The Professor

Malik23 said:


> PM sent to The Professor. Let's see how well this gorilla can hit. Cuz I'll be bring the house down on him.


Oh Malik ... sweet young Malik. Houses don't fall on me. You go ahead and try your best; but you'd better also prepare yo ass for an education from The Professor. It's the end of the semester, I'm grading tons of stuff, and I'm ready to dole out a little corporal punishment. :gn :gn

~d.


----------



## CigarGal

Malik23 said:


> PM sent to The Professor. Let's see how well this gorilla can hit. Cuz I'll be bring the house down on him.


Oh no-looks like time for some schoolin' on this noob.


----------



## Malik23

At The Professor's request, I'm waiting until the middle of next week to send. He said something about being out of town, I think he just wants to reinforce his house and mailbox to prepare for my assault!!


----------



## Bigkerm

Sville and I have swapped PM's for the wild Monkey Deal

My end will go out this weekend


----------



## The Professor

Malik23 said:


> At The Professor's request, I'm waiting until the middle of next week to send. He said something about being out of town, I think he just wants to reinforce his house and mailbox to prepare for my assault!!


Oh young and eager Malik. You're really lookin' for a schoolin' aren't you? True I'll be out of town ... I've got a 3-day job interview in Kansas. If it wasn't for that, I'd say: Bring. It. On. :gn

Don't worry, though ... you'll get what's coming to you and I'll take your bomb in stride. 

~d.


----------



## Bigd417

I almost thought I might be ready to graduate to be an FTG. But 68TriShield, totally sdhooled me and brought me back to earth. What a hit, it included;

A RP vintage 92 Tubo
Sancho Panza
Hoyo De Monterrey Excalibur
Monticristo White Label
Torano Virtuoso
Pardron Anni Natural AND Maduro (I guess he wasn't sure which one I would like)
And lastly but definitly not leastly a 2000 Punch Tres petitite.

I've been hearing so much about PA's and have been dying to try one, now I have two.

Thanks a ton Dave, this was a great trade.:dr


----------



## drneves7

Recieved Daklugs end of his wild monkey deal. And what selection.

Thanks Dominic


----------



## 68TriShield

Bigd417 said:


> I almost thought I might be ready to graduate to be an FTG. But 68TriShield, totally sdhooled me and brought me back to earth. What a hit, it included;
> 
> A RP vintage 92 Tubo
> Sancho Panza
> Hoyo De Monterrey Excalibur
> Monticristo White Label
> Torano Virtuoso
> Pardron Anni Natural AND Maduro (I guess he wasn't sure which one I would like)
> And lastly but definitly not leastly a 2000 Punch Tres petitite.
> 
> I've been hearing so much about PA's and have been dying to try one, now I have two.
> 
> Thanks a ton Dave, this was a great trade.:dr


I glad you finally got it,sorry for the delay...


----------



## txdyna65

Forgot to post this earlier today....got your package sent out this morning Rocky

# 0306 0320 0000 8849 1693

Just wondering...you got good insurance right? Oh and a coolerdor?  

package is on its way 

Kenny


----------



## berk-m

I need to make a post, I’ve had a open trade with Mikey202 since 11/20 – he sent his end: an awesome selection of many sticks, meanwhile Mid-Missouri was hit with The Storm of The Century it started 11/30 about noon with heavy sleet until nightfall then dumped over 18 inches of snow on top of all that icy fun (The Mall closed and the Casino about 20 miles away closed – you know that’s trouble). Needless to say Columbia, MO was shut down for a few days and we didn’t have any mail until Tuesday December 5th when I received Mikey202’s great package of smokes. I had a mountain of work from missing 2 days plus all of my End of Month and Start of Month work, which is enormous as it is without missing 2 days. On top of that internet service has mostly been down, I have been able to jump on a couple of times and sent quick PM’s to Mikey202 so he would know what was going on, there is a truck from the cable company coming on Monday, hopefully the lines will be fixed all the way then. Anyway this is getting way too long – I would just like to apologize for my delay – but my package went out yesterday and the DC# is 0306 1070 0000 3418 0782. I tried to send a nice selection to make up for the long delay and hopefully you like them. And thanks again Mikey202 – you are a first class guy, not just with the great smokes you sent but also understanding my situation and being really cool with everything. 


Matt
(Berk-M)


----------



## mikey202

berk-m said:


> I need to make a post, I've had a open trade with Mikey202 since 11/20 - he sent his end: an awesome selection of many sticks, meanwhile Mid-Missouri was hit with The Storm of The Century it started 11/30 about noon with heavy sleet until nightfall then dumped over 18 inches of snow on top of all that icy fun (The Mall closed and the Casino about 20 miles away closed - you know that's trouble). Needless to say Columbia, MO was shut down for a few days and we didn't have any mail until Tuesday December 5th when I received Mikey202's great package of smokes. I had a mountain of work from missing 2 days plus all of my End of Month and Start of Month work, which is enormous as it is without missing 2 days. On top of that internet service has mostly been down, I have been able to jump on a couple of times and sent quick PM's to Mikey202 so he would know what was going on, there is a truck from the cable company coming on Monday, hopefully the lines will be fixed all the way then. Anyway this is getting way too long - I would just like to apologize for my delay - but my package went out yesterday and the DC# is 0306 1070 0000 3418 0782. I tried to send a nice selection to make up for the long delay and hopefully you like them. And thanks again Mikey202 - you are a first class guy, not just with the great smokes you sent but also understanding my situation and being really cool with everything.
> 
> Matt
> (Berk-M)


No worries like I said before.Mother Nature can be a bitch . Hope you enjoy the smokes, and did you hit someone with a snowball,like I asked you to do for me?:r


----------



## Bigd417

Mr. Donweb, I have recovered somewhat from my smakdown by David in my third trade, I got my cape and gown on, can I please receive my diploma and a list of a couple of Newbies to disintergrate?:bx


----------



## cre8v1

Well, I'm ready for newbie phase II! I want to be put on the list for my first trade. I actually already PM'd emelbee but I think I did this in reverse order.

Thanks!

Brad


----------



## berk-m

Oh yeah I nailed more than one person for ya


----------



## WNCsmoker

so do i pm the next avaliable person on this list? and then send them smokes kinda confused as to the order of how things go down but would love to participate.


----------



## Phidelt076

I received Dunng's end of our trade yesterday and I'm just now regaining consciousness from the hit. He knocked my newbie @ss out. :bx

Included are my first two ISOM's. One for when the Cowboys win the Superbowl and the other for when the Mavs get it right in the NBA Finals this year.

Greg I can't thank you enough for this trade! This was way too generous!

Here's the lineup and then some pics (sorry for the quality, my camera sucks).
Punch Rare Corojo
Partagas Series P No. 2 (ISOM)
Montecristo Especial (ISOM)
Henry Clay Belicoso
H. Upman Habana 2000
Saint Luis Rey Rothchilde
CAO Cx2
Leon Jimines #5
Gispert Robusto
Famous 3000
Don Lino Africa Duma
Onyx Torbusto
Gurkha Vintage
Gurkha Expedition
La Gloria Cubana Maduro
Padron 2000 M
Padron 3000 M
Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur 1066
Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro
Romeo y Julieta Bully


----------



## Phidelt076

More Pics:


----------



## Fumioso

Attention Dzrtrat: 

Flight number 0461 8270 2190 0205 9875 with service to East Texas has been cleared for departure. Thank you for flying the smoky skies!


----------



## Nerachnia

I received Mr. Maduros package on Friday at work .. unfortunately i was not ther to receive it so i will pick it up tomorrow and post on it. Thank you!


----------



## dayplanner

Phidelt076 said:


> I received Dunng's end of our trade yesterday and I'm just now regaining consciousness from the hit. He knocked my newbie @ss out. :bx
> 
> Included are my first two ISOM's. One for when the Cowboys win the Superbowl and the other for when the Mavs get it right in the NBA Finals this year.
> 
> Greg I can't thank you enough for this trade! This was way too generous!
> 
> Here's the lineup and then some pics (sorry for the quality, my camera sucks).
> Punch Rare Corojo
> Partagas Series P No. 2 (ISOM)
> Montecristo Especial (ISOM)
> Henry Clay Belicoso
> H. Upman Habana 2000
> Saint Luis Rey Rothchilde
> CAO Cx2
> Leon Jimines #5
> Gispert Robusto
> Famous 3000
> Don Lino Africa Duma
> Onyx Torbusto
> Gurkha Vintage
> Gurkha Expedition
> La Gloria Cubana Maduro
> Padron 2000 M
> Padron 3000 M
> Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur 1066
> Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro
> Romeo y Julieta Bully


Nice:w


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Mrs. Rock Star said:


> Nice:w


:tpd:


----------



## Aladdin Sane

DAMN!!!

You got knocked the f*ck out!! :bx



Phidelt076 said:


> I received Dunng's end of our trade yesterday and I'm just now regaining consciousness from the hit. He knocked my newbie @ss out. :bx
> 
> Included are my first two ISOM's. One for when the Cowboys win the Superbowl and the other for when the Mavs get it right in the NBA Finals this year.
> 
> Greg I can't thank you enough for this trade! This was way too generous!
> 
> Here's the lineup and then some pics (sorry for the quality, my camera sucks).
> Punch Rare Corojo
> Partagas Series P No. 2 (ISOM)
> Montecristo Especial (ISOM)
> Henry Clay Belicoso
> H. Upman Habana 2000
> Saint Luis Rey Rothchilde
> CAO Cx2
> Leon Jimines #5
> Gispert Robusto
> Famous 3000
> Don Lino Africa Duma
> Onyx Torbusto
> Gurkha Vintage
> Gurkha Expedition
> La Gloria Cubana Maduro
> Padron 2000 M
> Padron 3000 M
> Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur 1066
> Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro
> Romeo y Julieta Bully


----------



## DonWeb

_HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!

To All Who See These Presents Greetings:
Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in his proven trading abilities
and for contributions to the realm,
this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:

*Friendly Trading Gorilla.*

Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of a jungle FTG,
all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
*
Arise - (Sir) Bigd417*

Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.

May your newbies grow strong under your tutelage.​_


----------



## DonWeb

*NEWBIE SAMPLER TRADE IV * 

*In Progress:*

Mikey202 - berk-m 11/20
SigEpGF - stevieray 11/29
ResIpsa - bigman 12/02
txdyna65 - rockyr 12/02
emelbee - Pitmangeek 12/04
volfan - fireman43 12/04
ResIpsa - musiq 12/04
Fumioso - Dzrtrat 12/04
kheffelf - Nestor Z. 12/04
ResIpsa - kjd2121 12/05
Svillekid - bigkerm 12/05
Svillekid - Lenguamor 12/05
Svillekid - omowasu 12/05
Svillekid - muziq 12/05
DonWeb - jovenhut 12/08
Professor - malik 12/08

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
daveteal - tnip23 11/17
bazookajoe - DudeGroovin 11/20

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

Bigd417

*Newbies For Trades:*

Uwhoo (2nd trade) 
Mr. Clean (1st trade)

==== :mn above this line (you're active ... *pm somebody*)===========

nem (2nd trade) 
Beagle Boy (3rd trade)

RolinRandy (1st trade)
barcochris (1st trade)
novahead (1st trade)
jarrod (1st trade)
rjorgenson (1st trade)
JMAC (1st trade)
benatlexus (1st trade)
msad1217 (1st trade)
Tripp (1st trade)
npfour (1st trade)
Publicspeakingnerd (1st trade)
mrs. rock star (1st trade)
khubli (1st trade)
HVACMAN (1st trade)
cre8v1 (1st trade)
WNCsmoker (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


----------



## cre8v1

Phidelt076 said:


> I received Dunng's end of our trade yesterday and I'm just now regaining consciousness from the hit. He knocked my newbie @ss out. :bx
> 
> Included are my first two ISOM's. One for when the Cowboys win the Superbowl and the other for when the Mavs get it right in the NBA Finals this year.
> 
> Greg I can't thank you enough for this trade! This was way too generous!
> 
> Here's the lineup and then some pics (sorry for the quality, my camera sucks).
> Punch Rare Corojo
> Partagas Series P No. 2 (ISOM)
> Montecristo Especial (ISOM)
> Henry Clay Belicoso
> H. Upman Habana 2000
> Saint Luis Rey Rothchilde
> CAO Cx2
> Leon Jimines #5
> Gispert Robusto
> Famous 3000
> Don Lino Africa Duma
> Onyx Torbusto
> Gurkha Vintage
> Gurkha Expedition
> La Gloria Cubana Maduro
> Padron 2000 M
> Padron 3000 M
> Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur 1066
> Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro
> Romeo y Julieta Bully


Dude, that is one freakin' awesome stash! PM me if you need some help putting them to good use.


----------



## fireman43

My end of the trade with Volfan will go out Monday, 12/11. I didn't make the post office yesterday, but I did get to the UPS store. Should have just waited and saved myself $6 since UPS doesn't do weekend pickup here anyhow:hn . Cost me twice as much doing it this way, but I wanted to get it out ASAP....Next time I'll know better. 
I'll post tracking info as soon as I see bird leave the hangar. Just wanted to update on the status of my end.


----------



## rockyr

txdyna65 said:


> Forgot to post this earlier today....got your package sent out this morning Rocky
> 
> # 0306 0320 0000 8849 1693
> 
> Just wondering...you got good insurance right? Oh and a coolerdor?
> 
> package is on its way
> 
> Kenny


Oh crap... Where's the emotican for running and hiding?!!


----------



## dunng

Phidelt076 said:


> I received Dunng's end of our trade yesterday and I'm just now regaining consciousness from the hit. He knocked my newbie @ss out. :bx
> 
> Included are my first two ISOM's. One for when the Cowboys win the Superbowl and the other for when the Mavs get it right in the NBA Finals this year.
> 
> Greg I can't thank you enough for this trade! This was way too generous!
> 
> Here's the lineup and then some pics (sorry for the quality, my camera sucks).
> Punch Rare Corojo
> Partagas Series P No. 2 (ISOM)
> Montecristo Especial (ISOM)
> Henry Clay Belicoso
> H. Upman Habana 2000
> Saint Luis Rey Rothchilde
> CAO Cx2
> Leon Jimines #5
> Gispert Robusto
> Famous 3000
> Don Lino Africa Duma
> Onyx Torbusto
> Gurkha Vintage
> Gurkha Expedition
> La Gloria Cubana Maduro
> Padron 2000 M
> Padron 3000 M
> Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur 1066
> Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro
> Romeo y Julieta Bully


Jeff - Glad they made it there OK! Enjoy!


----------



## fireman43

My end of the trade with Volfan....
1ZE241380325000221

Should show up later today in UPS tracking.


----------



## ResIpsa

Here's what Musiq sent in his end of the trade, very nice job brother!

Camacho Corojo Churchill

Rockey Ptel 90 perfecto

LGC Seires R#6

La Aroma de Cuba Pyramid

Tatujae Reserve J21

'04 Monte #4


very nice, including a couple untried sticks (love the tats but haven't had the J21 yet, heard very good things.

thanks brother, and your end should be arriving today, be on the lookout!


----------



## kheffelf

Nestor your package went out today 
03061070000027303143


----------



## volfan

fireman43 said:


> My end of the trade with Volfan....
> 1ZE241380325000221
> 
> Should show up later today in UPS tracking.


My end of trade with fireman43, 0306 1070 0001 7155 1476

scottie


----------



## Nerachnia

Ok.... sometimes you are just blown away and sometimes you are left absolutly speachless. Well Mr. Maduro you blew me out of the water. You went way overboard. I mean WAYYY overboard.

DVD - Teh Fuente Family An American Dream and Fuente Fuente OpusX the making of a legend
Cutter- Corvette

Tatuaje Reserva
Padron 2000
Don Pepin GarciaSeries JJ
Padilla Miami Churchill

Now if he would of stopped there I would of been very satisfied. 3 of 4 cigars i have never tried....but NOOOOO not this BOTL he had to smack me down and squash me. So he included these ...

PAM 64 Diplomatico
Opus X Perfextion No 4 Series X ( i think)
Partagas Series D No4
03 Boliver Corona junior

aznd then to top it ALL off he included a
2005 Double Robusto GOD OF FIRE!!!

My GOD man you didn't just humble me you squashed all chance of it being a fair trade...ever!

Thank you SOOO much i will cherish these cigars and smoke them with pride for they came from a VERY generous BOTL, Mr. Maduro.


----------



## nem

Nerachnia said:


> Ok.... sometimes you are just blown away and sometimes you are left absolutly speachless. Well Mr. Maduro you blew me out of the water. You went way overboard. I mean WAYYY overboard.
> 
> DVD - Teh Fuente Family An American Dream and Fuente Fuente OpusX the making of a legend
> Cutter- Corvette
> 
> Tatuaje Reserva
> Padron 2000
> Don Pepin GarciaSeries JJ
> Padilla Miami Churchill
> 
> Now if he would of stopped there I would of been very satisfied. 3 of 4 cigars i have never tried....but NOOOOO not this BOTL he had to smack me down and squash me. So he included these ...
> 
> PAM 64 Diplomatico
> Opus X Perfextion No 4 Series X ( i think)
> Partagas Series D No4
> 03 Boliver Corona junior
> 
> aznd then to top it ALL off he included a
> 2005 Double Robusto GOD OF FIRE!!!
> 
> My GOD man you didn't just humble me you squashed all chance of it being a fair trade...ever!
> 
> Thank you SOOO much i will cherish these cigars and smoke them with pride for they came from a VERY generous BOTL, Mr. Maduro.


Wow. That's a very nice selection. Props to Mr. Maduro.


----------



## mastershogun

Nerachnia said:


> Ok.... sometimes you are just blown away and sometimes you are left absolutly speachless. Well Mr. Maduro you blew me out of the water. You went way overboard. I mean WAYYY overboard.
> 
> DVD - Teh Fuente Family An American Dream and Fuente Fuente OpusX the making of a legend
> Cutter- Corvette
> 
> Tatuaje Reserva
> Padron 2000
> Don Pepin GarciaSeries JJ
> Padilla Miami Churchill
> 
> Now if he would of stopped there I would of been very satisfied. 3 of 4 cigars i have never tried....but NOOOOO not this BOTL he had to smack me down and squash me. So he included these ...
> 
> PAM 64 Diplomatico
> Opus X Perfextion No 4 Series X ( i think)
> Partagas Series D No4
> 03 Boliver Corona junior
> 
> aznd then to top it ALL off he included a
> 2005 Double Robusto GOD OF FIRE!!!
> 
> My GOD man you didn't just humble me you squashed all chance of it being a fair trade...ever!
> 
> Thank you SOOO much i will cherish these cigars and smoke them with pride for they came from a VERY generous BOTL, Mr. Maduro.


very nice, enjoy
way to go mr. maduro


----------



## muziq

Got home and received ResIspa's end of my first official newbie trade...and to quote Jon Stewart....OHHHH SNAP! 

Here's the damage--if the photo's colors aren't right it's because I had a hard time recovering my vision from the blinding quality of this hit:

*Padron 1964 Monarca Maduro
*La Flor Dominica Double Ligero DL-700 (this monster will be the death of me!)
*Gurkha figurado (sorry, not sure which one!)
*AF Hemingway Classic
*Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970 Gran Consul
*AF Chateau Fuente
*Montecristo Cigar d'Arts Royale Delacroix
*90 ERDM Demi Tasse
*91 Montecristo Joyitas
*05 Romeo y Julieta Mille Fleur

Dude, you rock! I hope other newbies take the opportunity to trade with ResIspa if you have the chance. It only hurts for a little while...but as that photo proves, the pleasure will last long after the pain :w


----------



## mastershogun

muziq said:


> Got home and received ResIspa's end of my first official newbie trade...and to quote Jon Stewart....OHHHH SNAP!
> 
> Here's the damage--if the photo's colors aren't right it's because I had a hard time recovering my vision from the blinding quality of this hit:
> 
> *Padron 1964 Monarca Maduro
> *La Flor Dominica Double Ligero DL-700 (this monster will be the death of me!)
> *Gurkha figurado (sorry, not sure which one!)
> *AF Hemingway Classic
> *Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970 Gran Consul
> *AF Chateau Fuente
> *Montecristo Cigar d'Arts Royale Delacroix
> *90 ERDM Demi Tasse
> *91 Montecristo Joyitas
> *05 Romeo y Julieta Mille Fleur
> 
> Dude, you rock! I hope other newbies take the opportunity to trade with ResIspa if you have the chance. It only hurts for a little while...but as that photo proves, the pleasure will last long after the pain :w


very nice


----------



## muziq

muziq said:


> ResIspa's


Sorry, Vic, for screwing up your handle - ResIpsa! :hn


----------



## jcarlton

Well folks I received the package from Da Klugs just now. Klugs, you are a wonderful trader and I thank you for your patients and understanding of my newbiness (look for that one in Wikipedia soon). Not only are these cigars that I have never had before they are in pristine condition. When I sober up I am sure to enjoy them very much (inside joke). :al :dr :w

Well on to the list:

1990 ERDM Demi Tasse
1992 H Upmann Priciosas
1996 Los Statos De Luxe Brevas 
2003 Bolivar Corona Extra fron a 50 cab
1998 La Flor De Cano Corona
2004 Hoyo De Monterry Epicure # 2
2006 Por Larranaga Lonsdale RE
Club Stogie Cutter

Da Klugs, thanks again for the trade you are a very generous person.


----------



## ResIpsa

muziq said:


> Sorry, Vic, for screwing up your handle - ResIpsa! :hn


no problem, :r Enjoy them brother my handwriting is awful. The joyita is a 92 not a 91


----------



## Puffin Fresh

ResIpsa said:


> no problem, :r Enjoy them brother my handwriting is awful. *The joyita is a 92 not a 91*


You bastage! :r

Nice sticks by the way!


----------



## lenguamor

Svillekid, did you get the sticks today?


----------



## Guest

lenguamor said:


> Svillekid, did you get the sticks today?


:r

Beat me to the punch. Still have to take some pics! However, see the following post!


----------



## Guest

*Maduro Wild Monkey NST*

I made a brash offer to four first time noob traders to accept a fiver of each of their favorite maduro cigars.

I was out of town from Friday about noon, til Sunday evening, and when I got back and ran by the post office, there was a card in my box telling me I had a package waiting.

I made a post office run this afternoon to pick up the box. In addition to the waiting box, I had a key in my mailbox to one of the overflow cabinets. Inside were three boxes, from the other FGs, waiting in ambush.

Thank God, the noobs can read, and sent me only the fivers I requested!! 
NOT!

Only one noob sent a fiver, and he was very deceptive, because he indicated he would send me a 3/2 split. This ended up being a 3/2 split of La Aurora Preferidos 1903 Edition Ruby and Emerald tubos! So, while it is technically a fiver, it is a kick-ass fiver!!!!

So, I now have five packages of fivers, which for some reason equates to 35 cigars. Guess who is fixing to get some return fire!!

That's right; outgoing DC# for tomorrow morning's mail:

Bigkern: 01038555749976515284

muziq: 01038555749987001042

omowasu: 01038555749850686178

lenguamor: 01038555749997486808

Heads up for the end of the week, guys! Thanks for the maduros, and the "extras". I have to take some pics and edit them down for size tonight, and will post those photos to this thread in a little while!


----------



## muziq

ResIpsa said:


> no problem, :r Enjoy them brother my handwriting is awful. The joyita is a 92 not a 91


92, 91...whatever it takes :r


----------



## lenguamor

*Re: Maduro Wild Monkey NST*



SvilleKid said:


> I made a brash offer to four first time noob traders to accept a fiver of each of their favorite maduro cigars.
> 
> I was out of town from Friday about noon, til Sunday evening, and when I got back and ran by the post office, there was a card in my box telling me I had a package waiting.
> 
> I made a post office run this afternoon to pick up the box. In addition to the waiting box, I had a key in my mailbox to one of the overflow cabinets. Inside were three boxes, from the other FGs, waiting in ambush.
> 
> Thank God, the noobs can read, and sent me only the fivers I requested!!
> NOT!
> 
> Only one noob sent a fiver, and he was very deceptive, because he indicated he would send me a 3/2 split. This ended up being a 3/2 split of La Aurora Preferidos 1903 Edition Ruby and Emerald tubos! So, while it is technically a fiver, it is a kick-ass fiver!!!!
> 
> So, I now have five packages of fivers, which for some reason equates to 35 cigars. Guess who is fixing to get some return fire!!
> 
> That's right; outgoing DC# for tomorrow morning's mail:
> 
> Bigkern: 01038555749976515284
> 
> muziq: 01038555749987001042
> 
> omowasu: 01038555749850686178
> 
> lenguamor: 01038555749997486808
> 
> Heads up for the end of the week, guys! Thanks for the maduros, and the "extras". I have to take some pics and edit them down for size tonight, and will post those photos to this thread in a little while!


 There should be a smilie for "duck and cover."

I'm glad you're pleased, Cliff. They should probably sit abd rest for a few days in your humi, but if you want to smoke them right away they should be fine, my humi was about 66-67% when I sent those.

I'm certain that you'll like the Ruby's, being a maduro guy and all; but I will be very interested in your take on the Emeralds with the sun-grown Ecuador wrapper.


----------



## Guest

SvilleKid said:


> :r
> 
> Beat me to the punch. Still have to take some pics! However, see the following post!


An overall Pic. Still have to reduce the size of the individual pics


----------



## orangehorse

emelbee said:


> Package off to PitmanGeek today.
> DC # 0103 8555 7498 6660 9178
> 
> Thanks for the beetle warning, lenguamor. I hadn't noticed that when I was looking at the cigars, but I see it in the pics. I just checked the smoke and it is fine. Those aren't holes. They are little flecks of tobacco that must have come out of the foot.


Received emelbee's package today and WOW! Great selection! You found 11 sticks I haven't had before!

http://picasaweb.google.com/PitmanGeek/NSTIV


Opus X Petit Lancero
Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ Belicoso
Arnold's House Blend #2
La Vieja Habana Cedar Chateau #1
La Aroma de Cuba Cetro
Gurkha Class Regent Napalese Warrior
CAO Criollo Mancha
Partagas Cifuentes Seasonal Blend Junio
Maker's Mark Cigarillo
CAO Brazilia Lambada
Don Lino Africa Duma

 also included was a CAO seed to soul DVD. Thanks again for a fabulous trade!


----------



## bigman

Well, I received my package from ResIpsa today and it’s quite beautiful. 
Thanks it was a great trade.


----------



## emelbee

PitmanGeek said:


> Received emelbee's package today ...


I hope you find some you like in there. I think the sleeper of the bunch is the Arnold's. I like them a lot.

BTW, feel free to pass the DVD on to someone else after you watch it. It's fairly short and worth watching once, but probably not over and over.


----------



## rockyr

I asked Kenny (txdyn65) not to smack this poor newbie around too hard; but did he listen? Nooooo…

I had all kind of trouble explaining the smoke and destruction when he bombed by office with his end of our trade. He used the following ordinance (my apologizes if I missed a vitola or two): 


LFD Double Ligero Chiselito 
LFD Double Ligero DL600
Carlos Torano Exodus Silver 
Sancho Panza x 2
Oliva O 
Don Lino Africa (Kiboko maybe? Big ring guage)
Havana Soul 
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Consul


5 Vega A Artisan x 2
La Aurora Maduro (not sure which vitola on this one)
Ashton VSG (#1 I think)
Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro Robusto x 2
Gran Habano Corojo #5 x 2


And my first ISOMs!
El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme (Aug/05)
H Upmann Corona Major Tubo (May/00)
El Rey Del Mundo Petite Corona (Jun/03)

Thank you Kenny! These are some truly awesome cigars. The only one of these I have ever smoked is the Torano. IMHO you went above and beyond as a FTG. This newbie is humbled by your generosity.


----------



## mikey202

Got Berk-m's package today.Nice selection and never had these before.
Will post a picture later, worked all day with a fever, time to :s


----------



## txdyna65

rockyr said:


> I asked Kenny (txdyn65) not to smack this poor newbie around too hard; but did he listen? Nooooo&#8230;
> 
> I had all kind of trouble explaining the smoke and destruction when he bombed by office with his end of our trade. He used the following ordinance (my apologizes if I missed a vitola or two):
> 
> And my first ISOMs!
> El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme (Aug/05)
> H Upmann Corona Major Tubo (May/00)
> El Rey Del Mundo Petite Corona (Jun/03)
> 
> Thank you Kenny! These are some truly awesome cigars. The only one of these I have ever smoked is the Torano. IMHO you went above and beyond as a FTG. This newbie is humbled by your generosity.


You did pretty good on picking the Vitolas, I sent you a pm on the ones you didnt know. Had alot of fun, thanks for the smoke you sent 

Tony this completes our trade 

Give me a few days and I'll get back on the FTG list


----------



## DonWeb

jovenhut sent me a offering of tasty smokes. nice selection, and nicely packaged.

seems to me i'm supposed to do something now...


----------



## DonWeb

been a long week...

had an industrial spill at work: evacuation, hazmat, investigation, OSHA onsite, finger pointing, etc.

i'll update tomorrow...:tg


----------



## pnoon

pnoon said:


> *:mn Pnoon Wild Monkey Special :mn *
> 
> *
> First Come, First Serve
> 
> Blank Cigar Bands ($17.95 / 500 bands) from Heartfelt
> 
> *
> (http://www.heartfeltindustries.com/Accessories.htm)​


Hornitosmonster and I are in trade. :bx


----------



## hornitosmonster

PayPaled the Order in. Hopefully you get them quick. I know our PIF was delayed a bit by the Holiday Shipping.


----------



## ResIpsa

a little late on posting this, got KJd2121's trade on Monday, very nice selection! Will post pics tongight, return fire on the way tomorrow!


----------



## kjd2121

ResIpsa said:


> a little late on posting this, got KJd2121's trade on Monday, very nice selection! Will post pics tongight, return fire on the way tomorrow!


Jeez man - And all along I thought the USPS was slow - I've been sweating bullets waiting for your post - I'm relieved now -


----------



## ResIpsa

kjd2121 said:


> Jeez man - And all along I thought the USPS was slow - I've been sweating bullets waiting for your post - I'm relieved now -


sorry brother, feel free to give me a :sl


----------



## White97Jimmy

Just wanted to let everyone know that I am sorry for not taking on some newbies after I complete my FTG training. Times are really tight here in Michigan, as unemployment rates are sky high here, and business is not the greatest. This holiday season is a kinda a downer for me, I even told the family that I am not doing any gift giving this year. With that being said, I am not in any horrible financial trouble, still have a house to live in, still have cigars to smoke, and all my bills are paid. I am thankful for that.

I do....and I hope this isn't jinxing myself....expect to receive a promotion by February 1st of next year. As soon as things are definite, and I receive my contract, I WILL be taking out my thanks on some n00bs. 

I just wanted to let everyone know that I am not selfish, and that I will take care of the new BOTLs/SOTLs within the near future. Everyone have a great holiday season!


----------



## cre8v1

rockyr said:


> I asked Kenny (txdyn65) not to smack this poor newbie around too hard; but did he listen? Nooooo&#8230;
> 
> I had all kind of trouble explaining the smoke and destruction when he bombed by office with his end of our trade. He used the following ordinance (my apologizes if I missed a vitola or two):
> 
> LFD Double Ligero Chiselito
> LFD Double Ligero DL600
> Carlos Torano Exodus Silver
> Sancho Panza x 2
> Oliva O
> Don Lino Africa (Kiboko maybe? Big ring guage)
> Havana Soul
> Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Consul
> 
> 5 Vega A Artisan x 2
> La Aurora Maduro (not sure which vitola on this one)
> Ashton VSG (#1 I think)
> Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro Robusto x 2
> Gran Habano Corojo #5 x 2
> 
> And my first ISOMs!
> El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme (Aug/05)
> H Upmann Corona Major Tubo (May/00)
> El Rey Del Mundo Petite Corona (Jun/03)
> 
> Thank you Kenny! These are some truly awesome cigars. The only one of these I have ever smoked is the Torano. IMHO you went above and beyond as a FTG. This newbie is humbled by your generosity.


Very nice, man! Congrats!


----------



## Bigd417

Take your time, and no need to explain, the BOTL's understand. This is a great and giving community. My experience is that when people can afford to be generious they are, until then we can wait.


----------



## lenguamor

White97Jimmy said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that I am sorry for not taking on some newbies after I complete my FTG training. Times are really tight here in Michigan, as unemployment rates are sky high here, and business is not the greatest. This holiday season is a kinda a downer for me, I even told the family that I am not doing any gift giving this year. With that being said, I am not in any horrible financial trouble, still have a house to live in, still have cigars to smoke, and all my bills are paid. I am thankful for that.
> 
> I do....and I hope this isn't jinxing myself....expect to receive a promotion by February 1st of next year. As soon as things are definite, and I receive my contract, I WILL be taking out my thanks on some n00bs.
> 
> I just wanted to let everyone know that I am not selfish, and that I will take care of the new BOTLs/SOTLs within the near future. Everyone have a great holiday season!


I've been in good times and in bad, and the bad can be rough...not just financially, but on your self-esteem.

But whatever you do, don't let that happen. You're right to call out the good things you still have in your life, because the love and support of your family is what will get you through this time. Be grateful, and don't worry about the rest - life has a way of taking care of you if you do the right things.

Be well, brother, and have a great holiday!


----------



## Malik23

Package on it's way to The Professor. DC# is 0306 0320 0005 6395 3524. Not quite as big of a hit as I'd hoped to do, but still servicable, IMO.


----------



## volfan

Received Fireman43's end today. Nice selection of sticks.

El Rico Habano Churchill
AF 8-5-8 Maddie
CAO Brazilia Torp
LGC Natural Churchill
Padron Ambassador Maddie
Partagas Black Toro

Awesome sticks Ken. Already left you trader feedback.

scottie


----------



## fireman43

Got my end from Scottie/Volfan today, and I don't know what to say......He layed the smackdown on this newbie:sl !!!!!!! I was warned from a couple Gorilla's about his generosity, but WOW! He was way too generous in this trade! I am just awed at what I received!! He even had them all packed in an Ashton Cabinet! I will do my best to list what he sent, but there are a couple naked sticks maybe he can clue me in on......
Bolivar Habana
Padilla Corojo Edicion Especial 2006
Padron Anniversary Series 1964
Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ
Padron ?
Indian Tabac uper Fuerte Maduro
Ashton VSG
Fuente Hemingway Signature
2 naked sticks Scottie will have to clue me in on.







I can't thank you enough Scottie! I have only tried the Indian Tabac out of all these you graciously sent me. I am looking forward to these!!! I'll definitely remember this smackdown for times to come!!!


----------



## volfan

the unbanded torp is a JFR Torpedo, the 11/18 is a Camacho and is quite tasty, the Padron is a 4000Maduro and Hemingway is a signature maduro. I think you will like those sticks. The Boli is a Belicoso Fino in case you wondered.

scottie


----------



## kheffelf

Awesome trade Scottie, those jfrs are great.


----------



## mastershogun

kheffelf said:


> Awesome trade Scottie, those jfrs are great.


:tpd: I agree... jfr = :dr


----------



## DonWeb

White97Jimmy said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know ...


communication goes a long way in the jungle.. kudos for the info!


----------



## DonWeb

volfan said:


> Hemingway is a signature maduro...


thought that's what it was... a hard to find stick - and tasty too.


----------



## volfan

Tony, Fireman43 and I have concluded our trade. I will take on another newbie after Christmas.

scottie


----------



## DonWeb

*NEWBIE SAMPLER TRADE IV * 

*In Progress:*

Mikey202 - berk-m 11/20
SigEpGF - stevieray 11/29
ResIpsa - bigman 12/02
Fumioso - Dzrtrat 12/04
ResIpsa - kjd2121 12/05
DonWeb - jovenhut 12/08
Professor - malik 12/08
pnoon - Hornitosmonster 12/13

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
daveteal - tnip23 11/17
bazookajoe - DudeGroovin 11/20

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

Bigd417

*Newbies For Trades:*

Uwhoo (2nd trade) <======= last call
Mr. Clean (1st trade) <======= last call

==== :mn above this line (you're active ... *pm somebody*)===========

nem (2nd trade) 
Beagle Boy (3rd trade)

RolinRandy (1st trade)
barcochris (1st trade)
novahead (1st trade)
jarrod (1st trade)
rjorgenson (1st trade)
JMAC (1st trade)
benatlexus (1st trade)
msad1217 (1st trade)
Tripp (1st trade)
npfour (1st trade)
Publicspeakingnerd (1st trade)
mrs. rock star (1st trade)
khubli (1st trade)
HVACMAN (1st trade)
cre8v1 (1st trade)
WNCsmoker (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


----------



## snowy

Donweb,


Please put me on the list for my first NST.


Thanks

Snowy


----------



## lenguamor

snowy said:


> Donweb,
> 
> Please put me on the list for my first NST.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Snowy


Me too please.


----------



## rwtarget

I would like to join the list for my first nst.
Thank You


----------



## ResIpsa

Tony, Bigman and I have completed our trade...


----------



## Dzrtrat

*DonWeb I hope you have a good lawyer* 

That's right I hold you responsible for the devastation that has been bestowed upon me. You, being the keeper of the forum, gave me no prior warning as to the impact that trading with an FTG would have. I (innocently) sent a few good cigars, in good faith, without ulterior motives, and this is what happens. With a whimper I softly whisper over and over....friendly trading gorilla.... friendly trading gorilla.... I thought they were supposed to be FRIENDLY TRADING GORILLAS! I open a package from Fumioso with the greatest care and ease only to have it blow up in my face.

This is what I received:

CAO Sopranos Associate
Aurora 1495 robusto
SLR Cavador
Camacho Havana Churchill
Flor de A. Allones
PSD4 (a freak'n PSD4!) excitement, excitement!
RP SungrownPC
5 Vegas Limitada2006 
Boli RC (a Freak'n Boli RC!) excitement, excitement!
Fonesca PC

It's all fun and games until someone looses an eye!

All I can say is *WOW*Fumioso you're generosity is overwhelming. Thank you, I have heard about a lot of these but not had the opportunity to try.

I would send picks but I can't get the &@%$! %@#%$ @*$$ camera to work!


----------



## Malik23

You should know, Donweb walks around like Johnny Depp in Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas constantly accompanied by a man he refers to as "My Attourney".

Nice hit btw, Fumioso


----------



## mastershogun

Dzrtrat said:


> *DonWeb I hope you have a good lawyer*
> 
> That's right I hold you responsible for the devastation that has been bestowed upon me. You, being the keeper of the forum, gave me no prior warning as to the impact that trading with an FTG would have. I (innocently) sent a few good cigars, in good faith, without ulterior motives, and this is what happens. With a whimper I softly whisper over and over....friendly trading gorilla.... friendly trading gorilla.... I thought they were supposed to be FRIENDLY TRADING GORILLAS! I open a package from Fumioso with the greatest care and ease only to have it blow up in my face.
> 
> This is what I received:
> 
> CAO Sopranos Associate
> Aurora 1495 robusto
> SLR Cavador
> Camacho Havana Churchill
> Flor de A. Allones
> PSD4 (a freak'n PSD4!) excitement, excitement!
> RP SungrownPC
> 5 Vegas Limitada2006
> Boli RC (a Freak'n Boli RC!) excitement, excitement!
> Fonesca PC
> 
> It's all fun and games until someone looses an eye!
> 
> All I can say is *WOW*Fumioso you're generosity is overwhelming. Thank you, I have heard about a lot of these but not had the opportunity to try.
> 
> I would send picks but I can't get the &@%$! %@#%$ @*$$ camera to work!


nice one... sounds umm :dr


----------



## Nestor Z.

FTG DO NOT PLAY FAIR!!!

You guys sure know how to take us newbie’s back to school...

I was truly not expecting such a generous (I'm still recuperating from the explosion) bomb from Kheffelf!!!

What a great way to bond with fellow smokers…Awesome experience!!!

Anyways here are the pics…










- Nestor


----------



## lenguamor

D'oh! That's gonna leave a mark. :r

Nice job Kheffelf!


----------



## kheffelf

Your pics show how awesome the oscuro wrapper looks on the la flor, enjoy them.


----------



## bazookajoe

Nestor Z. said:


> FTG DO NOT PLAY FAIR!!!
> 
> You guys sure know how to take us newbie's back to school...
> 
> I was truly not expecting such a generous (I'm still recuperating from the explosion) bomb from Kheffelf!!!
> 
> What a great way to bond with fellow smokers&#8230;Awesome experience!!!
> 
> Anyways here are the pics&#8230;
> 
> - Nestor


Nice! :dr


----------



## msad1217

Nestor Z. said:


> FTG DO NOT PLAY FAIR!!!
> 
> You guys sure know how to take us newbie's back to school...
> 
> I was truly not expecting such a generous (I'm still recuperating from the explosion) bomb from Kheffelf!!!
> 
> What a great way to bond with fellow smokers&#8230;Awesome experience!!!
> 
> Anyways here are the pics&#8230;
> 
> - Nestor


Holy Crap!
:dr


----------



## ResIpsa

kjd2121 said:


> Jeez man - And all along I thought the USPS was slow - I've been sweating bullets waiting for your post - I'm relieved now -


return fire on the way, enjoy! 0304 1560 0003 0516 5838


----------



## avo_addict

DonWeb, I would like to join the trade. Can you add me to the list? Thanks.


----------



## Bigkerm

I got involved in the the NST and was waiting my turn for the trade until I saw this wild monkey special and got involved in that as my first trade. 

These damn FTG do not play fair, I sent him a fiver and a few other smokes and then BAM !!!

Svillekid smacks me with 12 premium sticks, afew off the top of my head are Opus X, Diamond Crown Max., Vintage 1998 Macanudo, Bolivar (cuban) and a sampler of all the good Torano's.

This Svillekid hooked me up !!!!!!

Matthew a.k.a. Bigkerm


----------



## TheDirector

DonWeb said:


> *NEWBIE SAMPLER TRADE IV * .


Hey DonWeb!

Count me in please. Love the Avatar. Go with the flow bro':w

Can't wait.

Greg


----------



## muziq

Svillekid is nucking futs! I took him up on his :mn 5-maduro trade, and got 18--yes, eighteen--sticks in return. Now I know the meaning of his avatar, because he must've robbed a B&M to send all this quality product. But see, the deal is, now I have your address :fu ...

Thanks for the lesson!


----------



## muziq

Forgot to mention that most of these sticks are new to me--it's like I'm 5 years old on Christmas day all over again!


----------



## HVACMAN

excellent! those sticks look great!


----------



## monetrey

Ok I wanna play......Do i pm someone or do they???


Mike


----------



## omowasu

So Cliff (SvilleKid) wants to do a Maduro trade, and I volunteer myself for the task. I figure I will catch him off guard with a massive payload of 12 nice maduro sticks (including my favorite Bucaneros) plus one bonus. I thought I had him good. Then, I get his side of the trade - and I am literally blown away. 18 cigars total, and to make things even better, I recognize some from my cigar boom days:



Left to right:
J Garcia Nacionales W
Padilla Limitado
Macanudo 1997 Vintage
Torano Casa Torano
Peterson Gran Reserva
Perdomo2 box press
1994 Bolivar (a true vintage Dominican - nice! :dr )
K. Hansotia Triple Ligero
Oliva Master Blend
Royal Jamaica (vintage with Jamaican filler)
Torano Exodus 1959 box press
Torano Exodus 1959 silver
CAO Criollo
Carlos Torano Signature
Carlos Torano 1916 (cameroon)
Punch Rare Corojo
Torano Virtuoso
Ashton Heritage Puro Sol

All of these are great cigars. The Royal Jamaica and Bolivar will definitely take me back a few years. I remember the days of the Jamaican filler well.

Thanks again Cliff, great trade! Tony, you can close this one. I think this is my 3rd, Ill have to check.


----------



## mastershogun

man, SvilleKid is tearing it up


----------



## lenguamor

omowasu said:


> So Cliff (SvilleKid) wants to do a Maduro trade, and I volunteer myself for the task. I figure I will catch him off guard with a massive payload of 12 nice maduro sticks (including my favorite Bucaneros) plus one bonus. I thought I had him good. Then, I get his side of the trade - and I am literally blown away. 18 cigars total, and to make things even better, I recognize some from my cigar boom days:
> 
> Left to right:
> J Garcia Nacionales W
> Padilla Limitado
> Macanudo 1997 Vintage
> Torano Casa Torano
> Peterson Gran Reserva
> Perdomo2 box press
> 1994 Bolivar (a true vintage Dominican - nice! :dr )
> K. Hansotia Triple Ligero
> Oliva Master Blend
> Royal Jamaica (vintage with Jamaican filler)
> Torano Exodus 1959 box press
> Torano Exodus 1959 silver
> CAO Criollo
> Carlos Torano Signature
> Carlos Torano 1916 (cameroon)
> Punch Rare Corojo
> Torano Virtuoso
> Ashton Heritage Puro Sol
> 
> All of these are great cigars. The Royal Jamaica and Bolivar will definitely take me back a few years. I remember the days of the Jamaican filler well.
> 
> Thanks again Cliff, great trade! Tony, you can close this one. I think this is my 3rd, Ill have to check.


Oh, man...that right there is an *education*, not a pif! Wow.

Hey, Cliff, you wouldn't happen to like Toraños, woud you?


----------



## muziq

Donweb--per your instructions I have three trades under my belt and would like to become a FTG and pass along some punishment :bx


----------



## jovenhut

Donweb (Tony) hit me hard in his return fire. I am going to enjoy the CAO MX2, Ashton, RP Sungrown along with some other fine sticks. Thank you very much for the great smokes.

This is my 3rd trade in the NST.


----------



## The Professor

Malik23 said:


> Package on it's way to The Professor. DC# is 0306 0320 0005 6395 3524. Not quite as big of a hit as I'd hoped to do, but still servicable, IMO.


Isn't that cute ... Malik is already trying to back off of his early huffing and puffing. Too late to save your a$$, man! I've already set the timer and mercury switch. Tick tock. Tick tock. As soon as yours gets here, I'm shipping.... :gn :gn

Sucka!!!!


----------



## Malik23

The Professor said:


> Isn't that cute ... Malik is already trying to back off of his early huffing and puffing. Too late to save your a$$, man! I've already set the timer and mercury switch. Tick tock. Tick tock. As soon as yours gets here, I'm shipping.... :gn :gn
> 
> Sucka!!!!


Ooh, now, with all this taunting going on, I feel I should let you know that if you hit me back too hard, I might be forced to retaliate when you least expect it...


----------



## The Professor

Malik23 said:


> Ooh, now, with all this taunting going on, I feel I should let you know that if you hit me back too hard, I might be forced to retaliate when you least expect it...


Oh young Padowan, you're gonna wish you hadn't tangoed with me.


----------



## berk-m

I don’t know if the newbie can post this or not, but the trade with Berk-m and Mikey202 is complete.


----------



## kjd2121

monetrey said:


> Ok I wanna play......Do i pm someone or do they???
> 
> Mike


Please read the instructions in the very first post of this thread - thanks -


----------



## blawmt

I read the instructions (maybe I am just dumb). I contact the next FTG on the list? The latest list I saw there was only BigD417. Surely he has been contacted by someone by now. Anyway I would like to play.


----------



## kjd2121

blawmt said:


> I read the instructions (maybe I am just dumb). I contact the next FTG on the list? The latest list I saw there was only BigD417. Surely he has been contacted by someone by now. Anyway I would like to play.


You need to ask DonWeb to put you on the list. Then you must wait your turn. At some point you will see your name above the "line" and if there is a FTG listed you will contact by PM that FTG. At this point you are in a trade. 

Hope this helps.

Here is the latest list -

NEWBIE SAMPLER TRADE IV

In Progress:

Mikey202 - berk-m 11/20
SigEpGF - stevieray 11/29
ResIpsa - bigman 12/02
Fumioso - Dzrtrat 12/04
ResIpsa - kjd2121 12/05
DonWeb - jovenhut 12/08
Professor - malik 12/08
pnoon - Hornitosmonster 12/13

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
daveteal - tnip23 11/17
bazookajoe - DudeGroovin 11/20

Friendly Trading Gorillas:

Bigd417

Newbies For Trades:

Uwhoo (2nd trade) <======= last call
Mr. Clean (1st trade) <======= last call

==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========

nem (2nd trade)
Beagle Boy (3rd trade)

RolinRandy (1st trade)
barcochris (1st trade)
novahead (1st trade)
jarrod (1st trade)
rjorgenson (1st trade)
JMAC (1st trade)
benatlexus (1st trade)
msad1217 (1st trade)
Tripp (1st trade)
npfour (1st trade)
Publicspeakingnerd (1st trade)
mrs. rock star (1st trade)
khubli (1st trade)
HVACMAN (1st trade)
cre8v1 (1st trade)
WNCsmoker (1st trade)


----------



## The Professor

Malik23 said:


> Ooh, now, with all this taunting going on, I feel I should let you know that if you hit me back too hard, I might be forced to retaliate when you least expect it...


Not too shabby coming from a noobie:

Cusano 10th Anniversary
LVH x2
Indian Tabac Ltd. Reserve
Padron 2000 Maduro (a favorite NC of mine)
5 Vegas 2006 Limitada (been wanting to try these)
Diamond Crown Maximus Robusto (and these)

Looks like this noobie and I share some similar tastes. I think I'll have to introduce him to a couple of friends of mine: Mr. Right and Mr. Left. :bx Prepare for the pain, young student. The Professor is about to lay down some corporal punishment in detention. DC# will be posted after I ship.

~d.


----------



## lenguamor

*I BEEN SCHOOLED!*​
Well, I thought I was ready for the FTG's...I thought I could hold my own. Instead I got owned...










6 Toraños: virtuoso, signature, silver, 1916, casa and gold...wow.
1 Boli Dom 1994 vintage slim panetela;
1 Punch rare corojo;
1 Royal Jamaica oro rojo (looks like a double robusto, about a 52-ring);
1 CAO criollo robby
1 Ashton heritage puro sol toro;
1 beautiful La Tradicion torfecto;
1 Oliva MB churchill;
1 Cuban Diplomat churchill;
1 Hansotia (Ghurka) triple ligero...this one's gonna be the end of me, I know it;
1 Macanudo 1868 churchill, vintage '97;
1 Padilla edicion especial obsidian - a delicious cigar that I can't get enough of;
and 1 Peterson gran reserva corona.

I got smacked upside my cocky, innocent noobie head with 18 from the sville kid's stash, 11 of which I haven't tried yet.

Guess it's time to raise my game.

Thanks, Cliff, I'm going to enjoy these - a lot!

Joe


----------



## SaltyMcGee

Donweb,

I would list to be added to the trade list. This will be my first trade...

Thanks! :dr


----------



## HVACMAN

Man, that is a beautiful Torano lineup.


----------



## DonWeb

_HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!

To All Who See These Presents Greetings:
Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in his proven trading abilities
and for contributions to the realm,
this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:

*Friendly Trading Gorilla.*

Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of a jungle FTG,
all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
*
Arise - (Sir) Muziq*

Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.

May your newbies grow strong under your tutelage.​_


----------



## DonWeb

*NEWBIE SAMPLER TRADE IV * 

*In Progress:*

SigEpGF \ DonWeb - stevieray 11/29
ResIpsa - kjd2121 12/05
Professor - malik 12/08
pnoon - Hornitosmonster 12/13

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
daveteal - tnip23 11/17
bazookajoe - DudeGroovin 11/20

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

Bigd417
muziq

*Newbies For Trades:*

nem (2nd trade) 
RolinRandy (1st trade)

==== :mn above this line (you're active ... *pm somebody*)===========

nem (2nd trade) 
Beagle Boy (3rd trade)
livwire68 (2nd trade)
Spooble (2nd trade) 
Scimmia (2nd trade)
Smokinbear (2nd trade)

barcochris (1st trade)
novahead (1st trade)
jarrod (1st trade)
rjorgenson (1st trade)
JMAC (1st trade)
benatlexus (1st trade)
msad1217 (1st trade)
Tripp (1st trade)
npfour (1st trade)
Publicspeakingnerd (1st trade)
mrs. rock star (1st trade)
khubli (1st trade)
HVACMAN (1st trade)
cre8v1 (1st trade)
WNCsmoker (1st trade)
snowy (1st trade)
rwtarget (1st trade)
avo_addict (1st trade)
TheDirector (1st trade)
monetrey (1st trade)
SaltyMcGee (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


----------



## lenguamor

Hi DonWeb...I would also like to be added to the list for a trade.

I'm a sucker for punishment.


----------



## volfan

Tony, put me back in the FTG list that way if I get in a trade they can send their end while I am gone and I get my end sent right after Christmas. Thanks again.

scottie


----------



## DonWeb

lenguamor said:


> Hi DonWeb...I would also like to be added to the list for a trade.
> 
> I'm a sucker for punishment.


if i'm not mistaken - you were recently punished in a klugs trade. rule are rules bud... thirty days in the hole.


----------



## lenguamor

DonWeb said:


> if i'm not mistaken - you were recently punished in a klugs trade. rule are rules bud... thirty days in the hole.


:c

 Didn't realize there was a limit between trades, only a 90-day window of noobness.

It was Sville Kid, BTW. He schooled me.


----------



## stevieray

DonWeb,
My end of our trade is being mailed this morning.
DC # 0103 8555 7498 4913 9968


----------



## erab

DonWeb,

I believe the last "offline waiting list" update had me listed at 12/17.

If so, can you add me back to the waiting list for, what I believe, is my third trade?


----------



## The Professor

Malik23 said:


> Ooh, now, with all this taunting going on, I feel I should let you know that if you hit me back too hard, I might be forced to retaliate when you least expect it...


I think you'll find this to be a measured response:

0103 8555 7498 8252 2529

Let me know how you like 'em!
~d.


----------



## Malik23

The Professor said:


> I think you'll find this to be a measured response:
> 
> 0103 8555 7498 8252 2529
> 
> Let me know how you like 'em!
> ~d.


A measured response, eh? Why does that give me a warm tingly feeling in my... well, never mind. I look forward to your "measured response"...


----------



## ResIpsa

kjd2121's end of our trade, very nice selction bro!


----------



## kjd2121

I just received my package from ResIpsa. Thanks so much for the trade. You smacked me around pretty good. The only ones I've had are the Padron's. I will enjoy this selection very much. You are very generous, thanks again. :w


----------



## Slow Burn

Don Web please add me to the list for the NST. I will be able to ship out on Dec 30th so it would look like if you added me now I should be ready to go by the time I get above the line.

Thanks


----------



## DLo13

I'll play again.


----------



## hyper_dermic

Ok, so this is my 1st trade here....
everyone says this is the place to be to build up trading Rep...
Sooo, i guess add me to the list? 
is that how it works... im just not sure how the list is managed.
should i PM someone?

-hyp


----------



## fireman43

hyper_dermic said:


> Ok, so this is my 1st trade here....
> everyone says this is the place to be to build up trading Rep...
> Sooo, i guess add me to the list?
> is that how it works... im just not sure how the list is managed.
> should i PM someone?
> 
> -hyp


DonWeb will see your post and add you to the next spot on the list. Just keep an eye out on this thread and you might even read through a few pages of it if you haven't already, just to see how it works.


----------



## hyper_dermic

Ahhh ok, i just read a few pages and i get it now...
thx!


----------



## Eternal Rider

DonWeb can I have a couple of newbie to chew on. I'm hungry for some fresh meat!

Harland


----------



## KyStickman

I just read the whole thread and man it sounds like fun, and a good way to experience some different sticks. Although I don't see how I can possibly match some of you guys, I'm willing to give it the old college try.

DonWeb, can I get added to the noob list?

Thanks, 
Norm


----------



## pnoon

KyStickman said:


> I just read the whole thread and man it sounds like fun, and a good way to experience some different sticks. Although I don't see how I can possibly match some of you guys, I'm willing to give it the old college try.
> 
> DonWeb, can I get added to the noob list?
> 
> Thanks,
> Norm


Norm,
This isn't about matching or keeping up. It is about trading, getting to know some established gorillas and having an opportunity to experience some different smokes. Don't worry about trading of equal value. The FTGs and FOGs like to have the upper hand with the new guys.  It's a way of passing on the generosity we received as newbies.
Enjoy.
:w


----------



## Sancho

Don I'd like to be added to the list for my second trade, I believe I am eligible again either today or tommorrow so I suppose that places me on the offline list. Thanks for keeping everything all straight


----------



## kassaq

DonWeb, 

I'm as noob as they get and would like to give the trading a shot (if only to get schooled in the art of cigar swapping). Plus, this looks like a riot!

Please add me to the newbie list.


----------



## MeNimbus

Hi DonWeb,

Please add me to the newbie trade list as well. 

Thanks,
JIAN


----------



## gvarsity

Your most humble noob requests to be added to the trade list.​


----------



## okierock

oops wrong thread


----------



## exthawk

please add me too list


----------



## DonWeb

pnoon said:


> Norm,
> This isn't about matching or keeping up. It is about trading, getting to know some established gorillas and having an opportunity to experience some different smokes.


yer right! tradin' in the nst has become more about quantity, and firepower... sigh.

the original intent was just as you say - i think it's that irrational, exuberance i've heard about.

in any case...stevieray gets it - he sent a well packaged assortment of smokes, six in all. (pics on the morrow).


----------



## KyStickman

I was tired last night when I posted, so I probably didn't make much sense. I wasn't talking about sheer numbers per trade, I don't know enough about cigars yet to pick out a whole bunch of different good cigars at once. I just meant that with the experience many guys have, they'll pull out some stuff I've probably not even heard of yet. I think it would be fun to get the chance to try different smokes that may not be available at the local shop, or that I haven't had the chance to pick up yet, as well as send out some of my favorites to see how others like them.

Anyway, it all sounds fun.

Norm


----------



## DonWeb

*NEWBIE SAMPLER TRADE IV * 

*In Progress:*

DonWeb - stevieray 11/29
Professor - malik 12/08
pnoon - Hornitosmonster 12/13

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
daveteal - tnip23 11/17
bazookajoe - DudeGroovin 11/20

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

Bigd417
muziq
volfan
Eternal Rider x2

*Newbies For Trades:*

nem (2nd trade) <============ 2nd call
RolinRandy (1st trade) <======== 2nd call
nem (2nd trade) 
Beagle Boy (3rd trade)
barcochris (1st trade)

==== :mn above this line (you're active ... *pm somebody*)===========

livwire68 (2nd trade)
Spooble (2nd trade) 
Scimmia (2nd trade)
Smokinbear (2nd trade) 
erab (3rd trade)
Sancho (2nd trade)

novahead (1st trade)
jarrod (1st trade)
rjorgenson (1st trade)
JMAC (1st trade)
benatlexus (1st trade)
msad1217 (1st trade)
Tripp (1st trade)
npfour (1st trade)
Publicspeakingnerd (1st trade)
mrs. rock star (1st trade)
khubli (1st trade)
HVACMAN (1st trade)
cre8v1 (1st trade)
WNCsmoker (1st trade)
snowy (1st trade)
rwtarget (1st trade)
avo_addict (1st trade)
TheDirector (1st trade)
monetrey (1st trade)
SaltyMcGee (1st trade)
slowburn (1st trade)
hyper dermic (1st trade)
KYStickman (1st trade)
MeNimbus (1st trade)
gvarsity) (1st trade)
exthawk (1st trade)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


----------



## daveteal

Been away and busy for awhile and would like to get back into trading again.May I be added to the list most honorable Don.:dr


----------



## kassaq

So how do I get on the list? It seems that I've been skipped over. Is a minimum number of posts required to be eligible?


----------



## Boston_Dude05

Looks interesting. Sign me up!


----------



## blawmt

DonWeb, I would like to be added to the list.


----------



## Twill413

kassaq said:


> So how do I get on the list? It seems that I've been skipped over. Is a minimum number of posts required to be eligible?


My guess is you haven't been skipped over. Only those on deck for trade are listed as the list would be quite extensive otherwise. Just wait your turn young paduan and you shall be rewarded.


----------



## pnoon

pnoon said:


> Hornitosmonster and I are in trade. :bx


I got my blank cigar bands from Heartfelt. Thanks Isaac. Your cigars went out yesterday.

0103 8555 7499 6146 7802

Merry Christmas.

Tony, our trade is complete. Hornitosmonster can be put back on the list if he so chooses.


----------



## hornitosmonster

Thanks Peter!! Yes, I would like to be put back on the list. However, I will be in Phoenix from Dec. 28th - Jan. 2nd.


----------



## pnoon

hornitosmonster said:


> Thanks Peter!! Yes, I would like to be put back on the list. However, I will be in Phoenix from Dec. 28th - Jan. 2nd.


My pleasure.
With a little luck, Santa will get them to you tomorrow. It's a short sleigh ride from San Diego to Palmdale but with the holidays, ya never know.


----------



## kassaq

Twill413 said:


> My guess is you haven't been skipped over. Only those on deck for trade are listed as the list would be quite extensive otherwise.


That was my initial assumption but three people who asked to be placed on the list after me got on but I'm nowhere to be found.

I'll chalk it up to an oversight... [email protected] happens. Keeping track of these boards must take forever.

DonWeb, could you pullllleaze add me to the list?


----------



## Bigd417

What happened to all the Newbs? We had two miss third call, and two now on second call? Are they chicken? I got a little bit of christmas spirit left, and lots of smokes. But after the four day weekend herf, I may be all out come Wednesday. :w 

Newbs if you want them you better come and get them now.:bx :bx


----------



## DonWeb

kassaq said:


> That was my initial assumption but three people who asked to be placed on the list after me got on but I'm nowhere to be found.
> 
> I'll chalk it up to an oversight... [email protected] happens. Keeping track of these boards must take forever.QUOTE]
> 
> i just didn't like your avatar.
> 
> i'll add you at the next update.


----------



## kassaq

Thanks DonWeb,

Guess I should get me an avatar.


----------



## volfan

Tony,

I am now in a trade with Barcochris and NEM so put me down as taking these 2 on (they both PMed about the same time so I will try to do my best to keep up my FTG status on both of them). 

scottie


----------



## Barcochris

volfan said:


> Tony,
> 
> I am now in a trade with Barcochris and NEM so put me down as taking these 2 on (they both PMed about the same time so I will try to do my best to keep up my FTG status on both of them).
> 
> scottie


Thanks Scottie


----------



## hornitosmonster

I got Pnoon's return fire. It required it's own thread. I'm ready to get back on the list...I will be able to trade Jan. 3rd.

Thanks

Isaac


----------



## Eternal Rider

Bigd417 said:


> What happened to all the Newbs? We had two miss third call, and two now on second call? Are they chicken? I got a little bit of christmas spirit left, and lots of smokes. But after the four day weekend herf, I may be all out come Wednesday. :w
> 
> Newbs if you want them you better come and get them now.:bx :bx


I guess they are scared. We wouldn't hurt them but a liitle bit.:r :r


----------



## lenguamor

I have to wait another 15 days or so. :s


----------



## livwire68

Eternal Rider said:


> I guess they are scared. We wouldn't hurt them but a liitle bit.:r :r


Once someone falls off, I will take you up on that! That is if fate will have it!


----------



## livwire68

Actually as it looks once I am released, game on! Although I am not sure why nem is on twice? But considering him in once and you taking 2 of us poor saps :r . I will have it in my benifit cause your taking on two at once. Just a little smack talk LOL since your still on the other side of the fence and cant get to me yet!


----------



## Beagle Boy

Eternal Rider said:


> I guess they are scared. We wouldn't hurt them but a liitle bit.:r :r


Yeah right, your breath is about the only thing scary around here :fu 
Actualy just traveling (sitting in the Vegas airport now)

PM sent to Bigd


----------



## bhudson57

Please add me to the list!

Bill


----------



## mastershogun

Can I get added back to the list... My first trade was a newbie to newbie and I'm ready for a big boy. I'm pretty sure my waiting period is over


----------



## a2vr6

Merry Christmas everyone. Looks like my time in the hole is up, please add me to the list for my second trade. Thanks!!


----------



## bazookajoe

DonWeb,

It's been 30 days since DudeGroovin and I completed our trade. Please put me (us) back on the list.

Thanks, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Malik23

Received my package from Darrel over the weekend. Looks like some good smokes, some new, some not. My camera phone got screwed up over the weekend, so I can't post pics atm - gonna try to get a new one soon.

Package included:

NCs:
Padron 3000 - Good one, had it before, very tasty.
PAM 64 - Had a couple of these, wasn't so sure about them, but willing to give another try.
El O Toro Maduro - Totally new
Nat Sherman - had a few of these before - nice mild smoke.
Punch Rare Corojo - totally new

ISOMs:
Party Short - had several of these before - very tasty sticks.
91 La Corona Panetela - Totally new
96 LSD Brevas - Totally new

Thanks for the quality sticks and good trade!!  

I'll let you know if I feel it deserves some form of retaliation :gn :r :r


----------



## JJG

I participated in last month's newb round robin with Hornitosmonster and it just occurred to me that as of today, I should be eligible for trade #2. DonWeb Please add me to the list Senor!


----------



## LesIsMore

This post is long overdue but now I'm back from college and have my digital camera to give credit to Dunng. Dunng, you single-handedly tripled my cigar collection and pushed me down the slope far enough to where I can never climb back. I never dreamed of ever smoking an ISOM let alone owning three awesome ones. The bomb consisted of all of the following cigars:
Partagas Serie P No 2 (ISOM)
Montecristo Especial (ISOM)
Misc Cuban (ISOM)
Dunhill Condado
Don Lino Africa Punda Milia
Royal Jamaica Original Lonsdale
H. Upmann Anni Rubosto
Don Tomas Clasico Corona Grande
Punch Rare Corojo Magnum
Gurkha Vintage Toro
Por Larranaga Lonsdale
Nestor Reserve Maduro Torpedo
RP CT Toro
Padron 4000
Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Corona
AF Hemingway Short Story
Ashton 8-9-8

Thanks a lot Dunng, someday when I have my collection built up a little more I'll fire off a worthy return fire when you least expect it :gn


----------



## Quint

DonWeb I believe I'm eligible now for my 2nd trade (newbie/FTG). I'll be going on vacation on Thursday the 28th until Jan 1st. I dont want to miss my opportunity if I get put on the on-deck list during that period.


----------



## The Professor

Malik23 said:


> Thanks for the quality sticks and good trade!!
> 
> I'll let you know if I feel it deserves some form of retaliation :gn :r :r


No need to retaliate ... this is the NST, after all. Just enjoy the sticks--especially the old and stinky ones (the La Corona is one of the favorites right now).

~d.


----------



## Bigd417

Beagle Boy said:


> Yeah right, your breath is about the only thing scary around here :fu
> Actualy just traveling (sitting in the Vegas airport now)
> 
> PM sent to Bigd


Finally got back from the holiday, and Beagle Boy and I are in a trade. Still looking for a second victim.:bx


----------



## dunng

Hey DonWeb,

I'll take another newbie when you are ready. Thanks!

:bx


----------



## Leeboob

donweb, 

pm sent. 

mmm, mmm, MMM! i pity the fool!


----------



## hornitosmonster

Don Web. Ready to be back on th list. I will be back in town Jan. 3rd. Going to Phoenix tomorrow for the new year and Fiesta Bowl


----------



## tnip23

Don Web It's been over a month since my last trade, could you please add me to the list for my next trade. thanks


----------



## Bruisedawg

Don,
Gimme another noob to slap around :bx


----------



## vince321-cl

Donweb,

I believe it's time for me to step up and tangle with another member. Add me to the list for another trade.

Thanks.


----------



## Rballkid

Was wondering if I could get in on a trade as a newbie. I have done two trades when I first joined but have not been on here for quite awhile due to school.
Dan


----------



## Silhanek

I'm ready to be put on the list for my 2nd trade. It's been a month since the first completed.


----------



## Beagle Boy

Bigd417 said:


> Finally got back from the holiday, and Beagle Boy and I are in a trade. Still looking for a second victim.:bx


Package went out this AM - DC# 0306 3030 0002 6787 0333

Just 6 simple sticks from the one lil', inadequately filled, humidor I am currently using :r

Dude, I tried to give you a heads up that I wasn't new to cigars, and you still threaten to smack me around? I appreciate the intent, but as Tweety used to say, "He don't know me very well, do he?"


----------



## SigEpGF

I've completely F'ed my Newb StevieRay... I was supposed to send it out a month ago and I've been out of town and slammed with work!!

SigEpGF SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This bomb is going out tomorrow..............


----------



## JHawk

My first trade with bilder was completed on 11/30, so my 30 days is almost up. I will have limited internet access for the next few days, do I thought I would go ahead and ask to be added back to the list for my second trade.


----------



## Vegas Smoker

:mn *WILD MONKEY SPECIAL :mn

1st Time Traders Only*

First Two Noobs Willing to Purchase And Send To Me The Following From Heartfelt Industries (Viper):
1/2 pound 65% Beads
1 small mesh bag
​
Total should be around $25. In return you will get at least equal trade in cigars.

First 2 Newbs to PM me will get in on this offer, no matter where you stand on the waiting list.

Thanks!


----------



## JCK

PM sent


----------



## Rballkid

PM sent to vegas smoker


----------



## KyLongbeard

Mine was up on the 25th. Can I be added to the list again?


----------



## stevieray

I received DonWeb's end of our trade yesterday. My camera is MIA so I cant post pics. Here's what he sent:

Carlos Torano 1916
Trilogy Corojo
A. Fuente Grand Reserva
La Gloria Cubana Serie R
Black Pearl
AVO 80th Anni (cant wait to try this)
plus one unbanded ? ( I have no Idea )

Thanks for the great trade.
Looking forward to smoking these sticks soon.


----------



## JCK

Vegas Smoker said:


> First Two Noobs Willing to Purchase And Send To Me The Following From Heartfelt Industries (Viper):
> 1/2 pound 65% Beads
> 1 small mesh bag
> ​


Stephen, 1/2 lb beads and small mesh bag on it's way to you.


----------



## Slow Burn

Vegas Smoker said:


> :mn *WILD MONKEY SPECIAL :mn
> 
> 1st Time Traders Only*
> 
> First Two Noobs Willing to Purchase And Send To Me The Following From Heartfelt Industries (Viper):
> 1/2 pound 65% Beads
> 1 small mesh bag
> ​




Stephen ordered 1/2 lb 65% beads and small mesh bag this morning for you should be on there way shortly.

Thanks​


----------



## Vegas Smoker

Vegas Smoker said:


> :mn *WILD MONKEY SPECIAL :mn
> 
> 1st Time Traders Only*
> 
> First Two Noobs Willing to Purchase And Send To Me The Following From Heartfelt Industries (Viper):
> 1/2 pound 65% Beads
> 1 small mesh bag
> ​
> Total should be around $25. In return you will get at least equal trade in cigars.
> 
> First 2 Newbs to PM me will get in on this offer, no matter where you stand on the waiting list.
> 
> Thanks!


DonWeb,

I am in trade with:
khubli
slow burn
rballkid

Nothing like a little fresh meat to :sl .


----------



## Lewshus

I was wondering if I am still considered a newb? Can I still get on the list?


----------



## DonWeb

SigEpGF said:


> I've completely F'ed my Newb StevieRay... I was supposed to send it out a month ago and I've been out of town and slammed with work!!
> 
> SigEpGF SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This bomb is going out tomorrow..............


my friend... you did not step up - and cast a shadow on all FTGs.
(so I did a timely trade with stevieray)


----------



## DonWeb

*NEWBIE SAMPLER TRADE IV * 

*In Progress:*

volfan - nem 12/22
volfan - barcochris 12/22
Bigd417 - Beagle Boy 12/26
Vegas Smoker -khubli
Vegas Smoker -slow burn
Vegas Smoker -rballkid

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

Bigd417
muziq
volfan
Eternal Rider x2
dunng
bruisedawg

*Newbies For Trades:*

livwire68 (2nd trade)
Spooble (2nd trade) 
Scimmia (2nd trade)
novahead (1st trade)
jarrod (1st trade)
rjorgenson (1st trade)
JMAC (1st trade)

==== :mn above this line (you're active ... *pm somebody*)===========

Smokinbear (2nd trade) 
erab (3rd trade)
Sancho (2nd trade)
Livwire68 (2nd trade)
N3uka (2nd trade)
JJG (2nd trade)
Hornitosmonster (2nd trade)
Quint (2nd trade)
Vince321 (2nd trade)
mastershotgun (2nd trade)
KyLongbeard (2nd trade)
Yacno (2nd trade) 
A2VR6 (2nd trade)
Silhanek (2nd trade)
Daveteal (2nd trade)
bazookajoe (2nd trade)
tnip23 (2nd trade)

benatlexus (1st trade)
msad1217 (1st trade)
Tripp (1st trade)
npfour (1st trade)
Publicspeakingnerd (1st trade)
mrs. rock star (1st trade)
HVACMAN (1st trade)
cre8v1 (1st trade)
WNCsmoker (1st trade)
snowy (1st trade)
rwtarget (1st trade)
avo_addict (1st trade)
TheDirector (1st trade)
monetrey (1st trade)
SaltyMcGee (1st trade)
hyper dermic (1st trade)
KYStickman (1st trade)
MeNimbus (1st trade)
gvarsity) (1st trade)
exthawk (1st trade)
kassaq (1st trade)
Boston Dude05 (1st trade)
blawmt (1st trade)
bhudson57 (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


----------



## DonWeb

:mn *WILD MONKEY SPECIAL :mn

3rd Time Traders Only*

Rumble In The Jungle

In This Corner: LeeBoob - FTG and All Around BOTL

In The Other Corner: First Two 3rd Trade Newbs
​


----------



## stevieray

I only see one third timer on the list........is it open to all third timers list or no list?


----------



## DonWeb

stevieray said:


> I only see one third timer on the list....


ahhh.... young ape - wild monkey trades surpass the boundaries of the merely "visible" list.

wild monkey trades conform to their own rules (those listed in their posts)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

p.s. there are another 4 on the offline pending list.


----------



## livwire68

PM sent to Eternal Rider


----------



## stevieray

PM sent to LeeBoob


----------



## volfan

Tony, 

I am not taking any more newbies until I finish up with at least one of mine. Thanks,

scottie


----------



## Leeboob

stevieray said:


> PM sent to LeeBoob


looks like there's only one 3rd timer in the jungle with any sack. c'mon suckers. somebody else step up to the plate and give ole leebob a good smackin'. don't be a bunch of girls. i've been pickin on first timers for long enough and want to see what kind of damage a couple of you guys that's been around for a few months think you can pull off.

pm replied to stevie.

Lee


----------



## Eternal Rider

livwire68 and I are in a trade.


----------



## stevieray

Leeboob said:


> looks like there's only one 3rd timer in the jungle with any sack. c'mon suckers. somebody else step up to the plate and give ole leebob a good smackin'.
> Lee


Uh Oh ...for some reason I get the feeling that this could get ugly.....Take cover


----------



## par

donweb,

i can take on a newbie at this time if that's alright. Prefer to complete a NST trade within the first week of the year....


----------



## spooble

PM sent to muziq.


----------



## King James

Oh Tony, I was on the newbie end of my 3 NST trades and have yet to be an FTG. I think that if you will pass the torch on to me to do this, I would like to get in on the action.


----------



## Bruisedawg

:mn *WILD MONKEY SPECIAL :mn *​
*1st Time Traders Only*​
First Two Noobs Willing to Purchase And Send To Me The Following From Heartfelt Industries (Viper):
1/2 pound 65% Beads
1 small mesh bag​
Total should be around $25. In return you will get at least equal trade in cigars.

First 2 Newbs to PM me will get in on this offer, no matter where you stand on the waiting list.

Happy New Year all!


----------



## muziq

spooble said:


> PM sent to muziq.


Donweb, Spooble and I are goin' head to head!:gn My first noob...can't wait!


----------



## trogdor

*donweb* - it's been a month since my second noob trade. However, I've already got a bunch of trader feedback and have recieved a plethora of great cigars from the generous FTGs. A third trade might give me a chance to get back at Leeboob but I don't think it's necessary.
*
So, can you bump me up to FTG status and give me a noob?* :bx


----------



## BaDaBoom

Bruisedawg said:


> :mn *WILD MONKEY SPECIAL :mn *​
> *1st Time Traders Only*​
> First Two Noobs Willing to Purchase And Send To Me The Following From Heartfelt Industries (Viper):
> 1/2 pound 65% Beads
> 1 small mesh bag​
> Total should be around $25. In return you will get at least equal trade in cigars.
> 
> First 2 Newbs to PM me will get in on this offer, no matter where you stand on the waiting list.
> 
> Happy New Year all!


PM sent to Bruisedawg

or...do I have to ask to be on the list first? I'm so confused :w


----------



## DonWeb

_HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!

To All Who See These Presents Greetings:
Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in his proven trading abilities
and for contributions to the realm,
this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:

*Friendly Trading Gorilla.*

Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of a jungle FTG,
all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
*
Arise - (Sir) King James*

Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.

May your newbies grow strong under your tutelage.​_


----------



## DonWeb

_HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!

To All Who See These Presents Greetings:
Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in his proven trading abilities
and for contributions to the realm,
this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:

*Friendly Trading Gorilla.*

Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of a jungle FTG,
all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
*
Arise - (Sir) Trogdor*

Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.

May your newbies grow strong under your tutelage.​_


----------



## MeNimbus

LOL nice title. Congrats Trogdor :al


----------



## volfan

Received NEMs end of the Newbie Sampler Trade but wife has the camera so here is the list.

A. Fuente Canones Maduro (holy crap that is a big cigar)
A. Fuente Hemingway Signature (tasty)
Casa Torano Torpedo (sacrificed at breakfast)
ERDM Robusto Larga (new to me)
HdM Excalibur #1 (new to me)
JdN Celebracion Churchill (sacrificed last night after my Cabaiguan)
Padron 3000M (one of my all-time go to smokes)
'06 PSD4 (favorite)
'06 RASS (favorite)
'06 RyJ Cazadore (this one will not last the week)

Alex went above and beyond but he has riled my inner gorilla and he must be dealt with in an appropriate way. Muahaahaa. Muahaahaa.


scottie


----------



## drneves7

I am not sure but think I up for my 2nd trade. If I am can you put me back on the list. 

Thanks Dominic


----------



## jovenhut

Donweb
I am petitioning to be promoted to a FTG. I have completed 3 trades and feel I am ready to smack some newb's around. 

thanks in advance


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Donweb, I'd like to smack a newb around a little.


----------



## Bruisedawg

BaDaBoom said:


> PM sent to Bruisedawg
> 
> or...do I have to ask to be on the list first? I'm so confused :w


You're good to go!:w


----------



## Bruisedawg

DonWeb said:


> _HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!​__
> 
> To All Who See These Presents Greetings:
> Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in his proven trading abilities
> and for contributions to the realm,
> this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:​
> *Friendly Trading Gorilla.*​
> 
> Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of a jungle FTG,
> all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.​
> *Arise - (Sir) Trogdor*​
> Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.​
> May your newbies grow strong under your tutelage.​_


WTG Marc!


----------



## snowy

Bruisedawg said:


> :mn *WILD MONKEY SPECIAL :mn *​
> *1st Time Traders Only*​
> First Two Noobs Willing to Purchase And Send To Me The Following From Heartfelt Industries (Viper):
> 1/2 pound 65% Beads
> 1 small mesh bag​
> Total should be around $25. In return you will get at least equal trade in cigars.
> 
> First 2 Newbs to PM me will get in on this offer, no matter where you stand on the waiting list.
> 
> Happy New Year all!


PM Sent


----------



## shaggy

ok i am in canada can i get in on this?


----------



## a2vr6

shaggy said:


> ok i am in canada can i get in on this?


Its open to everyone. I think...:r


----------



## Leeboob

looks like seanohue and stevieray are gonna step up and take a swing. better put your war hats on boys. 

Lee


----------



## DonWeb

_HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!

To All Who See These Presents Greetings:
Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in his proven trading abilities
and for contributions to the realm,
this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:

*Friendly Trading Gorilla.*

Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of a jungle FTG,
all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
*
Arise - (Sir) Jovenhut*

Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.

May your newbies grow strong under your tutelage.​_


----------



## DonWeb

*NEWBIE SAMPLER TRADE IV * 

*In Progress:*

volfan - nem 12/22
volfan - barcochris 12/22
Bigd417 - Beagle Boy 12/26
Vegas Smoker -khubli 12/30
Vegas Smoker -slow burn 12/30
Vegas Smoker -rballkid 12/30
Eternal Rider - livwire68 12/31
Leeboob - stevieray 12/31
Leeboob - seanohue 12/31
muziq - spooble 12/31
bruisedawg -badaboom 01/01

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

dunng
bruisedawg
Par
King James
trodgor
jovenhut
4WheelVFR

*Newbies For Trades:*

Scimmia (2nd trade) <======= 2nd call
novahead (1st trade) <======= 2nd call
jarrod (1st trade) <======= 2nd call
rjorgenson (1st trade) <======= 2nd call
JMAC (1st trade) <======= 2nd call

benatlexus (1st trade)
msad1217 (1st trade)
Tripp (1st trade)
npfour (1st trade)
Publicspeakingnerd (1st trade)
mrs. rock star (1st trade)

==== :mn above this line (you're active ... *pm somebody*)===========

Smokinbear (2nd trade) 
erab (3rd trade)
Sancho (2nd trade)
Livwire68 (2nd trade)
N3uka (2nd trade)
JJG (2nd trade)
Hornitosmonster (2nd trade)
Quint (2nd trade)
Vince321 (2nd trade)
mastershotgun (2nd trade)
KyLongbeard (2nd trade)
Yacno (2nd trade) 
A2VR6 (2nd trade)
Silhanek (2nd trade)
Daveteal (2nd trade)
bazookajoe (2nd trade)
tnip23 (2nd trade)
Jhawk (2nd trade)
Bilder (2nd trade)

HVACMAN (1st trade)
cre8v1 (1st trade)
WNCsmoker (1st trade)
snowy (1st trade)
rwtarget (1st trade)
avo_addict (1st trade)
TheDirector (1st trade)
monetrey (1st trade)
SaltyMcGee (1st trade)
hyper dermic (1st trade)
KYStickman (1st trade)
MeNimbus (1st trade)
gvarsity) (1st trade)
exthawk (1st trade)
kassaq (1st trade)
Boston Dude05 (1st trade)
blawmt (1st trade)
bhudson57 (1st trade)
shaggy (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


----------



## Bruisedawg

Somebody needs to rattle these newbies' cages so they can commence to tradin'!:w


----------



## Quint

I agree I've been waiting well over a month for my 2nd trade. It seems many of the 1st trade newbies who signed up after many of us are getting to trade with an FTG sooner than the rest of us. :hn


----------



## Seanohue

Lee: 0103 8555 7498 4225 6396 :gn


----------



## msad1217

PM sent to bruisedawg.


----------



## par

yupp. I'm ready to send out some nice sticks!
PM me will ya!


----------



## Bruisedawg

msad1217 said:


> PM sent to bruisedawg.


Msad1217 are going to go a few rounds! :bx :sl :hn


----------



## jesto68

Can I get added to the next available list?


----------



## stevieray

LeeBoob,
My end of our trade went out today.

0103 8555 7499 6798 0565


----------



## dunng

I guess I can just :s :s


----------



## Tripp

PM sent to Par...


----------



## hyper_dermic

Quint said:


> I agree I've been waiting well over a month for my 2nd trade. It seems many of the 1st trade newbies who signed up after many of us are getting to trade with an FTG sooner than the rest of us. :hn


Im just itchin to bust up on some Old Gorillia Azz! :bx 
better hurry before i smoke all my ammo!

Gettin closer.... im 1/2 way up on the list!

-hyp


----------



## kassaq

Quint said:


> It seems many of the 1st trade newbies who signed up after many of us are getting to trade with an FTG sooner than the rest of us. :hn


I signed up a few weeks ago and have barely creeped (or is it crept?) up the list. At this rate, it'll take a few months to move above the trading line.

I guess this thread is a victim of its own success... not enough Gorillas to trade with the newbies. Is there a noob-to-noob thread where we can trade while we wait around?


----------



## mastershogun

kassaq said:


> I signed up a few weeks ago and have barely creeped (or is it crept?) up the list. At this rate, it'll take a few months to move above the trading line.
> 
> I guess this thread is a victim of its own success... not enough Gorillas to trade with the newbies. Is there a noob-to-noob thread where we can trade while we wait around?


you can try the NPIF thread


----------



## kassaq

mastershogun said:


> you can try the NPIF thread


Thanks (after figuring out what NPIF stands for)...


----------



## Beagle Boy

kassaq said:


> Thanks (after figuring out what NPIF stands for)...


newbie pay it forward

newbie!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

C'mon, one of you newbs needs to hit me up. I'm itching to smack someone around a little.


----------



## Bigd417

I guess Beagle Boy isn't much of a dog after all, as he couldn't produce any of the rockets of the canine varity. He sent a premium quality selection that included the following;

AVO 80th 
Opus #4 
Arturo Fuente Gran Reserve
Ghurka Doble
Ashton VSG Spellbound (now that's a long one)
Boli PC '03

Return fire went out today, too bad I was down to just three sticks in my humi. Not to fear the age and quality of both of the Cremosa's and the Philly Blunt will make up for the quantity. :r 

Tracking number 0306 1070 0003 7902 7081


----------



## trogdor

kassaq said:


> I signed up a few weeks ago and have barely creeped (or is it crept?) up the list. At this rate, it'll take a few months to move above the trading line.
> 
> I guess this thread is a victim of its own success... not enough Gorillas to trade with the newbies. Is there a noob-to-noob thread where we can trade while we wait around?


Keep checking back compulsively - there are frequent "wild monkey specials" :mn that you can often get in on no matter where you are on the list.

And once in a while, someone goes poo-flinging crazy and takes on obscene numbers of noobs all at once.


----------



## par

Tripp said:


> PM sent to Par...


Tripp and i are in a trade. You better lead line that mailbox of yours, i'm reloading my munitions with the high grade explosive stuff! :w :w

-Par


----------



## cre8v1

kassaq said:


> I signed up a few weeks ago and have barely creeped (or is it crept?) up the list. At this rate, it'll take a few months to move above the trading line.
> 
> I guess this thread is a victim of its own success... not enough Gorillas to trade with the newbies. Is there a noob-to-noob thread where we can trade while we wait around?


Definitely do the Newbie PIF! I'm starting my first this week and it's loads of fun! Also, the NST will go a lot faster than you think. I was thinking the same thing a few days ago and all of a sudden I'm 2nd in line for my first trade! I'm getting stage fright!


----------



## pnoon

trogdor said:


> Keep checking back compulsively - there are frequent "wild monkey specials" :mn that you can often get in on no matter where you are on the list.
> 
> And once in a while, someone goes poo-flinging crazy and takes on obscene numbers of noobs all at once.


:mn *WILD MONKEY SPECIAL :mn *​
Two Noobs Willing to Purchase And Send To Me The Following From Heartfelt Industries (Viper):
Rectangular Adjustable Hygrometer and Boveda One Step Calibration Package​ http://www.heartfeltindustries.com/proddetail.asp?prod=DHYG_REC_Combo​
First 2 Newbs to PM me will get in on this offer, no matter where you stand on the waiting list.​


----------



## publicspeakingnerd

King James and I are in Trade


----------



## King James

publicspeakingnerd said:


> King James and I are in Trade


Tony we trading up some beads for my sticks....... get ready for destruction shanna!


----------



## pnoon

pnoon said:


> :mn *WILD MONKEY SPECIAL :mn *​
> Two Noobs Willing to Purchase And Send To Me The Following From Heartfelt Industries (Viper):
> Rectangular Adjustable Hygrometer and Boveda One Step Calibration Package​ http://www.heartfeltindustries.com/proddetail.asp?prod=DHYG_REC_Combo​
> First 2 Newbs to PM me will get in on this offer, no matter where you stand on the waiting list.​


SaltyMcGee and gvarsity have responded.
PMs exchanged and trades in progress.


----------



## DragonMan

I'm a newbie from Canada and would like to try this. I am a virgin trader though and will need guidance


----------



## Kidrock387

i just had my first trade that was sucesfull even though im new i hit hard when it comes to trading so let me get on this! i can also hook you up man pm me and ill guide you


No one is safe from the wrath of me :gn :gn :gn


----------



## StudentSmoker

:mn Wild Monkeys Special:mn

2 Newbs: 1 lb of beads from Heartfelt + 1 Lg. bag per Newb = 2 lbs of beads & 2 Lg. bags...PM A.S.A.P.​


----------



## DonWeb

The Class of '07: The first round of drafts for FTG includes...

yacno...ca21455...Rploaded


----------



## DonWeb

_HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!

To All Who See These Presents Greetings:
Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in their proven trading abilities
and for contributions to the realm,
these worthies are hereby accorded the much desired honorific:

*Friendly Trading Gorilla.*

Recognize that as these honored simians maintain the standards & rituals of a jungle FTG,
all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
*
Arise - (Sir) yacno
Arise - (Sir) ca21455
Arise - (Sir) Rploaded
*

Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.

May your dieties have mercy on your newbies.​_


----------



## DonWeb

*NEWBIE SAMPLER TRADE IV * 

*In Progress:*

volfan - nem 12/22
volfan - barcochris 12/22
Vegas Smoker -khubli 12/30
Vegas Smoker -slow burn 12/30
Vegas Smoker -rballkid 12/30
Eternal Rider - livwire68 12/31
Leeboob - stevieray 12/31
Leeboob - seanohue 12/31
muziq - spooble 12/31
bruisedawg - badaboom 01/01
bruisedawg - msad1217 01/03
par - Tripp 01/03
King James - Publicspeakingnerd 01/03
pnoon - SaltyMcGee 01/03
pnoon - gvarsity 01/03

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

dunng
trodgor
jovenhut
4WheelVFR
yacno
ca21455
Rploaded

*Newbies For Trades:*

benatlexus (1st trade)
Tripp (1st trade)
npfour (1st trade)
mrs. rock star (1st trade)
Smokinbear (2nd trade) 
erab (3rd trade)
HVACMAN (1st trade)
cre8v1 (1st trade)

==== :mn above this line (you're active ... *pm somebody*)===========

Sancho (2nd trade)
Livwire68 (2nd trade)
N3uka (2nd trade)
JJG (2nd trade)
Hornitosmonster (2nd trade)
Quint (2nd trade)
Vince321 (2nd trade)
mastershotgun (2nd trade)
KyLongbeard (2nd trade)
Yacno (2nd trade) 
A2VR6 (2nd trade)
Silhanek (2nd trade)
Daveteal (2nd trade)
bazookajoe (2nd trade)
tnip23 (2nd trade)
Jhawk (2nd trade)
Bilder (2nd trade)

WNCsmoker (1st trade)
snowy (1st trade)
rwtarget (1st trade)
avo_addict (1st trade)
TheDirector (1st trade)
monetrey (1st trade)
hyper dermic (1st trade)
KYStickman (1st trade)
MeNimbus (1st trade)
exthawk (1st trade)
kassaq (1st trade)
Boston Dude05 (1st trade)
blawmt (1st trade)
bhudson57 (1st trade)
shaggy (1st trade)
jesto68 (1st trade)
DragonMan (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


----------



## yacno

Club Stogie and it's denizens have taught me a concept I like to call "bringing the pain." I can only hope that I am able to pass on these lessons and that, in my youthful exuberance, I don’t hurt someone.

heh, my first draft of this message was, simply:
"Bring it, bitches"

I am not sure which one I like better.


----------



## Beagle Boy

Bigd417 said:


> I guess Beagle Boy isn't much of a dog after all, as he couldn't produce any of the rockets of the canine varity. He sent a premium quality selection that included the following;
> 
> AVO 80th
> Opus #4
> Arturo Fuente Gran Reserve
> Ghurka Doble
> Ashton VSG Spellbound (now that's a long one)
> Boli PC '03
> 
> Return fire went out today, too bad I was down to just three sticks in my humi. Not to fear the age and quality of both of the Cremosa's and the Philly Blunt will make up for the quantity. :r
> 
> Tracking number 0306 1070 0003 7902 7081


Awww, no strawberry white owls? Nuts, the dream lives on though


----------



## erab

PM sent to dunng.


----------



## dunng

In trade with erab.


----------



## smokinbear

PM sent to RPLoaded


----------



## Rploaded

smokinbear said:


> PM sent to RPLoaded


Smokinbear and I are in trade, MUWAHAHAHAAHAH


----------



## StudentSmoker

StudentSmoker said:


> :mn Wild Monkeys Special:mn
> 
> 2 Newbs: 1 lb of beads from Heartfelt + 1 Lg. bag per Newb = 2 lbs of beads & 2 Lg. bags...PM A.S.A.P.​


Lesismore and Quint got in on this one. Done deal.


----------



## Malik23

Donweb, I think, given the number of newbies waiting for a trade here that I can skip my third NST. Sign me up to me a FTG please.


----------



## Kidrock387

donweb do you think i could get on the nst?


----------



## Vegas Smoker

Vegas Smoker said:


> DonWeb,
> 
> I am in trade with:
> khubli
> slow burn
> rballkid
> 
> Nothing like a little fresh meat to :sl .


Received all three packages yesterday evening. Return fire outgoing:
khubli-D/C#03061070000568232698
slow burn-D/C#03061070000568232704
rballkid-D/C#03061070000568232650

Enjoy the smokes, and thanks for the beads!!


----------



## Quint

StudentSmoker said:


> Lesismore and Quint got in on this one. Done deal.


Ordered..... USPS # will be posted when I get it. :w


----------



## snowy

Bruisedawg said:


> :mn *WILD MONKEY SPECIAL :mn *​
> *1st Time Traders Only*​
> First Two Noobs Willing to Purchase And Send To Me The Following From Heartfelt Industries (Viper):
> 1/2 pound 65% Beads
> 1 small mesh bag​
> Total should be around $25. In return you will get at least equal trade in cigars.
> 
> First 2 Newbs to PM me will get in on this offer, no matter where you stand on the waiting list.
> 
> Happy New Year all!


Bruisedawg here is the DC# 9101148008600197728668.

Thanks again

Donweb,

I think my name is still on the NST trade. Please remove me from the list.I am doing the wild money with Bruisedawg.

thanks

snowy


----------



## livwire68

Eternal Rider Here is your DC# 0461 8270 2190 0604 5713


----------



## stogeyman

I would like to initiate a trade. Could someone help me with my first step.


----------



## volfan

stogeyman said:


> I would like to initiate a trade. Could someone help me with my first step.


Read the first couple of pages and you will get what the gist is. Welcome to CS and let me know what part of Tennessee you are from.

scottie


----------



## stogeyman

volfan said:


> Read the first couple of pages and you will get what the gist is. Welcome to CS and let me know what part of Tennessee you are from.
> 
> scottie


Hi Volfan, I'm from Maryville. I just read the first page. Do I pick an FTP from that list? Thanks.


----------



## HVACMAN

pm sent to YACNO.


----------



## volfan

stogeyman said:


> Hi Volfan, I'm from Maryville. I just read the first page. Do I pick an FTP from that list? Thanks.


I sent you a PM. Check that and it will give you all of the information. Also, since I live on the other side of Morristown from you, maybe we can get together for a mini-herf in Knoxville some time.

scottie


----------



## Rploaded

stogeyman said:


> Hi Volfan, I'm from Maryville. I just read the first page. Do I pick an FTP from that list? Thanks.


thougth I would jump in here to help... Well Scottie beat me too it but this can post can help all noobs who are trying to figure out how to get on the list.

#1 I would post here in this thread your interest in being put on the list.

#2 PM Donweb and ask to be added.

#3 subscribe to this thread and follow it daily. When your turn is up, you will then be allowed to PM and FTG to begin the trade.

Ryan.


----------



## snowy

stogeyman said:


> Hi Volfan, I'm from Maryville. I just read the first page. Do I pick an FTP from that list? Thanks.


You have to get on the list and wait. When your name comes up you pick FTG that is active.


----------



## lenguamor

2 more days...2 more days...2 more days...

:mn


----------



## stogeyman

DonWeb, could I get on the list, please?


----------



## bazookajoe

lenguamor said:


> 2 more days...2 more days...2 more days...


:r Here's one you can use:


----------



## MeNimbus

Congrats you 3  


(Sir) yacno
(Sir) ca21455
(Sir) Rploaded


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Donweb... I think I am eligible to be added again. My wild Monkey Special with Da Klugs was completed on Dec. 3, the day in which I watched the Browns defeat my Chiefs in person.

Thanks.


----------



## Rploaded

Greerzilla said:


> Donweb... I think I am eligible to be added again. My wild Monkey Special with Da Klugs was completed on Dec. 3, the day in which I watched the Browns defeat my Chiefs in person.
> 
> Thanks.


Well lookie what we have here........ Now this would be fun....... :bx


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Rploaded said:


> Well lookie what we have here........ Now this would be fun....... :bx


:mn :gn


----------



## yacno

HVACMAN said:


> pm sent to YACNO.


HVACMAN and I will be trading.


----------



## Eternal Rider

DonWeb I would like 2 noobs to beat on.

Harland


----------



## Quint

StudentSmoker said:


> Lesismore and Quint got in on this one. Done deal.


USPS Tracking # 9102 1480 0860 0197 7173 64


----------



## Bigkerm

I would like to participate in my second trade as a Newb on this forum. If you could please put me on the list for my 2nd trade I would appreciate it.

Thanks,

Matthew a.k.a. Bigkerm


----------



## spooble

muziq said:


> Donweb, Spooble and I are goin' head to head!:gn My first noob...can't wait!


Muziq... I'm happy to be your first noob. This is my 2nd NST trade, so I tried to put a little UMPH behind it. Enjoy 

0103 8555 7499 5063 6585


----------



## muziq

spooble said:


> Muziq... I'm happy to be your first noob. This is my 2nd NST trade, so I tried to put a little UMPH behind it. Enjoy
> 
> 0103 8555 7499 5063 6585


Wow, spooble, you have more trades than *I* do. Alright, gloves are comin' off :bx :bx


----------



## Leeboob

got one half of the trade today. nice hit sean. i'll post picks when the other half gets here. should be tomorrow. all bets are off after that. 

Lee


----------



## smokinbear

Hey RPloaded, 
I will be taking a stroll to the post office later today. I am going to rip you a new one. I have beeen quietly arming my stock and my nuke tests have all been successes. Look forward to bringing joy to your life. Tracking number to follow.:mn 
:bx


----------



## smokinbear

Hey RPloaded, 
I will be taking a stroll to the post office later today. I am going to rip you a new one. I have beeen quietly arming my stock and my nuke tests have all been successes. Look forward to bringing joy to your life. Tracking number to follow.:mn 
:bx


----------



## bazookajoe

smokinbear said:


> Hey RPloaded,
> I will be taking a stroll to the post office later today. I am going to rip you a new one. I have beeen quietly arming my stock and my nuke tests have all been successes. Look forward to bringing joy to your life. Tracking number to follow.:mn
> :bx


Smokinbear knows you gotta hit Ryan twice to knock him down :bx :bx


----------



## ikwanjin

Can I get on the list?

I signed up for a PIF too recently, but I've never traded as of yet. A helpful forum member recommended that I should try the NST also. =)

It sounds fun.


----------



## smokinbear

No Joe, I just cant use a computer but I can smoke cigars and I got a little excited when I looked at the sticks Im sending out. :ms



bazookajoe said:


> Smokinbear knows you gotta hit Ryan twice to knock him down :bx :bx


----------



## Beagle Boy

Bigd417 said:


> I guess Beagle Boy isn't much of a dog after all, as he couldn't produce any of the rockets of the canine varity. He sent a premium quality selection that included the following;
> 
> AVO 80th
> Opus #4
> Arturo Fuente Gran Reserve
> Ghurka Doble
> Ashton VSG Spellbound (now that's a long one)
> Boli PC '03
> 
> Return fire went out today, too bad I was down to just three sticks in my humi. Not to fear the age and quality of both of the Cremosa's and the Philly Blunt will make up for the quantity. :r
> 
> Tracking number 0306 1070 0003 7902 7081


Got Dan's return fire today - a quick side note: he sent out his side before he got mine - he did that in consideration of a business trip I am leaving on early tomorrow. Thank you very much!

I think we have a Ghurka fan here - of the 13 (I think that is the correct number - I didn't take my shoes off to help count) they seemed to be most prevelent.

I have a few packed in my travel humi already, but I didn't get a chance to snap a picture

DonWeb - this completes my third and finial newbie trade. In about a week I should be ready for taking on my first newbie - time it out for my return home


----------



## Eternal Rider

I received livwire68's end of our trade today. nice selection of sticks here.

CAO Sopranos Associate( have not had before)
Don Diego Aveersario #2 Belicoso
Oliva Series O Toppedo
Carlos Torona Exodus 1959 Silver Corana Grande
Bolivar Lonsdale
Indian Tabac Super Fuete Robusto
Beethoven Seris By Armando Ramos Torpedo

Thank you very much, this is afine selection. Now it is my turn to hit back so take cover my end will be going out Mon.

Harland


----------



## livwire68

Eternal Rider said:


> I received livwire68's end of our trade today. nice selection of sticks here.
> 
> CAO Sopranos Associate( have not had before)
> Don Diego Aveersario #2 Belicoso
> Oliva Series O Toppedo
> Carlos Torona Exodus 1959 Silver Corana Grande
> Bolivar Lonsdale
> Indian Tabac Super Fuete Robusto
> Beethoven Seris By Armando Ramos Torpedo
> 
> Thank you very much, this is afine selection. Now it is my turn to hit back so take cover my end will be going out Mon.
> 
> Harland


Hope everything arrived safe and sound! :r Looking forward to yours!


----------



## lenguamor

DonWeb, today marks the end of my 30-day exile from this endeavor. Can I please go back on a list? Thanks.


----------



## LesIsMore

Quint said:


> USPS Tracking # 9102 1480 0860 0197 7173 64


Mine's coming along too. USPS Tracking # 9102 1480 0860 0198 4320 06


----------



## smokinbear

Hey RPloaded,

The package is on its way, I hope you enjoy....USPS #03061070000271922848


----------



## Rploaded

smokinbear said:


> Hey RPloaded,
> 
> The package is on its way, I hope you enjoy....USPS #03061070000271922848


This sounds like a good one from all of the chit I have been reading.... I am so glad my neighbors just bought a new fridge, I knew that big box would come in handy some day..........


----------



## Leeboob

got the second package in the mail today/yesterday. (i'm at work and bored as hell right now btw) nice selection there stevieray. i'll get pics and what not up monday. i've got a very nice selection of sticks due to arrive monday, so if you guys don't mind waiting until tuesday for me to ship i promise to make it extree special for ya.

Lee


----------



## Seanohue

Leeboob said:


> got the second package in the mail today/yesterday. (i'm at work and bored as hell right now btw) nice selection there stevieray. i'll get pics and what not up monday. i've got a very nice selection of sticks due to arrive monday, so if you guys don't mind waiting until tuesday for me to ship i promise to make it extree special for ya.
> 
> Lee


Not at all Lee


----------



## stevieray

Leeboob said:


> got the second package in the mail today/yesterday. (i'm at work and bored as hell right now btw) nice selection there stevieray. i'll get pics and what not up monday. i've got a very nice selection of sticks due to arrive monday, so if you guys don't mind waiting until tuesday for me to ship i promise to make it extree special for ya.
> 
> Lee


No problem here....Glad the sticks I sent made it to you ok.


----------



## jovenhut

No newbie's want to dance... Step up to the plate... I'll be your Huckleberry!


----------



## lenguamor

jovenhut said:


> No newbie's want to dance... Step up to the plate... I'll be your Huckleberry!


Be glad I'm not on the list...yet.


----------



## Leeboob

stevieray said:


> No problem here....Glad the sticks I sent made it to you ok.


i guess that settles it. the destruction will take to the air tuesday. the extra couple of days will be a great benefit to you two. you know, last will and testament, reinforcing mailbox/front porch, gettin the wife and kids as far the hell away as possible...man i feel sorry for you guys. 

Lee


----------



## trogdor

jovenhut said:


> No newbie's want to dance... Step up to the plate... I'll be your Huckleberry!


Odd situation here... there are several FTGs ready to go, but the noobs all seem to be

...or maybe they're all stuck in the crapper!


----------



## shaggy

i am here but way down on the list


----------



## avo_addict

shaggy said:


> i am here but way down on the list


Same here


----------



## cre8v1

I PM'd Eternal Rider regarding a trade


----------



## trogdor

cre8v1, you also PMed me - pick one of us!

-Marc


----------



## livwire68

trogdor said:


> cre8v1 and I are in trade!


You should go back to page 1 and read how this trade operates. Just a little helpful hint.


----------



## trogdor

livwire68 said:


> You should go back to page 1 and read how this trade operates. Just a little helpful hint.


????

I edited when I saw cre8v1's post...

I'm on the FTG list, he PMed me saying he wanted to trade, I PMed him back, posted confirmation, and then saw that he had also PMed Eternal Rider.

So, I'm waiting to see who has who right now.


----------



## cre8v1

trogdor said:


> cre8v1, you also PMed me - pick one of us!
> 
> -Marc


My mistake! He pm'd me with the go ahead right after I inquired if you were available for a trade. Newbie party foul!!


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Any of you silly FTGs wanna tangle with a newb for my second trade??

I'm feeling feisty!!!


----------



## stogeyman

Is there a new list published periodically? i asked a few days ago to be put on the list and i didn't know how long it took or if there was a list that i hadn't seen. Thanks for any help.


----------



## livwire68

trogdor said:


> ????
> 
> I edited when I saw cre8v1's post...
> 
> I'm on the FTG list, he PMed me saying he wanted to trade, I PMed him back, posted confirmation, and then saw that he had also PMed Eternal Rider.
> 
> So, I'm waiting to see who has who right now.


I am sorry meant to quote his post, my bad! It sounded like he was trying to do a multiple trade.


----------



## cre8v1

livwire68 said:


> I am sorry meant to quote his post, my bad! It sounded like he was trying to do a multiple trade.


Actually, I was so excited to advance into the "PM a FTG" section that I got ahead of myself!  My apologies, guys!


----------



## Malik23

stogeyman said:


> Is there a new list published periodically? i asked a few days ago to be put on the list and i didn't know how long it took or if there was a list that i hadn't seen. Thanks for any help.


Donweb will post one soon, I'm sure. He's only one person and has other things going on in his life than just running the NST thread


----------



## trogdor

cre8v1 said:


> Actually, I was so excited to advance into the "PM a FTG" section that I got ahead of myself!  My apologies, guys!


No biggie - it looks like we've got everything sorted out. :w


----------



## DonWeb

_HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!

To All Who See These Presents Greetings:
Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in their proven trading abilities
and for contributions to the realm,
these worthies are hereby accorded the much desired honorific:

*Friendly Trading Gorilla.*

Recognize that as these honored simians maintain the standards & rituals of a jungle FTG,
all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
*
Arise - (Sir) Malik23*

Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.

May your dieties have mercy on your newbies.​_


----------



## DonWeb

*NEWBIE SAMPLER TRADE IV * 

*In Progress:*

volfan - nem 12/22
volfan - barcochris 12/22
Vegas Smoker -khubli 12/30
Vegas Smoker -slow burn 12/30
Vegas Smoker -rballkid 12/30
Eternal Rider - livwire68 12/31
Leeboob - stevieray 12/31
Leeboob - seanohue 12/31
muziq - spooble 12/31
bruisedawg - badaboom 01/01
bruisedawg - msad1217 01/03
bruisedawg - snowy 01/03
par - Tripp 01/03
King James - Publicspeakingnerd 01/03
pnoon - SaltyMcGee 01/03
pnoon - gvarsity 01/03
dunng - erab 01/04
RPloaded - smokinbear 01/04
StudentSmoker - LesIsMore 01/04
StudentSmoker - Quint 01/04
yacno - HVACMan 01/04
trogdor - cre8v1 01/07

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

jovenhut
4WheelVFR
ca21455
Malik23
Eternal Rider x2

*Newbies For Trades:*

benatlexus (1st trade) <======== 2nd call
Tripp (1st trade) <======== 2nd call
npfour (1st trade) <======== 2nd call
mrs. rock star (1st trade) <======== 2nd call
Sancho (2nd trade)
Livwire68 (2nd trade)
WNCsmoker (1st trade)
rwtarget (1st trade)

==== :mn above this line (you're active ... *pm somebody*)===========

N3uka (2nd trade)
JJG (2nd trade)
Hornitosmonster (2nd trade)
Quint (2nd trade)
Vince321 (2nd trade)
mastershotgun (2nd trade)
KyLongbeard (2nd trade)
Yacno (2nd trade) 
A2VR6 (2nd trade)
Silhanek (2nd trade)
Daveteal (2nd trade)
bazookajoe (2nd trade)
tnip23 (2nd trade)
Jhawk (2nd trade)
Bilder (2nd trade)
Smokin' machinist (2nd trade)
y3n0 (2nd trade) 
Greerzilla (2nd trade) 
bigkerm (2nd trade)
lenguamor (2nd trade)

avo_addict (1st trade)
TheDirector (1st trade)
monetrey (1st trade)
hyper dermic (1st trade)
KYStickman (1st trade)
MeNimbus (1st trade)
exthawk (1st trade)
kassaq (1st trade)
Boston Dude05 (1st trade)
blawmt (1st trade)
bhudson57 (1st trade)
shaggy (1st trade)
jesto68 (1st trade)
DragonMan (1st trade)
KidRock387 (1st trade)
stogeyman (1st trade)
ikwanjin (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


----------



## cre8v1

I have a trade starting with Eternal Rider. Sorry for the mix-up!

Brad


----------



## Don Fernando

Hey Donweb ...

I think I should be up for my 3rd & final trade as a noob here, if you could toss me into the fray, one last time. 

Thanks !!

Doug


----------



## erab

Dunng,

Preemptive strike is on it's way.. 0306 0320 0000 4286 2798

I'm aiming for your shipyards and missle silos. Retaliation will be impossible.. :gn


----------



## dunng

erab said:


> Dunng,
> 
> Preemptive strike is on it's way.. 0306 0320 0000 4286 2798
> 
> I'm aiming for your shipyards and missle silos. Retaliation will be impossible.. :gn


One way or another the retaliation will be swift and devastating.... :bx


----------



## 4WheelVFR

It looks like Mrs. Rock Star and I are in a trade. I'm not one to be rough to ladies, but this is my first time as the FTG, so.......:sl 

:z


----------



## Rploaded

Well I got Smokinbears end of the trade today.....










Lets see what we got here:

Thompson Tusker
La Tradicion Cab Series
Jose Seijas Supremo Edicion
Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend
CAO CX2

ISOM:
Montecristo looks nice will let it rest for a bit 
Ramon A. Nice cigar smells good......

I really appreciate when the noobs get all excited like Mr. SmokinBear that way when he gets :sl once and then :sl once again and then maybe :sl just once more he won't feel much when I destroy him for trying to disturb the SUPER NOOB. I suggest you buy a cooler or pray to who ever it is you pray too that you have enough space, return fire will leave here as soon as I have had time to properly prepare a return fire of this magnitude.


----------



## dayplanner

PM sent to 4WheelVFR for my first trade.


----------



## leominsterjim

I'm a NG that would be be honored to participate...could I please be added to the list?

Thanks - Jim


----------



## Malik23

Rwtarget and I are in a trade.


----------



## Barcochris

I just got my end of a trade with Volfan. FRIGGIN awesome. thanks so much Scottie


----------



## HVACMAN

Yacno, here's the DC# 0306 0320 0000 5317 6105

Enjoy!


----------



## muziq

Alright folks, have a look at what "newbie" Spooble sent me for his end of NST.










Not only did he try to knock me out with two favs (Padron Ani and RP Old Worlde), but those two on the left are, ahem, from a certain verboten country.

Spooble, I was gonna take it easy on you until I saw this. Get ready to have your @ss handed to you :bx 

Thanks for these awesome smokes!


----------



## smokin' machinist

Don, you have me listed again - thanks. But I was in the DaKlugs/Lighter trade for my second, this will be my 3rd.


----------



## volfan

Tony,

Barcochris and I have completed our trade and he is one helluva brother to trade with. He really knows his stuff and he is a great guy to boot.

scottie


----------



## n3uka

Rploaded said:


> Well I got Smokinbears end of the trade today.....


interesting background:tg


----------



## Rploaded

n3uka said:


> interesting background:tg


What background


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Rploaded said:


> What background


Show off. :dr


----------



## Slow Burn

I got Vegas Smokers end of the trade to day and all I can say is that I was slapped into last year.

Here's the damage:

06 Bolivar PC Habana
06 Party Mille Fleur Habana
06 Padilla Limitado Edicion Especial
06 Padilla Corojo Edicion Especial
Drew Estate La Vieja Habana
Indian Tabac Limited Reserve
Gurkha Expedition
Sierra DelSol
A Fuente Gran Reserva Chateau
Carlos Torano Exodus
2 A Fuente Special Selection


It will take a long long time to recover from that. I will try to post pictures later this week.


----------



## muziq

Spooble, heads up:gn 0483 5970 0210 0903 7145


----------



## drneves7

Alright I did some research looks like I tried to get back on the list a little early but now it looks like I should be eligeable for my second trade. Thanks for dealing with us newbs DonWeb.

Dominic


----------



## smokinbear

Hey RPloaded, 
I sit here and await your devastation. I got my helmet and my boots on and Im ready for anything. I hope you enjoy and save those ISOM for a special evening.....:gn


----------



## DonWeb

*NEWBIE SAMPLER TRADE IV * 

*In Progress:*

volfan - nem 12/22
Vegas Smoker -khubli 12/30
Vegas Smoker -rballkid 12/30
Eternal Rider - livwire68 12/31
Leeboob - stevieray 12/31
Leeboob - seanohue 12/31
muziq - spooble 12/31
bruisedawg - badaboom 01/01
bruisedawg - msad1217 01/03
bruisedawg - snowy 01/03
par - Tripp 01/03
King James - Publicspeakingnerd 01/03
pnoon - SaltyMcGee 01/03
pnoon - gvarsity 01/03
dunng - erab 01/04
RPloaded - smokinbear 01/04
StudentSmoker - LesIsMore 01/04
StudentSmoker - Quint 01/04
yacno - HVACMan 01/04
Eternal Rider- cre8v1 01/07
4WheelVFR -ms. rockstar 01/08
Malik23 - rwtarget 01/08

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

trogdor
jovenhut
ca21455
Eternal Rider

*Newbies For Trades:*

benatlexus (1st trade) <======== last call
Tripp (1st trade) <======== last call
npfour (1st trade) <======== last call
Sancho (2nd trade) <======== 2nd call
WNCsmoker (1st trade) <======== 2nd call
N3uka (2nd trade)
avo_addict (1st trade)

==== :mn above this line (you're active ... *pm somebody*)===========

JJG (2nd trade)
Hornitosmonster (2nd trade)
Quint (2nd trade)
Vince321 (2nd trade)
mastershotgun (2nd trade)
KyLongbeard (2nd trade)
Yacno (2nd trade) 
A2VR6 (2nd trade)
Silhanek (2nd trade)
Daveteal (2nd trade)
bazookajoe (2nd trade)
tnip23 (2nd trade)
Jhawk (2nd trade)
Bilder (2nd trade)
Smokin' machinist (3rd trade)
y3n0 (2nd trade) 
Greerzilla (2nd trade) 
bigkerm (2nd trade)
lenguamor (2nd trade)
monsoon (3rd trade)
Msad1217 (2nd trade)
Jac2598 (3nd trade)
Ninjanick (2nd trade)
SmokesInAZ (2nd trade)
Ashcan Bill (2nd trade)
Drneves (2nd trade)

TheDirector (1st trade)
monetrey (1st trade)
hyper dermic (1st trade)
KYStickman (1st trade)
MeNimbus (1st trade)
exthawk (1st trade)
kassaq (1st trade)
Boston Dude05 (1st trade)
blawmt (1st trade)
bhudson57 (1st trade)
shaggy (1st trade)
jesto68 (1st trade)
DragonMan (1st trade)
KidRock387 (1st trade)
stogeyman (1st trade)
ikwanjin (1st trade)
leominsterjim (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


----------



## Eternal Rider

Livwire68 yiur package is in the mail
DC#03062400000337091680
Harland


----------



## Bruisedawg

Rploaded said:


> Well I got Smokinbears end of the trade today.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see what we got here:
> 
> Thompson Tusker
> La Tradicion Cab Series
> Jose Seijas Supremo Edicion
> Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend
> CAO CX2
> 
> ISOM:
> Montecristo looks nice will let it rest for a bit
> Ramon A. Nice cigar smells good......
> 
> I really appreciate when the noobs get all excited like Mr. SmokinBear that way when he gets :sl once and then :sl once again and then maybe :sl just once more he won't feel much when I destroy him for trying to disturb the SUPER NOOB. I suggest you buy a cooler or pray to who ever it is you pray too that you have enough space, return fire will leave here as soon as I have had time to properly prepare a return fire of this magnitude.


Nice hit SmokinBear! ISOM's!


----------



## Bruisedawg

Got my beads and bag from Snowy last night. Thanks Bro! Your end will be going out later today or tomorrow.
-Bob


----------



## avo_addict

PM sent to Trogdor.


----------



## Twill413

Rploaded said:


> Well I got Smokinbears end of the trade today.....


You are a sick SOB Ryan. Taking a picture of your noobs end on top of the coffins. Almost like a premonition or something. It has gotten eerily silent in here. Bear it has been nice knowing you.


----------



## Sancho

PM sent to Eternal Rider....:bx


----------



## rwtarget

Package in the mail to Malik23. DC # 03061070000501314276. Post office said it schould arrive in 2 days.


----------



## Eternal Rider

Sancho and I are going to Tango.


----------



## Bruisedawg

Got Msad1217's part of the trade yesterday. Not bad for a noob! Knows what I like. The Gurkhas and CAO's are some of my faves. Thanks Manny! Your end went out today. DC 0306 0320 0001 4996 8546


----------



## trogdor

avo_addict said:


> PM sent to Trogdor.


avo_addict and I are trading :bx


----------



## JCK

Received Vegas Smoker's End of the Trade today. What an awesome package. There are quite a bit of sticks I wanted to try in this trade. The Padilla's and Indian Tabac were/are on my to smoke list. The Habana's are a very nice extra. My humi is filling up now. gotta make some room. I've never heard of a Tierra Del Sol, but it looks like excellent with a dark chocolate wrapper. Which fuente is that? I always get confused with the different bands. I've had the Torano Exodus, it's excellent. I always enjoy the Gurkhas.

Thanks Stephen for an excellent trade.


----------



## Rploaded

smokinbear said:


> Hey RPloaded,
> I sit here and await your devastation. I got my helmet and my boots on and Im ready for anything. I hope you enjoy and save those ISOM for a special evening.....:gn


Prepare to be :sl out today and on the way!!!!!

Make sure your house is sitting well on its foundation, I have unleashed the fury.....My humidor was grumbling all night I heard a massive passing of gas this AM and box popped out with your name on it. I think you made it mad!!!

Enjoy.


----------



## lenguamor

khubli said:


> Received Vegas Smoker's End of the Trade today. What an awesome package. There are quite a bit of sticks I wanted to try in this trade. The Padilla's and Indian Tabac were/are on my to smoke list. The Habana's are a very nice extra. My humi is filling up now. gotta make some room. I've never heard of a Tierra Del Sol, but it looks like excellent with a dark chocolate wrapper. Which fuente is that? I always get confused with the different bands. I've had the Torano Exodus, it's excellent. I always enjoy the Gurkhas.
> 
> Thanks Stephen for an excellent trade.


Sweet hit! Nice job, VS.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

khubli, that is a chateau fuente. I've never had the regular one you have there, but the sun grown one is an EXCELLENT cheap smoke.


----------



## Vegas Smoker

khubli said:


> Received Vegas Smoker's End of the Trade today. What an awesome package. There are quite a bit of sticks I wanted to try in this trade. The Padilla's and Indian Tabac were/are on my to smoke list. The Habana's are a very nice extra. My humi is filling up now. gotta make some room. I've never heard of a Tierra Del Sol, but it looks like excellent with a dark chocolate wrapper. Which fuente is that? I always get confused with the different bands. I've had the Torano Exodus, it's excellent. I always enjoy the Gurkhas.
> 
> Thanks Stephen for an excellent trade.


No problem. Enjoy the smokes, and thanks for the beads.


----------



## Rploaded

Hey DonWeb I Will take on 2 more....

ATTN NOOBS:

I will take 2 more on in trade make sure you are up on the list. Also make sure to post you have PM'd me in this thread so my darn box does not get filled up...

After SmokinBear irritated my humidor it has been asking me to :sl :bx :sl :bx :sl a few more around!!!!

WOOT WOOT.


----------



## ikwanjin

Forgive the impatience, 
but I wonder if I will still be a noob by the tym the list gets to me.. =/

Any idea how long it will take to become active from my position on the list? =)


----------



## stevieray

ikwanjin said:


> Forgive the impatience,
> but I wonder if I will still be a noob by the tym the list gets to me.. =/
> 
> Any idea how long it will take to become active from my position on the list? =)


Good things come to those who wait......and patience is a virtue...its only been 13 days since you joined and 3 days since you asked to get on the list


----------



## TheDirector

ikwanjin said:


> Forgive the impatience,
> but I wonder if I will still be a noob by the tym the list gets to me.. =/
> 
> Any idea how long it will take to become active from my position on the list? =)


I'm a noob
You're a noob
We're all noobs
Hey!


----------



## Rploaded

ikwanjin said:


> Forgive the impatience,
> but I wonder if I will still be a noob by the tym the list gets to me.. =/
> 
> Any idea how long it will take to become active from my position on the list? =)


You will be a noob for along time, no worries sit back and relax and enjoy your time. It wont take long at all.

Get involved in lots of trade options here on the board. Your time will come.......


----------



## n3uka

Rploaded said:


> Hey DonWeb I Will take on 2 more....
> 
> ATTN NOOBS:
> 
> I will take 2 more on in trade make sure you are up on the list.


I wouldn't mind trying to piss of your humi if you can wait a couple days for me to ship


----------



## lenguamor

TheDirector said:


> I'm a noob
> You're a noob
> We're all noobs
> Hey!


I pictured you doing a Russian dance while reading this, Greg. :r

We're probably going to herf this coming Sunday at the Quil Ceda casino for the Seahawks game, think you'll want to cross the border for that? It's in Marysville, about 35-40 miles closer to you than Seattle.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

n3uka said:


> I wouldn't mind trying to piss of your humi if you can wait a couple days for me to ship


Don't do it! He scares the bejesus out of me! :r


----------



## Rploaded

n3uka said:


> I wouldn't mind trying to piss of your humi if you can wait a couple days for me to ship


MUWAHAHAHHAA A couple of days is okay with me as long as its not more then 3 or pass and give some one else a chance.

PM and Post if your game or let it go and give others a chance.


----------



## Rballkid

I got my trade from Vegas Smoker today. What a great set of smokes. Thanks for them. I will post all the info later right now I'm off to study.

Thanks Again,
Dan


----------



## n3uka

Rploaded said:


> MUWAHAHAHHAA A couple of days is okay with me as long as its not more then 3 or pass and give some one else a chance.
> 
> PM and Post if your game or let it go and give others a chance.


im game, will go out by friday


----------



## Rploaded

n3uka said:


> im game, will go out by friday


N3uka and I are in trade.....

Still have room for one more challenger!!!

Bring it on noobs!!


----------



## avo_addict

trogdor said:


> avo_addict and I are trading :bx


Marc, here is the DCN: 0306 1070 0004 7500 9536

Enjoy the smokes !


----------



## DonWeb

*NEWBIE SAMPLER TRADE IV * 

*In Progress:*

volfan - nem 12/22
Vegas Smoker -rballkid 12/30
Eternal Rider - livwire68 12/31
Leeboob - stevieray 12/31
Leeboob - seanohue 12/31
muziq - spooble 12/31
bruisedawg - badaboom 01/01
bruisedawg - msad1217 01/03
bruisedawg - snowy 01/03
par - Tripp 01/03
King James - Publicspeakingnerd 01/03
pnoon - SaltyMcGee 01/03
pnoon - gvarsity 01/03
dunng - erab 01/04
RPloaded - smokinbear 01/04
StudentSmoker - LesIsMore 01/04
StudentSmoker - Quint 01/04
yacno - HVACMan 01/04
Eternal Rider- cre8v1 01/07
4WheelVFR -ms. rockstar 01/08
Malik23 - rwtarget 01/08
trogdor - avo_addict 01/10
Eternal Rider - Sancho 01/10
Rploaded - N3uka 01/10

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

jovenhut
ca21455
Rploaded

*Newbies For Trades:*

WNCsmoker (1st trade) <======== 2nd call
TheDirector (1st trade)
monetrey (1st trade)
JJG (2nd trade)

==== :mn above this line (you're active ... *pm somebody*)===========

Hornitosmonster (2nd trade)
Quint (2nd trade)
Vince321 (2nd trade)
mastershotgun (2nd trade)
KyLongbeard (2nd trade)
Yacno (2nd trade) 
A2VR6 (2nd trade)
Silhanek (2nd trade)
Daveteal (2nd trade)
bazookajoe (2nd trade)
tnip23 (2nd trade)
Jhawk (2nd trade)
Bilder (2nd trade)
Smokin' machinist (3rd trade)
y3n0 (2nd trade) 
Greerzilla (2nd trade) 
bigkerm (2nd trade)
lenguamor (2nd trade)
monsoon (3rd trade)
Msad1217 (2nd trade)
Jac2598 (3nd trade)
Ninjanick (2nd trade)
SmokesInAZ (2nd trade)
Ashcan Bill (2nd trade)
Drneves (2nd trade)

hyper dermic (1st trade)
KYStickman (1st trade)
MeNimbus (1st trade)
exthawk (1st trade)
kassaq (1st trade)
Boston Dude05 (1st trade)
blawmt (1st trade)
bhudson57 (1st trade)
shaggy (1st trade)
jesto68 (1st trade)
DragonMan (1st trade)
KidRock387 (1st trade)
stogeyman (1st trade)
ikwanjin (1st trade)
leominsterjim (1st trade)
mrbl8k (1st trade)
borndead1 (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


----------



## berk-m

Can I get back on the list for my 3rd and final trade as a newbie?


----------



## Leeboob

here ya go girls. hope you used the extra day or two wisely...

sean: 0305 1720 0002 5223 7908
steve: 0305 1720 0002 5223 7915

Lee


----------



## Bruisedawg

Snowy
'Gars are enroute! DC 0306 0320 0001 4996 8577

-Bob:mn :bx


----------



## dunng

erab said:


> Dunng,
> 
> Preemptive strike is on it's way.. 0306 0320 0000 4286 2798
> 
> I'm aiming for your shipyards and missle silos. Retaliation will be impossible.. :gn


NEWBIE MY A$$!!!

Look at this...

Don't worry though, I am pulling out the BIG GUNS!!

Tony, this guy is ready for a promotion once I am done with him!


----------



## dayplanner

4WheelVFR, package is on the way.

DC # 01038555749892929158


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Mrs. Rock Star said:


> 4WheelVFR, package is on the way.
> 
> DC # 01038555749892929158


Alright, Let's it on.o


----------



## erab

dunng said:


> Don't worry though, I am pulling out the BIG GUNS!!


Uhhhh.. so... I _didn't_ cripple your war machine? 

Enjoy them, Greg... :w It was a pleasure blowing up your mailbox. I'm on my way to consult with the survivalists at the local Army/Navy store for some advice.


----------



## monetrey

I am now in a trade with Rploaded:fu 

Just be wary Ryan you know what im capable of!!!!!


----------



## Rploaded

monetrey said:


> I am now in a trade with Rploaded:fu
> 
> Just be wary Ryan you know what im capable of!!!!!


Agreed Monetrey and I are in trade.....

Be wary.....hmmm I have eaten corn puffs bigger den yens!!

:bx :bx

This otta be fun......


----------



## vince321-cl

erab said:


> Uhhhh.. so... I _didn't_ cripple your war machine?
> 
> Good God Man, that was in no way a newbie style bomb. I think it was a MOAB (Mother of All Bombs) What an impressive bunch of sticks.


----------



## Leeboob

these are stevieray and seanohue's end of the trade. 





Lee


----------



## dunng

vince321 said:


> erab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhhh.. so... I _didn't_ cripple your war machine?
> 
> Good God Man, that was in no way a newbie style bomb. I think it was a MOAB (Mother of All Bombs) What an impressive bunch of sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> I would not use that title until you see the return fire...
Click to expand...


----------



## JJG

PM sent to jovenhut!


----------



## TheDirector

lenguamor said:


> I pictured you doing a Russian dance while reading this, Greg. :r
> 
> We're probably going to herf this coming Sunday at the Quil Ceda casino for the Seahawks game, think you'll want to cross the border for that? It's in Marysville, about 35-40 miles closer to you than Seattle.


That sounds great. I will check with SWMBO.


----------



## TheDirector

DonWeb said:


> *NEWBIE SAMPLER TRADE IV *
> 
> *In Progress:*
> 
> volfan - nem 12/22
> Vegas Smoker -rballkid 12/30
> Eternal Rider - livwire68 12/31
> Leeboob - stevieray 12/31
> Leeboob - seanohue 12/31
> muziq - spooble 12/31
> bruisedawg - badaboom 01/01
> bruisedawg - msad1217 01/03
> bruisedawg - snowy 01/03
> par - Tripp 01/03
> King James - Publicspeakingnerd 01/03
> pnoon - SaltyMcGee 01/03
> pnoon - gvarsity 01/03
> dunng - erab 01/04
> RPloaded - smokinbear 01/04
> StudentSmoker - LesIsMore 01/04
> StudentSmoker - Quint 01/04
> yacno - HVACMan 01/04
> Eternal Rider- cre8v1 01/07
> 4WheelVFR -ms. rockstar 01/08
> Malik23 - rwtarget 01/08
> trogdor - avo_addict 01/10
> Eternal Rider - Sancho 01/10
> Rploaded - N3uka 01/10
> 
> *Friendly Trading Gorillas:*
> 
> jovenhut
> ca21455
> Rploaded
> 
> *Newbies For Trades:*
> 
> WNCsmoker (1st trade) <======== 2nd call
> TheDirector (1st trade)
> monetrey (1st trade)
> JJG (2nd trade)
> 
> ==== :mn above this line (you're active ... *pm somebody*)===========
> 
> Hornitosmonster (2nd trade)
> Quint (2nd trade)
> Vince321 (2nd trade)
> mastershotgun (2nd trade)
> KyLongbeard (2nd trade)
> Yacno (2nd trade)
> A2VR6 (2nd trade)
> Silhanek (2nd trade)
> Daveteal (2nd trade)
> bazookajoe (2nd trade)
> tnip23 (2nd trade)
> Jhawk (2nd trade)
> Bilder (2nd trade)
> Smokin' machinist (3rd trade)
> y3n0 (2nd trade)
> Greerzilla (2nd trade)
> bigkerm (2nd trade)
> lenguamor (2nd trade)
> monsoon (3rd trade)
> Msad1217 (2nd trade)
> Jac2598 (3nd trade)
> Ninjanick (2nd trade)
> SmokesInAZ (2nd trade)
> Ashcan Bill (2nd trade)
> Drneves (2nd trade)
> 
> hyper dermic (1st trade)
> KYStickman (1st trade)
> MeNimbus (1st trade)
> exthawk (1st trade)
> kassaq (1st trade)
> Boston Dude05 (1st trade)
> blawmt (1st trade)
> bhudson57 (1st trade)
> shaggy (1st trade)
> jesto68 (1st trade)
> DragonMan (1st trade)
> KidRock387 (1st trade)
> stogeyman (1st trade)
> ikwanjin (1st trade)
> leominsterjim (1st trade)
> mrbl8k (1st trade)
> borndead1 (1st trade)
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...
> 
> Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


PM'd ca21455. Let's do this!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Man I C yall R going 4 broke here. I might have to get back in on a trade and:sl on me a newbie, let me C


----------



## livwire68

I got Eternal Rider's package today and let me tell you this Brother can put a whoopin' on ya!!!!! Dang Brother very nice, I am at a loss at what to say (SINCE YOU BLEW MY FACE OFF) and leveled everything in a 5 mile radius around me! Once again thank you!



By the way this trade is complete!


----------



## jovenhut

Me and JJG are in a trade.


----------



## Even Steven

Hello, can I get entered into the list? this will be my 1st time.


----------



## ca21455

TheDirector and I will be swapping smokes.


----------



## lenguamor

livwire68 said:


> I got Eternal Rider's package today and let me tell you this Brother can put a whoopin' on ya!!!!! Dang Brother very nice, I am at a loss at what to say (SINCE YOU BLEW MY FACE OFF) and leveled everything in a 5 mile radius around me! Once again thank you!
> 
> By the way this trade is complete!


WOW! You got the crap knocked out of you!

Nice work, ER.


----------



## cre8v1

livwire68 said:


> I got Eternal Rider's package today and let me tell you this Brother can put a whoopin' on ya!!!!! Dang Brother very nice, I am at a loss at what to say (SINCE YOU BLEW MY FACE OFF) and leveled everything in a 5 mile radius around me! Once again thank you!
> 
> By the way this trade is complete!


Very nice! Good luck recovering from that one!


----------



## cre8v1

Eternal Rider-
Your stogies went out today.

DC# 03061070000495857025


----------



## Sancho

Eternal Rider-
Your smokes went out today, let me know how they find you. :ss 

DC# 03061070000198798304


----------



## TheDirector

CA21455 - My part is on its way today...via dogsled!:r


----------



## Malik23

Well, I received Rwtarget's end of our trade today. He certainly doesn't hit like a newb. I think he's challenging me!! Prepare for the :sl :bx :bx 

The damage:


----------



## rockyr

DonWeb,

It has been 30 days since my last trade was completed. Please put me on the the list for my 3rd trade. Maybe I can put a :sl on a FTG.

Thanks,


----------



## ca21455

TheDirector said:


> CA21455 - My part is on its way today...via dogsled!:r


Good thing we are not building any walls between the US and Canada! Those dogs would have a hell of a time getting over!


----------



## spooble

Wow! I thought I would try to smack Muziq around just bit, but he turned around and put the smack down on me! Here's the list:

Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur Dark Knight
La Gloria Cubana Serie R #6
Nording Robusto
Tatuaje P2
Camacho SLR Rothchilds
Bolivar Petite Corona '05
Montecristo #4 '04
La Gloria Cubana Tainos '01
El Rey Del Mundo Flor de Llaneza
Fuente Work of Art

Heath... you went overboard my friend! Thank you so much. I've been wanting to try a Tatuaje for a while now, and all 3 ISOMs are new to me.


----------



## muziq

spooble said:


> Wow! I thought I would try to smack Muziq around just bit, but he turned around and put the smack down on me!


That'll teach you to taunt me with a PSD4 and a Party Short! :SM

Hope you enjoy them. That Dark Knight is a recent find and fav, thanks to a review by Demented. Cheers!


----------



## Tripp

Par,

I think you're end should be there tomorrow.

Tripp


----------



## bigman

DonWeb,
I believe my thirty days are up, could you pleas put me on the list for my third trade, Please. 
Bigman


----------



## Dan_

Put me on the list for my first trade.


----------



## DonWeb

berk-m said:


> Can I get back on the list...


indeed... along with Bigman, Fireman43, NestorZ & Jcarlton


----------



## DonWeb

*NEWBIE SAMPLER TRADE IV * 

*In Progress:*

volfan - nem 12/22
Vegas Smoker -rballkid 12/30
Eternal Rider - livwire68 12/31
Leeboob - stevieray 12/31
Leeboob - seanohue 12/31
muziq - spooble 12/31
bruisedawg - badaboom 01/01
bruisedawg - msad1217 01/03
bruisedawg - snowy 01/03
par - Tripp 01/03
King James - Publicspeakingnerd 01/03
pnoon - SaltyMcGee 01/03
pnoon - gvarsity 01/03
dunng - erab 01/04
RPloaded - smokinbear 01/04
StudentSmoker - LesIsMore 01/04
StudentSmoker - Quint 01/04
yacno - HVACMan 01/04
Eternal Rider- cre8v1 01/07
4WheelVFR -ms. rockstar 01/08
Malik23 - rwtarget 01/08
trogdor - avo_addict 01/10
Eternal Rider - Sancho 01/10
Rploaded - N3uka 01/10
Rploaded - monetrey 01/12
jovenhut - JJG 01/12
ca21455 - TheDirector 01/12

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

the FTGs are busy bustin' newbs... but your call is important to us...

*Newbies For Trades:*

==== :mn above this line (you're active ... *pm somebody*)===========

Hornitosmonster (2nd trade)
Quint (2nd trade)
Vince321 (2nd trade)
mastershotgun (2nd trade)
KyLongbeard (2nd trade)
Yacno (2nd trade) 
A2VR6 (2nd trade)
Silhanek (2nd trade)
Daveteal (2nd trade)
bazookajoe (2nd trade)
tnip23 (2nd trade)
Jhawk (2nd trade)
Bilder (2nd trade)
Smokin' machinist (3rd trade)
y3n0 (2nd trade) 
Greerzilla (2nd trade) 
bigkerm (2nd trade)
lenguamor (2nd trade)
monsoon (3rd trade)
Msad1217 (2nd trade)
Jac2598 (3nd trade)
Ninjanick (2nd trade)
SmokesInAZ (2nd trade)
Ashcan Bill (2nd trade)
Drneves (2nd trade)
Bigman (3rd trade)
Fireman43 (2nd trade) 
NestorZ (2nd trade) 
Jcarlton (2nd trade) 
rockyjr (3rd trade)

hyper dermic (1st trade)
KYStickman (1st trade)
MeNimbus (1st trade)
exthawk (1st trade)
kassaq (1st trade)
Boston Dude05 (1st trade)
blawmt (1st trade)
bhudson57 (1st trade)
shaggy (1st trade)
jesto68 (1st trade)
DragonMan (1st trade)
KidRock387 (1st trade)
stogeyman (1st trade)
ikwanjin (1st trade)
leominsterjim (1st trade)
mrbl8k (1st trade)
borndead1 (1st trade)
Even Steven (1st trade)
C.A.O Brazilia (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


----------



## dunng

dunng said:


> NEWBIE MY A$$!!!
> 
> Don't worry though, I am pulling out the BIG GUNS!!
> 
> Tony, this guy is ready for a promotion once I am done with him!




*
0503 8555 7490 9845 5457*​


----------



## bazookajoe

Dan_ said:


> Put me on the list for my first trade.


IMO, a little courtesy is nice, like "please", "may I" etc.... :2


----------



## hyper_dermic

Ohhhh so close to my 1st trade!!

the suspense is killing me!
come on FTG.. come an get some!!!


----------



## Malik23

Rwtarget, your package has just gone out.

DC# is 0103 8555 7499 4660 2082. Good luck and Enjoy :ss


----------



## smokinbear

Im in heaven!!!!! RPloaded set me up good. Im glad I was prepared becuase he would have knocked me on my butt. What a great selection. I really appreciate it. Alot of sticks I haven't had before. Particular interest and some anxiety in trying the Alonso Menedez Torpedo and especially the GranHabano Corojo # 5. They look awesome. I cant fail to mention the ISOM selection that is always effortless to sample. 
Hats off to you RPloaded.....You out did m big time.

Thanks, Rich

:hn :ss


----------



## Rploaded

smokinbear said:


> Im in heaven!!!!! RPloaded set me up good. Im glad I was prepared becuase he would have knocked me on my butt. What a great selection. I really appreciate it. Alot of sticks I haven't had before. Particular interest and some anxiety in trying the Alonso Menedez Torpedo and especially the GranHabano Corojo # 5. They look awesome. I cant fail to mention the ISOM selection that is always effortless to sample.
> Hats off to you RPloaded.....You out did m big time.
> 
> Thanks, Rich
> 
> :hn :ss


PICS PICS PICS ahahahh Glad you enjoyed my selection.

Ryan


----------



## bazookajoe

smokinbear said:


> ...RPloaded set me up good...


TTIUWOP! :ss :cb :w


----------



## dunng

bazookajoe said:


> TTIUWOP! :ss :cb :w


 :ss


----------



## lenguamor

dunng said:


> :ss


*YES!!!*​


----------



## mrbl8k

I cant wait to get on this list.. Whoever gets me will have a little surprise:cb


----------



## n3uka

Rploaded's package went out today.

DC #0306 1070 0001 8034 8135

Even had a bowl of clam chowder to celebrate its departure:cb


----------



## C.A.O Brazilia

Yoohooo.
I am on the list. I am gonna smack som Gorillas soon:ss :w :bx 
I got som real guns and i am dying to send it off:cb


----------



## Rploaded

DonWeb Smokinbear and I have finished our trade I will take on one more NEWB!!! Hopefully a first time trader. Time to lay out another one!!!!


----------



## stevieray

I received Leeboobs end of our trade today. All I can say is Thank you ...thank you ...thank you. I havent tried any of these Fuentes yet......and Lee sent me my first Opus X. Thanks again to a most generous gorilla. 

DonWeb, this concludes my third NST Trade.


Here's the ****...
Connie #70 Maduro
Hemingway Untold Story
Curly Head Deluxe Maduro
AF Selection Privada Maduro
AF Cuban Corona Maduro
Don Carlos #4
Fuente Fuente Opus X


----------



## snowy

Bruisedawg said:


> Snowy
> 'Gars are enroute! DC 0306 0320 0001 4996 8577
> 
> -Bob:mn :bx


Just when you think that you did all the research and you not a noob anymore. Spend countless hours on CS looking at reviews, comments and **** to select cigars you want to buy. Search the Internet to see all the brands that are out there, a FTG comes along and shows you that you are still a noob.

I received my end of the wild monkey trade with Bruisedawg and here is what he sent.

Indian Tabac Classic (Never tried before)

Bucanero Classic Maduro ( I was just about to purchase some but did not know which Bucanero to get).

Gurka Expedition (I had a Gurka two days ago that I got from the devil site and it was just great.)

And finally Jose Seijas Signature 2000 ( I have never heard of this cigar before. I am on the net constantly looking for cigars from vendor sites or forums but have never even heard of this cigar. The picture does not do justice to this cigar. It looks absolutely delicious :dr . I really want to smoke this thing right now, but I think I will wait until the NYC herf.)

Thanks Bob for the great smokes and putting a noob back in his place.


----------



## JJG

package is on it's way to jovenhut 

0306 0320 0001 8118 9268


----------



## hyper_dermic

Rploaded said:


> DonWeb Smokinbear and I have finished our trade I will take on one more NEWB!!! Hopefully a first time trader. Time to lay out another one!!!!


IF Rploaded is ready, then i am ready (1st trade) !!!!
Im on the top of the Noob trading list... But i dont want to jump the gun... just a bit excited i guess.
been waiting for what seems like forever...

If its not against protocol, then ill rally the troops.
(Pm sent to Rploaded, if im breaking the rules, then please disregard)

-hyp


----------



## Rploaded

:mn WILD MONKEY SPECIAL :mn

Next two 1st time trader noobs to post in this thread and PM me I will take on in Trade.

Good luck.

Ryan​


----------



## Kidrock387

hey Rploaded ill take you on your challenge anytime anyplace anywhere lol

Jon

this is a friendly laugh and a joke but if i had the chance lol i would


----------



## kassaq

Rploaded said:


> :mn WILD MONKEY SPECIAL :mn
> 
> Next two 1st time trader noobs to post in this thread and PM me I will take on in Trade.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Ryan​


PM sent... is skipping ahead of the line legal? If not, I can wait for my number to come up.


----------



## Leeboob

stevieray said:


> I received Leeboobs end of our trade today. All I can say is Thank you ...thank you ...thank you. I havent tried any of these Fuentes yet......and Lee sent me my first Opus X. Thanks again to a most generous gorilla.
> 
> DonWeb, this concludes my third NST Trade.
> 
> Here's the ****...
> Connie #70 Maduro
> Hemingway Untold Story
> Curly Head Deluxe Maduro
> AF Selection Privada Maduro
> AF Cuban Corona Maduro
> Don Carlos #4
> Fuente Fuente Opus X


be careful with that hemingway. that thing is a monster, albeit a delicious monster, but a monster all the same.

Lee


----------



## Leeboob

kassaq said:


> PM sent... is skipping ahead of the line legal? If not, I can wait for my number to come up.


wild monkey is anyone. or whoever the poster says.


----------



## Rploaded

Kassaq and I are in Trade PM Sent.


Still waiting on PM's from those interested.........


Room for one more...........


Good luck guys, I have a 55 gallon drum of A$$ whoop and I am ready to pour it all over you.


----------



## Rploaded

hyper_dermic said:


> IF Rploaded is ready, then i am ready (1st trade) !!!!
> Im on the top of the Noob trading list... But i dont want to jump the gun... just a bit excited i guess.
> been waiting for what seems like forever...
> 
> If its not against protocol, then ill rally the troops.
> (Pm sent to Rploaded, if im breaking the rules, then please disregard)
> 
> -hyp


HYP,

I got your PM, since you are the second PM, I will take you as my second wild monkey!!!

Good luck PM SENT

Hyper_dermic and I are in trade!!


----------



## Rploaded

Rploaded said:


> :mn WILD MONKEY SPECIAL :mn
> 
> Next two 1st time trader noobs to post in this thread and PM me I will take on in Trade.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Ryan​


CLOSED

Kassaq
Hyper_dermic

Were the two challengers who PM'd me the fastest....

Good luck guys PM SENT.

Bring it on!!!!!:bx


----------



## trogdor

avo_addict said:


> Marc, here is the DCN: 0306 1070 0004 7500 9536
> 
> Enjoy the smokes !


I got avo_addict's end of the trade today - have a look:

I haven't had the Avos or the Olivas before - they look tasty! And the RP vintage are just plain good. The Orange Label is new to me as well!

I can never count right, but this does seem to be more than 5 sticks - the retribution will be harsh. :cb

Thanks Jim!

-- Marc


----------



## DonWeb

kassaq said:


> PM sent... is skipping ahead of the line legal? If not, I can wait for my number to come up.





Leeboob said:


> wild monkey is anyone. or whoever the poster says.


leeboob is exactly correct - on both counts.

nicely played.


----------



## Bigwaved

Okay, Tony. I need a player here.


----------



## Beagle Boy

DonWeb, I am ready to take on my first newbie, I feel like a little :sl


----------



## Rploaded

Beagle Boy said:


> DonWeb, I am ready to take on my first newbie, I feel like a little :sl


I think you need somemore feedback before you can be a FTG you need to PM Donweb for more details. The requirements are listed on the first page.

FTG - Greater than 3 Months Active Participation on the board, Trader Rating of greater than 3 and added to the list by the current NST Administrator.

Ryan


----------



## KyLongbeard

Here it is from page one.



DonWeb said:


> *Newbie Sampler Trade IV:​*
> *Background: *
> The history of the Newbie Sampler trade harkens back to the 1492, when
> Newbies met some established members. Although trading is fun, the key is to learn the art sending through the mailways. This includes safe packaging, timely completion, and general fairness.
> 
> These trades allow "newbies" to establish trade feedback while learning these arcane arts.
> 
> Before we get into the meat and potatoes of the trade here are a few acronyms for ya(since I like acronyms):
> 
> NST - Newbie Sampler Thread
> FTG - Friendly Trading Gorilla
> NG - Newbie Gorilla
> 
> *What is a newbie sampler thread you ask? *
> 1) A rotating pool/queue of 10 to 20 *ESTABLISHED* members(FTGs) offer to exchange a sampler of cigars with ClubStogie Newbies(NGs). The NG sends cigars with information about each to give the FTG an idea of cigars they enjoy. The FTG will return their end of the trade after receiving the Newbie's cigars and will pick the cigars to return according to the Newbie's end.
> 
> 2) The Newbie sends first to establish their status as a good faith participant on this board. This is to ensure that someone doesn't register for the simple purpose of _'mooching' _cigars from the established members of this board. FTGs are reputable members of the board having completed a number of satisfactory trades, and the board will 'insure' that trades properly initiated by a newbie are reciprocated.
> 
> 3) Newbies are treated well in these trades, FTGs are not involved in this trade to profit, instead they send cigars worth a little more than what they receive. It should also be noted that newbie trades are not the appropriate place to send your _'dog rockets,'_ or cigars you would like to dispose of - from either end. Participants are encouraged to post pictures of the cigars the receive so that the Newbie gets credit for their effort and the FTG is held accountable for sending quality cigars.
> 
> Remember, these trades are watched by the population of the jungle at large.
> 
> *Eligibility Requirements:*
> *NG* - New Gorilla - Less than 3 Months active participation on the board(for first trade)
> - Newbie can participate in the _NST once per month_, and for a _maximum of 3 trades_.
> 
> After the three trades they are eligible for FTG status and can be added to the list by the FTG administering the list. NGs are encouraged to participate as FTGs after completing 3 satisfactory trades.
> 
> *FTG* - Greater than 3 Months Active Participation on the board, Trader Rating of greater than 3 and added to the list by the current NST Administrator.
> 
> *Rules:*
> - The Newbie will contact the first FTG on the list to initiate a trade.
> - The NG will post in this thread that they've contacted the FTG
> - The next NG will contact the next FTG down the list.
> - the NST Admin will update the list and status of the trades on a fairly regular basis -
> (for an example see the NST III.)
> 
> An Occasional :mn Wild Monkey Special will be posted - note that posts rules carefully, as the rule may vary from the generic rules listed.
> 
> *The Process:*
> i) The newbie packages and sends their cigars (also make sure your return address is included)
> ii) Newbie posts that the package is enroute(preferably with a DC/Tracking Number)
> iii) Upon receipt of the package, the FTG acknowledges receipt(preferably with a picture)
> iv) FTG leaves trader feedback for the newbie (depending on the condition of the cigars - see #3 above)
> v) The FTG will post that the return package is enroute(preferably with a DC/Tracking Number)
> vi) Upon receipt of the package, the Newbie will acknowledge receipt(preferably with a picture)
> vii) Newbie leaves trader feedback for the FTG (depending on the condition of the cigars - see #3 above)
> viii) Finally, the newbie and FTG relax in the comfort of a well completed trade... and enjoy their cigars!!!


----------



## Dan_

bazookajoe said:


> IMO, a little courtesy is nice, like "please", "may I" etc.... :2


May I please be given the pleasure of being added to the list for my first trade. Please accept my gratitude for reading this post.


----------



## Leeboob

Dan_ said:


> May I please be given the pleasure of being added to the list for my first trade. Please accept my gratitude for reading this post.


such a sweetie!:r


----------



## Dan_

Leeboob said:


> such a sweetie!:r


----------



## Bruisedawg

Well, I got Badaboom's end of the trade yesterday and I had to go back and reread my Wild Monkey post several times to make sure I was right. I asked for 2 noobs to send me a 1/2 lb. of beads and a bag. I opened an unusually large box (Just beads?) from Badaboom and he hit me with the beads AND 5 beautiful sticks! 
CAO MX2
CI Legends Orange Label
La Gloria Cubana Serie R
2 ERDM!! Yummy!
Thanks Joseph!!

You're end is going out today. DC to follow.


----------



## Bruisedawg

Badaboom, here is your DC# 0103 8555 7499 3683 0655


----------



## kassaq

Rploaded,

The bombing run just went out USPS from Baltimore. You should get hit on Tuesday.

0103 8555 7499 0516 5986


----------



## trogdor

avo_addict - your smokes went out today:

0306 1070 0001 6954 7603


----------



## Aladdin Sane

DonWeb - Please add me to the Newb list. I'm ready for my second trade.

Thanks! :ss


----------



## lenguamor

C'mon FTG's, step up...I'm ready to *POUND* somebody with multiple sticks! :fu

except txmatt...he scurred me! :bx


----------



## PeakFinder

Donweb,

I am a newbie and would repectfully like to particpate in my first trade.
Could you please put me on the newb list? Thank you very much.
(is there a current FTG list somewhere?)

Joe


----------



## avo_addict

trogdor said:


> I got avo_addict's end of the trade today - have a look:
> 
> I haven't had the Avos or the Olivas before - they look tasty! And the RP vintage are just plain good. The Orange Label is new to me as well!
> 
> I can never count right, but this does seem to be more than 5 sticks - the retribution will be harsh. :cb
> 
> Thanks Jim!
> 
> -- Marc


The Avo Domaine and Oliva Serie G Maduro are two of my fav smokes. I hope you like them and the rest of the smokes.


----------



## Smokey Bob

DonWeb....

Good morning. I am a newbie to the forum and would like to participate in my first NST. 

Please advise me as to what I need to do to get started.

Thanks

Robert


----------



## Leeboob

Smokey Bob said:


> DonWeb....
> 
> Good morning. I am a newbie to the forum and would like to participate in my first NST.
> 
> Please advise me as to what I need to do to get started.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Robert


looks like you've done all you need to do for now. just kick back, relax and have a good smoke.:ss when your name gets to the top of the list, you'll pm whatever ftg is up for a trade. hope this helps.

btw, if there happens to be a "wild monkey special", those are usually available to anyone regardless of their position on the list or number of trades they have (unless otherwise specified by the poster).

Lee


----------



## stevieray

Smokey Bob said:


> DonWeb....
> 
> Good morning. I am a newbie to the forum and would like to participate in my first NST.
> 
> Please advise me as to what I need to do to get started.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Robert


Every few days or so DonWeb will post a list of all newbs waiting for a trade. It's a good idea to subscribe to this thread and keep checking back......and like Lee said...keep your eye out for :mn wild monkey specials :mn .....you never know when they will pop up.


----------



## ResIpsa

_*Donweb, am looking for a couple more newbies to lay a smackdown on, so:*​
:mn Wild Monkeys Special:mn

The first 2 Newbs to pm me I need more beads:

*1 lb of beads from Heartfelt Industries + 1 Lg. bag per Newb = 2 lbs of beads & 2 Lg. bags...*
​_


----------



## leominsterjim

ResIpsa said:


> _*Donweb, am looking for a couple more newbies to lay a smackdown on, so:*​
> :mn Wild Monkeys Special:mn
> 
> The first 2 Newbs to pm me I need more beads:
> 
> *1 lb of beads from Heartfelt Industries + 1 Lg. bag per Newb = 2 lbs of beads & 2 Lg. bags...*
> ​_


\

PM SENT!


----------



## Don Fernando

ResIpsa said:


> _*Donweb, am looking for a couple more newbies to lay a smackdown on, so:*​
> :mn Wild Monkeys Special:mn
> 
> The first 2 Newbs to pm me I need more beads:
> 
> *1 lb of beads from Heartfelt Industries + 1 Lg. bag per Newb = 2 lbs of beads & 2 Lg. bags...*
> ​_


PM sent p

thanks !!


----------



## ResIpsa

Donweb, am in a trade with Leominsterjim and Erratum, gonna smack em around like the Colts did to the Ravens last night, :ss


----------



## leominsterjim

ResIpsa said:


> Donweb, am in a trade with Leominsterjim and Erratum, gonna smack em around like the Colts did to the Ravens last night, :ss


Uh Oh!:dr


----------



## kassaq

ResIpsa said:


> Donweb, am in a trade with Leominsterjim and Erratum, gonna smack em around like the Colts did to the Ravens last night, :ss


No offense ResIpsa, but that game was as about as exciting as curling. I hope your battles are more interesting than 8 40+ yard field goals. More offense, less defense... pulleaze!


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Donweb in honor of you breaking 1000 RG I think it is time I took on a Newb again... :ss :ss


----------



## Bleedingshrimp

I have done one trade in the Newbie PIF but none here. Please add me to the list of victims...er..I mean Noobs. Thank alot.


----------



## Eternal Rider

I received Sancho's end of our trade yesterday. He sent some fine sticks some of with are new to me. Sorry the camera is down. Here is the list 

VSG Enchanment 
Carlos Torano Sig. Series Toro
Tatuje P1 Corona
Montecruz Dunhill Sel #200SG
Cohiba Siglo I (Apr 06)
Indian Tabac Super Fuerye Cornona Grande
CAO MX2
Rocky Patel Edge Toro
Rocky Patel Sun Grown Select Churchill
AF 8-5-8 Maduro

Now is my turn go drag out the big guns. I will be mailing them out tomorrow.

Harland


----------



## Eternal Rider

I received cre8v1's end of our trade yesterday. Avery nice selection of sticks to try. The camera is down so no pics. Here is the list of what I received.

LFD Ligero L-500
Padron 2000
Gurka LE Dos Capos
Padilla Obsidian
Fuente Double Chateau Sun Grown
Trilogy Extotic Maduro
Tatuaje Havana VI
Linos Dos Palmas Hand-rolled in Charleston,SC

Thanks for the great selection of sticks. Now it is my turn for return fire, better take cover.

Harland


----------



## msad1217

I received bruisedawgs end of our trade Friday. Great selection of smokes I haven't tried. In fact, as soon as the weather gets a little warmer here, I will be lighting up that RyJ. 
Thanks Bob!

-Manny

http://img246.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bruisedawgnstit9.jpg


----------



## DonWeb

DriftyGypsy said:


> Donweb in honor of you breaking 1000 RG I think it is time I took on a Newb again... :ss :ss


hey... look at that - the odometer just rolled over!


----------



## DonWeb

*NEWBIE SAMPLER TRADE IV * 

*In Progress:*

volfan - nem 12/22
Vegas Smoker -rballkid 12/30
Eternal Rider - livwire68 12/31
Leeboob - seanohue 12/31
muziq - spooble 12/31
bruisedawg - badaboom 01/01
par - Tripp 01/03
King James - Publicspeakingnerd 01/03
pnoon - SaltyMcGee 01/03
pnoon - gvarsity 01/03
dunng - erab 01/04
StudentSmoker - LesIsMore 01/04
StudentSmoker - Quint 01/04
yacno - HVACMan 01/04
Eternal Rider- cre8v1 01/07
4WheelVFR -ms. rockstar 01/08
Malik23 - rwtarget 01/08
trogdor - avo_addict 01/10
Eternal Rider - Sancho 01/10
Rploaded - N3uka 01/10
Rploaded - monetrey 01/12
jovenhut - JJG 01/12
ca21455 - TheDirector 01/12
Rploaded - kassaq 01/15
Rploaded - hyper_dermic 01/15
donweb - beagle boy 01/15
ResIpsa - Leominsterjim 01/15
ResIpsa - Erratum 01/15

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

bigwaved
DriftyGypsy

*Newbies For Trades:*

Hornitosmonster (2nd trade)
Quint (2nd trade)

==== :mn above this line (you're active ... *pm somebody*)===========

Vince321 (2nd trade)
mastershotgun (2nd trade)
KyLongbeard (2nd trade)
Yacno (2nd trade) 
A2VR6 (2nd trade)
Silhanek (2nd trade)
Daveteal (2nd trade)
bazookajoe (2nd trade)
tnip23 (2nd trade)
Jhawk (2nd trade)
Bilder (2nd trade)
Smokin' machinist (3rd trade)
y3n0 (2nd trade) 
Greerzilla (2nd trade) 
bigkerm (2nd trade)
lenguamor (2nd trade)
Jac2598 (3nd trade)
Ninjanick (2nd trade)
SmokesInAZ (2nd trade)
Ashcan Bill (2nd trade)
Drneves (2nd trade)
Bigman (3rd trade)
Fireman43 (2nd trade) 
NestorZ (2nd trade) 
Jcarlton (2nd trade) 
rockyjr (3rd trade)
Alladin Sane (2nd trade)

KYStickman (1st trade)
MeNimbus (1st trade)
exthawk (1st trade)
Boston Dude05 (1st trade)
blawmt (1st trade)
bhudson57 (1st trade)
shaggy (1st trade)
jesto68 (1st trade)
DragonMan (1st trade)
KidRock387 (1st trade)
stogeyman (1st trade)
ikwanjin (1st trade)
mrbl8k (1st trade)
borndead1 (1st trade)
Even Steven (1st trade)
C.A.O Brazilia (1st trade)
Dan (1st trade)
peakfinder (1st trade)
Smokey Bob (1st trade)
Bleedingshrimp (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


----------



## stevieray

DonWeb,
I have completed 3 NST trades and respectfully request to be made a FTG .


----------



## muziq

Hey Donweb, Spooble and I completed our trade, sorry I forgot to post here. I'm ready for my next victim, erm, I mean, noob :bx :gn :bx :gn


----------



## mrbl8k

DonWeb said:


> *NEWBIE SAMPLER TRADE IV *
> 
> *In Progress:*
> 
> volfan - nem 12/22
> Vegas Smoker -rballkid 12/30
> Eternal Rider - livwire68 12/31
> Leeboob - seanohue 12/31
> muziq - spooble 12/31
> bruisedawg - badaboom 01/01
> par - Tripp 01/03
> King James - Publicspeakingnerd 01/03
> pnoon - SaltyMcGee 01/03
> pnoon - gvarsity 01/03
> dunng - erab 01/04
> StudentSmoker - LesIsMore 01/04
> StudentSmoker - Quint 01/04
> yacno - HVACMan 01/04
> Eternal Rider- cre8v1 01/07
> 4WheelVFR -ms. rockstar 01/08
> Malik23 - rwtarget 01/08
> trogdor - avo_addict 01/10
> Eternal Rider - Sancho 01/10
> Rploaded - N3uka 01/10
> Rploaded - monetrey 01/12
> jovenhut - JJG 01/12
> ca21455 - TheDirector 01/12
> Rploaded - kassaq 01/15
> Rploaded - hyper_dermic 01/15
> donweb - beagle boy 01/15
> ResIpsa - Leominsterjim 01/15
> ResIpsa - Erratum 01/15
> 
> *Friendly Trading Gorillas:*
> 
> bigwaved
> DriftyGypsy
> 
> *Newbies For Trades:*
> 
> Hornitosmonster (2nd trade)
> Quint (2nd trade)
> 
> ==== :mn above this line (you're active ... *pm somebody*)===========
> 
> Vince321 (2nd trade)
> mastershotgun (2nd trade)
> KyLongbeard (2nd trade)
> Yacno (2nd trade)
> A2VR6 (2nd trade)
> Silhanek (2nd trade)
> Daveteal (2nd trade)
> bazookajoe (2nd trade)
> tnip23 (2nd trade)
> Jhawk (2nd trade)
> Bilder (2nd trade)
> Smokin' machinist (3rd trade)
> y3n0 (2nd trade)
> Greerzilla (2nd trade)
> bigkerm (2nd trade)
> lenguamor (2nd trade)
> Jac2598 (3nd trade)
> Ninjanick (2nd trade)
> SmokesInAZ (2nd trade)
> Ashcan Bill (2nd trade)
> Drneves (2nd trade)
> Bigman (3rd trade)
> Fireman43 (2nd trade)
> NestorZ (2nd trade)
> Jcarlton (2nd trade)
> rockyjr (3rd trade)
> Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
> 
> KYStickman (1st trade)
> MeNimbus (1st trade)
> exthawk (1st trade)
> Boston Dude05 (1st trade)
> blawmt (1st trade)
> bhudson57 (1st trade)
> shaggy (1st trade)
> jesto68 (1st trade)
> DragonMan (1st trade)
> KidRock387 (1st trade)
> stogeyman (1st trade)
> ikwanjin (1st trade)
> mrbl8k (1st trade)
> borndead1 (1st trade)
> Even Steven (1st trade)
> C.A.O Brazilia (1st trade)
> Dan (1st trade)
> peakfinder (1st trade)
> Smokey Bob (1st trade)
> Bleedingshrimp (1st trade)
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...
> 
> Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


So I go above that top line once there are some more FTG's? Still trying to figure this out. I don't want to miss my window:cb


----------



## stevieray

mrbl8k said:


> So I go above that top line once there are some more FTG's? Still trying to figure this out. I don't want to miss my window:cb


When your name goes above the line then you PM one of the FTG's listed.


----------



## KyLongbeard

stevieray said:


> When your name goes above the line then you PM one of the FTG's listed.


And hang on!!:r :ss


----------



## DriftyGypsy

:s :s


----------



## par

Tripp,

got the package sent yet? I haven't seeen anything....


----------



## Quint

Pm sent to bigwaved.....


----------



## hornitosmonster

PM sent to DriftyGypsy


----------



## jesto68

Hornitos - is your quote from Zapata or from Che Guevara?


----------



## Bigwaved

Quint said:


> Pm sent to bigwaved.....


We are on, DW.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

hornitosmonster said:


> PM sent to DriftyGypsy


Horneytoes and I are in a trade...


----------



## shaggy

KyLongbeard said:


> And hang on!!:r :ss


u guys dont scare us newbies....there is strength in numbers :tg


----------



## Don Fernando

Package shipped to Vic for wild monkey trade

DC# 9101148008600203136975


----------



## Dan_

Woot, I'm on the list.


----------



## Don Fernando

Dan_ said:


> Woot, I'm on the list.


lol ... been nice knowin' ya, Dan.


----------



## Vegas Smoker

DonWeb,

Rballkid and I have completed our trade.


----------



## 68TriShield

Vegas Smoker said:


> DonWeb,
> 
> Rballkid and I have completed our trade.


and add me FTG list please too Tony...


----------



## kheffelf

Add me to the list as well donweb, I am ready to take on another newb.


----------



## hyper_dermic

Rploaded, You remember how to duck and cover?

1Z4AR6820300630289

-hyp


----------



## Rploaded

hyper_dermic said:


> Rploaded, You remember how to duck and cover?
> 
> 1Z4AR6820300630289
> 
> -hyp


:r Already talking chit and its only 9:15 am..... We will see what we shall see..........


----------



## hyper_dermic

Rploaded said:


> :r Already talking chit and its only 9:15 am..... We will see what we shall see..........


Hehehe... feelin frisky, its my 1st Newbie Trade....
A couple of jabs, and a solid 1-2 included 

hopefully theres something new for you to try. All cigars are hyp approved 

-hyp


----------



## leominsterjim

ResIpsa said:


> _*Donweb, am looking for a couple more newbies to lay a smackdown on, so:*​
> :mn Wild Monkeys Special:mn
> 
> The first 2 Newbs to pm me I need more beads:
> 
> *1 lb of beads from Heartfelt Industries + 1 Lg. bag per Newb = 2 lbs of beads & 2 Lg. bags...*
> ​_


My end is on the way to Vic,

The beads have shipped...
"A shipment has been sent via USPS Priority. The tracking number
is 9101148008600203159219."

I'm ready for round 2:bx


----------



## gvarsity

*Pnoon's generousity (****)*

Pnoons end came in and whacked me good. Wow! Thanks for playing. He did a great job of figuring out my tastes from the little info I gave him Every stick in the package was something I had been considering either at the B&M or on the devil site. I am really going to enjoy these. Thanks again.

I guess this puts me back on the list for trade #2

Thanks again to Pnoon and all of the other gorillas making this newbie trade happen.

Here is the ****.

​
Any guess on the unbanded stick between the Upmann and the CAO? Looks kinda like another Sancho Panza to me but I really have no idea.


----------



## pnoon

*Re: Pnoon's generousity (****)*



gvarsity said:


> ​
> Any guess on the unbanded stick between the Upmann and the CAO? Looks kinda like another Sancho Panza to me but I really have no idea.


It is a Nestors Reserve Maduro (2nd) - Damn good cigar.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=56884
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=41993


----------



## Quint

Bigwaved said:


> We are on, DW.


Its on its way UPS# 1Z01X8140342352983

Be scared be very scared :cb


----------



## gvarsity

*Re: Pnoon's generousity (****)*

mmm can't wait. I had already read those two threads. Where to start.....


----------



## SaltyMcGee

Well, I got my hands on my :mn trade with pnoon, and I can say that I've been destroyed:



The only ones I've tried are the LVH's. Peter, help a poor Noob out and let me know what these smokes are! Especially the unbanded one.


----------



## shaggy

wow...very nice sticks...and soooo many....where to start???


----------



## Rploaded

I got Kassaq's end of the trade today, nice shot from a noobie....... Here is the list and some ****.

Gurkha X2 SE Centurion Double X
Gurkha Legend
Gurkha Regent
RP SG... one of my goto's nice pick.
Indian Tabac Cameroon.
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte
Drew Estate Natural
Perdomo Immenso the label is worth the whole thing.
Erin Go Bragh
Oliveros Gold.










Rob,

Thank you very much, this was well done. Well packaged and sticks came in properly humidified........

I will get my return out Thursday.

Ryan


----------



## Rploaded

I received Monetreys end of the trade ....

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=58347

A well thought out return fire will leave here soon.


----------



## Rploaded

I received N3uka's end of the trade today, the Gorilla cards were very funny.... I love the little portable cigar stand. I will let you know my thoughts on the cigar you presented.

Here is the ****, well done selection of sticks......Some nice ISOMS as well. You are sliding down the slope quickly I see...

I will return my end later this week.


----------



## pnoon

SaltyMcGee said:


> Well, I got my hands on my :mn trade with pnoon, and I can say that I've been destroyed:
> 
> The only ones I've tried are the LVH's. Peter, help a poor Noob out and let me know what these smokes are! Especially the unbanded one.


Nestor Seconds Churchill Maduro
H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon Belicoso
Buena Cosecha Churchill
Havana Soul Churchill
El Rey Del Mundo Robusto Suprema Oscuro
Gurkha Legend Robusto
Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte Cordoba
Hoyo de Monterrey Seleccion Del Arte Iglesias
La Vieja Habana Early Years Cedar Chateau No. 1
La Vieja Habana Early Years Silencio
Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion Consul
Fire by Indian Tabac Petit Corona Maduro


----------



## rwtarget

Holy Crap Batman!!!!!!

Newbies, do not, I repeat *DO NOT* get involved in a trade with Malik23. He does not understand limitations. I received his end of our trade today and am humbled by his generosity. My camera is not working right now and I don't think it would have a lense wide enough to show all these sticks. Padrons, Camacho, Opus, Anejo, Diamond Crown and a Don Pepin Sampler pack from Cigar King that I have been resisting buying. Santa Claus lives in New England. Pete you have gone above and beyond I am honored I was your first newbie trade recipient.


----------



## mastershogun

rwtarget said:


> Holy Crap Batman!!!!!!
> 
> Newbies, do not, I repeat *DO NOT* get involved in a trade with Malik23. He does not understand limitations. I received his end of our trade today and am humbled by his generosity. My camera is not working right now and I don't think it would have a lense wide enough to show all these sticks. Padrons, Camacho, Opus, Anejo, Diamond Crown and a Don Pepin Sampler pack from Cigar King that I have been resisting buying. Santa Claus lives in New England. Pete you have gone above and beyond I am honored I was your first newbie trade recipient.


SOund awesome... get that camera working :ss


----------



## Eternal Rider

cre8v1 your package is in the mail
DC#04185142247029027176

Enjoy
Harland


----------



## Eternal Rider

Sancho your package is in the mail
DC#04185142247029027206

Enjoy 
Harland


----------



## Quint

StudentSmokers end of a Wild Monkey Special yum yum yum :dr 


'06 Rass
'05 HDM Coronation
'98 Monte #3
'03 HDM Des Dieux
'01 HDM Churchill


----------



## 4WheelVFR

I got Mrs. Rockstar's end of our trade today, and dayum did she hit me with a wallop. Hell, her husband joined in on the beating too. Not fair guys!! I'll have some pics up later.
You just give me a day or two to get back on my feet and I'll show you how it's done. I'll have a nice little package ready to go out on Friday.
Thank you very much though, that was a nice hit.


----------



## hornitosmonster

0306 3030 0000 3499 3494


----------



## dayplanner

4WheelVFR said:


> I got Mrs. Rockstar's end of our trade today, and dayum did she hit me with a wallop. Hell, her husband joined in on the beating too. Not fair guys!! I'll have some pics up later.
> You just give me a day or two to get back on my feet and I'll show you how it's done. I'll have a nice little package ready to go out on Friday.
> Thank you very much though, that was a nice hit.


Enjoy..........and my husband......well, he loves to join in on the beatins:r


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Mrs. Rock Star said:


> Enjoy..........and my husband......well, he loves to join in on the beatins:r


You're gonna make me dig deep in the humi for this one. That was not a noobish hit.


----------



## Seanohue

Got back from Florida today to find Lee's package waiting for me. Here's the goods :dr

http://imageshack.us

Plenty of awesome smokes, most of which I've never had :ss Thanks Lee!


----------



## cre8v1

Eternal Rider said:


> cre8v1 your package is in the mail
> DC#04185142247029027176
> 
> Enjoy
> Harland


Thanks, Harland! I appreciate it. **** for everyone when it gets here!


----------



## lenguamor

pnoon said:


> Nestor Seconds Churchill Maduro
> H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon Belicoso
> Buena Cosecha Churchill
> Havana Soul Churchill
> El Rey Del Mundo Robusto Suprema Oscuro
> Gurkha Legend Robusto
> Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte Cordoba
> Hoyo de Monterrey Seleccion Del Arte Iglesias
> La Vieja Habana Early Years Cedar Chateau No. 1
> La Vieja Habana Early Years Silencio
> Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion Consul
> Fire by Indian Tabac Petit Corona Maduro


Great band art on the Havana Soul...kind of reminds me of La Perla.


----------



## dayplanner

4WheelVFR said:


> You're gonna make me dig deep in the humi for this one. That was not a noobish hit.


not really a noob, only on cs, I've been around and smoked some good stuff for a long time.........hope you enjoy.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Mrs. Rock Star said:


> not really a noob, only on cs, I've been around and smoked some good stuff for a long time.........hope you enjoy.


I will definitely enjoy those. I love Montes, and the others look great.


----------



## Bigwaved

Quint said:


> Its on its way UPS# 1Z01X8140342352983
> 
> Be scared be very scared :cb


Of the dark? The Bogey Man? Clowns? All my skeletons are coming to light...:r


----------



## DonWeb

4WheelVFR said:


> I got Mrs. Rockstar's end of our trade today, and dayum did she hit me with a wallop. Hell, her husband joined in on the beating too.


hehehe. Freddie and Dawnie, kickin' butt and takin' names.


----------



## jovenhut

I got JJG's end of the NST and he sent me some real nice smokes. I will definately enjoy the Padron, the awesome Ashton VSG, RYJ and the fine Bolivar Short 
I am excited to try My first Tatuaje! Man that suckers Big!
Gotta love the female art on the box!










Thanks for the great trade. I will get your return fire out wednesday morning


----------



## erab

Well, color me humbled..

With one trade left until I graduated to FTG, I thought I would show a gorilla how muched I've learned... y'know, hit 'em blindsided when he wasn't expecting it. Well, dunng was the wrong gorilla. :hn

I have to file an insurance claim because the neighbor's property was damaged in the explosion.. there were also quite a few serious injuries. Fortunately for me, Greg was kind enough to leave me directions to the nearest emergency room right there in the box! What a thoughtful gorilla.. 

Seriously, was this necessary??
http://img441.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00183df3.jpg

I'm just trying to have some fun and prove my non-newbie status, and he blows me straight out of the water. I thought I knew what it took to be a FTG. I found out today that I did not.... but I do now! :cb

Greg... many, many thanks! This was completely unnecessary, and is much appreciated.

DonWeb -- I hereby submit my request for graduation to FTG.. I would appreciate you bestowing upon me a noob to take my aggressions out on. :gn


----------



## sgresso

Don put me back up there for the FTG I think I can handle a a noob!


----------



## nem

Got back to my apartment, openned up my mail box, and noticed a "we missed you" delivery notice from my postman. Having seen the postal van on the street while walking home, I ran down the street, found my postman, and got volfan's end of the NST.

I told Scottie that I liked strong, spicy cigars, and have been experimenting with Pepins lately. So he decides to severely injure me with this . . .










From left to right:

Sancti Spiritus Churchill - Not the strongest Pepin around, but a tasty stick with lots of complexity.
El Rey de los Habanos Churchill - new to me
Vegas Cubanas Delicias - Another great Pepin.
Cusano 18 Paired Maduro Toro - new to me
Torano Signature Toro - new to me
Pepin White Label Generoso - I look forward to trying this!
Pepin Blue Label Invictos - These are tasty!
Padilla Miama Robusto - new to me
Tatuaje Noella - Delicious!
'04 MC No. 4 - Haha. I just got a box of '05s, now I'll know what they'll taste like in a year.
'05 Party Short - I love these little monsters!
'06 Boli RC - I've been wanting to try one of these!
Fuente Hemingway Signature Maduro - new to me
Fuente Anejo No. 48 - I had one of these over winter break. A fantastic smoke!

And on top is what appears to be a Tatuaje Gran Cojonu. With a ring gauge of 60, it's quite a monster full of vitamin N. I've heard about these, and well . . . I'll be needing quite a few drinks before finding the courage to light this one up! :al

So, ladies and gentlemen, as you can see, Scottie likes to play rough. He thinks of himself as some sort of tough guy. OK, Mr. V, sleep tight cause you're going to get hit when you least expect it! :gn


----------



## Malik23

rwtarget said:


> Holy Crap Batman!!!!!!
> 
> Newbies, do not, I repeat *DO NOT* get involved in a trade with Malik23. He does not understand limitations. I received his end of our trade today and am humbled by his generosity. My camera is not working right now and I don't think it would have a lense wide enough to show all these sticks. Padrons, Camacho, Opus, Anejo, Diamond Crown and a Don Pepin Sampler pack from Cigar King that I have been resisting buying. Santa Claus lives in New England. Pete you have gone above and beyond I am honored I was your first newbie trade recipient.


Hey, you said you liked full bodied creamy smokes. Those are my favorites too :dr Enjoy that and post some pics when you get the camera working. I don't think I even remember what I sent.


----------



## Puffy69

4WheelVFR said:


> I got Mrs. Rockstar's end of our trade today, and dayum did she hit me with a wallop. Hell, her husband joined in on the beating too.  Not fair guys!! I'll have some pics up later.
> You just give me a day or two to get back on my feet and I'll show you how it's done. I'll have a nice little package ready to go out on Friday.
> Thank you very much though, that was a nice hit.


Hope you enjoys those bro..Was really only a couple extra sticks to sweetin the deal..*Please,No* need to go crazy or return fire. Just a friendly gesture from one bro to another.



Mrs. Rock Star said:


> not really a noob, only on cs, I've been around and smoked some good stuff for a long time.........hope you enjoy.


your still a noob...:r Honey, I know you dont like being refered to that but your still a noob until you can buy me something and really baffle me without any help. If you want to learn more about Cigars and not be a newbie anymore then I suggest you at least read the book. But I have to admit that you have smoked some incredible cigars that I dont even have and that noobs dont usually get to smoke. I'll give you that. but your still a noob..:r


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Rock Star said:


> Hope you enjoys those bro..Was really only a couple extra sticks to sweetin the deal


I'll definitely enjoy those smokes. Thanks a bunch man.


----------



## dunng

erab said:


> Well, color me humbled..
> 
> With one trade left until I graduated to FTG, I thought I would show a gorilla how muched I've learned... y'know, hit 'em blindsided when he wasn't expecting it. Well, dunng was the wrong gorilla.
> 
> I have to file an insurance claim because the neighbor's property was damaged in the explosion.. there were also quite a few serious injuries. Fortunately for me, Greg was kind enough to leave me directions to the nearest emergency room right there in the box! What a thoughtful gorilla..
> 
> Seriously, was this necessary??
> http://img441.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00183df3.jpg
> 
> I'm just trying to have some fun and prove my non-newbie status, and he blows me straight out of the water. I thought I knew what it took to be a FTG. I found out today that I did not.... but I do now! :cb
> 
> Greg... many, many thanks! This was completely unnecessary, and is much appreciated.
> 
> DonWeb -- I hereby submit my request for graduation to FTG.. I would appreciate you bestowing upon me a noob to take my aggressions out on. :gn


Necessary, probably not... but sooo much fun! I'm glad they got there safe and sound! You are very welcome, enjoy!

Tony, this trade is done! Please consider ERAB for a promotion to FTG status, as he has proved himself with his fine selections. Thanks!

:ss


----------



## stevieray

Just an observation.........Lately the NST has transformed from newbie's trying to build up reputation to newbie's emptying their humis and trying to out do each other......Am I the only one that notices this?.......


----------



## stig

Oh great Don of the Web please put me in line for a trade, I feel like smackin' a noob back to the stone age.


----------



## C.A.O Brazilia

jovenhut said:


> I got JJG's end of the NST and he sent me some real nice smokes. I will definately enjoy the Padron, the awesome Ashton VSG, RYJ and the fine Bolivar Short
> I am excited to try My first Tatuaje! Man that suckers Big!
> Gotta love the female art on the box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the great trade. I will get your return fire out wednesday morning


Nice one there. That VSG looks very tempting.


----------



## 68TriShield

stevieray said:


> Just an observation.........Lately the NST has transformed from newbie's trying to build up reputation to newbie's emptying their humis and trying to out do each other......Am I the only one that notices this?.......


Stevieray,no noob needs to or is expected to do major bombing runs.This thread is for new cigar smokers to try things they normally would not have right off the bat.Send the FTG what you like so far,and we try to broaden your experence.

BTW,DonWeb must be busy as of late,i'm on the FTG list again.So whoever is next in line,if there is not a FTG ready feel free to post and PM me.If its ok with Tony...


----------



## mastershogun

68TriShield said:


> Stevieray,no noob needs to or is expected to do major bombing runs.This thread is for new cigar smokers to try things they normally would not have right off the bat.Send the FTG what you like so far,and we try to broaden your experence.
> 
> BTW,DonWeb must be busy as of late,i'm on the FTG list again.So whoever is next in line,if there is not a FTG ready feel free to post and PM me.If its ok with Tony...


PM sent


----------



## Malik23

DonWeb, my trade with Rwtarget is concluded. I'm ready to :bx another newb.


----------



## avo_addict

Got Trogdor's end of the trade last night. He wasn't kidding when he said the retribution will be harsh. I am overwhelmed by your generousity.



















Most of the smokes are new to me. I have only tried the Fuentes, Perdomo Reserve Cameroon (nice smoke), Patel SG (also a good smoke), and 5 Vegas Serie A before. Now, I just have to find a storage for these babies...my coolerdor is full.

Thanks Marc.


----------



## par

I got tripp's end of the NST today. A very impressive sample of some of the finest sticks including a ISOM, one of my favorites a RyJ tubos and a cedros deluxe.

Tripp, i need your return address so i can overwhelm you with a massive bomb. I intend to go all out so prepare yourself. Read your PM's.... 

-Par


----------



## Sancho

Recieved Harland's end of our trade today, he hit me real hard! I figured I was giving him a good whack but hs return fire decimated me. He sent me 21 great looknig sticks

Boli Corona
SP Non-Plus
5 different Gurhkas
2 Perdomo Series P Perfecto's (Nat and Mad)
1 OpusX Perfexion #4
2 Hemmingway's a SS and a Reserva?
1 CAO Cam. Torp
A Massive Indios, must be easily 60+ RG
Helix Maduro
EM Expresso Torp
1 DonTomas Special Edition Robusto
1 Baccarat Robusto
1 Tabamex and 1 Fire (these from the smae company?)
1 RP Edge

Thanks for the great trade Eternal Rider! Watch out for this guy, he doesn't mess around...


----------



## DonWeb

68TriShield said:


> BTW,DonWeb must be busy as of late,i'm on the FTG list again.So whoever is next in line,if there is not a FTG ready feel free to post and PM me.





mastershogun said:


> PM sent


i'll show this in the update......which is pending.


----------



## DonWeb

Mrs. Rock Star said:


> not really a noob...





Rock Star said:


> you're still a noob... I know you don't like being referred to that


ok, nobody call her a noob. even though she is.


----------



## trogdor

avo_addict said:


> Got Trogdor's end of the trade last night. He wasn't kidding when he said the retribution will be harsh. I am overwhelmed by your generousity.
> 
> Most of the smokes are new to me. I have only tried the Fuentes, Perdomo Reserve Cameroon (nice smoke), Patel SG (also a good smoke), and 5 Vegas Serie A before. Now, I just have to find a storage for these babies...my coolerdor is full.
> 
> Thanks Marc.


You're welcome, Jim! I hope you find a few new favorites.
Looks like it's time for another coolerdor!


----------



## Seanohue

O btw Don, I'm ready to become an FTG :ss


----------



## Puffy69

DonWeb said:


> ok, nobody call her a noob. even though she is.


NooB:tg the girls should have their own forum called noobs with boobs...:r j/k


----------



## pistol

Rock Star said:


> NooB:tg the girls should have their own forum called noobs with boobs...:r j/k


do manboobs count?


----------



## cre8v1

I received Eternal Rider's end of the trade this afternoon. Wow! What a great selection of sticks. You really outdid yourself, Harland. I appreciate it very much! :ss


----------



## cre8v1

Here's 1 more pic!


----------



## kheffelf

Nice hit Harland, you sure do send a lot of sticks.:w


----------



## DonWeb

stevieray said:


> Just an observation.........Lately the NST has transformed from newbie's trying to build up reputation to newbie's emptying their humis and trying to out do each other......Am I the only one that notices this?.......


interesting, and spot on, observation.

there is a transition that occurs as young apes mature. i think the term irrational exuberance applies. unfortunately, the impact is more stifling than newbs think.

established traders are less likely to be impressed with quantity, and see little benefit in participating for said quantity.

however, the exuberance tends to run in waves. perhaps due to the dawning of understandings.


----------



## livwire68

DonWeb said:


> interesting, and spot on, observation.
> 
> there is a transition that occurs as young apes mature. i think the term irrational exuberance applies. unfortunately, the impact is more stifling than newbs think.
> 
> established traders are less likely to be impressed with quantity, and see little benefit in participating for said quantity.
> 
> however, the exuberance tends to run in waves. perhaps due to the dawning of understandings.


It can almost scare a guy to become a FTG, might break the bank or humi just to keep up with the Jones's. Just my :2


----------



## DonWeb

*NEWBIE SAMPLER TRADE IV * 

*In Progress:*
Eternal Rider - livwire68 12/31
bruisedawg - badaboom 01/01
par - Tripp 01/03
King James - Publicspeakingnerd 01/03
dunng - erab 01/04
StudentSmoker - LesIsMore 01/04
StudentSmoker - Quint 01/04
yacno - HVACMan 01/04
4WheelVFR -ms. rockstar 01/08
Rploaded - N3uka 01/10
Rploaded - monetrey 01/12
jovenhut - JJG 01/12
ca21455 - TheDirector 01/12
Rploaded - kassaq 01/15
Rploaded - hyper_dermic 01/15
donweb - beagle boy 01/15
ResIpsa - Leominsterjim 01/15
ResIpsa - Erratum 01/15
bigwaved - Quint 01/17
DriftyGypsy - hornitosmonster 01/17
68TriShield - mastershogun 01/17

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

muziq
stevieray
kheffelf
erab
sgresso
stig
malik23

*Newbies For Trades:*
KYStickman (1st trade)
MeNimbus (1st trade)
exthawk (1st trade)
Boston Dude05 (1st trade)
Vince321 (2nd trade)
KyLongbeard (2nd trade)
Yacno (2nd trade)

==== :mn above this line (you're active ... *pm somebody*)===========

A2VR6 (2nd trade)
Silhanek (2nd trade)
Daveteal (2nd trade)
bazookajoe (2nd trade)
tnip23 (2nd trade)
Jhawk (2nd trade)
Bilder (2nd trade)
Smokin' machinist (3rd trade)
y3n0 (2nd trade) 
Greerzilla (2nd trade) 
bigkerm (2nd trade)
lenguamor (2nd trade)
Jac2598 (3nd trade)
Ninjanick (2nd trade)
SmokesInAZ (2nd trade)
Ashcan Bill (2nd trade)
Drneves (2nd trade)
Bigman (3rd trade)
Fireman43 (2nd trade) 
NestorZ (2nd trade) 
Jcarlton (2nd trade) 
rockyjr (3rd trade)
Alladin Sane (2nd trade)

blawmt (1st trade)
bhudson57 (1st trade)
shaggy (1st trade)
jesto68 (1st trade)
DragonMan (1st trade)
KidRock387 (1st trade)
stogeyman (1st trade)
ikwanjin (1st trade)
mrbl8k (1st trade)
borndead1 (1st trade)
Even Steven (1st trade)
C.A.O Brazilia (1st trade)
Dan (1st trade)
peakfinder (1st trade)
Smokey Bob (1st trade)
Bleedingshrimp (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


----------



## KyLongbeard

PM sent to kheffelf.


----------



## bazookajoe

stevieray said:


> Just an observation.........Lately the NST has transformed from newbie's trying to build up reputation to newbie's emptying their humis and trying to out do each other......Am I the only one that notices this?.......


I noticed too Steve, but those of us without the juice to impress anyone can stick to the plan, sending smokes we like in exchange for an education from a FTG. I'm sure the FTG's look forward to hittin' us with sticks they figure we ought to try, and aren't expecting to be impressed by us.

For the noobs that can send out some bigs guns, more power to 'em - I just think that shouldn't have any impact on what we do. Just my :2.


----------



## JCK

bazookajoe said:


> I noticed too Steve, but those of us without the juice to impress anyone can stick to the plan, sending smokes we like in exchange for an education from a FTG. I'm sure the FTG's look forward to hittin' us with sticks they figure we ought to try, and aren't expecting to be impressed by us.
> 
> For the noobs that can send out some bigs guns, more power to 'em - I just think that shouldn't have any impact on what we do. Just my :2.


well said !


----------



## pnoon

stevieray said:


> Just an observation.........Lately the NST has transformed from newbie's trying to build up reputation to newbie's emptying their humis and trying to out do each other......Am I the only one that notices this?.......


:tpd: 


68TriShield said:


> Stevieray,no noob needs to or is expected to do major bombing runs.This thread is for new cigar smokers to try things they normally would not have right off the bat.Send the FTG what you like so far,and we try to broaden your experence.


:tpd: 


bazookajoe said:


> I noticed too Steve, but those of us without the juice to impress anyone can stick to the plan, sending smokes we like in exchange for an education from a FTG. I'm sure the FTG's look forward to hittin' us with sticks they figure we ought to try, and aren't expecting to be impressed by us.
> 
> For the noobs that can send out some bigs guns, more power to 'em - I just think that shouldn't have any impact on what we do. Just my :2.


:tpd:

The original intent of the NST was for new members to send a FOG/FTG 3 or 4 sticks. The FOG/FTG would return fire with a greater quantity. The purpose was for the newbie to learn the art of boxing/mailing cigars, earn some trading reputation and get to sample a wider variety of sticks. It has turned into more of a show of smackdown. I prefer the old way but that doesn't matter. It is what it is. Suffice it to say that the newbies should not feel pressured or obligated to impress. This is supposed to be a chance for the FOG/FTG to pay forward the generosity he/she has already been shown.

Just my two cents (O.K. maybe it was $0.25 worth)


----------



## lenguamor

bazookajoe said:


> I noticed too Steve, but those of us without the juice to impress anyone can stick to the plan, sending smokes we like in exchange for an education from a FTG. I'm sure the FTG's look forward to hittin' us with sticks they figure we ought to try, and aren't expecting to be impressed by us.
> 
> For the noobs that can send out some bigs guns, more power to 'em - I just think that shouldn't have any impact on what we do. Just my :2.


Bravo, my friend.


----------



## bazookajoe

Speaking of big guns, there's lenguamor. This man is not a noob, but is only disguised as one. He's got some artillery, is not afraid to use it, and I've enjoyed watching him wreak widespread destruction across the lowlands (having been a victim as well). :ss 

Joe, that is one scary clown (that was the last Stephen King show my wife would ever watch)


----------



## StudentSmoker

DonWeb...Quint and I are finito and LesIsMor's package is in flight.


----------



## lenguamor

bazookajoe said:


> Speaking of big guns, there's lenguamor. This man is not a noob, but is only disguised as one. He's got some artillery, is not afraid to use it, and I've enjoyed watching him wreak widespread destruction across the lowlands (having been a victim as well). :ss
> 
> Joe, that is one scary clown (that was the last Stephen King show my wife would ever watch)


:r Pennywise...scary clown.


----------



## 68TriShield

pnoon said:


> :tpd:
> 
> :tpd:
> 
> :tpd:
> 
> The original intent of the NST was for new members to send a FOG/FTG 3 or 4 sticks. The FOG/FTG would return fire with a greater quantity. The purpose was for the newbie to learn the art of boxing/mailing cigars, earn some trading reputation and get to sample a wider variety of sticks. It has turned into more of a show of smackdown. I prefer the old way but that doesn't matter. It is what it is. Suffice it to say that the newbies should not feel pressured or obligated to impress. This is supposed to be a chance for the FOG/FTG to pay forward the generosity he/she has already been shown.
> 
> Just my two cents (O.K. maybe it was $0.25 worth)


Thanks for the quarter Peter...


----------



## kheffelf

KyLongbeard said:


> PM sent to kheffelf.


PM Sent back, donweb me and kylongbeard are in a trade.


----------



## stevieray

bazookajoe said:


> Speaking of big guns, there's lenguamor. This man is not a noob, but is only disguised as one. He's got some artillery, is not afraid to use it, and I've enjoyed watching him wreak widespread destruction across the lowlands (having been a victim as well). :ss
> 
> Joe, that is one scary clown (that was the last Stephen King show my wife would ever watch)


I've noticed the destruction this newbie has laid out lately.....looks like he has been studying under another gorilla who will remain nameless....but his name starts with K ends with R and has AS in the middle. :r


----------



## stig

pnoon said:


> :tpd:
> 
> :tpd:
> 
> :tpd:
> 
> The original intent of the NST was for new members to send a FOG/FTG 3 or 4 sticks. The FOG/FTG would return fire with a greater quantity. The purpose was for the newbie to learn the art of boxing/mailing cigars, earn some trading reputation and get to sample a wider variety of sticks. It has turned into more of a show of smackdown. I prefer the old way but that doesn't matter. It is what it is. Suffice it to say that the newbies should not feel pressured or obligated to impress. This is supposed to be a chance for the FOG/FTG to pay forward the generosity he/she has already been shown.
> 
> Just my two cents (O.K. maybe it was $0.25 worth)


:tpd:


----------



## Eternal Rider

Donweb,
Livwire68 and I have completed our trade on 1/10/07.

Thanks
Harland


----------



## yacno

I received HVACMAN’s end of our trade today. These look great. I am ashamed to say that I haven’t had a Party Short before, so I am really looking forward to that one.



I’ll be mailing a response out tomorrow. I hope that Bob will be pleased with it.


----------



## gvarsity

Could I be readded to the list. I finished my first trade with Pnoon (outstanding) and ready to dive back into the pool. Thanks


----------



## Rploaded

I have recevied my end of the trade from

Hyper_Dermic

Mmmmm Some tasty smokes here.....


----------



## stig

Rploaded said:


> I have recevied my end of the trade from
> 
> Hyper_Dermic
> 
> Mmmmm Some tasty smokes here.....


I heard that someone is out for you and tying to knock you off so I'd like to offer my services. If you send me the two smokes on the left I will make sure that they are okay to smoke. I have become very good at inspecting and testing cigars from that particular geographic region. Just wanted to let you know that as a fellow gorilla I got your back.


----------



## stig

DonWeb said:


> *NEWBIE SAMPLER TRADE IV *
> 
> *In Progress:*
> Eternal Rider - livwire68 12/31
> bruisedawg - badaboom 01/01
> par - Tripp 01/03
> King James - Publicspeakingnerd 01/03
> dunng - erab 01/04
> StudentSmoker - LesIsMore 01/04
> StudentSmoker - Quint 01/04
> yacno - HVACMan 01/04
> 4WheelVFR -ms. rockstar 01/08
> Rploaded - N3uka 01/10
> Rploaded - monetrey 01/12
> jovenhut - JJG 01/12
> ca21455 - TheDirector 01/12
> Rploaded - kassaq 01/15
> Rploaded - hyper_dermic 01/15
> donweb - beagle boy 01/15
> ResIpsa - Leominsterjim 01/15
> ResIpsa - Erratum 01/15
> bigwaved - Quint 01/17
> DriftyGypsy - hornitosmonster 01/17
> 68TriShield - mastershogun 01/17
> 
> *Friendly Trading Gorillas:*
> 
> muziq
> stevieray
> kheffelf
> erab
> sgresso
> stig
> malik23
> 
> *Newbies For Trades:*
> KYStickman (1st trade)
> MeNimbus (1st trade)
> exthawk (1st trade)
> Boston Dude05 (1st trade)
> Vince321 (2nd trade)
> KyLongbeard (2nd trade)
> Yacno (2nd trade)
> 
> ==== :mn above this line (you're active ... *pm somebody*)===========
> 
> A2VR6 (2nd trade)
> Silhanek (2nd trade)
> Daveteal (2nd trade)
> bazookajoe (2nd trade)
> tnip23 (2nd trade)
> Jhawk (2nd trade)
> Bilder (2nd trade)
> Smokin' machinist (3rd trade)
> y3n0 (2nd trade)
> Greerzilla (2nd trade)
> bigkerm (2nd trade)
> lenguamor (2nd trade)
> Jac2598 (3nd trade)
> Ninjanick (2nd trade)
> SmokesInAZ (2nd trade)
> Ashcan Bill (2nd trade)
> Drneves (2nd trade)
> Bigman (3rd trade)
> Fireman43 (2nd trade)
> NestorZ (2nd trade)
> Jcarlton (2nd trade)
> rockyjr (3rd trade)
> Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
> 
> blawmt (1st trade)
> bhudson57 (1st trade)
> shaggy (1st trade)
> jesto68 (1st trade)
> DragonMan (1st trade)
> KidRock387 (1st trade)
> stogeyman (1st trade)
> ikwanjin (1st trade)
> mrbl8k (1st trade)
> borndead1 (1st trade)
> Even Steven (1st trade)
> C.A.O Brazilia (1st trade)
> Dan (1st trade)
> peakfinder (1st trade)
> Smokey Bob (1st trade)
> Bleedingshrimp (1st trade)
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...
> 
> Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


:bx :bx :bx :bx


----------



## mastershogun

package sent to 68TriShield but I forgot to get a tracking number :hn 
hope you like them :ss


----------



## vince321-cl

PM Sent to Sgresso. Future tussle now in the works.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

*Got my part of the trade from hornitosmonster in the mail today... *

*nice noob hit... he can't count but most gorillas can't... I will get my part out to you on Monday, don't want them hanging out in the Post office somewhere on Sunday...
*


----------



## hornitosmonster

> nice noob hit... he can't count but most gorillas can't... I will get my part out to you on Monday, don't want them hanging out in the Post office somewhere on Sunday...


Good Deal. Like most noobs, I learned to count from here...:r


----------



## jovenhut

JJG your package is on the way.
DC #0413 1797 9250 3302 2561


----------



## King James

Tony I know I'm not on the last right now for being an FTG...but MeNimbus sent me a PM and I figure eh, I can do another one. So him and I are are ganna tangle


----------



## yacno

HVACMAN, your package went out today.

0303 1910 0000 5822 3351


----------



## MeNimbus

King James and I are in trade :bx :gn


----------



## berk-m

I'm pretty sure my 30 days are up, can I get back on the list for my 3rd and final trade as a NG? Thanks


----------



## exthawk

pm sent to Malik23.

(The Wife)


----------



## Malik23

exthawk said:


> pm sent to Malik23.
> 
> (The Wife)


PM received. Exthawk and I are in a trade.


----------



## DonWeb

King James said:


> Tony I know I'm not on the last right now for being an FTG...but MeNimbus sent me a PM and I figure eh, I can do another one. So him and I are are ganna tangle


be careful, your highness ... you set a dangerous (and anarchic) precedent.


----------



## mrbl8k

I am looking forward to this! I want to smack some folks with sticks


----------



## pnoon

mrbl8k said:


> I am looking forward to this! I want to smack some folks with sticks


Then you are missing the point of the NST


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> Then you are missing the point of the NST


This is a cut and paste from the _Tips For New Members _thread:

*• Use the Newbie Sampler Thread for what it is designed for ("For newbies to meet some of the established members and establish some trade feedback."). It is a way for you to get your feet wet in the process of trading, to establish a trust with other members and to receive packages that are examples of the proper way you should package cigars for a safe journey.
*
Like Peter said, do what you want with it, but the original intent is clear.


----------



## vince321-cl

Sgresso, your package has been sent.

UPS Tracking Number:
1ZRF17500341935283


----------



## KyStickman

PM sent to Muziq.

Norm


----------



## muziq

KyStickman said:


> PM sent to Muziq.
> 
> Norm


Oh, IT'S ON! :bx :bx :bx

DonWeb, KyStickman and I are trading.


----------



## mrbl8k

pnoon said:


> Then you are missing the point of the NST


I have read and understand the whole idea behind it, Just excited... Looking forward to sending and sharing..  Sorry if I came across wrong there.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Hornitosmonster my part of the trade goes out tomorrow hope there are one or two sticks you might enjoy... 0103 8555 7498 4907 1206


----------



## StudentSmoker

LesIsMor and I are also done now.


----------



## stig

Still waiting for a newb.


----------



## KyLongbeard

kheffelf, hope to send out tomorrow. My son is home sick today so I'm not able to get out.


----------



## MeNimbus

King James incoming :c :gn DC: 0306 0320 0005 6374 6249


----------



## 68TriShield

Mastershogun's package came today and i thought it looked like a prize package! I will pack up your end tonight and i'm glad i waited.I got nothin on you Hoon but i'll see what i can find around here,Thanks...


i almost forgot he sent a puppy gar too...


----------



## kheffelf

KyLongbeard said:


> kheffelf, hope to send out tomorrow. My son is home sick today so I'm not able to get out.


Dont worry about it, when it gets here it gets here.


----------



## Rploaded

N3uka
kassaq
hyper_dermic

Sorry for the delay I had a guest over the weekend and was out of town. But you guys are packed up now and out of here tomorrow!!!

Monetrey your trade is being put together and will be out this week. Do you have a loading dock at your facility or do you need a lift truck?


----------



## ca21455

Received a nice package from north of the border today. Greg (TheDirector) sent a fine selection of smokes. He also included a nice letter with some notes on each of the cigars.

Guess I will have to dig deep into my stash of vintage White Owls to ensure a good return smack down!  



The line up:

VSG Wizard - one of my favorites
And the following "South of the border" delights::dr 

RyJ No. 2 Tubo
RyJ "small"
RyJ Coronita Cedro
Fonseca Delicias
Monte 4
Boli BF '06

Thanks Greg! I will do my best to be a good FTG and smack you around a little! :sl


----------



## ResIpsa

monsoon said:


> Package shipped to Vic for wild monkey trade
> 
> DC# 9101148008600203136975





leominsterjim said:


> My end is on the way to Vic,
> 
> The beads have shipped...
> "A shipment has been sent via USPS Priority. The tracking number
> is 9101148008600203159219."
> 
> I'm ready for round 2:bx


Doug and Jim, time to duck and cover....

0306 2400 0001 8665 3428

0306 2400 0001 8665 3411

Hope I picked some stuff you guys can enjoy!!


----------



## King James

Rploaded said:


> N3uka
> Do you have a loading dock at your facility or do you need a lift truck?


lol this will be good  o


----------



## DonWeb

received a very nice assortment of smokes from beagleboy. very nice choices, well packaged, and showing proper math skills.

WELL DONE, beagleboy.

return fire --- out Wednesday.





(update pending)


----------



## ikwanjin

68TriShield said:


> i almost forgot he sent a puppy gar too...



That is the kutest thing I've seen in a LONGGG tym..

Nice, POTL..
:cb


----------



## mastershogun

68TriShield said:


> Mastershogun's package came today and i thought it looked like a prize package! I will pack up your end tonight and i'm glad i waited.I got nothin on you Hoon but i'll see what i can find around here,Thanks...
> 
> 
> i almost forgot he sent a puppy gar too...


I'm glad you like them. I like that second picture:r


----------



## DonWeb

*NEWBIE SAMPLER TRADE IV * 

*In Progress:*
bruisedawg - badaboom 01/01
par - Tripp 01/03
King James - Publicspeakingnerd 01/03
dunng - erab 01/04
yacno - HVACMan 01/04
4WheelVFR -ms. rockstar 01/08
Rploaded - N3uka 01/10
Rploaded - monetrey 01/12
jovenhut - JJG 01/12
ca21455 - TheDirector 01/12
Rploaded - kassaq 01/15
Rploaded - hyper_dermic 01/15
donweb - beagle boy 01/15
ResIpsa - Leominsterjim 01/15
ResIpsa - Erratum 01/15
bigwaved - Quint 01/17
DriftyGypsy - hornitosmonster 01/17
68TriShield - mastershogun 01/17
kheffelf - KyLongBeard 01/18
sgresso - vince321 01/18
King James - MeNimbus 01/19
malik23 - exthawk 01/20
muziq - KYStickman 01/20

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

stevieray
erab
stig

*Newbies For Trades:*

Boston Dude05 (1st trade)
Yacno (2nd trade) 
blawmt (1st trade)
bhudson57 (1st trade)

==== :mn above this line (you're active ... *pm somebody*)===========

A2VR6 (2nd trade)
Silhanek (2nd trade)
Daveteal (2nd trade)
bazookajoe (2nd trade)
tnip23 (2nd trade)
Jhawk (2nd trade)
Bilder (2nd trade)
Smokin' machinist (3rd trade)
y3n0 (2nd trade) 
Greerzilla (2nd trade) 
bigkerm (2nd trade)
lenguamor (2nd trade)
Jac2598 (3nd trade)
Ninjanick (2nd trade)
SmokesInAZ (2nd trade)
Ashcan Bill (2nd trade)
Drneves (2nd trade)
Bigman (3rd trade)
Fireman43 (2nd trade) 
NestorZ (2nd trade) 
Jcarlton (2nd trade) 
rockyjr (3rd trade)
Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
berk-m (3rd trade)

shaggy (1st trade)
jesto68 (1st trade)
DragonMan (1st trade)
KidRock387 (1st trade)
stogeyman (1st trade)
ikwanjin (1st trade)
mrbl8k (1st trade)
borndead1 (1st trade)
Even Steven (1st trade)
C.A.O Brazilia (1st trade)
Dan (1st trade)
peakfinder (1st trade)
Smokey Bob (1st trade)
Bleedingshrimp (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


----------



## stig

DonWeb said:


> *NEWBIE SAMPLER TRADE IV *
> 
> *In Progress:*
> bruisedawg - badaboom 01/01
> par - Tripp 01/03
> King James - Publicspeakingnerd 01/03
> dunng - erab 01/04
> yacno - HVACMan 01/04
> 4WheelVFR -ms. rockstar 01/08
> Rploaded - N3uka 01/10
> Rploaded - monetrey 01/12
> jovenhut - JJG 01/12
> ca21455 - TheDirector 01/12
> Rploaded - kassaq 01/15
> Rploaded - hyper_dermic 01/15
> donweb - beagle boy 01/15
> ResIpsa - Leominsterjim 01/15
> ResIpsa - Erratum 01/15
> bigwaved - Quint 01/17
> DriftyGypsy - hornitosmonster 01/17
> 68TriShield - mastershogun 01/17
> kheffelf - KyLongBeard 01/18
> sgresso - vince321 01/18
> King James - MeNimbus 01/19
> malik23 - exthawk 01/20
> muziq - KYStickman 01/20
> 
> *Friendly Trading Gorillas:*
> 
> stevieray
> erab
> stig :bx
> 
> *Newbies For Trades:*
> 
> Boston Dude05 (1st trade)
> Yacno (2nd trade)
> blawmt (1st trade)
> bhudson57 (1st trade)
> 
> ==== :mn above this line (you're active ... *pm somebody*)===========
> 
> A2VR6 (2nd trade)
> Silhanek (2nd trade)
> Daveteal (2nd trade)
> bazookajoe (2nd trade)
> tnip23 (2nd trade)
> Jhawk (2nd trade)
> Bilder (2nd trade)
> Smokin' machinist (3rd trade)
> y3n0 (2nd trade)
> Greerzilla (2nd trade)
> bigkerm (2nd trade)
> lenguamor (2nd trade)
> Jac2598 (3nd trade)
> Ninjanick (2nd trade)
> SmokesInAZ (2nd trade)
> Ashcan Bill (2nd trade)
> Drneves (2nd trade)
> Bigman (3rd trade)
> Fireman43 (2nd trade)
> NestorZ (2nd trade)
> Jcarlton (2nd trade)
> rockyjr (3rd trade)
> Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
> berk-m (3rd trade)
> 
> shaggy (1st trade)
> jesto68 (1st trade)
> DragonMan (1st trade)
> KidRock387 (1st trade)
> stogeyman (1st trade)
> ikwanjin (1st trade)
> mrbl8k (1st trade)
> borndead1 (1st trade)
> Even Steven (1st trade)
> C.A.O Brazilia (1st trade)
> Dan (1st trade)
> peakfinder (1st trade)
> Smokey Bob (1st trade)
> Bleedingshrimp (1st trade)
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...
> 
> Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


I'm ready. Who's up?


----------



## kassaq

Rploaded said:


> N3uka
> kassaq
> hyper_dermic
> 
> Sorry for the delay I had a guest over the weekend and was out of town. But you guys are packed up now and out of here tomorrow!!!


I got my flack jacket on and am ready for the return fire. :gn Take your best shot!


----------



## bhudson57

stig said:


> I'm ready. Who's up?


PM Sent!

Bill


----------



## Bigwaved

Quint said:


> Its on its way UPS# 1Z01X8140342352983
> 
> Be scared be very scared :cb


Tomorrow this lands. Tonight i have had way too much EOTH. For your sake, your that better had be worthy or you may have problems, bub. EOTH out.:bx


----------



## stig

bhudson57 said:


> PM Sent!
> 
> Bill


bhudson57 and I are about to face off.:bx


----------



## dunng

Hey DonWeb, ERAB and I are done. Thanks!


----------



## Quint

Bigwaved said:


> Tomorrow this lands. Tonight i have had way too much EOTH. For your sake, your that better had be worthy or you may have problems, bub. EOTH out.:bx


Ahhh.... you don't scare me

Sorry it took so long for UPS to get there. I don't know WTF happened they are usually much quicker than that. Oh and WTF is EOTH ?????


----------



## Bigwaved

Quint said:


> Ahhh.... you don't scare me
> 
> Sorry it took so long for UPS to get there. I don't know WTF happened they are usually much quicker than that. Oh and WTF is EOTH ?????


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethanol


----------



## pnoon

Bigwaved said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethanol


Close, but no cigar.  Wiki lists it as EtOH.
But knowing stig like I do, he probably had too much EtOH and got a bit lysdexic.


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> Close, but no cigar.  Wiki lists it as EtOH.
> But knowing stig like I do, he probably had too much EtOH and got a bit lysdexic.


I thought you were given a pass when trying to spell while under the influence?


----------



## Rploaded

Bigwaved said:


> I thought you were given a pass when trying to spell while under the influence?


:r @Dave!!!! WOOT WOOT WOOOT WOOT


----------



## Quint

DOES THAT MEAN I SHOULD TALK SOFTLY !!!!!!


----------



## Bigwaved

Quint said:


> DOES THAT MEAN I SHOULD TALK SOFTLY !!!!!!


Nope. As loud as you want. H2O prevents all HAs.


----------



## JJG

I received jovenhut's end of the trade and will post pics later tonight. :ss


----------



## cre8v1

Hey, DonWeb-
Can I get back on the list for my 2nd trade? Thanks in advance! :ss


----------



## 68TriShield

Heres the tracking # Hoon...
0306 3030 0003 4054 9149





Whos next?


----------



## mastershogun

68TriShield said:


> Heres the tracking # Hoon...
> 0306 3030 0003 4054 9149
> 
> Whos next?


thanks, can't wait


----------



## ca21455

Greg - return fire sent out today. Went airmail but no DC# available to Canada.

Enjoy!


----------



## ResIpsa

Beads....must have more beads....:dr 


:mn Wild Monkeys Special:mn

The first 2 Newbs to pm me I need more beads:

*1 lb of beads from Heartfelt Industries + 1 Lg. bag per Newb = 2 lbs of beads & 2 Lg. bags...*
​


----------



## snowy

ResIpsa said:


> Beads....must have more beads....:dr
> 
> 
> :mn Wild Monkeys Special:mn
> 
> The first 2 Newbs to pm me I need more beads:
> 
> *1 lb of beads from Heartfelt Industries + 1 Lg. bag per Newb = 2 lbs of beads & 2 Lg. bags...*
> ​


I tried to send pm but your pm box is full...


----------



## ResIpsa

snowy said:


> I tried to send pm but your pm box is full...


try again, brother


----------



## ikwanjin

PM sent..


----------



## bhudson57

Stig's package was dropped off tonight at the PO. DC# is:
0480 5305 9010 0104 8934

Bill


----------



## Bigwaved

The package from Quint arrived today. He put a nice little sampler together. A little eye candy:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/<a href=


----------



## Bigwaved

Bigwaved said:


> The package from Quint arrived today. He put a nice little sampler together. A little eye candy:
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/<a href=


Thanks, Brian.


----------



## JJG

here is jovenhut's return fire. I couldnt believe how many smokes he sent me, (16 total, practically an entire box!) The little Monte is already up in smoke 

thanks again!


----------



## Quint

Bigwaved said:


> Thanks, Brian.


Your welcome. I hope there's something there you'll enjoy


----------



## ResIpsa

ikwanjin said:


> PM sent..





snowy said:


> I tried to send pm but your pm box is full...


replies sent


----------



## Bruisedawg

Don, I don't know if you want to mark my trade with Badaboom completed. I sent the sticks out and got confirmation last week that they were delivered. I PM'd him twice to post that he received them but he has not responded. Do what you have to and gimme another noob to :bx .
Bob


----------



## stevieray

Still waiting for a noob to :bx


----------



## KyLongbeard

kheffelf , sent yours out yesterday.

0306 2400 0001 5635 4409

Enjoy!


----------



## erab

stevieray said:


> Still waiting for a noob to :bx


Seriously..

How's this list supposed to move if the noobs aren't PMing the FTGs?


----------



## ikwanjin

ResIpsa said:


> replies sent


Beads purchased.. 
E-mail receipt sent to PM.

THANK YOU ResIpsa~!!


----------



## ikwanjin

erab said:


> Seriously..





erab said:


> How's this list supposed to move if the noobs aren't PMing the FTGs?




In 3 days they drop, no?
I want them NOT to PM so I can get on the top of the list faster.

NO OFFENSE GUYS AHEAD OF ME..
but no one really loves waiting in line.


----------



## snowy

In 3 days they drop, no?
I want them NOT to PM so I can get on the top of the list faster.

NO OFFENSE GUYS AHEAD OF ME..
but no one really loves waiting in line.

 [/QUOTE]

It doesn't matter now. You are in a Wild Monkey trade so you can't get on the list for another month....


----------



## ikwanjin

snowy said:


> It doesn't matter now. You are in a Wild Monkey trade so you can't get on the list for another month....


 
NOooooooo.. 
ARE YOU SERIUS??
Aww, I'm sad.. 


Really wanted to get 2 trades in..
but after a month,
I will only be a noob for 4 days.


----------



## ikwanjin

Rules say:
I can participate once a month.. 
it will take longer than a week for the list to get to me.. 
and it will be February..

SO THOUGHT I MIGHT BE ABLE TO STAY ON THE LIST?


----------



## 68TriShield

I'm done with mastershogun, sooooooooooooooooooooooo...


----------



## Even Steven

erab said:


> Seriously..
> 
> How's this list supposed to move if the noobs aren't PMing the FTGs?


I think they forgot about the list lol


----------



## Don Fernando

ikwanjin said:


> NOooooooo..
> ARE YOU SERIUS??
> Aww, I'm sad..
> 
> 
> Really wanted to get 2 trades in..
> but after a month,
> I will only be a noob for 4 days.


From the rules ..

Eligibility Requirements:
NG - New Gorilla - Less than 3 Months active participation on the board*(for first trade) *- Newbie can participate in the NST once per month, and for a maximum of 3 trades.

After the three trades they are eligible for FTG status and can be added to the list by the FTG administering the list. NGs are encouraged to participate as FTGs after completing 3 satisfactory trades.

----- So you are good to complete three trades as long as you began your first trade as a noooob. Other than that ... this can take a while to get your three trades in ... be patient, keep learning, keep trying new sticks, by the time your third trade is up in this thread, you may be ready to slap a newbie or two.------


----------



## Silhanek

erab said:


> How's this list supposed to move if the noobs aren't PMing the FTGs?


I've been checking this thing almost hourly waiting to be bumped above the line so I can PM a FTG. I was 2nd on the last list, so I'm getting closer! :w


----------



## ikwanjin

monsoon said:


> From the rules ..





monsoon said:


> Eligibility Requirements:
> NG - New Gorilla - Less than 3 Months active participation on the board*(for first trade) *- Newbie can participate in the NST once per month, and for a maximum of 3 trades.
> 
> After the three trades they are eligible for FTG status and can be added to the list by the FTG administering the list. NGs are encouraged to participate as FTGs after completing 3 satisfactory trades.
> 
> ----- So you are good to complete three trades as long as you began your first trade as a noooob. Other than that ... this can take a while to get your three trades in ... be patient, keep learning, keep trying new sticks, by the time your third trade is up in this thread, you may be ready to slap a newbie or two.------




Thanks monsoon.. 
for clearing that up for me.

One happy camper again,


----------



## leominsterjim

ResIpsa said:


> Doug and Jim, time to duck and cover....
> 
> 0306 2400 0001 8665 3428
> 
> 0306 2400 0001 8665 3411
> 
> Hope I picked some stuff you guys can enjoy!!


:mn Trade complete with ResIpsa...

VIC...this is incredible...Thank you!

THE PICTURES DON'T DUE THEM JUSTICE


----------



## ResIpsa

hope you enjoy them Jim, I tried to pick out some stuff I thought you would like. Those little guys are two of my favorite short smokes. My handwriting sucks, so if you can't make out what i wrote on the baggie let me know.


----------



## ikwanjin

leominsterjim said:


> :mn Trade complete with ResIpsa...





leominsterjim said:


> VIC...this is incredible...Thank you!
> 
> THE PICTURES DON'T DUE THEM JUSTICE




Those are some DAMN nice sticks.
Very nice, ResIpsa


----------



## lenguamor

leominsterjim said:


> :mn Trade complete with ResIpsa...
> 
> VIC...this is incredible...Thank you!
> 
> THE PICTURES DON'T DUE THEM JUSTICE


Is that a Joyita second from the right?

Mmm...Joyita.


----------



## ResIpsa

lenguamor said:


> Is that a Joyita second from the right?
> 
> Mmm...Joyita.


that would be correct....'92 very tasty imho:ss


----------



## lenguamor

ResIpsa said:


> that would be correct....'92 very tasty imho:ss


Yes, they are.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Nice... is the one on the left a Ghurka?


----------



## hooperjetcar

Could I please be added to this list. Thanks.


----------



## Don Fernando

Got the :mn sticks from Resipsa today. Thanks Vic !! ... Really over and above the call on these.

The 3 happy-go-lucky sticks on the far left are ...
05' RyJ Cazodore
92' Monticristo Joyita
90' ERDM Demi Tasse

Thanks again bro ... I'm in awe !!

Doug

(the ****)


----------



## King James

Got my half from MeNimbus. I've never had that many different sized Fuentes...I will definitely enjoy them man...Thanks. Yours will go out soon


----------



## CAO_lover_in_SC

DonWeb-
I would like to humbly request that my name be added to the NG list. Thanks!


----------



## 68TriShield

Will the next in line PM me for a addy,lets get this moving...


----------



## DonWeb

*NEWBIE SAMPLER TRADE IV * 

*In Progress:*
par - Tripp 01/03
King James - Publicspeakingnerd 01/03
yacno - HVACMan 01/04
4WheelVFR -ms. rockstar 01/08
Rploaded - N3uka 01/10
Rploaded - monetrey 01/12
ca21455 - TheDirector 01/12
Rploaded - kassaq 01/15
Rploaded - hyper_dermic 01/15
donweb - beagleboy 01/15
bigwaved - Quint 01/17
DriftyGypsy - hornitosmonster 01/17
kheffelf - KyLongBeard 01/18
sgresso - vince321 01/18
King James - MeNimbus 01/19
malik23 - exthawk 01/20
muziq - KYStickman 01/20
stig - bhudson57 01/24
ResIpsa - snowy 01/24
ResIpsa - ikwanjin 01/24

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

stevieray
erab
Bruisedawg
68TriShield

*Newbies For Trades:*
(let's try this: with new faces)

shaggy (1st trade)
jesto68 (1st trade)
DragonMan (1st trade)
KidRock387 (1st trade)
stogeyman (1st trade)
ikwanjin (1st trade)
mrbl8k (1st trade)

==== :mn above this line (you're active ... *pm somebody*)===========

A2VR6 (2nd trade)
Silhanek (2nd trade)
Daveteal (2nd trade)
bazookajoe (2nd trade)
tnip23 (2nd trade)
Jhawk (2nd trade)
Bilder (2nd trade)
Smokin' machinist (3rd trade)
y3n0 (2nd trade) 
Greerzilla (2nd trade) 
bigkerm (2nd trade)
lenguamor (2nd trade)
Jac2598 (3nd trade)
Ninjanick (2nd trade)
SmokesInAZ (2nd trade)
Ashcan Bill (2nd trade)
Drneves (2nd trade)
Bigman (3rd trade)
Fireman43 (2nd trade) 
NestorZ (2nd trade) 
Jcarlton (2nd trade) 
rockyjr (3rd trade)
Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
berk-m (3rd trade)
omowasu ( trade)

borndead1 (1st trade)
Even Steven (1st trade)
C.A.O Brazilia (1st trade)
Dan (1st trade)
peakfinder (1st trade)
Smokey Bob (1st trade)
Bleedingshrimp (1st trade)
hooperjetcar (1st trade)
CAO_lover_in_SC (1st trade)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


----------



## DonWeb

beagleboy:

did i mention that your trade is enroute ?


hehe


----------



## ikwanjin

PMs sent..


----------



## stevieray

pm sent to 
ikwanjin


----------



## 68TriShield

stevieray said:


> pm sent to
> ikwanjin


He sent me a PM too,i dont think he can do two at once...Tony?


----------



## Bruisedawg

Looks like 2 FTG's PM'd Ikwanjin. I'm open.


----------



## ikwanjin

Uh oh, I apologize guys..
I PM'd all the FTGs at once.

Was I supposed to PM one at a tym?
I think soo..

I packed 2 packages already..
they're ready to be sent out.
(cept on waiting on a shipment from Famous due later on TODAY)

Trying to include my favotire stick of all tym in there.
but won't ruin the surprise.

I can unpack one if it's against the rules.
Almost made 3 until I saw Bruisedawg's second PM.

I PM'd erab so he wouldn't send me another address.

Sorry again guys, 
I dunno what I'm doin.
<~ BIG NOOB


----------



## txdyna65

Tony It seems Im getting to go home for a couple of weeks....please put me on the FTG list


----------



## ikwanjin

I believe the saying goes..


stevieray and I are in a trade..



Sorry, 68TriShield - I had to pick one..
since he PM'd me back/posted first.


Really hope to deal with you again someday..



You know what?
I'll send to you anyways - just for kicks.

I packed those two with you guys in mind anyways.
Read your favorites/search through some threads and everything.

68TriShield,
You don't have to send anything back.

I'll post the DC soon.
ENJOY YOUR STICKS GUYS..


----------



## 68TriShield

OK Mark thanks... 
Tony,Nick aka DragonMan and i are in a trade....


----------



## mrbl8k

PM sent to Erab


----------



## mastershogun

Got mine from dave (trishield)... i'll have to post pics later but three letters for you ESG. also hoyo corona '03
Thanks again!


----------



## erab

mrbl8k said:


> PM sent to Erab


mrbl8k and I are gonna tango... :gn


----------



## shaggy

pm sent to bruisedog


----------



## mrbl8k

erab said:


> mrbl8k and I are gonna tango... :gn


Yep.. looking forward to it! :z


----------



## jesto68

PM sent to 68TriShield


----------



## hornitosmonster

I just got Drifty Gypsy end of the trade. We are Done

I must say...it was *very* nice and I got Owned and double bitch slapped.:ss

Thanks

Pictures coming soon


----------



## 68TriShield

jesto68 said:


> PM sent to 68TriShield


Steve,disregard my PM and sent your addy.Lets have at it!


----------



## DragonMan

pm sent to 68TriShield. :ss


----------



## HVACMAN

I received Yacno's end of the trade today. WOW, I took a picture with my cell phone camera that does absolutely no justice to the precious gems that Yancy sent me. Until I can figure a way to get a good picture, hopefully my wife will help me, I'll list to the best of my knowledge what these premiums are:
Romeo Y Julieta #1
Partagas Lucy
Sancho Panza- Churchill
Monte Cristo #2
Partagas Series D #4
Cohiba 4 ? 5? 6?
Quintero corona size
Monte Cristo #4
All from the Island South Of Miami
Anejo Pyramid
Tatuaje Camacho?
Ashton VSG Enchantment
Davidoff 2000 In a nice white tube
Excellent assortment of cigars Yanco. My hats off to you, I'm very gratefull.
I will try my best to show you all these cigars...


----------



## Bruisedawg

Me and Shaggy are gonna trade some Scooby snacks! :ss :bx


----------



## jesto68

68TriShield said:


> Steve,disregard my PM and sent your addy.Lets have at it!


Your package is on it's way - 0503 8555 7491 4100 7800

Enjoy!!


----------



## stogeyman

pm sent to erab


----------



## yacno

HVACMAN said:


> I received Yacno's end of the trade today. WOW, I took a picture with my cell phone camera that does absolutely no justice to the precious gems that Yancy sent me. Until I can figure a way to get a good picture, hopefully my wife will help me, I'll list to the best of my knowledge what these premiums are:
> Romeo Y Julieta #1
> Partagas Lucy
> Sancho Panza- Churchill
> Monte Cristo #2
> Partagas Series D #4
> Cohiba 4 ? 5? 6?
> Quintero corona size
> Monte Cristo #4
> All from the Island South Of Miami
> Anejo Pyramid
> Tatuaje Camacho?
> Ashton VSG Enchantment
> Davidoff 2000 In a nice white tube
> Excellent assortment of cigars Yanco. My hats off to you, I'm very gratefull.
> I will try my best to show you all these cigars...


I am glad they got there in good shape.
The big Partagas is a churchill the little Cohiba is a #2. The Quintero is a Londres Extra (Machine Made). I don't remember which Tatuaje I put in there... you'll have to post a picture.


----------



## ikwanjin

ResIpsa said:


> Beads....must have more beads....:dr
> 
> :mn Wild Monkeys Special:mn​
> 
> The first 2 Newbs to pm me I need more beads:​
> *1 lb of beads from Heartfelt Industries + 1 Lg. bag per Newb = 2 lbs of beads & 2 Lg. bags...*​


DC: 9101148008600209364662


----------



## 68TriShield

Tony,i hope its ok. I have 2 noobie trades going with DragonMan and jesto68...


----------



## DonWeb

ikwanjin said:


> Uh oh, I apologize guys..
> I PM'd all the FTGs at once.



... now that's a new one...



68TriShield said:


> Tony,i hope its ok. I have 2 noobie trades going with DragonMan and jesto68...


you're a respected ftg... do a double if you wish.

however -- a noob cannot hawg up the ftgs -- it wastes resources.
(you ftg's have to self manage this.)


----------



## stig

bhudson57 said:


> Stig's package was dropped off tonight at the PO. DC# is:
> 0480 5305 9010 0104 8934
> 
> Bill


Watching for package to drop.

bhudson57 are you over 21?


----------



## ikwanjin

DonWeb said:


> however -- a noob cannot hawg up the ftgs -- it wastes resources.





DonWeb said:


> (you ftg's have to self manage this.)



This has been taken care of...

Both FTGS handled this very well.
Both PM'd me and told me I could only choose one,
and I chose stevieray becaused he PM'd and posted first.

Still gonna send to 62TriShield 
- not as a trade..
but as my first bomb.

Plus I packaged them / took the air out / added packing material / and taped up the boxes already before I figured out I messed up.

DC will be here tomorrow.


----------



## jovenhut

Don
Me and JJG trade is finished. I am ready for my next

thanks


----------



## mastershogun

ikwanjin said:


> DC: 9101148008600209364662


newb question- is the wild monkey considered your trade? after you finish a wild monkey do you get put on the waiting list for your next trade?


----------



## bhudson57

stig said:


> Watching for package to drop.
> 
> bhudson57 are you over 21?


Mentally or physically? mentally no, but physically yes, 1/3 of a century.


----------



## erab

stogeyman said:


> pm sent to erab


DonWeb... mrbl8k and I are already in a trade, but I can take on a second if it's ok with you.

I didn't see any other FTGs on the list to pass stogeyman off to. With your blessing, I'll commence to smacking him around as well. :gn


----------



## 68TriShield

erab said:


> DonWeb... mrbl8k and I are already in a trade, but I can take on a second if it's ok with you.
> 
> I didn't see any other FTGs on the list to pass stogeyman off to. With your blessing, I'll commence to smacking him around as well. :gn


Quote from Tony...(you ftg's have to self manage this.)un quote...

which tells me,do it.Dont forget to update the list...


----------



## 68TriShield

NEWBIE SAMPLER TRADE IV

In Progress:
par - Tripp 01/03
King James - Publicspeakingnerd 01/03
yacno - HVACMan 01/04
4WheelVFR -ms. rockstar 01/08
Rploaded - N3uka 01/10
Rploaded - monetrey 01/12
ca21455 - TheDirector 01/12
Rploaded - kassaq 01/15
Rploaded - hyper_dermic 01/15
donweb - beagleboy 01/15
bigwaved - Quint 01/17
DriftyGypsy - hornitosmonster 01/17
kheffelf - KyLongBeard 01/18
sgresso - vince321 01/18
King James - MeNimbus 01/19
malik23 - exthawk 01/20
muziq - KYStickman 01/20
stig - bhudson57 01/24
ResIpsa - snowy 01/24
ResIpsa - ikwanjin 01/24
68 TriShield - Jesto68 & DragonMan1/26


Friendly Trading Gorillas:

stevieray
erab
Bruisedawg
68TriShield


Newbies For Trades:
(let's try this: with new faces)

shaggy (1st trade)
jesto68 (1st trade)
DragonMan (1st trade)
KidRock387 (1st trade)
stogeyman (1st trade)
ikwanjin (1st trade)
mrbl8k (1st trade)


==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========

A2VR6 (2nd trade)
Silhanek (2nd trade)
Daveteal (2nd trade)
bazookajoe (2nd trade)
tnip23 (2nd trade)
Jhawk (2nd trade)
Bilder (2nd trade)
Smokin’ machinist (3rd trade)
y3n0 (2nd trade)
Greerzilla (2nd trade)
bigkerm (2nd trade)
lenguamor (2nd trade)
Jac2598 (3nd trade)
Ninjanick (2nd trade)
SmokesInAZ (2nd trade)
Ashcan Bill (2nd trade)
Drneves (2nd trade)
Bigman (3rd trade)
Fireman43 (2nd trade)
NestorZ (2nd trade)
Jcarlton (2nd trade)
rockyjr (3rd trade)
Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
berk-m (3rd trade)
omowasu ( trade)



borndead1 (1st trade)
Even Steven (1st trade)
C.A.O Brazilia (1st trade)
Dan (1st trade)
peakfinder (1st trade)
Smokey Bob (1st trade)
Bleedingshrimp (1st trade)
hooperjetcar (1st trade)
CAO_lover_in_SC (1st trade)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

FTGs update as needed...


----------



## kheffelf

KyLongbeard said:


> kheffelf , sent yours out yesterday.
> 
> 0306 2400 0001 5635 4409
> 
> Enjoy!


received them yesterday I will send out yours on monday, thanks for the sticks-the vsg and short story are great.


----------



## Bigd417

mastershogun said:


> newb question- is the wild monkey considered your trade? after you finish a wild monkey do you get put on the waiting list for your next trade?


Yes this will be considered one of your three trades, and you can get in on a Wild Monkey at any time. You will loss your place in line and start your 30 day waiting period to get back on the list for your next trade once the transaction is completed.


----------



## shaggy

bruisedawg and i are in a trade
will go out before monday


----------



## mastershogun

Bigd417 said:


> Yes this will be considered one of your three trades, and you can get in on a Wild Monkey at any time. You will loss your place in line and start your 30 day waiting period to get back on the list for your next trade once the transaction is completed.


just making sure bc i don't think ikwanjin is aware of this. He is in a wild monkey trade and just pm a FG for another trade


----------



## stevieray

PM sent to ikwanjin


----------



## txdyna65

Tony

Not sure if you missed my post or not.....I can take on a noob if you want to put me on the FTG list


----------



## erab

68TriShield said:


> Quote from Tony...(you ftg's have to self manage this.)un quote...
> 
> which tells me,do it.Dont forget to update the list...


So be it..

stogeyman and I are in a trade.


----------



## erab

NEWBIE SAMPLER TRADE IV

In Progress:
par - Tripp 01/03
King James - Publicspeakingnerd 01/03
yacno - HVACMan 01/04
4WheelVFR -ms. rockstar 01/08
Rploaded - N3uka 01/10
Rploaded - monetrey 01/12
ca21455 - TheDirector 01/12
Rploaded - kassaq 01/15
Rploaded - hyper_dermic 01/15
donweb - beagleboy 01/15
bigwaved - Quint 01/17
DriftyGypsy - hornitosmonster 01/17
kheffelf - KyLongBeard 01/18
sgresso - vince321 01/18
King James - MeNimbus 01/19
malik23 - exthawk 01/20
muziq - KYStickman 01/20
stig - bhudson57 01/24
ResIpsa - snowy 01/24
ResIpsa - ikwanjin 01/24
erab - mrbl8k 01/25
erab - stogeyman 01/26
68 TriShield - Jesto68 01/26
68 TriShield - DragonMan 01/26


Friendly Trading Gorillas:

stevieray
Bruisedawg
68TriShield


Newbies For Trades:
(let's try this: with new faces)

shaggy (1st trade)
jesto68 (1st trade)
DragonMan (1st trade)
KidRock387 (1st trade)
stogeyman (1st trade)
ikwanjin (1st trade)
mrbl8k (1st trade)


==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========

A2VR6 (2nd trade)
Silhanek (2nd trade)
Daveteal (2nd trade)
bazookajoe (2nd trade)
tnip23 (2nd trade)
Jhawk (2nd trade)
Bilder (2nd trade)
Smokin’ machinist (3rd trade)
y3n0 (2nd trade)
Greerzilla (2nd trade)
bigkerm (2nd trade)
lenguamor (2nd trade)
Jac2598 (3nd trade)
Ninjanick (2nd trade)
SmokesInAZ (2nd trade)
Ashcan Bill (2nd trade)
Drneves (2nd trade)
Bigman (3rd trade)
Fireman43 (2nd trade)
NestorZ (2nd trade)
Jcarlton (2nd trade)
rockyjr (3rd trade)
Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
berk-m (3rd trade)
omowasu ( trade)



borndead1 (1st trade)
Even Steven (1st trade)
C.A.O Brazilia (1st trade)
Dan (1st trade)
peakfinder (1st trade)
Smokey Bob (1st trade)
Bleedingshrimp (1st trade)
hooperjetcar (1st trade)
CAO_lover_in_SC (1st trade)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...


----------



## mrbl8k

My end of the trade sent out today to Erab

DC# 0306 1070 0001 8975 3435


----------



## shaggy

in case u missed it erab bruisedawg and i are in a trade


----------



## Tripp

Got Par's end in today. Great selection of smokes. Most of which I haven't tried yet. The only ones I've had before are the Fonseca, and I had a maduro 1926 once. :ss


----------



## shaggy

bruisedawg...went out today canada post
they say 6-10 days 
no tracking # up here


----------



## stogeyman

erab and I are in a trade. hang on to your bootstraps.


----------



## yacno

yacno - HVACMan 01/04
This has been completed.


----------



## ikwanjin

Bigd417 said:


> Yes this will be considered one of your three trades, and you can get in on a Wild Monkey at any time. You will loss your place in line and start your 30 day waiting period to get back on the list for your next trade once the transaction is completed.


If this is the case, I'm sorry to the noobs behind me.
I'm not trying to hog up the FTGs - just trying to participate as much as I kan.

Just a couple questions:
Where in the rules does it say I drop off the list for joining a Wild Monkey Special or that a wild monkey special counts as a NST trade?

No offense, but how are these monkey deals supposed to be ANY special when you get booted to the back of the line for participating?

I know the answer is probably I get to trade earlier..
but in this case, it was only..
..a whole day.

I still never participated in NST *with cigars anyways* and if I had known that I would be put to the back of the line, I would've just waited my turn since I was almost there anways. Instead, I shell out the extra cash (being already close to broke) to get beads for a FTG - when I had already purchased cigars sitting at home to be sent out.

If I DO get put in the back
I guess lesson learned.

Should the only advantages any of us noobs get for constantly checking the thread for wild monkey specials be shelling out money only to get a day ahead? 

Does anyone else think this is unfair?

This doesn't bother me NEARLY as much as the fact that I took time out of my day to research/package cigar samplers I thought the FTGs would really enjoy. Selected some real nice cigars/took the air out the by foodsaver/packaged everything nicely with material.. just so I can unpack them and put them back in the humi. _I guess it's my fault for not knowing any better_, but I really feel cheated and like I wasted alot of my tym and energy for nothing.
:2

It's really not so bad, I suppose. I'm sure I'll find some use for the extra cigars.. Plus, I'll be back in 30 days, with a noob lesson learned.


----------



## DragonMan

*68TriShield*, I sent my end of the trade today via "Xpresspost" it will take about 4 business days for delivery to the U.S. The DC # is CE 398 172 685 CA   :ss
To Track your package check www.CANADAPOST.CA


----------



## DragonMan

I feel I must come to my brother Newbie's defense. Ikwanjin has done nothing to be knocked off the list!! The rules clearly states:



DonWeb said:


> *Newbie Sampler Trade IV:​*
> *Rules:*
> - The Newbie will contact the first FTG on the list to initiate a trade.
> - The NG will post in this thread that they've contacted the FTG
> - The next NG will contact the next FTG down the list.
> - the NST Admin will update the list and status of the trades on a fairly regular basis -
> (for an example see the NST III.)
> 
> *An Occasional :mn Wild Monkey Special will be posted - note that posts rules carefully, as the rule may vary from the generic rules listed*.


Here is the "Wild Monkey" post that Ikwantjin responded to!!



ResIpsa said:


> Beads....must have more beads....:dr
> 
> 
> :mn Wild Monkeys Special:mn
> 
> The first 2 Newbs to pm me I need more beads:
> 
> *1 lb of beads from Heartfelt Industries + 1 Lg. bag per Newb = 2 lbs of beads & 2 Lg. bags...*
> ​


It clearly states that it is a "special" and not a "trade"!!! Ikwantjin should not be knocked off the list for 30 days for helping out a FTG. ResIpsa never mention such a rule in his post therefore Ikwantjin should be allowed to participate in this trade!!! :2


----------



## 68TriShield

txdyna65 said:


> Tony
> 
> Not sure if you missed my post or not.....I can take on a noob if you want to put me on the FTG list


add yourself to the FTG list Kenny..


----------



## shaggy

:sb geesh just when things started to move again.....
the way i understand it is the wild monkey specials take the place of a trade. if you respond to them then you have effectively jumped the line for the next ftg. granted Ikwantjin may have only jumped one day ahead i think they are more designed for ppl way down on the list to keep them interested and involved.
Ikwantjin says that he purchased cigars for a ftg....i dont believe that is the idea to get what they like...hell they prolly have humis full of what they like. you send them what you like and smoke regularly and then they make some suggestions based on what u send them and what they have experienced. when bruisedawg and i got into the trade i made a simple run down to the local shop and picked up some of my regulars to send him and one other one. other than that one he is getting what i smoke on a regular basis and hopefully he can point me to more along the lines of taste but better quality.

as far as helping resipsa out i dont think he really needed beads,,,,i may be wrong but i think he just wanted to give the guys way down on the list a chance to get involved and stay interested.

i dont mean to preach or anything and i am sure that the mods on this thread will figure it out and we all have to respect that


but that is just my:2


----------



## bazookajoe

shaggy said:


> :sb geesh just when things started to move again.....
> the way i understand it is the wild monkey specials take the place of a trade. if you respond to them then you have effectively jumped the line for the next ftg. granted Ikwantjin may have only jumped one day ahead i think they are more designed for ppl way down on the list to keep them interested and involved.
> Ikwantjin says that he purchased cigars for a ftg....i dont believe that is the idea to get what they like...hell they prolly have humis full of what they like. you send them what you like and smoke regularly and then they make some suggestions based on what u send them and what they have experienced. when bruisedawg and i got into the trade i made a simple run down to the local shop and picked up some of my regulars to send him and one other one. other than that one he is getting what i smoke on a regular basis and hopefully he can point me to more along the lines of taste but better quality.
> 
> as far as helping resipsa out i dont think he really needed beads,,,,i may be wrong but i think he just wanted to give the guys way down on the list a chance to get involved and stay interested.
> 
> i dont mean to preach or anything and i am sure that the mods on this thread will figure it out and we all have to respect that
> 
> but that is just my:2


Well said, shaggy. I think you captured the essence of the NST forum.:ss


----------



## pnoon

shaggy said:


> :sb geesh just when things started to move again.....
> the way i understand it is the wild monkey specials take the place of a trade. if you respond to them then you have effectively jumped the line for the next ftg. granted Ikwantjin may have only jumped one day ahead i think they are more designed for ppl way down on the list to keep them interested and involved.


That is my understanding as well. Nothing unfair about it at all. If anything, the Wild Monkey Specials are unfair to those waiting patiently in line. You jump on a WMS - ya got no reason to whine. The WMS do, in fact, count as a trade.


shaggy said:


> Ikwantjin says that he purchased cigars for a ftg....i dont believe that is the idea to get what they like...hell they prolly have humis full of what they like. you send them what you like and smoke regularly and then they make some suggestions based on what u send them and what they have experienced.


That, my friend is exactly right. 


shaggy said:


> i am sure that the mods on this thread will figure it out and we all have to respect that
> 
> but that is just my:2


There are no specific thread moderators, per se. Tony (DonWeb) administers the NST. 100% his call.


----------



## pnoon

bazookajoe said:


> Well said, shaggy. I think you captured the essence of the NST forum.:ss


He sure did. 
Except, I think ResIpsa really does need some beads.


----------



## ikwanjin

shaggy said:


> :sb geesh just when things started to move again.....





shaggy said:


> the way i understand it is the wild monkey specials take the place of a trade. if you respond to them then you have effectively jumped the line for the next ftg. granted Ikwantjin may have only jumped one day ahead i think they are more designed for ppl way down on the list to keep them interested and involved.
> 
> Ikwantjin says that he purchased cigars for a ftg....i dont believe that is the idea to get what they like...hell they prolly have humis full of what they like. you send them what you like and smoke regularly and then they make some suggestions based on what u send them and what they have experienced. when bruisedawg and i got into the trade i made a simple run down to the local shop and picked up some of my regulars to send him and one other one. other than that one he is getting what i smoke on a regular basis and hopefully he can point me to more along the lines of taste but better quality.
> 
> as far as helping resipsa out i dont think he really needed beads,,,,i may be wrong but i think he just wanted to give the guys way down on the list a chance to get involved and stay interested.
> 
> i dont mean to preach or anything and i am sure that the mods on this thread will figure it out and we all have to respect that
> 
> 
> but that is just my:2



Oh no, I'm creating controversy.
Thanks DragonMan for backing me up..

Shaggy.

I didn't purchase cigars specifically for FTGs - I purchased cigars I would regularly smoke but selected some out of those that the FTGs would ALSO appreciate based on thier profiles/posts.. 

The only major difference between the way we bought cigars for our fellow FTGs was that you did it at B&M, whereas I bought online.


Though I will compliment that you explained the essence of NST quite well.
What you have not done is provided any support that I should be removed from the list due to a special other than "the way you understand it". Is there a thread or a previous post where this has happened before or been stated? Can you back up your statement in any way?


DonWeb - we need help here.. =/


----------



## shaggy

i am not taking sides...just saying how i see it and understood it
if you understood something else then u should take that up with donweb
not tryin to disrespect or come down on anyone as i am new here to and everyone takes things differently
i was just giving my thoughts on the idea that you would see that point of view as well


----------



## ikwanjin

shaggy said:


> i am not taking sides...just saying how i see it and understood it





shaggy said:


> if you understood something else then u should take that up with donweb
> not tryin to disrespect or come down on anyone as i am new here to and everyone takes things differently
> i was just giving my thoughts on the idea that you would see that point of view as well



So no, you can't back it up?

Don't worry no offense taken:
and I hope you don't take any from mine either..  

I really don't mean to sound hostile:
I'm friendly usually - but just felt it was really unfair from my point of view.

I do appreciate you trying to explain to me how everything works.
I just wish I had a definitive answer.

Perhaps I will have to PM DonWeb.


----------



## smokin' machinist

Wild Monkey Specials DO count as a trade. They are designed to keep the trading moving. Lately, the Specials have not stated that they count as a trade.
It is now called the NST IV, III was stopped because the thread was very large. You will get smokes from the FTG, only you will not send them any. When you do send them, it is not necessary to go out to purchase cigars to send. send the smokes that you are currently smoking to give the FTG an idea of what you like to smoke. That gives them an idea of what to send in return.
Your name goes back to the end of the line to wait another 30 days, no biggie. My 2nd trade was a special, I bought the FTG a lighter, he sent some smokes. Everything is cool. What would not be fair is doing 2 trades within the 30 day waiting period. :2


----------



## pnoon

ikwanjin said:


> Though I will compliment that you explained the essence of NST quite well.
> What you have not done is provided any support that I should be removed from the list due to a special other than "the way you understand it". Is there a thread or a previous post where this has happened before or been stated? Can you back up your statement in any way?


The statement can be backed up by something called precedent. If you look back at prior Wild Monkey Specials, those that chose to participate got to participate in a trade without having to wait and were removed from the waiting list.

I would not expect Tony to handle it any differently - no matter how unfair you think it might be.


----------



## DragonMan

DonWeb, the person organizing and keeping track of all the trades, did put him on the list!!! 2 days after the "Wild Monkey Special" and 1 day after Ikwanjin sent the beads, and finally, and most importantly, even after a couple posts regarding this exact same topic. I could be wrong; it's not the fist time and definitely won't be the last. It's right here though:



DonWeb said:


> *NEWBIE SAMPLER TRADE IV *
> 
> *Newbies For Trades:*
> (let's try this: with new faces)
> 
> shaggy (1st trade)
> jesto68 (1st trade)
> DragonMan (1st trade)
> KidRock387 (1st trade)
> stogeyman (1st trade)
> *ikwanjin (1st trade)*
> mrbl8k (1st trade)
> 
> ==== :mn above this line (you're active ... *pm somebody*)===========


Being just a newbie myself, as I understand it, if you're above that line you're in a trade.:2

As I said earlier though, I could be wrong; it's not the fist time and definitely won't be the last. :ss

Perhaps DonWeb just missed it? Who knows?


----------



## pnoon

DragonMan said:


> DonWeb, the person organizing and keeping track of all the trades, did put him on the list!!! 2 days after the "Wild Monkey Special" and 1 day after Ikwanjin sent the beads, and finally, and most importantly, even after a couple posts regarding this exact same topic. I could be wrong; it's not the fist time and definitely won't be the last. It's right here though:
> 
> Being just a newbie myself, as I understand it, if you're above that line you're in a trade.:2
> 
> As I said earlier though, I could be wrong; it's not the fist time and definitely won't be the last. :ss


You are correct. What we have here is conflicting precedents.
I tend to agree with smokin' machinist when he says "What would not be fair is doing 2 trades within the 30 day waiting period."
It is up to Tony to decide.


----------



## shaggy

snowy said:


> Bruisedawg here is the DC# 9101148008600197728668.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Donweb,
> 
> I think my name is still on the NST trade. Please remove me from the list.I am doing the wild money with Bruisedawg.
> 
> thanks
> 
> snowy


i knew i seen it somewhere
post 420(hehe) page 28


----------



## snowy

DragonMan said:


> DonWeb, the person organizing and keeping track of all the trades, did put him on the list!!! 2 days after the "Wild Monkey Special" and 1 day after Ikwanjin sent the beads, and finally, and most importantly, even after a couple posts regarding this exact same topic. I could be wrong; it's not the fist time and definitely won't be the last. It's right here though:
> 
> Quote
> 
> Being just a newbie myself, as I understand it, if you're above that line you're in a trade.:2
> 
> As I said earlier though, I could be wrong; it's not the fist time and definitely won't be the last. :ss


It was probably an oversight by DonWeb. Anyway, I posted the following after the IKwanjin got into a wild monkey trade:

*In 3 days they drop, no?
I want them NOT to PM so I can get on the top of the list faster.

NO OFFENSE GUYS AHEAD OF ME..
but no one really loves waiting in line.

[/quote]

It doesn't matter now. You are in a Wild Monkey trade so you can't get on the list for another month....*


----------



## ikwanjin

This is all causing way too much commotion..


Just take me off..


Don't even want to trade anymore - don't want to be unfair to other noobs.. plus, I already unpacked/put the cigars back in the humi anways. Maybe something should be done so other noobs don't make the same mistake - maybe an addition to the rules?

I will take my one day special happily
and refrain from participating in any more specials
when I am close to the top of the list.

like i said before,
be back in 30 days..
w/ noob lesson learned


----------



## snowy

ikwanjin said:


> This is all causing way too much commotion..
> 
> 
> Just take me off..
> 
> 
> Don't even want to trade anymore - already put the cigars back in the humi anways. Maybe something should be done so other noobs don't make the same mistake - maybe an addition to the rules?
> 
> I will take my one day special happily
> and refrain from participating in any more specials
> when I am close to the top of the list.
> 
> like i said before,
> be back in 30 days..
> w/ noob lesson learned


Sorry,

Did not mean to upset you. I am sure it was a simple oversight.


----------



## shaggy

i agree with a rule addition if it saves any hassle or bent feelings
or maybe the specials should always include that stipulation in the offer


the whole idea is to fine tune the idea as it goes along...nothing runs perfect and everyone has to remeber that everyone else is human if a mistake is made


----------



## ikwanjin

snowy said:


> Sorry,
> 
> Did not mean to upset you. I am sure it was a simple oversight.


Don't worry, I'm not really that upset at all.

ClubStogie members are usually great to me.
DragonMan even offered to trade with me since I couldn't do the NST.
(what a nice guy..)

Maybe I will take up his offer to pass the time.
Have fun everyone else. =)


----------



## DragonMan

ikwanjin said:


> This is all causing way too much commotion..
> 
> 
> Just take me off..
> 
> like i said before,
> be back in 30 days..
> w/ noob lesson learned


WTG, Feb. is a short month anyways!! Hang in there!!   
:ss


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Sounds like everything is shaping up nicely now. I urge all the noobs to take advantage of the Newbie Pay it Forward too. I got to meet a lot of great BOTL's that way, sample some good smokes, and had a great time waiting for packages and checking out pron.


----------



## DragonMan

ikwanjin said:


> Don't worry, I'm not really that upset at all.
> 
> ClubStogie members are usually great to me.
> DragonMan even offered to trade with me since I couldn't do the NST.
> (what a nice guy..)
> 
> Maybe I will take up his offer to pass the time.
> Have fun everyone else. =)


Man you guys post quick!!

Mark, thats what Club Stogie is all about IMHO. Helping each other out and enjoying a good smoke!! Just give me a pm if you want.
:ss


----------



## mastershogun

4WheelVFR said:


> Sounds like everything is shaping up nicely now. I urge all the noobs to take advantage of the Newbie Pay it Forward too. I got to meet a lot of great BOTL's that way, sample some good smokes, and had a great time waiting for packages and checking out pron.


:tpd: I'm a newb that just finished my second NST trade (my first trade was a newbie to newbie trade to move the line along). Though I've only joined since novemeber i've participated in the numerous trade threads in CS. NST is a great thread but there are other great trade threads out there as well. so, if the NST doesn't go exactly how you wanted there are other trades out there :2


----------



## Leeboob

:mn Wild Monkey Special

the first newb to PM me gets a shot.
i need 1 pound of beads from heartfelt. no bag, just beads.​
Lee

p.s. that is if everyone is finished crying and belly aching about having to wait a month in between trades like every other f*ckin' person that's ever participated in the nst. grow up peter pan.


----------



## shaggy

i think everyone is afraid lee


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Leeboob said:


> Lee
> 
> p.s. that is if everyone is finished crying and belly aching about having to wait a month in between trades like every other f*ckin' person that's ever participated in the nst. grow up peter pan.


Don't worry everyone, it's just Lee's "time of the month".:r :mn


----------



## DonWeb

WOW... some controversy - and in the NST!  
*
I have treated ALL trades by placing the newb on the "30 day waiting" list.*
(this hopefully allows those on the growing newb list some chance of a trade in the near future.)

*I have allowed WMS to be open to anyone ... waiting list included.* It could (and has) occurred where 1) a newb would do a normal trade, 2) by placed on the waiting list, 3) become engaged in a WMS trade. (and therefore be active in two trades). Both of which would count as NST trades. It should not happen the other way around.

The Wild Monkey Specials are a way of allowing FTGs to alter the normal cigar - cigar trading practice. They also allow a means of "jumping the line" for newbs who agree with the WMS requests.

*For now they will remain as they are...*

but since you've awaken me from my slumber - please read the following...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
:sb 
*there will always be more newbs than ftgs that participate here*. 
an unfortunate side effect is the list will require patience.

*ftgs participate voluntarily - and always to their own (trade) detriment*.
please don't rattle their cages too much - you'll scare them away.

*the nst has grown into a reputation gateway, but there are others in the jungle* (some with as long a wait, some not).

ftgs: *it's easy to allow the waves of naivete' to grind on you - please remember your first sorties into the jungle*. 
your efforts ARE appreciated more than we tell you.

all: remember, the personalities (and interpretations) in an online community are magnified by the lack body language, voice inflections, etc. -- and above all these (actions) are committed by fallible humans (my update errors -- for example.)

[/ soapbox]


----------



## shaggy

well said don

and i for one would like to extend all my gratitude to the FTG for their generousity and patience in this thread. by the sounds of them they want to trade with newbies like us more than we want to trade with them, they seem to enjoy beating the crap out of us and showing us how it is done

once i am done my trades and build up some knowledge and ammunition i am sure i will be tryin my best to pass on the wisedom i have been bestowed by the senior members on this board


----------



## Leeboob

4WheelVFR said:


> Don't worry everyone, it's just Lee's "time of the month".:r :mn


yeah, and there's another little matter on hand that's gettin' under my skin also...not in this thread though. carry on.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Leeboob said:


> yeah, and there's another little matter on hand that's gettin' under my skin also...not in this thread though. carry on.


Yes, do not pick on Lee today.


----------



## pnoon

Leeboob said:


> yeah, and there's another little matter on hand that's gettin' under my skin also...not in this thread though. carry on.


PM me if I can be of help. (Your friendly CS moderator )


----------



## 4WheelVFR

pnoon said:


> PM me if I can be of help. (Your friendly CS moderator )


That's a good idea Lee. I think it's about time we brought in a mod or admin for advice on the other matter. Hope everything works out ok.


----------



## par

Tripp said:


> Got Par's end in today. Great selection of smokes. Most of which I haven't tried yet. The only ones I've had before are the Fonseca, and I had a maduro 1926 once. :ss


Hi there,
You may want to ensure you have some food before you light up that PSD4. I've aged it for 2 years so it should be in pretty good shape.

The boli is excellent as well, but a more medium range smoke. The one in the middle with the black and silver label is a hatuey cigar. A pretty new label started by two cuban brothers. I got to know one of them and i got a couple of his sticks. Not outstanding, but pretty good everyday sticks.

The rest is a collection of the sticks that made Tatuaje famous. Same cigar maker different styles.

enjoy!


----------



## HVACMAN

Here's a shot at posting the cigars Yacno sent me.forgive me if they are unviewable, I am a Newbie...


----------



## Tripp

par said:


> Hi there,
> You may want to ensure you have some food before you light up that PSD4. I've aged it for 2 years so it should be in pretty good shape.
> 
> The boli is excellent as well, but a more medium range smoke. The one in the middle with the black and silver label is a hatuey cigar. A pretty new label started by two cuban brothers. I got to know one of them and i got a couple of his sticks. Not outstanding, but pretty good everyday sticks.
> 
> The rest is a collection of the sticks that made Tatuaje famous. Same cigar maker different styles.
> 
> enjoy!


I'm really excited for the PSD4, I don't know when I'll smoke it yet... maybe if we have a nice day any time soon... or sit in my car and smoke. I had the Bolivar, and the Havana Soul last night at the NYC herf, I really enjoyed the Boli, and the Havana Soul was good as well.


----------



## KyStickman

Muziq,

Your package is on its way, I sent you a PM with the tracking number.


----------



## muziq

KyStickman said:


> Muziq,
> 
> Your package is on its way, I sent you a PM with the tracking number.


Thanks--looking forward to it!:ss


----------



## Beagle Boy

DonWeb, got your package last night - very nice combination. Thanks!


----------



## mastershogun

pics as promised
http://imageshack.us
thanks again trishield:ss


----------



## stogeyman

erab's package is on its way, sent today. erab pm'd with details.:ss


----------



## Puffy69

Just to let you know, Dawnie got her package in the other day from 4wheel and its a nice one..She is out of town and will post later..So that trade is done Tony..


----------



## Silhanek

Leeboob said:


> :mn Wild Monkey Special
> 
> the first newb to PM me gets a shot.
> i need 1 pound of beads from heartfelt. no bag, just beads.​
> Lee
> 
> p.s. that is if everyone is finished crying and belly aching about having to wait a month in between trades like every other f*ckin' person that's ever participated in the nst. grow up peter pan.


PM sent to Leeboob.


----------



## TimButz2

I would like to be added to the next available list if possible.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## stig

I got bhudson57's end of the trade Friday afternoon but was not able to post until today due to ongoing furnace problems. I fon't think that this a true newb, this was a very nice selection of smokes and I will now need to think about me return fire.


----------



## Smokey Bob

Please understand that the question I pose here is NOT sour grapes...

I have been on the ng trading list for a bit over 3 weeks. In that time my name has advanced 3 lines up the list.

A quick count suggests that, (at this rate), it will take about 6 months for my name to appear "above the line" and eligible to enter a trade. :dr 

Is this about right or am I missing something.

Thanks

Robert


----------



## ResIpsa

mastershogun said:


> Though I've only joined since novemeber i've participated in the numerous trade threads in CS. NST is a great thread but there are other great trade threads out there as well. so, if *the NST doesn't go exactly how you wanted there are other trades out there* :2





DonWeb said:


> :sb
> *there will always be more newbs than ftgs that participate here*.
> an unfortunate side effect is the list will require patience.
> 
> *ftgs participate voluntarily - and always to their own (trade) detriment*.
> please don't rattle their cages too much - you'll scare them away.
> 
> *the nst has grown into a reputation gateway, but there are others in the jungle* (some with as long a wait, some not).
> 
> ftgs: *it's easy to allow the waves of naivete' to grind on you - please remember your first sorties into the jungle*.
> your efforts ARE appreciated more than we tell you.





Smokey Bob said:


> Please understand that the question I pose here is NOT sour grapes...
> 
> I have been on the ng trading list for a bit over 3 weeks. In that time my name has advanced 3 lines up the list.
> 
> A quick count suggests that, (at this rate), it will take about 6 months for my name to appear "above the line" and eligible to enter a trade. :dr
> 
> Is this about right or am I missing something.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Robert


Robert, while I do understand your frustration, both Mastershogun and Donweb make excellent points. Lately there has been a huge influx of noob's to this forum, all of whom are very quick to find their way to this thread, be it from word of mouth from other boards or whatever. Please be patient, continue to contribute to the board, and explore the other ways you can engage in trades.


----------



## TheDirector

DonWeb said:


> WOW... some controversy - and in the NST!
> *
> I have treated ALL trades by placing the newb on the "30 day waiting" list.*
> (this hopefully allows those on the growing newb list some chance of a trade in the near future.)
> 
> *I have allowed WMS to be open to anyone ... waiting list included.* It could (and has) occurred where 1) a newb would do a normal trade, 2) by placed on the waiting list, 3) become engaged in a WMS trade. (and therefore be active in two trades). Both of which would count as NST trades. It should not happen the other way around.
> 
> The Wild Monkey Specials are a way of allowing FTGs to alter the normal cigar - cigar trading practice. They also allow a means of "jumping the line" for newbs who agree with the WMS requests.
> 
> *For now they will remain as they are...*
> 
> but since you've awaken me from my slumber - please read the following...
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> :sb
> *there will always be more newbs than ftgs that participate here*.
> an unfortunate side effect is the list will require patience.
> 
> *ftgs participate voluntarily - and always to their own (trade) detriment*.
> please don't rattle their cages too much - you'll scare them away.
> 
> *the nst has grown into a reputation gateway, but there are others in the jungle* (some with as long a wait, some not).
> 
> ftgs: *it's easy to allow the waves of naivete' to grind on you - please remember your first sorties into the jungle*.
> your efforts ARE appreciated more than we tell you.
> 
> all: remember, the personalities (and interpretations) in an online community are magnified by the lack body language, voice inflections, etc. -- and above all these (actions) are committed by fallible humans (my update errors -- for example.)
> 
> [/ soapbox]


Gotta love the FTG's:ss


----------



## bhudson57

stig said:


> I got bhudson57's end of the trade Friday afternoon but was not able to post until today due to ongoing furnace problems. I fon't think that this a true newb, this was a very nice selection of smokes and I will now need to think about me return fire.


Glad you got them safe and sound!

I just wanted to give you a good sample of what I like!

Hope you got your furnace straightened out. Ever notice the furnace goes out when we have a cold spout?


----------



## fireman43

Tony aka DonWeb....
Seeing as how there are so many 1st timers waiting on the list, I'd like to give up my slot on the on deck list to another newb. My 3 months is up I think now anyways, and I also have 3 trades under my belt at this point. Not ready for FTG status quite yet, but hopefully soon. Lots of new blood here in the Jungle, and the new guys need some reputation. Maybe this will help a bit.


----------



## DonWeb

at the next update...welcoming!

TimButz2, baglorious, papichulo


----------



## DonWeb

*NEWBIE SAMPLER TRADE IV * 

*In Progress:*
par - Tripp 01/03
King James - Publicspeakingnerd 01/03
4WheelVFR -ms. rockstar 01/08
Rploaded - N3uka 01/10
Rploaded - monetrey 01/12
ca21455 - TheDirector 01/12
Rploaded - kassaq 01/15
Rploaded - hyper_dermic 01/15
bigwaved - Quint 01/17
kheffelf - KyLongBeard 01/18
sgresso - vince321 01/18
King James - MeNimbus 01/19
malik23 - exthawk 01/20
muziq - KYStickman 01/20
stig - bhudson57 01/24
ResIpsa - snowy 01/24
ResIpsa - ikwanjin 01/24
stevieray - ikwanjin 01/25
erab - mrbl8k 01/25
erab - stogeyman 01/26
68TriShield - jesto 01/26
68TriShield - DragonMan 01/26
Bruisedawg - shaggy 01/26
leeboob - silhanek 01/28

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

txdyna65
jovenhut

*Newbies For Trades:*
(let's try this: with new faces)

KidRock387 (1st trade)
A2VR6 (2nd trade)

==== :mn above this line (you're active ... *pm somebody*)===========

Silhanek (2nd trade)
Daveteal (2nd trade)
bazookajoe (2nd trade)
tnip23 (2nd trade)
Jhawk (2nd trade)
Bilder (2nd trade)
Smokin' machinist (3rd trade)
y3n0 (2nd trade) 
Greerzilla (2nd trade) 
bigkerm (2nd trade)
lenguamor (2nd trade)
Jac2598 (3nd trade)
Ninjanick (2nd trade)
SmokesInAZ (2nd trade)
Ashcan Bill (2nd trade)
Drneves (2nd trade)
Bigman (3rd trade)
Fireman43 (2nd trade) 
NestorZ (2nd trade) 
Jcarlton (2nd trade) 
rockyjr (3rd trade)
Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
berk-m (3rd trade)
omowasu ( trade)

borndead1 (1st trade)
Even Steven (1st trade)
C.A.O Brazilia (1st trade)
Dan (1st trade)
peakfinder (1st trade)
Smokey Bob (1st trade)
Bleedingshrimp (1st trade)
hooperjetcar (1st trade)
CAO_lover_in_SC (1st trade)
TImButz2 (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


----------



## Tripp

The trade between Par and I is completed...

Now I can get back in the loop on 2/03 right?


----------



## Silhanek

I'm in trade with Leeboob on the WMS. :mn You can remove me from the top of the waiting list.

My end has been ordered from Heartfelt.

Order ID: 1063
Customer Details: 
Silhanek

Shipping Details: 
Leeboob

Shipping Method: Priority Mail

Additional Information: 
Leeboob WMS
--------------------------
Product ID: HB_1_65
Product Name: 1 Pound 65% Rh Heartfelt Beads
Quantity: 1


----------



## hornitosmonster

When my 30 days are up I would like to be put back on the list for my Final Trade. Thanks


----------



## King James

Tony, got my beads from Shanna.... and bout Shanna and menimbus's packages will go out today or tomorrow.


----------



## a2vr6

PM Sent to txdyna65.


----------



## txdyna65

a2vr6 said:


> PM Sent to txdyna65.


Tony, I will take a2vr6 :ss


----------



## stig

bhudson57 said:


> Glad you got them safe and sound!
> 
> I just wanted to give you a good sample of what I like!
> 
> Hope you got your furnace straightened out. Ever notice the furnace goes out when we have a cold spout?


Should be able to get your end of the trade in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## yacno

DonWeb, I can take another newbie.


----------



## mrbl8k

I got my first PIF from jitzy today! Above and Beyond man! 2 extra! I have only tried the RP out of this bunch, so I am pumped to try the others! Thx again.


----------



## kheffelf

KyLongBeard Package went out today
03062400000312968723


----------



## 68TriShield

Jesto68's end landed today and made a rather grand entrance,heres a pic of the package.Thanks Steve! You have expensive taste my friend....

i'll send the tracking#asap...


----------



## erab

A simultaneous hit occured today as both mrbl8k's and stogeyman's packages arrived today.

The damage:

mrbl8k:


VSG Sorceror
Rocky Patel OWR Maduro
Pepin JJ Sublime
Oliva Serie G Belicoso
Rocky Patel Edge Toro Corojo
HdM Excalibur Dark Knight
CAO MX2 Robusto
3x CAO Brazilia Piranha

stogeyman:


La Flor Dominicana - Face Off by Eiroa
Camacho - Face Off by Litto Gomez
Tatuaje Regios
PAN Exclusivo
Opus X Robusto

Thanks so much guys for an awesome selection of smokes! Return fire goes out no later than Wednesday morning.. :gn


----------



## HVACMAN

Donweb,
This NG would like to participate for his 3rd and final NST with a willing FTG.
Thanks, HVACMAN


----------



## 68TriShield

Heres the tracking# for jesto68
0306 0320 0005 5380 3020


----------



## stig

bhudson57 said:


> Glad you got them safe and sound!
> 
> I just wanted to give you a good sample of what I like!
> 
> Hope you got your furnace straightened out. Ever notice the furnace goes out when we have a cold spout?


.....Pipe Did Hum......
Battle Drum did Sound
Its Brave Tattoo

DC# 0103 8555 7499 6177 8045

Put your head between your legs and cover your ears bro, you got incomming!!!!!:gn :gn


----------



## erab

erab said:


> Return fire goes out no later than Wednesday morning..


Return fire launched... :gn

Blake: 0306 1070 0004 0599 0644

Greg: 0306 1070 0004 0599 0651

Enjoy guys!


----------



## bhudson57

stig said:


> .....Pipe Did Hum......
> Battle Drum did Sound
> Its Brave Tattoo
> 
> DC# 0103 8555 7499 6177 8045
> 
> Put your head between your legs and cover your ears bro, you got incomming!!!!!:gn :gn


Uh oh! I'm getting nervous.


----------



## DonWeb

*NEWBIE SAMPLER TRADE IV * 

*In Progress:*

King James - Publicspeakingnerd 01/03
4WheelVFR -ms. rockstar 01/08
Rploaded - N3uka 01/10
Rploaded - monetrey 01/12
ca21455 - TheDirector 01/12
Rploaded - kassaq 01/15
Rploaded - hyper_dermic 01/15
bigwaved - Quint 01/17
kheffelf - KyLongBeard 01/18
sgresso - vince321 01/18
King James - MeNimbus 01/19
malik23 - exthawk 01/20
muziq - KYStickman 01/20
stig - bhudson57 01/24
ResIpsa - snowy 01/24
ResIpsa - ikwanjin 01/24
erab - mrbl8k 01/25
erab - stogeyman 01/26
68TriShield - jesto 01/26
68TriShield - DragonMan 01/26
Bruisedawg - shaggy 01/26
leeboob - silhanek 01/28
tynadx - A2VR6 01/31

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

jovenhut
stevieray
yacno

*Newbies For Trades:*

KidRock387 (1st trade)
borndead1 (1st trade)
Daveteal (2nd trade)

==== :mn above this line (you're active ... *pm somebody*)===========

bazookajoe (2nd trade)
tnip23 (2nd trade)
Jhawk (2nd trade)
Bilder (2nd trade)
Smokin' machinist (3rd trade)
y3n0 (2nd trade) 
Greerzilla (2nd trade) 
bigkerm (2nd trade)
lenguamor (2nd trade)
Jac2598 (3nd trade)
Ninjanick (2nd trade)
SmokesInAZ (2nd trade)
Ashcan Bill (2nd trade)
Drneves (2nd trade)
Bigman (3rd trade)
Fireman43 (2nd trade) 
NestorZ (2nd trade) 
Jcarlton (2nd trade) 
rockyjr (3rd trade)
Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
berk-m (3rd trade)
omowasu ( trade)

Even Steven (1st trade)
C.A.O Brazilia (1st trade)
Dan (1st trade)
peakfinder (1st trade)
Smokey Bob (1st trade)
Bleedingshrimp (1st trade)
hooperjetcar (1st trade)
CAO_lover_in_SC (1st trade)
TimButz2 (1st trade)
baglorious (1st trade)
papichulo (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


----------



## ResIpsa

Tony, beads have been received from Ikwanjin, Mark you're end is packed and going out today. Enjoy!


----------



## ikwanjin

ResIpsa said:


> Tony, beads have been received from Ikwanjin, Mark you're end is packed and going out today. Enjoy!


 
Thanks ResIpsa~!!
Kan't wait to see what you've sent.

I'll be posting pics soon.


----------



## Ormonster

Aww heck, I was going to wait but after 2 days reading this thread.. may I please be added to the list.


----------



## ResIpsa

ResIpsa said:


> Tony, beads have been received from Ikwanjin, Mark you're end is packed and going out today. Enjoy!


went out today, 0304 1560 0003 0518 2927, enjoy!


----------



## DonWeb

> Even Steven (1st trade)
> C.A.O Brazilia (1st trade)
> Dan (1st trade)
> peakfinder (1st trade)
> Smokey Bob (1st trade)


"the camel's hump is hairy" i repeat... "the camel's hump is hairy"


----------



## Puffin Fresh

DonWeb said:


> "the camel's hump is hairy" i repeat... "the camel's hump is hairy"


----------



## TheDirector

DonWeb said:


> "the camel's hump is hairy" i repeat... "the camel's hump is hairy"


Damn Straight! :tpd:


----------



## daveteal

P.M.ed jovenhut waiting reply.


----------



## jovenhut

Don
Daveteal and I are trading!


----------



## muziq

Received KyStickman's end of our trade today, and I'm pleased to report that he did a bang-up job of laying some :bx :bx :bx on me. Y'all can have a look at the trade:










Thanks man! Nice one! I'm especially looking forward to the Ancient Warrior, which is a new one for me. :ss


----------



## muziq

Oh yeah, KyStickman, go stock up on some bandaids: 0483 5970 0210 2903 7170 :gn


----------



## ikwanjin

ResIpsa said:


> went out today, 0304 1560 0003 0518 2927, enjoy!


WOO HOO~!
That means it's coming soon..

Thanks again,


----------



## MrGudgeon

I'd like to throw my hat into the ring, this looks like good fun!


----------



## KyStickman

muziq said:


> Received KyStickman's end of our trade today, and I'm pleased to report that he did a bang-up job of laying some :bx :bx :bx on me. Y'all can have a look at the trade:
> 
> Thanks man! Nice one! I'm especially looking forward to the Ancient Warrior, which is a new one for me. :ss


Yeah, I usually go for that one if I'm out of the Fuente maddies.

Hope you enjoy them. They're all smokes I go back to again and again. Copied the tracking number, looking forward to your salvo.

Norm


----------



## bazookajoe

What about this hairy camel hump?


----------



## C.A.O Brazilia

DonWeb and i are in trade.
I am gonna blow him sky high :gn :ss :tpd: :ss :gn


----------



## DonWeb

bazookajoe said:


> What about this hairy camel hump?


got a new varmint rifle, an' i'm gonna pick me off some first time varmints.

thems the code words ...


----------



## stig

bhudson57 said:


> Uh oh! I'm getting nervous.


Never do battle with a man in a kilt.

I realized after I sent your missi.................... er package out that I left the note I had for you on my desk. Post a pic when you get hit.......er receive you end of the trade And I will give you some info on a couple of the smokes..

Heheheheheheheheheheheh.


----------



## borndead1

Sent a PM to Yacno. :ss 


But be warned: I've been very very bad on c bid lately and I'm basically out of room, so you're probably gonna get a bunker buster!


----------



## yacno

borndead1 said:


> Sent a PM to Yacno. :ss \QUOTE]
> 
> borndead1 and I will be trading.


----------



## Bruisedawg

Got my end of the trade from Shaggy. Couple of new ones to try! Thanks!









Your smokes should be going out tomorrow.


----------



## KyLongbeard

Got my end from kheffelf. Since I'm in the process of moving I'll get pics up as soon as I unpack my camera. I can tell yall, one very generous BOTL!!

Thank you!


----------



## StudentSmoker

68TriShield said:


> Jesto68's end landed today and made a rather grand entrance,heres a pic of the package.Thanks Steve! You have expensive taste my friend....
> 
> i'll send the tracking#asap...


Nice...those are some classy, grade A smokes.


----------



## shaggy

cant wait to see what u got for me bruise...
when u get a chance open up that punch.....smell is outta this world


----------



## stevieray

still waiting for a newb to :bx ............


----------



## mrbl8k

erab's side of the trade came in completing my first trade. Erab, you are the man. The trade was smooth and the sticks are simply amazing! Not to mention that he threw in some cigar bags with the deal! Thx bro.. Amazing!


----------



## daveteal

package sent to jovenhut ,may the journey be swift.:ss


----------



## daveteal

daveteal said:


> package sent to jovenhut ,may the journey be swift.:ss


trade in progress


----------



## bazookajoe

DonWeb said:


> got a new varmint rifle, an' i'm gonna pick me off some first time varmints.
> 
> thems the code words ...


Ahhh, the old hairy camel hump secret code trick...


----------



## hyper_dermic

quick question...
as a noob in my 1st trade, am i able to re-enter the list for my 2nd trade 1 month from the start of my trade, or 1 month after my trade is completed?
Just wondering, this 1st trade is taking alot longer than expected.

-hyp


----------



## ResIpsa

got snowys beads, and, contrary to my instructions he included some smokes with them. Very nice, but :sl don't rattle the FTG's cages,  

return fire leaving in the morning.


----------



## SMcGregor

I would like to partake in the Newbie Sample Trade! But not quite sure who I PM for a trade?

Newbie that is a little lost in these vines!

Shawn


----------



## Even Steven

mrbl8k said:


> erab's side of the trade came in completing my first trade. Erab, you are the man. The trade was smooth and the sticks are simply amazing! Not to mention that he threw in some cigar bags with the deal! Thx bro.. Amazing!


Wow, that's one hell of a trade!


----------



## Aladdin Sane

ResIpsa said:


> got snowys beads, and, contrary to my instructions he included some smokes with them. Very nice, but :sl don't rattle the FTG's cages,
> 
> return fire leaving in the morning.


Uh oh.....

Snowy = cage rattler

:ss


----------



## Quint

Bigwaved's end of the trade came in. An AWESOME selection of smokes. Nice selection of Cubans for me to try out, will help me on deciding what to get for myself.


----------



## stogeyman

It's CHRISTMAS time in Tennessee!!!
I opened my mailbox this evening and BEHOLD! a package from erab was sitting there in the cold and snow begging me to take them in and nurture them.
The contents of the package: 

Padilla Edicion Especial Obsidian (haven't had, can't wait)
Litto Gomez Diez Lusitano (haven't had, can't wait)
Padron Londres Maduro (delicious)
Quintero Brevas (yum yum)
PSD4 (need I say more)
Ashton VSG Wizard (omigod!)
Cuban Diplomat (haven't had, can't wait)
Anejo Shark (am I ready to be shark-bitten)
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Belicoso (haven't had, can't wait)
an ample supply of cigar bags for future trades.

These make me want to have a weekend herfing party.

Thanks, erab.:ss :ss :ss


----------



## Bigwaved

DW, Quint and I have completed our trade.


----------



## MeNimbus

Received King James end of the trade this week (Sorry Jim! I am busy at work and haven't been able to turn on my computer). :gn King James is one super kool BOTL. **** this weekend when I have more time :hn 

This concludes my first newbie sampler trade! 

THANK YOU KING JAMES! :ss


----------



## King James

MeNimbus said:


> Received King James end of the trade this week (Sorry Jim! I am busy at work and haven't been able to turn on my computer). :gn King James is one super kool BOTL. **** this weekend when I have more time :hn
> 
> This concludes my first newbie sampler trade!
> 
> THANK YOU KING JAMES! :ss


Hope you enjoy em!


----------



## DonWeb

hyper_dermic said:


> quick question...
> as a noob in my 1st trade, am i able to re-enter the list for my 2nd trade 1 month from the start of my trade, or 1 month after my trade is completed?


it's a bit more difficult than that, hyper friend...

ya see - to determine the a lunar retrograde one must start with a freshly harvested rooster claw. (from a black feathered, red-combed bird). The rest of it gets very esoteric - suffice it to say that a green newt and idaho potatoes are involved.

... hold on a minute (i grabbed a black newt by mistake)

ok ... shuffle, splay, boil, boil ... slice.

ahh ... the portents say.... "the astral plane is busy, please call back later"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

thanks for hanging in there hype... just tryin' to help you pass the time.

i use a month from the completed trade.


----------



## a2vr6

My end has been sent out to tynadx. Hope you like the selection!


----------



## Silhanek

Silhanek said:


> My end has been ordered from Heartfelt.
> 
> Order ID: 1063
> Customer Details:
> Silhanek
> 
> Shipping Details:
> Leeboob
> 
> Shipping Method: Priority Mail
> 
> Additional Information:
> Leeboob WMS
> --------------------------
> Product ID: HB_1_65
> Product Name: 1 Pound 65% Rh Heartfelt Beads
> Quantity: 1


I placed a second order for myself after ordering beads for Leeboob. Got them in the mail today, so I hope you got your's too!


----------



## Papichulo

Quint said:


> Bigwaved's end of the trade came in. An AWESOME selection of smokes. Nice selection of Cubans for me to try out, will help me on deciding what to get for myself.


:dr :dr :dr I am eying that ERDM, not to mention the rest of the bunch.


----------



## Leeboob

Silhanek said:


> I placed a second order for myself after ordering beads for Leeboob. Got them in the mail today, so I hope you got your's too!


i did grasshopper. and let me tell ya. you've got one hell of a smackin' comin' your way. those guys over at the southern box pass got me all fired up tonight right before i was gonna pack up my end of the deal. sorry noob, looks like your days are numbered.

Lee to tha boob


----------



## Leeboob

seriously, it's gonna be like this


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Silhanek said:


> I placed a second order for myself after ordering beads for Leeboob. Got them in the mail today, so I hope you got your's too!


Lee's in an A$$ kicking mood right now. It was nice knowin' you!:r


----------



## erab

stogeyman said:


> Thanks, erab.:ss :ss :ss


You're very welcome.. Enjoy them!

DonWeb, you can close out my trades with mrbl8k and stogeyman.


----------



## stogeyman

DonWeb, can I go back on the list for a second trade? If I understand correctly, it will be a 30 day wait.


----------



## Silhanek

Leeboob said:


> seriously, it's gonna be like this


Oh crap!  Where's the "take cover" smiley?

I don't have much bumping power, but tried to give you some RG after just reading through the whole box pass thread for the first time. :al


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Aladdin Sane said:


> Uh oh.....
> 
> Snowy = cage rattler
> 
> :ss


This ain't the first time he's rattled a cage either.


----------



## Leeboob

this ain't gonna be pretty...0103 855 7498 8055 6809

this here click-n-ship thingy is pretty neato.


----------



## cricky101

The trading is fast and furious and this noob wants in .... pretty please?


----------



## DonWeb

*NEWBIE SAMPLER TRADE IV * 

*In Progress:*

King James - Publicspeakingnerd 01/03
4WheelVFR -ms. rockstar 01/08
Rploaded - N3uka 01/10
Rploaded - monetrey 01/12
ca21455 - TheDirector 01/12
Rploaded - kassaq 01/15
Rploaded - hyper_dermic 01/15
sgresso - vince321 01/18
malik23 - exthawk 01/20
muziq - KYStickman 01/20
stig - bhudson57 01/24
ResIpsa - snowy 01/24
ResIpsa - ikwanjin 01/24
68TriShield - jesto 01/26
68TriShield - DragonMan 01/26
Bruisedawg - shaggy 01/26
leeboob - silhanek 01/28
tynadx - A2VR6 01/31
jovenhut - Daveteal 02/01
yacno - borndead1 02/01
DonWeb - Even Steven (1st trade)
DonWeb - C.A.O Brazilia (1st trade)
DonWeb - Dan (1st trade)
DonWeb - peakfinder (1st trade)
DonWeb - Smokey Bob (1st trade)

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

stevieray

*Newbies For Trades:*

KidRock387 (1st trade)
bazookajoe (2nd trade)

==== :mn above this line (you're active ... *pm somebody*)===========

tnip23 (2nd trade)
Jhawk (2nd trade)
Bilder (2nd trade)
Smokin' machinist (3rd trade)
y3n0 (2nd trade) 
Greerzilla (2nd trade) 
bigkerm (2nd trade)
lenguamor (2nd trade)
Jac2598 (3nd trade)
Ninjanick (2nd trade)
SmokesInAZ (2nd trade)
Ashcan Bill (2nd trade)
Drneves (2nd trade)
Bigman (3rd trade)
Fireman43 (2nd trade) 
NestorZ (2nd trade) 
Jcarlton (2nd trade) 
rockyjr (3rd trade)
Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
berk-m (3rd trade)

omowasu (1st trade)
SMcGregor (1st trade
Bleedingshrimp (1st trade)
hooperjetcar (1st trade)
CAO_lover_in_SC (1st trade)
TimButz2 (1st trade)
baglorious (1st trade)
papichulo (1st trade) 
Ormonster (1st trade)
MrGudgeon (1st trade)
cricky101 (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


----------



## riverdawg

I would love a chance to get in.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

NEWBIE SAMPLER TRADE IV 

In Progress:

King James - Publicspeakingnerd 01/03
Rploaded - N3uka 01/10
Rploaded - monetrey 01/12
ca21455 - TheDirector 01/12
Rploaded - kassaq 01/15
Rploaded - hyper_dermic 01/15
sgresso - vince321 01/18
malik23 - exthawk 01/20
muziq - KYStickman 01/20
stig - bhudson57 01/24
ResIpsa - snowy 01/24
ResIpsa - ikwanjin 01/24
68TriShield - jesto 01/26
68TriShield - DragonMan 01/26
Bruisedawg - shaggy 01/26
leeboob - silhanek 01/28
tynadx - A2VR6 01/31
jovenhut - Daveteal 02/01
yacno - borndead1 02/01
DonWeb - Even Steven (1st trade)
DonWeb - C.A.O Brazilia (1st trade)
DonWeb - Dan (1st trade)
DonWeb - peakfinder (1st trade)
DonWeb - Smokey Bob (1st trade)

Friendly Trading Gorillas:

stevieray


Newbies For Trades:

KidRock387 (1st trade)
bazookajoe (2nd trade)



==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========



tnip23 (2nd trade)
Jhawk (2nd trade)
Bilder (2nd trade)
Smokin’ machinist (3rd trade)
y3n0 (2nd trade) 
Greerzilla (2nd trade) 
bigkerm (2nd trade)
lenguamor (2nd trade)
Jac2598 (3nd trade)
Ninjanick (2nd trade)
SmokesInAZ (2nd trade)
Ashcan Bill (2nd trade)
Drneves (2nd trade)
Bigman (3rd trade)
Fireman43 (2nd trade) 
NestorZ (2nd trade) 
Jcarlton (2nd trade) 
rockyjr (3rd trade)
Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
berk-m (3rd trade)

omowasu (1st trade)
SMcGregor (1st trade
Bleedingshrimp (1st trade)
hooperjetcar (1st trade)
CAO_lover_in_SC (1st trade)
TimButz2 (1st trade)
baglorious (1st trade)
papichulo (1st trade) 
Ormonster (1st trade)
MrGudgeon (1st trade)
cricky101 (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


----------



## JCK

Don,

Can you add me back to the list for my 2nd trade?


----------



## earnold25

I'd love to get in on this when I can. (I know i've been joined since october, but I only recently started posting 

thanks!


----------



## hyper_dermic

Ok it took me all day to get the rooster, green newt, and potato (they didnt have idaho..)
The rooster has been helpful, but he eventually ate the newt, and the potato did nothing to stop it.

I guess im still no closer to getting back on the list then?
By completion, do you mean, "Completion of MY END of the trade"
or the whole trade total?
cuz this could be a while before my trade is completed... dunno whats going on with FTG

-hyp



DonWeb said:


> it's a bit more difficult than that, hyper friend...
> 
> ya see - to determine the a lunar retrograde one must start with a freshly harvested rooster claw. (from a black feathered, red-combed bird). The rest of it gets very esoteric - suffice it to say that a green newt and idaho potatoes are involved.
> 
> ... hold on a minute (i grabbed a black newt by mistake)
> 
> ok ... shuffle, splay, boil, boil ... slice.
> 
> ahh ... the portents say.... "the astral plane is busy, please call back later
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> thanks for hanging in there hype... just tryin' to help you pass the time.
> 
> i use a month from the completed trade.


----------



## n3uka

hyper_dermic said:


> I guess im still no closer to getting back on the list then?
> By completion, do you mean, "Completion of MY END of the trade"
> or the whole trade total?
> cuz this could be a while before my trade is completed... dunno whats going on with FTG
> 
> -hyp


It is from when you post that you have received your end of the package.

Patience is a virtue here. You have plenty of time to complete your 3 trades.
The only requirement was that you started before your 90 days where up.
I think you will find that it was worth the wait from the FOG you are talking about. 
I have seen the destruction he can rain on botls.


----------



## hyper_dermic

n3uka said:


> You have plenty of time to complete your 3 trades.
> The only requirement was that you started before your 90 days where up.


Ahhhhh, NM then, i was getting all bent out of shape for nothing!!!
my apologies everyone, i should learn to read the fine print a little better

-hyp<---- removes foot from mouth


----------



## bhudson57

received my end from stig today. He wasn't lying with his threats. Here's the ****:










Thanks for a great trade!


----------



## 68TriShield

I got my end from my Canadian Brother today.He tells me he's only had crappy NCs,Nick if you want all high end NCs let me know.The man really hooked me up!


----------



## bazookajoe

DonWeb said:


> *NEWBIE SAMPLER TRADE IV *
> 
> *In Progress:*
> 
> King James - Publicspeakingnerd 01/03
> 4WheelVFR -ms. rockstar 01/08
> Rploaded - N3uka 01/10
> Rploaded - monetrey 01/12
> ca21455 - TheDirector 01/12
> Rploaded - kassaq 01/15
> Rploaded - hyper_dermic 01/15
> sgresso - vince321 01/18
> malik23 - exthawk 01/20
> muziq - KYStickman 01/20
> stig - bhudson57 01/24
> ResIpsa - snowy 01/24
> ResIpsa - ikwanjin 01/24
> 68TriShield - jesto 01/26
> 68TriShield - DragonMan 01/26
> Bruisedawg - shaggy 01/26
> leeboob - silhanek 01/28
> tynadx - A2VR6 01/31
> jovenhut - Daveteal 02/01
> yacno - borndead1 02/01
> DonWeb - Even Steven (1st trade)
> DonWeb - C.A.O Brazilia (1st trade)
> DonWeb - Dan (1st trade)
> DonWeb - peakfinder (1st trade)
> DonWeb - Smokey Bob (1st trade)
> 
> *Friendly Trading Gorillas:*
> 
> stevieray
> 
> *Newbies For Trades:*
> 
> KidRock387 (1st trade)
> bazookajoe (2nd trade)
> 
> ==== :mn above this line (you're active ... *pm somebody*)===========
> 
> tnip23 (2nd trade)
> Jhawk (2nd trade)
> Bilder (2nd trade)
> Smokin' machinist (3rd trade)
> y3n0 (2nd trade)
> Greerzilla (2nd trade)
> bigkerm (2nd trade)
> lenguamor (2nd trade)
> Jac2598 (3nd trade)
> Ninjanick (2nd trade)
> SmokesInAZ (2nd trade)
> Ashcan Bill (2nd trade)
> Drneves (2nd trade)
> Bigman (3rd trade)
> Fireman43 (2nd trade)
> NestorZ (2nd trade)
> Jcarlton (2nd trade)
> rockyjr (3rd trade)
> Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
> berk-m (3rd trade)
> 
> omowasu (1st trade)
> SMcGregor (1st trade
> Bleedingshrimp (1st trade)
> hooperjetcar (1st trade)
> CAO_lover_in_SC (1st trade)
> TimButz2 (1st trade)
> baglorious (1st trade)
> papichulo (1st trade)
> Ormonster (1st trade)
> MrGudgeon (1st trade)
> cricky101 (1st trade)
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...
> 
> Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


Just got bumped into the arena, and I see ya' there stevieray - I'm just giving the kid a chance since it's his first trade.

Won't be waitin' too long though...


----------



## 68TriShield

Tony,let me get squared away with Nick aka DragonMan and i'll take 2 more...


----------



## mrbl8k

I would like back on the list for my 2nd trade as soon as you are able to do so Mr. Web:cb 
Thx


----------



## shaggy

68TriShield said:


> I got my end from my Canadian Brother today.He tells me he's only had crappy NCs,Nick if you want all high end NCs let me know.The man really hooked me up!


u holdin out all the **** dave????

nick told me he put something else in there and i wanted to see it


----------



## 68TriShield

shaggy said:


> u holdin out all the **** dave????
> 
> nick told me he put something else in there and i wanted to see it


2 notes unless i missed something


----------



## shaggy

he fibbed to me then


----------



## DragonMan

shaggy said:


> u holdin out all the **** dave????
> 
> nick told me he put something else in there and i wanted to see it


I did??? That's all the cigars I sent him, and a couple of notes, are you sure??


----------



## shaggy

opps....ur not missing anything dave....i misunderstood


----------



## jesto68

68TriShield said:


> Heres the tracking# for jesto68
> 0306 0320 0005 5380 3020


Here are the smokes I got from Dave (68TriShield) - and I must say I am stoked!!! I haven't had the honor of trying anything from THE ISLAND yet, so I'll let you know how it goes!!

THANKS DAVE!!


----------



## 68TriShield

jesto68 said:


> Here are the smokes I got from Dave (68TriShield) - and I must say I am stoked!!! I haven't had the honor of trying anything from THE ISLAND yet, so I'll let you know how it goes!!
> 
> THANKS DAVE!!


You are welcome sir! Enjoy...


----------



## 68TriShield

In Progress:

King James - Publicspeakingnerd 01/03
4WheelVFR -ms. rockstar 01/08
Rploaded - N3uka 01/10
Rploaded - monetrey 01/12
ca21455 - TheDirector 01/12
Rploaded - kassaq 01/15
Rploaded - hyper_dermic 01/15
sgresso - vince321 01/18
malik23 - exthawk 01/20
muziq - KYStickman 01/20
stig - bhudson57 01/24
ResIpsa - snowy 01/24
ResIpsa - ikwanjin 01/24
68TriShield - jesto 01/26(done)
68TriShield - DragonMan 01/26(done)
Bruisedawg - shaggy 01/26
leeboob - silhanek 01/28
tynadx - A2VR6 01/31
jovenhut - Daveteal 02/01
yacno - borndead1 02/01
DonWeb - Even Steven (1st trade)
DonWeb - C.A.O Brazilia (1st trade)
DonWeb - Dan (1st trade)
DonWeb - peakfinder (1st trade)
DonWeb - Smokey Bob (1st trade)

Friendly Trading Gorillas:
68 Trishield
stevieray


Newbies For Trades:

KidRock387 (1st trade)
bazookajoe (2nd trade)



==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========



tnip23 (2nd trade)
Jhawk (2nd trade)
Bilder (2nd trade)
Smokin’ machinist (3rd trade)
y3n0 (2nd trade)
Greerzilla (2nd trade)
bigkerm (2nd trade)
lenguamor (2nd trade)
Jac2598 (3nd trade)
Ninjanick (2nd trade)
SmokesInAZ (2nd trade)
Ashcan Bill (2nd trade)
Drneves (2nd trade)
Bigman (3rd trade)
Fireman43 (2nd trade)
NestorZ (2nd trade)
Jcarlton (2nd trade)
rockyjr (3rd trade)
Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
berk-m (3rd trade)

omowasu (1st trade)
SMcGregor (1st trade
Bleedingshrimp (1st trade)
hooperjetcar (1st trade)
CAO_lover_in_SC (1st trade)
TimButz2 (1st trade)
baglorious (1st trade)
papichulo (1st trade)
Ormonster (1st trade)
MrGudgeon (1st trade)
cricky101 (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.
DonWeb is offline Add to DonWeb's Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote


----------



## C.A.O Brazilia

My end to DonWeb went out today. Unfortunatly Norwegian post dont offer any TC on this shipment. But it will come and smoke you away:cb :ss


----------



## Tripp

I'd like to be put on the list for my 2nd trade if I may.


----------



## avo_addict

DonWeb, I too would like to be added to the list for my 2nd trade. Thanks.


----------



## jesto68

I just finished my first trade on 2/2 - so does that mean I need to wait until 3/2 to get on the list again?

If yes - I'll post again on 3/2. If not - please add me to the list.


----------



## stevieray

Still waiting for a newb to PM.........:bx :s


----------



## HVACMAN

Donweb, I would like to get on the list for my 3rd trade.


----------



## PeakFinder

Donweb,

Per your instructions my first trade, er... bomb is on the way to you: 
0305 2710 0002 2962 4502

For you safety, be sure to wear protective face-gear and welding gloves when you open it! :gn 

peakfinder


----------



## stig

bhudson57 said:


> received my end from stig today. He wasn't lying with his threats. Here's the ****:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for a great trade!


bhudson57 and I have completed our trade.

Your loot from left to right:

A CD with lots of Celtic music for you to enjoy or cower to as you smoke your loot, some Dentyn Ice, Microwave popcorn, some fireworks classes (put them on when you smoke the unbanded perfecto and look at the bright lights. This works especialy well if you enjoy whisky with your smoke.) And some Tabasco cause ya' been smoke bro'.

Second row:
Some Caramel Hot Cocoa (It's cold in the Northeast)
*5 Vegas Series A Archetype*
*ASH Experience *(One of my personal favorites, this one has a little bit of spice and a full body)
*Indian Tabac Limited Reserve* (Medium Body)
*Don Thomas Cameroon*
*Camaguey Perfecto* (Full Body with a bit of spice)
*Gurkha Masters Select Perfecto*
*Oliva Pyramid from 1998*
*K. Hansotia (Gurkha) Gold*
*Perdomo Champaigne*
*Habanos Puros Cameroon*

And some Raspberry Hot Cocoa.

Enjoy

My work here is done and I will soon be raveging another noob in a town near you.


----------



## shaggy

very nice hit stig.....remind me to pm u when i am up for my next one


----------



## stig

shaggy said:


> very nice hit stig.....remind me to pm u when i am up for my next one


The last Canadian that went heads up with me has been in hiding for quite some time now. :bx Do you think that you can handle this?


----------



## shaggy

maybe....but i could die a sweet death trying


----------



## MeNimbus

Finally I can post a pic of King James :gn generosity 



Thank you :mn


----------



## shaggy

nice selection of sticks there


----------



## King James

your welcome sir


----------



## bazookajoe

stevieray said:


> Still waiting for a newb to PM.........:bx :s


Looks like kidrock is scared of ya' so I guess I'm ready for what I'm in for.

PM sent.


----------



## stevieray

DonWeb,
Bazookajoe and myself are doing a trade.


----------



## bhudson57

DonWeb,
stig and I are complete. He hurt me good.

Please put me on the list for my second trade.

Thanks!


----------



## bhudson57

stig said:


> bhudson57 and I have completed our trade.
> 
> Your loot from left to right:
> 
> A CD with lots of Celtic music for you to enjoy or cower to as you smoke your loot, some Dentyn Ice, Microwave popcorn, some fireworks classes (put them on when you smoke the unbanded perfecto and look at the bright lights. This works especialy well if you enjoy whisky with your smoke.) And some Tabasco cause ya' been smoke bro'.
> 
> Second row:
> Some Caramel Hot Cocoa (It's cold in the Northeast)
> *5 Vegas Series A Archetype*
> *ASH Experience *(One of my personal favorites, this one has a little bit of spice and a full body)
> *Indian Tabac Limited Reserve* (Medium Body)
> *Don Thomas Cameroon*
> *Camaguey Perfecto* (Full Body with a bit of spice)
> *Gurkha Masters Select Perfecto*
> *Oliva Pyramid from 1998*
> *K. Hansotia (Gurkha) Gold*
> *Perdomo Champaigne*
> *Habanos Puros Cameroon*
> 
> And some Raspberry Hot Cocoa.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> My work here is done and I will soon be raveging another noob in a town near you.


I actually put the glasses on while watching the Celtic Music and watching the monitor!. Pretty trippy!

Thanks for a great trade, even though it was a little lopsided(you ba...!)


----------



## trogdor

Hi Donweb,
Put me on the FTG list for another noob when you get a chance.
Thanks!
Marc


----------



## riverdawg

Hiya DonWeb, I would like added to the list for 1st Noob trades please


----------



## stig

bhudson57 said:


> I actually put the glasses on while watching the Celtic Music and watching the monitor!. Pretty trippy!
> 
> Thanks for a great trade, even though it was a little lopsided(you ba...!)


Glad thay brought you a good time. Now do the smae thing while smokeing the perfecto!:ss


----------



## borndead1

Yacno, your package went out today.

Delivery Confirmation # 0306 1070 0001 6675 9368

:ss


----------



## Smokey Bob

ATTENTION: DONWEB

Border Collie should be on the alert _stop_ Frisbee is in flight _stop_

Robert


----------



## Malik23

Well, Exthawk seems to be taking some time to get going here. Please put me on to :bx another newb while I let that sit for a bit longer.


----------



## ResIpsa

snowy, on the way to you, 0306 2400 0001 8665 2919, hope you enjoy!


----------



## bazookajoe

Stevieray, shipment on the way.

0112 8882 3008 1623 8436


----------



## snowy

ResIpsa said:


> snowy, on the way to you, 0306 2400 0001 8665 2919, hope you enjoy!


Looking forward to it. Thanks again for taking care of the newbs.


----------



## Silhanek

Got Leeboob's end of the trade today. That completes our trade! :ss 

Along with the pepin blind taste test I also got today, I had to reorganize my humidor. The 150 count I have is almost full with approx. 65 sticks in there now. The little RP didn't quite want to fit anywhere either, so it's punishment will probably be burning to death later tonight! :cb

Included were:

OpusX petite lancero
Hemingway untold story maduro
Don Carlos #4
Graycliff PSG original
Sancho Panza doble maduro
AF selecion privada #1
AF cuban corona
RP 1992 perfecto


----------



## KyLongbeard

Here's what kheffelf sent.



:ss :ss :ss :ss


----------



## kheffelf

That fonseca is from January 06, I have been meaning to tell you that.


----------



## KyLongbeard

kheffelf said:


> That fonseca is from January 06, I have been meaning to tell you that.


Sorry so late with the pics, finally got moved in and cable on today. Awesome array of smokes. Thank you.:ss


----------



## ikwanjin

ResIpsa sent his end today.










Have yet to try ANY of them,
so I may have a busy month ahead of me.

Thanks again for the great selection of cigars,


----------



## KyStickman

Well I was gone 4 days last week for work, and boy did I have a nice surprise waiting for me. 

Muziq sent me 10 of the nicest sticks a man could ask for.:ss 


Sorry for the pic quality. Anyway, this was my first trade and definitely one way to get a guy hooked on trading!!

Just look at the variety of smokes there, and they're almost all new to me! Thanks Muziq. Definitely a good guy to trade with.

By the way, if those numbers mean what I think they do, check out the dates on some of the sticks--nice!


Norm


----------



## muziq

KyStickman said:


> By the way, if those numbers mean what I think they do, check out the dates on some of the sticks--nice!


Yep, that's what they mean. Enjoy!:ss

DonWeb, Kystickman and I are finished with our trade. Please put me on the list again for another noob! :bx :bx :bx


----------



## DonWeb

*NEWBIE SAMPLER TRADE IV * 

*In Progress:*

King James - Publicspeakingnerd 01/03
Rploaded - N3uka 01/10
Rploaded - monetrey 01/12
ca21455 - TheDirector 01/12
Rploaded - kassaq 01/15
Rploaded - hyper_dermic 01/15
sgresso - vince321 01/18
malik23 - exthawk 01/20
ResIpsa - snowy 01/24

68TriShield - jesto 01/26
68TriShield - DragonMan 01/26
Bruisedawg - shaggy 01/26
tynadx - A2VR6 01/31
jovenhut - Daveteal 02/01
yacno - borndead1 02/01
DonWeb - Even Steven 02/03
DonWeb - C.A.O Brazilia 02/03
DonWeb - Dan 02/03
DonWeb - peakfinder 02/03
DonWeb - Smokey Bob 02/03
stevieray - bazookajoe 03/05

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

68 Trishield
Malik23
muziq

*Newbies For Trades:*

tnip23 (2nd trade)
Jhawk (2nd trade)
SMcGregor (1st trade)

==== :mn above this line (you're active ... *pm somebody*)===========

Bilder (2nd trade)
Smokin' machinist (3rd trade)
y3n0 (2nd trade) 
Greerzilla (2nd trade) 
bigkerm (2nd trade)
lenguamor (2nd trade)
Jac2598 (3nd trade)
Ninjanick (2nd trade)
SmokesInAZ (2nd trade)
Ashcan Bill (3rd trade)
Drneves (2nd trade)
Bigman (3rd trade)
Fireman43 (2nd trade) 
NestorZ (2nd trade) 
Jcarlton (2nd trade) 
rockyjr (3rd trade)
Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
berk-m (3rd trade)
Khubli (2nd trade) 
Tripp (2nd Trade)
avo_addict (2nd Trade)
HVACMAN (3rd Trade)

Bleedingshrimp (1st trade)
hooperjetcar (1st trade)
CAO_lover_in_SC (1st trade)
TimButz2 (1st trade)
baglorious (1st trade)
papichulo (1st trade) 
Ormonster (1st trade)
MrGudgeon (1st trade)
cricky101 (1st trade)
riverdawg101 (1st trade)
earnold25 (1st trade)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


----------



## DonWeb

received trades from:

even steven 
peakfinder

both very nice assortments of well packaged smokes. thank you!
(trade feedback posted)

will attend to pics in the pm.


----------



## JHawk

I PM'd 68TriShield -- it looks like we are a "go"!! :ss


----------



## 68TriShield

In Progress:

King James - Publicspeakingnerd 01/03
Rploaded - N3uka 01/10
Rploaded - monetrey 01/12
ca21455 - TheDirector 01/12
Rploaded - kassaq 01/15
Rploaded - hyper_dermic 01/15
sgresso - vince321 01/18
malik23 - exthawk 01/20
ResIpsa - snowy 01/24


68TriShield - JHawk 2/6
Bruisedawg - shaggy 01/26
tynadx - A2VR6 01/31
jovenhut - Daveteal 02/01
yacno - borndead1 02/01
DonWeb - Even Steven 02/03
DonWeb - C.A.O Brazilia 02/03
DonWeb - Dan 02/03
DonWeb - peakfinder 02/03
DonWeb - Smokey Bob 02/03
stevieray - bazookajoe 03/05

Friendly Trading Gorillas:

68 Trishield
Malik23
muziq

Newbies For Trades:


tnip23 (2nd trade)

SMcGregor (1st trade)


==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========



Bilder (2nd trade)
Smokin’ machinist (3rd trade)
y3n0 (2nd trade)
Greerzilla (2nd trade)
bigkerm (2nd trade)
lenguamor (2nd trade)
Jac2598 (3nd trade)
Ninjanick (2nd trade)
SmokesInAZ (2nd trade)
Ashcan Bill (3rd trade)
Drneves (2nd trade)
Bigman (3rd trade)
Fireman43 (2nd trade)
NestorZ (2nd trade)
Jcarlton (2nd trade)
rockyjr (3rd trade)
Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
berk-m (3rd trade)
Khubli (2nd trade)
Tripp (2nd Trade)
avo_addict (2nd Trade)
HVACMAN (3rd Trade)


Bleedingshrimp (1st trade)
hooperjetcar (1st trade)
CAO_lover_in_SC (1st trade)
TimButz2 (1st trade)
baglorious (1st trade)
papichulo (1st trade)
Ormonster (1st trade)
MrGudgeon (1st trade)
cricky101 (1st trade)
riverdawg101 (1st trade)
earnold25 (1st trade)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.
DonWeb is online now Add to DonWeb's Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote


----------



## mrbl8k

Not sure if you missed me on there. When you get a chance can you add me to the waiting list for my 2nd trade please.. Thx


----------



## Tripp

I think you missed me too... I'd like to get on the list for my second trade as well.


----------



## cameroncouch02

Hey Don, put me down for one trade with a newbie. I feel like laying the smack down today.


----------



## SMcGregor

PM sent to 68 Trishield for a newbie trade.... 

Shawn


----------



## dayplanner

4WheelVFR out did himself on this one, nice hit. GREAT TRADE

Cohiba Sublime
Don Pepin Garcia
Fuente 858 SG (This is very rare)
Fuente Shark
Fuente Anejo 48


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Holy Crap! Nice hit.

Enjoy those!


----------



## hyper_dermic

i got RPloaded's end of our trade today
Included was...
Bolivar PC
Partagras Series D #4
El Rey Del Mundo (choix supreme?)
RP olde world reserve maduro (Mmmmm)
Fonseca Maduro
RP vintage 1990
La Aurora 1495
St Luis Rey
Ashton VSG Wizard
Fuente Best Seller

Ouch, my head hurts...:ss 

Pics coming just as soon as i get my camera to work again (new batteries)

-hyp


----------



## SMcGregor

68 Trishield and I are in a trade.

Shawn



SMcGregor said:


> PM sent to 68 Trishield for a newbie trade....
> 
> Shawn


----------



## gvarsity

Things are looking HOT on this thread. Speaking of which it's been a month since my trade with Pnoon would like to be re-added to the list please.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## tnip23

pm sent to malik23


----------



## Even Steven

Mrs. Rock Star said:


> 4WheelVFR out did himself on this one, nice hit. GREAT TRADE
> 
> Cohiba Sublime
> Don Pepin Garcia
> Fuente 858 SG (This is very rare)
> Fuente Shark
> Fuente Anejo 48


Wow! that's a very nice selection!
I have one of those SG 858's, I'm afraid to smoke them as I only have one and like stated above; are very rare.
And that Cohiba Sublime, WTG!!!!


----------



## DonWeb

Tripp said:


> I'd like to be put on the list for my 2nd trade if I may.





avo_addict said:


> DonWeb, I too would like to be added to the list for my 2nd trade. Thanks.





mrbl8k said:


> Not sure if you missed me on there. When you get a chance can you add me to the waiting list for my 2nd trade please.. Thx


i keep a "pending 30 day list" on on my local. (so as not to confuse the thread list). you are each listed therein.


----------



## Malik23

Tnip23 and I are in a trade. Please pay no attention to the 23s... This is purely a coincidence...


----------



## mrbl8k

DonWeb said:


> i keep a "pending 30 day list" on on my local. (so as not to confuse the thread list). you are each listed therein.


Cool. Thank you:cb


----------



## stevieray

I received the sticks from Bazookajoe today. He did a good job of smacking me around. My end went out this morning. Here's the DC#0103 8555 7499 4804 8949

Here's what David sent:


----------



## Bruisedawg

Shaggy, Box went out today, air mail. No DC#. Let me know when you get them.
-Bob:ss :mn


----------



## JHawk

My end to 68TriShield went out today -- DC #0306 3030 0003 6282 8123.


----------



## n3uka

Received my end from Rploaded.
Well worth the wait.
Now the hard part will be waiting for them to rest a couple days 
and which one will be first  :dr 

Thanks for the selection.
Many I haven't tried yet but wanted to.


----------



## Rploaded

I hope you enjoy them



Don Web: Hyper_dermic and N3uka and I are finished.


----------



## Seanohue

Nice one Ryan!


----------



## TheDirector

*John, Ca21455, my Friendly Trading Gorilla, has taken this Noob to school ! *Thanks John, I appreciate the gorilla math, and the selection of smokes here that will allow me to penetrate further into the jungle of maddies than ever before. I will be busy for quite a while with this bunch. :dr

Although I don't see those vintage white owls you promised 

You are truly an FTG of the highest order.

The "trade"









Close ups

















Juan Lopez Epicure #1
Don Diego Anniversario No.1
Bolivar in a swanky tube
SLR Maduro
Partagas SPanish Rosado
JdN Antonio
Sancho Panza Double Mad Quixote 
Sancho Panza Xtra Fuerte Cadiz Torp
La Aurora Maduro Robusto
Trinidad Robusto
AVO 80th Torp
Gurkha Expedition
Padilla Corojo 2006 Edition Esp.
CAO Brazillia
RP Edge
H.Upmann Anniversary 1844

Unbelievable BOTL! He schooled me, and blew me away back into noob land where I belong.

Humbly,
Greg


----------



## tnip23

Malik23 said:


> Tnip23 and I are in a trade. Please pay no attention to the 23s... This is purely a coincidence...


:r yeah I noticed that too. Purely a coincidence.


----------



## shaggy

Bruisedawg said:


> Shaggy, Box went out today, air mail. No DC#. Let me know when you get them.
> -Bob:ss :mn


not too sure if i like that :mn

well i guess i am in for the ride now:ss


----------



## DonWeb

here's how Even Steven rolls...
(gotta like that)


----------



## DonWeb

...and peakfinder just stomps through the jungle
(not caring what's in his path.)


----------



## kassaq

Just got my end from RPloaded. Nice sticks. I haven't tried many of these and I can't wait to burn 'em.

Here's the damage:

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990
Perdomom La Tradicion Cabinet Series P
Bolivar 
Partagas Serie D No.4
Graycliff Espresso 
Oliva Master Blends3
Romeo y Julieta 1975
Montecristo White
H. Upmann
Dona Flor Reserva Especial

Sorry about the crappy resolution... camera phone.


----------



## daveteal

Problem with trade;The package I send through the post office is lost between destinations.Of course Ididnt insure it,Ithought priority mail would be ok.wWe are working it out and im sending another.Just food for thought make sure your insured before sending:hn


----------



## daveteal

daveteal said:


> Problem with trade;The package I send through the post office is lost between destinations.Of course Ididnt insure it,Ithought priority mail would be ok.wWe are working it out and im sending another.Just food for thought make sure your insured before sending:hn


 the trade was with me and Jovenhut


----------



## Slow Burn

DonWeb my 30 days is up can I be added back to the list for my 2nd trade?


----------



## 68TriShield

I'm rolling with 2 Tony. SMcGregor and JHawk....


----------



## kheffelf

:mn Wild Monkey Special :mn

The first two newbs pm me get a shot.
I am looking for somebody to *buy me some pipe tobacco*. So, if you are interested shoot me a pm for details. Like the beads the tobacco will cost around 30 bucks.


----------



## Bruisedawg

TheDirector said:


> *John, Ca21455, my Friendly Trading Gorilla, has taken this Noob to school ! *Thanks John, I appreciate the gorilla math, and the selection of smokes here that will allow me to penetrate further into the jungle of maddies than ever before. I will be busy for quite a while with this bunch. :dr
> 
> Although I don't see those vintage white owls you promised
> 
> You are truly an FTG of the highest order.
> 
> The "trade"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan Lopez Epicure #1
> Don Diego Anniversario No.1
> Bolivar in a swanky tube
> SLR Maduro
> Partagas SPanish Rosado
> JdN Antonio
> Sancho Panza Double Mad Quixote
> Sancho Panza Xtra Fuerte Cadiz Torp
> La Aurora Maduro Robusto
> Trinidad Robusto
> AVO 80th Torp
> Gurkha Expedition
> Padilla Corojo 2006 Edition Esp.
> CAO Brazillia
> RP Edge
> H.Upmann Anniversary 1844
> 
> Unbelievable BOTL! He schooled me, and blew me away back into noob land where I belong.
> 
> Humbly,
> Greg


Nice Hit! Enjoy the smokes!


----------



## earnold25

kheffelf said:


> :mn Wild Monkey Special :mn
> 
> The first two newbs pm me get a shot.
> I am looking for somebody to *buy me some pipe tobacco*. So, if you are interested shoot me a pm for details. Like the beads the tobacco will cost around 30 bucks.


PM'd you


----------



## kheffelf

kheffelf said:


> :mn Wild Monkey Special :mn
> 
> The first two newbs pm me get a shot.
> I am looking for somebody to *buy me some pipe tobacco*. So, if you are interested shoot me a pm for details. Like the beads the tobacco will cost around 30 bucks.


I can do one more, any takers.


----------



## ttours

kheffelf said:


> :mn Wild Monkey Special :mn
> 
> The first two newbs pm me get a shot.
> I am looking for somebody to *buy me some pipe tobacco*. So, if you are interested shoot me a pm for details. Like the beads the tobacco will cost around 30 bucks.


Hi, my name is Trudy and I have sent you a PM.

thanks


----------



## ca21455

Tony - trade between CA21455 and TheDirector is complete, no thanks to the speed and agility of the US and Canadian postal service!:c


----------



## DonWeb

sir, we have a firing solution on bogies zero-one-zero and zero-one-one.

(flood tubes three and five.)

aye, sir ... tube three (even steven) and five (peakfinder) flooded.

(fire fish at will).

aye sir......... sir, both fish are running hot and true.


----------



## montecristo#2

Mrs. Rock Star said:


> 4WheelVFR out did himself on this one, nice hit. GREAT TRADE
> 
> Cohiba Sublime
> Don Pepin Garcia
> Fuente 858 SG (This is very rare)
> Fuente Shark
> Fuente Anejo 48


Hey, I think some of those came from my humidor!  :r :r :r

Nicely done Ray, those are some really nice smokes. :dr Enjoy those Mrs. Rock Star.


----------



## shaggy

montecristo#2 said:


> Hey, I think some of those came from my humidor!
> 
> Nicely done Ray, those are some really nice smokes. :dr Enjoy those Mrs. Rock Star.


now how would kasr have got those????
:r


----------



## kheffelf

kheffelf said:


> :mn Wild Monkey Special :mn
> 
> The first two newbs pm me get a shot.
> I am looking for somebody to *buy me some pipe tobacco*. So, if you are interested shoot me a pm for details. Like the beads the tobacco will cost around 30 bucks.


This is all done, Donweb if you want to know who participated it was ttours and earnold25.


----------



## SMcGregor

68Trishield your package is on the way! I hope you enjoy it!

DC# 03063030000079473654

Shawn



68TriShield said:


> I'm rolling with 2 Tony. SMcGregor and JHawk....


----------



## snowy

ResIpsa said:


> snowy, on the way to you, 0306 2400 0001 8665 2919, hope you enjoy!


I received ResIpsa's end of the trade. Some really good sticks.:dr Did not have time to take picture yet, but will post pics by end of the day. Thanks again for the great stogies Vic.


----------



## DonWeb

kheffelf said:


> This is all done, Donweb if you want to know who participated it was ttours and earnold25.


ttours !!!!!

how the heck did you guys on the list let a three post newb beat you to the punch.:r


----------



## ResIpsa

Tony, snowy and Ikwanjin and I have completed our trades. Thank you guys!


----------



## publicspeakingnerd

King James and I have completed my first trade. Here are the results:










-2 Jose Piedra petite coronas
-Hoya De monterey robusto
-Punch (churchill I believe)
-Ramon Allohes 
-tatuaje

I enjoyed trading with you, jim. Thanks for breaking my trading cherry, so to speak.


----------



## bazookajoe

Received Stevieray's end of our trade - he put the hurt on me with a great selection of sticks. The Cohiba Black(?), RP Cuban Blend, Punch Gran Puro and AVO 80th are new to me, and some of the others are different sizes than I've had before. Nice :sl Steve - thank you.


----------



## snowy

As promise pictures of ResIspa's end of the NST.










Have not had most of these sticks. Thanks again for a great selection. What is the unbanded cigar ?

Man, my picture looks like S**t compare to the one above. Especially compared to what KASR took in the All cigar lounge.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

68TriShield said:


> In Progress:
> 
> King James - Publicspeakingnerd 01/03
> Rploaded - N3uka 01/10
> Rploaded - monetrey 01/12
> ca21455 - TheDirector 01/12
> Rploaded - kassaq 01/15
> Rploaded - hyper_dermic 01/15
> sgresso - vince321 01/18
> malik23 - exthawk 01/20
> ResIpsa - snowy 01/24
> 
> 68TriShield - JHawk 2/6
> Bruisedawg - shaggy 01/26
> tynadx - A2VR6 01/31
> jovenhut - Daveteal 02/01
> yacno - borndead1 02/01
> DonWeb - Even Steven 02/03
> DonWeb - C.A.O Brazilia 02/03
> DonWeb - Dan 02/03
> DonWeb - peakfinder 02/03
> DonWeb - Smokey Bob 02/03
> stevieray - bazookajoe 03/05
> 
> Friendly Trading Gorillas:
> 
> 68 Trishield
> Malik23
> muziq
> 
> Newbies For Trades:
> 
> tnip23 (2nd trade)
> 
> SMcGregor (1st trade)
> 
> ==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========
> 
> Bilder (2nd trade)
> Smokin' machinist (3rd trade)
> y3n0 (2nd trade)
> Greerzilla (2nd trade)
> bigkerm (2nd trade)
> lenguamor (2nd trade)
> Jac2598 (3nd trade)
> Ninjanick (2nd trade)
> SmokesInAZ (2nd trade)
> Ashcan Bill (3rd trade)
> Drneves (2nd trade)
> Bigman (3rd trade)
> Fireman43 (2nd trade)
> NestorZ (2nd trade)
> Jcarlton (2nd trade)
> rockyjr (3rd trade)
> Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
> berk-m (3rd trade)
> Khubli (2nd trade)
> Tripp (2nd Trade)
> avo_addict (2nd Trade)
> HVACMAN (3rd Trade)
> 
> Bleedingshrimp (1st trade)
> hooperjetcar (1st trade)
> CAO_lover_in_SC (1st trade)
> TimButz2 (1st trade)
> baglorious (1st trade)
> papichulo (1st trade)
> Ormonster (1st trade)
> MrGudgeon (1st trade)
> cricky101 (1st trade)
> riverdawg101 (1st trade)
> earnold25 (1st trade)
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...
> 
> Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.
> DonWeb is online now Add to DonWeb's Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote


I think this is where everything was...

Just wanted to put it up here since it's been a few pages with all the prOn being posted.


----------



## bazookajoe

DonWeb, the trade between Stevieray and me is done.


----------



## SaltyMcGee

DonWeb....

I believe I'm eligible for my 2nd trade.....(I think)


----------



## SMcGregor

68TriShield and I are in a trade and his package went out Yesterday...

Shawn



Greerzilla said:


> I think this is where everything was...
> 
> Just wanted to put it up here since it's been a few pages with all the prOn being posted.


----------



## mike32312

Hey Shawn I'm sure their gonna love those strawberry blunts and watermelon white owls. :r


----------



## 68TriShield

JHawks end of our trade came today.Some good tasting cigars in there Bro,i will pack up my end tomarrow...


----------



## SMcGregor

hahahah those were my best selection! Thanks for loaning them to me!:r



mike32312 said:


> Hey Shawn I'm sure their gonna love those strawberry blunts and watermelon white owls. :r


----------



## DonWeb

c.a.o brazilia is out of the gates tradin' hard...

http://img131.imageshack.us/my.php?image=caobraziliaif7.jpg


----------



## DonWeb

and smokey bob steps up to the plate

[IMG=http://img107.imageshack.us/img107/9748/smokeybobqa4.th.jpg]


----------



## C.A.O Brazilia

DonWeb said:


> c.a.o brazilia is out of the gates tradin' hard...
> 
> http://img131.imageshack.us/my.php?image=caobraziliaif7.jpg


I`ll bet the shock wave is still shaking ya:ss


----------



## muziq

:mn *WILD MONKEYS SPECIAL*:mn 

I'm looking for 5 noobs-must be on first or second trade, or have a join date of January 2007 or later. 

Like a car dealership in August, I have new product coming in and need to clear out the '06, '05, and some '04 models from my humi. This is your chance to get a great deal using your Gorilla Math ™ skills!

Here's the deal: *send me TWO cigars and TWO cigars only*. Send me your favorite maduro and your favorite natural. Or send me two of your favorite maduros. Or two of your favorite naturals. It don't matter. Just send me TWO cigars.

What you'll get: at least TEN cigars, maybe more, depending on the final count of what I need to clear out. And on whether you followed the directions to send only two cigars to me.

To sweeten the deal: at least FOUR of these cigars will all be from the same manufacturer, same line, but different shapes/sizes. This is a great opportunity to see how shape/size affects flavor when things like blend and age are the same. These are from a very well-respected brand that most gorillas like a lot, and they've all got at least two years on them. The other cigars will be very nice, aged at least a year. 

*IF YOU SEND MORE THAN TWO CIGARS, I'LL JUST SEND YOUR CIGARS BACK TO YOU.* I'm serious about needing to make space in my humi, so no asshats trying to impress with a large # of sticks or tagalongs, please!

Okay, first 5 noobs on 1st/2nd trade or having joined Jan '07 or after get in on this deal. PM me, and post to this thread that you PMed me. I'll post back on the takers, and send you mailing info. 

:mn


----------



## earnold25

pm'd you


----------



## muziq

earnold25 said:


> pm'd you


You're in. More cowbell!


----------



## C.A.O Brazilia

u got pm.


----------



## muziq

C.A.O Brazilia said:


> u got pm.


Got it. Check your inbox...


----------



## baglorious

Baggy likey monkey.

Count me in for the Wild Monkey Special, please.

Just PM'ed you, Muziq.


----------



## DragonMan

Just pm'ed you musiq! :ss


----------



## muziq

baglorious said:


> Baggy likey monkey.
> 
> Count me in for the Wild Monkey Special, please.
> 
> Just PM'ed you, Muziq.


Check yer inbox...


----------



## muziq

DragonMan said:


> Just pm'ed you musiq! :ss


Check yer inbox...


----------



## muziq

Update on the Gorilla Math (TM) Wild Monkeys Special:

earnold25
CAO Brazilia
baglorious
Dragonman
you, if you PM me and meet the noob requirements :r


----------



## earnold25

muziq said:


> Update on the Gorilla Math (TM) Wild Monkeys Special:
> 
> earnold25
> CAO Brazilia
> baglorious
> Dragonman
> you, if you PM me and meet the noob requirements :r


Well it looks like no one else is interested. I'll gladly send you four smokes and take that last slot


----------



## Papichulo

earnold25 said:


> Well it looks like no one else is interested. I'll gladly send you four smokes and take that last slot


I have already pm'd him :ss


----------



## earnold25

Papichulo said:


> I have already pm'd him :ss


good. i woulda felt guilty if he said yes


----------



## muziq

Papichulo said:


> I have already pm'd him :ss


Check yer inbox :r


----------



## Papichulo

muziq said:


> Check yer inbox :r


I received your PM and replied back--yes!


----------



## muziq

Update on the Gorilla Math (TM) Wild Monkeys Special:

earnold25
CAO Brazilia
baglorious
Dragonman
Papichulo
This thing is closed. You five should check your PMs in just a bit for info...


----------



## tnip23

Malik23-Package headed north.:gn :gn 0305 2710 0002 3977 9490


----------



## cre8v1

DonWeb-
Could you please add me to the list for my 2nd trade?

Thanks! :ss


----------



## 68TriShield

i got smcgregors end of the trade today,quite similar to the last batch sent to me.I found that interesting.Good smokes here Shawn,thank you.
Your end will go out asap and i'll post the tracking#...


----------



## txdyna65

I recieved a2vr6 end of the trade today. Some good smokes you sent me Alex, a few of my favorites and a few I have not tried....whats the age on that JLP? I'll get your end out to you tommorrow....prepare your mailbox :ss


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Mrs. Rock Star said:


> 4WheelVFR out did himself on this one, nice hit. GREAT TRADE
> 
> Cohiba Sublime
> Don Pepin Garcia
> Fuente 858 SG (This is very rare)
> Fuente Shark
> Fuente Anejo 48


I hope you enjoy those. I had to unleash the good stuff after that beating you and your hubby gave me!


----------



## 68TriShield

Shawn aka smcgregor,heres your tracking # 0306 0320 0005 5380 0906 USPS


----------



## earnold25

muziq said:


> Update on the Gorilla Math (TM) Wild Monkeys Special:
> 
> earnold25
> CAO Brazilia
> baglorious
> Dragonman
> Papichulo
> This thing is closed. You five should check your PMs in just a bit for info...


Muzig...package sent via usps, DC: 0306 0320 0002 1514 2245

thanks!


----------



## SMcGregor

Glad they got there safe! Hope you enjoy them!

shawn



68TriShield said:


> i got smcgregors end of the trade today,quite similar to the last batch sent to me.I found that interesting.Good smokes here Shawn,thank you.
> Your end will go out asap and i'll post the tracking#...


----------



## txdyna65

Alex (a2vr6) I sent out my end of the trade today


----------



## a2vr6

txdyna65 said:


> Alex (a2vr6) I sent out my end of the trade today


Thanks Kenny. I hope you enjoy the smokes I sent, the JLP has over a year on it. Ugly little thing huh? It sure is tasty though...hahah.


----------



## Papichulo

muziq said:


> Update on the Gorilla Math (TM) Wild Monkeys Special:
> 
> earnold25
> CAO Brazilia
> baglorious
> Dragonman
> Papichulo
> This thing is closed. You five should check your PMs in just a bit for info...


Muziq, ups tracking # 1ZRW56620338289602
It should be there by tomorrow afternoon (Feb 14).

Cheers


----------



## txdyna65

a2vr6 said:


> Thanks Kenny. I hope you enjoy the smokes I sent, the JLP has over a year on it. Ugly little thing huh? It sure is tasty though...hahah.


Yeah my wife said it was the ugliest cigar in the humidor :r I said it didnt have to be pretty to burn and taste good 

I dont have a DC# but I guess you knew that, your T-shirts are on the way


----------



## baglorious

muziq said:


> Update on the Gorilla Math (TM) Wild Monkeys Special:
> 
> earnold25
> CAO Brazilia
> baglorious
> Dragonman
> Papichulo
> This thing is closed. You five should check your PMs in just a bit for info...


Package is out as of early this AM. DC# 0306 2400 0002 1214 0526. Might be an overly stupid packing job, but in a good way at least.


----------



## C.A.O Brazilia

muziq said:


> Update on the Gorilla Math (TM) Wild Monkeys Special:
> 
> earnold25
> CAO Brazilia
> baglorious
> Dragonman
> Papichulo
> This thing is closed. You five should check your PMs in just a bit for info...


Package away. My postoffice does not offer any tc on this shipment. You will receive it in 6-12 days.


----------



## muziq

C.A.O Brazilia said:


> Package away. My postoffice does not offer any tc on this shipment. You will receive it in 6-12 days.


Got it, Brazilia! Thanks also to Earnold, Papichulo, and Baglorious for posting your DCs!


----------



## yacno

borndead1 said:


> Yacno, your package went out today.
> 
> Delivery Confirmation # 0306 1070 0001 6675 9368
> 
> :ss


Mr. Dead's package arrived today. Nice cigars here:

He also included a package destined for the Tikihut... I was planning on sending another package there anyway so we are doubling up and saving postage. I am sure the troops will appreciate your gesture!

My return package will go out tomorrow. I'll send a PM with a DC tomorrow night.

Good trade borndead1!!!!!!


----------



## DragonMan

I just received Dave's, alias "68TriShield", end of our trade. What can I say!! You went over and above, *thank you very much*!! If the reviews on these cigars are even half right, I'm in for one heck of a treat. I guess the rest of you would like to know what he sent. 7 of the best non-Cubans around!!

- Fuente Fuente Opus X
- Padron Anniversary 1964 Superior Maduro
- Rocky Patel Vintage 1990
- Fuente Anejo No.77 Shark
- Padron 3000 Maduro
- Padron Anniversary 1926 No.2 Natural
- Rocky Patel Old World Reserve

And yes, you have to see the p-o-r-n!!!









Sorry about the resolution, I wish I had a camera like KASR's.

Awesome trade Dave thanks again!!


----------



## DragonMan

The Gorilla Math (TM) Wild Monkeys Special

Musiq the package was shipped yesterday AM, the DC# is CX 185 074 295 CA . Use this link to track it www.canadapost.ca. The post office said about 7 business days for delivery. Thanks!!  
:ss


----------



## Puffin Fresh

DragonMan said:


> I just received Dave's, alias "68TriShield", end of our trade. What can I say!! You went over and above, *thank you very much*!! If the reviews on these cigars are even half right, I'm in for one heck of a treat. I guess the rest of you would like to know what he sent. 7 of the best non-Cubans around!!
> 
> - Fuente Fuente Opus X
> - Padron Anniversary 1964 Superior Maduro
> - Rocky Patel Vintage 1990
> - Fuente Anejo No.77 Shark
> - Padron 3000 Maduro
> - Padron Anniversary 1926 No.2 Natural
> - Rocky Patel Old World Reserve
> 
> And yes, you have to see the p-o-r-n!!!
> 
> View attachment 4159
> 
> 
> Sorry about the resolution, I wish I had a camera like KASR's.
> 
> Awesome trade Dave thanks again!!


Very nice! Dave is a great BOTL and that is quite a hit he put on you!


----------



## daveteal

My trade w/JOVENHUT has hit a snag.My package is being returned.One reason I was told is that they found cigars in it and confiscated it.Apparently you can no longer ship cigars via. u.s. postal service ,this is news to me.So I thought I would pass this on if nobody else was aware.
Sorry for the delay on my trade.


----------



## Even Steven

I just recieved DonWeb's half of my first NST



Gorgous selection! I've smoked a RP and an Edge before, but never in those sizes, the rest are all new to me and have never touched my humi until now.

He even included what is now the oldest cigar I currently own, a 92' Montecristo Joyita, that's older than my sister!

Thank you bro!


----------



## DragonMan

Greerzilla said:


> Very nice! Dave is a great BOTL and that is quite a hit he put on you!


I agree 110%!! :ss


----------



## stevieray

daveteal said:


> My trade w/JOVENHUT has hit a snag.My package is being returned.One reason I was told is that they found cigars in it and confiscated it.Apparently you can no longer ship cigars via. u.s. postal service ,this is news to me.So I thought I would pass this on if nobody else was aware.
> Sorry for the delay on my trade.


There is no restriction to mailing tobacco/cigars vis usps....unless they are from Cuba.


----------



## Malik23

stevieray said:


> There is no restriction to mailing tobacco/cigars vis usps....unless they are from Cuba.


:tpd:


----------



## trogdor

daveteal said:


> My trade w/JOVENHUT has hit a snag.My package is being returned.One reason I was told is that they found cigars in it and confiscated it.Apparently you can no longer ship cigars via. u.s. postal service ,this is news to me.So I thought I would pass this on if nobody else was aware.
> Sorry for the delay on my trade.


How were the cigars packaged? Any labelling on the box? How were they mailed (priority, etc.)?

I didn't think that they were allowed to open mail unless they thought that there was something dangerous about it.

Tobacco is not on the restricted items list according to the postal web site...


----------



## mrbl8k

VERY nice mr.web! Beautiful selection! Older than my nephews. lol!


----------



## JHawk

I received 68TriShield's end of our trade today. What a great selection! My camera is busted, but here is the lineup:

Perdomo Reserve "E" Cuban Cafe (Sungrown)
Fuente Don Carlos Double Robusto
Padron 2000 Maduro
Padron 1964 Anny Monarca Maduro
Party Short

Thanks a lot, Dave! I am looking forward to these as the 2000 is the only one I have tried before.


----------



## muziq

DragonMan said:


> The Gorilla Math (TM) Wild Monkeys Special
> 
> Musiq the package was shipped yesterday AM, the DC# is CX 185 074 295 CA . Use this link to track it www.canadapost.ca. The post office said about 7 business days for delivery. Thanks!!
> :ss


Sweet...man, two international destinations for my return fire. I'm goin' GLOBAL ON YOUR :mn @SSES :r


----------



## 68TriShield

Enjoy your smokes Jon and Shawn...this is done Tony, JHawk and SMcGregor...


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

Rploaded - monetrey 01/12
sgresso - vince321 01/18
malik23 - exthawk 01/20
Bruisedawg - shaggy 01/26
tynadx - A2VR6 01/31
jovenhut - Daveteal 02/01
yacno - borndead1 02/01
DonWeb - C.A.O Brazilia 02/03
DonWeb - Smokey Bob 02/03

68TriShield - SMcGregor 02/06
Malik23 - tnip23 02/07
kheffelf - earnold25 02/08
kheffelf - ttours 02/08
muziq - earnold25
muziq - C.A.O Brazilia
muziq - baglorious
muziq - Dragonman
muziq - papichulo

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

cameroncouch02

*Newbies For Trades:*

Bilder (2nd trade)
Smokin' machinist (3rd trade)

==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========

y3n0 (2nd trade)
Greerzilla (2nd trade)
bigkerm (2nd trade)
lenguamor (2nd trade)
Jac2598 (3nd trade)
Ninjanick (2nd trade)
SmokesInAZ (2nd trade)
Ashcan Bill (3rd trade)
Drneves (2nd trade)
Bigman (3rd trade)
Fireman43 (2nd trade)
NestorZ (2nd trade)
Jcarlton (2nd trade)
rockyjr (3rd trade)
Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
berk-m (3rd trade)
Khubli (2nd trade)
Tripp (2nd Trade)
avo_addict (2nd Trade)
HVACMAN (3rd Trade)
Gvarsity (2nd trade)
slowburn (2nd trade)
Saltymcgee (2nd trade)
cre8v1 (2nd trade)

Bleedingshrimp (1st trade)
hooperjetcar (1st trade)
CAO_lover_in_SC (1st trade)
TimButz2 (1st trade)
baglorious (1st trade)
papichulo (1st trade)
Ormonster (1st trade)
MrGudgeon (1st trade)
cricky101 (1st trade)
riverdawg101 (1st trade)
Sniper2075
BamaDoc77

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


----------



## trogdor

*Donweb -* please add me to the FTG list.

I'm ready for another noob!


----------



## Malik23

Received Tnip23's end of our trade today.










Remedios Extra Fino - new to me
CAO Cameroon
Gurkha Expedition
Ashton VSG
RP Vintage 92
HDM Dark Sumatra - new to me
La Flor di Maria Mancini - new to me

Nice hit. I'll get yours in the mail by the end of the week.


----------



## tnip23

Malik23 said:


> Received Tnip23's end of our trade today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remedios Extra Fino - new to me
> CAO Cameroon
> Gurkha Expedition
> Ashton VSG
> RP Vintage 92
> HDM Dark Sumatra - new to me
> La Flor di Maria Mancini - new to me
> 
> Nice hit. I'll get yours in the mail by the end of the week.


Glad they made it through the snow, enjoy.


----------



## muziq

Update on my :mn Gorilla Math (TM) trade--received Papichulo's end, and in addition to following directions like a champ, the two cigars he sent are TOP NOTCH!



Great job, Brent!

FYI: for the other four in this special, I'm waiting until at least three show up to begin the return fire. I'll post pics as I get your end of the trade.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Donweb, could you add me to the FTG list again please? Time to smack another noob around.:sl


----------



## daveteal

stevieray said:


> There is no restriction to mailing tobacco/cigars vis usps....unless they are from Cuba.


I guess it depends on who you talk to at the p.o. ,thanks.


----------



## smokin' machinist

PM sent to cameroncouch02.


----------



## muziq

Installment #2 in the :mn Gorilla Math (TM) trade--this one from Earnold25!



Look at that...another gorilla who can count like a HUMAN  Thanks for playing along...and trust that the lesson in Gorilla Math (TM) will be a good kind of pain :bx


----------



## cameroncouch02

smokin' machinist said:


> PM sent to cameroncouch02.


Death will be the result on this poor soul.:cb


----------



## StudentSmoker

DonWeb,

I'll gladly take on two Newbs. 

Awaiting proper PM's!


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

Rploaded - monetrey 01/12
sgresso - vince321 01/18
malik23 - exthawk 01/20
Bruisedawg - shaggy 01/26
tynadx - A2VR6 01/31
jovenhut - Daveteal 02/01
yacno - borndead1 02/01
DonWeb - C.A.O Brazilia 02/03
DonWeb - Smokey Bob 02/03

68TriShield - SMcGregor 02/06
Malik23 - tnip23 02/07
kheffelf - earnold25 02/08
kheffelf - ttours 02/08
muziq - earnold25 02/12
muziq - C.A.O Brazilia 02/12
muziq - baglorious 02/12
muziq - Dragonman 02/12
muziq - papichulo 02/12
cameroncouch02 - Smokin' machinist 02/15

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

trogdor
4WheelVFR
StudentSmoker x2

*Newbies For Trades:*

Bilder (2nd trade) <<<<<< ---------- are you there ?
Bleedingshrimp (1st trade)
hooperjetcar (1st trade)
y3n0 (2nd trade)
Greerzilla (2nd trade)

==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========

bigkerm (2nd trade)
lenguamor (2nd trade)
Jac2598 (3nd trade)
Ninjanick (2nd trade)
SmokesInAZ (2nd trade)
Ashcan Bill (3rd trade)
Drneves (2nd trade)
Bigman (3rd trade)
Fireman43 (2nd trade)
NestorZ (2nd trade)
Jcarlton (2nd trade)
rockyjr (3rd trade)
Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
berk-m (3rd trade)
Khubli (2nd trade)
Tripp (2nd Trade)
avo_addict (2nd Trade)
HVACMAN (3rd Trade)
Gvarsity (2nd trade)
slowburn (2nd trade)
Saltymcgee (2nd trade)
cre8v1 (2nd trade)

CAO_lover_in_SC (1st trade)
TimButz2 (1st trade)
baglorious (1st trade)
papichulo (1st trade)
Ormonster (1st trade)
MrGudgeon (1st trade)
cricky101 (1st trade)
riverdawg101 (1st trade)
Sniper2075 (1st trade)
BamaDoc77 (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

PM sent to 4WheelVFR


----------



## hooperjetcar

PM sent to StudentSmoker


----------



## Malik23

tnip23 said:


> Glad they made it through the snow, enjoy.


Your package is on it's way. DC# is 0103 8555 7499 1429 7982


----------



## justinwb

Hey guys I put the hobby on the back burner and would really like to get a little trader feedback for my noob status could I please be added to the list?

Ps. I was referred by DriftyGypsy

Thanks


----------



## StudentSmoker

hooperjetcar said:


> PM sent to StudentSmoker


hooperjetcar and I are in a trade. Bring it on!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Greerzilla said:


> PM sent to 4WheelVFR


Greerzilla and I are in a trade......I'm not sure this guy is very Noobish though....


----------



## physiognomy

Hi, newbie here looking to participate... can I be added to the list? After last week on cbid I will have a reasonable selection to trade... I now know why you all call it the evil site!


----------



## PeakFinder

Received my first trade back from DonWeb, Boy, he poked me in the eye!! Here's what I got--

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=10651&d=1171659923


----------



## Puffin Fresh

4WheelVFR said:


> Greerzilla and I are in a trade......I'm not sure this guy is very Noobish though....


Well, I'll still make some noobish judgement calls. For instance, I did PM you to trade. :r

Your package is on the way. 0305 0830 0001 2340 6395

I'm sure I sent at least one you haven't tried. Maybe just one though. You'll like all of them though. :gn


----------



## shaggy

wow
recieved bruisedawgs end today....he went :mn on my azz
he is a VERY GENEROUS botl
he sent some very nice sticks and all will be enjoyed :ss 

here is the p o r n








thank you very much bruce


and bruisedawg and i are finished


----------



## livwire68

May I get back on the list for my 3rd and final trade, I believe my time is up! Thanks!
Coy


----------



## SMcGregor

Yes! I have to admit I am done! Wow! Ok I knew the FTG were here to take care of us Newbies but I am super stoked about this trade! My best one yet! Thank you very much Dave!

Here the ****!! God I love this place!!!!!!



68TriShield said:


> Enjoy your smokes Jon and Shawn...this is done Tony, JHawk and SMcGregor...


----------



## muziq

Update #3 in the :mn Gorilla Math (TM): Baglorious' glorious package arrived today--



Tasty! Thanks Mark!

First volley of :mn return fire will head out later tonight. CAO Brazilia and Dragonman, yours will go out immediately upon arrival of your packages.


----------



## muziq

:mn :gn 

Papichulo: 0483 5970 0210 0904 0237

Baglorious: 0483 5970 0210 0904 0220

Earnold25: 0483 5970 0210 0904 0244


----------



## Papichulo

muziq said:


> :mn :gn
> 
> Papichulo: 0483 5970 0210 0904 0237
> 
> Baglorious: 0483 5970 0210 0904 0220
> 
> Earnold25: 0483 5970 0210 0904 0244


Thanks Heath! I will keep an eye out and post pics


----------



## muziq

Papichulo said:


> Thanks Heath! I will keep an eye and post pics


Brent, being in the service, I think you need to keep both your eyes if at all possible :r


----------



## Papichulo

:r


muziq said:


> Brent, being in the service, I think you need to keep both your eyes if at all possible :r


I died laughing and had to correct it:r


----------



## schnell987

I just entered the jungle the other day and would like to join in the trading. Please add my name to the list.

Thanks!


----------



## Hoplophile

Alright, I'm ready to play! Please add me to the list.


----------



## vince321-cl

Sgresso's package arrived this week and it was great. I would like to post some pictures but my digital camera is with the wife, who has not yet moved to H-Town and is unavailable for my use, until she get's here. Could be a few more weeks. Oh, well...............

Anyway, Sgresso was kind enough to send the following:

1. Rocky Patel Vintage 1990
2. Consuegra x 2
3. Gurkha Nepalese Warrior
4. Graycliff Red Label (Can't wait to try this one, it's my first!)
5. Gurkha Regent (These are good - Thanks!)
6. George Rico Special x2
7. CAO Extreme (New one for me and I'm looking forward to it!)

Nine smokes total and then to cap it off, an old cigar box and some liquor filled chocolates. Really, much to generous.

Super trade and much appreciated.


----------



## Bleedingshrimp

PM sent to StudentSmoker.:ss


----------



## Sancho

Don,
If you would be so kind as to add me back to the list for my third and final trade as a newbie gorilla I would appreciate it!


----------



## trogdor

:s:s


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

Rploaded - monetrey 01/12
malik23 - exthawk 01/20
tynadx - A2VR6 01/31
jovenhut - Daveteal 02/01
yacno - borndead1 02/01
DonWeb - C.A.O Brazilia 02/03
DonWeb - Smokey Bob 02/03

Malik23 - tnip23 02/07
kheffelf - earnold25 02/08
kheffelf - ttours 02/08
muziq - earnold25, C.A.O Brazilia, baglorious, Dragonman,papichulo 
cameroncouch02 - Smokin' machinist 02/15
4WheelVFR - Greerzilla 02/16
StudentSmoker - hooperjetcar 02/16
StudentSmoker - bleedingshrimp 02/17

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

trogdor

*Newbies For Trades:*

y3n0 (2nd trade) <<<<<< last call 
bigkerm (2nd trade)

==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========

lenguamor (2nd trade)
Jac2598 (3nd trade)
Ninjanick (2nd trade)
SmokesInAZ (2nd trade)
Ashcan Bill (3rd trade)
Drneves (2nd trade)
Bigman (3rd trade)
Fireman43 (2nd trade)
NestorZ (2nd trade)
Jcarlton (2nd trade)
rockyjr (3rd trade)
Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
berk-m (3rd trade)
Khubli (2nd trade)
Tripp (2nd Trade)
avo_addict (2nd Trade)
HVACMAN (3rd Trade)
Gvarsity (2nd trade)
slowburn (2nd trade)
Saltymcgee (2nd trade)
cre8v1 (2nd trade)
livwire68 (3rd trade)
Sancho (3rd trade)

CAO_lover_in_SC (1st trade)
TimButz2 (1st trade)
baglorious (1st trade)
papichulo (1st trade)
Ormonster (1st trade)
MrGudgeon (1st trade)
cricky101 (1st trade)
riverdawg101 (1st trade)
Sniper2075 (1st trade)
BamaDoc77 (1st trade)
justinwb (1st trade)
physiognomy (1st trade)
schnell987 (1st trade)
Hoplophile (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


----------



## Bigkerm

PM sent to Trogdor


----------



## trogdor

Bigkerm said:


> PM sent to Trogdor


Bigkerm and I are in trade!


----------



## jovenhut

Don put me down for another one.


----------



## newcigarz

DonWeb Please add me to the NST List. Thank-you


----------



## hooperjetcar

Hey All:

I am a little delayed in getting my package to StudentSmoker. Meant to get to it FRI, but boss kept me late, went ahead and boxed it up, then had family issues Sat and just could not get to PO, realized that today would be a holiday and unboxed so sticks didn't suffer from too long with moisture pillow, now to top it off, just got diagnosed with Strep, and figure nobody wants me handling sticks I'm sending to them for 24 hours or so (that's the period I should be contagious for) so.... To make a long story short (too late) I promise package will go out Wed and sorry for the delay.


----------



## Fumioso

Dear Donweb,

I'll take on another newb, if you can wake one up for me. I promise to be nice to the newb. Or at least as nice as I can be. :gn 

Your friend,
Fumioso

P.S. I am currently disease free. Just got released yesterday and they tell me the TB is totally cured.  

(Get well soon Hooper!)


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

Rploaded - monetrey 01/12
malik23 - exthawk 01/20
tynadx - A2VR6 01/31
jovenhut - Daveteal 02/01
yacno - borndead1 02/01
DonWeb - C.A.O Brazilia 02/03
DonWeb - Smokey Bob 02/03

Malik23 - tnip23 02/07
kheffelf - earnold25 02/08
kheffelf - ttours 02/08
muziq - earnold25, C.A.O Brazilia, baglorious, Dragonman,papichulo 
cameroncouch02 - Smokin' machinist 02/15
4WheelVFR - Greerzilla 02/16
StudentSmoker - hooperjetcar 02/16
StudentSmoker - bleedingshrimp 02/17
trogdor - bigkerm 02/19

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

jovenhut
Fumioso

*Newbies For Trades:*
lenguamor (2nd trade)
Jac2598 (3nd trade)
CAO_lover_in_SC (1st trade)

==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========

Ninjanick (2nd trade)
SmokesInAZ (2nd trade)
Ashcan Bill (3rd trade)
Drneves (2nd trade)
Bigman (3rd trade)
Fireman43 (2nd trade)
NestorZ (2nd trade)
Jcarlton (2nd trade)
rockyjr (3rd trade)
Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
berk-m (3rd trade)
Khubli (2nd trade)
Tripp (2nd Trade)
avo_addict (2nd Trade)
HVACMAN (3rd Trade)
Gvarsity (2nd trade)
slowburn (2nd trade)
Saltymcgee (2nd trade)
cre8v1 (2nd trade)
livwire68 (3rd trade)
Sancho (3rd trade)

TimButz2 (1st trade)
baglorious (1st trade)
papichulo (1st trade)
Ormonster (1st trade)
MrGudgeon (1st trade)
cricky101 (1st trade)
riverdawg101 (1st trade)
Sniper2075 (1st trade)
BamaDoc77 (1st trade)
justinwb (1st trade)
physiognomy (1st trade)
schnell987 (1st trade)
Hoplophile (1st trade)
newcigarz (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

May I be added to the list, please?


----------



## BigGreg

I would also like to be added to the list as my 1st NG trade, thanks.


----------



## borndead1

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!

Got my end of the trade with Yacno today.

He took my noob ass to school!

Sorry, no camera, but here's what he sent:

1 Cohiba Siglo VI
1 Monte #2 RTO
1 RyJ Romeo #1 TPX
1 Cohiba Siglo 2 BWZ
1 Padron 1926 #35
1 Opus X Perfecxion X
1 Davidoff 2000 tubo

Yacno, I am humbled and amazed by your generosity. I thank you for the chance to finally smoke a "real" ISOM (yes, it's true, I've never had one!).

  :ss  

P.S. I giggled and hopped up and down like a 15 yr old schoolgirl when I opened the package. Feel free to make fun of me.


----------



## smokin' machinist

cameroncouch02 said:


> Death will be the result on this poor soul.:cb


Cameron, sorry for the delay. DC# 0303 3430 0000 6178 1193


----------



## baglorious

HOLY FRIGGIN CRAP!!! MUZIQ FOR PRESIDENT '08!!! OR WHENEVER THE NEXT ELECTION IS!!!

I'd like you to know, I had an otherwise rotten day. An older co-worker had a stroke this weekend (but is doing OK), and another co-worker's mom passed away. Personal feelings plus two men down = a really bad day.

And not that cigars compare to that stuff, but any glimmer of light is appreciated... and LO AND BEHOLD... SOMETHING TO BE HAPPY ABOUT! A nice little priority mail box!

My first reaction... boy, this box feels kinda heavy. Wonder what he padded the cigars with. Then... two bags fell out. Then, two MORE bags fell out! Actually, one of them didn't even fall out because the big "limited edition" cedar box contained in the bag stuck in the priority mail shipping box.

I am speechless. (But apparently able to type profusely.) THE GIANT, UNNECESSARY, GENEROUSLY AWESOME PACKAGE SENT BY MUZIQ CONFIRMS THAT CLUBSTOGIE IS THE BEST WEBSITE IN THE HISTORY OF MANKIND!!! Hyperbole be damned!

Seriously! SIXTEEN, count 'em SIXTEEN cigars in a Wild Monkey Special in exchange for my TWO cigars. That's a pretty fair ratio based on some serious gorilla math, says this lowly noob. I am at least glad I sent him (what I consider) one of the best cigars I had and a good solid favorite. And notice... THESE 16 ARE GREAT CIGARS!!! WAY TO TREAT A NOOB TO AN AWESOME WILD MONKEY SPECIAL!!!

Two pics... one of the freshly opened trade (which qualifies as a PHAT bomb, IMHO, despite being a "trade"... perhaps a bunker buster?), and one pic of the pretty ladies all set up nice in a row.

THANKS MUZIQ!!! That was flat awesome, and makes me so incredibly happy I stumbled upon this website. MUZIQ IS AN AWESOME EXAMPLE OF A GRADE "A" FTG. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! You made a newb's day.


----------



## TheDirector

WTG Heath! He blowed up real good!


----------



## BamaDoc77

good stuff, had me a RP vintage today...loved it! Muziq is the man from what I have seen....:ss



baglorious said:


> HOLY FRIGGIN CRAP!!! MUZIQ FOR PRESIDENT '08!!! OR WHENEVER THE NEXT ELECTION IS!!!
> 
> I'd like you to know, I had an otherwise rotten day. An older co-worker had a stroke this weekend (but is doing OK), and another co-worker's mom passed away. Personal feelings plus two men down = a really bad day.
> 
> And not that cigars compare to that stuff, but any glimmer of light is appreciated... and LO AND BEHOLD... SOMETHING TO BE HAPPY ABOUT! A nice little priority mail box!
> 
> My first reaction... boy, this box feels kinda heavy. Wonder what he padded the cigars with. Then... two bags fell out. Then, two MORE bags fell out! Actually, one of them didn't even fall out because the big "limited edition" cedar box contained in the bag stuck in the priority mail shipping box.
> 
> I am speechless. (But apparently able to type profusely.) THE GIANT, UNNECESSARY, GENEROUSLY AWESOME PACKAGE SENT BY MUZIQ CONFIRMS THAT CLUBSTOGIE IS THE BEST WEBSITE IN THE HISTORY OF MANKIND!!! Hyperbole be damned!
> 
> Seriously! SIXTEEN, count 'em SIXTEEN cigars in a Wild Monkey Special in exchange for my TWO cigars. That's a pretty fair ratio based on some serious gorilla math, says this lowly noob. I am at least glad I sent him (what I consider) one of the best cigars I had and a good solid favorite. And notice... THESE 16 ARE GREAT CIGARS!!! WAY TO TREAT A NOOB TO AN AWESOME WILD MONKEY SPECIAL!!!
> 
> Two pics... one of the freshly opened trade (which qualifies as a PHAT bomb, IMHO, despite being a "trade"... perhaps a bunker buster?), and one pic of the pretty ladies all set up nice in a row.
> 
> THANKS MUZIQ!!! That was flat awesome, and makes me so incredibly happy I stumbled upon this website. MUZIQ IS AN AWESOME EXAMPLE OF A GRADE "A" FTG. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! You made a newb's day.


----------



## Papichulo

Just as the other guys mentioned MUZIQ blew the hell up :gn :gn !!!! Baglorious already posted the pics!! I can't wait to enjoy the Monte #4 this weekend with an expresso!!! It was if MUZIQ peeped into my humidors to see what I smoked. I have every line he sent me, but not with the variety!!! Heath, u da man!:w


----------



## yacno

borndead1 said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Got my end of the trade with Yacno today.


I am glad they got there ok, enjoy them.

DonWeb, this trade is completed.


----------



## hooperjetcar

My package to StudentSmoker went out today. Five of my current favorites from boxes that I have bought, plus one gift. I'll let you figure out which is which.
DC 0306-3030-0003-5301-6218


----------



## earnold25

I received my end of the Wild Monkey Special from Muziq yesterday when I got home from work. I knew something was wrong when I could barely pick the package up because it was so heavy. 

My camera is kinda broke, so no pr0n unfortunatley. I'll try to get some of me smoking them if I can get a hold something, or it decides to start working again. 

Here's the damage:
RP Vintage ' 90, 2 of each, Petite Corona, Robusto, Churchill, Torpedo, and a coffin of the limited edition 'A'
LGC Serie R #6 Natural
LGC Serie R #4 Maduro
Padron Londres
Camacho Corojo Churchill
Sancho Panzo Dbl. Maduro Cervantes
Party Short
Punch London Club

thanks so much Muziq! I can't wait to try all of these. This newb is gonna go cower in a dark basement until the all clear siren goes off.


----------



## trogdor | the burninator

i don't have the hugest stock or the greatest variety, but i can make do.

DonWeb, please add me to the NFT list for NGs


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Got my Noob stix from Greerzilla today.....only they're not really noob stix at all, but some topshelf smokes. Here's the damage.

Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Sun grown
Arturo Fuente Anejo #50
Arturo Fuente 858 Maduro
Petrus Fortus Anejo #2
Dona Flor
'95 PG Gourmet Series


----------



## DonWeb

apologies to c.a.o. brazilia for the slow return.

packaged now and ready to ship tomorrow.



~~~~~~~~~~~

update pending.


----------



## CanuckFan

Request to be added to the NG list for a first trade.
Gotta start somewhere.

Thanks


----------



## Puffin Fresh

4WheelVFR said:


> Got my Noob stix from Greerzilla today.....only they're not really noob stix at all, but some topshelf smokes. Here's the damage.
> 
> Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Sun grown
> Arturo Fuente Anejo #50
> Arturo Fuente 858 Maduro
> Petrus Fortus Anejo #2
> Dona Flor
> '95 PG Gourmet Series


Enjoy them! I like how you took the picture. You can't tell just how small that PG is! :r Anyway, I hope you end up liking each one of them.


----------



## Bleedingshrimp

My package to studentsmoker went out this morning.

FedEx: 468849751392381


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

Rploaded - monetrey 01/12
malik23 - exthawk 01/20
tynadx - A2VR6 01/31
jovenhut - Daveteal 02/01
DonWeb - C.A.O Brazilia 02/03
DonWeb - Smokey Bob 02/03
Malik23 - tnip23 02/07
kheffelf - earnold25 02/08
kheffelf - ttours 02/08
muziq - , C.A.O Brazilia, Dragonman
cameroncouch02 - Smokin' machinist 02/15
4WheelVFR - Greerzilla 02/16
StudentSmoker - hooperjetcar 02/16
StudentSmoker - bleedingshrimp 02/17
trogdor - bigkerm 02/19

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

jovenhut
Fumioso

*Newbies For Trades:*
lenguamor (2nd trade)
Jac2598 (3nd trade)
CAO_lover_in_SC (1st trade)

==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========

Ninjanick (2nd trade)
SmokesInAZ (2nd trade)
Ashcan Bill (3rd trade)
Drneves (2nd trade)
Bigman (3rd trade)
Fireman43 (2nd trade)
NestorZ (2nd trade)
Jcarlton (2nd trade)
rockyjr (3rd trade)
Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
berk-m (3rd trade)
Khubli (2nd trade)
Tripp (2nd Trade)
avo_addict (2nd Trade)
HVACMAN (3rd Trade)
Gvarsity (2nd trade)
slowburn (2nd trade)
Saltymcgee (2nd trade)
cre8v1 (2nd trade)
livwire68 (3rd trade)
Sancho (3rd trade)

TimButz2 (1st trade)
baglorious (1st trade)
papichulo (1st trade)
Ormonster (1st trade)
MrGudgeon (1st trade)
cricky101 (1st trade)
riverdawg101 (1st trade)
Sniper2075 (1st trade)
BamaDoc77 (1st trade)
justinwb (1st trade)
physiognomy (1st trade)
schnell987 (1st trade)
Hoplophile (1st trade)
newcigarz (1st trade)
Marlboro Cigars (1st trade)
BigGreg (1st trade)
trogdor | the burninator (1st trade)
CanuckFan (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


----------



## kheffelf

Packages sent to ttours and earnold yesterday, I pmed them the dc numbers, just keeping you updated.


----------



## C.A.O Brazilia

DonWeb said:


> apologies to c.a.o. brazilia for the slow return.
> 
> packaged now and ready to ship tomorrow.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> update pending.


No problem. I have something to look forward top


----------



## Beagle Boy

DonWeb, I'll take on a newbie - finally a break in the business trips :hn


----------



## baglorious

DonWeb, Please put me on the list to be signed up for my 2nd trade. (I know there's a waiting period... please PM me if I am supposed to wait until the waiting period is over to request to be put on the list.)

Thanks,

baglorious


----------



## Puffin Fresh

I believe Tony has another "offline" list on which you are already listed. That is the list you stay on for 30 days if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## bonggoy

I was thinking of selling some cigars to fund my new hobby (pipes). I figure I will do an NST instead.

I can take two FNG (whoever is on next on the list and who is willing to this kind of trade).

1. First trade.

I want one of this:

http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index.php?crn=1&rn=1858&action=show_detail

Have them shipped to me directly. After shipping, that should cost you a little under $40. In exchange, I will send you cigars that is at least $50 dollar in value.

2. Second trade:

I want 2 50g pouches of Balkan Sasieni. They are 4.95/pouch at pipesandcigars.com. If you can find them cheaper elsewhere, better for you. After shipping, the price will run you in the $25+ range. In exchange, I will send you cigars that is at least $35 in value.

I will be sending different type of cigars. Some new. Some old. Some NC. Some C.


----------



## bonggoy

bonggoy said:


> I was thinking of selling some cigars to fund my new hobby (pipes). I figure I will do an NST instead.
> 
> I can take two FNG (whoever is on next on the list and who is willing to this kind of trade).
> 
> 1. First trade.
> 
> I want one of this:
> 
> http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index.php?crn=1&rn=1858&action=show_detail
> 
> Have them shipped to me directly. After shipping, that should cost you a little under $40. In exchange, I will send you cigars that is at least $50 dollar in value.
> 
> 2. Second trade:
> 
> I want 2 50g pouches of Balkan Sasieni. They are 4.95/pouch at pipesandcigars.com. If you can find them cheaper elsewhere, better for you. After shipping, the price will run you in the $25+ range. In exchange, I will send you cigars that is at least $35 in value.
> 
> I will be sending different type of cigars. Some new. Some old. Some NC. Some C.


I actually meant 4 50g pouches of Balkan Sasieni 

This is a good way for some newbie to try out some cigars from where blueface was born.


----------



## jovenhut

Daveteal sent me his end of the NST and did an awesome job! He hit a few snags with the USPS but kept at it and delivered as promised. He is definitely a quality BOTL! My wife is going to love the Power Ranger. Thanks a bunch for a great Trade! I will return fire on friday!


----------



## bhudson57

bonggoy said:


> I was thinking of selling some cigars to fund my new hobby (pipes). I figure I will do an NST instead.
> 
> I can take two FNG (whoever is on next on the list and who is willing to this kind of trade).
> 
> 1. First trade.
> 
> I want one of this:
> 
> http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index.php?crn=1&rn=1858&action=show_detail
> 
> Have them shipped to me directly. After shipping, that should cost you a little under $40. In exchange, I will send you cigars that is at least $50 dollar in value.
> 
> 2. Second trade:
> 
> I want 2 50g pouches of Balkan Sasieni. They are 4.95/pouch at pipesandcigars.com. If you can find them cheaper elsewhere, better for you. After shipping, the price will run you in the $25+ range. In exchange, I will send you cigars that is at least $35 in value.
> 
> I will be sending different type of cigars. Some new. Some old. Some NC. Some C.


PM sent, but if this is Wild Monkey special I qualify as I am on the 30 day wait, but he specifies whoever is next in line so I am unsure. Please someone let me know if I am out of line. I don't want to step on any toes.


----------



## bonggoy

bhudson57 said:


> PM sent, but if this is Wild Monkey special I qualify as I am on the 30 day wait, but he specifies whoever is next in line so I am unsure. Please someone let me know if I am out of line. I don't want to step on any toes.


Bill,

I'll give it a day, if no one in newbie for trades queue bites, you got first dibs.

And yes, I will be at Mahogany. I practically live there now 

Ronnie


----------



## bmagin320

dw, can i play? i have a need to give away smokes.


----------



## muziq

Update on :mn Gorilla Math (TM) special: Dragonman's flames descended on my mailbox and positively melted it with these two fantastic smokes!



All I asked for was two favs, and I got two classics! Beautimus!

After I reattach my left foot, I'll get yours in the post you crazy Canadian!

PS: new nanners = new avatar. Big Brother is watching YOU! :r


----------



## jovenhut

Daveteal

they are on the way

dc# 0413 1797 9250 3302 3575


----------



## tnip23

Got my end from Malik23, wow what a hit. Here's the damage.

Cusano 10th anniv. robusto--never had
A. Fuente 858 N--love these
A. Fuente 858 M--ditto for the maddie
Padron 1964 Anni. Superior--wow, been wanting to try the 64's
Rocky Patel Osg--never had
Tatuaje noella-- top of my list for wanting to try
A. fuente anejo #55--:dr haven't had this size but love the anejos.
Partagas Black Classico--good smoke
Nording Torpedo Maduro--not familiar with but looks tasty.
Padron 2000--very nice

Thanks again Peter, you hit me good.


----------



## earnold25

kheffelf said:


> Packages sent to ttours and earnold yesterday, I pmed them the dc numbers, just keeping you updated.


Received my half of the Wild Monkey Special from kheffelf. He put a hurtin on me!

Here's the damage:
CAO Black
Padron 2000 Natural ? (maybe a 3000)
Drew Estates - La Veija Habana - The Early Years
5 Vegas - Cask Strength
Rocky Patel - Rosado
5 Vegas - Serie 'A'
Partagas Black
Camacho Coyolar
Mombacho - Thermonuclear 
Ashton VSG

Thanks so much!


----------



## a2vr6

Wow, Kenny opened up a big ol' can of whoopass! An awesome selection of sticks here, most of which have I never tried. To top it all off he included my favorite Cuban....good ol' Upmann.



















Donweb, this has completed me and txdyna65's trade.


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

Rploaded - monetrey 01/12
malik23 - exthawk 01/20
jovenhut - Daveteal 02/01
DonWeb - C.A.O Brazilia 02/03
DonWeb - Smokey Bob 02/03
kheffelf - ttours 02/08
muziq - , C.A.O Brazilia, Dragonman
cameroncouch02 - Smokin' machinist 02/15
4WheelVFR - Greerzilla 02/16
StudentSmoker - hooperjetcar 02/16
StudentSmoker - bleedingshrimp 02/17
trogdor - bigkerm 02/19

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

jovenhut
Fumioso
Beagle Boy

*Newbies For Trades:*
lenguamor (2nd trade) <--------- last call
Jac2598 (3nd trade) <--------- last call
CAO_lover_in_SC (1st trade) <--------- last call
TimButz2 (1st trade)
Ormonster (1st trade)

==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========

Ninjanick (2nd trade)
SmokesInAZ (2nd trade)
Ashcan Bill (3rd trade)
Drneves (2nd trade)
Bigman (3rd trade)
Fireman43 (2nd trade)
NestorZ (2nd trade)
Jcarlton (2nd trade)
rockyjr (3rd trade)
Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
berk-m (3rd trade)
Khubli (2nd trade)
Tripp (2nd Trade)
avo_addict (2nd Trade)
HVACMAN (3rd Trade)
Gvarsity (2nd trade)
slowburn (2nd trade)
Saltymcgee (2nd trade)
cre8v1 (2nd trade)
livwire68 (3rd trade)
Sancho (3rd trade)

MrGudgeon (1st trade)
cricky101 (1st trade)
riverdawg101 (1st trade)
Sniper2075 (1st trade)
BamaDoc77 (1st trade)
justinwb (1st trade)
physiognomy (1st trade)
schnell987 (1st trade)
Hoplophile (1st trade)
newcigarz (1st trade)
Marlboro Cigars (1st trade)
BigGreg (1st trade)
trogdor | the burninator (1st trade)
CanuckFan (1st trade)
bmagin320 (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


----------



## kheffelf

earnold25 said:


> Received my half of the Wild Monkey Special from kheffelf. He put a hurtin on me!
> 
> Here's the damage:
> CAO Black
> Padron 2000 Natural ? (maybe a 3000)


Padron 3000 Maduro


----------



## kheffelf

:mn Wild Monkey Special :mn

Looking for two newbs.
I am looking for somebody to buy me some pipe tobacco. So, if you are interested shoot me a pm for details. Like the beads the tobacco will cost around 35 bucks.


----------



## hooperjetcar

kheffelf said:


> :mn Wild Monkey Special :mn
> 
> Looking for two newbs.
> I am looking for somebody to buy me some pipe tobacco. So, if you are interested shoot me a pm for details. Like the beads the tobacco will cost around 35 bucks.


PM sent, I think I'm eligible, but if others don't agree, then that's cool too.


----------



## muziq

muziq said:


> After I reattach my left foot, I'll get yours in the post you crazy Canadian!


It's in the post, Dragonman. Take shelter in about 3-6 days


----------



## Malik23

tnip23 said:


> Got my end from Malik23, wow what a hit. Here's the damage.
> 
> Cusano 10th anniv. robusto--never had
> A. Fuente 858 N--love these
> A. Fuente 858 M--ditto for the maddie
> Padron 1964 Anni. Superior--wow, been wanting to try the 64's
> Rocky Patel Osg--never had
> Tatuaje noella-- top of my list for wanting to try
> A. fuente anejo #55--:dr haven't had this size but love the anejos.
> Partagas Black Classico--good smoke
> Nording Torpedo Maduro--not familiar with but looks tasty.
> Padron 2000--very nice
> 
> Thanks again Peter, you hit me good.


Enjoy those. That Nording is one of my new favorites. Very nice flavor profile.

DonWeb, this concludes my trade with Tnip23, and I can take on another FNG.


----------



## shaggy

kheffelf said:


> :mn Wild Monkey Special :mn
> 
> Looking for two newbs.
> I am looking for somebody to buy me some pipe tobacco. So, if you are interested shoot me a pm for details. Like the beads the tobacco will cost around 35 bucks.


pm sent


----------



## kheffelf

kheffelf said:


> :mn Wild Monkey Special :mn
> 
> Looking for two newbs.
> I am looking for somebody to buy me some pipe tobacco. So, if you are interested shoot me a pm for details. Like the beads the tobacco will cost around 35 bucks.


This is done, I actually only took on one, because I found out that what I wanted to order is on backorder.
Donweb hooperjetcar and I are in a trade for this.


----------



## bonggoy

bonggoy said:


> Bill,
> 
> I'll give it a day, if no one in newbie for trades queue bites, you got first dibs.
> 
> And yes, I will be at Mahogany. I practically live there now
> 
> Ronnie


Pipe trade is done.

*Donweb - bhudson57 and I are in trade.*

I guess I should have done this:

:mn Wild Monkey Special :mn

pipe tobacco trade.

2 x 50 gr pouches of Balkan Sasieni
1 x 100 gr Tin of Rattrays Old Gowrie

The above cost 22.10 at pipesandcigars.com. Shipping is another 5 dollars or so. Have them ship to me and in exchange, I will send you some cigars of greater value.


----------



## kheffelf

Donweb ttours and I have completed our trade.
Bonggoy isn't it great to trade cigars for pipe tobacco.p


----------



## TimButz2

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

jovenhut
Fumioso
Beagle Boy

*Newbies For Trades:*
lenguamor (2nd trade) <--------- last call
Jac2598 (3nd trade) <--------- last call
CAO_lover_in_SC (1st trade) <--------- last call
TimButz2 (1st trade)
Ormonster (1st trade)

==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========

Ninjanick (2nd trade)
SmokesInAZ (2nd trade)
Ashcan Bill (3rd trade)
Drneves (2nd trade)
Bigman (3rd trade)
Fireman43 (2nd trade)
NestorZ (2nd trade)
Jcarlton (2nd trade)
rockyjr (3rd trade)
Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
berk-m (3rd trade)
Khubli (2nd trade)
Tripp (2nd Trade)
avo_addict (2nd Trade)
HVACMAN (3rd Trade)
Gvarsity (2nd trade)
slowburn (2nd trade)
Saltymcgee (2nd trade)
cre8v1 (2nd trade)
livwire68 (3rd trade)
Sancho (3rd trade)

MrGudgeon (1st trade)
cricky101 (1st trade)
riverdawg101 (1st trade)
Sniper2075 (1st trade)
BamaDoc77 (1st trade)
justinwb (1st trade)
physiognomy (1st trade)
schnell987 (1st trade)
Hoplophile (1st trade)
newcigarz (1st trade)
Marlboro Cigars (1st trade)
BigGreg (1st trade)
trogdor | the burninator (1st trade)
CanuckFan (1st trade)
bmagin320 (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.[/QUOTE]

Hey DonWeb,

I have contacted Jovenhut about a trade.


----------



## Smokey Bob

Got my end of trade with DonWeb. 

He smacked me around pretty good. :dr

Thanks Tony !


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Smokey Bob said:


> Got my end of trade with DonWeb.
> 
> He smacked me around pretty good. :dr
> 
> Thanks Tony !


I'd say!! :ss


----------



## jovenhut

Don, Me and TimButz2 are in a trade!


----------



## Rploaded

DonWeb Monetrey and I have been completed and I just noticed we were still on the list.


----------



## DragonMan

muziq said:


> It's in the post, Dragonman. Take shelter in about 3-6 days


My wife and children have been relocated. House has been fortified, bomb shelter is complete, and everyone within a 5 mile radius of my mail box has been evacuated!!! Bring it on Muziq!!! :ss


----------



## trogdor

I got a great package from bigkerm on Friday. These are some great cigars!


Is the Hansotia the 101 or the Symphony?
Thanks!
Return fire will go out later this week.
Marc


----------



## DonWeb

Folks:

Recent information has arisen that will change some of the basic rules of the NST.

The intent will remain the same - but, as with most things... course directions are periodically required.

stay tuned.

you are now returned to your normally scheduled trading.


----------



## StudentSmoker

I received both hooperjetcar and Bleedingshrimp's packages this weekend. 

hooper sent:
Opus X Super Beli
Cusano Corojo 1997 Toro
Perdomo(2) Ecuacion
La Aroma de Cuba Marquis
RP 1990 PC
RP 1992 Churchill

Bleedingshrimp sent:
5 Vegas Gold Robusto
Gurkha Toro
Gurkha Double Maduro Toro
Padilla Edicion Especial 2006
Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label
Padron PC

Thanks guys!


----------



## StudentSmoker

Bleedingshrimp said:


> PM sent to StudentSmoker.:ss


DC 0103 8555 7498 5900 2061



hooperjetcar said:


> Hey All:
> 
> I am a little delayed in getting my package to StudentSmoker. Meant to get to it FRI, but boss kept me late, went ahead and boxed it up, then had family issues Sat and just could not get to PO, realized that today would be a holiday and unboxed so sticks didn't suffer from too long with moisture pillow, now to top it off, just got diagnosed with Strep, and figure nobody wants me handling sticks I'm sending to them for 24 hours or so (that's the period I should be contagious for) so.... To make a long story short (too late) I promise package will go out Wed and sorry for the delay.


DC 0103 8555 7498 4851 6302

This wasn't ordinary newb trading from either of these guys! I'm pretty sure you will both enjoy the return fire.


----------



## mastershogun

Donweb, can i get added for my third and final trade... i think it has been a month


----------



## jac2598

PM sent to Beagle Boy for my 3rd trade.


----------



## maphic

can i please be placed on the list.


----------



## dayplanner

I would love to partake in this, and have PM's one of the friendly traders. I hope this is the correct process, if now, can I be placed on the list? Thanks!


----------



## trogdor | the burninator

gregg, you should go to the first page of this thread and read over the rules.

procedure is for you to request to be placed on the list (which you clearly have) and then wait your turn. we're only supposed to PM the FTGs when we're up for trade. (sorry~, not trying to be hard on you, just thought i'd try to help clarify)



Gregg said:


> I would love to partake in this, and have PM's one of the friendly traders. I hope this is the correct process, if now, can I be placed on the list? Thanks!


----------



## TimButz2

jovenhut said:


> Don, Me and TimButz2 are in a trade!


Hey Bruce,

Your sticks are going out this morning:

DC# 0306 1070 0004 0710 4384

Enjoy,
Tim


----------



## Beagle Boy

jac2598 said:


> PM sent to Beagle Boy for my 3rd trade.


Jac2598 and I are in a trade


----------



## dayplanner

trogdor | the burninator said:


> gregg, you should go to the first page of this thread and read over the rules.
> 
> procedure is for you to request to be placed on the list (which you clearly have) and then wait your turn. we're only supposed to PM the FTGs when we're up for trade. (sorry~, not trying to be hard on you, just thought i'd try to help clarify)


OK, Thanks. No offense taken, I wasn't sure if you got into the queue by PM'ing a trader, or asking here in the thread. I'll be patiently waiting. :ss


----------



## bonggoy

bonggoy said:


> Pipe trade is done.
> 
> *Donweb - bhudson57 and I are in trade.*
> 
> I guess I should have done this:
> 
> :mn Wild Monkey Special :mn
> 
> pipe tobacco trade.
> 
> 2 x 50 gr pouches of Balkan Sasieni
> 1 x 100 gr Tin of Rattrays Old Gowrie
> 
> The above cost 22.10 at pipesandcigars.com. Shipping is another 5 dollars or so. Have them ship to me and in exchange, I will send you some cigars of greater value.


BigGreg and I are in trade.


----------



## Drew

oops! 

Thanks ResIpsa... :cb


----------



## ResIpsa

pm sent to Drew re: the NST


----------



## muziq

Final update on the :mn Gorilla Math (TM) special: C.A.O.Brazilia's volley finally landed from Norway, and there should be no surprise about these two beauties:



I almost forgot how pretty these sticks are! Thanks Rudi, and your return fire will go out tomorrow!


----------



## daveteal

Just got hit hard frr JOVENHUT to finish our trade .What a great BOTL. Pictures on the way.:ss


----------



## MeNimbus

DonWeb please add me to the list. It has been a month since my first NST. Thanks. :cb


----------



## TheDirector

DonWeb, It must also be a month for me too? Can you add me back to the list also?


----------



## DonWeb

*New Rule*​
*Trading Limit Imposed​*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

A limit has been imposed on the Newbie end of trades in this thread.​*
Newbies May Send no more than 5 cigars - 
of value no more than $50 US.​*

FTGs have been informed to give negative trade feedback for trades breaking this rule.

(effective for trades initiated after this posting...)​


----------



## 68TriShield

Due to DonWebs new rules i am ready to take on another trade.Someone PM me...
Friendly Trading Gorillas:
68Trishield
jovenhut
Fumioso
Beagle Boy

Newbies For Trades:
lenguamor (2nd trade) <--------- last call
Jac2598 (3nd trade) <--------- last call
CAO_lover_in_SC (1st trade) <--------- last call
TimButz2 (1st trade)
Ormonster (1st trade)


==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========


----------



## newcigarz

DonWeb said:


> *New Rule*​
> *Trading Limit Imposed​*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> A limit has been imposed on the Newbie end of trades in this thread.​*
> Newbies May Send no more than 5 cigars -
> of value no more than $50 US.​*
> 
> FTGs have been informed to give negative trade feedback for trades breaking this rule.
> 
> (effective for trades initiated after this posting...)​


DonWeb Do we have an updated list? Curious where i am in the 'que Thanks!


----------



## SMcGregor

I'd like to get back on the list for 2nd trade with an FTG! Thanks, 

Shawn:ss


----------



## KASR

If you need more FTG's - I can be added to the list.


----------



## 68TriShield

KASR said:


> If you need more FTG's - I can be added to the list.


If? Always Aaron,update and add yourself to the list...


----------



## muziq

muziq said:


> I almost forgot how pretty these sticks are! Thanks Rudi, and your return fire will go out tomorrow!


Rudi--package is on its way  :gn


----------



## KASR

*FTG's*
jovenhut
Fumioso
Beagle Boy
KASR

*Newbies For Trades:*
lenguamor (2nd trade) <--------- last call
Jac2598 (3nd trade) <--------- last call
CAO_lover_in_SC (1st trade) <--------- last call
TimButz2 (1st trade)
Ormonster (1st trade)

==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========

Ninjanick (2nd trade)
SmokesInAZ (2nd trade)
Ashcan Bill (3rd trade)
Drneves (2nd trade)
Bigman (3rd trade)
Fireman43 (2nd trade)
NestorZ (2nd trade)
Jcarlton (2nd trade)
rockyjr (3rd trade)
Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
berk-m (3rd trade)
Khubli (2nd trade)
Tripp (2nd Trade)
avo_addict (2nd Trade)
HVACMAN (3rd Trade)
Gvarsity (2nd trade)
slowburn (2nd trade)
Saltymcgee (2nd trade)
cre8v1 (2nd trade)
livwire68 (3rd trade)
Sancho (3rd trade)

MrGudgeon (1st trade)
cricky101 (1st trade)
riverdawg101 (1st trade)
Sniper2075 (1st trade)
BamaDoc77 (1st trade)
justinwb (1st trade)
physiognomy (1st trade)
schnell987 (1st trade)
Hoplophile (1st trade)
newcigarz (1st trade)
Marlboro Cigars (1st trade)
BigGreg (1st trade)
trogdor | the burninator (1st trade)
CanuckFan (1st trade)
bmagin320 (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


----------



## C.A.O Brazilia

muziq said:


> Rudi--package is on its way  :gn


I am looking forward to thatp


----------



## shaggy

KASR said:


> If you need more FTG's - I can be added to the list.


i am not sure if it is a good thing or bad to hook up with kasr???

hes got lots of ammo now :r


----------



## trogdor | the burninator

i just clarified with DonWeb that it's a $50 total package limit, not just on the included cigars. that means, no tag-along S.T. Dupont X-tends and Palios (unless the Palio is coming with five sticks valued at $15)

the NST is goin back to its roots.


DonWeb said:


> *New Rule*​
> *Trading Limit Imposed​*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> A limit has been imposed on the Newbie end of trades in this thread.​*
> Newbies May Send no more than 5 cigars -
> of value no more than $50 US.​*
> 
> FTGs have been informed to give negative trade feedback for trades breaking this rule.
> 
> (effective for trades initiated after this posting...)​


----------



## jkim05

i'd like to get in on the action, but i am an uber noob who needs someone to hold my hand. i also don't really have much of a stash yet. let me know what comes next.


----------



## TheDirector

jkim05 said:


> i'd like to get in on the action, but i am an uber noob who needs someone to hold my hand. i also don't really have much of a stash yet. let me know what comes next.


OOOOBBER NOOB!


----------



## pnoon

jkim05 said:


> i'd like to get in on the action, but i am an uber noob who needs someone to hold my hand. i also don't really have much of a stash yet. let me know what comes next.


All you need are 3-5 smokes that you enjoy.
If you read the initial post and the last few pages (50-75 posts), that should give you pretty much all you need to know. (New members are encouraged to read and learn)


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

DonWeb - C.A.O Brazilia 02/03
muziq - , C.A.O Brazilia, Dragonman
cameroncouch02 - Smokin' machinist 02/15
4WheelVFR - Greerzilla 02/16
StudentSmoker - hooperjetcar 02/16
StudentSmoker - bleedingshrimp 02/17
trogdor - bigkerm 02/19
kheffelf - hooperjetcar 02/24
bonggoy - bhudson57 02/24
bongoy - BigGreg 02/26
jovenhut - TimButz2 02/24
Beagle Boy - jac2598 02/26

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

68Trishield
Fumioso
Malik23
KASR

*Newbies For Trades:*

Ormonster (1st trade)
Ninjanick (2nd trade)
SmokesInAZ (2nd trade)
MrGudgeon (1st trade)

==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========

Ashcan Bill (3rd trade)
Drneves (2nd trade)
Bigman (3rd trade)
Fireman43 (2nd trade)
NestorZ (2nd trade)
Jcarlton (2nd trade)
rockyjr (3rd trade)
Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
berk-m (3rd trade)
Khubli (2nd trade)
Tripp (2nd Trade)
avo_addict (2nd Trade)
HVACMAN (3rd Trade)
Gvarsity (2nd trade)
slowburn (2nd trade)
Saltymcgee (2nd trade)
cre8v1 (2nd trade)
livwire68 (3rd trade)
Sancho (3rd trade)
mastershogun (3rd trade)
MeNimbus (2nd trade)
TheDirector (2nd trade)

cricky101 (1st trade)
riverdawg101 (1st trade)
Sniper2075 (1st trade)
BamaDoc77 (1st trade)
justinwb (1st trade)
physiognomy (1st trade)
schnell987 (1st trade)
Hoplophile (1st trade)
newcigarz (1st trade)
Marlboro Cigars (1st trade)
BigGreg (1st trade)
trogdor | the burninator (1st trade)
CanuckFan (1st trade)
bmagin320 (1st trade)
maphic (1st trade)
Gregg (1st trade)
jkim05 (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


----------



## tchariya

n00b here...NST NG requesting to be placed on the list! Thanks!

tchariya


----------



## BamaDoc77

...(bamadoc77 twiddles his thumbs waiting to unload again on a gorilla)...


----------



## Apex

Looking to get in the queue for the newbie side, thanks!


----------



## jac2598

Beagle Boy - my end of our trade will go out w/ Wednesdays mail.

DC# 9101010521297222651143

Enjoy! :ss 
James


----------



## 68TriShield

Lets go folks! I'm still waiting for a PM from someone...anyone?Bueller?Bueller?Bueller?


----------



## mikeyj23

Put me on the queue on the newb side I'm ready to go!


----------



## dayplanner

Hey, can I please be added to the queue?? Thanks!!!


----------



## stevieray

In Progress:

DonWeb - C.A.O Brazilia 02/03
muziq - , C.A.O Brazilia, Dragonman
cameroncouch02 - Smokin’ machinist 02/15
4WheelVFR - Greerzilla 02/16
StudentSmoker - hooperjetcar 02/16
StudentSmoker - bleedingshrimp 02/17
trogdor - bigkerm 02/19
kheffelf - hooperjetcar 02/24
bonggoy - bhudson57 02/24
bongoy - BigGreg 02/26
jovenhut - TimButz2 02/24
Beagle Boy - jac2598 02/26

Friendly Trading Gorillas:

68Trishield
Fumioso
Malik23
KASR
stevieray

Newbies For Trades:

Ormonster (1st trade)
Ninjanick (2nd trade)
SmokesInAZ (2nd trade)
MrGudgeon (1st trade)

==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========


Ashcan Bill (3rd trade)
Drneves (2nd trade)
Bigman (3rd trade)
Fireman43 (2nd trade)
NestorZ (2nd trade)
Jcarlton (2nd trade)
rockyjr (3rd trade)
Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
berk-m (3rd trade)
Khubli (2nd trade)
Tripp (2nd Trade)
avo_addict (2nd Trade)
HVACMAN (3rd Trade)
Gvarsity (2nd trade)
slowburn (2nd trade)
Saltymcgee (2nd trade)
cre8v1 (2nd trade)
livwire68 (3rd trade)
Sancho (3rd trade)
mastershogun (3rd trade)
MeNimbus (2nd trade)
TheDirector (2nd trade)


cricky101 (1st trade)
riverdawg101 (1st trade)
Sniper2075 (1st trade)
BamaDoc77 (1st trade)
justinwb (1st trade)
physiognomy (1st trade)
schnell987 (1st trade)
Hoplophile (1st trade)
newcigarz (1st trade)
Marlboro Cigars (1st trade)
BigGreg (1st trade)
trogdor | the burninator (1st trade)
CanuckFan (1st trade)
bmagin320 (1st trade)
maphic (1st trade)
Gregg (1st trade)
jkim05 (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


----------



## stevieray

Come on Newbs....5 gorillas and no waiting. If you're up PM a FTG.


----------



## Malik23

stevieray said:


> Come on Newbs....5 gorillas and no waiting. If you're up PM a FTG.


:tpd:


----------



## 68TriShield

68TriShield said:


> Lets go folks! I'm still waiting for a PM from someone...anyone?Bueller?Bueller?Bueller?


Bump!:ss


----------



## smokin' machinist

I checked the last activity on the 5, a couple of them have not logged on in a week.


----------



## gvarsity

No desire to screw anyone else but I would be happy to skip up a couple spots to keep things moving. I am sure there are plenty of other people who would be happy to move up as well so if that would cause a big hassle I also am completely content to patiently wait my turn.


----------



## cricky101

Fire off those PMs newbies. I'm Soooo close to finally being active!



stevieray said:


> In Progress:
> 
> DonWeb - C.A.O Brazilia 02/03
> muziq - , C.A.O Brazilia, Dragonman
> cameroncouch02 - Smokin' machinist 02/15
> 4WheelVFR - Greerzilla 02/16
> StudentSmoker - hooperjetcar 02/16
> StudentSmoker - bleedingshrimp 02/17
> trogdor - bigkerm 02/19
> kheffelf - hooperjetcar 02/24
> bonggoy - bhudson57 02/24
> bongoy - BigGreg 02/26
> jovenhut - TimButz2 02/24
> Beagle Boy - jac2598 02/26
> 
> Friendly Trading Gorillas:
> 
> 68Trishield
> Fumioso
> Malik23
> KASR
> stevieray
> 
> Newbies For Trades:
> 
> Ormonster (1st trade)
> Ninjanick (2nd trade)
> SmokesInAZ (2nd trade)
> MrGudgeon (1st trade)
> 
> ==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========
> 
> Ashcan Bill (3rd trade)
> Drneves (2nd trade)
> Bigman (3rd trade)
> Fireman43 (2nd trade)
> NestorZ (2nd trade)
> Jcarlton (2nd trade)
> rockyjr (3rd trade)
> Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
> berk-m (3rd trade)
> Khubli (2nd trade)
> Tripp (2nd Trade)
> avo_addict (2nd Trade)
> HVACMAN (3rd Trade)
> Gvarsity (2nd trade)
> slowburn (2nd trade)
> Saltymcgee (2nd trade)
> cre8v1 (2nd trade)
> livwire68 (3rd trade)
> Sancho (3rd trade)
> mastershogun (3rd trade)
> MeNimbus (2nd trade)
> TheDirector (2nd trade)
> 
> cricky101 (1st trade)
> riverdawg101 (1st trade)
> Sniper2075 (1st trade)
> BamaDoc77 (1st trade)
> justinwb (1st trade)
> physiognomy (1st trade)
> schnell987 (1st trade)
> Hoplophile (1st trade)
> newcigarz (1st trade)
> Marlboro Cigars (1st trade)
> BigGreg (1st trade)
> trogdor | the burninator (1st trade)
> CanuckFan (1st trade)
> bmagin320 (1st trade)
> maphic (1st trade)
> Gregg (1st trade)
> jkim05 (1st trade)
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade -- if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...
> 
> Recommended trade allowance -- 5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.


----------



## 68TriShield

gvarsity said:


> No desire to screw anyone else but I would be happy to skip up a couple spots to keep things moving. I am sure there are plenty of other people who would be happy to move up as well so if that would cause a big hassle I also am completely content to patiently wait my turn.


If Tony wants to do a skipover its his call...


----------



## newcigarz

The waiting is hard, I will be nice to finally be " in play" :ss


----------



## trogdor | the burninator

haven't been keeping up that much, but has it been more than three days since the NFTs have been added? (i don't think so...) maybe we should include add dates to the list, so we can better track what's going on.


----------



## Fumioso

stevieray said:


> Come on Newbs....5 gorillas and no waiting. If you're up PM a FTG.


:tpd:

I've been waiting for a newb to step up for a week now. Somebody better PM me before all the Behikes are gone. :s


----------



## DonWeb

smokin' machinist said:


> I checked the last activity on the 5, a couple of them have not logged on in a week.





68TriShield said:


> If Tony wants to do a skipover its his call...


:bl *SKIP PARTY* :bl

The next 5 people above or below the line to act (PM one of the active FTGs) ... are in a trade!!!!

You must post that you pm'd the FTG​
no... this doesn't mean you Skip...


----------



## C.A.O Brazilia

I have completed my Newbe trade with DonWeb. I tried to play tough guy but he teached me a lesson that i wont forget.
This is what he sent me.
The Joyita is a 92 vintage. He also sent me a travel box with room for two cigars. I dont have that so that was a great gift. Now i can bring cigars with me on Hunting and fishing trips.


----------



## Apex

DonWeb said:


> :bl *SKIP PARTY* :bl
> 
> The next 5 people above or below the line to act (PM one of the active FTGs) ... are in a trade!!!!
> 
> You must post that you pm'd the FTG​
> no... this doesn't mean you Skip...


Well I'm not on the list yet since I just posted about 20 posts up, but I sent a PM to 68TriShield... so if that works then cool, if not, someone else can have him.


----------



## 68TriShield

Do you mean the first 5 below the line Tony? Lets git r done!


----------



## avo_addict

PM sent to Malik23


----------



## earnold25

are people with less than 30 days between trades eligible for the SKIP Party?


----------



## Malik23

I've trades open with Avo_addict and BMagin320 (the latter PMd me but didn't post here in the thread, so if you don't want to count that as a NST, I'll conduct it privately).


----------



## earnold25

earnold25 said:


> are people with less than 30 days between trades eligible for the SKIP Party?


NM, answered my own question.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

I thought it was required that the NFTs had to be one of the next 5 people in line for the skip party.

So who's the next 5 in line?

At first I thought,
1. Ashcan Bill (3rd trade)
2. Drneves (2nd trade)
3. Bigman (3rd trade)
4. Fireman43 (2nd trade)
5. NestorZ (2nd trade)

But aren't there 2 lines - 
a 1st trade line
and a 2/3rd trade line?

Think the confused members here could use some clarification.


----------



## ResIpsa

*Here's what Tony said guys:*




DonWeb said:


> :bl *SKIP PARTY* :bl​
> The next 5 people above or below the line to act (PM one of the active FTGs) ... are in a trade!!!!
> 
> You must post that you pm'd the FTG​no... this doesn't mean you Skip...


*Here's the list:
*Newbies For Trades:

Ormonster (1st trade)
Ninjanick (2nd trade)
SmokesInAZ (2nd trade)
MrGudgeon (1st trade)

==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========

Ashcan Bill (3rd trade)
Drneves (2nd trade)
Bigman (3rd trade)
Fireman43 (2nd trade)
NestorZ (2nd trade)
Jcarlton (2nd trade)
rockyjr (3rd trade)
Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
berk-m (3rd trade)
Khubli (2nd trade)
Tripp (2nd Trade)
avo_addict (2nd Trade)
HVACMAN (3rd Trade)
Gvarsity (2nd trade)
slowburn (2nd trade)
Saltymcgee (2nd trade)
cre8v1 (2nd trade)
livwire68 (3rd trade)
Sancho (3rd trade)
mastershogun (3rd trade)
MeNimbus (2nd trade)
TheDirector (2nd trade)

cricky101 (1st trade)
riverdawg101 (1st trade)
Sniper2075 (1st trade)
BamaDoc77 (1st trade)
justinwb (1st trade)
physiognomy (1st trade)
schnell987 (1st trade)
Hoplophile (1st trade)
newcigarz (1st trade)
Marlboro Cigars (1st trade)
BigGreg (1st trade)
trogdor | the burninator (1st trade)
CanuckFan (1st trade)
bmagin320 (1st trade)
maphic (1st trade)
Gregg (1st trade)
jkim05 (1st trade)



Marlboro Cigars said:


> I thought it was required that the NFTs had to be one of the next 5 people in line for the skip party.
> 
> So who's the next 5 in line?
> 
> At first I thought,
> 1. Ashcan Bill (3rd trade)
> 2. Drneves (2nd trade)
> 3. Bigman (3rd trade)
> 4. Fireman43 (2nd trade)
> 5. NestorZ (2nd trade)
> 
> But aren't there 2 lines -
> a 1st trade line
> and a 2/3rd trade line?
> 
> Think the confused members here could use some clarification.


There's only one line, the one that says "above this line you're active, pm somebody"

According to Tony's skip party rules (which i highlighted in red), the first 5 NTG's above or below the line are eligible to pm someone.

I highlighted the 5 above and below the line who are eligible. If you are not one of those in red, you shouldn't be pming anybody about a trade.

Guys lets not see this degenerate into a free for all, just follow the rule that Tony set out.

Of course I could be wrong, in which case I'm sure DonWeb will correct me.


----------



## trogdor | the burninator

thanks for the clarification, ResIpsa. it gets a little confusing cuz "next five below the line" could mean the "next 5 at the top, but below the trading line" or "next 5 people, period...chaos ensues"

i'll follow your guidance unless DonWeb says otherwise.


----------



## avo_addict

I apologize if I misinterpreted Tony's post. The way I understand it is that the next 5 newbies above and below the line (regardless of order) who send a PM to an FTG and post in the thread will be in a trade. If that is not the case, I will wait patiently in the queue.


----------



## mikeyj23

Please get me on that queue list on the newbie side! Thanks


----------



## Apex

avo_addict said:


> I apologize if I misinterpreted Tony's post. The way I understand it is that the next 5 newbies above and below the line (regardless of order) who send a PM to an FTG and post in the thread will be in a trade. If that is not the case, I will wait patiently in the queue.


Same here... which makes more sense since people have been waiting longer, so consider my request void.


----------



## newcigarz

Apex said:


> Same here... which makes more sense since people have been waiting longer, so consider my request void.


Ditto! :ss


----------



## ResIpsa

trogdor | the burninator said:


> thanks for the clarification, ResIpsa. it gets a little confusing cuz "next five below the line" could mean the "next 5 at the top, but below the trading line" or "next 5 people, period...chaos ensues"
> 
> i'll follow your guidance unless DonWeb says otherwise.





avo_addict said:


> I apologize if I misinterpreted Tony's post. The way I understand it is that the next 5 newbies above and below the line (regardless of order) who send a PM to an FTG and post in the thread will be in a trade. If that is not the case, I will wait patiently in the queue.


You guys could very well be right. and I could very well be wrong. But if he meant that I would think he would say the _first_ 5 people below the line to act....but hell, what do i know??


----------



## newcigarz

See that's what I thought. The next 5 to repsond, would be Noobs that are 
on the board all the time and anxious to trade. :2 :2


----------



## ResIpsa

You know what guys, as you were 

I should have kept my big yap shut in the first place, Donweb was trying to get the thread moving so in hindsight he probably did mean the first 5 people to act, regardless of where you were on the list.

We now return you to your regularly scheduled trading. Please ignore the bigmouth behind the curtain,.:ss


----------



## SmokesInAZ

PM sent to KASR


----------



## trogdor | the burninator

we need a DonWeb hotline :w i'll just sit back and wait. won't kill me. besides, i'm on the first list with the newbie PIF thread~


----------



## 68TriShield

Apex said:


> Same here... which makes more sense since people have been waiting longer, so consider my request void.


standing by...


----------



## DonWeb

ResIpsa said:


> *the first 5 people to act, regardless of where you were on the list*.


hey... he said it much better than i did. sorry for any confusion...

now pm somebody :bx


----------



## DonWeb

Malik23 said:


> I've trades open with Avo_addict and BMagin320 (the latter PMd me but didn't post here in the thread, so if you don't want to count that as a NST, I'll conduct it privately).


you're the FTG... we'll count it if YOU want to.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Tony, 4WheelVFR and I are finished. I got smacked around Saluki style by Ray. He included a SIU T-Shirt, which is cool by me since they sent Self to KU and KU hasn't fared well in the tourney since. 

The real damage though...










A Pepin JJ series
A ESG Churchill! I've been trying to get one of these to try!
Padron 1964 (big size, box pressed torp)
DCM (bigger than I've tried in the DCM, I'm looking forward to it)
VSG
and a random Monte, #3 maybe? Oh, and it's '05. 

Thanks Ray, I need to go recover now!


----------



## avo_addict

OK, Malik23, we're still on then. I will send 5 sticks / $50 worth to you tomorrow.


----------



## CanuckFan

PM to 68TriShield just sent.


----------



## trogdor | the burninator

PM to Stevieray!


----------



## newcigarz

Pm sent to Fumioso. :ss


----------



## newcigarz

Ok so i see PM's sent by Trogdor, Avo-addict, Apex, Newcigarz, SmokeAz.
that should be the first 5, if I'm not mistaken. :ss


----------



## stevieray

Tony,
trogdor | the burninator and myself are in a trade.


----------



## stevieray

trogdor | the burninator said:


> PM to Stevieray!


PM back at 'cha


----------



## trogdor | the burninator

stevieray said:


> PM back at 'cha


whoop! will be in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## KASR

SmokesInAZ said:


> PM sent to KASR


Me and Smokes are good to go.


----------



## shaggy

donwebb...i think i am eligible again 
if so can i please be added to the list?

cheers


----------



## tchariya

Greerzilla said:


> Tony, 4WheelVFR and I are finished. I got smacked around Saluki style by Ray. He included a SIU T-Shirt, which is cool by me since they sent Self to KU and KU hasn't fared well in the tourney since.


Wait wait wait.....SIU has been having an unbelievable decade in the NCAA! They didn't send Self-ish to KU, he sent himself there cause of the $$$. Weber left SIU for UIUC and even without him the Salukis are still amazing to watch in their conference. I would love to see them Final 4. They are deserving!

Illini, Salukis, Panthers...they have have their specialties....did you know both Dallas and Indianapolis starting QBs came from EIU Panthers????? UNREAL


----------



## Ashcan Bill

This is pretty confusing, but I'm assuming everyone has a date, and will return to my regular place in line.


----------



## cricky101

Ashcan Bill said:


> This is pretty confusing, but I'm assuming everyone has a date, and will return to my regular place in line.


:tpd:


----------



## tchariya

Please throw me up on the list as a virgin n00b!


----------



## Puffin Fresh

tchariya said:


> Wait wait wait.....SIU has been having an unbelievable decade in the NCAA! They didn't send Self-ish to KU, he sent himself there cause of the $$$. Weber left SIU for UIUC and even without him the Salukis are still amazing to watch in their conference. I would love to see them Final 4. They are deserving!
> 
> Illini, Salukis, Panthers...they have have their specialties....did you know both Dallas and Indianapolis starting QBs came from EIU Panthers????? UNREAL


OK.

Actually, I've never disliked the Salukis at all. I've rooted against them once or twice when they were playing my team, but other than that I'm always happy to see a MO Valley team do well.


----------



## Malik23

DonWeb said:


> you're the FTG... we'll count it if YOU want to.


I think we can count it. I was gonna post saying I'd take two anyway, so we'll let it count as his first NST trade.


----------



## MrGudgeon

Whoah whoah my name creeped up quickly on this list. Did I miss my chance, are all the FTGs spoken for in a trade right now?


----------



## shaggy

ya gotta watch that corey....u look like ur days away and then boom ur on top

dont worry...u will get picked up


----------



## ResIpsa

MrGudgeon said:


> Whoah whoah my name creeped up quickly on this list. Did I miss my chance, are all the FTGs spoken for in a trade right now?












Submitted for your approval........the sad story of a young gorilla who was slow on the draw and missed his opportunity.....you are now entering the NST Zone.:ss


----------



## MrGudgeon

Seems like I just checked this thread a day or so ago and I was at the bottom! No harm done though....the early bird gets the worm I suppose!


----------



## 68TriShield

CanuckFan said:


> PM to 68TriShield just sent.


Mike and i are on...


----------



## Fumioso

Newcigarz and I are in a trade.


----------



## Apex

Phew, now that that is all cleared up I'd just like to get myself put up on the newbie list so I can eventually get some chances, thanks!


----------



## john51277

Ok This is one of my first posts after intro. I read and reread the firts post with the rules and instructions. Do I PM a NFT, of do I get added to the list, and then PM?? It seems unclear.


----------



## john51277

Please add me to the trade list.


----------



## newcigarz

Fumioso said:


> Newcigarz and I are in a trade.


Fumioso Pm sent. DonWeb Fumioso and I are in a trade. Thanks! :ss


----------



## cricky101

That's the last time I let work get in the way of my monitoring of Club Stogie. People are trading all over the place! Is the list eventually going to return?


----------



## BigGreg

im waiting for an update, not quite sure if I was elligible for the skip or if 5 people allready jumped on it. But im still here waiting for my chance and active! I GOT BANANNAS!!!


----------



## Even Steven

Yay, my month is almost up!


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

muziq - , C.A.O Brazilia, Dragonman
cameroncouch02 - Smokin' machinist 02/15
StudentSmoker - hooperjetcar 02/16
StudentSmoker - bleedingshrimp 02/17
trogdor - bigkerm 02/19
kheffelf - hooperjetcar 02/24
bonggoy - bhudson57 02/24
bongoy - BigGreg 02/26
jovenhut - TimButz2 02/24
Beagle Boy - jac2598 02/26
Malik23 - Avo_addict 02/28
Malik23 - BMagin320 02/28
KASR - SmokesInAZ 02/28
68Trishield - CanuckFan 03/01
stevieray - trogdor | the burninator 03/01
Fumioso - newcigarz 03/01

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*
Your FTGs are busy with other newbies, but your call is important to us...

*Newbies For Trades:*

Ormonster (1st trade) 
Ninjanick (2nd trade) 
SmokesInAZ (2nd trade) 
MrGudgeon (1st trade)

==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========

Ashcan Bill (3rd trade)
Drneves (2nd trade)
Bigman (3rd trade)
Fireman43 (2nd trade)
NestorZ (2nd trade)
Jcarlton (2nd trade)
rockyjr (3rd trade)
Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
berk-m (3rd trade)
Khubli (2nd trade)
Tripp (2nd Trade)
HVACMAN (3rd Trade)
Gvarsity (2nd trade)
slowburn (2nd trade)
Saltymcgee (2nd trade)
cre8v1 (2nd trade)
livwire68 (3rd trade)
Sancho (3rd trade)
mastershogun (3rd trade)
MeNimbus (2nd trade)
TheDirector (2nd trade)
shaggy (2nd trade)

cricky101 (1st trade)
riverdawg101 (1st trade)
Sniper2075 (1st trade)
BamaDoc77 (1st trade)
justinwb (1st trade)
physiognomy (1st trade)
schnell987 (1st trade)
Hoplophile (1st trade)
Marlboro Cigars (1st trade)
BigGreg (1st trade)
maphic (1st trade)
Gregg (1st trade)
jkim05 (1st trade)
tchariya (1st trade)
Apex (1st trade)
mikeyj23 (1st trade)
tchariya (1st trade)
john51277 (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

_5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG._


----------



## baglorious

DonWeb,

I hate to be a pest, but I'm a worrywart. I'm making a request that you might amend the rules (if possible) or somehow otherwise post (in a findable place) the protocol for making sure you properly submit your request to be in for your second or third trade after your first trade is complete.

I completed my first trade, and I know I can only do one trade per month.

I don't know whether I'm supposed to wait 30 days _prior to_ asking to be on for the second trade, or whether I can ask _immediately after the first trade_ to be in for the second round (and I get placed in an "invisible" queue).

Also... due to the volume of gorillas that are taking advantage of your thread, it certainly seems possible that I might not get three trades within three months (which is fine... this is a privelege, not a right, and even ONE trade is fortunate!). I'm just trying to figure out how the whole timing thing works with that.

Anyway, I'm asking primarily because I asked to be in for the second round a week or so ago by posting in this thread (before 30 days had passed), and I just don't know if I did that correctly, or if I need to be counting the days to resubmit a request.

THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HARD WORK! And sorry to be a pest! I didn't want to PM you, as I'm sure you get a ton of PMs on this thread, and I hoped this request might be seen by other folks with the same questions. Ideally, if a note on this were added to the instructions, it would be very easy for pesky worrywarts like myself to find without bugging anyone.

Thanks,

baglorious


----------



## kheffelf

Received my package from hooperjetcar yesterday, his package went out today - 03063030000303678831


----------



## Twill413

ResIpsa said:


> You guys could very well be right. and I could very well be wrong. But if he meant that I would think he would say the _first_ 5 people below the line to act....*but hell, what do i know*??


A lot 

I would wait for Tony to do anything. Sometimes I think he thinks what he says makes complete sense, when in fact it doesn't, as I am sure has happened to everyone occasionally. <-----take this sentence for example


----------



## KASR

Hey DON, I can handle atleast two at a time, if you want to add me back to the FTG's list. [email protected]


----------



## hooperjetcar

StudentSmoker is THE MAN. Got his end of the trade today, and he went so far over and above expected that I have no way to express my gratitude. (I'll see if I can't think of something though) Currently between digital cameras so no pics, but here is the list:
06 RyJ Churchill
02 JL Patricia
03 Boli PC
05 HdM Coronation
06 MC#5

Again, wow, can't say thank you enough. (though when it turns out I like these that much more than my current stock, my wife may not thank you all that much)

Really wish we weren't in the middle of thunderstorm and tornado warnings, would love to go out and smoke one now.


----------



## MrGudgeon

Well the one & only 68trishield has been gracious enough to pick up this lowly young gorilla who missed his chance to get in on this action. So a pm has been dispatched to him, and once all this is confirmed we shall be good to go.


----------



## 68TriShield

MrGudgeon said:


> Well the one & only 68trishield has been gracious enough to pick up this lowly young gorilla who missed his chance to get in on this action. So a pm has been dispatched to him, and once all this is confirmed we shall be good to go.


confirmed!


----------



## newcigarz

Tee it high an let it Fly! Fumioso - There is a Package headed your way! 

DC 0306 1070 0004 1894 1367


----------



## CanuckFan

68TriShield (Dave) - package is headed your way.

Tracking # CE 438417809 CA.

It's gonna be a long trip !

:ss


----------



## Bruisedawg

Don, I'll take a couple of noob's to :bx :sl


----------



## StudentSmoker

hooperjetcar said:


> StudentSmoker is THE MAN. Got his end of the trade today, and he went so far over and above expected that I have no way to express my gratitude. (I'll see if I can't think of something though) Currently between digital cameras so no pics, but here is the list:
> 06 RyJ Churchill
> 02 JL Patricia
> 03 Boli PC
> 05 HdM Coronation
> 06 MC#5
> 
> Again, wow, can't say thank you enough. (though when it turns out I like these that much more than my current stock, my wife may not thank you all that much)
> 
> Really wish we weren't in the middle of thunderstorm and tornado warnings, would love to go out and smoke one now.


You're more than welcome. I hope things clear up so that you can get out and smoker one. Even though that RyJ is young they're smoking pretty good.


----------



## trogdor | the burninator

stevieray, 

DC# 0304 1560 0001 3089 8093

should be there monday at the latest, hopefully by saturday.


----------



## jovenhut

TimButz2 sent his end of the trade and he has a problem with counting. 10 Very nice smokes! I have never had the Fonseca so that will be a treat! Always love those Gurkha's. Thanks again for the cigars.

Now comes the Pain! I am keeping it real for all the FOG'S!


----------



## TimButz2

jovenhut said:


> TimButz2 sent his end of the trade and he has a problem with counting. 10 Very nice smokes! I have never had the Fonseca so that will be a treat! Always love those Gurkha's. Thanks again for the cigars.
> 
> Now comes the Pain! I am keeping it real for all the FOG'S!


Yup, math was never my best subject. Glad you enjoyed the selection of smokes.


----------



## jovenhut

Don,

I am ready for another newbie


----------



## DonWeb

baglorious said:


> I don't know whether I'm supposed to wait 30 days _prior to_ asking to be on for the second trade, or whether I can ask _immediately after the first trade_ to be in for the second round (and I get placed in an "invisible" queue).


Here's the way I roll:
1) when the newb posts receipt of their end - i add them to the invisible list (with a date 30 days from the post date)
2) i don't place the newb back on the visible list until the 30 days expires - whether they post a request immediately or later. (a key point here is: since i don't respond to the request some newbs think i'm ignoring them - if they make the request early, i do ignore them... until the 30 has expired.)



baglorious said:


> Also... due to the volume of gorillas that are taking advantage of your thread, it certainly seems possible that I might not get three trades within three months (which is fine... this is a privelege, not a right, and even ONE trade is fortunate!). I'm just trying to figure out how the whole timing thing works with that.


the three month rule is for getting involved in the thread - not for completing trades. the concern here is a person that has been around for a period of time (in this case 3 months) should have found the thread. if they haven't, then they have opted out of the fun.

this is a rule that i have not vigorously enforced.



baglorious said:


> Ideally, if a note on this were added to the instructions, it would be very easy for pesky worrywarts like myself to find without bugging anyone.


truth to be told... i don't like all the rules we have now!

however, without them, entropy would reign! mass hysteria...cats and dogs living together... human sacrifice - newbs hoggin' up all the ftgs... unkempt apes meandering through the jungle.

the upshot is -- look up alfred e. nueman's famous quote. it'll help you sleep.


----------



## avo_addict

Malik23, I sent the package to you today.

DC#: 0411 9496 6850 0208 7237


----------



## txdyna65

Tony put me on the list, Im ready for a newb


----------



## trogdor

Bigkerm, your package went out:

:z 0402 0625 2730 1003 7932:z 

JPH wanted to toss some extras out to someone new, so there's a bag of smokes from him in there, too!


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

muziq - , C.A.O Brazilia, Dragonman
cameroncouch02 - Smokin' machinist 02/15
StudentSmoker - hooperjetcar 02/16
StudentSmoker - bleedingshrimp 02/17
trogdor - bigkerm 02/19
bonggoy - bhudson57 02/24
bongoy - BigGreg 02/26
jovenhut - TimButz2 02/24
Beagle Boy - jac2598 02/26
Malik23 - Avo_addict 02/28
Malik23 - BMagin320 02/28
KASR - SmokesInAZ 02/28
68Trishield - CanuckFan 03/01
stevieray - trogdor | the burninator 03/01
Fumioso - newcigarz 03/01
68Trishield - MrGudgeon 03/01

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*
KASR x2
Bruisedawg x2
jovenhut
txdyna65

*Newbies For Trades:*

Ormonster (1st trade) <------ hello ?
Ninjanick (2nd trade) <------- hello ?
SmokesInAZ (2nd trade) <------- hello ?
Ashcan Bill (3rd trade)
Drneves (2nd trade)
cricky101 (1st trade)

==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========

Bigman (3rd trade)
NestorZ (2nd trade)
Jcarlton (2nd trade)
rockyjr (3rd trade)
Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
berk-m (3rd trade)
Khubli (2nd trade)
Tripp (2nd Trade)
HVACMAN (3rd Trade)
Gvarsity (2nd trade)
slowburn (2nd trade)
Saltymcgee (2nd trade)
cre8v1 (2nd trade)
livwire68 (3rd trade)
Sancho (3rd trade)
mastershogun (3rd trade)
MeNimbus (2nd trade)
TheDirector (2nd trade)
shaggy (2nd trade)

riverdawg101 (1st trade)
Sniper2075 (1st trade)
BamaDoc77 (1st trade)
justinwb (1st trade)
physiognomy (1st trade)
schnell987 (1st trade)
Hoplophile (1st trade)
Marlboro Cigars (1st trade)
BigGreg (1st trade)
maphic (1st trade)
Gregg (1st trade)
jkim05 (1st trade)
tchariya (1st trade)
Apex (1st trade)
mikeyj23 (1st trade)
tchariya (1st trade)
john51277 (1st trade)
dogsplayinpoker (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

_5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG._


----------



## newcigarz

DonWeb said:


> :bl *SKIP PARTY* :bl
> 
> The next 5 people above or below the line to act (PM one of the active FTGs) ... are in a trade!!!!
> 
> You must post that you pm'd the FTG​
> no... this doesn't mean you Skip...


Looks like the Skip Party :bl :bl :bl Got things moving again!


----------



## Ashcan Bill

Looks like I'm fourth on the active list now, and txdyna65 is fourth, so PM away!


----------



## txdyna65

Gotya Ashcan Bill 

We're gonna trade Tony


----------



## Bleedingshrimp

I was thrilled to receive student smoker's end today! Truly fantastic.

06 RyJ S. Churchill
02 JL Patricia
06 Parti Short
05 HdM Coronation
06 MC5

Great job man. I can't wait til these rest for a bit. Thanks to Donweb as well for putting this thing on!


----------



## borndead1

DonWeb, it has been 30 days, please throw me back into the line for #2. :ss


----------



## cricky101

PM sent to KASR :ss


----------



## shaggy

cricky101 said:


> PM sent to KASR :ss


you poor soul.....can we have ur next of kin please????

:r :mn :r


----------



## cricky101

shaggy said:


> you poor soul.....can we have ur next of kin please????
> 
> :r :mn :r


Uh oh .... KASR and I are in trade. Will post DC when I send out on Saturday (and submit the papers for a good life insurance police, apparently.) 

Chris


----------



## jdbwolverines

Don,
New here and would like to get on th wait list for trades. Thanks for the work you put in here helping us noobs out. Thanks to all the traders too.


----------



## SmokesInAZ

My end sent KASR...

DC: 0103 8555 7490 0008 1150


----------



## cricky101

cricky101 said:


> Uh oh .... KASR and I are in trade. Will post DC when I send out on Saturday (and submit the papers for a good life insurance police, apparently.)
> 
> Chris


KASR - Comin at ya -
DC# 0103 8555 7498 9639 6147


----------



## stevieray

I received Trogdor l The Burninator's end of our trade. Thanks for the awesome sticks!! He sure doesn't hit like a newb....and I must say thanks for the sticky note...less for me to type out  I will dig deep into the humi this weekend to find something to reciprocate :bx with... and my end will go out on Monday.


----------



## trogdor | the burninator

stevieray said:


> I received Trogdor l The Burninator's end of our trade. Thanks for the awesome sticks!! He sure doesn't hit like a newb....and I must say thanks for the sticky note...less for me to type out  I will dig deep into the humi this weekend to find something to reciprocate :bx with... and my end will go out on Monday.


whoop! glad they arrived safely~ hope you enjoy them.


----------



## jesto68

Don,

I respectfuly request to be added to the list for another trade. It seems like my last trade was eons ago, but actually it was only 30 days.

I'm anxious to get FTG status - so that I can start bustin' other n00b's.

In the meantime - I'm running a contest over at this thread:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=67457

I'll have some unidentified sticks up soon, and whoever guesses them right will get a nice "Care" package from me.

Thanks!!!!

-Steve


----------



## StudentSmoker

DW...hooperjetcar, bleedingshrimp and myself have finished our respective trades.


----------



## Ashcan Bill

txdyna65 said:


> Gotya Ashcan Bill
> 
> We're gonna trade Tony


Heads up, Kenny!

0306 1070 0005 6889 8030


----------



## Fumioso

Got newcigarz's newb cigars yesterday. Nice selection: 


And a bonus: A can cooler from a waste management company! Excellent... except it doesn't fit my beer.



Thanks Tony. Your end will go out tomorrow.


----------



## newcigarz

Fumioso said:


> Got newcigarz's newb cigars yesterday. Nice selection:
> 
> 
> And a bonus: A can cooler from a waste management company! Excellent... except it doesn't fit my beer.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Tony. Your end will go out tomorrow.


I'm Hope some of that selection you will enjoy, At least it will keep the last 
1/3 of your beer cold :r


----------



## StudentSmoker

DonWeb...I can take on 3 newbs.


----------



## DonWeb

:mn*Wild Monkey Special*:mn

*First Newb*​
To Contact LeeBoob (by PM)

for a "Water Pillow For Cigar Trade"​


----------



## newcigarz

DonWeb said:


> :mn*Wild Monkey Special*:mn
> 
> *First Newb*​
> To Contact LeeBoob (by PM)
> 
> for a "Water Pillow For Cigar Trade"​


DonWeb Pm sent to LeeBoob.


----------



## john51277

Sent PM also.


----------



## Leeboob

tony-
looks like i've got two to tango.


----------



## Beagle Boy

jac2598 said:


> Beagle Boy - my end of our trade will go out w/ Wednesdays mail.
> 
> DC# 9101010521297222651143
> 
> Enjoy! :ss
> James


Got James' side in yesterday's mail. Looks like a few things that I have not tried before

The outgoing package is set, I'll hit the PO on my way to work, and post the DC


----------



## newcigarz

Leeboob said:


> tony-
> looks like i've got two to tango.


LeeBoob pm Sent!

DonWeb - Leeboob and I are in a trade.


----------



## C.A.O Brazilia

DonWeb. I would like to be added to the FTG list.


----------



## Bruisedawg

Somebody needs to shake the tree and wake some of these noob's up! DonWeb posted the list on the 2nd and none of the noob's above the line have PM'd. Guess their not that hungry! Time to move that list along to some noob's who want some action!:cb :w :bx


----------



## Beagle Boy

Beagle Boy said:


> Got James' side in yesterday's mail. Looks like a few things that I have not tried before
> 
> The outgoing package is set, I'll hit the PO on my way to work, and post the DC


Package at the PO this AM DC# 0306 3030 0002 6789 4158 - see if you can tell which is no longer being made  (not sure why, i love the bloody things! :sb )


----------



## MrGudgeon

68trishield - your package is headed southbound via CanadaPost Xpress.
Tracking Number: CE 406 532 215 CA. Should reach you in a couple days.


----------



## stevieray

My end went out to trogdor | the burninator today.

DC# 0103 8555 7498 8651 1925

:ss


----------



## Fumioso

The kick is up to newcigarz: 

0461 8270 2190 0207 3239

:ss


----------



## Bigkerm

I just recieved my end of the trade from Trogdor, I am sorry that I am not that good with my didgital yet to post a picture but let me tell you this guy sent me like 20 or more smokes, and some real good stuff like Pepin, Padilla, A.F. Short story, R.P. Sungrown, also I recieved like 6 sticks from JPH whoever the hell he is, these guys tag-teamed and kicked the shit out of me.
I may never be the same.


Bigkerm


----------



## Bigkerm

Donweb:


If I could be put on the waiting list for my 3rd trade I would greatly appreciate it.


Bigkerm


----------



## mikeyj23

Is there a way to impose an action time limit for newbies on the active list? It seems like the last few list updates have taken eons to get through just because of newbies delinquency. Would 4 days be appropriate? A week?

Just a thought.


----------



## KASR

Cricky101 and SmokesinAz came thru with flying colours! Smokes will be in the mail shortly!

SmokesinAZ



Cricky101


----------



## C.A.O Brazilia

DonWeb.
My Wild Monkey trade with musiq is done.
Got his end today. Becauce i am still in shock i will post pictures later.


----------



## trogdor | the burninator

stevieray said:


> My end went out to trogdor | the burninator today.
> 
> DC# 0103 8555 7498 8651 1925
> 
> :ss


lookin forward to it, sir~


----------



## txdyna65

Recieved Ashcan Bills end of the trade today...he sure doesnt trade like a noob. 5 very fine smokes Bill, some of my favorites and I look forward to trying the new one as well. Thanks a bunch 

I'll have yours out tommorrow

DC# 0306 0320 0000 8849 9019


----------



## EMSinTraining

I was wondering if I could be added to the list as well.

Before I'm confirmed, I have a couple of questions.

1. I'm trying to make it back home next week, so I probably won't get a chance to head to a post office to mail anything, I wanted to make sure there'd be enough time for me to get back to campus to get my sticks sent.

2. Other than my first bomb, (which was awesome by the way.) I don't currently have any sticks to trade, so was wondering if I should wait until I know who I'm trading with to get some ideas. or should I look into picking some up while I'm back home? (Old Virginia Tobacco Company has a few shops right around my hometown.) 4 of the 6 sticks I've had so far were from them, in fact. 

I know part of the rules are to send 5 sticks I've enjoyed to give an idea of my tastes, but I've only tried 4 different kinds total so far (2 of which I have no way of getting), so I don't really know how helpful I can be as far as that goes.

I do have 5 cigars from my first bomb, so hopefully I'll get the chance to try a couple of those before I'm up for trading, that way maybe I'll have at least a couple more sticks under my belt that I know I like.


----------



## DJM

Don:
I'm ready to take the plunge, please add me to the list.


----------



## JPH

JPH is me... I just wanted to thrown in some random stuff that you could try since Trogdor is a buddy of mine and had you in the trade. enjoy



Bigkerm said:


> I just recieved my end of the trade from Trogdor, I am sorry that I am not that good with my didgital yet to post a picture but let me tell you this guy sent me like 20 or more smokes, and some real good stuff like Pepin, Padilla, A.F. Short story, R.P. Sungrown, also I recieved like 6 sticks from JPH whoever the hell he is, these guys tag-teamed and kicked the shit out of me.
> I may never be the same.
> 
> Bigkerm


----------



## StudentSmoker

EMSinTraining said:


> I was wondering if I could be added to the list as well.
> 
> Before I'm confirmed, I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1. I'm trying to make it back home next week, so I probably won't get a chance to head to a post office to mail anything, I wanted to make sure there'd be enough time for me to get back to campus to get my sticks sent.
> 
> 2. Other than my first bomb, (which was awesome by the way.) I don't currently have any sticks to trade, so was wondering if I should wait until I know who I'm trading with to get some ideas. or should I look into picking some up while I'm back home? (Old Virginia Tobacco Company has a few shops right around my hometown.) 4 of the 6 sticks I've had so far were from them, in fact.
> 
> I know part of the rules are to send 5 sticks I've enjoyed to give an idea of my tastes, but I've only tried 4 different kinds total so far (2 of which I have no way of getting), so I don't really know how helpful I can be as far as that goes.
> 
> I do have 5 cigars from my first bomb, so hopefully I'll get the chance to try a couple of those before I'm up for trading, that way maybe I'll have at least a couple more sticks under my belt that I know I like.


Send any five sticks that you like/hate/whatever...the goal is to get into some trading and to allow other gorillas to get to know you.

Don't worry, the jungle won't be too critical. Just do your best and enjoy swapping some sticks and getting to know your fellow BOTL's...NEWB! :2


----------



## muziq

DonWeb--the WMS Gorilla Math (TM) trade is officially complete--I'm done with Dragonman and C.A.O.Brazillia. 

Please add me back to the FTG list; I'm ready to jump in and take on two noobs! :bx :bx


----------



## DragonMan

DonWeb,
My "Wild Monkey" trade with Muziq is completed! After I sift through the rubble and find my camera I'll post some pictures of the damage!!! :mn


----------



## hooperjetcar

God Bless my wife and her good intentions. I "received" kheffelf's part of a Wild Monkey Special" on Saturday, while I was out all day. She recognized the box (small box, DC #) as cigars and stuck in it the coolador, she just happened to forget to tell me when I got home Sat night. I got his PM today at work about it, but didn't have a chance to respond. Mentioned it when I got home to wife, and she said, oh yeah, forgot to mention that. So, sorry kheffelf for the delay in recognition, and thanks so much, some really great new stuff here that I can't wait to try. Still haven't replaced camera, so here's the list. 

5 vegas A
Padron Anniversary
RP Vintage 92
CAO Brazil
Partagas 1845
Joya De Nicaragua Celebracion
Perdomo Cantero
Trilogy Exotic Maduro (I'm fascinated and just a bit scared of this one)
Ramon Allones
Montecristo 30

Thanks again for a great selection.


----------



## smokin' machinist

Received Cameron's selection of very nice smokes. Some I have tried and liked, others I've wanted to try.
CAO Italia Gondola
(2) JDN Antano Gran Consul
La Gloria Serie R #4 maduro
Cuesta Rey Centenario Pyramid #9
AF 858 & Curly Head
A Short

Thanks Cameron


----------



## SteveDMatt

Would love to get in on this......


----------



## Malik23

Received Avo_addict's end over the weekend - camera is still packed from the nerf herf, so no pics.

Anejo #77
Oliva Serie G Maduro Torpedo
Rocky Patel 1992 Robusto
Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Robusto Maduro
Avo Robusto

Some good sticks here, some of my favorites. I'll get something out to you tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## erictheobscure

I'll give it a shot; please add me to the newb list :ss


----------



## Kidrock387

If possible please could i get in on this?


----------



## newcigarz

DonWeb said:


> :mn*Wild Monkey Special*:mn
> 
> *First Newb*​
> To Contact LeeBoob (by PM)
> 
> for a "Water Pillow For Cigar Trade"​


LeeBoob Water Pillows are on the way! :ss

1Z EW9 678 03 6363 684 6


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

cameroncouch02 - Smokin' machinist 02/15
bonggoy - bhudson57 02/24
bongoy - BigGreg 02/26
jovenhut - TimButz2 02/24
Beagle Boy - jac2598 02/26
Malik23 - Avo_addict 02/28
Malik23 - BMagin320 02/28
KASR - SmokesInAZ 02/28
68Trishield - CanuckFan 03/01
stevieray - trogdor | the burninator 03/01
Fumioso - newcigarz 03/01
68Trishield - MrGudgeon 03/01
txdyna65 - Ashcan Bill 03/06
KASR - cricky101 03/06
Leeboob - newcigarz 03/06
Leeboob - john51277 03/06

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*
KASR
Bruisedawg x2
jovenhut
Studentsmoker x3
muziq

*Newbies For Trades:*

Drneves (2nd trade)
riverdawg101 (1st trade)
Sniper2075 (1st trade)
BamaDoc77 (1st trade)
justinwb (1st trade)
physiognomy (1st trade)
Bigman (3rd trade)
NestorZ (2nd trade)

==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========

Jcarlton (2nd trade)
rockyjr (3rd trade)
Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
berk-m (3rd trade)
Khubli (2nd trade)
Tripp (2nd Trade)
HVACMAN (3rd Trade)
Gvarsity (2nd trade)
slowburn (2nd trade)
Saltymcgee (2nd trade)
cre8v1 (2nd trade)
livwire68 (3rd trade)
Sancho (3rd trade)
mastershogun (3rd trade)
MeNimbus (2nd trade)
TheDirector (2nd trade)
shaggy (2nd trade)
Jesto68 (2nd trade)

schnell987 (1st trade)
Hoplophile (1st trade)
Marlboro Cigars (1st trade)
BigGreg (1st trade)
maphic (1st trade)
Gregg (1st trade)
jkim05 (1st trade)
tchariya (1st trade)
Apex (1st trade)
mikeyj23 (1st trade)
tchariya (1st trade)
john51277 (1st trade)
dogsplayinpoker (1st trade)
jdbwolverines (1st trade)
portny33 (1st trade)
EMSinTraining (1st trade)
DJM (1st trade)
SteveDMatt (1st trade)
erictheobscure (1st trade)
Kidrock387 (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

_5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG._


----------



## stevieray

Come on newbs!!! FTGs are waiting with 8 spots to fill. If you're up PM a FTG and lets keep the list moving. :sb


----------



## physiognomy

PM sent to KASR...


----------



## KASR

physiognomy said:


> PM sent to KASR...


Got this one.


----------



## DragonMan

Man you gotta love those Texans!!! I send Heath (Muziq) 2 cigars and he 
sends 16!!! It's true they don't do anything small in Texas!! This is one generous BOTL, thanks bro!!!

This is a list of what he sent::dr :dr

- Rocky Patel, Vintage 1990, 2 of each: Churchill, Torpedo, Robusto, Petite Corona
- Rocky Patel, Limited Edition "A" in a coffin&#8230;how cool!!
- '05 Camacho Corojo Churchill
- '06 Sancho Panza Maduro Maduro Cervantes
- '04 Montesino Numero 1 Maduro
- '05 La Gloria Cubana Serie R #6 Natural
- '05 La Gloria Cubana Serie R #4 Maduro
- '04 Punch London Club
- '06 Vegas Robaina Familiar

Here is the picture as promised:









For all you Newbie's thinking of trading with Muziq I would be very cautious, he hits very, very hard!!!:bx

Once again, thank you for the awesome selection of cigars!!! 
:ss


----------



## Sniper2075

PM sent to Bruisedawg


----------



## KASR

SmokinAZ: DC# 9101 0385 5574 9857 1513
Cricky101: DC# 9101 0385 5574 9867 6371


----------



## Bruisedawg

Sniper2075 said:


> PM sent to Bruisedawg


Sniper2075 and I are going to :bx :SM :sl


----------



## dayplanner

is there an updated list available?


----------



## DJM

Gregg said:


> is there an updated list available?


check the previous page


----------



## dayplanner

Ah, I still have quite a while to go!


----------



## 68TriShield

I got CanuckFans end today and theres nothing here i cant find in my humi except the smoked salmon he caught! Hows that for similar taste :r 
Thanks Mike,i'll get you packed up tonight...:ss


----------



## cameroncouch02

smokin' machinist said:


> Received Cameron's selection of very nice smokes. Some I have tried and liked, others I've wanted to try.
> CAO Italia Gondola
> (2) JDN Antano Gran Consul
> La Gloria Serie R #4 maduro
> Cuesta Rey Centenario Pyramid #9
> AF 858 & Curly Head
> A Short
> 
> Thanks Cameron


Actually, thats a Stanford Reserve Cameroon. Not centenario.The Jdn's are Machito's too. Come on, I thought that a 858 sungrown would be a good stick to throw in there. :r Couldn't even get props for it being a SG. Then the Partagas.:w


----------



## 68TriShield

cameroncouch02 said:


> Actually, thats a Stanford Reserve Cameroon. Not centenario.The Jdn's are Machito's too. Come on, I thought that a 858 sungrown would be a good stick to throw in there. :r Couldn't even get props for it being a SG. Then the Partagas.:w


I just recently saw my first 858SG,i got 2 in the NC Hybrid PIF thread.I've been smoking and seeking cigars for no less then 7 years and that was one that was always on the radar.Dude, i was honored to get one.Soon enough Ted will see this and be 3 shades of red...:r he should have asked me LOL!
Very very generous of you Bro...


----------



## 68TriShield

JPH said:


> JPH is me... I just wanted to thrown in some random stuff that you could try since Trogdor is a buddy of mine and had you in the trade. enjoy


JPH aka "whoever the hell that is":r


----------



## CanuckFan

68TriShield said:


> I got CanuckFans end today and theres nothing here i cant find in my humi except the smoked salmon he caught! Hows that for similar taste :r
> Thanks Mike,i'll get you packed up tonight...:ss
> [/IMG]


B.C. to Maryland in 5 days, Ok not bad ! Well enjoy the salmon anyway , Dave. A little taste of the west coast for ya.

Mike :ss


----------



## StudentSmoker

Lazy Newbs...I've never seen a backup like this before. The NST thread must have ate a bunch of cheese. :BS


----------



## mikeyj23

Lazy newbs indeed. Those of us who are stuck halfway down a huge list and check daily don't appreciate it very much :c


----------



## StudentSmoker

mikeyj23 said:


> Lazy newbs indeed. Those of us who are stuck halfway down a huge list and check daily don't appreciate it very much :c


HAHA...this is what I was getting at. I'm glad someone has finally noticed. I would PM respective brethren to see if they are still home??? Although DonWeb is not human, it is tough to monitor the NST and control the galaxy at the same time. :r


----------



## BigGreg

some of us newbs are waiting anxiously for our chance! Maybe within the next few days, dont worry I check the thread every few hours.


----------



## DonWeb

StudentSmoker said:


> Lazy Newbs...I've never seen a backup like this before. The NST thread must have ate a bunch of cheese. :BS


hmmm... we might have to shake it up a bit 

i'll check back in da mornin'


----------



## bigman

StudentSmoker - PM sent
:ss


----------



## StudentSmoker

BigGreg said:


> some of us newbs are waiting anxiously for our chance! Maybe within the next few days, dont worry I check the thread every few hours.


Oh, No worries...just like to stir the pot from time to time. Seeing if everyone is awake.

P.S.

bigman and I are in a trade...YIPPEE!!!


----------



## BigGreg

StudentSmoker said:


> Oh, No worries...just like to stir the pot from time to time. Seeing if everyone is awake.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> bigman and I are in a trade...YIPPEE!!!


Awesome, I think that the Newbie Sampler is probally the most fun trade ive encountered so far im really anxious to get this on with!


----------



## Leeboob

DonWeb said:


> hmmm... we might have to shake it up a bit
> 
> i'll check back in da mornin'


oh shit. this don't look too good for you new guys.:hn


----------



## muziq

<bump>

WAKE UP NOOBS! :bx

</bump>


----------



## SaltyMcGee

muziq said:


> <bump>
> 
> WAKE UP NOOBS! :bx
> 
> </bump>


huh.....what time is it? I'm late for school!!!!!  :r


----------



## newcigarz

I'm trying to do my Part ( Trade w/ Fumioso and Wild Monkey w/ LeeBoob). I can't wait for my 'peeps to wake up! :ss


----------



## DonWeb

_HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!

To All Who See These Presents, Greetings:
Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in their proven trading abilities
and for contributions to the realm,
this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:

*Friendly Trading Gorilla.*

Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of a jungle FTG,
all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
*
Arise - (Sir) C.A.O Brazilia*

Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.

May your diety have mercy on your newbies.​_


----------



## 68TriShield

Congrats Rudi! Drinks and cigars all around...:ss


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

cameroncouch02 - Smokin' machinist 02/15
bonggoy - bhudson57 02/24
bongoy - BigGreg 02/26
jovenhut - TimButz2 02/24
Beagle Boy - jac2598 02/26
Malik23 - Avo_addict 02/28
Malik23 - BMagin320 02/28
KASR - SmokesInAZ 02/28
68Trishield - CanuckFan 03/01
stevieray - trogdor | the burninator 03/01
Fumioso - newcigarz 03/01
68Trishield - MrGudgeon 03/01
txdyna65 - Ashcan Bill 03/06
KASR - cricky101 03/06
KASR - physiognomy 03/07
Leeboob - newcigarz 03/06
Leeboob - john51277 03/06
Bruisedawg - Sniper2075 03/06
Studentsmoker - bigman 03/06

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

Bruisedawg
jovenhut
Studentsmoker x2
muziq
C.A.O Brazilia
DonWeb

*Newbies For Trades:* 

Drneves (2nd trade)
riverdawg101 (1st trade)
BamaDoc77 (1st trade)
justinwb (1st trade)
physiognomy (1st trade)
NestorZ (2nd trade)
Jcarlton (2nd trade)
rockyjr (3rd trade)
Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
berk-m (3rd trade)
Khubli (2nd trade)
Tripp (2nd Trade)
HVACMAN (3rd Trade)
Gvarsity (2nd trade)
slowburn (2nd trade)
Saltymcgee (2nd trade)
cre8v1 (2nd trade)
livwire68 (3rd trade)
Sancho (3rd trade)
mastershogun (3rd trade)
MeNimbus (2nd trade)
TheDirector (2nd trade)
shaggy (2nd trade)
Jesto68 (2nd trade)
schnell987 (1st trade)
Hoplophile (1st trade)
Marlboro Cigars (1st trade)
BigGreg (1st trade)
maphic (1st trade)
Gregg (1st trade)
jkim05 (1st trade)
tchariya (1st trade)
Apex (1st trade)
mikeyj23 (1st trade)
tchariya (1st trade)
john51277 (1st trade)
dogsplayinpoker (1st trade)
jdbwolverines (1st trade)
portny33 (1st trade)
EMSinTraining (1st trade)
DJM (1st trade)
SteveDMatt (1st trade)
erictheobscure (1st trade)
Kidrock387 (1st trade)
*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

_5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG._


----------



## C.A.O Brazilia

Thanks DonWeb. I feel honored.
I am realy looking forward to smack some newbies around. I still remember how i was treated:ss 

Com on. I can take on one Newb.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

:bl WOO HOO!!:bl 
Love how everyone is active now.

Gread idea, DonWeb.

PM sent to muziq..
:cb


----------



## newcigarz

DonWeb said:


> _HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!
> 
> To All Who See These Presents, Greetings:
> Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in their proven trading abilities
> and for contributions to the realm,
> this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:
> 
> *Friendly Trading Gorilla.*
> 
> Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of a jungle FTG,
> all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
> *
> Arise - (Sir) C.A.O Brazilia*
> 
> Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.
> 
> May your diety have mercy on your newbies.​_


Congratulations on your FTG status in the Jungle! :ss


----------



## newcigarz

Everyone Active!!:bl :bl :bl 

Cmon Guys !!!! send some PM's. I'd have three going if I could! :ss

Wait a minute! Can I?


----------



## cre8v1

PM sent to StudentSmoker :ss


----------



## rockyr

Woo hooo! PM sent to bruisedawg.


----------



## riverdawg

PMed DonWeb!!


----------



## portny33

PMd muziq for a trade. Thanks DonWeb for activating everyone. Really looking forward to trading finally. 
:ss


----------



## Hoplophile

PM sent to CAO Brazilia...


----------



## C.A.O Brazilia

Hoplophile said:


> PM sent to CAO Brazilia...


DonWeb. Hoplophile and i are in trade.:gn :gn :ss


----------



## muziq

DonWeb said:


> _HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!​__
> 
> To All Who See These Presents, Greetings:
> Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in their proven trading abilities
> and for contributions to the realm,
> this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:​
> *Friendly Trading Gorilla.*​
> 
> Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of a jungle FTG,
> all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.​
> *Arise - (Sir) C.A.O Brazilia*​
> Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.​
> May your diety have mercy on your newbies.​_


Congrats, Rudi! Glad to have been on the FTG end of trading with you...this guy can lay one on you!


----------



## muziq

DonWeb--I'm in a trade with both Marlboro Cigars and with Portny33. I have asked both to limit their fire to three sticks; in return, they'll get a friendly lesson in Gorilla Math! :bx :bx :bx 

Glad you opened this up...it's gonna get real fun in here!


----------



## mikeyj23

PM sent to jovenhut


----------



## john51277

*Leeboob*, I have a few heading your way. For the water pillow trade. Going out now!!!!

DC-0103 8555 7499 2019 6460

John


----------



## DJM

damn, looks like all the FTGs have been claimed for now...I'll have to be quicker on the draw next time


----------



## jovenhut

Don,
mikeyj23 is in trade with me


----------



## schnell987

DJM said:


> damn, looks like all the FTGs have been claimed for now...I'll have to be quicker on the draw next time


DJM,
I may be wrong, but I believe that StudentSmoker has offered to take 2 trades simultaneously (as indicated by the "x2" after his name on the list).

As you posted on this thread before I did, I'll wait for a bit to allow you to PM Studentsmoker to see if he is available for a trade. If I don't see that you sent the PM, then I will send a PM later today.

Best of luck,
Kevin


----------



## DJM

PM sent to Student Smoker


----------



## john51277

PM'd DonWeb.


----------



## DJM

schnell987 said:


> DJM,
> I may be wrong, but I believe that StudentSmoker has offered to take 2 trades simultaneously (as indicated by the "x2" after his name on the list).
> 
> As you posted on this thread before I did, I'll wait for a bit to allow you to PM Studentsmoker to see if he is available for a trade. If I don't see that you sent the PM, then I will send a PM later today.
> 
> Best of luck,
> Kevin


Thanks for the heads up Schnell. Much appreciated. My brain usually doesn't work before noon.


----------



## Bruisedawg

rockyr said:


> Woo hooo! PM sent to bruisedawg.


Rockyr and I are going to tangle! :bx :sl


----------



## gvarsity

Missed the feeding frenzy by that || much. Great idea donweb. This will get this flying along. Thanks.


----------



## EMSinTraining

Darn, I didn't realize I was two pages behind. Are any other FTG's going to be available, or do we go back to being inactive until the current trades are completed?


----------



## C.A.O Brazilia

Well. Here is the stuff from the wild monkey trade with musiq.
He asked for two sticks and i sent him CAO Brazilia and CAO Italia.
This is what he smacked me with.


----------



## newcigarz

C.A.O Brazilia said:


> Well. Here is the stuff from the wild monkey trade with musiq.
> He asked for two sticks and i sent him CAO Brazilia and CAO Italia.
> This is what he smacked me with.


Very Generous of musiq. :ss


----------



## erictheobscure

C.A.O Brazilia said:


> Thanks DonWeb. I feel honored.
> I am realy looking forward to smack some newbies around. I still remember how i was treated:ss
> 
> Com on. I can take on one Newb.


PM sent, if you're still available.


----------



## BigGreg

darn seems as though the FTG's have all been scooped up. Next one up im coming for!


----------



## BamaDoc77

BigGreg said:


> darn seems as though the FTG's have all been scooped up. Next one up im coming for!


Same here, just waiting for my target....:hn


----------



## jovenhut

Don
I can take 2 more newbs


----------



## StudentSmoker

cre8v1 said:


> PM sent to StudentSmoker :ss


DW, in a trade w/cre8v1 and BamaDoc77...that fills me up for a while. Let the trading begin!


----------



## erictheobscure

jovenhut said:


> Don
> I can take 2 more newbs


PM sent!


----------



## jdbwolverines

PM sent to jovenhut


----------



## erictheobscure

jdbwolverines said:


> Life moves pretty fast. If you don't stop and look around once in a while, you could miss it.


Hey, looks like we newbs move pretty fast too >


----------



## newcigarz

Fumioso Took this "Newb" To school with a Great selection of Smokes, including 
a couple of ISOMs. A nice hand written "menu" came with them. Thanks to this
muy generoso FTG!

DonWeb my trade with Fumioso is complete!


----------



## 68TriShield

Tony i have one of my 2 sent away,i'll pick up someone else.

How about a first time trader send me a PM??

I'm waiting!!!!


----------



## shaggy

ahhh if only i was a first timer....lol

somebody pick this guy up...he is awesome...as are all the ftg


cheers
mike
:ss


----------



## SteveDMatt

PM sent to 68TriShield



68TriShield said:


> Tony i have one of my 2 sent away,i'll pick up someone else.
> 
> How about a first time trader send me a PM??
> 
> I'm waiting!!!!


----------



## EMSinTraining

I have the worst timing on the planet.:r 

5 minutes sooner and I could of made it.


----------



## 68TriShield

I have SteveDMatt and EMS,send me a PM I'll take you too...


----------



## trogdor | the burninator

Received stevieray's end, today, which completes our trade. 

i'll need to take a picture and get it hosted somewhere, but here's what i got:

- Fuente Fuente Opus X
- 5 Vegas A
- CAO Gold
- Gispert Natural
- Gispert Maduro
- Rocky Patel Vintage 1990
- Rocky Patel Vintage 1992
- Rocky Patel Cuban Blend
- Romeo Y Julieta Reserve Maduro
- Romeo Y Julieta 1875
- Cigar bags with dividers
- Ronson Blue Point Flame Lighter

thanks so much, steve! haven't tried a single one of these cigars and the lighter and bags are definitely gonna come in handy~:w


----------



## DonWeb

alright newbs...remember

5 cigars and/or less than $50

update pending.


----------



## DonWeb

_HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!

To All Who See These Presents, Greetings:
Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in their proven trading abilities
and for contributions to the realm,
this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:

*Friendly Trading Gorilla.*

Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of a jungle FTG,
all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
*
Arise - (Sir) mdtaggart*

Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.

May your diety have mercy on your newbies.​_


----------



## jovenhut

Don
The newbs hit me quick and I'll make an exception for them

I am trading with these 4 
tchariya
erictheobscure
jdbwolverines 
mastershogun


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

cameroncouch02 - Smokin' machinist 02/15
bonggoy - bhudson57 02/24
bongoy - BigGreg 02/26
jovenhut - TimButz2 02/24
Beagle Boy - jac2598 02/26
Malik23 - Avo_addict 02/28
Malik23 - BMagin320 02/28
KASR - SmokesInAZ 02/28
68Trishield - CanuckFan 03/01
68Trishield - MrGudgeon 03/01
txdyna65 - Ashcan Bill 03/06
KASR - cricky101 03/06
KASR - physiognomy 03/07
Leeboob - newcigarz 03/06
Leeboob - john51277 03/06
Bruisedawg - Sniper2075 03/06
Studentsmoker - bigman 03/06
muziq - Marlboro_Cigars 03/07
muziq - Portny33 03/07
Studentsmoker - cre8v1 03/07
Studentsmoker - BamaDoc77 03/07
Bruisedawg - rockyr 03/07
DonWeb - riverdawg101 03/07
C.A.O Brazilia - hoplophile 03/07
jovenhut - mickeyj23 03/07
jovenhut - erictheobscure 03/07
jovenhut - jdbwolverines 03/07
68Trishield - SteveDMatt 03/07
68Trishield - EMSinTraining 03/07

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

mdtaggart

*Newbies For Trades:*

Drneves (2nd trade)
justinwb (1st trade)
*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

NestorZ (2nd trade)
Jcarlton (2nd trade)
Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
berk-m (3rd trade)
Khubli (2nd trade)
Tripp (2nd Trade)
HVACMAN (3rd Trade)
Gvarsity (2nd trade)
slowburn (2nd trade)
Saltymcgee (2nd trade)
cre8v1 (2nd trade)
livwire68 (3rd trade)
Sancho (3rd trade)
mastershogun (3rd trade)
MeNimbus (2nd trade)
TheDirector (2nd trade)
shaggy (2nd trade)
Jesto68 (2nd trade)
schnell987 (1st trade)
BigGreg (1st trade)
maphic (1st trade)
Gregg (1st trade)
jkim05 (1st trade)
tchariya (1st trade)
Apex (1st trade)
tchariya (1st trade)
john51277 (1st trade)
dogsplayinpoker (1st trade)
portny33 (1st trade)
DJM (1st trade)
Kidrock387 (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## DJM

looks like the free for all is over...back down to the bottom of the heap I go


----------



## TimButz2

I got Jovenhut's end of the trade today. After thinking I inflicted my brand of pain on him, he destroyed me with this:

View attachment 11035


These all look tasty, I can't wait to try the Tampa sweetheart and the Quintero. And how did you ever quess I would like the San Cristobol. Thanks again, you warned me you would get justice and you certainly did.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## jac2598

Beagle Boy said:


> Package at the PO this AM DC# 0306 3030 0002 6789 4158 - see if you can tell which is no longer being made  (not sure why, i love the bloody things! :sb )


Package arrived today, safe and sound 

Wow... what a package it was...

Padilla Miami
Indian Tabac
SLR '03 Londale (can't wait to try this one)
And 2 Fuente's - a Reserva Xtra Viejo & a Chateau Fuente King B

Thank you very much! I can't wait to fire these up after some rest (it's still pretty cold over here and the package had to sit outside for a few hours).

To answer the question... I can honestly say I don't know which is no longer being made. I'll have to do some searching to try and figure it out on my own :ss


----------



## DonWeb

*CORRECTED LIST*

*In Progress:*

cameroncouch02 - Smokin' machinist 02/15
bonggoy - bhudson57 02/24
bongoy - BigGreg 02/26
jovenhut - TimButz2 02/24
Beagle Boy - jac2598 02/26
Malik23 - Avo_addict 02/28
Malik23 - BMagin320 02/28
KASR - SmokesInAZ 02/28
68Trishield - CanuckFan 03/01
68Trishield - MrGudgeon 03/01
txdyna65 - Ashcan Bill 03/06
KASR - cricky101 03/06
KASR - physiognomy 03/07
Leeboob - newcigarz 03/06
Leeboob - john51277 03/06
Bruisedawg - Sniper2075 03/06
Studentsmoker - bigman 03/06
muziq - Marlboro_Cigars 03/07
muziq - Portny33 03/07
Studentsmoker - cre8v1 03/07
Studentsmoker - BamaDoc77 03/07
Bruisedawg - rockyr 03/07
DonWeb - riverdawg101 03/07
DonWeb - mickeyj23 03/07
C.A.O Brazilia - hoplophile 03/07
jovenhut - tchariya 03/07
jovenhut - erictheobscure 03/07
jovenhut - jdbwolverines 03/07
jovenhut - mastershogun 03/07
68Trishield - SteveDMatt 03/07
68Trishield - EMSinTraining 03/07

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

mdtaggart

*Newbies For Trades:*

Drneves (2nd trade)
justinwb (1st trade)
*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

NestorZ (2nd trade)
Jcarlton (2nd trade)
Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
berk-m (3rd trade)
Khubli (2nd trade)
Tripp (2nd Trade)
HVACMAN (3rd Trade)
Gvarsity (2nd trade)
slowburn (2nd trade)
Saltymcgee (2nd trade)
cre8v1 (2nd trade)
livwire68 (3rd trade)
Sancho (3rd trade)
mastershogun (3rd trade)
MeNimbus (2nd trade)
TheDirector (2nd trade)
shaggy (2nd trade)
Jesto68 (2nd trade)
schnell987 (1st trade)
BigGreg (1st trade)
maphic (1st trade)
Gregg (1st trade)
jkim05 (1st trade)
tchariya (1st trade)
Apex (1st trade)
tchariya (1st trade)
john51277 (1st trade)
dogsplayinpoker (1st trade)
portny33 (1st trade)
DJM (1st trade)
Kidrock387 (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## mikeyj23

Donweb - PM sent about the corrected list


----------



## jovenhut

Don

we have finished our trade

(jovenhut - TimButz2 02/24)

I am in trade with
mickeyj23 3/7
tchariya 3/7
erictheobscure 3/7
jdbwolverines 3/7
mastershogun 3/7


----------



## muziq

DonWeb said:


> *In Progress:*
> 
> cameroncouch02 - Smokin' machinist 02/15
> bonggoy - bhudson57 02/24
> bongoy - BigGreg 02/26
> jovenhut - TimButz2 02/24
> Beagle Boy - jac2598 02/26
> Malik23 - Avo_addict 02/28
> Malik23 - BMagin320 02/28
> KASR - SmokesInAZ 02/28
> 68Trishield - CanuckFan 03/01
> 68Trishield - MrGudgeon 03/01
> txdyna65 - Ashcan Bill 03/06
> KASR - cricky101 03/06
> KASR - physiognomy 03/07
> Leeboob - newcigarz 03/06
> Leeboob - john51277 03/06
> Bruisedawg - Sniper2075 03/06
> Studentsmoker - bigman 03/06
> muziq - Marlboro_Cigars 03/07
> muziq - Portny33 03/07
> Studentsmoker - cre8v1 03/07
> Studentsmoker - BamaDoc77 03/07
> Bruisedawg - rockyr 03/07
> DonWeb - riverdawg101 03/07
> DonWeb - mickeyj23 03/07
> C.A.O Brazilia - hoplophile 03/07
> jovenhut - tchariya 03/07
> jovenhut - erictheobscure 03/07
> jovenhut - jdbwolverines 03/07
> jovenhut - mastershogun 03/07
> 68Trishield - SteveDMatt 03/07
> 68Trishield - EMSinTraining 03/07


Doood....this is gonna be a massacre  :gn


----------



## trogdor | the burninator

here's a picture










can't wait for my 30 days to be up. :ss 


trogdor | the burninator said:


> Received stevieray's end, today, which completes our trade.
> 
> i'll need to take a picture and get it hosted somewhere, but here's what i got:
> 
> - Fuente Fuente Opus X
> - 5 Vegas A
> - CAO Gold
> - Gispert Natural
> - Gispert Maduro
> - Rocky Patel Vintage 1990
> - Rocky Patel Vintage 1992
> - Rocky Patel Cuban Blend
> - Romeo Y Julieta Reserve Maduro
> - Romeo Y Julieta 1875
> - Cigar bags with dividers
> - Ronson Blue Point Flame Lighter
> 
> thanks so much, steve! haven't tried a single one of these cigars and the lighter and bags are definitely gonna come in handy~:w


----------



## cre8v1

StudentSmoker-my end will be going out on Friday! :ss


----------



## StudentSmoker

cre8v1 said:


> StudentSmoker-my end will be going out on Friday! :ss


Too pumped about this one!!!


----------



## Beagle Boy

jac2598 said:


> Package arrived today, safe and sound
> 
> Wow... what a package it was...
> 
> Padilla Miami
> Indian Tabac
> SLR '03 Londale (can't wait to try this one)
> And 2 Fuente's - a Reserva Xtra Viejo & a Chateau Fuente King B
> 
> Thank you very much! I can't wait to fire these up after some rest (it's still pretty cold over here and the package had to sit outside for a few hours).
> 
> To answer the question... I can honestly say I don't know which is no longer being made. I'll have to do some searching to try and figure it out on my own :ss


Have a good meal before you light up the Anejo, they can sneak up on you. The SLR was on the latest list of ISOM to be discontinued

DonWeb, this deal is done! And I think that is 3 deals done for JAC2598


----------



## msad1217

Please add me to the list for my 3rd trade. Thanks. :ss 

-Manny


----------



## rockyr

Bruisedawg: Package heading your way!

DC: 0305 2710 0001 0698 2862


----------



## Sniper2075

Bruisedawg, Dropping the box off after work today

DC#: 0103 8555 7499 3282 9943


----------



## SteveDMatt

*68TriShield*

68TriShield

Keep an eye out.

0103 8555 7499 6433 0790:ss


----------



## BamaDoc77

Studentsmoker.....We have liftoff. :bx

forgot to tell wifey to get DC though


----------



## Ashcan Bill

I received txdyna65's end of my NST when I got home. Kenny sent some absolutely great sticks. A picture may or may not be worth a thousand words, but it works pretty well for showing what I got hit with. Ain't telling what they are - work it out for yourself. 



Kenny is one of the nicest guys in the jungle. If any of you noobies ever get a chance to trade with him, do it!

With thanks to Kenny and Mr. DonWeb himself, another successful trade comes to a close. Thanks guys.


----------



## txdyna65

Glad you got them and are happy with them Bill, was a pleasure trading with you. Congrats on your 3rd NST trade, you'll make a fine FTG


----------



## Ashcan Bill

txdyna65 said:


> Glad you got them and are happy with them Bill, was a pleasure trading with you. Congrats on your 3rd NST trade, you'll make a fine FTG


You know, it just dawned on me that we started this trade on 3/2. Six days start to finish. Not too bad.


----------



## SmokesInAZ

KASR said:


> SmokinAZ: DC# 9101 0385 5574 9857 1513
> Cricky101: DC# 9101 0385 5574 9867 6371


Recieved!

Thanks KASR! I will post pics of cigars and goodies tomorrow after work.


----------



## snowy

DonWeb,


I think I am eligible for my third and final trade. Please put me back on the list.


----------



## physiognomy

Keep an eye out for this one KASR... :ss

DC# 0306 3030 0003 4334 4697


----------



## KASR

Need to see an updated list...I would do it, but I'd screw it all up. 

I've got an active trade with physiognomy and I can take on TWO MORE newbs.


----------



## Hoplophile

CAO Brazilia-

Rudi, my end went out today... sorry, no tracking number is provided on Airmail to Norway.

Cheers,
Gorman


----------



## cricky101

Got my end from KASR today -
Included - 
Padron Maddie - one of my favorites
Perdomo Cabinet Series
Torano Exodus Silver
La Vieja Habana (never tried)
Por Larranaga Habana (looks tasty)
And other goodies including two packs of incense matches, a cutter, a sucker and a very trendy green, rubber bracelet that says "MINE" on it.
Awesome trade - Thanks KASR!
Sorry for no picks but camera is on the fritz


----------



## KASR

cricky101 said:


> Got my end from KASR today -
> Included -
> Padron Maddie - one of my favorites
> Perdomo Cabinet Series
> Torano Exodus Silver
> La Vieja Habana (never tried)
> Por Larranaga Habana (looks tasty)
> And other goodies including two packs of incense matches, a cutter, a sucker *and a very trendy green, rubber bracelet that says "MINE" on it.*
> Awesome trade - Thanks KASR!
> Sorry for no picks but camera is on the fritz


That's a BEER BAND! heheh...so you can claim your beer even when you are too wasted to walk!


----------



## 68TriShield

I got my end from MrGudgeon today and a nice selection it is...I'll pack yours up tonight


----------



## schnell987

"...and a very trendy green, rubber bracelet that says "MINE" on it."

"That's a BEER BAND! heheh...so you can claim your beer even when you are too wasted to walk! "


:r :r :r


----------



## MrGudgeon

Hope you enjoy them Dave, don't smack me around TOO hard now buddy.:cb


----------



## cre8v1

StudentSmoker, my end of the NST went out today. DC# 0306 2400 0003 2502 5635. Enjoy! :ss


----------



## Leeboob

i both my newb ends arrived yesterday. it'll be monday before i can get my end of the smack down in. i'll post pics then too.

Lee


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

cameroncouch02 - Smokin' machinist 02/15
bonggoy - bhudson57 02/24
bongoy - BigGreg 02/26
Malik23 - Avo_addict 02/28
Malik23 - BMagin320 02/28
68Trishield - CanuckFan 03/01
68Trishield - MrGudgeon 03/01
KASR - physiognomy 03/07
Leeboob - newcigarz 03/06
Leeboob - john51277 03/06
Bruisedawg - Sniper2075 03/06
Studentsmoker - bigman 03/06
muziq - Marlboro_Cigars 03/07
muziq - Portny33 03/07
Studentsmoker - cre8v1 03/07
Studentsmoker - BamaDoc77 03/07
Bruisedawg - rockyr 03/07
DonWeb - riverdawg101 03/07
C.A.O Brazilia - hoplophile 03/07
jovenhut - mickeyj23 03/07
jovenhut - erictheobscure 03/07
jovenhut - jdbwolverines 03/07
jovenhut - tchariya 03/07
jovenhut - mastershogun 03/07
68Trishield - SteveDMatt 03/07
68Trishield - EMSinTraining 03/07

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

mdtaggart
KASR x2

*Newbies For Trades:*

Drneves (2nd trade) <------- last call
justinwb (1st trade) <------ last call
NestorZ (2nd trade)
Jcarlton (2nd trade)
schnell987 (1st trade)

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
berk-m (3rd trade)
Khubli (2nd trade)
Tripp (2nd Trade)
HVACMAN (3rd Trade)
Gvarsity (2nd trade)
slowburn (2nd trade)
Saltymcgee (2nd trade)
cre8v1 (2nd trade)
livwire68 (3rd trade)
Sancho (3rd trade)
mastershogun (3rd trade)
MeNimbus (2nd trade)
TheDirector (2nd trade)
shaggy (2nd trade)
Jesto68 (2nd trade)
mssd1217 (3rd trade)
snowy (3rd trade)

BigGreg (1st trade)
maphic (1st trade)
Gregg (1st trade)
jkim05 (1st trade)
tchariya (1st trade)
Apex (1st trade)
tchariya (1st trade)
john51277 (1st trade)
dogsplayinpoker (1st trade)
portny33 (1st trade)
DJM (1st trade)
Kidrock387 (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## Bruisedawg

rockyr said:


> Bruisedawg: Package heading your way!
> 
> DC: 0305 2710 0001 0698 2862


You and Sniper get together to gang up on me? Got to get the sandbags out and fortify the front of the house now!:c


----------



## portny33

muziq I just sent the package out today by USPS. It should get to you by tues or wed. Let me know if you having any problem using the tracking number. 

Thanks Again :ss 

Tracking: 0306 2400 0002 3621 5330


----------



## Smokey Bob

DonWeb,

Am I eligible for my second newbie trade? If so, please add me to the list. My first trade was soooo much fun and I am champing at the bit to do even better at my second. :cb 

Regards

Robert


----------



## n3uka

I believe I should be ready for my third and final trade
My trade with rploaded was completed 2/7

Thanks


----------



## maphic

DonWeb can I be placed on the list for my 1st trade, please.


----------



## jovenhut

mickeyj23 sent his side of the trade and I am quite impressed with his selections. Rocky Patel 90 & 92, Sanch Panza (becoming one of my favorites) and 2 others I always wanted to try St luis rey & El Rey Mundo.

thanks for the great smokes I will enjoy them alot!
will get return fire out on monday


----------



## mikeyj23

Jovenhut - I'm super glad I could send you something you haven't had. I'll be anxiously awaiting a package next week!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

muziq said:


> DonWeb--I'm in a trade with both Marlboro Cigars and with Portny33. I have asked both to limit their fire to three sticks; in return, they'll get a friendly lesson in Gorilla Math! :bx :bx :bx
> 
> Glad you opened this up...it's gonna get real fun in here!


Hey muziq,

Sorry for the little delay.
Kids are on spring break and have been taking up some of my free time..

Anyways,
My end went out today.
DC: 4207 8756 9101 0385 5574 9900 4741 20

Should arrive I'm guessing Monday or Tuesday.
Hope you find them to your liking.
:cb


----------



## jdbwolverines

jovenhut,
Sorry for the delay (had been really busy this past week), but got your package out today. DC# 0307 0020 0004 6704 5082.


----------



## bhudson57

Donweb,

The bongoy and bhudson57 trade is done. We exchanged at an herf today.

His pipe was delivered and he exhanged the following:

LFD ligero
2 fuente dc's
2 CAO Gold's
Cohiba
Parti short
Bolivar
San cristobal
'98 ERDM

Sorry I'm in the process of moving and my camera is not readily available.

Thanks, Bongoy! Super trade and tasty smokes!


----------



## schnell987

PM sent to KASR.


----------



## cameroncouch02

Don, my trade is finished.


----------



## 68TriShield

I got SteveDMatts cigars yesterday,looking quite tasty too.The unbanded cigar is hand rolled in San Juan...








heres your tracking# 0306 0320 0005 5380 3129


----------



## bkc888

I would like in as a NG thanks!


----------



## Malik23

Avo_addict, your sticks went out yesterday - sorry for the delay.

DC# is 0103 8555 7499 4459 8479

Bmagin and I are doing his NST in person on Wednesday.


----------



## FlyerFanX

DonWeb - please add me to the list for my 1st trade. :ss


----------



## muziq

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Hey muziq,
> 
> Sorry for the little delay.
> Kids are on spring break and have been taking up some of my free time..


Called home over lunch and both yours and portny33 landed today. I'll post pics this evening and get the return fire in the mail tomorrow. Thanks guys!


----------



## portny33

muziq said:


> Called home over lunch and both yours and portny33 landed today. I'll post pics this evening and get the return fire in the mail tomorrow. Thanks guys!


Glad to hear they got there. Hope you enjoy them!!

:ss


----------



## StudentSmoker

Received all 3. Let's run them down



cre8v1 said:


> StudentSmoker, my end of the NST went out today. DC# 0306 2400 0003 2502 5635. Enjoy! :ss


Anejo 50
VSG Beli
Tatuaje Cabinet Noellas
DPG Blue Label Invictos
RP Edge Missile Maduro



BamaDoc77 said:


> Studentsmoker.....We have liftoff. :bx
> forgot to tell wifey to get DC though


HU Monarch or SW
Padron 40th Anni.
PAM 64
Maria Guerrero Beli
Equus Toro



bigman said:


> StudentSmoker - PM sent
> :ss


AF Short Story
Partagas Black Label Robusto
CI Legends Yellow Label Toro
RP Edge Maduro Toro
Alex Bradley Maxx "A"
Habana Leon Robusto

I have to admit that these three trades blew me away. Thanks again guys! I'll have your respective packages out tomorrow.


----------



## StudentSmoker

cre8v1: DC 0103 8555 7499 4615 4987

BamaDoc: DC 0103 8555 7499 3566 9225

bigman: DC 0103 8555 7499 2518 3465

They will all be out tomorrow morning.


----------



## Leeboob

heads up fellas!

tony: 0305 1720 0002 5223 9797
john: 0305 1720 0002 5223 9803


----------



## john51277

Can't wait Leeboob.


----------



## cre8v1

Thanks, Paul. I hope you enjoy the stogies!


----------



## jovenhut

The Newbie "erictheobscure" hit me very hard. A huge CAO Black and La Gloria Figuarado ( I had the smaller version of these and was quite impressed) So i think I will enjoy this one a lot. A Padilla, El Rey Mundo and Gurhka round out the trade. This was a Great job by Eric and I am impressed by his kindness.


----------



## jovenhut

Joe "jdbwolverines " sent me his end of the NST trade and did an awesome job! A Perdomo Reserve, Torano, La Vieja Haband and a Pair of Gurhka's. The Royal Brigade one looks sweet and I can't wait to try that one. Another newbie doing a Great job on his first trade


----------



## jovenhut

mikeyj23 Your end went out today. Enoy!
DC #0413 1797 9250 3302 4169


----------



## newcigarz

Leeboob said:


> heads up fellas!
> 
> tony: 0305 1720 0002 5223 9797
> john: 0305 1720 0002 5223 9803


I'm looking forward to it Lee! :ss


----------



## erictheobscure

jovenhut said:


> The Newbie "erictheobscure" hit me very hard. A huge CAO Black and La Gloria Figuarado ( I had the smaller version of these and was quite impressed) So i think I will enjoy this one a lot. A Padilla, El Rey Mundo and Gurhka round out the trade. This was a Great job by Eric and I am impressed by his kindness.


Just glad I didn't disappoint, since I'm new at this business :ss


----------



## muziq

Gotta love getting home and finding TWO of those nice Priority boxes on your doorstep. Here's the goods:

Portny33:


That crazy Erin Go Braugh is goin' up in flames with an Irish Whiskey on the 17th (great timing!).

And Mr. Marlboro Cigars doesn't play like a chump, either:



And both these guys are good at following directions (asked for only three sticks). 

Alright, here beginneth the lesson in Gorilla Math (TM)


----------



## muziq

Portyny33: 0483 5970 0210 0904 2941

Marlboro Cigars: 0483 5970 0210 0904 2934


----------



## DParsons

Donweb- could you please add me to the list of newbies wanting to trade(first) ? 

Thanks, Daniel


----------



## Leeboob

john51277 said:


> Can't wait Leeboob.





newcigarz said:


> I'm looking forward to it Lee! :ss


you boys don't even know what kind of hurtin' is comin' your way. 
rest in peace my friends...rest in peace.

Lee


----------



## JHawk

Looks like my thirty days is almost up! I can either be added back to the list as a NG for my third trade OR I would be glad to be added to the FTG list as I have been here more than 90 days total.


----------



## KASR

physiognomy said:


> Keep an eye out for this one KASR... :ss
> 
> DC# 0306 3030 0003 4334 4697


Received!


----------



## StudentSmoker

cre8v1 said:


> Thanks, Paul. I hope you enjoy the stogies!


Oh no doubt. The VSG beli is one of my favorite NC's and the Anejo well...we all know about those. :dr


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

bongoy - BigGreg 02/26
Malik23 - Avo_addict 02/28
Malik23 - BMagin320 02/28
68Trishield - CanuckFan 03/01
68Trishield - MrGudgeon 03/01
KASR - physiognomy 03/07
Leeboob - newcigarz 03/06
Leeboob - john51277 03/06
Bruisedawg - Sniper2075 03/06
Studentsmoker - bigman 03/06
muziq - Marlboro_Cigars 03/07
muziq - Portny33 03/07
Studentsmoker - cre8v1 03/07
Studentsmoker - BamaDoc77 03/07
Bruisedawg - rockyr 03/07
DonWeb - riverdawg101 03/07
C.A.O Brazilia - hoplophile 03/07
jovenhut - mickeyj23 03/07
jovenhut - erictheobscure 03/07
jovenhut - jdbwolverines 03/07
jovenhut - tchariya 03/07
jovenhut - mastershogun 03/07
68Trishield - SteveDMatt 03/07
68Trishield - EMSinTraining 03/07
KASR - schnell987 03/10

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

mdtaggart
KASR

*Newbies For Trades:*

NestorZ (2nd trade) <------- last call
Jcarlton (2nd trade) <------- last call
maphic (1st trade)
Gregg (1st trade)

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
berk-m (3rd trade)
Khubli (2nd trade)
Tripp (2nd Trade)
HVACMAN (3rd Trade)
Gvarsity (2nd trade)
slowburn (2nd trade)
Saltymcgee (2nd trade)
cre8v1 (2nd trade)
livwire68 (3rd trade)
Sancho (3rd trade)
mastershogun (3rd trade)
MeNimbus (2nd trade)
TheDirector (2nd trade)
shaggy (2nd trade)
Jesto68 (2nd trade)
mssd1217 (3rd trade)
snowy (3rd trade)
n3uka (3rd trade)

jkim05 (1st trade)
tchariya (1st trade)
Apex (1st trade)
tchariya (1st trade)
john51277 (1st trade)
dogsplayinpoker (1st trade)
portny33 (1st trade)
DJM (1st trade)
Kidrock387 (1st trade)
bkc888 (1st trade)
FlyerFanX (1st trade)
DParsons (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## physiognomy

KASR said:


> Received!


I'm glad they got there safely KASR! Some of my favorites, so I hope you enjoy them! :ss


----------



## Bruisedawg

Sorry for the delay in posting these pix. I got back in town Monday and had TWO NICE BOXES of smokes to drool over. Here are the fine smokes I received from Rockyr!








and these are the awesome sticks received from Sniper2075!








Thanks guys for the excellent smokes. The CAO's, Punch's, AF Short Story and RP Sungrown are some of my faves!! Both of yours will be going out today. DC# to follow.
-Bob


----------



## Bruisedawg

Sniper2075, your end is opn it's way! Thanks for your patience, bro!
DC# 0103 8555 7499 7944 7759


----------



## Bruisedawg

Rockyr
Your half of the trade is in the air! Thanks, bro!

DC# 0103 8555 7498 4321 4814


----------



## KASR

physiognomy said:


> I'm glad they got there safely KASR! Some of my favorites, so I hope you enjoy them! :ss


Yours are on the way: 0103 8555 7498 6428 3608


----------



## SteveDMatt

*68TriShield*

Dave has paid off on his end of the deal. Not only did he give me a lesson in gorilla math, but also one in gorilla quality.

Left to right:
Pardon
Punch Gran Furo
CAO Maduro 
Don Lino Africa
San Cristobal Habana (2001)
Fuente 
Picture is a little rough, sorry. Still trying to get the hang of this.

Thanks for the great sticks Dave. Looking forward to them all.


----------



## earnold25

can i be put on the list for my 3rd trade? thanks


----------



## newcigarz

You Know I think I learn something new everyday here at Club Stogie.
Todays lesson- Don't mess with LeeBoob! This BOTL hit me hard an left me 
dizzy. Thanks Lee! DonWeb my trade with LeeBoob is done! :ss


----------



## john51277

My trade with Leeboob is done, and so is my damn mailbox, house truck, and wife too. Thanks for taking care of my wife. Leeboob is no boob, he came through strong. Hey that guy above me stole my sticks. Thanks Leeboob.

DonWeb, I am 30 days out from a trade now. Thanks guys!!

John


----------



## DonWeb

riverdawg sent me a very nice selection, and then patiently waited (i was tardy in posting the goodness he hit me with).

thanks for your patience....no good deed goes unpunished.

return fire enroute (heh heh heh)


----------



## mdtaggart

Come on newbies. Don't be scared. It won't hurt (much). :ss


----------



## jovenhut

Mastershogun sent his end of the trade and did an Awesome Job! 5 Quality sticks with a few I have not tried before.


----------



## jovenhut

Enjoy!

jdbwolverines 
DC# 0413 1797 9250 3302 4220

erictheobscure
DC# 0413 1797 9250 3302 4237


----------



## maphic

I have my first trade going through KASR. I will do my best to put his package in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

maphic said:


> *I have my first trade going through KASR.* I will do my best to put his package in the mail tomorrow.


Sucks 2bu:r he has a lot of anger built up inside. Sad part u've havent been around long enough to know how to defend yourself:r So long Newbie:fu


----------



## 68TriShield

EMSinTraining heres your tracking# thanks again Bro...
0306 0320 0005 5380 3136 usps


----------



## mastershogun

jovenhut said:


> Mastershogun sent his end of the trade and did an Awesome Job! 5 Quality sticks with a few I have not tried before.


Glad you like them... I wasn't sure what you liked :ss


----------



## CeeGar

Donweb--Please add me to the noob list for 1st trade. thanks!


----------



## bmagin320

i can't wait to find ny camera..................................
tonight i sat down with malik23 for a trade/mini-herf in nyc and had a great time. thinking i was gonna get the best of him was like bringing a slingshot to a gun fight............
i was absoultely humbled by this gentleman, and though words fall terribly short of how well i was treated, the best analogy is feeling like a little kid on christmas day.
the damage: don pepin garcia blue
cusano 19
(2) nording - woulda been one but i had to tell him how much i 
liked it doh! 
perdomo cabinet reserve red series p
padron 3000
af anejo reserva xtra viejo
padron 1964
 padron 40th anny 1926
partagas serie p no.2 habano
partagas serie d no.4 habano

not to mention the 2 house special de la concha's to pay the house tobacco fee that i tried to inconspicuously slide to his side of the table as we were packing up........only to be caught, and he made me keep em.
so i figure when he's not looking, the least i could do to not feel like a complete charity case is to spring for the bill, to find out the bastage waited till i was on the phone and paid it.
pete, i think thank you falls way too short for this generous gift.
hope i don't get your address!!!


----------



## portny33

Muziq I just talked to my mom and she said that my package arrived. I am gonna go home at lunch, but I wont be able to get pics up until tonite. Thanks again for everything and the feedback. 

:ss


----------



## bmagin320

this is the damage, and oh yeah - i can't forget the famous nic 3000 that i smoked before i caould take a pic.


----------



## schnell987

KASR,
Your sticks are in the mail...you should have them by noon tomorrow (in time to enjoy them over the weekend)! :ss 


USPS: EB 285531943 US

Enjoy,
Kevin


----------



## Malik23

Traded with BMagin320 last night at the Carnagie Club in NYC. Was a good time and he hit me with some good sticks - several of which are new to me.










RP Vintage 92
Perdomo Cabinet Golf
Zino Platinum Shorty
AF Gran Reserva
Cienfuegos Blazer

Look forward to herfing with you again man. Hopefully you'll be able to make it out for the NYC herf in a couple of weeks.

Donweb, this concludes my trade with BMagin320.


----------



## C.A.O Brazilia

Well. Today Hoplophiles end of the trade arrived today.
I must say: I was impressed. I have never had the Monte or the Hoyo before.
And the Scotch:al mmm.

Take a look at what he sendt me.
The returnfire went out today:gn


----------



## Beagle Boy

DonWeb, business trip got cut shor, and the next one postponed, I can take a couple of newbies while I am waiting


----------



## mikeyj23

Donweb, my trade with Jovenhut is over. He hit me today with 11 smokes:
Romeo y Julieta Reserve Real Londsdale
Bolivar Dominicana Londsdale
Black Pearl by La Perla Habana Toro
Indian Tabac Classic Corojo Toro
Legends Red Label Torp
Hoyo de Monterey Dark Sumatra Toro
JM's Dominican Robusto
Don Asa Robusto (nice yellow cello )
5 Vegas Series A Artisan (robusto)
Leon Jimenes Petit Belicoso
Tampa Sweethearts No. 500

Thanks so much Jovenhut - you provided me with a wide range of smokes to try. I'm pumped to do some experimenting!


----------



## maphic

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Sucks 2bu:r he has a lot of anger built up inside. Sad part u've havent been around long enough to know how to defend yourself:r So long Newbie:fu


thanks for the warning man. i think ill go dig myself a foxhole a few yards from the mailbox!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

maphic said:


> thanks for the warning man. i think ill go dig myself a foxhole a few yards from the mailbox!


Good move.


----------



## shaggy

i say he will need more than a foxhole



anyone got a spare abraham a1 around?
:r


cheers
mike
:ss


----------



## maphic

lol
if i make it through the initial attack, i hope my humidor will survive as well.


----------



## portny33

I completed my trade with muziq today. WOW did he ever teach me a lesson in Gorilla math. He only asked for 3 and in return he sent a bomb back. Every stick except one, the Onyx I havent had. I cant wait to try them all. So glad I got in on this thread. THANKS MUZIQ!!! Gonna enjoy one tonite.
:ss

Contents:
4x Rocky Patel 90
Bolivar Habana
A. Fuente Work of Art
La Gloria Cubana Series R
Don Peppin
Onyx
Hoyo de Monterrey

Pics:
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2667615220100853073lPYzXo
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2547568850100853073JmvXsB
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2006791600100853073CwURbn


----------



## muziq

portny33 said:


> I completed my trade with muziq today.


Glad they landed alright...btw, that's a *maduro* WOA so show it some R-E-S-P-E-C-T


----------



## jovenhut

mikeyj23 said:


> Thanks so much Jovenhut - you provided me with a wide range of smokes to try. I'm pumped to do some experimenting!


Glad you like them. Have fun trying them out!


----------



## DonWeb

bmagin320 said:


> *don pepin garcia blue*, cusano 19, nording x2, perdomo cabinet reserve red series p, padron 3000, af *anejo* reserva xtra viejo, padron 1964, *padron 40th anny 1926*, *psp2, psd4*


jeez pete ... is this guy bearin' your children? 
(sweet sticks there)


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

bongoy - BigGreg 02/26
Malik23 - Avo_addict 02/28
68Trishield - CanuckFan 03/01
68Trishield - MrGudgeon 03/01
KASR - physiognomy 03/07
Bruisedawg - Sniper2075 03/06
Studentsmoker - bigman 03/06
muziq - Marlboro_Cigars 03/07
Studentsmoker - cre8v1 03/07
Studentsmoker - BamaDoc77 03/07
Bruisedawg - rockyr 03/07
DonWeb - riverdawg101 03/07
C.A.O Brazilia - hoplophile 03/07
jovenhut - erictheobscure 03/07
jovenhut - jdbwolverines 03/07
jovenhut - tchariya 03/07
jovenhut - mastershogun 03/07
68Trishield - EMSinTraining 03/07
KASR - schnell987 03/10
KASR - maphic 03/15

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

mdtaggart
Beagle Boy x2

*Newbies For Trades:*

Gregg (1st trade)
jkim05 (1st trade)
Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
berk-m (3rd trade)

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

Khubli (2nd trade)
Tripp (2nd Trade)
HVACMAN (3rd Trade)
Gvarsity (2nd trade)
slowburn (2nd trade)
Saltymcgee (2nd trade)
cre8v1 (2nd trade)
livwire68 (3rd trade)
Sancho (3rd trade)
mastershogun (3rd trade)
MeNimbus (2nd trade)
TheDirector (2nd trade)
shaggy (2nd trade)
Jesto68 (2nd trade)
mssd1217 (3rd trade)
snowy (3rd trade)
n3uka (3rd trade)

tchariya (1st trade)
Apex (1st trade)
tchariya (1st trade)
john51277 (1st trade)
dogsplayinpoker (1st trade)
portny33 (1st trade)
DJM (1st trade)
Kidrock387 (1st trade)
bkc888 (1st trade)
FlyerFanX (1st trade)
DParsons (1st trade)
CeeGar (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## Malik23

DonWeb said:


> jeez pete ... is this guy bearin' your children?
> (sweet sticks there)


Heh, well we did trade in person, so I threw in a few extra, sort of as herf gives. And he's a good guy, so I don't mind :ss

Oh, btw I'm not sure what's up with avo_addict - USPS shows his package delivered yesterday. Hopefully I didn't knock him back into the stone age  :r


----------



## jkim05

pm sent to mdtaggart


----------



## avo_addict

Malik23 said:


> Heh, well we did trade in person, so I threw in a few extra, sort of as herf gives. And he's a good guy, so I don't mind :ss
> 
> Oh, btw I'm not sure what's up with avo_addict - USPS shows his package delivered yesterday. Hopefully I didn't knock him back into the stone age  :r


Sorry, I just regained my consciousness after a nuclear bomb from Malik23 exploded in my condo. This BOTL hits VERY HARD..BEWARE!!!!

Words can't describe the destruction he invoked, just look:



















Thanks a million, Peter. You are one great BOTL.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Picked up muziq's end today completing our trade.

Talk about generosity. 
This great BOTL gave me my first lesson in GORILLA MATH. 
Not sure if I'm more impressed by the quantity of the sticks or the quality.

Here's the goodies:








(from left to right)

-Punch Royal Seleccion No.12 
-Ramon Allones Specially Selected 
-Cabaiguan Robusto Extra
-Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Churchill
-Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Petite Corona
-Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Robusto
-Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Torpedo
-Olive Serie S Diadema
-Nording Robusto
-Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente OSG

I haven't tried ANY of these before yet, and 8/10 were on my wish list already. 
Thanks for making ALOT of those wishes come true.

As soon as I light up that Fuente,
You will have also officially popped my sun grown wrapper cherry.

LOVE LOVE LOVE the cigars you sent.
Thanks a million, Muziq.
:cb


----------



## cre8v1

I received StudentSmoker's end of our trade last night and all I can say is WOW! I received:

• Lianos Dos Palams Nic. Robusto - Hand rolled in Beautiful Charleston, SC. I always grab a handful of these when I go to Charleston. Great smoke!

• '06 RASS - One of my faves!

• '06 PLPC - Never had one but have wanted to try for some time.

• '05 HDM Coronation - New to me

• '02 JL Patricia - New to me

Thanks again Paul and hopefully we'll get to herf sometime!! :ss 

Our trade is completed, DonWeb


----------



## muziq

DonWeb--my trades with Marlboro Cigars and Portny33 are complete. Gimme *two* more!:bx :bx :bx


----------



## mdtaggart

jkim05 and I are in a trade. PM sent.


----------



## jac2598

Since my status as a Noob has expired and I want to impart some of that goodwill from the FTG's around here - 

Donweb, can you toss me up there as a FTG? I can take a couple of noobs.

Thanks!


----------



## KASR

Schnell put the hurt on me pretty good with next day service and some hellacious smokes....take a look:



Fuente Anejo #48
FF Opux S Perfecxion X
Ashton VSG Robusto
Brazilia Samba
Paddy Anni 26, No 6.

I will view this as a semi-aggressive action in the trade and respond accordingly.


----------



## BamaDoc77

cre8v1 said:


> I received StudentSmoker's end of our trade last night and all I can say is WOW! I received:
> 
> • Lianos Dos Palams Nic. Robusto - Hand rolled in Beautiful Charleston, SC. I always grab a handful of these when I go to Charleston. Great smoke!
> 
> • '06 RASS - One of my faves!
> 
> • '06 PLPC - Never had one but have wanted to try for some time.
> 
> • '05 HDM Coronation - New to me
> 
> • '02 JL Patricia - New to me
> 
> Thanks again Paul and hopefully we'll get to herf sometime!! :ss
> 
> Our trade is completed, DonWeb


Donweb, my trade with Studentsmoker is complete also, with the same sticks...here are some pics...!!









And this is what else the mailman brought....this was a trade with cBid, i send them money and they send me gars:dr :dr 100 ANOS LA AURORA


----------



## erictheobscure

Just got my end of the deal from monsoon. Somehow, five turned into eleven:



(The Gurkha suffered some damage during transit, but hopefully it'll be smokeable. The rest made it safely.)

Thanks, Doug!


----------



## jovenhut

erictheobscure said:


> (The Gurkha suffered some damage during transit, but hopefully it'll be smokeable. The rest made it safely.)
> 
> Thanks, Doug!


Sorry about the Gurhka. It looks like it should be managable. Hope you enjoy experimenting with all the different types of smokes


----------



## bigman

I too received StudentSmoker's end of our trade this morning, and I’m not sure what to say…WOW or WOOOOOOOOWWWW! 

This is what was in the box:

- Lianos Dos Palams Nic. Robusto – Locally rolled in Charleston, SC.

- '06 RASS 

- '06 PLPC 

- '05 HDM Coronation 

- '02 JL Patricia 

All of these are new to me, and I am looking forward to enjoying each and every one of them. I would also like to state that I am very jealous…there isn’t anywhere close to me that I know of that has locally rolled cigars. Or at least not ones full of tobacco.

Thank you for the too generous return. 

Don, this concludes our trade. It also concludes my third and final trade. I would like to apply for FTG status, and in a week when work settles down, I would like to start paying my gratitude by passing it on to some noobs. 

Thanks to all.
Shawn


----------



## erictheobscure

jovenhut said:


> Sorry about the Gurhka. It looks like it should be managable. Hope you enjoy experimenting with all the different types of smokes


OOPS! I just realized I said Doug when I meant Bruce 

My bad!


----------



## jovenhut

Got tchariya end of the NST and he sent a great selection of smokes. I have never tried the RYJ Maduro or the Macundo so they will be nice to try. Thanks for a great trade!


----------



## Sniper2075

Hey all, I just got Bruisedawg's end of our NST trade. Got some nice sticks that I've never tried before. I don't know what each one is exactly, maybe Bruiserdawg could post up, all I know is whats on the band.



Thanks


----------



## BigGreg

Donweb My Wild Monkey Special Trade with Bonggoy has been completed thanks again. Ronnie totally blew me away with 13 high quality sticks hes definitly a top notch BOTL. Thanks again Ronnie you really put a hurtin on me with all these delicious sticks and I will absolutly not forget it. Most of the sticks are pretty well aged too. The Boli PC was 10 years old and delicous, ofcourse I smoked it in celebration of your birthday. Next special occasion the Opus X is gonna go but gotta wait for something special!


----------



## erictheobscure

DonWeb: Could I be placed on the newb list for a second trade? Thanks!


----------



## scoutmaster022

I am totaly lost here lol . I would like to join the newbie trade but I do not know who to pm . Please would a smarter gorilla pm me and set me up on the write path


----------



## maphic

KASR its off. I do believe I sent you smokes you will enjoy. :ss 

0306 3030 0001 0565 5528


----------



## schnell987

scoutmaster022 said:


> I am totaly lost here lol . I would like to join the newbie trade but I do not know who to pm . Please would a smarter gorilla pm me and set me up on the write path


Scoutmaster,
The initial post relative to each of these trades outlines the rules and procedures of the trade. Just go to the first post and you'll have your key questions answered. If you have additional questions after reading that post, there are plenty of us who would be glad to help you. 

Best Regards,
Kevin


----------



## mastershogun

Recieved Jovenhut's end... thanks for the smokes :tu 
what LFD is that one?
This concludes my third and last trade... PM sent to DW :ss


----------



## jdbwolverines

I received Jovenhut's end of the trade on Friday. Man did he hit me up with some great smokes I had been looking to try. 5 Vegas, Bolivar, Hoyo de Monterrey, Romeo and Julieta, and many more. Thanks.


----------



## EMSinTraining

I still havn't gotten home this week, so no pics yet, but I've received word that Dave's end has arrived. Thanks again bro.


----------



## ggriffi

DonWeb,

As a complete noob can I take part in this? If so, I would like to get in.

gary


----------



## tchariya

*got my end w/ jovenhut*

Oh and what a nice assortment of smokes he sent. I've not tried any of the skinnies, but once they warm up the the humi, I'll be smoking them first! Thanks for the Gorilla lesson in trading!

-tchariya


----------



## tchariya

whoops here is the pic!


----------



## havana_lover

ggriffi said:


> DonWeb,
> 
> As a complete noob can I take part in this? If so, I would like to get in.
> 
> gary


Of course you can!! if you like PM me and well get this thing rolling.....


----------



## DonWeb

ggriffi said:


> DonWeb,
> As a complete noob can I take part in this? If so, I would like to get in.





havana_lover said:


> Of course you can!! if you like PM me and well get this thing rolling.....


ggriffi: havana_lover may well be a great botl and all around good guy, but he is not a fog here at CS. trade away if you wish - it is not a countenanced Newbie Sampler Trade.


----------



## DonWeb

_HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!

To All Who See These Presents, Greetings:
Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in their proven trading abilities
and for contributions to the realm,
these worthies are hereby accorded the much desired honorific:

*Friendly Trading Gorilla.*

Recognize that as these honored simians maintain the standards & rituals of jungle FTG,
all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
*
Arise - (Sir) bigman
Arise - (Sir) mastershogun*

Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.

May your newbies prosper under your tutelage.​_


----------



## mastershogun

DonWeb said:


> _HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!
> 
> To All Who See These Presents, Greetings:
> Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in their proven trading abilities
> and for contributions to the realm,
> these worthies are hereby accorded the much desired honorific:
> 
> *Friendly Trading Gorilla.*
> 
> Recognize that as these honored simians maintain the standards & rituals of jungle FTG,
> all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
> *
> Arise - (Sir) bigman
> Arise - (Sir) mastershogun*
> 
> Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.
> 
> May your newbies prosper under your tutelage.​_


woohoo... i'm definately in :ss


----------



## BostonBull

I would like to get my name on the new list.


----------



## schnell987

Congrats (Sir) bigman & (Sir) mastershogun!!! :tu :bl


----------



## scoutmaster022

I would like to get my name on the new list


----------



## scoutmaster022

Pm sent


----------



## scoutmaster022

Meant to say this before Congrats (Sir) bigman & (Sir) mastershogun!:tu


----------



## newcigarz

DonWeb said:


> _HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!
> 
> To All Who See These Presents, Greetings:
> Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in their proven trading abilities
> and for contributions to the realm,
> these worthies are hereby accorded the much desired honorific:
> 
> *Friendly Trading Gorilla.*
> 
> Recognize that as these honored simians maintain the standards & rituals of jungle FTG,
> all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
> *
> Arise - (Sir) bigman
> Arise - (Sir) mastershogun*
> 
> Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.
> 
> May your newbies prosper under your tutelage.​_


Congrats to bigman and mastershogun :tu


----------



## rockyr

I received Bruisedawg's end of our trade on Friday. Sorry for the late acknowledgement... sometimes life just interferes.
He sent a great selection of smokes - none of which I have had before:

http://img366.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bruisedawgaa3.jpg

5 Vegas Gold Torpedo
5 Vegas Limitada
Gurka Expedition Churchill
Indian Tabac Classic Chief
Montecristo #4
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Torpedo (I hope that's what the RPV stands for)

Dude, thank you very much for the great cigars and the trade!


----------



## 68TriShield

Tony, my trades are done with...
canuckfan
mrgudgeon
SteveDMatt
EMSintraining...
If you are next up,send me a PM....


----------



## mdorroh

Donweb:

If it is possible I would love to become part of the NST.

Thank you, 

mdorroh


----------



## 68TriShield

In Progress:

bongoy - BigGreg 02/26
Malik23 - Avo_addict 02/28
KASR - physiognomy 03/07
Bruisedawg - Sniper2075 03/06
Studentsmoker - bigman 03/06
muziq - Marlboro_Cigars 03/07
Studentsmoker - cre8v1 03/07
Studentsmoker - BamaDoc77 03/07
Bruisedawg - rockyr 03/07
DonWeb - riverdawg101 03/07
C.A.O Brazilia - hoplophile 03/07
jovenhut - erictheobscure 03/07
jovenhut - jdbwolverines 03/07
jovenhut - tchariya 03/07
jovenhut - mastershogun 03/07
KASR - schnell987 03/10
KASR - maphic 03/15


Friendly Trading Gorillas:
68TriShield
mdtaggart
Beagle Boy x2

Newbies For Trades:


Gregg (1st trade)
jkim05 (1st trade)
Alladin Sane (2nd trade)
berk-m (3rd trade)

==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========



Khubli (2nd trade)
Tripp (2nd Trade)
HVACMAN (3rd Trade)
Gvarsity (2nd trade)
slowburn (2nd trade)
Saltymcgee (2nd trade)
cre8v1 (2nd trade)
livwire68 (3rd trade)
Sancho (3rd trade)
mastershogun (3rd trade)
MeNimbus (2nd trade)
TheDirector (2nd trade)
shaggy (2nd trade)
Jesto68 (2nd trade)
mssd1217 (3rd trade)
snowy (3rd trade)
n3uka (3rd trade)


tchariya (1st trade)
Apex (1st trade)
tchariya (1st trade)
john51277 (1st trade)
dogsplayinpoker (1st trade)
portny33 (1st trade)
DJM (1st trade)
Kidrock387 (1st trade)
bkc888 (1st trade)
FlyerFanX (1st trade)
DParsons (1st trade)
CeeGar (1st trade)


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.
DonWeb is offline Add to DonWeb's Reputation Report Post Reply With Quote


----------



## riverdawg

I just got back from Winston-Salem to find I had a lesson plan from DonWeb.

The lesson was in gorilla math.

heres what I had in the box for me.


Fonseca vintage robusto
Sancho panza extra fuerte pamplona
Fonseca habano 
Sancho panza double maduro la mancha ( i think)
Padron 1964
Padron
Fuente king b
Fuente chateau fuente
Rocky patel vintage 1990
Rocky patel vintage 1992
C.A.O cameroon
C.A.O.Brazilia
C.A.O.Black Label

My camera sucks right now so you will have to imagine, it is awesome here today!!!


thanks DonWeb!!!


----------



## Habanolover

riverdawg said:


> I just got back from Winston-Salem to find I had a lesson plan from DonWeb.
> 
> The lesson was in gorilla math.
> 
> heres what I had in the box for me.
> 
> Fonseca vintage robusto
> Sancho panza extra fuerte pamplona
> Fonseca habano
> Sancho panza double maduro la mancha ( i think)
> Padron 1964
> Padron
> Fuente king b
> Fuente chateau fuente
> Rocky patel vintage 1990
> Rocky patel vintage 1992
> C.A.O cameroon
> C.A.O.Brazilia
> C.A.O.Black Label
> 
> My camera sucks right now so you will have to imagine, it is awesome here today!!!
> 
> thanks DonWeb!!!


Nice haul Casey.
Way to smack him around Donweb.


----------



## 68TriShield

Alladin Sane and i are in a trade Tony...


----------



## jovenhut

Don
I am done trading with these newbs
jovenhut - erictheobscure 03/07
jovenhut - jdbwolverines 03/07
jovenhut - tchariya 03/07
jovenhut - mastershogun 03/07

Please put me down for 2 more

thanks


----------



## BostonBull

I am confused on how to gte my name on a list. I read the rules section in the first post...did I miss something?


----------



## mastershogun

:mn WILD MONKEY SPECIAL :mn​Pipe tobacco trade. It should cost $30 shipped. In return I'll send you a nice package :gn 
PM me if interested. I'll take on 2 first time traders.


----------



## physiognomy

DonWeb, KASR & I are all done... Thanks KASR!!! I'm very quickly learning how this gorilla math thing works & look forward to passing the lesson on! These cigars all look really tasty, thanks again! :ss










I haven't tried a v cutter before, so I'm looking forward to giving it a go... The other goodies are much appreciated as well!!! (the beer marker was around my bottle, so it didn't make it in the photo) :ss


----------



## newcigarz

physiognomy said:


> DonWeb, KASR & I are all done... Thanks KASR!!!


Nice selection of sticks there, These FTGs can hit hard. :ss


----------



## muziq

68TriShield said:


> In Progress:
> 
> muziq - Marlboro_Cigars 03/07


FYI: this one is done! And I'm ready for *two* more noobs! :bx :bx


----------



## jdbwolverines

mastershogun pm sent


----------



## erictheobscure

My trade with jovenhut has been completed. 

Could I sign up for a second go as a newb? Thanks.


----------



## DonWeb

BostonBull said:


> I am confused on how to gte my name on a list. I read the rules section in the first post...did I miss something?


ahhhh, young padawan.... in you, the force is strong. learn to see... to feel it, you must.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

or you can check out my updates (one follows).

once you've been added -- you sit back, have a smoke and watch as you move up the list.


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

C.A.O Brazilia - hoplophile 03/07
jovenhut - mastershogun 03/07
KASR - schnell987 03/10
KASR - maphic 03/15
mdtaggart - jkim05 03/15
68trishield - Alladin Sane 03/18

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

Beagle Boy x2
muziq x 2
jaq2598 x2
mdtaggart 
bigman
jovenhut x2
DonWeb x2

*Newbies For Trades:*

Gregg (1st trade) <------------- last call
berk-m (3rd trade) <------------- last call
Khubli (2nd trade)
Tripp (2nd Trade)
HVACMAN (3rd Trade)
Gvarsity (2nd trade)
slowburn (2nd trade)
Apex (1st trade)
john51277 (1st trade)
dogsplayinpoker (1st trade)
portny33 (1st trade)
DJM (1st trade)
Kidrock387 (1st trade)

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

Saltymcgee (2nd trade)
livwire68 (3rd trade)
Sancho (3rd trade)
MeNimbus (2nd trade)
TheDirector (2nd trade)
shaggy (2nd trade)
Jesto68 (2nd trade)
mssd1217 (3rd trade)
snowy (3rd trade)
n3uka (3rd trade)
earnold25 (3rd trade)

bkc888 (1st trade)
FlyerFanX (1st trade)
DParsons (1st trade)
CeeGar (1st trade)
Scoutmaster022 (1st trade)
ggriffi (1st trade)
BostonBull (1st trade)
mdorroh (1st trade)
hurricane6 (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## Even Steven

Hey Don, may I please be entered into the list for my 2nd trade? Thank you.


----------



## JHawk

JHawk said:


> Looks like my thirty days is almost up! I can either be added back to the list as a NG for my third trade OR I would be glad to be added to the FTG list as I have been here more than 90 days total.


Let me know whether I am a NG or a FTG!! :ss


----------



## DonWeb

Even Steven said:


> Hey Don, may I please be entered into the list for my 2nd trade? Thank you.


2nd trade? ... who are you 


i'll add you at the next update.


----------



## Tripp

PM sent to DonWeb.


----------



## mastershogun

jdbwolverines said:


> mastershogun pm sent


Donweb, jbwolverines and I are in a wild monkey trade :tu


----------



## portny33

Don Web, PM sent to jovenhut for trade. I noticed my listing is as my first trade, but I have completed my first trade with muziq. Just wanted to point this out so nothing is recorded wrong. 

Thanks

:ss


----------



## DJM

PM sent to DonWeb


----------



## jovenhut

Don
Me and portny33 are in trade


----------



## john51277

PM'd Jovenhut.


----------



## jovenhut

Don
Me and john51277 are in Trade


----------



## scoutmaster022

waiting to see who I can Pm .. made a trade with Havana _lover slso this week 
but i know now that did not count here . I will get this right sooner or later lol


----------



## KASR

Maphic's end has been received:

RYJ Viejo "Vitola B"
RYJ Cedro Deluxe No. 2
Rum Rummer
Por Larrang. PC ISOM
AF Sungrown

Thanks bro! Some tastey vittles! I'll have yours in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## newcigarz

scoutmaster022 said:


> waiting to see who I can Pm .. made a trade with Havana _lover slso this week
> but i know now that did not count here . I will get this right sooner or later lol


I think there is still a waiting period between trades, Lets other newbs have a shot. :ss


----------



## mastershogun

mastershogun said:


> :mn WILD MONKEY SPECIAL :mn​Pipe tobacco trade. It should cost $30 shipped. In return I'll send you a nice package :gn
> PM me if interested. I'll take on 2 first time traders.


one down but one I can still do one more :ss


----------



## maphic

KASR said:


> Maphic's end has been received:
> 
> RYJ Viejo "Vitola B"
> RYJ Cedro Deluxe No. 2
> Rum Rummer
> Por Larrang. PC ISOM
> AF Sungrown
> 
> Thanks bro! Some tastey vittles! I'll have yours in the mail tomorrow.


You're welcome man:tu


----------



## Even Steven

DonWeb said:


> 2nd trade? ... who are you
> 
> i'll add you at the next update.


Lol you bastid! I was about to go on and explain everything how I traded with you! hahahah till I saw the fine print. Thanks bro


----------



## mastershogun

DW, I am in a wild monkey trade with newcigarz


----------



## gvarsity

pm'd muziq


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Pm'd jac2598 for Newbie trade.


----------



## muziq

gvarsity said:


> pm'd muziq


DonWeb--Gvarsity and I are in a trade :bx :bx :bx


----------



## pnoon

muziq said:


> DonWeb--Gvarsity and I are in a trade :bx :bx :bx


Hey Bob. Put on your kevlar vest. 
Go get him, Heath!


----------



## berk-m

Mdtaggert and I are in a trade


----------



## Aladdin Sane

My end went out to 68trishield today :ss 

DCN# 0305 1720 0001 2013 4384

- Aladdin


----------



## EMSinTraining

It's taken a while, but I finally got some pics of Dave's end. Never tried any of them, so I'm looking forward to it:dr 

A Padron,
Torano Exodus, Torano Virtuoso
Punch Rare Corojo
Romeo Y Julieta
La Aurora 1945 Series

I'd been meaning to get pics of the serial number's off the gun in the background, so while I had the camera out, figured It'd make a nice background.


----------



## TDockUSC

Hi, I would love to be added to the trade list. I am brand new and wasn't sure if I was already eligible to trade or not.

Also, is there somewhere I can get some instructions on the best shipping practices for sending these cigars?

Thanks so much. Love the site.


----------



## portny33

TDockUSC said:


> Hi, I would love to be added to the trade list. I am brand new and wasn't sure if I was already eligible to trade or not.
> 
> Also, is there somewhere I can get some instructions on the best shipping practices for sending these cigars?
> 
> Thanks so much. Love the site.


There is a thread at the top of Cigar Pass, Bombs and Box Split Thread. Titled *Shipping mini readme *it is a sticky. You can find some info in there on the best way to ship.

:ss


----------



## john51277

Jovenhut has a nice PACKAGE...........................................coming his way!!!!! Thats no :BS


----------



## mdtaggart

berk-m said:


> Mdtaggert and I are in a trade


Indeed we are. :ss


----------



## muziq

pnoon said:


> Hey Bob. Put on your kevlar vest.
> Go get him, Heath!


Heheh...kevlar...I eat that stuff for breakfast :ss

I need one more noob to step up...if you're next in line, it's time to :bx :bx :bx


----------



## jac2598

donweb, dogsplayinpoker and I are in a trade.

:tu James


----------



## DonWeb

_HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!

To All Who See These Presents, Greetings:
Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in his proven trading abilities
and for contributions to the realm,
this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:

*Friendly Trading Gorilla.*

Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of jungle FTG,
all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
*
Arise - (Sir) JHawk*

Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.

May your newbies prosper under your tutelage.​_[/QUOTE]


----------



## DonWeb

TDockUSC said:


> Hi, I would love to be added to the trade list. I am brand new and wasn't sure if I was already eligible to trade or not.
> 
> Also, is there somewhere I can get some instructions on the best shipping practices for sending these cigars?
> 
> Thanks so much. Love the site.


pm sent.


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

C.A.O Brazilia - hoplophile 03/07
KASR - schnell987 03/10
KASR - maphic 03/15
mdtaggart - jkim05 03/15
68trishield - Alladin Sane 03/18
DonWeb - Tripp 03/20
DonWeb - DJM 03/20
mastershogun - jbwolverines 03/20
mastershogun - newcigarz 03/20
jovenhut - portny33 03/20
jovenhut - john51277 03/20
muziq - gvarsity 03/20
jac2598 - dogsplayinpoker 03/20
mdtaggart - berk-m 03/20

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

Beagle Boy x2
muziq
jac2598 
bigman

*Newbies For Trades:*

Khubli (2nd trade)
HVACMAN (3rd Trade)
slowburn (2nd trade)
Apex (1st trade)
john51277 (1st trade)
Kidrock387 (1st trade)

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

Saltymcgee (2nd trade)
livwire68 (3rd trade)
Sancho (3rd trade)
MeNimbus (2nd trade)
TheDirector (2nd trade)
shaggy (2nd trade)
Jesto68 (2nd trade)
mssd1217 (3rd trade)
snowy (3rd trade)
n3uka (3rd trade)
earnold25 (3rd trade)
Even Steven (2nd Trade)

bkc888 (1st trade)
FlyerFanX (1st trade)
DParsons (1st trade)
CeeGar (1st trade)
Scoutmaster022 (1st trade)
ggriffi (1st trade)
BostonBull (1st trade)
mdorroh (1st trade)
hurricane6 (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## schnell987

DonWeb said:


> _HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!
> 
> To All Who See These Presents, Greetings:
> Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in his proven trading abilities
> and for contributions to the realm,
> this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:
> 
> *Friendly Trading Gorilla.*
> 
> Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of jungle FTG,
> all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
> *
> Arise - (Sir) JHawk*
> 
> Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.
> 
> May your newbies prosper under your tutelage.​_


[/QUOTE]

Congrats (Sir) JHawk!!! :tu :bl


----------



## Malik23

Donweb, I'm going to rest for a bit before I take on any more newbs. But don't fear, young gorillas, I will return!!


----------



## newcigarz

:tu


DonWeb said:


> _HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!
> 
> To All Who See These Presents, Greetings:
> Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in his proven trading abilities
> and for contributions to the realm,
> this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:
> 
> *Friendly Trading Gorilla.*
> 
> Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of jungle FTG,
> all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
> *
> Arise - (Sir) JHawk*
> 
> Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.
> 
> May your newbies prosper under your tutelage.​_


[/QUOTE]

Congrats JHawk :tu


----------



## rockyr

DonWeb Sir,

My 3rd trade as a newbie was complete last week. May I be considered for FTG status? I feel the need to do unto others as I was done unto.  :sl 

Thanks.


----------



## scoutmaster022

Congrats (Sir) JHawk:tu


----------



## muziq

DonWeb--Khubli and I are in a trade :bx :bx :bx


----------



## DJM

Donweb:

It's on like Donkey Kong!

DC# 0103 8555 7498 6918 8489


----------



## JCK

Muziq and I are in trade. This kind BOTL is asking for only 3 sticks in trade. This will be tough because there are so many sticks I enjoy that I'd like to share. This will be a fun exercise.

:gn :gn :gn 

Just like a FTG to bring boxing gloves to a gunfight !! haha j/k. This is gonna be a fun trade.


----------



## muziq

khubli said:


> Muziq and I are in trade. This kind BOTL is asking for only 3 sticks in trade. This will be tough because there are so many sticks I enjoy that I'd like to share. This will be a fun exercise.
> 
> :gn :gn :gn
> 
> Just like a FTG to bring boxing gloves to a gunfight !! haha j/k. This is gonna be a fun trade.


Oh no you didn't just do that, did you?

DonWeb, I think I may need to borrow something from you:


----------



## JCK

muziq said:


> Oh no you didn't just do that, did you?
> 
> DonWeb, I think I may need to borrow something from you:


Soup is good food, but I eats me spinach, cuz I'm strong to the finish...


----------



## Beagle Boy

Well I've got one, Apex and I are in trade.

now where is that second lil newbie?


----------



## KASR

Maphic and Schnell.....here they come!

0103 8555 7499 8490 3172
0103 8555 7490 0587 4696


----------



## schnell987

KASR said:


> Maphic and Schnell.....here they come!
> 
> 0103 8555 7499 8490 3172
> 0103 8555 7490 0587 4696


Can't wait, Aaron! Thank you!! :tu


----------



## maphic

KASR said:


> Maphic and Schnell.....here they come!
> 
> 0103 8555 7499 8490 3172
> 0103 8555 7490 0587 4696


awesome thanks man!:ss


----------



## MrGudgeon

Alright, lets try this again. I just accidentally posted this in the NPIF thread instead of this one. D'oh!

As I sit here writing one of my last papers for the year, I hear the doorbell ring downstairs. "Uh Oh," I think as I remember I should be expecting a package soon from Dave, aka 68trishield. Well, Dave did not disappoint, here is the aftermath.

What is this?

What came inside:

-Padron Serie 1926 No. 35
-Peterson Gran Reserva Robusto
-Oliva Series O Torpedo
-Rocky Pattel Fusion 
-JdN. Antano Gran Reserva Gran Consul

Awesome smokes, thanks again to 68trishield.


----------



## Smokey Bob

DonWeb...

I believe I am eligible for my 2nd trade.

Would you please add me to the trade list?

Thankyou 

Robert


----------



## 68TriShield

I hope you like them Corey,dont smoke the Antano on a empty stomach...:ss


----------



## MrGudgeon

Don't worry Dave, I have heard plenty of warnings regarding the JDN Antanos. This thing is a little beast, don't think I've ever touched anything close to a 60 rg before.


----------



## newcigarz

Wow that JDN Antano looks fierce. NIce hit :tu


----------



## newcigarz

mastershogun said:


> DW, I am in a wild monkey trade with newcigarz


mastershogun it's in the air 1ZV4X0700355906912. enjoy your Tobacco! :tu


----------



## gvarsity

muziq and I are also in a trade. Sorry I didn't post this yesterday. Lets just say I am afraid very afraid.


----------



## muziq

gvarsity said:


> muziq and I are also in a trade. Sorry I didn't post this yesterday. Lets just say I am afraid very afraid.


Don't worry, Bob...it won't hurt...much


----------



## 68TriShield

Aladdin Sanes end arrived today.New to me Pepins are always cool,and the Exclusivo is a all time fav:ss thanks Dennis! 0306 0320 0005 5380 3075usps


----------



## bigman

The new list has been up for over 12hours, and no PMs. 
And I was so looking forward to getting my first newbie. 


I’m getting excited :bx


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Dave - I'm glad i could send you a couple that are new to you. The Havana Soul has become like crack to me. Can't keep my hands off of them!

.....and I knew you liked the PAM :tu 

- Dennis


----------



## bigman

Slow Burn and I are in a trade.


----------



## DonWeb

bigman said:


> Slow Burn and I are in a trade.


haHa. bigman's hooked one. congrats



khubli said:


> Soup is good food...


oops... that's not soup - that's a can o' whoop ass. (be very careful)


----------



## muziq

DonWeb said:


> oops... that's not soup - that's a can o' whoop ass. (be very careful)


I know, I know...I tried to warn Khubli...it's almost showtime :cb


----------



## JHawk

DonWeb said:


> _HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!
> 
> To All Who See These Presents, Greetings:
> Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in his proven trading abilities
> and for contributions to the realm,
> this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:
> 
> *Friendly Trading Gorilla.*
> 
> Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of jungle FTG,
> all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
> *
> Arise - (Sir) JHawk*
> 
> Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.
> 
> May your newbies prosper under your tutelage.​_


[/QUOTE]

Ready whenever I am added to the official list of FTG's!! :tu


----------



## Slow Burn

DC# 0306 1070 0003 2542 1389

bigman I hope you can still package the return fire with missing hands!! :ss :fu As my boat is aptly titled "Hoosier Daddy" :r


----------



## Heliofire

Can I take part in this too. I am new to this site and my humidors are over flowing thanks to the devils website and visa. help me share my adventures on Cbid.


----------



## jkim05

my end has just been sent out:
dc# 03061070000295061943


----------



## mdtaggart

jkim05 said:


> my end has just been sent out:
> dc# 03061070000295061943


Looking forward to it. A little advice, you may want to fortify your mail box, and alert the small children in the neighborhood to stay away!! :ss


----------



## Beagle Boy

Good Lord, 2 days and only 1 newbie to play with so far? I even took a shower this AM


----------



## HVACMAN

Beagle Boy, I have sent you a pm.


----------



## PunchInTheMouth

Please add me to the list! (This is how I get added... right?)


----------



## NegativeTom

This new gorilla would love to get on the list.


----------



## Beagle Boy

HVACMAN said:


> Beagle Boy, I have sent you a pm.


HVACMAN and I are in trade


----------



## JCK

muziq said:


> I know, I know...I tried to warn Khubli...it's almost showtime :cb


It's showtime !

ACT I - curtain draws open...

DC: 0306 2400 0002 4630 8213

A fine Saturday morning, a fine fine BOTL examines a small package. Upon opening, a game of chance. Behind door number 1 - a feisty Lancero, Behind door number 2 - a refined little torpedo and finally behind Door number 3 - a crowd pleaser.

A decision is made, as our BOTL hero heads out the door only to scoop up all three with enough time to make his Dusk rendevous at the Congress Street Bridge amidst the bats, with an evening to continue on Sixth Street.

< Exit Stage Right >

Curtain draws close...


----------



## ttours

Please add me to the list.

TT:cb


----------



## BamaDoc77

Beagle Boy said:


> Good Lord, 2 days and only 1 newbie to play with so far? I even took a shower this AM


Just waiting my 30 days until I can trade again as a newb (for my 2nd trade) ...then I'm all over it like white on rice:hn .........


----------



## cricky101

BamaDoc77 said:


> Just waiting my 30 days until I can trade again as a newb (for my 2nd trade) ...then I'm all over it like white on rice:hn .........


:tpd:


----------



## maphic

Mine and KASRs trade is down. All the smokes i was sent i have not tried yet! I can not wait to try them. Ill be going to the beach soon so I believe a few of these will be going in my travel humidor.



KASR what kind are the two with out a band?

Thanks a lot broski :ss


----------



## KASR

maphic said:


> KASR what kind are the two with out a band?
> 
> Thanks a lot broski :ss


Hope you enjoy them...alot of my favorites in there. The PC unbanded ones are the Rocky Patel Sun Grown selects: a great, short stick that really packs a punch.


----------



## maphic

KASR said:


> Hope you enjoy them...alot of my favorites in there. The PC unbanded ones are the Rocky Patel Sun Grown selects: a great, short stick that really packs a punch.


Nice. I will enjoy all of these. Thanks a lot! :tu


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Received 68Trishields end today and he smacked me up with some of my dream smokes!








:dr

Thanks Dave. These are all new to me and many I have been itching to try!


----------



## MCSmarties

*takes a deep breath*

OK, I need a bit of push to accelerate my rolling down that slope... hit me! :bx
(aka "please add me to that list for my first trade...")

Thanks!


----------



## Hoplophile

Received my end of the trade from CAO Brazilia... like a true Norseman, the return fire was devastating and overwhelming! Here's what I got:
2- RP Vintage 1990
1-RP Vintage 1992
1- Cuesta-Rey Centenario Sungrown
1- CAO Maduro
1- Opus X Petit Bellicoso
1- Ashton #30 Maduro
1- PAN 1964
1- Carlos Torano Exodus 1959
1- Unbanded, unidentified beauty
1- Pack of pipe cleaners ( He must have noticed that I post in the pipe forums as well!)
And of course, 1 CAO Brazilia!

Unfortunately, my wife is out of town with the camera, so no pics...beware of this guy! He is a :bx

Donweb, my trade w/ CAO Brazilia is completed!


----------



## jac2598

I received dogsplayinpoker's end of our trade today. Very nice, indeed. :tu 

Expect return fire to be sent by Saturday. DC# to follow...


----------



## mastershogun

recieved Jdwolverines's end of the monkey trade... i'll be sending out monday :gn


----------



## DonWeb

ok all... tripp is on the board with his first sending. (pics pending)

now he's up for receipt of those little boxes we like so much.


----------



## kheffelf

:mn *Wild Monkey Special *:mn

I am looking for one newbie to buy me some pipe tobacco in exchange for some cigars, US residents only please. The cost for the pipe tobacco in both cases will be around forty bucks. Thanks for looking.


----------



## jovenhut

john51277 Hit me real hard! Fuente, Fuente & Fuente (Anejo my favorite) add Sancho and Don Kiki. Great job on the NST!


----------



## C.A.O Brazilia

Hoplophile said:


> Received my end of the trade from CAO Brazilia... like a true Norseman, the return fire was devastating and overwhelming! Here's what I got:
> 2- RP Vintage 1990
> 1-RP Vintage 1992
> 1- Cuesta-Rey Centenario Sungrown
> 1- CAO Maduro
> 1- Opus X Petit Bellicoso
> 1- Ashton #30 Maduro
> 1- PAN 1964
> 1- Carlos Torano Exodus 1959
> 1- Unbanded, unidentified beauty
> 1- Pack of pipe cleaners ( He must have noticed that I post in the pipe forums as well!)
> And of course, 1 CAO Brazilia!
> 
> Unfortunately, my wife is out of town with the camera, so no pics...beware of this guy! He is a :bx
> 
> Donweb, my trade w/ CAO Brazilia is completed!


If i remember corectly, the unbanded one is a Cuesta Rey Aristocrat.
Hope you enjoy em.
DonWeb. The deal with Hoplophile is completed. I can take on another noob.


----------



## DonWeb

_HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!

To All Who See These Presents, Greetings:
Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in his proven trading abilities
and for contributions to the realm,
this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:

*Friendly Trading Gorilla.*

Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of jungle FTG,
all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
*
Arise - (Sir) rockyr*

Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.

May your newbies prosper under your tutelage.​_


----------



## rockyr

DonWeb said:


> _HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!
> 
> To All Who See These Presents, Greetings:
> Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in his proven trading abilities
> and for contributions to the realm,
> this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:
> 
> *Friendly Trading Gorilla.*
> 
> Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of jungle FTG,
> all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
> *
> Arise - (Sir) rockyr*
> 
> Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.
> 
> May your newbies prosper under your tutelage.​_


Thank you Sir DonWeb. It is an honor. I will do my best to inflict the same quality tutelage that other FTGs have given to me.

Now... Where are some newbies to :bx around?


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

KASR - schnell987 03/10
mdtaggart - jkim05 03/15
DonWeb - Tripp 03/20
DonWeb - DJM 03/20
mastershogun - jbwolverines 03/20
mastershogun - newcigarz 03/20
jovenhut - portny33 03/20
jovenhut - john51277 03/20
muziq - gvarsity 03/20
muziq - khubli 03/20
jac2598 - dogsplayinpoker 03/20
mdtaggart - berk-m 03/20
Beagle boy - Apex 03/20
Beagle boy - HVACMAN 03/22
bigman - slowburn 03/21

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

jac2598 
C.A.O Brazilia

*Newbies For Trades:*

Kidrock387 (1st trade)
Saltymcgee (2nd trade)
bkc888 (1st trade)

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

livwire68 (3rd trade)
Sancho (3rd trade)
MeNimbus (2nd trade)
TheDirector (2nd trade)
shaggy (2nd trade)
Jesto68 (2nd trade)
mssd1217 (3rd trade)
snowy (3rd trade)
n3uka (3rd trade)
earnold25 (3rd trade)
Even Steven (2nd Trade)
Smokey Bob (2nd trade)

FlyerFanX (1st trade)
DParsons (1st trade)
CeeGar (1st trade)
Scoutmaster022 (1st trade)
ggriffi (1st trade)
BostonBull (1st trade)
mdorroh (1st trade)
hurricane6 (1st trade)
Heliofire (1st trade)
PunchInTheMouth (1st trade)
NegativeTom (1st trade)
ttours (1st trade)
MCSmarties (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## portny33

rockyr said:


> Thank you Sir DonWeb. It is an honor. I will do my best to inflict the same quality tutelage that other FTGs have given to me.
> 
> Now... Where are some newbies to :bx around?


CONGRATS...have fun torturing the newbies!!!
:ss


----------



## newcigarz

DonWeb said:


> _HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!
> 
> To All Who See These Presents, Greetings:
> Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in his proven trading abilities
> and for contributions to the realm,
> this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:
> 
> *Friendly Trading Gorilla.*
> 
> Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of jungle FTG,
> all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
> *
> Arise - (Sir) rockyr*
> 
> Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.
> 
> May your newbies prosper under your tutelage.​_


Congrats rockyr! :tu


----------



## cre8v1

rockyr said:


> Thank you Sir DonWeb. It is an honor. I will do my best to inflict the same quality tutelage that other FTGs have given to me.
> 
> Now... Where are some newbies to :bx around?


Congrats! Good to see a fellow SC guy hit the bigs. :ss


----------



## a2vr6

Donweb,

I believe my 30 days are up and was hoping I can be put on the list for my 3rd and final trade. Thanks. :tu


----------



## kheffelf

kheffelf said:


> :mn *Wild Monkey Special *:mn
> 
> I am looking for one newbie to buy me some pipe tobacco in exchange for some cigars, US residents only please. The cost for the pipe tobacco in both cases will be around forty bucks. Thanks for looking.


bump


----------



## KASR

I'm ready for three more newbs Don!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

KASR said:


> I'm ready for three more newbs Don!


Im a newbie can I trade with him pleaseeeeeeeeee My name is Rekoob screen name of 753AHPTIORTED Im just posting under Detroit's name (lets see if they catch me)


----------



## yacno

Donweb,
I can take on a newbie.

Thanks,
yac


----------



## SaltyMcGee

Donweb,

Kasr and I are in trade.


----------



## jovenhut

john51277 
coming at ya. 

dc# 0413 1797 9250 302 4695


----------



## Apex

After what was possibly the busiest week of my life, heres the package heading towards Beagle Boy! DC# 0305 0830 0003 2420 3687


----------



## john51277

jovenhut said:


> john51277
> coming at ya.
> 
> dc# 0413 1797 9250 302 4695


Can't wait man, I hope you enjoy the sticks I sent ya!!!

John


----------



## muziq

Hey folks--Gvarsity's end of our NST landed today and included these mighty fine smokes!



Haven't tried the Puros Indios Viejo yet, and that little cigarillo is pretty tempting, too! Return fire will leave the station not later than Monday, and I'll post DC as soon as I get it out!


----------



## bigman

I received Slow Burn’s end of our trade today, and what a selection it is. 
- Gurkha Beast
- Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 - Toro
- La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero - Chisel 
- A Fuente Anejo #55
- A Fuente (Royal Salute?)
The irony of the whole thing is that just last night I was contemplating getting some of the LFD DL Chisels, and when the package arrived today it was innocently waiting in my mail box under the new Holts catalog, kind of hiding. 

I will be sending your package out either tomorrow or Monday, depending on if I actually go home tonight or not, it may be early Monday morning before I see my house again, so if that’s the case I’ll get it out on my way to work Monday afternoon. But don’t worry about my hands; I waited to open the box till after I stopped by the B&M, and boy did they have some nice new stock that I was out of in the humidor, and wanted to send along. :ss :bx


----------



## Eternal Rider

DonWeb,

Can I have two live ones. I promised I won't hurt them too bad:r


----------



## Slow Burn

Yes I believe that is the Royal Salute. I hope you enjoy them. Glad my esp picked up on the Double Ligero Chisel. It must be a Indiana mind meld. Enjoy.


----------



## HVACMAN

Beagle Boy... Coming your way.. 0306 1070 0004 1131 3956


----------



## mdtaggart

jkim05 said:


> my end has just been sent out:
> dc# 03061070000295061943


Package received. Three fine smokes. Will post pics and details later.
I will get my end out monday. Brace yourself! :ss


----------



## muziq

Khubli's end of our NST trade arrived today...take a look!

Two I've not had before (Cuvee & Davidoff Short T) and one I know is a killer smoke! Thanks Ji! I'll be boxing up yours and Gvarsity's return trades this afternoon...if I can get the %@W$&*! lawn mower working!


----------



## berk-m

Package is out to Mdtaggart DC# 0306 2400 0000 9746 1471


----------



## muziq

Khubli: 0483 5970 0210 2904 2150

Gvarsity: 0483 5970 0210 2904 2143

Return fire on its way! :gn 

PS: new nanners = new avatar & sig line


----------



## JCK

Heath, I'm glad you received them well. I hope you enjoy the Cuvee and the Davidoff. I think they're tasty smokes. I tried to do as much as I could in 3 smokes !

It's well deserved in some of the trades I've seen you complete in the past.

~Ji


----------



## DonWeb

very well done gentlemen:
nice selection - i will enjoy these...

DJM's sending (left) and tripp's (right)

http://img392.imageshack.us/my.php?image=djmyi6.jpg

now bi-otches :bx

it's my turn. (packages enroute)


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

KASR - schnell987 03/10
mdtaggart - jkim05 03/15
DonWeb - Tripp 03/20
DonWeb - DJM 03/20
mastershogun - jbwolverines 03/20
mastershogun - newcigarz 03/20
jovenhut - portny33 03/20
jovenhut - john51277 03/20
muziq - gvarsity 03/20
muziq - khubli 03/20
jac2598 - dogsplayinpoker 03/20
mdtaggart - berk-m 03/20
Beagle boy - Apex 03/20
Beagle boy - HVACMAN 03/22
bigman - slowburn 03/21
KASR - SaltyMcgee 03/23

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

C.A.O Brazilia
KASR x2
Eternal Rider x 2
yacno

*Newbies For Trades:*

Kidrock387 (1st trade)
bkc888 (1st trade)
livwire68 (3rd trade)
Sancho (3rd trade)
MeNimbus (2nd trade)
FlyerFanX (1st trade)
DParsons (1st trade)

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

TheDirector (2nd trade)
shaggy (2nd trade)
Jesto68 (2nd trade)
mssd1217 (3rd trade)
snowy (3rd trade)
n3uka (3rd trade)
earnold25 (3rd trade)
Even Steven (2nd Trade)
Smokey Bob (2nd trade)
a2vr6 (3rd trade)

CeeGar (1st trade)
Scoutmaster022 (1st trade)
ggriffi (1st trade)
BostonBull (1st trade)
mdorroh (1st trade)
hurricane6 (1st trade)
Heliofire (1st trade)
PunchInTheMouth (1st trade)
NegativeTom (1st trade)
ttours (1st trade)
MCSmarties (1st trade)
TDockUSC (1st trade)
FattyCBR (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks max from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## mdtaggart

muziq said:


> Khubli: 0483 5970 0210 2904 2150
> 
> Gvarsity: 0483 5970 0210 2904 2143
> 
> Return fire on its way! :gn
> 
> PS: new nanners = new avatar & sig line


Congrats on the nanners. Ya post ho. :tu :ss


----------



## rockyr

Hey DonWeb,

I'm ready to take on a noob. I promise they won't be hurt up too bad.


----------



## shaggy

darn...missed the line by 2


----------



## livwire68

PM'ed KASR  Bombed him once now time to inflict more pain! :tu


----------



## DParsons

PM sent to KASR. First time to throw down.

Daniel


----------



## borndead1

borndead1 said:


> DonWeb, it has been 30 days, please throw me back into the line for #2. :ss




Am I missing something? Am I way at the back of the line or did I step out of line?


----------



## TimButz2

Donweb,

I believe it has been 30 days since my last trade, I'd like to go for round #2 please. Thanks:ss


----------



## Papichulo

Don, it has been over 30 days and I have been away in the sandbox could you add me to the list for my 3rd one? Thanks:u


----------



## cre8v1

Papichulo said:


> Don, it has been over 30 days and I have been away in the sandbox could you add me to the list for my 3rd one? Thanks:u


Welcome back!


----------



## Papichulo

Thanks and I plan on enjoying the stogie forums for a while.:ss


----------



## dunng

Hey DonWeb,

it's been a bit, but I'll take another newbie... Thanks!

:ss


----------



## Sancho

PM sent to Yacno!


----------



## DonWeb

_HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!

To All Who See These Presents, Greetings:
Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in his proven trading abilities
and for contributions to the realm,
this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:

*Friendly Trading Gorilla.*

Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of jungle FTG,
all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
*
Arise - (Sir) hornitosmonster*

Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.

May your newbies prosper under your tutelage.​_


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

KASR - schnell987 03/10
mdtaggart - jkim05 03/15
DonWeb - Tripp 03/20
DonWeb - DJM 03/20
mastershogun - jbwolverines 03/20
mastershogun - newcigarz 03/20
jovenhut - portny33 03/20
jovenhut - john51277 03/20
muziq - gvarsity 03/20
muziq - khubli 03/20
jac2598 - dogsplayinpoker 03/20
mdtaggart - berk-m 03/20
Beagle boy - Apex 03/20
Beagle boy - HVACMAN 03/22
bigman - slowburn 03/21
KASR - SaltyMcgee 03/23
KASR - livwire68 03/24
KASR - DParsons 03/24
yacno - sancho 03/25

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

C.A.O Brazilia
Eternal Rider x 2
yacno
rockyr
dunng

*Newbies For Trades:*

Kidrock387 (1st trade) <------ last call
bkc888 (1st trade) <------ last call
MeNimbus (2nd trade)
FlyerFanX (1st trade)
TheDirector (2nd trade)
CeeGar (1st trade)
Scoutmaster022 (1st trade)

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

shaggy (2nd trade)
Jesto68 (2nd trade)
mssd1217 (3rd trade)
snowy (3rd trade)
n3uka (3rd trade)
earnold25 (3rd trade)
Even Steven (2nd Trade)
Smokey Bob (2nd trade)
a2vr6 (3rd trade)
borndead1 (2nd trade)
TimButz2 (2nd trade)
Papichulo (3rd trade)

ggriffi (1st trade)
BostonBull (1st trade)
mdorroh (1st trade)
hurricane6 (1st trade)
Heliofire (1st trade)
PunchInTheMouth (1st trade)
NegativeTom (1st trade)
ttours (1st trade)
MCSmarties (1st trade)
TDockUSC (1st trade)
FattyCBR (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks max from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## schnell987

DonWeb said:


> _HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!
> 
> To All Who See These Presents, Greetings:
> Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in his proven trading abilities
> and for contributions to the realm,
> this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:
> 
> *Friendly Trading Gorilla.*
> 
> Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of jungle FTG,
> all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
> *
> Arise - (Sir) hornitosmonster*
> 
> Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.
> 
> May your newbies prosper under your tutelage.​_


Congrats (Sir) hornitosmonster ! :tu :bl


----------



## portny33

DonWeb said:


> _HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!​__
> 
> To All Who See These Presents, Greetings:
> Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in his proven trading abilities
> and for contributions to the realm,
> this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:​
> *Friendly Trading Gorilla.*​
> 
> Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of jungle FTG,
> all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.​
> *Arise - (Sir) hornitosmonster*​
> Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.​
> May your newbies prosper under your tutelage.​_


Congrats hornitosmonster!!! :bl Have fun with the newbies!!!
:ss


----------



## newcigarz

DonWeb said:


> _HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!
> 
> To All Who See These Presents, Greetings:
> Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in his proven trading abilities
> and for contributions to the realm,
> this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:
> 
> *Friendly Trading Gorilla.*
> 
> Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of jungle FTG,
> all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
> *
> Arise - (Sir) hornitosmonster*
> 
> Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.
> 
> May your newbies prosper under your tutelage.​_


Congrats hornitosmonster! :tu :ss


----------



## FlyerFanX

PM sent to C.A.O Brazilia :ss


----------



## dunng

In trade with MeNimbus... :ss


----------



## C.A.O Brazilia

DonWeb.
I am in trade with FlyerFanX:ss


----------



## portny33

jovenhut comin at ya!! Sent this morning.

DC: 0306 2400 0002 3621 7488

ENJOY!!!
:ss


----------



## scoutmaster022

Pm sent to rockyr waiting to here


----------



## hornitosmonster

> Originally Posted by DonWeb View Post
> HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!
> 
> To All Who See These Presents, Greetings:
> Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in his proven trading abilities
> and for contributions to the realm,
> this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:
> 
> Friendly Trading Gorilla.
> 
> Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of jungle FTG,
> all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
> 
> Arise - (Sir) hornitosmonster
> 
> Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.
> 
> May your newbies prosper under your tutelage.


Thanks all. It will be fun to smack some newbies around. I will be gone for the week. Got an interview in Phoenix tomorrow then I'm off to Las Cruces to visit with family.


----------



## rockyr

scoutmaster022 said:


> Pm sent to rockyr waiting to here


PM received.

DonWeb,

scoutmaster022 and I are gonna trade. :ss


----------



## jdbwolverines

DonWeb said:


> _HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!
> 
> To All Who See These Presents, Greetings:
> Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in his proven trading abilities
> and for contributions to the realm,
> this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:
> 
> *Friendly Trading Gorilla.*
> 
> Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of jungle FTG,
> all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
> *
> Arise - (Sir) hornitosmonster*
> 
> Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.
> 
> May your newbies prosper under your tutelage.​_


Congrats (Sir) hornitosmonster. Just take it easy on us newbies.


----------



## scoutmaster022

scoutmaster022 said:


> Pm sent to rockyr waiting to here


Rockyr and I have a trade going.. will send out as soon as i cn get it there or have it pickup


----------



## TheDirector

PM sent to dunng


----------



## dunng

I guess I'm in for two now... add TheDirector to my list. Thanks! :ss


----------



## Papichulo

Thank you almighty one (Donweb)  :ss


----------



## gvarsity

Got muziq's today. Will post pictures tonight. Damn! I'm drooling.


----------



## pnoon

muziq said:


> DonWeb--Gvarsity and I are in a trade :bx :bx :bx





pnoon said:


> Hey Bob. Put on your kevlar vest.
> Go get him, Heath!





gvarsity said:


> Got muziq's today. Will post pictures tonight. Damn! I'm drooling.


Hate to say it but I told you so.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Now to wait 30 days for another.


----------



## mdtaggart

Package on the way to jkim05.
dc# 0307 0020 0004 8481 6719


----------



## jkim05

mdtaggart said:


> Package on the way to jkim05.
> dc# 0307 0020 0004 8481 6719


i've been waiting for this all day.


----------



## mdtaggart

Launching my return to berk-m.
dc# 0307 0020 0004 8481 6726


----------



## john51277

DonWeb, 
Jovenhut and I have completed the trade. Of course he can not count worth a damn. I mean look at these awesome sticks, he does not play fair. I am calling a foul on him for this one. 

Bruce, nice slap back man.


----------



## newcigarz

john51277 said:


> DonWeb,
> Jovenhut and I have completed the trade. Of course he can not count worth a damn. I mean look at these awesome sticks, he does not play fair. I am calling a foul on him for this one.
> 
> Bruce, nice slap back man.


Lesson in Gorilla Math! :ss


----------



## CanuckFan

Finally got Dave's (68TriShield) package after being on holidays last week. A nice selection of new smokes for me to try out too ! Very thoughtfull of you Dave. 
The selection includes:
Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte
Padron 3000
H. Upmann Coronas Major (06)
HdM Excalibur Maduro #1
Litto Gomez Diaz
Thanks for your patience and it was a real pleasure trading with you !

Mike :ss


----------



## JCK

arggggggh stupid mail-man left the little notice in the mailbox saying I have a package. I almost suppose he didn't knock on the door, or perhaps.... this frightens me, the package looked so devastating he was afraid to move it lest it go bang.....


..... So I'll have to head to the post office in the morning to pick up Muziq's part of the trade.

I'm afraid, very afraid. In the event this is my last post.. It was nice knowin yous....

~Ji

hopefully to return


----------



## bigman

Slow Burn – I set out my end of the trade this morning (2:45am to be exact) it should be there soon. DC# 0306 3030 0000 8755 6769

Enjoy :ss 

Shawn


----------



## Tripp

DonWeb slapped me good today to conclude our trade. I would post pic's, but my PC was KIA this week, so I'm using my Wii for internet, and doing what I can to get the PC running again. I'll post pics when I can.


----------



## DParsons

Heads up Aaron, 
DC: 0103 8555 7499 6806 6091

Sent this morning, hope you enjoy.


----------



## schnell987

DonWeb,
My trade with KASR is complete. Just got home, so will post pics of the smacking around that Aaron did to me tomorrow (need a little time to find my camera in the rubble).


----------



## Prefy

I would like to be added to the list.

Thanks, Matt


----------



## KASR

schnell987 said:


> DonWeb,
> My trade with KASR is complete. Just got home, so will post pics of the smacking around that Aaron did to me tomorrow (need a little time to find my camera in the rubble).


hehe....my bad...NST x 2!!!


----------



## DJM

Just got bombarded by Donweb. A great selection from a great BOTL. Unfortunately my digital is packed away from my recent move so no pictures.


----------



## SaltyMcGee

Yo KASR!!!!!

*01038555749958855254*

Bring it!!!:w


----------



## mastershogun

jwolverines and newcigarz your packages went out yesterday :ss


----------



## Beagle Boy

Got both packages from Apex and HVACMAN last night - i'll get some pictures up when I get home - nice selection guys, both had sticks I am unfamiliar with. I'll get yours out in the next day or two


----------



## jdbwolverines

mastershogun said:


> jwolverines and newcigarz your packages went out yesterday :ss


can't wait


----------



## JCK

Don,

My trade with Muziq is now complete. 


I went to the Post Office this morning to pick a mighty fine selection of smokes. I didn't have much time to ogle this morning, but what I can remember seeing of the top of my head.

2 Vintage RP
1 Boli - (RC?)
another something really tasty looking.
Graycliff Professional
Nording
Padron and 3 others I can't recollect right now, but I will post pictures for sure later tonight.

Someone needs to teach Heath a lesson in Gorilla math..

Excellent trade brother.


----------



## KASR

SaltyMcGee said:


> Yo KASR!!!!!
> 
> *01038555749958855254*
> 
> Bring it!!!:w


Crap...where's my portable fallout shelter???


----------



## muziq

khubli said:


> Someone needs to teach Heath a lesson in Gorilla math..
> 
> Excellent trade brother.


I've already been schooled, Ji--Svillekid was my first instructor, and hasn't been my last! Now if only we could teach the rest of the world about Gorilla Math, this would be a nicer place to live! Glad they landed okay and enjoy 'em!


----------



## newcigarz

jdbwolverines said:


> can't wait


:tpd:


----------



## scoutmaster022

Here is the DC code DC0103 8555 7499 2743 1342
Rockyr it will go out this afternoon thanks


----------



## TheDirector

Hey-ey dunng-y!

CE 359 628 099 CA (stupid canadian tracking number) 

You should get it Monday


----------



## Beagle Boy

Beagle Boy said:


> Got both packages from Apex and HVACMAN last night - i'll get some pictures up when I get home - nice selection guys, both had sticks I am unfamiliar with. I'll get yours out in the next day or two


pics as promised


----------



## livwire68

KASR 0461 8270 2190 0605 5316 Enjoy!!! :ss


----------



## JCK

After a grueling trip through the USPS, Muziq's friends wanted to come out and play for a little photo shoot... The Nording I've been wanting to try, the 2 next to it... well those are pretty durn special, one from 96? When I put my nose to it all I can say is WOW !. The White Band Tatuaje is one I haven't smoked yet. I've had a couple of Torano's but not this particular blend. THe RP's are always fantastic ! I'm a big fan of Padrons as well. I have not smoked the Graycliff Professional yet, but this is one that's always been on my curiosity list. The RJ anniversary, I haven't smoked yet either. A very generous NST. Thank you Heath !


----------



## newcigarz

khubli said:


>


very nice! :tu


----------



## jkim05

oooh, pretty


----------



## gvarsity

So I got caught up in life in didn't get the pics of Muziq's thrashing posted as soon as I meant too.







Thanks for the generosity. Can't wait to try these. I gots some good smokin to do!


----------



## MiloFinch

Hey, I know this is my first day on the forum and all but...how do I get in on this? :ss


----------



## jac2598

dogsplayinpoker, your end of our trade is going out tomorrow.

DC# 9101010521297204661504

Enjoy! :ss 

James


----------



## JCK

MiloFinch said:


> Hey, I know this is my first day on the forum and all but...how do I get in on this? :ss


Hey Milo.. DonWeb will see your post and add you to the list. In the meantime, introduce yourself in the New Gorilla forum. I'm sure you'll find warm welcomes.


----------



## muziq

DonWeb--my trades are complete with Khubli and Gvarsity. I'll take *two* more noobs please! :bx :bx :bx


----------



## MiloFinch

khubli said:


> Hey Milo.. DonWeb will see your post and add you to the list. In the meantime, introduce yourself in the New Gorilla forum. I'm sure you'll find warm welcomes.


Already did, amigo. I've been itching since I signed up for my account to get approved. Posted my first time earlier tonight. Hope to get in on this trade.

Seems like a cool place to be.


----------



## Pete

I want to get in on this NST as well... is that possible?


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

mdtaggart - jkim05 03/15
mastershogun - jbwolverines 03/20
mastershogun - newcigarz 03/20
jovenhut - portny33 03/20
jac2598 - dogsplayinpoker 03/20
mdtaggart - berk-m 03/20
Beagle boy - Apex 03/20
Beagle boy - HVACMAN 03/22
bigman - slowburn 03/21
KASR - SaltyMcgee 03/23
KASR - livwire68 03/24
KASR - DParsons 03/24
yacno - sancho 03/25
C.A.O Brazilia - FlyerFanX 03/26
dunng - MeNimbus 03/26
dunng - TheDirector 03/26
rockyr - Scoutmaster022 03/26

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

Eternal Rider x 2
muziq x 2

*Newbies For Trades:*

CeeGar (1st trade)
ggriffi (1st trade)
BostonBull (1st trade)
shaggy (2nd trade)
Jesto68 (2nd trade)

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

mssd1217 (3rd trade)
snowy (3rd trade)
n3uka (3rd trade)
earnold25 (3rd trade)
Even Steven (2nd Trade)
Smokey Bob (2nd trade)
a2vr6 (3rd trade)
borndead1 (2nd trade)
TimButz2 (2nd trade)
Papichulo (3rd trade)

mdorroh (1st trade)
hurricane6 (1st trade)
Heliofire (1st trade)
PunchInTheMouth (1st trade)
NegativeTom (1st trade)
ttours (1st trade)
MCSmarties (1st trade)
TDockUSC (1st trade)
FattyCBR (1st trade)
Prefy (1st trade)
MiloFinch (1st trade)
Pete (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks max from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## MiloFinch

Thank you, sir.

DonWeb, you are a fantastic officiator.


----------



## baglorious

Donweb,

I'd like to be listed for my second trade, please! I'm pretty sure my 30 days are up... and last time I was sandwiched between Timbutz and Papichulo, and I just noticed they were on the list again. (Sorry if this is an uneccesary post... I know I asked once already several weeks ago, and I think you have a queue?)

Thanks for your efforts, Donweb! You rock.


----------



## ggriffi

pm sent to muziq

gary


----------



## muziq

ggriffi said:


> pm sent to muziq
> 
> gary


DonWeb--ggriffi and I are in a trade!

Okay, I want one more noob to step up!:bx :bx :bx


----------



## FlyerFanX

CAO Brazilia - you end went out today. :ss


----------



## ggriffi

Muziq,

DC 0306 2400 0001 4057 5834 is on the way

gary


----------



## schnell987

I had sent KASR a set of smokes that I was proud of. Life was good.  Until KASR returned fire... all I can say is that I am finally out of intensive care (but will be hurting bad for a while)! My home is now demolished, but I was able to pull my camera out of the rubble for the attached shots.

You see, KASR hit me first with a decoy bombshell. And as though the damage wasn't enough, he then pummeled me with a second, devastating blow (see picture #2).

This is what KASR slammed me with: :dr 
+5 Vegas Gold Robusto
+Rocky Patel Sun Grown Factory Select Petit Corona (x2)
+Castro Brothers Blue Ridge Maduro
+Reo Robusto
+La Vieja Habana - Chateau Corona
+Don Thomas Special Edition Corojo
+5 Vegas A-Apex Limited Release
+Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 1

(second blow): :dr :dr 
+AF Hemingway Series Signature
+Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Robusto
+Los Blancos Vintage Robusto (limited pressed)
+Gukha Legend Torpedo
+Gran Habano 3 Siglos Gran Robusto
+Hoyo de Monterrey Habana (5) Epicure No. 2 (x2)
+Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 1
+Ramon Allones Specially Selected
+Bolivar Coronas Junior

Aaron, you rock!!!! :tu

I really appreciate your trade and your learnin' me a lesson in Gorilla math!

(but I have your addy still! It ain't over, my friend!)

Best Regards,
Kevin
Schnell987


----------



## shaggy

don web......muziq and i are gonna tangle :bx 


i will teach him not to fool with canada :r


----------



## muziq

shaggy said:


> don web......muziq and i are gonna tangle :bx
> 
> i will teach him not to fool with canada :r


Listen up, Spork-boy: the schoolin's comin' to YOU! :gn

Man, the lip on these noobs! :r

Yeah, DonWeb, we're tradin'...


----------



## bkc888

Hey I would like to participate again. I missed the list when I was active.


----------



## CeeGar

Donweb- I have sent a PM to Eternal Rider for 1st trade.


----------



## rockyr

I received Rick's (scoutmaster022) end of our trade today. (They got here pretty quick!)



Included were:
Padron 2000
Gurka Legend Robusto
Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Churchill
Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real #2
5 Vegas Series A Artisan

A great selection of sticks - thank you. I am looking forward to firing these up!

Batten down the hatches and hide the women and children down there, return fire goes out tomorrow! :gn

Muhahaha!!


----------



## jovenhut

portny33 sent his end and hit me with some nice sticks.

RP Edge, 
IT Super Fuente Belisco, 
IT Limited Reserve, 
Gispert 
and Something I have never seen a Erin Go Bragh Irish Wiskey in a Tube. 

This thing smells awesome! Thanks for the great sticks and expect return fire to go out on thursday


----------



## scoutmaster022

rockyr said:


> I received Rick's (scoutmaster022) end of our trade today. (They got here pretty quick!)
> 
> 
> 
> Included were:
> Padron 2000
> Gurka Legend Robusto
> Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Churchill
> Romeo Y Julieta Reserva Real #2
> 5 Vegas Series A Artisan
> 
> A great selection of sticks - thank you. I am looking forward to firing these up!
> 
> Batten down the hatches and hide the women and children down there, return fire goes out tomorrow! :gn
> 
> Muhahaha!!


I am glad you like them these as some of the best I have tried:ss


----------



## CeeGar

CeeGar said:


> Donweb- I have sent a PM to Eternal Rider for 1st trade.


Eternal Rider and I are in a trade! Let the games begin :ss


----------



## DragonMan

shaggy said:


> don web......muziq and i are gonna tangle :bx
> 
> i will teach him not to fool with canada :r


I would be very careful Mike!!! I've traded with Muziq and the man hits hard!!! :bx :ss

Don't hurt him too much Heath!!!


----------



## jkim05

i just got mdtaggart's half of the newbie trade. thanks for the sticks, definitely a lesson in gorilla math.


----------



## Slow Burn

Just got home and the house was quiet. It wasn't that everybody was asleep everyone was knocked out by the package that exploded from bigman. He taught me a lesson in gorilla math with 12 cigars. I will get pictures and actual cigars posted after I wake everyone up with the smelling salts. Thanks for the great smokes Bigman!!!!:ss


----------



## BostonBull

I have contacted Eternal Rider and will end my end out in the next day or so.


----------



## DonWeb

*Periodic Reminder:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*


Perform a timely trade
Issues come up - COMMUNICATE !
Follow the stated rules (5 cigars, etc.)
Remember to give trader feedback
Talk nicely to your FTG (they have fragile egos)

You are now returned to your regional programming.


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

mastershogun - jbwolverines 03/20
mastershogun - newcigarz 03/20
jovenhut - portny33 03/20
jac2598 - dogsplayinpoker 03/20
mdtaggart - berk-m 03/20
Beagle boy - Apex 03/20
Beagle boy - HVACMAN 03/22
KASR - SaltyMcgee 03/23
KASR - livwire68 03/24
KASR - DParsons 03/24
yacno - sancho 03/25
C.A.O Brazilia - FlyerFanX 03/26
dunng - MeNimbus 03/26
dunng - TheDirector 03/26
rockyr - Scoutmaster022 03/26
muziq - ggriffi 03/28
muziq - shaggy 03/28
Eternal Rider - Ceegar 03/27
Eternal Rider - BostonBull 03/27

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*
*Our FTGs are busy slappin' newbs... but your call is important*

*Newbies For Trades:*

Jesto68 (2nd trade)

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

mssd1217 (3rd trade)
snowy (3rd trade)
n3uka (3rd trade)
earnold25 (3rd trade)
Even Steven (2nd Trade)
Smokey Bob (2nd trade)
a2vr6 (3rd trade)
borndead1 (2nd trade)
TimButz2 (2nd trade)
Papichulo (3rd trade)
baglorious (2nd trade)

mdorroh (1st trade)
hurricane6 (1st trade)
Heliofire (1st trade)
PunchInTheMouth (1st trade)
NegativeTom (1st trade)
ttours (1st trade)
MCSmarties (1st trade)
TDockUSC (1st trade)
FattyCBR (1st trade)
Prefy (1st trade)
MiloFinch (1st trade)
Pete (1st trade)
bkc888 (1st trade)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks max from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## Beagle Boy

Beagle Boy said:


> pics as promised


Packages are out:
03070020000403026106 heading south
03070020000403026113 heading east

Let me know what you think!


----------



## bmagin320

can i get back in the ring for my second beatdown?


----------



## Slow Burn

Okay her is my lesson in Gorilla Math from Bigman










From left to right

Alec Bradley MAXX (This cigar is huge!!)
A. Fuente Canores
Perdomo Lot 23
Alec Bradley MAXX (huge ring gauge)
CI Legends Yellow Label
La Finca
Another A. Fuente (Not sure which one this is maybe someone can help me here)
Henry Clay
Habana Leon No. 2000
CAO Brazillia (The only one in this lot I've had before....yummy!!)
Rocky Patel Old World Reserve
Padilla Corojo Edicion Especial 2006

I haven't tried any of these except the CAO and look forward to them. The first AB MAXX and Fuente Canores are going to take some time to smoke but I know they will be enjoyable. 

Thanks again Bigman for smacking me around some!!


----------



## rockyr

rockyr said:


> Batten down the hatches and hide the women and children down there, return fire goes out tomorrow! :gn
> 
> Muhahaha!!


scoutmaster022 - be on the lookout 

DC: 0305 2710 0001 0697 1576


----------



## KASR

Received DParson's end:

RP SG Robusto
5 Vegas "A" Artisan
CAO Brazilia....yum!
JDN "Antano"
Don Pepin Garcia "Cuban Classic"

Livwire68 also send his end:
Boli PC 06
SLR PC 06
Gurkha G3
CAO Brazilia Torp
Punch Gran Puro Corona (yum!)
Peterson Gran Reserva Corona
Toranos Silver Exo Corona

I'll have you guys stuff out tomorrow!


----------



## BostonBull

DONWEB

My end went out today

0306 1070 0000 9610 2715


----------



## livwire68

KASR said:


> Livwire68 also send his end:
> Boli PC 06
> SLR PC 06
> Gurkha G3
> CAO Brazilia Torp
> Punch Gran Puro Corona (yum!)
> Peterson Gran Reserva Corona
> Toranos Silver Exo Corona
> 
> I'll have you guys stuff out tomorrow!


Hey KASR just to let you know that boli is a "RC" dont know if I missprinted or you happen to, None the less enjoy!


----------



## berk-m

I received my end of the trade with Mdtaggart today - awesome selection including:

Padilla 
Tatuaje
Ramon Allones
St. Luis Rey 
San Cristobal

Great Smokes!! Can’t wait to tear into ‘em, I’ll post pics when I get a little time


----------



## jovenhut

Coming at you portny33
DC# 0413 1797 9250 3302 5029


----------



## DETROITPHA357

KASR said:


> I'll have you guys stuff out tomorrow!


U guys r n 4 it now:gn


----------



## portny33

jovenhut said:


> Coming at you portny33
> DC# 0413 1797 9250 3302 5029


Lookin forward to the package!! Enjoy that Irish Whiskey stick I really enjoyed smokin them. They dont have a very strong taste, but a really enjoyable.

:ss :tu


----------



## bigman

Slow Burn said:


> Okay her is my lesson in Gorilla Math from Bigman
> 
> From left to right
> 
> Alec Bradley MAXX (This cigar is huge!!)
> A. Fuente Canores
> Perdomo Lot 23
> Alec Bradley MAXX (huge ring gauge)
> CI Legends Yellow Label
> La Finca
> Another A. Fuente (Not sure which one this is maybe someone can help me here)
> Henry Clay
> Habana Leon No. 2000
> CAO Brazillia (The only one in this lot I've had before....yummy!!)
> Rocky Patel Old World Reserve
> Padilla Corojo Edicion Especial 2006
> 
> I haven't tried any of these except the CAO and look forward to them. The first AB MAXX and Fuente Canores are going to take some time to smoke but I know they will be enjoyable.
> 
> Thanks again Bigman for smacking me around some!!


I'm at work, and can't see the pictures, so I'll just guess at which is which, but I believe that the other Fuente is a Hemingway Signature. 
I was also very happy to find the AB MAXX Freak, so I could send it with the Ego; they are very similar but different smokes. 
And I have found the La Finca, and the Henry Clay to be very enjoyable value smokes.

Enjoy!:tu


----------



## newcigarz

*I met the Master...*

In my third and Final Newbie trade mastershogun showed the ways of a true 
FTG Master. I am Humbled, Thank-you mastershogun! :tu


----------



## newcigarz

DonWeb my third and final Newbie trade with mastershogun is complete :ss :tu


----------



## mikeyj23

Donweb get me back on the list for my second trade as soon as I can be! Thanks


----------



## jdbwolverines

*Re: I met the Master...*



newcigarz said:


> In my third and Final Newbie trade mastershogun showed the ways of a true
> FTG Master. I am Humbled, Thank-you mastershogun! :tu


Mastershogun hooked me up in similar fashion. Full of Rocky Patel, which I love and a few I've really wantedto try like the Masterblends and H. Upmann. That Ronson lighter was a great bonus too.


----------



## trogdor | the burninator

*Re: I met the Master...*



jdbwolverines said:


> Mastershogun hooked me up in similar fashion. Full of Rocky Patel, which I love and a few I've really wantedto try like the Masterblends and H. Upmann. That Ronson lighter was a great bonus too.


those ronson lighters are amazing! stevieray sent me one in our NST and it fires up every time.


----------



## dunng

*Re: I met the Master...*

Trades from MeNimbus and TheDirector made it here today...

MeNimbus - very nice sticks, and thanks for the bonus!

The Director - gotta watch out for you Canadiens!

I will have my end going out on Monday. :ss


----------



## CeeGar

Donweb-
I have made my shipment to Eternal Rider for my first trade!
Look out E.R., an explosion of tobacco goodness will occur shortly :bx :tu 

DC # 0306 3030 0003 5397 0275


----------



## mastershogun

*Re: I met the Master...*



jdbwolverines said:


> Mastershogun hooked me up in similar fashion. Full of Rocky Patel, which I love and a few I've really wantedto try like the Masterblends and H. Upmann. That Ronson lighter was a great bonus too.


Glad both of you guys liked the smokes. the two unbanded ones are brazilian puros and are pretty good. Out of the bunch the oliva serie G might be the surprise. they are very good :tu


----------



## scoutmaster022

Got my end of the trade today from rockyr What a nice sample he sent .
I am looking forward to smoking these, they are all new to me:cb 

Carlos Torano1916 cameroon Robusto
Ashton VSG Corona Gorda
Cusano18 Churchill Maduro
Olivia Master Blend 111 Torpeda
Arturo Fuente Heminway Signature
Maria Guerrero Corona
GurkaDouble Maduro
RP Olde World Reserve Corojo Toro
Montecristo White Toro
Punch Rare Corojo


----------



## rockyr

scoutmaster022 said:


> Got my end of the trade today from rockyr What a nice sample he sent .
> I am looking forward to smoking these, they are all new to me:cb


I am glad you like them!

DonWeb - scoutmaster022 and my trade is complete.

I am ready to trade with another newb! :bx


----------



## cre8v1

scoutmaster022 said:


> Got my end of the trade today from rockyr What a nice sample he sent .
> I am looking forward to smoking these, they are all new to me:cb


Nice selection! David's a stand-up guy who does not pull any punches!! Enjoy the smokes :ss


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: I met the Master...*



trogdor | the burninator said:


> those ronson lighters are amazing! stevieray sent me one in our NST and it fires up every time.


I bought my ronson at wal-mart for $2.88 and lost it. It worked better then a few of my $20-$100 lighters. No joke. Now that I lost it I cannot find one at Wal-mart anymore.:c


----------



## scoutmaster022

cre8v1 said:


> Nice selection! David's a stand-up guy who does not pull any punches!! Enjoy the smokes :ss


Yes he is :tu I wish I had the posts on here to bump his ring gauge up


----------



## C.A.O Brazilia

:mn 
--WILD MONKEY SPECIAL--
:mn 

I am looking for a COLIBRI VORTEX lighter.
The first noob to pm me will get the chance. This lighter is on sale at Atlanticcigar for 65$.
I know this is an expensive lighter, but the one who get me this will be wery well rewarded.
Ther is only room for one noob.
:mn​


----------



## mikeyj23

CAO - PM sent


----------



## C.A.O Brazilia

mikeyj23 said:


> CAO - PM sent


DonWeb. Me and mikeyj23 are gonna tangle a little bit:bx :gn :ss


----------



## muziq

Ggriffi's end of our NST slap-fest just landed, and check out the nice nice sticks he sent:



Thanks man! All good sticks and I'm really liking the look of that RyJ! Your return fire will go out later today, will post DC at that time.


----------



## ggriffi

Muziq,

Hope you enjoy these as much as I do. For me right now, the Cu'Avana is my everday stick.

gary


----------



## muziq

ggriffi said:


> Muziq,
> 
> Hope you enjoy these as much as I do. For me right now, the Cu'Avana is my everday stick.
> 
> gary


That one will actually be a new one for me--so double good on you!

And now: 0482 5970 0210 0904 4716:gn :gn :gn


----------



## Eternal Rider

I received BostonBull's package today. A great selection of smokes 

VC Bohemian Cuban Corojo Toro
Mostesino Pyramid
Rocky Patel 1990 Vintage PC
Montecristo Corona
K. Hansotia Toro
CAO Cx2 Belisico

My end of the trade will go out Monday


----------



## ggriffi

muziq said:


> That one will actually be a new one for me--so double good on you!
> 
> And now: 0482 5970 0210 0904 4716:gn :gn :gn


Guess I better duck for cover


----------



## portny33

i received my package in from jovenhut today. I have to run out and do some arrons so when i get back i will post some pics. He sent some really nice cigars, cant wait to smokem all!!!

:ss


----------



## Apex

Well I received Beagle Boy's retaliation and I'm still in cigar shock. My camera was lent out for a little bit today so I'll probably get pics later tonight but for now I'll give you the list.

Casa Fuente Robusto
Arturo Fuente Añejo Reserva
Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Belicoso
New Orleans Cigar Factory torpedo (Tres Hermanos)
And an unbanded one thats very nice 

These are all top notch and I'm very excited to get at some of them, thanks Mike!


----------



## newcigarz

Apex said:


> Well I received Beagle Boy's retaliation and I'm still in cigar shock. My camera was lent out for a little bit today so I'll probably get pics later tonight but for now I'll give you the list.
> 
> Casa Fuente Robusto
> Arturo Fuente Añejo Reserva
> Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Belicoso
> New Orleans Cigar Factory torpedo (Tres Hermanos)
> And an unbanded one thats very nice
> 
> These are all top notch and I'm very excited to get at some of them, thanks Mike!


Very nice selection! Congrats! :ss :tu


----------



## DonWeb

Apex said:


> Well I received Beagle Boy's retaliation and I'm still in cigar shock. My camera was lent out for a little bit today so I'll probably get pics later tonight but for now I'll give you the list.
> 
> Casa Fuente Robusto
> Arturo Fuente Añejo Reserva
> Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Belicoso
> New Orleans Cigar Factory torpedo (Tres Hermanos)
> And an unbanded one thats very nice


BeagleBoy must have cornered the market on fuentes!


----------



## smokehouse

Don Web will you please add me to the list for First Newbie trade. Thanks. :ss p


----------



## HVACMAN

BeagleBoy sent me a fine selection of smokes. I am impressed with the selsection, some of which I have yet to try. Thank-You Mike!
Casa Robusto
Anejo
VSG Torpedo from '01
St. Luis Rey Londsdale from '03
Ashton Puro Sol Robusto


----------



## daveteal

I first have to say sorry ,to a good patient man jovenhut ,for getting these pictures posted so late.It took a while for him to get his trade from me due to trouble from the post office.Again he knows my situation and what little time i get to spend on cs.
Anyway I was knocked over by what he sent me.I fiGURED I WAS IN FOR A BOX OF WHITE OWL AT THE BEST LOL.
PUROS INDIOS
BOLIVAR DOMINICAN (the picture doesnt do it justice,it looks juicy enough ta eat)
VEGAS 5 "A"
LA VIEJA HABANA (my out door fav)
TRINIDAD (another monster churchill)
5 VEGAS LIMITADAS
LA FLOR NICARAGUA
PERDOMO RESERVE SERIES P
ROMEO YJULIETA HABANA :tu 
DON ASA (which i smoked and totally enjoyed)
TAMPA SWEETHEARTS no.500 (been looking for those all over):dr 
EL RICO HABANO (i cant wait to get a flat tire and need to light up that flare)
Also a new cutter and emergency matches.
Cant thank you enough and thanks for the good wishes fof my wife.


----------



## SteveDMatt

DonWeb.....

I believe I am eligible for my second trade. Please add me to the list.

Thanks for all of your hardwork.


----------



## portny33

Donweb my trade with jovenhut is completed.

I posted yesterday that I would post some pics of what jovehut sent me. All the sticks he sent look great and I cant wait to smoke em all. First one gotta be the tampa sweetheart. Thanks again jovenhut!! Great FTG

:ss

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2211328530100853073pHJepD

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2297503610100853073bnTXiL

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2929338730100853073LxnxgT


----------



## Beagle Boy

DonWeb said:


> BeagleBoy must have cornered the market on fuentes!


When you find something you like....

Looks like both of my trades are done


----------



## shaggy

ok musiq....on its way...no trackin #'s but u should see it by early next week at the latest


enjoy
cheers
mike
:ss


----------



## rockyr

DonWeb,

Jesto68 and I are gonna trade. Bring it on newb!


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

jac2598 - dogsplayinpoker 03/20
mdtaggart - berk-m 03/20
KASR - SaltyMcgee 03/23
KASR - livwire68 03/24
KASR - DParsons 03/24
yacno - sancho 03/25
C.A.O Brazilia - FlyerFanX 03/26
dunng - MeNimbus 03/26
dunng - TheDirector 03/26
muziq - ggriffi 03/28
muziq - shaggy 03/28
Eternal Rider - Ceegar 03/27
Eternal Rider - BostonBull 03/27
C.A.O Brazilia - mickeyj23 03/31
rockyr - jesto68 04/02

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*
*Our FTGs are busy slappin' newbs... but your call is important*

*Newbies For Trades:*

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

mssd1217 (3rd trade)
snowy (3rd trade)
n3uka (3rd trade)
earnold25 (3rd trade)
Even Steven (2nd Trade)
Smokey Bob (2nd trade)
a2vr6 (3rd trade)
borndead1 (2nd trade)
TimButz2 (2nd trade)
Papichulo (3rd trade)
baglorious (2nd trade)
bmagin320 (2nd trade)
mikeyj23 (2nd trade)
SteveDMatt (2nd trade)
mdorroh (1st trade)
hurricane6 (1st trade)
Heliofire (1st trade)
PunchInTheMouth (1st trade)
NegativeTom (1st trade)
ttours (1st trade)
MCSmarties (1st trade)
TDockUSC (1st trade)
FattyCBR (1st trade)
Prefy (1st trade)
MiloFinch (1st trade)
Pete (1st trade)
bkc888 (1st trade)
smokehouse (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks max from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## davemo

DonWeb please add me to the list of newbie traders. Thanks!


----------



## dunng

Return Fire went out Today! :gn :gn 

:ss


----------



## bhudson57

DonWeb, Please add me to the list for my third and final trade!

Thanks.


----------



## RHNewfie

How does this work for Canadians?


----------



## shaggy

same as everyone else newf....just take care shipping that no mention of tobacco is made


----------



## RHNewfie

shaggy said:


> same as everyone else newf....just take care shipping that no mention of tobacco is made


Do we stick to inside Canada or is all fair game?


----------



## shaggy

all is fair game in here for the most part....


----------



## muziq

shaggy said:


> ok musiq....on its way...no trackin #'s but u should see it by early next week at the latest
> 
> enjoy
> cheers
> mike
> :ss


Alright--will keep my eyes peeled!


----------



## tchariya

DonWebb!

Can I be added to the list again? I believe today or yesterday was my 1 month anniversary from my first request. 

Thanks!

-tchariya


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Marlboro Cigars said:


> May I be added to the list, please?
> (02-20-2007, 05:18 AM)


Donweb,
It has also been more than a month for me since my first NST.
May I be added to the list for my second trade?
:tu


----------



## Sancho

Package off to Yacno!


----------



## Eternal Rider

I received CeeGar's end of our trade today.
A fine collection of cigars some of I have not tried before this should be interesting 
The list includes 
Fuente Double Chateau
RP Edge Maduro Torpedo 
Mananudo Robust Corona 
Monte # 4 
Onyx Robusto 

Thanks for the sticks. My end will be going out tomorrow.
Harland


----------



## Eternal Rider

BostonBull your package is in the mail 
DC# 03070020000551251146

Enjoy 
Harland


----------



## ggriffi

*Muziq blows up my mail box!*

And my postman is not happy. I gotta go dig in a box to get the cable out for the camera so I casn post pics. He definitely used gorilla math on this one!!! :ss

gary


----------



## Bigd417

DonWeb said:


> *In Progress:*
> 
> jac2598 - dogsplayinpoker 03/20
> mdtaggart - berk-m 03/20
> KASR - SaltyMcgee 03/23
> KASR - livwire68 03/24
> KASR - DParsons 03/24
> yacno - sancho 03/25
> C.A.O Brazilia - FlyerFanX 03/26
> dunng - MeNimbus 03/26
> dunng - TheDirector 03/26
> muziq - ggriffi 03/28
> muziq - shaggy 03/28
> Eternal Rider - Ceegar 03/27
> Eternal Rider - BostonBull 03/27
> C.A.O Brazilia - mickeyj23 03/31
> rockyr - jesto68 04/02
> 
> *Friendly Trading Gorillas:*
> *Our FTGs are busy slappin' newbs... but your call is important*
> 
> *Newbies For Trades:*
> 
> *==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*
> 
> mssd1217 (3rd trade)
> snowy (3rd trade)
> n3uka (3rd trade)
> earnold25 (3rd trade)
> Even Steven (2nd Trade)
> Smokey Bob (2nd trade)
> a2vr6 (3rd trade)
> borndead1 (2nd trade)
> TimButz2 (2nd trade)
> Papichulo (3rd trade)
> baglorious (2nd trade)
> bmagin320 (2nd trade)
> mikeyj23 (2nd trade)
> SteveDMatt (2nd trade)
> mdorroh (1st trade)
> hurricane6 (1st trade)
> Heliofire (1st trade)
> PunchInTheMouth (1st trade)
> NegativeTom (1st trade)
> ttours (1st trade)
> MCSmarties (1st trade)
> TDockUSC (1st trade)
> FattyCBR (1st trade)
> Prefy (1st trade)
> MiloFinch (1st trade)
> Pete (1st trade)
> bkc888 (1st trade)
> smokehouse (1st trade)
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
> if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...
> 
> *5 sticks max from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


DonWeb, seems like I got lucky in the CS lottery and need to make some room in my Humi. :ss So if you got a couple of newbs that need some smokes I have to make room for my winnings.:bx


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

jac2598 got me back in a big way! Recieved Saturday but I was working and I did not get a chance to post. Many thanks for the sticks, I got "doubled up" on! :tu
View attachment 11415


View attachment 11416
Where to begin? 
1)Fuente Gran Reserva
2)CAO Brazilia, one of my favorites from their line
3)CAO MX2, another favorite 
4)Gurkha Legend, REALLY looking forward to this one
5)Partagas Black 1845, you can't have it BRAD!
6)Torano Exodus 1959
7)Indian Tobac Maduro, yummy
8)Fuente "bowling ball" 
9)Hansotia x3, savin' this one 
10)5 Vegas Cask Strength

Again, thanks for letting me participate. This is a cool idea. Thanks James, you are the man!!:ss


----------



## schnell987

DonWeb,
Would you please add me to the list for my second NST trade? I completed my first NST in March.

Thank you.
Kevin
Schnell987


----------



## muziq

*Re: Muziq blows up my mail box!*



ggriffi said:


> And my postman is not happy. I gotta go dig in a box to get the cable out for the camera so I casn post pics. He definitely used gorilla math on this one!!! :ss
> 
> gary


DonWeb--ggriffi and I are finito! I still have my trade with Shaggy to complete.


----------



## trogdor | the burninator

hey DonWeb,

I'd also like to go back up for my second trade...i think i went active with stevieray sometime around this time, last month....wait...wait...i might be off by a week.


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

mdtaggart - berk-m 03/20
KASR - SaltyMcgee 03/23
KASR - livwire68 03/24
KASR - DParsons 03/24
yacno - sancho 03/25
C.A.O Brazilia - FlyerFanX 03/26
dunng - MeNimbus 03/26
dunng - TheDirector 03/26
muziq - shaggy 03/28
Eternal Rider - Ceegar 03/27
Eternal Rider - BostonBull 03/27
C.A.O Brazilia - mickeyj23 03/31
rockyr - jesto68 04/02

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*
BigD417 x 2

*Newbies For Trades:*
mssd1217 (3rd trade)
snowy (3rd trade)
mdorroh (1st trade)

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

n3uka (3rd trade)
earnold25 (3rd trade)
Even Steven (2nd Trade)
Smokey Bob (2nd trade)
a2vr6 (3rd trade)
borndead1 (2nd trade)
TimButz2 (2nd trade)
Papichulo (3rd trade)
baglorious (2nd trade)
bmagin320 (2nd trade)
mikeyj23 (2nd trade)
SteveDMatt (2nd trade)
bhudson57 (3rd trade)
tchariya (2nd trade)
Marlboro Cigars (2nd trade)
trogdor | the burninator (2nd trade)

hurricane6 (1st trade)
Heliofire (1st trade)
PunchInTheMouth (1st trade)
NegativeTom (1st trade)
ttours (1st trade)
MCSmarties (1st trade)
TDockUSC (1st trade)
FattyCBR (1st trade)
Prefy (1st trade)
MiloFinch (1st trade)
Pete (1st trade)
bkc888 (1st trade)
smokehouse (1st trade)
davemo (1st trade)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks max from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## n3uka

DonWeb said:


> *==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*
> 
> n3uka (3rd trade)


Oh so close


----------



## ggriffi

I have to apologize to muziq as I can't find the f*&%ing cable for my digi cam, so that I can post pics of the great cigars that he sent me. So here is a list of what I got:

Bolivar Habana
RP Vintage 1999
5 Vegas "A"
Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial
Fonseca Beli #2
CAO Cameroon
RyJ Reserva Real
A Fuente Chateau Fuente
Carlos Torano
Los Statos De Luxe

I WILL when I find the damn cable post pics.

gary


----------



## cricky101

Hey Don, may I be added for my second trade? I believe my 30 days are up.


----------



## jac2598

Donweb,

I just completed my trade w/ dogsplayinpoker. Can you throw me up on the FTG list for another Noob?

Thanks!


----------



## KASR

Salty, Dparsons, and Livwire - here are your tracking numbers:

40797192572011031788 zip 35023
04797192572011031795 zip 43206
40797192572011031771 zip 89011


----------



## Eternal Rider

CeeGar your package is enroute.
DC# 03070020000551251214

Enjoy 
Harland


----------



## C.A.O Brazilia

Received FlyerFanX end of the trade today.
I must say it was impressing.
AF Hemingway Signature
La Gloria Cubana Serie R No.6
Padron 6000
Ashton VSG Enchanment
CAO Brazilia Samba

Due to Norwegian hollidays my end wont go out before next tuesday, so i will have some time to figure out how to :gn :gn :gn .


----------



## DParsons

Im on the lookout KASR, thanks bud.

Daniel


----------



## livwire68

KASR said:


> Salty, Dparsons, and Livwire - here are your tracking numbers:
> 
> 40797192572011031788 zip 35023
> 04797192572011031795 zip 43206
> 40797192572011031771 zip 89011


Glad to have a bit of warning incase I need to take the Wife and Kid to a fallout shelter! :ss Thanks will keep an eye out for it!


----------



## Bigd417

Snowy and I are in a trade, looking for one more victi... er trade partner.


----------



## Bigd417

Mdorroh and I are also hooked up in a trade, so the two newbie spots are full.


----------



## SaltyMcGee

KASR said:


> Salty, Dparsons, and Livwire - here are your tracking numbers:
> 
> 40797192572011031788 zip 35023
> 04797192572011031795 zip 43206
> 40797192572011031771 zip 89011


I's afeard!!!!!!!


----------



## mdtaggart

berk-m said:


> Package is out to Mdtaggart DC# 0306 2400 0000 9746 1471


Package recieved,contents unknows as my wife got the mail while I am at work. Can't wait to get home and see whats in it. I know it will be something good. :ss I will post pics when time allows.
My business with berk-m on this trade is finished. This should move berk-m to FTG status. Look out newbies, he does not play nice. :ss


----------



## BostonBull

I received my end from Eternal Rider today and what a trade. Very unfair he hit me hard!!!

Heres some pics of the ones I can show. He also sent me FIVE that I cant show on here but that I am VERY appreciative of.

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## mdorroh

Bigd417 said:


> Mdorroh and I are also hooked up in a trade, so the two newbie spots are full.


Went out this morning :ss

0306 1070 0004 0776 2300


----------



## MeNimbus

I received Dunng's part of the NST today and WOW. He hit me hard. :bx 

The package consist of:

1 Vegas 5 A Limited Release
1 Nestor
1 Sherpa
1 Victor Sinclair Vintage Select
1 Fire Cuban Seed Tobacco
1 Partagas Series P #2 Nov2005 :dr 
1 Anejo 49 :tu 
1 Cuvee Grand 
1 AF Classic
1 AF Cuban Belicoso?

Thank you very much Greg. When the weather gets warmer I will enjoy them all. :dr 

This concludes my 2nd NST Donweb. Greg (Dunng) you rock bro.


----------



## dunng

MeNimbus said:


> I received Dunng's part of the NST today and WOW. He hit me hard. :bx
> 
> The package consist of:
> 
> 1 Vegas 5 A Limited Release
> 1 Nestor
> 1 Sherpa
> 1 Victor Sinclair Vintage Select
> 1 Fire Cuban Seed Tobacco
> 1 Partagas Series P #2 Nov2005 :dr
> 1 Anejo 49 :tu
> 1 Cuvee Grand
> 1 AF Classic
> 1 AF Cuban Belicoso?
> 
> Thank you very much Greg. When the weather gets warmer I will enjoy them all. :dr
> 
> This concludes my 2nd NST Donweb. Greg (Dunng) you rock bro.


Very welcome, glad they made it there ok! I think the last two were a Don Carlos Beli and Hemingway Classic... :ss


----------



## Tripp

Sorry for the delay... Heres what I got from my NST with DonWeb.



Thanks alot for the great trade DonWeb!
Oh... and don't mind that one with the white band on the left...


----------



## Bleedingshrimp

DonWeb, I believe my 30 days are up. Please add me to the list. Thanks again!


----------



## BigGreg

Donweb I Beleive my time may be up as well, Please add me for my 2nd NST. Thanks again!


----------



## cricky101

Hey Don - I think my month is up. Can I be added for Trade No. 2?
Thanks!


----------



## berk-m

DonWeb – I have completed my 3rd trade as a newbie, can I be added as a FTG?

Thanks


----------



## DParsons

MY MY....KASR's end of the trade got to my house today.

Gurkha Napalese Warrior

Camacho

La Flor De Maria Mancini

Hoyo De Monterey Excalibur

And three beautiful unbanded sticks.


----------



## DParsons

I have not had a single one of these sticks before. I have really been wanting to try one of the Gurkha's. Thanks a lot bud.


----------



## Eternal Rider

BostonBull said:


> I received my end from Eternal Rider today and what a trade. Very unfair he hit me hard!!!
> 
> Heres some pics of the ones I can show. He also sent me FIVE that I cant show on here but that I am VERY appreciative of.
> 
> Thanks!!!!!!


Glad you enjoyed them

Harland


----------



## livwire68

DParsons said:


> MY MY....KASR's end of the trade got to my house today.
> 
> Gurkha Napalese Warrior
> 
> Camacho
> 
> La Flor De Maria Mancini
> 
> Hoyo De Monterey Excalibur
> 
> And three beautiful unbanded sticks.


Nice sticks there! I am starting to worry about mine should have arrived today, but nothing! I guess I just might get a nice little treat friday afternoon!


----------



## BamaDoc77

DonWeb, I believe my 30 are up...will u sign me up for NST #2. Thanks!!


----------



## SaltyMcGee

DParsons said:


> MY MY....KASR's end of the trade got to my house today.
> 
> Gurkha Napalese Warrior
> 
> Camacho
> 
> La Flor De Maria Mancini
> 
> Hoyo De Monterey Excalibur
> 
> And three beautiful unbanded sticks.


I recieved the same fantastic package today.....thanks KASR!!!!


----------



## snowy

Bigd417 said:


> Snowy and I are in a trade, looking for one more victi... er trade partner.


Bigd417 package is on the way DC#01038555749926755593.


----------



## rlacapra1

may i be added to the newbie list...for my very first trade?


----------



## muziq

Oh Shaggy--what willeth thou reap thanks to an inability to follow the rules of *no more than three sticks* when trading with thee?

Forget it; that sounded stupid. What's not stupid is Shaggy's very *clever* subversion of my request to receive no more than three sticks from NGs. Take a look:



Three fine cigars plus "packing" material to ensure the cigars arrived in great shape. Well, well, well...thank you for a most unexpected trade and...get ready for return fire! Not even the Easter Bunny can save you from what'll soon be leaving the state of Texas...


----------



## newcigarz

muziq said:


> Oh Shaggy--what willeth thou reap thanks to an inability to follow the rules of *no more than three sticks* when trading with thee?
> 
> Forget it; that sounded stupid. What's not stupid is Shaggy's very *clever* subversion of my request to receive no more than three sticks from NGs. Take a look:
> 
> Three fine cigars plus "packing" material to ensure the cigars arrived in great shape. Well, well, well...thank you for a most unexpected trade and...get ready for return fire! Not even the Easter Bunny can save you from what'll soon be leaving the state of Texas...


Nice mix of goodies there! :ss


----------



## shaggy

hey heath...i followed your rules...:r
i will now cower in my basement hoping for mercy

cheers
mike
:ss


----------



## tchariya

muziq said:


> Oh Shaggy--what willeth thou reap thanks to an inability to follow the rules of *no more than three sticks* when trading with thee?
> 
> Forget it; that sounded stupid. What's not stupid is Shaggy's very *clever* subversion of my request to receive no more than three sticks from NGs. Take a look:
> 
> Three fine cigars plus "packing" material to ensure the cigars arrived in great shape. Well, well, well...thank you for a most unexpected trade and...get ready for return fire! Not even the Easter Bunny can save you from what'll soon be leaving the state of Texas...


Nice....he sent you his monkey...balls!


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

KASR - livwire68 03/24
yacno - sancho 03/25
C.A.O Brazilia - FlyerFanX 03/26
dunng - TheDirector 03/26
muziq - shaggy 03/28
Eternal Rider - Ceegar 03/27
C.A.O Brazilia - mickeyj23 03/31
rockyr - jesto68 04/02
BigD417 - snowy 04/03
BigD417 - mdorroh 04/03

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

jac2598

*Newbies For Trades:*
mssd1217 (3rd trade)
hurricane6 (1st trade)

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

n3uka (3rd trade)
earnold25 (3rd trade)
Even Steven (2nd Trade)
Smokey Bob (2nd trade)
a2vr6 (3rd trade)
borndead1 (2nd trade)
TimButz2 (2nd trade)
Papichulo (3rd trade)
baglorious (2nd trade)
bmagin320 (2nd trade)
mikeyj23 (2nd trade)
SteveDMatt (2nd trade)
bhudson57 (3rd trade)
tchariya (2nd trade)
Marlboro Cigars (2nd trade)
trogdor | the burninator (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
Bleedingshrimp (2nd trade)
BigGreg (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
BamaDoc77 (2nd trade)

Heliofire (1st trade)
PunchInTheMouth (1st trade)
NegativeTom (1st trade)
ttours (1st trade)
MCSmarties (1st trade)
TDockUSC (1st trade)
FattyCBR (1st trade)
Prefy (1st trade)
MiloFinch (1st trade)
Pete (1st trade)
bkc888 (1st trade)
smokehouse (1st trade)
davemo (1st trade)
rlacapra1 (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks max from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## DonWeb

_HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!

To All Who See These Presents, Greetings:
Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in his proven trading abilities
and for contributions to the realm,
this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:

*Friendly Trading Gorilla.*

Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of jungle FTG,
all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
*
Arise - (Sir) berk-m*

Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.

May your dieties have mercy on your newbies.​_


----------



## rlacapra1

congrats berk-m! 

may the stick be with you, and may the wind be ever in your nostrils, as you tread tirelessly forth on your noble quest !


----------



## muziq

shaggy said:


> hey heath...i followed your rules...:r
> i will now cower in my basement hoping for mercy
> 
> cheers
> mike
> :ss


Went out last night, Global Priority; should be there in a few days. :SM

Okay, now I'm off to get some...:hc


----------



## livwire68

Recieved KASR's end yesterday. Thank you for the great sticks! There are a few I have not tried yet, looking forward to it.



This ends KASR's and my trade, and it also concludes my third and final trade. :ss


----------



## smokehouse

Congratulations on your milestone berk-m.


----------



## livwire68

livwire68 said:


> Recieved KASR's end yesterday. Thank you for the great sticks! There are a few I have not tried yet, looking forward to it.
> 
> This ends KASR's and my trade, and it also concludes my third and final trade. :ss


I guess I shoud be more specific NOT my "final trade" just as a newbie. :tu


----------



## Prozac_Puros

Please, May I be added to the Newbie Sampler Trade list?


----------



## Bigd417

Got MDorroh package today, wife left the camara at work, so I can't take a picture. A very nice hit from a newbie, the damage included, a 5 vegas series A, A Sancho Panza Maddie, a Partagas Maximo Tubo, an Oliva Series G, and a Arturo Fuenta not sure which one it is, a Hemingway maybe.

I will have all weekend to figure out what I will send out in retribution.


----------



## physiognomy

DonWeb, I think my month is up... May I please be added to the list for my 2nd NST :ss


----------



## hurricane6

Mr. Donweb, i have pm'ed jac2598 for my first trade. Thanks.


----------



## yacno

I received Sancho's end of our trade today:



A reply will be in tomorrow's mail. Hopefully it'll be adequate.

yac


----------



## hockeydad

Mr. Donweb, Sir if it pleases you I would like to get in the NST for my first Newbie trade. I await your directions. 

Thank you,Sir.


----------



## Bigd417

MDorrah, my end went out today. DC # 0306 2400 0002 9525 4783:bx :bx


----------



## Cigarmark

I feel like a dope but can someone explain to me how to get involved in trading? I read the directions a couple of times and I don't understand how to get involved. I joined CS last week and love the forum but can't figure this out. Thanks.


----------



## smokehouse

Cigarmark said:


> I feel like a dope but can someone explain to me how to get involved in trading? I read the directions a couple of times and I don't understand how to get involved. I joined CS last week and love the forum but can't figure this out. Thanks.


You just put yourself on the list my friend. Read the first page it will tell you how.:ss


----------



## berk-m

Cigarmark said:


> I feel like a dope but can someone explain to me how to get involved in trading? I read the directions a couple of times and I don't understand how to get involved. I joined CS last week and love the forum but can't figure this out. Thanks.


Just post and ask if you can be added to the list


----------



## DonWeb

Prozac_Puros said:


> Please, May I be added to the Newbie Sampler Trade list?





physiognomy said:


> DonWeb, I think my month is up... May I please be added to the list for my 2nd NST :ss





hurricane6 said:


> Mr. Donweb, i have pm'ed jac2598 for my first trade. Thanks.





hockeydad said:


> Mr. Donweb, Sir if it pleases you I would like to get in the NST for my first Newbie trade. I await your directions.
> 
> Thank you,Sir.





Cigarmark said:


> I feel like a dope but can someone explain to me how to get involved in trading?


all will be added at the next update ... later tonight!


----------



## mdorroh

Bigd417 said:


> MDorrah, my end went out today. DC # 0306 2400 0002 9525 4783:bx :bx


Will be keeping an eye out for it :tu


----------



## rockyr

I received jesto68's end of our trade today and OWWWW! The noob smacked me big time.

http://imageshack.us

He sent:
Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Robusto
Diamond Crown Maximus #4
Padilla Miami 8&11 Churchill
An umm... Gerbil  
Ashton VSG Enchantment

Steve - Thank you very much!

Return fire heads your way tomorrow... :gn


----------



## jac2598

donweb, hurricane6 and I are currently in a trade.
:tu


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

KASR - livwire68 03/24
yacno - sancho 03/25
C.A.O Brazilia - FlyerFanX 03/26
dunng - TheDirector 03/26
muziq - shaggy 03/28
Eternal Rider - Ceegar 03/27
C.A.O Brazilia - mickeyj23 03/31
rockyr - jesto68 04/02
BigD417 - snowy 04/03
BigD417 - mdorroh 04/03
jac2598 - hurricane6 04/09

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

berk-m

*Newbies For Trades:*
mssd1217 (3rd trade)
n3uka (3rd trade)

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

earnold25 (3rd trade)
Even Steven (2nd Trade)
Smokey Bob (2nd trade)
a2vr6 (3rd trade)
borndead1 (2nd trade)
TimButz2 (2nd trade)
Papichulo (3rd trade)
baglorious (2nd trade)
bmagin320 (2nd trade)
mikeyj23 (2nd trade)
SteveDMatt (2nd trade)
bhudson57 (3rd trade)
tchariya (2nd trade)
Marlboro Cigars (2nd trade)
trogdor | the burninator (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
Bleedingshrimp (2nd trade)
BigGreg (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
BamaDoc77 (2nd trade)
physiognomy (2nd trade)

Heliofire (1st trade)
PunchInTheMouth (1st trade)
NegativeTom (1st trade)
ttours (1st trade)
MCSmarties (1st trade)
TDockUSC (1st trade)
FattyCBR (1st trade)
Prefy (1st trade)
MiloFinch (1st trade)
Pete (1st trade)
bkc888 (1st trade)
smokehouse (1st trade)
davemo (1st trade)
rlacapra1 (1st trade)
Prozac_Puros (1st trade)
hockeydad (1st trade)
Cigarmark (1st trade)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks max from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## yacno

Reply went back to Sancho today.

0303 1290 0000 7211 0500


----------



## rockyr

jesto68... Duck and cover - return fire heading your way.

DC: 03052710000106984545


----------



## CeeGar

I received Eternal Rider's end of our trade today and this botl knows how to lay the smack down! Here is what I can show you as the other 5 may break my camera. (This brother doesn't know how to count either) :ss :tu 
Thanks Harland!


----------



## livwire68

Tony AKA: Donweb  , KASR and I have finished our trade a few days ago. This also completes my third trade. :tu Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## jesto68

rockyr said:


> jesto68... Duck and cover - return fire heading your way.
> 
> DC: 03052710000106984545


Cool.:bx

I got my maduro kevlar armor on, and a large box of matches. I'm ready to roll!


----------



## EMSinTraining

Can I get thrown back on the list for my 2nd round. I think it's been 30 days.


----------



## Hoplophile

Donweb,
Can I get on the list for my second trade?
Thanks!


----------



## rockyr

jesto68 said:


> maduro kevlar armor on, and a large box of matches.


:r That's good! I'll have to remember that one!


----------



## hurricane6

jac2598- yours is on the way!!! hope you enjoy! DC#03061070000159542359


----------



## mdorroh

Bigd417 said:


> MDorrah, my end went out today. DC # 0306 2400 0002 9525 4783:bx :bx


Got them today, what a generous BOTL! You hit the nail on head with these smokes :ss I Ilook forward to enjoying these, thank you!


----------



## DParsons

mdorroh said:


> Got them today, what a generous BOTL! You hit the nail on head with these smokes :ss I Ilook forward to enjoying these, thank you!


MMMMM :dr


----------



## Yook

May i please be added to the list? thanks


----------



## C.A.O Brazilia

FlyerFanX end went out wednesday. I hope you will enjoy them.


----------



## Kiss079

Can I get on the list? Thanks.


----------



## jac2598

hurricane6 said:


> jac2598- yours is on the way!!! hope you enjoy! DC#03061070000159542359


:dr looking forward to them!


----------



## TheDirector

Greg, dunng, smacked me, Greg, in the face with a two fisted attack in response to feeble noob shot! A beauty selection including 3 gerbils  All but one of this double fistful are unkown to my palate! I am excited to destroy them all!

Thanks Greg for a real schooling in how it is done!


----------



## CanuckFan

TheDirector said:


> Greg, dunng, smacked me, Greg, in the face with a two fisted attack in response to feeble noob shot! A beauty selection including 3 gerbils  All but one of this double fistful are unkown to my palate! I am excited to destroy them all!
> 
> Thanks Greg for a real schooling in how it is done!


Looks like you got some fine smokin ahead of you Greg !


----------



## newcigarz

TheDirector said:


> Greg, dunng, smacked me, Greg, in the face with a two fisted attack in response to feeble noob shot! A beauty selection including 3 gerbils  All but one of this double fistful are unkown to my palate! I am excited to destroy them all!
> 
> Thanks Greg for a real schooling in how it is done!


Whoa, Nice selection of smokes there! :ss


----------



## Snakeyes

Since I now have enough cigars to do a trade properly, could I please get on the list  Thanks much


----------



## Sancho

Got Yacno's end of the NST today, he hit me with seven awesome sticks.
DCM Churchill
Padron '26 Pricipe?
Rocky Patel 6x60 Sun Grown
Ashton VSG Enchantment
1 Tubo
and two fantastic looking for corona's

Thanks Yacno!

DonWeb, this completes my third and final NST :tu


----------



## jac2598

I received hurricane6's hit on Friday... newbie... sure 

Package included:

a t-shirt (which my wife got a kick out of... Adult Day Care)
magnet
matches
Some excellent smokes, including an RyJ Cedro No. 2 (one of my faves).

Pic attached.

Rick, thanks for the awesome hit! Your end will go out the early part of this week... I just need a little extra time to formulate a proper response :tu 

-James


----------



## newcigarz

jac2598 said:


> I received hurricane6's hit on Friday


That is a great hit! :tu


----------



## hurricane6

jac2598 said:


> I received hurricane6's hit on Friday... newbie... sure
> 
> Package included:
> 
> a t-shirt (which my wife got a kick out of... Adult Day Care)
> magnet
> matches
> Some excellent smokes, including an RyJ Cedro No. 2 (one of my faves).
> 
> Pic attached.
> 
> Rick, thanks for the awesome hit! Your end will go out the early part of this week... I just need a little extra time to formulate a proper response :tu
> 
> -James


wasn't trying for a 'hit', i just wanted to take care of a fellow Mets fan and the fact that 6 of the sticks were $5 or less. Oh by the way, the guy on the t- shirt owns the B&M and on any given Sunday there's a chance you could find him in the shop just like that!!! :r He's a very generous BOTL also!


----------



## cre8v1

Hey, DonWeb... I think my month is up. Can I be added to the list for my 3rd and final trade? Thanks!


----------



## IrishCorona

Please add me to the NG list!:ss


----------



## shaggy

well heath took it easy on me i think.....
still kinda hurt me but in a good way



a very nice selection....and my first coffin

the bastage did make me reorgainize my hummi tho

thanks again heath...you are quality all the way

cheers
mike
:ss


----------



## muziq

shaggy said:


> a very nice selection....and my first coffin
> 
> the bastage did make me reorgainize my hummi tho
> 
> thanks again heath...you are quality all the way
> 
> cheers
> mike
> :ss


Mike, glad they got there (finally!)...

DonWeb--that ends my trade with Shaggy. I'll take *two* more noobs, please :bx :bx


----------



## Bigd417

Sorry for the late response, been in three cities in 4 days so I'm a little behind. I was in Cleveland where they are trying to dig out from under a blizzard, unfortunalty I brought the weather back to H-town. When I got home I couldn't believe the 12 inches of snow on my roof. Yes i was buried in a 'Snowy' storm. To call himself a newb is really not fair, camara is back home with the Pic's I took, but here is what he sent;

Trinidad robusto Extra
Rocky Patel Edge
A Fuente Work of Art Maduro
Rass - heard so much about these, but never tried one. Must resist, ... must let rest.
and Padron Anni 1964

Incredable first rate selection. Had to think awhile about how I was going to retaliate, but package went out today. DC #7004 1350 0003 2271 4450.

Hope you like them Dave


----------



## DonWeb

It would seem that these two (gentlemen both) have reason enough to disregard their trading spot.

... so be it.

*Newbies For Trades:*
mssd1217 (3rd trade)
n3uka (3rd trade)

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

update pending...


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

yacno - sancho 03/25
C.A.O Brazilia - FlyerFanX 03/26
dunng - TheDirector 03/26
muziq - shaggy 03/28
C.A.O Brazilia - mickeyj23 03/31
rockyr - jesto68 04/02
BigD417 - snowy 04/03
jac2598 - hurricane6 04/09

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

berk-m
muziq x2

*Newbies For Trades:*

Heliofire (1st trade)
PunchInTheMouth (1st trade)
NegativeTom (1st trade)

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

earnold25 (3rd trade)
Even Steven (2nd Trade)
Smokey Bob (2nd trade)
a2vr6 (3rd trade)
borndead1 (2nd trade)
TimButz2 (2nd trade)
Papichulo (3rd trade)
baglorious (2nd trade)
bmagin320 (2nd trade)
mikeyj23 (2nd trade)
SteveDMatt (2nd trade)
bhudson57 (3rd trade)
tchariya (2nd trade)
Marlboro Cigars (2nd trade)
trogdor | the burninator (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
Bleedingshrimp (2nd trade)
BigGreg (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
BamaDoc77 (2nd trade)
physiognomy (2nd trade)
EMSinTraining (2nd trade)
Hoplophile (2nd trade)
cre8v1 (3rd trade)

ttours (1st trade)
MCSmarties (1st trade)
TDockUSC (1st trade)
FattyCBR (1st trade)
Prefy (1st trade)
MiloFinch (1st trade)
Pete (1st trade)
bkc888 (1st trade)
smokehouse (1st trade)
davemo (1st trade)
rlacapra1 (1st trade)
Prozac_Puros (1st trade)
hockeydad (1st trade)
Cigarmark (1st trade)
Yook (1st trade)
Kiss079 (1st trade)
Snakeyes (1st trade)
IrishCorona (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks max from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## CigarGal

I need a new ashtray! Adding two new decks to our remodel so I could use a new Stinky. If a newb wants to order this item and have it shipped to me, I will be happy to educate them in the ways of Club Stogie Trading.

http://www.cigarmony.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=50&products_id=673


----------



## trogdor | the burninator

CigarGal said:


> I need a new ashtray! Adding two new decks to our remodel so I could use a new Stinky. If a newb wants to order this item and have it shipped to me, I will be happy to educate them in the ways of Club Stogie Trading.
> 
> http://www.cigarmony.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=50&products_id=673


sounds like a :mn to me :ss


----------



## baglorious

CigarGal said:


> I need a new ashtray! Adding two new decks to our remodel so I could use a new Stinky. If a newb wants to order this item and have it shipped to me, I will be happy to educate them in the ways of Club Stogie Trading.
> 
> http://www.cigarmony.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=50&products_id=673


PM sent on this... if it is a wild monkey special, I'm in. Otherwise, I'm skipping out of turn... and I don't want to be a cheater!


----------



## riverdawg

Heya Don, my month is up, may I get tossed onto the list for the second trade?


----------



## auradefect

I'd like to be added to the list if possible. I'd like to do my first trade! :ss


----------



## Triolent

Looking to get in on some trading. Can I get on this list?


----------



## CigarGal

baglorious said:


> PM sent on this... if it is a wild monkey special, I'm in. Otherwise, I'm skipping out of turn... and I don't want to be a cheater!


I think this is treated as a :mn trade. Pending final approval from Mr.DonWeb we have a deal!


----------



## DonWeb

CigarGal said:


> I need a new ashtray! Adding two new decks to our remodel so I could use a new Stinky. If a newb wants to order this item and have it shipped to me, I will be happy to educate them in the ways of Club Stogie Trading.
> 
> http://www.cigarmony.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=50&products_id=673





trogdor | the burninator said:


> sounds like a :mn to me :ss


asking for an other than cigar trade is consider :mn .

ftg's: please add the icon to the post - so all will know.


----------



## Pete

Can I be added to the list for my first trade...I'm not on the newbie list anymore ... I think I may have missed my opportunity...


----------



## PunchInTheMouth

Mr. DonWeb-
I have PM'd muziq for my first NST
-Aaron


----------



## muziq

PunchInTheMouth said:


> Mr. DonWeb-
> I have PM'd muziq for my first NST
> -Aaron


Oh yeah, he PMed me. And he's gonna _*pay*_ :bx :bx

We're gonna tango!


----------



## NegativeTom

DonWeb-
sent a pm to muziq (he showed he was open for 2 folx). 
NT


----------



## erictheobscure

DonWeb:

My one-month waiting period is up. Could I please be put on deck for another trade?

Thanks!


----------



## DonWeb

_HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!

To All Who See These Presents, Greetings:
Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in his proven trading abilities
and for contributions to the realm,
this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:

*Friendly Trading Gorilla.*

Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of jungle FTG,
all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
*
Arise - (Sir) livwire68*

Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.

May your dieties have mercy on your newbies.​_


----------



## muziq

NegativeTom said:


> DonWeb-
> sent a pm to muziq (he showed he was open for 2 folx).
> NT


Oh yeah, NegativeTom's goin' down, too :bx :bx 

That makes two for me, DonWeb. Thanks!


----------



## ssutton219

I was told I needed to ask you guys to put my name on a list??? I guess thats what the newbs are suppose to do from reading all the info so far. So please add me to the list!!!:ss


----------



## livwire68

DonWeb said:


> _HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!
> 
> To All Who See These Presents, Greetings:
> Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in his proven trading abilities
> and for contributions to the realm,
> this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:
> 
> *Friendly Trading Gorilla.*
> 
> Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of jungle FTG,
> all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
> *
> Arise - (Sir) livwire68*
> 
> Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.
> 
> May your dieties have mercy on your newbies.​_


And with that being said I will take on a noob! :ss Just as soon as I am added to the list.


----------



## rockyr

livwire68 said:


> And with that being said I will take on a noob! :ss Just as soon as I am added to the list.


Congrats on becoming an FTG!


----------



## newcigarz

DonWeb said:


> _HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!
> 
> To All Who See These Presents, Greetings:
> Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in his proven trading abilities
> and for contributions to the realm,
> this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:
> 
> *Friendly Trading Gorilla.*
> 
> Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of jungle FTG,
> all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
> *
> Arise - (Sir) livwire68*
> 
> Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.
> 
> May your dieties have mercy on your newbies.​_


Congrats! :bl :bl :bl


----------



## auradefect

livwire68 said:


> And with that being said I will take on a noob! :ss  Just as soon as I am added to the list.


Congrats


----------



## winnie

Is it too late for me to get in on a newbie trade?


----------



## C.A.O Brazilia

Received mikeyj23 end of the wild monkey trade. It was a Colibri Wortex lighter. I hope i can get your end out today. 
Thanks

You wont be dissapointed!!!


----------



## mikeyj23

C.A.O Brazilia said:


> You wont be dissapointed!!!


I doubt I will be!


----------



## CigarGal

DonWeb said:


> asking for an other than cigar trade is consider :mn .
> 
> ftg's: please add the icon to the post - so all will know.


I'm going to take that as an okay...for a :mn trade. Baglorious and I are in a trade!


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

yacno - sancho 03/25
C.A.O Brazilia - FlyerFanX 03/26
dunng - TheDirector 03/26
muziq - shaggy 03/28
C.A.O Brazilia - mickeyj23 03/31
rockyr - jesto68 04/02
BigD417 - snowy 04/03
jac2598 - hurricane6 04/09
Cigargal - baglorious 04/17
muziq - PunchInTheMouth 04/17
muziq - NegativeTom 04/17

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

berk-m
livwire68

*Newbies For Trades:*

Heliofire (1st trade) <-------- hello... are you there?
earnold25 (3rd trade)
Even Steven (2nd Trade)

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

Smokey Bob (2nd trade)
a2vr6 (3rd trade)
borndead1 (2nd trade)
TimButz2 (2nd trade)
Papichulo (3rd trade)
baglorious (2nd trade)
bmagin320 (2nd trade)
mikeyj23 (2nd trade)
SteveDMatt (2nd trade)
bhudson57 (3rd trade)
tchariya (2nd trade)
Marlboro Cigars (2nd trade)
trogdor | the burninator (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
Bleedingshrimp (2nd trade)
BigGreg (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
BamaDoc77 (2nd trade)
physiognomy (2nd trade)
EMSinTraining (2nd trade)
Hoplophile (2nd trade)
cre8v1 (3rd trade)
riverdawg (2nd trade)
erictheobscure (2nd trade)

ttours (1st trade)
MCSmarties (1st trade)
TDockUSC (1st trade)
FattyCBR (1st trade)
Prefy (1st trade)
MiloFinch (1st trade)
Pete (1st trade)
bkc888 (1st trade)
smokehouse (1st trade)
davemo (1st trade)
rlacapra1 (1st trade)
Prozac_Puros (1st trade)
hockeydad (1st trade)
Cigarmark (1st trade)
Yook (1st trade)
Kiss079 (1st trade)
Snakeyes (1st trade)
IrishCorona (1st trade)
auradefect (1st trade)
Triolent (1st trade)
Pete (1st trade)
ssutton219 (1st trade)
winnie (1st trade)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks max from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## earnold25

Pm'ng berk-m! Looks like he's been waiting to smack a noob or a while.


----------



## sparkygreen

May I be added to the list...Thanks!


----------



## Prozac_Puros

Congrats livwire68


----------



## berk-m

earnold25 and I are in a trade


----------



## johnnybot3000

Hello DonWeb,

I'd like to get in on the action. Could you add me to the list for my first trade?

Thank you!!

-J


----------



## floydpink

I would love to be listed for a trade if it is possible.


----------



## Sancho

Don, I believe that yacno and myself have completed my third and final newbie trade. :tu


----------



## jesto68

My fellow Gorillas,

I am sorry.

It has been many days since I have ventured into this jungle. While I would like to blame being away at work for my absence, in reality it is a much more serious than that.

Yes I was away. However, upon my return, I noticed a very small unidentified package on my door step. The only markings:

"FROM ROCKYR"

Cautiously, I attempted to lift the package, and I was startled at the weight. The package was very heavy, and bursting at the seams. I took it into my house, and carelessly tore into it.

I was unprepared for what happened next&#8230;&#8230;..BOOM - a force hit me, square in the jaw. The blast was unbelievable. Slowly, I picked myself up from the floor. My house lay in ruin&#8230;&#8230;..My head was woozy, my knees were weak. I thought I was seeing double..........................I had been hit hard, by an FTG bomb.

I may never recover.

My doctor recommended having an extra arm attached, to help hold a cigar. He doesn't think 2 at a time will be enough to aid my recovery. Thank God warmer weather approaches.

The moral of this story young apes - watch out for the scoundrel, the nefarious Rockyr. He fights dirty.

Thanks to God for the sacred leaf,
Thanks Club Stogie, for the gorilla life,
Thank you Dave, for your good will and generosity.
--------------------------------------------------------------

_Da Bomb -Pictured from L to R_

Bucanero El Capitan
Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ
Rocky Patel - Old World Reserve Maduro
Rocky Patel - Old World Reserve Corojo
Padron 1926
Ashton VSG
Ronson Torch Lighter
Gurkha Ancient Warrior
Gurkha Double Maduro
AVO 80th Anniversary
Olivia Master Blend 3
Punch Rare Corojo


----------



## rockyr

jesto68 said:


> My doctor recommended having an extra arm attached, to help hold a cigar. He doesn't think 2 at a time will be enough to aid my recovery. *Thank God warmer weather approaches.*


Amen indeed. Enjoy those in good health brother!

DonWeb, jesto68's and my trade is complete. Since the list of NGs grows ever longer, I would like to try my hand at taking on *two* noobs.


----------



## dunng

Sorry DonWeb, my trade with TheDirector was completed the other day... Thanks! :ss


----------



## Even Steven

Alright, I pm'ed livewire, just waiting on a response.


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

C.A.O Brazilia - FlyerFanX 03/26
muziq - shaggy 03/28
C.A.O Brazilia - mickeyj23 03/31
BigD417 - snowy 04/03
jac2598 - hurricane6 04/09
Cigargal - baglorious 04/17
muziq - PunchInTheMouth 04/17
muziq - NegativeTom 04/17
berk-m - earnold25 4/20
livwire68 - Even Steven (Pending)

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

rockyr x2

*Newbies For Trades:*

Heliofire (1st trade) <-------- gone on next update
ttours (1st trade)
MCSmarties (1st trade)

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

Smokey Bob (2nd trade)
a2vr6 (3rd trade)
borndead1 (2nd trade)
TimButz2 (2nd trade)
Papichulo (3rd trade)
baglorious (2nd trade)
bmagin320 (2nd trade)
mikeyj23 (2nd trade)
SteveDMatt (2nd trade)
bhudson57 (3rd trade)
tchariya (2nd trade)
Marlboro Cigars (2nd trade)
trogdor | the burninator (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
Bleedingshrimp (2nd trade)
BigGreg (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
BamaDoc77 (2nd trade)
physiognomy (2nd trade)
EMSinTraining (2nd trade)
Hoplophile (2nd trade)
cre8v1 (3rd trade)
riverdawg (2nd trade)
erictheobscure (2nd trade)

TDockUSC (1st trade)
FattyCBR (1st trade)
Prefy (1st trade)
MiloFinch (1st trade)
Pete (1st trade)
bkc888 (1st trade)
smokehouse (1st trade)
davemo (1st trade)
rlacapra1 (1st trade)
Prozac_Puros (1st trade)
hockeydad (1st trade)
Cigarmark (1st trade)
Yook (1st trade)
Kiss079 (1st trade)
Snakeyes (1st trade)
IrishCorona (1st trade)
auradefect (1st trade)
Triolent (1st trade)
Pete (1st trade)
ssutton219 (1st trade)
winnie (1st trade)
sparkygreen (1st trade)
johnnybot3000 (1st trade)
floydpink (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks max from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## DonWeb

First Traders Only:

There will ever be more newbs than ftgs. And every once in a while it is necessary to work temporary solutions to the trade drought.

I'm looking for ideas (from first trades), as to methods for getting your first sanctioned NST trade completed.

pm me with your ideas.


----------



## FlyerFanX

Received my end of my first newbie trade from CAO Bazilia. This man knows how to take care of a newbie!!! :tu

http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5267049

Thanks much - haven't had most of these and look forward to giving them a try. :ss


----------



## livwire68

Even Steven said:


> Alright, I pm'ed livewire, just waiting on a response.


Even Steven and I are in trade!


----------



## C.A.O Brazilia

FlyerFanX said:


> Received my end of my first newbie trade from CAO Bazilia. This man knows how to take care of a newbie!!! :tu
> 
> http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5267049
> 
> Thanks much - haven't had most of these and look forward to giving them a try. :ss


Glad they arrived in good condition.
And this conclude my trade with FlyerFanX.


----------



## rockyr

DonWeb,
MCSmarties and I are in a trade. Need one more.


----------



## floydpink

rockyr said:


> DonWeb,
> MCSmarties and I are in a trade. Need one more.


I would love to be in a trade besides the one I am currently in last slot. PM me if I can join one.


----------



## earnold25

Hey Berk-M!

DC# 03070020000310206578 via usps


----------



## ttours

PM sent to Rockyr x2.

TT:cb


----------



## john51277

Put me in coach DonWeb, Im ready to play again. Been 1 mos.


----------



## rockyr

ttours said:


> PM sent to Rockyr x2.
> 
> TT:cb


ttours and I are in a trade.


----------



## ttours

rockyr said:


> ttours and I are in a trade.


Package away, sorry for the delay

USPS # 9101 8052 1390 7783 0554 08

5 NC per our most recent discussion, plus a toy surprise.

Thanks

TT:cb


----------



## rockyr

ttours said:


> Package away, sorry for the delay
> 
> USPS # 9101 8052 1390 7783 0554 08
> 
> 5 NC per our most recent discussion, plus a toy surprise.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> TT:cb


Dang, you're quick dude!


----------



## jac2598

hurricane6, you're package is going out tomorrow. DC# 9101010521297289419663

Better duck...  

James


----------



## stevieray

:mn Wild Monkey Trade :mn

I'm looking for 2 newbies to each order one *1/2 pound of *70 % Heartfelt beads and have them sent to me. In return, I will send a nice selection of sticks to you. This will count as a NST trade and is open to ALL newbs in the U.S.

PM me if interested

:mn Wild Monkey Trade :mn


----------



## mikeyj23

Stevieray - PM sent


----------



## stevieray

mikeyj23 said:


> Stevieray - PM sent


Right back at ya


----------



## stevieray

DonWeb,
I'm in a wild monkey trade with kiss079 and mikeyj23.

Thanks guys...this trade is closed.


----------



## C.A.O Brazilia

mikeyj23. Your end is on its way.


----------



## mikeyj23

C.A.O Brazilia said:


> mikeyj23. Your end is on its way.


Awesome!


----------



## hurricane6

jac2598 said:


> hurricane6, you're package is going out tomorrow. DC# 9101010521297289419663
> 
> Better duck...
> 
> James


Thanks i'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Warren

Please add me to the list. Looking to make my 1st trade.


----------



## forgop

Please add me to the list for my 1st trade.


----------



## BigBasMan

I would love to make my first trade. Please add me to the list.


----------



## Sniper2075

DonWeb, its been over a month now, could I be added to the list for my second trade.

Thanks


----------



## avo_addict

Mr. DonWeb, would you please add me to the list for my third and final trade.


----------



## berk-m

Received earnold25's end of our trade today, some great choices

CAO Brazilia 
Rocky Patel 90
Padron
Sancho Panza
La Veja Habana

Return fire will go out this evening. Thanks for the great selection. 

-- here is a fuzzy picture of some great smokes:


----------



## JCK

Heya Don.. can you add me for my 3rd and final trade.? I believe it's been about 30 days..


----------



## hurricane6

my wife says jac2598's end of the trade is at the house!!!!! i will give details in a little while. Thanks James!


----------



## livwire68

Recieved Even Steven's end of the trade today, Noob my arse! Nice selection of sticks! Will be coming back at you in a couple days  sorry about the blurr but the gerbil's wouldnt hold still!


----------



## Even Steven

ehehehehehe, I hope you enjoy them! the gerbils were born mid last year so they're new.


----------



## livwire68

Even Steven said:


> ehehehehehe, I hope you enjoy them! the gerbils were born mid last year so they're new.


I am enjoying the VSG right now as one of my B-Day smokes! (Already had a BoliRC and after supper a SLR PC) Once again thank you!


----------



## Even Steven

livwire68 said:


> I am enjoying the VSG right now as one of my B-Day smokes! (Already had a BoliRC and after supper a SLR PC) Once again thank you!


Cool! Happy Bday! Dang, if I knew it was your bday week I would've sent a few OTHER things mwaaahahahahaha


----------



## hurricane6

James, you are a very generous LOTL! I finally got to open my trade and here's what i got: a 2 cigar leather carry case,a tin of H. Clay mints, a gold punch key chain, 2-2oz. bags of Jack Daniels gourmet coffee, HUGE(!) Monte Cruz cigars ***** in glass tubes!(i've never seen these before!), a NEW YORK METS(!) 2007 schedule and 3 trading cards of D. Strawberry,D.Gooden and D. Johnson(from th '86W.S. reunion at Shea last summer). I was totally floored by this... and then there's more cigars!! 
Gurkha-Regent
Gurkha-Legend
Gurkha Genghis Kahn
5Vegas-Cask strength(!)
5Vegas-A
CAO-Gold
C.I. Legends-Orange Label
Victor Sinclair-Series 55 Corojo
2-Astral
Padilla-Miami 8&11
Joya de Nicarauga-Celebracion
CAO-Italia
Cao_Criollo
Perdomo-Signature Collection

James you have out done yourself, i consider myself a learned man today!
just remember i have your addy now and there will be sometime in the future, a generous thank you from me. Take care and GO METS!!!

Mr. Donweb, me and jac 2598 have completed my 1st trade!


----------



## stogie4u4me

This seems a little late. But I would really like to get into the next round of trades. I have been a member since Jan. 07. I have only been really active for the last Month or Two. Let me know.


----------



## Eternal Rider

DonWeb put me down for two noobs,I am feeling kinda hungry serve them up med-rare.

Harland


----------



## CigarGal

Bagloriuos has delivered the goods. Stinky arrived today and now I ponder... :sl


----------



## berk-m

earonald25's end of the trade is out DC# 0306 2400 0000 9747 3139

:gn


----------



## PunchInTheMouth

Muziq- I have finally launched my 1st NST USPS OK
0306 2400 0000 9840 4279


----------



## jac2598

hurricane6 said:


> James, you are a very generous LOTL! I finally got to open my trade and here's what i got: a 2 cigar leather carry case,a tin of H. Clay mints, a gold punch key chain, 2-2oz. bags of Jack Daniels gourmet coffee, HUGE(!) Monte Cruz cigars ***** in glass tubes!(i've never seen these before!), a NEW YORK METS(!) 2007 schedule and 3 trading cards of D. Strawberry,D.Gooden and D. Johnson(from th '86W.S. reunion at Shea last summer). I was totally floored by this... and then there's more cigars!!
> Gurkha-Regent
> Gurkha-Legend
> Gurkha Genghis Kahn
> 5Vegas-Cask strength(!)
> 5Vegas-A
> CAO-Gold
> C.I. Legends-Orange Label
> Victor Sinclair-Series 55 Corojo
> 2-Astral
> Padilla-Miami 8&11
> Joya de Nicarauga-Celebracion
> CAO-Italia
> Cao_Criollo
> Perdomo-Signature Collection
> 
> James you have out done yourself, i consider myself a learned man today!
> just remember i have your addy now and there will be sometime in the future, a generous thank you from me. Take care and GO METS!!!
> 
> Mr. Donweb, me and jac 2598 have completed my 1st trade!


Awesome! Glad you enjoyed everything, it was a pleasure trading with you! :tu


----------



## CigarGal

Baglorius, be prepared to be slapped around by a girl :bx 
0305 1720 0001 8576 6759


----------



## tchariya

CigarGal said:


> Baglorius, be prepared to be slapped around by a girl :bx
> 0305 1720 0001 8576 6759


oooooo I want ringside seat for this!!!


----------



## deslni01

Is this Newbie trade still going on/being organized? I'd like to get in on this quickly before my 3 months is up :ss


----------



## stevieray

deslni01 said:


> Is this Newbie trade still going on/being organized? I'd like to get in on this quickly before my 3 months is up :ss


No worries.....DonWeb keeps an eye on this thread. He will add you to the list.
Keep an eye on this thread and watch your name rise up the list.


----------



## snowy

Bigd417 said:


> Snowy and I are in a trade, looking for one more victi... er trade partner.


Received Bigd417's end of the trade. Great selection of cigars. Thank you very much Don.










Donweb, this concludes my third and final NST trade. I would like to graduate to FTG status with your permission.


----------



## DJM

DonWeb:
I believe I'm eligible for my second trade. Please put me on the list. Thank you sir.


----------



## livwire68

Hey Even Steven, return fire coming your way! #03062400000023871039 :ss


----------



## rockyr

I received both trades from MCSmarties and ttours today. The newbs did good:



MCSmarties sent a Sosa Wavell, Royal Silk Torpedo, Gispert Belicoso, La Gloria Cubana Wavell and a Cohiba Robusto (DR). Well done! I have not had any of these before.



ttours sent a Gurka Doble Maduro, Trilogy Authentic Corojo, Paratgas Black Magnifico, Victor Sinclair Vintage Select and a Zino Platinum. The only one of these I have had is the Gurka and it is one of my favorites! ttours also sent a Texas Longhorns emblem that I forgot to put in the picture - thank you!

Thank you both for these great sticks, I am looking forward to putting the torch to them!

Y'all get ready, return fire heads out tomorrow. :gn


----------



## FlyerFanX

DonWeb,

It's been 30 days since my first trade. Please add me to the list again.

Thanks! :tu


----------



## rockyr

As promised, return fire dropped off at the US Stogie Delivery Service:

MCSmarties: DC 0305 2710 0001 0697 1934

ttours: DC 0305 2710 0001 0697 1941


----------



## mdtaggart

berk-m said:


> earonald25's end of the trade is out DC# 0306 2400 0000 9747 3139
> 
> :gn


Boy, do I feel sorry for him! Prepare for an ass whoopin.


----------



## stevieray

Received the beads from Heartfelt today. Cigars will be going out tomorrow to kiss079 and mikeyj23.


----------



## Even Steven

livwire68 said:


> Hey Even Steven, return fire coming your way! #03062400000023871039 :ss


I can't wait bro! Thanks!


----------



## earnold25

mdtaggart said:


> Boy, do I feel sorry for him! Prepare for an ass whoopin.


oh geez. i've got a weak bladder!


----------



## Bigd417

snowy said:


> Received Bigd417's end of the trade. Great selection of cigars. Thank you very much Don.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donweb, this concludes my third and final NST trade. I would like to graduate to FTG status with your permission.


Hope you enjoy them, sorry about the long delay, this one took the PO 8 days to deliver with Priority mail. Just glad they made it, a week in the humi and they should be fine.


----------



## stevieray

kiss079 DC# 0103 8555 7491 1153 4231

mikeyj23 DC# 0103 8555 7491 1240 9705


----------



## NegativeTom

Got tied up but finally got my sticks out to muziq yesterday.

DC: 03050830000011415706


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

muziq - shaggy 03/28
C.A.O Brazilia - mickeyj23 03/31
Cigargal - baglorious 04/17
muziq - PunchInTheMouth 04/17
muziq - NegativeTom 04/17
berk-m - earnold25 4/20
livwire68 - Even Steven 4/20
rockyr - MCSmarties 4/20
rockyr - ttours 4/20
stevieray - mikeyj23 4/21
stevieray - kiss079 4/21

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

*Newbies For Trades:*

Heliofire (1st trade) <-------- gone on next update

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

Smokey Bob (2nd trade)
a2vr6 (3rd trade)
borndead1 (2nd trade)
TimButz2 (2nd trade)
Papichulo (3rd trade)
baglorious (2nd trade)
bmagin320 (2nd trade)
mikeyj23 (2nd trade)
SteveDMatt (2nd trade)
bhudson57 (3rd trade)
tchariya (2nd trade)
Marlboro Cigars (2nd trade)
trogdor | the burninator (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
Bleedingshrimp (2nd trade)
BigGreg (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
BamaDoc77 (2nd trade)
physiognomy (2nd trade)
EMSinTraining (2nd trade)
Hoplophile (2nd trade)
cre8v1 (3rd trade)
riverdawg (2nd trade)
erictheobscure (2nd trade)
john51277 (2nd trade)
Sniper2075 (2nd trade)
avo_addict (3rd trade)
khubli (3rd trade)
DJM (2nd trade)
FlyerFanX (2nd trade)

TDockUSC (1st trade)
FattyCBR (1st trade)
Prefy (1st trade)
MiloFinch (1st trade)
Pete (1st trade)
bkc888 (1st trade)
smokehouse (1st trade)
davemo (1st trade)
rlacapra1 (1st trade)
Prozac_Puros (1st trade)
hockeydad (1st trade)
Cigarmark (1st trade)
Yook (1st trade)
Kiss079 (1st trade)
Snakeyes (1st trade)
IrishCorona (1st trade)
auradefect (1st trade)
Triolent (1st trade)
Pete (1st trade)
ssutton219 (1st trade)
winnie (1st trade)
sparkygreen (1st trade)
johnnybot3000 (1st trade)
floydpink (1st trade)
Warren (1st trade)
forgop (1st trade)
BigBasMan (1st trade)
stogie4u4me (1st trade)
deslni01 (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks max from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## Kiss079

stevieray said:


> kiss079 DC# 0103 8555 7491 1153 4231
> \


Hells ya, can't wait to get it.


----------



## MiloFinch

I'm so close!


----------



## Snakeyes

*watches as his name slowly creeps towards the line...*


----------



## earnold25

received berk-m's side of the trade today and he smacked me like a puppy that got caught peeing on the floor!

sorry no pics, but these are my best guess:

FF Opus X - Power Ranger ?
Alec Bradley - Ovation
Felipe Gregorio - Power
Ashton - Aged Maduro #10?
Gurkha - Ancient Warrior (yellow label)
RP - Edge Maduro Toro
Gurkha - Nepalese Warrior 
Graycliff - Blue Label
Oliva - Serie O
Punch - Rare Corojo Churchill

thanks so much bro!


----------



## Papichulo

It is like watching paint dry as I wait to trade... I keep telling myself I am almost there:dr :ss


----------



## berk-m

the trade with earnold25 is complete


----------



## muziq

DonWeb said:


> *In Progress:*
> 
> muziq - shaggy 03/28


Sorry, DonWeb, I may have forgotten to let you know that Shaggy and I are finito! It was a good trade :ss

I'm still active with PunchInTheMouth and NegativeTom.


----------



## DonWeb

:mn Wild Monkey Trade :mn

I'm looking for 2 newbies to each order one *1/2 pound of * 65 % Heartfelt beads and have them sent to me.

This will count as a NST trade and is open to ALL newbs in the U.S.

PM me if interested

:mn Wild Monkey Trade :mn​


----------



## trogdor | the burninator

PM Sent!


DonWeb said:


> :mn Wild Monkey Trade :mn
> 
> I'm looking for 2 newbies to each order one *1/2 pound of * 65 % Heartfelt beads and have them sent to me.
> 
> This will count as a NST trade and is open to ALL newbs in the U.S.
> 
> PM me if interested
> 
> :mn Wild Monkey Trade :mn​


----------



## sparkygreen

trogdor | the burninator said:


> PM Sent!


:tpd: 
X2


----------



## stogie4u4me

PM sent for beads


----------



## DonWeb

DonWeb said:


> :mn Wild Monkey Trade :mn
> 
> I'm looking for 2 newbies to each order one *1/2 pound of * 65 % Heartfelt beads and have them sent to me.
> 
> :mn Wild Monkey Trade :mn​


 smokehouse, sparkygreen we're on...

addy pending!


----------



## trogdor | the burninator

DonWeb said:


> smokehouse, sparkygreen we're on...
> 
> addy pending!


dang...missed this by a matter of moments~


----------



## DonWeb

DonWeb said:


> :mn Wild Monkey Trade :mn
> 
> I'm looking for 2 newbies to each order one *1/2 pound of * 65 % Heartfelt beads and have them sent to me.
> 
> :mn Wild Monkey Trade :mn​


trogdor | the burninator, stogie4u4me we're on...

addy pending!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

this ones done!


----------



## DonWeb

trogdor | the burninator said:


> dang...missed this by a matter of moments~


look again...


----------



## trogdor | the burninator

DonWeb said:


> look again...


:r i have no idea what just happened....but i'll take it!


----------



## smokehouse

trogdor | the burninator said:


> :r i have no idea what just happened....but i'll take it!


That makes two of us


----------



## BigBasMan

Close but no cigar.......I mean beads......


----------



## portny33

DonWeb I believe that my 30 days are up since my last trade. Could I put back on the list for my 3rd and final Newbie Trade? Thanks
:ss


----------



## CanuckFan

Must be at least 30 days since my 1st trade.
Back in the lineup for a second round for me please.

Thanks


----------



## Eternal Rider

DonWeb I will take on two new noobs.

Harland


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

muziq - shaggy 03/28
C.A.O Brazilia - mickeyj23 03/31
Cigargal - baglorious 04/17
muziq - PunchInTheMouth 04/17
muziq - NegativeTom 04/17
berk-m - earnold25 4/20
livwire68 - Even Steven 4/20
rockyr - MCSmarties 4/20
rockyr - ttours 4/20
stevieray - mikeyj23 4/21
stevieray - kiss079 4/21
DonWeb - smokehouse 4/27
DonWeb - trogdor (burninator) 4/27
DonWeb - stogie4u4me 4/27
DonWeb - sparkygreen 4/27

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*
Eternal Rider x2

*Newbies For Trades:*
Smokey Bob (2nd trade)
a2vr6 (3rd trade)

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

borndead1 (2nd trade)
TimButz2 (2nd trade)
Papichulo (3rd trade)
baglorious (2nd trade)
bmagin320 (2nd trade)
mikeyj23 (2nd trade)
SteveDMatt (2nd trade)
bhudson57 (3rd trade)
tchariya (2nd trade)
Marlboro Cigars (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
Bleedingshrimp (2nd trade)
BigGreg (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
BamaDoc77 (2nd trade)
physiognomy (2nd trade)
EMSinTraining (2nd trade)
Hoplophile (2nd trade)
cre8v1 (3rd trade)
riverdawg (2nd trade)
erictheobscure (2nd trade)
john51277 (2nd trade)
Sniper2075 (2nd trade)
avo_addict (3rd trade)
khubli (3rd trade)
DJM (2nd trade)
FlyerFanX (2nd trade)
CanuckFan (2nd trade)
portny33 (2nd trade)

TDockUSC (1st trade)
FattyCBR (1st trade)
Prefy (1st trade)
MiloFinch (1st trade)
Pete (1st trade)
bkc888 (1st trade)
davemo (1st trade)
rlacapra1 (1st trade)
Prozac_Puros (1st trade)
hockeydad (1st trade)
Cigarmark (1st trade)
Yook (1st trade)
Kiss079 (1st trade)
Snakeyes (1st trade)
IrishCorona (1st trade)
auradefect (1st trade)
Triolent (1st trade)
Pete (1st trade)
ssutton219 (1st trade)
winnie (1st trade)
johnnybot3000 (1st trade)
floydpink (1st trade)
Warren (1st trade)
forgop (1st trade)
BigBasMan (1st trade)
deslni01 (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks max from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## trogdor | the burninator

whoa~ donweb is takin on four of us for the Wild Monkey! is that a record?!


DonWeb said:


> *In Progress:*
> 
> muziq - shaggy 03/28
> C.A.O Brazilia - mickeyj23 03/31
> Cigargal - baglorious 04/17
> muziq - PunchInTheMouth 04/17
> muziq - NegativeTom 04/17
> berk-m - earnold25 4/20
> livwire68 - Even Steven 4/20
> rockyr - MCSmarties 4/20
> rockyr - ttours 4/20
> stevieray - mikeyj23 4/21
> stevieray - kiss079 4/21
> DonWeb - smokehouse 4/27
> DonWeb - trogdor (burninator) 4/27
> DonWeb - stogie4u4me 4/27
> DonWeb - sparkygreen 4/27
> 
> *Friendly Trading Gorillas:*
> Eternal Rider x2
> 
> *Newbies For Trades:*
> Smokey Bob (2nd trade)
> a2vr6 (3rd trade)
> 
> *==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*
> 
> borndead1 (2nd trade)
> TimButz2 (2nd trade)
> Papichulo (3rd trade)
> baglorious (2nd trade)
> bmagin320 (2nd trade)
> mikeyj23 (2nd trade)
> SteveDMatt (2nd trade)
> bhudson57 (3rd trade)
> tchariya (2nd trade)
> Marlboro Cigars (2nd trade)
> cricky101 (2nd trade)
> Bleedingshrimp (2nd trade)
> BigGreg (2nd trade)
> cricky101 (2nd trade)
> BamaDoc77 (2nd trade)
> physiognomy (2nd trade)
> EMSinTraining (2nd trade)
> Hoplophile (2nd trade)
> cre8v1 (3rd trade)
> riverdawg (2nd trade)
> erictheobscure (2nd trade)
> john51277 (2nd trade)
> Sniper2075 (2nd trade)
> avo_addict (3rd trade)
> khubli (3rd trade)
> DJM (2nd trade)
> FlyerFanX (2nd trade)
> CanuckFan (2nd trade)
> portny33 (2nd trade)
> 
> TDockUSC (1st trade)
> FattyCBR (1st trade)
> Prefy (1st trade)
> MiloFinch (1st trade)
> Pete (1st trade)
> bkc888 (1st trade)
> davemo (1st trade)
> rlacapra1 (1st trade)
> Prozac_Puros (1st trade)
> hockeydad (1st trade)
> Cigarmark (1st trade)
> Yook (1st trade)
> Kiss079 (1st trade)
> Snakeyes (1st trade)
> IrishCorona (1st trade)
> auradefect (1st trade)
> Triolent (1st trade)
> Pete (1st trade)
> ssutton219 (1st trade)
> winnie (1st trade)
> johnnybot3000 (1st trade)
> floydpink (1st trade)
> Warren (1st trade)
> forgop (1st trade)
> BigBasMan (1st trade)
> deslni01 (1st trade)
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
> if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...
> 
> *5 sticks max from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## n3uka

trogdor | the burninator said:


> whoa~ donweb is takin on four of us for the Wild Monkey! is that a record?!


very impressive, but not a record.
I think Da Klugs might be the one to beat at 19 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=623481&postcount=4184


----------



## stogie4u4me

DonWeb:

Beads ordered will send tracking info once received.

David


----------



## trogdor | the burninator

n3uka said:


> very impressive, but not a record.
> I think Da Klugs might be the one to beat at 19 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=623481&postcount=4184


incredible...had i been around a month or so sooner, i could've potentially participated in that. wow.


----------



## Slow Burn

DonWeb

I believe it has been 30 days for me. Can I be added to the list for my final newbie trade???


----------



## DonWeb

trogdor | the burninator said:


> whoa~ donweb is takin on four of us for the Wild Monkey! is that a record?!


not even close...

Klugs does hold the record.


n3uka said:


> I think Da Klugs might be the one to beat at 19 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=623481&postcount=4184


----------



## a2vr6

PM Sent to Eternal Rider...


----------



## schnell987

DonWeb, my 30 days are up...may I be placed back on the list for my second Newbie Sampler Trade?

Thank you, :tu 
Schnell987


----------



## muziq

Alright! NegativeTom hit me with two stunning selections from your friend and mine, Rocky Patel:



Very nice job, Tom! :tu I'm gonna enjoy both of these quite a bit. The return fire will be leaving the silo shortly


----------



## muziq

And as if NegativeTom's NST wasn't enough, PunchInTheMouth punched me, well, squarely in the mouth with this nice little NST:



In addition to three very fine smokes, Punchy also included two mix CDs of metal and industrial choons! Very creative, and much appreciated. And your ordinance will be leaving the compound very soon, too!


----------



## muziq

:gn Hit the deck!:gn 

NegativeTom: 0483 5970 0210 2904 4956

PunchInTheMouth: 0483 5970 0210 2904 4949


----------



## stogie4u4me

DON WEB

Beads sent via Priority Mail

9101148008600263821590 will PM copy of receipt.

Thanks David


----------



## screwbag

I would love to get in on the trading here...I apologize for any ignorance on this matter. I have read the posts on the subject and would be happy to be added to whatever lists. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Smokey Bob

DonWeb,

Eternal Rider and I are engaged in my 2nd noobie trade.

Thanks

Robert :ss


----------



## trogdor | the burninator

DonWeb,

USPS First Class #9101148008600263821453

Thanks!


----------



## smokehouse

DonWeb, beads ordered yesterday.

priority mail 9101148008600263822528 :tu


----------



## Archer82

May I be added to the list?

Archer82


----------



## ttours

rockyr said:


> Dang, you're quick dude!


Hey hey hey, lets focus on cigars and leave my personal life in the gutter, please.

TT:cb


----------



## ttours

Received my trade from rockyr and have enclosed pictures. I would like to extend my sincerest thanks and appreciation. I have now crossed from being a newbie into the jungle as a man. Where I do not welcome this opportunity I do face the next step in my cigar edification and personal growth a lot better prepared.

Thanks to everyone who helped me clear my first hurdle into the the jungle.

Pics of rockyr's trade. thanks man! I am looking forward to smoking them all and the Ronson is an awesome surprise. The clear cigar can only help, look forward to trying it out.

Thanks again

TT:cb


----------



## rockyr

ttours said:


> Received my trade from rockyr and have enclosed pictures. I would like to extend my sincerest thanks and appreciation. I have now crossed from being a newbie into the jungle as a man. Where I do not welcome this opportunity I do face the next step in my cigar edification and personal growth a lot better prepared.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped me clear my first hurdle into the the jungle.
> 
> TT:cb


You are welcome! I hope you will enjoy those. Watch out for the Cigar Clear, it will light you up the first time you use it!

Donweb - ttours and my trade is complete.


----------



## Even Steven

livwire68 layed a smack down on my candy ass



I have never owned or smoke any of these before but I've been looking to try more than half of this stash for quite some time now.

Beautiful selection bro, thanks again! I hope to business with you again some day.


----------



## newcigarz

Even Steven said:


> livwire68 layed a smack down on my candy ass
> 
> I have never owned or smoke any of these before but I've been looking to try more than half of this stash for quite some time now.
> 
> Beautiful selection bro, thanks again! I hope to business with you again some day.


Wow! that is a really nice selection of smokes! :tu


----------



## Even Steven

Hell yea it is, I've been wanting to try all of them except the beethoven(I've never heard of it before), but I've been wanting to try a barber pole type cigar and that pretty much covers everything.


----------



## IrishCorona

Even - Bad ass hit for sure. BPC is one of my all time favorites, never had any of the others. FYI for future refference turn the ISOM's sideways or coverup the bands brother.

Peace


----------



## Even Steven

I might be wrong but I thikn it's a BRC, it's more of a robusto than a petit corona. Thanks for the heads up about the gerbils.


----------



## netminder

May I Please be added to the list?


----------



## smokeyscotch

Could I please be added, when my turn comes up?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## mikeyj23

*Some homemade candles!*

So y'all think you've been getting smacked around. I received 2 packages today - my end of 2 wild monkey trades. Here is the first of them from C.A.O. Brazilia:

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 "A" (in its coffin)
Alec Bradley Medalist Churchill
Cohiba Red Dot Robusto
Chateau Real Robusto
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro
2 Hoyo de Monterrey Robustos
2 HdM Coronas
PSD4
Monte Edmundo
2 Cuaba Exclusivos
Cohiba Robusto
and a box of Cohiba cedar matches (I hear the Cuban matches taste better)
What a package!


----------



## mikeyj23

My second package today came from stevieray:

RP Cuban Blend Toro (one of the few RPs I haven't tried)
Punch Rare Corojo Double Coronas
K. Hansotia Gold Toro
Punch Rothschild Maduro
A.F. Double Chateau Sun Grown
A.F. ?
RP Vintage 90 Robusto
Famous Nic 3000 Torpedo
He also sent along a bunch of 5-finger bags - a very useful addition.










*Thanks so much to both C.A.O. Brazilia and Stevieray for these great trades!*​


----------



## BigBasMan

*Re: Some homemade candles!*



mikeyj23 said:


> So y'all think you've been getting smacked around. I received 2 packages today - my end of 2 wild monkey trades. Here is the first of them from C.A.O. Brazilia:
> 
> Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 "A" (in its coffin)
> Alec Bradley Medalist Churchill
> Cohiba Red Dot Robusto
> Chateau Real Robusto
> Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro
> 2 Hoyo de Monterrey Robustos
> 2 HdM Coronas
> PSD4
> Monte Edmundo
> 2 Cuaba Exclusivos
> Cohiba Robusto
> and a box of Cohiba cedar matches (I hear the Cuban matches taste better)
> What a package!


Good lord....


----------



## newcigarz

Nice Haul there MJ. You must be close to needing a cabinet! :ss


----------



## jdbwolverines

Donweb can i get back on the list for my 3rd and final trade


----------



## mikeyj23

newcigarz said:


> Nice Haul there MJ. You must be close to needing a cabinet! :ss


Well I've got a full 48qt cooler and two full 150ct desktops... So it's either another cooler or a cabinet!


----------



## livwire68

Even Steven said:


> I might be wrong but I thikn it's a BRC, it's more of a robusto than a petit corona. Thanks for the heads up about the gerbils.


It is a Boli RC! enjoy! :ss


----------



## NegativeTom

After a horrible morning I got this wonderfull package in the mail from Muziq which made life worth living again. Thanks sir, I am stoked to try some of these!


----------



## MCSmarties

Got a nice big box in the mail room today, sent by rockyr.









I got the same 'return fire' as ttours, from left to right:

Cabaiguan Coronas Extra
Carlos Torano 1916 Cameroon Robusto
Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Corojo Toro
Don Pepin Garica Series JJ Sublime
Padron 1964 Anniversary Exclusivo Maduro

Cigar Clear breathspray
Ronson lighter

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature
Gurkha Nepalese Warrior
Excalibur 1066 Dark Knight II
Punch Rare Corojo Pita
Padron 2000 Maduro

Dear me rockyr, you sure are teaching us newbies a spankin' hard lesson in fuzzy gorilla maths!
The only smoke I had before was the Padron 2000 Maduro and I've been dying to try out many of the cigars you sent! A funny story is that I had ordered an Excalibur Dark Knight online a short while ago, but the store screwed up and sent me an Epicure instead... so it's just awesome that I get to try the Dark Knight after all!
The cigar clear and the lighter are just the cherry precariously perched on that oversized cake...

*THANKS A LOT MAN, THAT WAS WAY GENEROUS!*


----------



## newcigarz

NegativeTom said:


> After a horrible morning I got this wonderfull package in the mail from Muziq which made life worth living again. Thanks sir, I am stoked to try some of these!


Very nice! Devo :r


----------



## rockyr

MCSmarties said:


> Got a nice big box in the mail room today, sent by rockyr.
> 
> *THANKS A LOT MAN, THAT WAS WAY GENEROUS!*


You are very welcome. I hope you enjoy them! :ss

*DonWeb* - MCSmarties and my trade is complete.

I can take on another newb. (Just one this time)


----------



## stogie4u4me

rockyr said:


> You are very welcome. I hope you enjoy them! :ss
> 
> *DonWeb* - MCSmarties and my trade is complete.
> 
> I can take on another newb. (Just one this time)


You did it again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tu


----------



## trogdor | the burninator

rockyr said:


> You are very welcome. I hope you enjoy them! :ss
> 
> *DonWeb* - MCSmarties and my trade is complete.
> 
> I can take on another newb. (Just one this time)


this man is insane


----------



## PunchInTheMouth

muziq said:


> :gn Hit the deck!:gn
> 
> NegativeTom: 0483 5970 0210 2904 4956
> 
> PunchInTheMouth: 0483 5970 0210 2904 4949


Here I am stuck at work when Wife calls about a notice in the mail box about a package waiting at the Post Office for me. Then she wants to know why my kevlar vest and welding gloves are sitting out. So I had to explain about Club Stogie and "how people from Texas" are. She promptly took the kids and went to her moms house and will not return till I give her the all clear. I can't wait to get a look as this is the completion of my first NST and Heath (a fine BOTL) seems to return fire with a hellish vengance.


----------



## Kiss079

I got a nice little package from stevieray the other day.










Sorry about the pix quality but I am forced to use a camera phone for the time being.

Heres what he sent.

Famous 3000
AF Double Chateau sg
AF 898 Maduro
RP 90
RP 92 
Punch Rare Corojo
Indian Tobacco Super Fuente
Gurkha
And a few 5 finger bags that will come in handy.

There are a lot of sticks here that I can't wait to try. I don't know where to start on them.


----------



## MiloFinch

*Re: Some homemade candles!*



BigBasMan said:


> Good lord....


:tpd: :dr


----------



## smokeyscotch

You guys are makin' my mouth water. I have seen some beautiful smokes in the packages. Congrats all of you, and thanks FTG's for making these guy's day. :tu


----------



## C.A.O Brazilia

*Re: Some homemade candles!*



mikeyj23 said:


> So y'all think you've been getting smacked around. I received 2 packages today - my end of 2 wild monkey trades. Here is the first of them from C.A.O. Brazilia:
> 
> Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 "A" (in its coffin)
> Alec Bradley Medalist Churchill
> Cohiba Red Dot Robusto
> Chateau Real Robusto
> Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro
> 2 Hoyo de Monterrey Robustos
> 2 HdM Coronas
> PSD4
> Monte Edmundo
> 2 Cuaba Exclusivos
> Cohiba Robusto
> and a box of Cohiba cedar matches (I hear the Cuban matches taste better)
> What a package!


Glad they got there in one peace.
This ends our wild monkey trade.


----------



## PunchInTheMouth

Wow! Thank you Heath.
What a great selection. I have only tried one of these and have been dying to try the rest. 
_Camacho Coyolar Perfecto_
_R.P. Edge_
_RASS??_
_R.P. Nording_
_C. Torano Virtuoso_
_R.P. 1990_
_A. Fuente Anejo_
_L.F.D. Chisel_
_Pepin (any more info?)_
_Camacho Corojo_
_and a box of Longhorns!_
Mr. Donweb my 1st NST with Muziq is complete.


----------



## stevieray

DonWeb,

My :mn Wild Monkey :mn trades with Kiss079 and mikeyj23 are complete.


----------



## muziq

DonWeb--my trades with PunchInTheMouth and NegativeTom are complete (pending trader feedback from Tom).


----------



## harrock

Add me to the list for my first trade please.


----------



## Archer82

I haven't heard anything yet was wondering if I could be added to the list please.

Thanks
Archer82


----------



## JCK

Hey Archer... Look for these posts from DonWeb. They're posted periodically in this thread. DonWeb hasn't updated the list since you originally requested to be put on. You should be on there the next time DonWeb updates...

Ji



DonWeb said:


> *In Progress:*
> 
> muziq - shaggy 03/28
> C.A.O Brazilia - mickeyj23 03/31
> Cigargal - baglorious 04/17
> muziq - PunchInTheMouth 04/17
> muziq - NegativeTom 04/17
> berk-m - earnold25 4/20
> livwire68 - Even Steven 4/20
> rockyr - MCSmarties 4/20
> rockyr - ttours 4/20
> stevieray - mikeyj23 4/21
> stevieray - kiss079 4/21
> DonWeb - smokehouse 4/27
> DonWeb - trogdor (burninator) 4/27
> DonWeb - stogie4u4me 4/27
> DonWeb - sparkygreen 4/27
> 
> *Friendly Trading Gorillas:*
> Eternal Rider x2
> 
> *Newbies For Trades:*
> Smokey Bob (2nd trade)
> a2vr6 (3rd trade)
> 
> *==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*
> 
> borndead1 (2nd trade)
> TimButz2 (2nd trade)
> Papichulo (3rd trade)
> baglorious (2nd trade)
> bmagin320 (2nd trade)
> mikeyj23 (2nd trade)
> SteveDMatt (2nd trade)
> bhudson57 (3rd trade)
> tchariya (2nd trade)
> Marlboro Cigars (2nd trade)
> cricky101 (2nd trade)
> Bleedingshrimp (2nd trade)
> BigGreg (2nd trade)
> cricky101 (2nd trade)
> BamaDoc77 (2nd trade)
> physiognomy (2nd trade)
> EMSinTraining (2nd trade)
> Hoplophile (2nd trade)
> cre8v1 (3rd trade)
> riverdawg (2nd trade)
> erictheobscure (2nd trade)
> john51277 (2nd trade)
> Sniper2075 (2nd trade)
> avo_addict (3rd trade)
> khubli (3rd trade)
> DJM (2nd trade)
> FlyerFanX (2nd trade)
> CanuckFan (2nd trade)
> portny33 (2nd trade)
> 
> TDockUSC (1st trade)
> FattyCBR (1st trade)
> Prefy (1st trade)
> MiloFinch (1st trade)
> Pete (1st trade)
> bkc888 (1st trade)
> davemo (1st trade)
> rlacapra1 (1st trade)
> Prozac_Puros (1st trade)
> hockeydad (1st trade)
> Cigarmark (1st trade)
> Yook (1st trade)
> Kiss079 (1st trade)
> Snakeyes (1st trade)
> IrishCorona (1st trade)
> auradefect (1st trade)
> Triolent (1st trade)
> Pete (1st trade)
> ssutton219 (1st trade)
> winnie (1st trade)
> johnnybot3000 (1st trade)
> floydpink (1st trade)
> Warren (1st trade)
> forgop (1st trade)
> BigBasMan (1st trade)
> deslni01 (1st trade)
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
> if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...
> 
> *5 sticks max from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## a2vr6

Eternal Rider and myself are in a trade. My end has gone out as of yesterday.:ss


----------



## Smokey Bob

My end of trade with Eternal Rider went out today!

1Z9587E20351334610 UPS Ground Tracking Number

Robert:ss


----------



## mitro

I'd like to be added, please. :ss


----------



## cigrsmoker

Please add me to the list.


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

Cigargal - baglorious 04/17
DonWeb - smokehouse 4/27
DonWeb - trogdor (burninator) 4/27
DonWeb - stogie4u4me 4/27
DonWeb - sparkygreen 4/27
Eternal Rider - Smokey Bob 05/02
Eternal Rider - a2vr6 05/02

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

rockyr

*Newbies For Trades:*

borndead1 (2nd trade)

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

TimButz2 (2nd trade)
Papichulo (3rd trade)
baglorious (2nd trade)
bmagin320 (2nd trade)
mikeyj23 (2nd trade)
SteveDMatt (2nd trade)
bhudson57 (3rd trade)
tchariya (2nd trade)
Marlboro Cigars (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
Bleedingshrimp (2nd trade)
BigGreg (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
BamaDoc77 (2nd trade)
physiognomy (2nd trade)
EMSinTraining (2nd trade)
Hoplophile (2nd trade)
cre8v1 (3rd trade)
riverdawg (2nd trade)
erictheobscure (2nd trade)
john51277 (2nd trade)
Sniper2075 (2nd trade)
avo_addict (3rd trade)
khubli (3rd trade)
DJM (2nd trade)
FlyerFanX (2nd trade)
CanuckFan (2nd trade)
portny33 (2nd trade)
Slow Burn (2nd trade)
schnell987 (2nd trade)
jdbwolverines (3rd trade)

TDockUSC (1st trade)
FattyCBR (1st trade)
Prefy (1st trade)
MiloFinch (1st trade)
Pete (1st trade)
bkc888 (1st trade)
davemo (1st trade)
rlacapra1 (1st trade)
Prozac_Puros (1st trade)
hockeydad (1st trade)
Cigarmark (1st trade)
Yook (1st trade)
Kiss079 (1st trade)
Snakeyes (1st trade)
IrishCorona (1st trade)
auradefect (1st trade)
Triolent (1st trade)
Pete (1st trade)
ssutton219 (1st trade)
winnie (1st trade)
johnnybot3000 (1st trade)
floydpink (1st trade)
Warren (1st trade)
forgop (1st trade)
BigBasMan (1st trade)
deslni01 (1st trade)
screwbag (1st trade)
Archer82 (1st trade)
netminder (1st trade)
smokeyscotch (1st trade)
Archer82 (1st trade)
harrock (1st trade)
mitro (1st trade)
cigrsmoker (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks max from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## borndead1

Sent PM to rockyr :ss


----------



## rockyr

borndead1 said:


> Sent PM to rockyr :ss


*DonWeb* - borndead1 and I are gonna tangle.


----------



## baglorious

CigarGal said:


> Baglorius, be prepared to be slapped around by a girl :bx
> 0305 1720 0001 8576 6759


CIGARGAL HAS DELIVERED THE GOODS!!! (Ummm... about a week ago...)

This is WAAAAAAAAY overdue... I was out of town from Thurs to Sun... then my camera was somewhere that I wasn't. Now, I've finally gotten my wits about me, and my camera too!

Thanks, Marianne, for this AWESOME selection of sticks! Some very solid gorilla math here! Many great cigars... a few of which I've tried but am glad to have another (RP 1992, Genghis Kahn, and the Padron Anni *woot!*), and many that I'm really happy to get for the first time! I'm particularly excited for the RP Old World Reserve... been curious about those, and the Victor Sinclairs, and the RyJ, and the Torano... and well, all of them!

Thanks again, Marianne, for the GREAT NST! CigarGal and ClubStogie ROCK!!!

PS... DonWeb... pls remove me from the list (looks like I'm near the top). You missed taking me out when I grabbed CigarGal's wild monkey special about 2 weeks ago. My second trade is now complete.


----------



## DonWeb

Ladies, Gents, and Gifted Animals:

This era of newbie sample trading is coming to an end. As of May 30, I will no longer maintain the NST. This is an unfortunate turn of events since I have enjoyed standing astride a pathway into the jungle – and trading with so many energetic fledgling botls.

I can not answer questions regarding the future of this (or a similar) thread, since I simply don’t know. I can say that newbies found their way into the jungle before me, and certainly will after.

Keep an eye open, I intend to walk out swingin’.


----------



## Papichulo

DonWeb said:


> Ladies, Gents, and Gifted Animals:
> 
> This era of newbie sample trading is coming to an end. As of May 30, I will no longer maintain the NST. This is an unfortunate turn of events since I have enjoyed standing astride a pathway into the jungle - and trading with so many energetic fledgling botls.
> 
> I can not answer questions regarding the future of this (or a similar) thread, since I simply don't know. I can say that newbies found their way into the jungle before me, and certainly will after.
> 
> Keep an eye open, I intend to walk out swingin'.


Maybe a seasoned Gorilla can take the reigns...

But I understand. You have done a great job and impacted many gorillas!:tu


----------



## physiognomy

DonWeb said:


> Ladies, Gents, and Gifted Animals: This era of newbie sample trading is coming to an end. As of May 30, I will no longer maintain the NST...


As a newbie, I want to say thanks for helping guide me through the undergrowth & out into this great jungle!!! :ss


----------



## JCK

Don..

Thanks for all the time and effort you've put in the Newbie Sampler Trade.. i can't imagine that it's easy.

When you talk about goin out swingin, we talkin about an all out trade fest?


----------



## portny33

DonWeb thanks soo much for running thread!!! It was a great help to get started in on all the fun here at CS. Well organized and very easy to understand the rules of the game. Thanks again for running the thread Don.
:tu


----------



## PunchInTheMouth

Thanks Mr. Donweb! You have helped countless newbies avoid numerous rocks and cliffs on their slide down the slope


----------



## Slow Burn

Thanks DonWeb for starting me down the slippery slope. If it wasn't for you and this thread I would never have had to get a second humi.:ss I think I speak for everyone when I say thank you for all the hard work and effort you have put into this thread!!!!!


----------



## newcigarz

DonWeb said:


> Ladies, Gents, and Gifted Animals:
> 
> This era of newbie sample trading is coming to an end. As of May 30, I will no longer maintain the NST.
> Keep an eye open, I intend to walk out swingin'.


Thank-you for all your hard work and efforts to help the newbies here get to 
know the jungle. :tu Looking forward to the final rumble in the jungle. :ss


----------



## muziq

Hey noobs and FTGs: I'm taking a hiatus from :bx noobs around for about a month or two. I'll be back to FTGing not later than July. It's been a blast trading with the new guys and I look forward to July when I can get back into it again.


----------



## borndead1

Donweb---Thank you for all your work with the NST.


----------



## muziq

DonWeb said:


> Ladies, Gents, and Gifted Animals:
> 
> This era of newbie sample trading is coming to an end. As of May 30, I will no longer maintain the NST. This is an unfortunate turn of events since I have enjoyed standing astride a pathway into the jungle - and trading with so many energetic fledgling botls.
> 
> I can not answer questions regarding the future of this (or a similar) thread, since I simply don't know. I can say that newbies found their way into the jungle before me, and certainly will after.
> 
> Keep an eye open, I intend to walk out swingin'.


Dood...I just saw this! It's a great loss, but we all understand. You've done an amazing job since I've been here. It's been a pleasure being schooled and then FTGing with you!


----------



## Smokey Bob

DonWeb,

Tony, thanks for all you have done. 

I really enjoy this forum and your contribution and help has been a major part of my experience here.


Robert :tu


----------



## C.A.O Brazilia

Thanks DonWeb.
It has been fun playing as a newbia and an ftg.
This thread opened up a new world for me.


----------



## ggriffi

muziq said:


> Hey noobs and FTGs: I'm taking a hiatus from :bx noobs around for about a month or two. I'll be back to FTGing not later than July. It's been a blast trading with the new guys and I look forward to July when I can get back into it again.


Muziq,

I just want to thank you for the trade with me. You turned me on to some good smokes and I wanted to thank you again. And since I was in the process of moving and couldn't post pics before of what you sent, here is one that shows the damage.

DonWeb,

I want to thank you for all the hard work that you have done for us noob's. Having said that, will you please add me for my 2nd trade please? :ss

gary


----------



## MCSmarties

Thanks DonWeb for the effort you put into this thread.
It takes dedication to monitor a thread so closely to keep track
of who did what with whom and when... For me the NST trade was one of the reasons I joined CS, I'm glad I got a chance to participate in it.

Thanks again!


----------



## Eric24

Hey Don, I would like to be added to the trading list if thats possible.


----------



## ResIpsa

DonWeb said:


> Ladies, Gents, and Gifted Animals:
> 
> This era of newbie sample trading is coming to an end. As of May 30, I will no longer maintain the NST. This is an unfortunate turn of events since I have enjoyed standing astride a pathway into the jungle - and trading with so many energetic fledgling botls.
> 
> I can not answer questions regarding the future of this (or a similar) thread, since I simply don't know. I can say that newbies found their way into the jungle before me, and certainly will after.
> 
> Keep an eye open, I intend to walk out swingin'.


Thanks for all you've done Tony. From the time I arrivied here as a NTG to getting through my getting promoted to FTG and paying it foward, I personally appreicate all you've done.


----------



## livwire68

Tony, Thanks for all you have done for the jungle and efforts to help it grow strong and knowledgable through the NST. Enjoyed the experience thanks! :tu


----------



## MiloFinch

You done good, Don. :tu


----------



## hurricane6

Thanks Mr. Donweb for all your work and effort. I am honored to have gotten my 1st trade with you at the reigns of this forum. I have only been around a short while, but from what's been posted, this seems to be the end of a thrilling and eventful era. Thanks.:tu


----------



## fireman43

DonWeb said:


> Ladies, Gents, and Gifted Animals:
> 
> This era of newbie sample trading is coming to an end. As of May 30, I will no longer maintain the NST. This is an unfortunate turn of events since I have enjoyed standing astride a pathway into the jungle - and trading with so many energetic fledgling botls.
> 
> I can not answer questions regarding the future of this (or a similar) thread, since I simply don't know. I can say that newbies found their way into the jungle before me, and certainly will after.
> 
> Keep an eye open, I intend to walk out swingin'.


Thanks for all you've done with this Tony! You have given so much of your time to see many a noob complete his/her first trades. Hats off to you brother for all you do.


----------



## MeNimbus

DonWeb please add me to the NST list. This will be my 3rd trade. Thanks :ss


----------



## bigman

DonWeb Thank you for everything you have done for me and other FNG here.


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

DonWeb - smokehouse 4/27
DonWeb - trogdor (burninator) 4/27
DonWeb - stogie4u4me 4/27
DonWeb - sparkygreen 4/27
Eternal Rider - Smokey Bob 05/02
Eternal Rider - a2vr6 05/02
rockyr - borndead1

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*
FTGs are otherwise engaged

*Newbies For Trades:*

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

TimButz2 (2nd trade)
Papichulo (3rd trade)
baglorious (2nd trade)
bmagin320 (2nd trade)
mikeyj23 (2nd trade)
SteveDMatt (2nd trade)
bhudson57 (3rd trade)
tchariya (2nd trade)
Marlboro Cigars (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
Bleedingshrimp (2nd trade)
BigGreg (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
BamaDoc77 (2nd trade)
physiognomy (2nd trade)
EMSinTraining (2nd trade)
Hoplophile (2nd trade)
cre8v1 (3rd trade)
riverdawg (2nd trade)
erictheobscure (2nd trade)
john51277 (2nd trade)
Sniper2075 (2nd trade)
avo_addict (3rd trade)
khubli (3rd trade)
DJM (2nd trade)
FlyerFanX (2nd trade)
CanuckFan (2nd trade)
portny33 (2nd trade)
Slow Burn (2nd trade)
schnell987 (2nd trade)
jdbwolverines (3rd trade)
ggriffi (2nd trade)
MeNimbus (3rd trade)

TDockUSC (1st trade)
FattyCBR (1st trade)
Prefy (1st trade)
MiloFinch (1st trade)
Pete (1st trade)
bkc888 (1st trade)
davemo (1st trade)
rlacapra1 (1st trade)
Prozac_Puros (1st trade)
hockeydad (1st trade)
Cigarmark (1st trade)
Yook (1st trade)
Kiss079 (1st trade)
Snakeyes (1st trade)
IrishCorona (1st trade)
auradefect (1st trade)
Triolent (1st trade)
Pete (1st trade)
ssutton219 (1st trade)
winnie (1st trade)
johnnybot3000 (1st trade)
floydpink (1st trade)
Warren (1st trade)
forgop (1st trade)
BigBasMan (1st trade)
deslni01 (1st trade)
screwbag (1st trade)
Archer82 (1st trade)
netminder (1st trade)
smokeyscotch (1st trade)
Archer82 (1st trade)
harrock (1st trade)
mitro (1st trade)
cigrsmoker (1st trade)
Eric24 (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks max from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## DonWeb

:mn All Out Slap-A-Monkey Event :mn​
This Event is For All Interested, Currently Listed, 1st Trade Monkeys​
-> you send packages to me
-> i will open each package,
-> I will add a little sumpin - sumpin
-> i will then reseal said package
-> I will send said package to another monkey
-> you ... get slapped

*If you're an interested 1st trader - PM me for my addy.*​


----------



## newcigarz

DonWeb said:


> -> you ... get slapped
> 
> *If you're an interested 1st trader - PM me for my addy.*


*

DonWeb Mixing it up! This could be the biggest Wild Monkey Trade Ever. I love it! Come On 1st traders you gotta get in on this!*


----------



## stogie4u4me

Too Bad I can't get in on another wild monkey trade again. Mr. T I know our trade is not complete yet but thanks for all you do. You are killing me with anticipation. :dr

David B.


----------



## screwbag

PM sent to DonWeb...this may be a really stupid question but how does the wild monkey trade work differently than a PIF or trade?


----------



## davemo

screwbag said:


> PM sent to DonWeb...this may be a really stupid question but how does the wild monkey trade work differently than a PIF or trade?


A wild monkey trade is for something other than cigars (the person offering the trade may request beads, a lighter, etc.) and if you respond quickly, you don't have to wait through the normal rotation.

I believe.


----------



## BigBasMan

PM sent to DonWeb.


----------



## newcigarz

screwbag said:


> PM sent to DonWeb...this may be a really stupid question but how does the wild monkey trade work differently than a PIF or trade?


I think in this case DonWeb is giving the first traders a chance to get into a 
trade all at once. Great Job IMHO!


----------



## muziq

DonWeb said:


> TDockUSC (1st trade)
> FattyCBR (1st trade)
> Prefy (1st trade)
> MiloFinch (1st trade)
> Pete (1st trade)
> bkc888 (1st trade)
> davemo (1st trade)
> rlacapra1 (1st trade)
> Prozac_Puros (1st trade)
> hockeydad (1st trade)
> Cigarmark (1st trade)
> Yook (1st trade)
> Kiss079 (1st trade)
> Snakeyes (1st trade)
> IrishCorona (1st trade)
> auradefect (1st trade)
> Triolent (1st trade)
> Pete (1st trade)
> ssutton219 (1st trade)
> winnie (1st trade)
> johnnybot3000 (1st trade)
> floydpink (1st trade)
> Warren (1st trade)
> forgop (1st trade)
> deslni01 (1st trade)
> screwbag (1st trade)
> Archer82 (1st trade)
> netminder (1st trade)
> smokeyscotch (1st trade)
> Archer82 (1st trade)
> harrock (1st trade)
> mitro (1st trade)
> cigrsmoker (1st trade)
> Eric24 (1st trade)


I cannot believe that only ONE person (BigBasMan) has taken up Tony on this amazing offer. 
As a guy who got his @ss handed to him by Da Klugs last year in a :mn special, you're all FOOLS if you don't take this amazing opportunity! This kind of thing very well may not happen again, noobs!

Gawd, how I wish I were a noob so that I could get in on this while all y'all are sleepin'...go git 'em, Tony! You're the schiznitz for making this offer!


----------



## PunchInTheMouth

Just finished my first trade so I just missed this one. If I could I'd be there like underwear.


----------



## jdbwolverines

:tpd: me too


----------



## Archer82

PM sent to DonWeb


----------



## BigBasMan

muziq said:


> I cannot believe that only ONE person (BigBasMan) has taken up Tony on this amazing offer.
> As a guy who got his @ss handed to him by Da Klugs last year in a :mn special, you're all FOOLS if you don't take this amazing opportunity! This kind of thing very well may not happen again, noobs!
> 
> Gawd, how I wish I were a noob so that I could get in on this while all y'all are sleepin'...go git 'em, Tony! You're the schiznitz for making this offer!


I was thinking the same thing. I hope I can get in on this. I think this is a great idea and a fantastic part of the forum. It's great to meet new people with the same interests and experience new things. Thanks for everything guys. :ss


----------



## davemo

Oh, I PMed him alright. I never pass up a good monkey slapping.


----------



## Cigarmark

I pm'd donweb also but I did particate in a PIF. Don't know if I qualify.:tu


----------



## Hoplophile

muziq said:


> ...you're all FOOLS if you don't take this amazing opportunity! This kind of thing very well may not happen again, noobs!


:tpd: This is really going to be something special, guys. Jump on it!

DonWeb, thanks for all your work on this. I appreciate your help in getting my first trade under my belt.


----------



## DonWeb

DonWeb said:


> :mn All Out Slap-A-Monkey Event :mn​
> This Event is For All Interested, Currently Listed, 1st Trade Monkeys​
> -> you send packages to me
> -> i will open each package,
> -> I will add a little sumpin - sumpin
> -> i will then reseal said package
> -> I will send said package to another monkey
> -> you ... get slapped
> 
> *If you're an interested 1st trader - PM me for my addy.*​


A few takers so far (will be shown on the next update)...
*
This will be a FOUR Stick Trade!!!​*​
You Send Four Sticks To Me - You Will Receive Someone's Else's Four Sticks
(Plus)
Somthin' From the Don​


----------



## TDockUSC

PM sent to Don. . . sorry for the delay, I have been without the internet since yesterday afternoon.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DonWeb said:


> A few takers so far (will be shown on the next update)...
> *
> This will be a FOUR Stick Trade!!!​*​
> You Send Four Sticks To Me - You Will Receive Someone's Else's Four Sticks
> (Plus)
> Somthin' From the Don​


I want in on this one, can I send you 4sticks:bn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DonWeb said:


> Ladies, Gents, and Gifted Animals:
> 
> Keep an eye open, I intend to walk out swingin'.


Oh I wish I was a noobie Maybe if I get another screen name (PDS said no)


----------



## CigarGal

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I want in on this one, can I send you 4sticks:bn


Booker-send me 4 sticks and I will slap you around


----------



## Eric24

Don, I sent you a PM. I would love to be in on this.


----------



## smokehouse

Booker likes getting slapped around by women.


----------



## auradefect

Sent you a PM DonWeb :tu


----------



## ssutton219

Donweb-THANK YOU


pm sent!!


Shawn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

CigarGal said:


> Booker-send me 4 sticks and I will slap you around


Becareful of what u ask for:tg DC#:gn



smokehouse said:


> Booker likes getting slapped around by women.


:fu


----------



## borndead1

First off, Donweb, you are a MADMAN. You are definitely NOT leaving quietly!

rockyr

Your package went out today.

DC# 0306 1070 0004 3572 2154

:ss


----------



## DonWeb

DonWeb said:


> :mn Wild Monkey Trade :mn
> 
> I'm looking for 2 newbies to each order one *1/2 pound of * 65 % Heartfelt beads and have them sent to me.
> 
> This will count as a NST trade and is open to ALL newbs in the U.S.
> 
> PM me if interested
> 
> :mn Wild Monkey Trade :mn​


Just to Clear Up This Old Trade...

I received four packages of Beads.
I sent four packages of Cigars. (Friday)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Now onto the Monkey Circle Jerk... ahem, I mean Spank-A-Monkey.


----------



## JCK

DonWeb said:


> Just to Clear Up This Old Trade...
> 
> I received four packages of Beads.
> I sent four packages of Cigars. (Friday)
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Now onto the Monkey Circle Jerk... ahem, I mean Spank-A-Monkey.


Hey Tony.. Are you gonna open the Spank-A-Monkey to 2nd and 3rd time traders at any point?


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

DonWeb - smokehouse 4/27
DonWeb - trogdor (burninator) 4/27
DonWeb - stogie4u4me 4/27
DonWeb - sparkygreen 4/27
Eternal Rider - Smokey Bob 05/02
Eternal Rider - a2vr6 05/02
rockyr - borndead1 05/02
DonWeb (S-A-N) - Cigarmark 
DonWeb (S-A-N) - davemo
DonWeb (S-A-N) - screwbag
DonWeb (S-A-N) - ssutton219
DonWeb (S-A-N) - auradefect
DonWeb (S-A-N) - BigBasMan
DonWeb (S-A-N) - Eric24
DonWeb (S-A-N) - TDockUSC 
DonWeb (S-A-N) - Archer82

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*
FTGs are otherwise engaged

*Newbies For Trades:*

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

TimButz2 (2nd trade)
Papichulo (3rd trade)
baglorious (2nd trade)
bmagin320 (2nd trade)
mikeyj23 (2nd trade)
SteveDMatt (2nd trade)
bhudson57 (3rd trade)
tchariya (2nd trade)
Marlboro Cigars (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
Bleedingshrimp (2nd trade)
BigGreg (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
BamaDoc77 (2nd trade)
physiognomy (2nd trade)
EMSinTraining (2nd trade)
Hoplophile (2nd trade)
cre8v1 (3rd trade)
riverdawg (2nd trade)
erictheobscure (2nd trade)
john51277 (2nd trade)
Sniper2075 (2nd trade)
avo_addict (3rd trade)
khubli (3rd trade)
DJM (2nd trade)
FlyerFanX (2nd trade)
CanuckFan (2nd trade)
portny33 (2nd trade)
Slow Burn (2nd trade)
schnell987 (2nd trade)
jdbwolverines (3rd trade)
ggriffi (2nd trade)
MeNimbus (3rd trade)

FattyCBR (1st trade)
Prefy (1st trade)
MiloFinch (1st trade)
Pete (1st trade)
bkc888 (1st trade)
rlacapra1 (1st trade)
Prozac_Puros (1st trade)
hockeydad (1st trade)
Yook (1st trade)
Kiss079 (1st trade)
Snakeyes (1st trade)
IrishCorona (1st trade)
Triolent (1st trade)
Pete (1st trade)
winnie (1st trade)
johnnybot3000 (1st trade)
floydpink (1st trade)
Warren (1st trade)
forgop (1st trade)
deslni01 (1st trade)
netminder (1st trade)
smokeyscotch (1st trade)
harrock (1st trade)
mitro (1st trade)
cigrsmoker (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks max from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## PunchInTheMouth

Mr. Donweb-
Do I have to wait 30 days before I put my name on the list or 30 days till I trade again?


----------



## johnnybot3000

PM sent to DonWeb. You're not fooling around here! :tu:tu:tu Thank you on behalf of all us new guys/gals.


----------



## Prozac_Puros

Looks like I Donwebs boat, Thats what I get for taking off and playing golf today.


----------



## DonWeb

Prozac_Puros said:


> Looks like I Donwebs boat, Thats what I get for taking off and playing golf today.


there are still plenty of 1st trade newbs...

Send me a PM!


----------



## ggriffi

khubli said:


> Hey Tony.. Are you gonna open the Spank-A-Monkey to 2nd and 3rd time traders at any point?


Alright, I'll bite. Whats Spank-A-Monkey?

gary


----------



## Prozac_Puros

ggriffi said:


> Alright, I'll bite. Whats Spank-A-Monkey?
> 
> gary


*THIS IS Spank The Monkey*


----------



## Papichulo

DonWeb said:


> there are still plenty of 1st trade newbs...
> 
> Send me a PM!


Way to go out with a bang!!! LOTS of respect for you! Once I get my last trade going with a fellow gorilla I would like to take care of a newbie. Thoughts Don?:ss


----------



## bigman

Don Web,
I’ll try to help clear up the list a little bit, can you sign me up for 2 Newbies. 
:bx 
Shawn


----------



## davemo

forgop is no longer a member, so he can be removed from the list...


----------



## hurricane6

khubli said:


> Hey Tony.. Are you gonna open the Spank-A-Monkey to 2nd and 3rd time traders at any point?


:tpd: i'll take a spankin!! you know what they say- no pain, no pleasure!!!
seriously though, i know i only have 1 trade, and there are alot of 1st trades still out there, so if need be i can step up to help someone get a 1st trade in.


----------



## trogdor | the burninator

DonWeb said:


> Just to Clear Up This Old Trade...
> 
> I received four packages of Beads.
> I sent four packages of Cigars. (Friday)
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Now onto the Monkey Circle Jerk... ahem, I mean Spank-A-Monkey.


Great! will expect them early next week.


----------



## ggriffi

Prozac_Puros said:


> *THIS IS Spank The Monkey*


I knew I shouldna asked :r

gary


----------



## BostonBull

Can I be added for my 2nd trade?


----------



## smokeyscotch

PM sent to DonWeb. I hope to get in on the All out Slap.:mn


----------



## Prefy

PM sent to donweb:tu


----------



## jitzy

wow very cool concept if you need people for this id love to do it :ss


----------



## Cigarmark

DonWeb,
Here is the DC # for my end of the Newb Slap Down Round I : 0306 2400 0003 1579 1748. Preparing to be slapped.
Mark 
:bx


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

DonWeb - smokehouse 4/27
DonWeb - trogdor (burninator) 4/27
DonWeb - stogie4u4me 4/27
DonWeb - sparkygreen 4/27
Eternal Rider - Smokey Bob 05/02
Eternal Rider - a2vr6 05/02
rockyr - borndead1 05/02
DonWeb (S-A-N1) - Cigarmark 
DonWeb (S-A-N1) - davemo
DonWeb (S-A-N1) - screwbag
DonWeb (S-A-N1) - ssutton219
DonWeb (S-A-N1) - auradefect
DonWeb (S-A-N1) - BigBasMan
DonWeb (S-A-N1) - Eric24
DonWeb (S-A-N1) - TDockUSC 
DonWeb (S-A-N1) - Archer82
DonWeb (S-A-N1) - johnnybot3000
DonWeb (S-A-N1) - Prozac_Puros
DonWeb (S-A-N1) - Prefy
DonWeb (S-A-N1) - smokeyscotch

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*
bigman x2

*Newbies For Trades:*
TimButz2 (2nd trade)
Papichulo (3rd trade)

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

baglorious (2nd trade)
bmagin320 (2nd trade)
mikeyj23 (2nd trade)
SteveDMatt (2nd trade)
bhudson57 (3rd trade)
tchariya (2nd trade)
Marlboro Cigars (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
Bleedingshrimp (2nd trade)
BigGreg (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
BamaDoc77 (2nd trade)
physiognomy (2nd trade)
EMSinTraining (2nd trade)
Hoplophile (2nd trade)
cre8v1 (3rd trade)
riverdawg (2nd trade)
erictheobscure (2nd trade)
john51277 (2nd trade)
Sniper2075 (2nd trade)
avo_addict (3rd trade)
khubli (3rd trade)
DJM (2nd trade)
FlyerFanX (2nd trade)
CanuckFan (2nd trade)
portny33 (2nd trade)
Slow Burn (2nd trade)
schnell987 (2nd trade)
jdbwolverines (3rd trade)
ggriffi (2nd trade)
MeNimbus (3rd trade)
BostonBull (2nd trade)

FattyCBR (1st trade)
MiloFinch (1st trade)
Pete (1st trade)
bkc888 (1st trade)
rlacapra1 (1st trade)
hockeydad (1st trade)
Yook (1st trade)
Kiss079 (1st trade)
Snakeyes (1st trade)
IrishCorona (1st trade)
Triolent (1st trade)
Pete (1st trade)
winnie (1st trade)
floydpink (1st trade)
Warren (1st trade)
deslni01 (1st trade)
netminder (1st trade)
harrock (1st trade)
mitro (1st trade)
cigrsmoker (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks max from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## DonWeb

:mn All Out Slap-A-Monkey Event (Round 2) :mn​
This Event is For All Interested, Currently Listed, 1st Trade Monkeys​
-> you send packages to me
-> i will open each package,
-> I will add a little sumpin - sumpin
-> i will then reseal said package
-> I will send said package to another monkey
-> you ... get slapped

*If you're an interested 1st trader - PM me for my addy.*

Where The Heck Are The 1st Traders​


----------



## Papichulo

bigman 

I sent a message to bigman. :ss


----------



## CeeGar

I need in for my 2nd trade DonWeb. thanks!


----------



## davemo

DonWeb, my end of the Slap-A-Newb was dropped off at the post office this morning.


----------



## FattyCBR

I sent you a PM.

Thanks



DonWeb said:


> Where The Heck Are The 1st Traders[/CENTER]


----------



## Beatnikbandit

As a newbie I would like to join the trade, it ill be my first!
I am also going to pm DonWeb to get in on that too!


----------



## sparkygreen

Got my end of the wild monkey trade from donweb and boy he smacked me up good. Fuente Hemingway Figurado, CAO Cameroon, RP Cuban Blend, and a couple other sticks as shown :dr :dr :dr 
Thanks a million Tony you really know how to hook a newbie up. You will be responsible for breaking my Habano cherry! :r


----------



## mudd

I'd like to get in for my first trade.


----------



## Strangg1

I'm a nublet and I'd love to get in on this, it will be my first trade.



~S


----------



## zhadum

I would like to get in on this also. It will be my first trade.


----------



## bigman

DonWeb
Papichulo and I are now in a trade.
:ss


----------



## smokehouse

Received my end of Wild Monkeys Trade from Donweb. Nice Sticks.:tu 
Sorry No pics

Fuente Hemingway Figurado
CAO Cameroon Robusto
Rocky Patel Cuban Blend
Fonseca
R 1845


----------



## bigman

DonWeb
TimButz2 and I are also in trade.
:ss


----------



## Smoked

Add me to the list please.


----------



## stogie4u4me

Wild Monkeys Went Crazy on Me! Thanks Tony for all of the great sticks. I wish you the best and am sad that you are no longer going to be heading up the NST trade. Here is the list of the great smokes.

CAO Cameroon Robusto-already one of my favs.
Vegas Robaina Famosos
Fuente Hemingway Figurado
H.Upmann V. Cameroon Robusto
Fonseca Cosacos

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m16/dburchett/nst.jpg


----------



## Smoked

stogie4u4me said:


> Wild Monkeys Went Crazy on Me! Thanks Tony for all of the great sticks. I wish you the best and am sad that you are no longer going to be heading up the NST trade. Here is the list of the great smokes.
> 
> CAO Cameroon Robusto-already one of my favs.
> Vegas Robaina Famosos
> Fuente Hemingway Figurado
> H.Upmann V. Cameroon Robusto
> Fonseca Cosacos
> 
> http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m16/dburchett/nst.jpg


Very nice. You have some smoking to do.


----------



## ssutton219

Donweb....Mine will be on the way in the morning!!!

0103 8555 7491 4123 7942

Thanks

Shawn


----------



## johnnybot3000

Ditto here DonWeb. My end is all packed up and ready to be picked up by the mailman tomorrow.

Delivery Confirmation™ # 0103 8555 7490 5714 4501


----------



## auradefect

Donweb, Mine will be going out tomorrow morning. I'll be sending them priority so they should get there quick.


----------



## newcigarz

stogie4u4me said:


> CAO Cameroon Robusto-already one of my favs.
> Vegas Robaina Famosos
> Fuente Hemingway Figurado
> H.Upmann V. Cameroon Robusto
> Fonseca Cosacos


Tony is really smacking the newbies around! :tu


----------



## TDockUSC

Don, my end will go out today. Thanks

DC# 0103 8555 7490 2557 2152


----------



## auradefect

t's on its way, heres the USPS Tracking info:
9121785091401145483216

I sent them priority so they will get there quicker.


----------



## BigBasMan

Mine will be shipping out Priority Mail tomorrow.


----------



## stogie4u4me

newcigarz said:


> Tony is really smacking the newbies around! :tu


What qualifies someone as a newbie. Time in or post count? Join date? I don't know. Some post a lot and call themselves gorillas.


----------



## auradefect

stogie4u4me said:


> What qualifies someone as a newbie. Time in or post count? Join date? I don't know. Some post a lot and call themselves gorillas.


I believe i has to do with join date, I could be wrong though.


----------



## TimButz2

bigman said:


> DonWeb
> TimButz2 and I are also in trade.
> :ss


Hey Shawn,

Mine end is going out tomorrow:

DC#: 0306 3030 0000 6704 4026

Enjoy,
Tim


----------



## Prozac_Puros

Out to DonWeb

# 0103 8555 7490 5817 6266


----------



## rockyr

I recieved borndead1's end of our trade today. He hit me hard:



Included are:
Plasencia Reserva Organica
Omar Ortiz Original Toro
Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 Connecticut
Arturo Fuente Sungrown Belicoso
Perdomo Reserve Maduro P
El Rey de los Habanos Robusto

Woo hoo - Thanks Mark! I will get my end out to you tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## DonWeb

:mn All Out Slap-A-Monkey Event (Round 2) :mn​
This Event is For All Interested, Currently Listed, 1st Trade Monkeys​
-> you send packages to me
-> i will open each package,
-> I will add a little sumpin - sumpin
-> i will then reseal said package
-> I will send said package to another monkey
-> you ... get slapped

*If you're an interested 1st trader - PM me for my addy.*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​
*This Offer Will Self-Destruct Thursday May 14th
(and along with it - the 1st Trader portion of the List)​*


----------



## PunchInTheMouth

Can I be added to the list yet?


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

Eternal Rider - Smokey Bob 05/02
Eternal Rider - a2vr6 05/02
rockyr - borndead1 05/02
bigman - Papichulo 05/05
bigman - timbutz2 05/06
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - Cigarmark 
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - davemo
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - screwbag
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - ssutton219
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - auradefect
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - BigBasMan
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - Eric24
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - TDockUSC 
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - Archer82
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - johnnybot3000
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - Prozac_Puros
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - Prefy
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - smokeyscotch
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - FattyCBR
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - deslni01
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - hockeydad

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*
_*FTG's are napping*_

*Newbies For Trades:*

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

baglorious (2nd trade)
bmagin320 (2nd trade)
mikeyj23 (2nd trade)
SteveDMatt (2nd trade)
bhudson57 (3rd trade)
tchariya (2nd trade)
Marlboro Cigars (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
Bleedingshrimp (2nd trade)
BigGreg (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
BamaDoc77 (2nd trade)
physiognomy (2nd trade)
EMSinTraining (2nd trade)
Hoplophile (2nd trade)
cre8v1 (3rd trade)
riverdawg (2nd trade)
erictheobscure (2nd trade)
john51277 (2nd trade)
Sniper2075 (2nd trade)
avo_addict (3rd trade)
khubli (3rd trade)
DJM (2nd trade)
FlyerFanX (2nd trade)
CanuckFan (2nd trade)
portny33 (2nd trade)
Slow Burn (2nd trade)
schnell987 (2nd trade)
jdbwolverines (3rd trade)
ggriffi (2nd trade)
MeNimbus (3rd trade)
BostonBull (2nd trade)
Ceegar (2nd trade)

MiloFinch (1st trade)
Pete (1st trade)
bkc888 (1st trade)
rlacapra1 (1st trade)
Yook (1st trade)
Kiss079 (1st trade)
Snakeyes (1st trade)
IrishCorona (1st trade)
Triolent (1st trade)
Pete (1st trade)
winnie (1st trade)
floydpink (1st trade)
Warren (1st trade)
netminder (1st trade)
harrock (1st trade)
mitro (1st trade)
cigrsmoker (1st trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks max from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## Smoked

I would also like to get added please?


----------



## mudd

I'd like to get in for my first trade.


----------



## Kiss079

DonWeb

PM Sent.


----------



## Pete

DonWeb - PM Sent so I can get in on the S-A-M2.


----------



## Eric24

Don, I sent my end out today!

DC# 0306 2400 0000 6003 7252


----------



## SaltyMcGee

Don,

Could I get listed for my third and final trade?


----------



## hockeydad

Donweb sent my end out today. Of course no tracking numbers for airmail in the great white north.


----------



## smokeyscotch

All Out Slap Pack sent out to Don Web # 0302 0980 0000 4996 3030


----------



## Eternal Rider

I received Smokey Bob's end of our trade. A nice selection of sticks and some samples of fine tea I am going to have to try. I'Ma sucker for tea.
The List 
Gurka Sigature Series 101 Corona
5 Vegas Gold Torpedo
Nestor Maduro Reserve Ccorona
Rocky Patel Cuban Blend Corona
Padilla hybrid
Sancho Panza Double Maduro La Mancha
Peterson Resrve
Mystery Stick(Not sure what it is) 

Thanks very much for the package. My end will be going out tomorrow.
Harland


----------



## Eternal Rider

I received A2vr6's end of our trade. A great collection of sticks and some fine coffee beans. When I opened up the package I could smell the coffee and my mouth started watering.
Here is the list 
Arturo Fuente Double Chateau
Por Laranga Corona
Tatuaja Series P
Tatuaje Serie Havana IV
CAO Brazilia Piranha
A couple bags of Med Roast Organic Fair Trade Coffee

Thanks alot for the Trade and my end will go out tomrrow.
Harland


----------



## rockyr

borndead1 said:


> rockyr
> 
> Your package went out today.
> 
> DC# 0306 1070 0004 3572 2154
> 
> :ss


borndead1

Right back at ya!

DC: 0305 2710 0001 0697 2139


----------



## BigBasMan

DonWeb, my Slap-a-Newb went out today Priority Mail:

DC: 0307 0020 0004 6421 0797

Mike


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

Eternal Rider - Smokey Bob 05/02
Eternal Rider - a2vr6 05/02
bigman - Papichulo 05/05
bigman - timbutz2 05/06
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - Cigarmark <--> davemo
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - screwbag
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - ssutton219 <--> TDockUSC 
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - auradefect
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - BigBasMan
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - Eric24
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - Archer82
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - johnnybot3000
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - Prozac_Puros
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - Prefy
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - smokeyscotch
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - FattyCBR
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - deslni01
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - hockeydad
DonWeb (S-A-M2) - Pete 
DonWeb (S-A-M2) - bkc888 
DonWeb (S-A-M2) - mudd
DonWeb (S-A-M2) - strangg1
DonWeb (S-A-M2) - Beatnikbandit
DonWeb (S-A-M2) - Kiss079

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*
berk-m

*Newbies For Trades:*
baglorious

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

bmagin320 (2nd trade)
mikeyj23 (2nd trade)
SteveDMatt (2nd trade)
bhudson57 (3rd trade)
tchariya (2nd trade)
Marlboro Cigars (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
Bleedingshrimp (2nd trade)
BigGreg (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
BamaDoc77 (2nd trade)
physiognomy (2nd trade)
EMSinTraining (2nd trade)
Hoplophile (2nd trade)
cre8v1 (3rd trade)
riverdawg (2nd trade)
erictheobscure (2nd trade)
john51277 (2nd trade)
Sniper2075 (2nd trade)
avo_addict (3rd trade)
khubli (3rd trade)
DJM (2nd trade)
FlyerFanX (2nd trade)
CanuckFan (2nd trade)
portny33 (2nd trade)
Slow Burn (2nd trade)
schnell987 (2nd trade)
jdbwolverines (3rd trade)
ggriffi (2nd trade)
MeNimbus (3rd trade)
BostonBull (2nd trade)
Ceegar (2nd trade)
SaltyMcGee (3rd trade)
CeeGar (2nd trade)
hurricane6 (2nd trade)

MiloFinch (1st trade)
rlacapra1 (1st trade)
Yook (1st trade)
Snakeyes (1st trade)
IrishCorona (1st trade)
Triolent (1st trade)
Pete (1st trade)
winnie (1st trade)
floydpink (1st trade)
Warren (1st trade)
netminder (1st trade)
harrock (1st trade)
mitro (1st trade)
cigrsmoker (1st trade)
PunchInTheMouth (1st trade)
Smoked (1st trade)
zhadum (1st trade)
nismo350z (1st trade)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks max from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## hurricane6

Mr. Donweb can i be added to the list for a 2nd trade please. it's been about 30 since my last one, if it hasn't it will be by the time i get to the top! lol! Thanks


----------



## nismo350z

don could you please put me on the list for first trade. Thanks


----------



## PunchInTheMouth

Mr. Donweb. I saw you added me to the list as a first NST this will actually be my second, but I would happily participate in the Wild monkey Slap-a-newb. Awaiting your instructions


----------



## Smoked

So have I been here too long to get added?


----------



## Snakeyes

So.....Freakin....Close!!!


----------



## Smoked

PM sent to DonWeb.


----------



## BtheK

Please add me to the list, this will be my first trade


----------



## DonWeb

For those of you who missed my preivous post, please refer to the link below.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=913845&postcount=2171

Although I will continue to update the list until that time - i only do so for continuity.

Folks, you need to start thinking about other avenues for newbie trades.


----------



## BigBasMan

DonWeb said:


> For those of you who missed my preivous post, please refer to the link below.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=913845&postcount=2171
> 
> Although I will continue to update the list until that time - i only do so for continuity.
> 
> Folks, you need to start thinking about other avenues for newbie trades.


Thanks for all of the work you've put in. Hopefully someone will take over this process, as it is a great part of Club Stogie.


----------



## PunchInTheMouth

Donweb is leaving the NST soon.
To take on us newbies they thought him a loon.
At the end he did shower 1st timers with trades,
with Fuentes, Torano, and other high grades.
May 30th is coming, it's not very far
then Tony can rest some and have a cigar.​
You will be missed kind sir. Thank you for all you have done from all you have helped.

Aaron


----------



## smokeyscotch

PunchInTheMouth said:


> Donweb is leaving the NST soon.
> 
> To take on us newbies they thought him a loon.
> At the end he did shower 1st timers with trades,
> with Fuentes, Torano, and other high grades.
> May 30th is coming, it's not very far
> then Tony can rest some and have a cigar.​
> You will be missed kind sir. Thank you for all you have done from all you have helped.
> 
> Aaron


Very Nicely done. Thanks DonWeb for helping us newbs find our way through this great jungle.


----------



## TDockUSC

As a newb, I also want to say thanks to Don. Helped me get my first trade (in progress) and taught me a lot about being a BOTL and a member of this great site.

Thanks for all your help Don. Great job.


----------



## bmagin320

pm sent to berk-m


----------



## bigman

I received timbutz2 end of the trade today, I didn’t have time to get pictures or a full list of what was in the box, I will try to post an update as soon as I get the time at home to do so. But from what my quick glancing, it looked like there were;
2 – Indian Tabac
1 – Padron 2000posibly
1 - Triple Ligero X3
1 – 5 Vegas Series A
And another bag with 5 more that I didn’t have a chance to go over, but that all looked very good. 

Tim, I’ll try to get your package out ASAP, it’ll either go out tomorrow, or if not I won’t be home till Monday, so it’ll go out Monday afternoon at the latest.


----------



## berk-m

bmagin320 said:


> pm sent to berk-m


Is this cool? I'll grab both (above and below the line) if I can?

Thanks


----------



## TimButz2

bigman said:


> I received timbutz2 end of the trade today, I didn't have time to get pictures or a full list of what was in the box, I will try to post an update as soon as I get the time at home to do so. But from what my quick glancing, it looked like there were;
> 2 - Indian Tabac
> 1 - Padron 2000posibly
> 1 - Triple Ligero X3
> 1 - 5 Vegas Series A
> And another bag with 5 more that I didn't have a chance to go over, but that all looked very good.
> 
> Tim, I'll try to get your package out ASAP, it'll either go out tomorrow, or if not I won't be home till Monday, so it'll go out Monday afternoon at the latest.


Thats cool Shawn, glad you enjoyed the selection of smokes.


----------



## schnell987

DonWeb said:


> For those of you who missed my preivous post, please refer to the link below.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=913845&postcount=2171
> 
> Although I will continue to update the list until that time - i only do so for continuity.
> 
> Folks, you need to start thinking about other avenues for newbie trades.


DonWeb,
Sorry I missed the initial announcement.

THANK YOU for your unequaled and selfless contributions to CS and particularly to its newbies. Through your generosity, I was fortunate enough to participate in a NST-which resulted in my first herf where I met a couple of GREAT BOTL's (Snowy & MeNimbus). You've brought many, many smiles to others' faces and have fostered countless friendships amongst cigar lovers...THANK YOU, MY FRIEND! :tu :tu :tu

Best Regards,
Kevin
Schnell987


----------



## Papichulo

BIGMAN, I returned home late last night and shipped your sticks off this morning via USPS.

Tracking: 0305 0830 0001 5395 2749

:ss


----------



## TDockUSC

I received my end of the Slap a Newbie trade today.

Thanks to DonWeb and ssutton219. There are pics below. Since I am a newbie and there was no note, I am not sure what these cigars are. I know I am very excited about them!

Thanks again guys.


----------



## newcigarz

TDockUSC said:


> I received my end of the Slap a Newbie trade today.
> 
> Thanks to DonWeb and ssutton219. There are pics below. Since I am a newbie and there was no note, I am not sure what these cigars are. I know I am very excited about them!
> 
> Thanks again guys.


Be careful with that second one from the left. :ss


----------



## BigBasMan

newcigarz said:


> Be careful with that second one from the left. :ss


Eat a big meal or u


----------



## DonWeb

PunchInTheMouth said:


> Donweb is leaving the NST soon.
> To take on us newbies they thought him a loon.
> At the end he did shower 1st timers with trades,
> with Fuentes, Torano, and other high grades.
> May 30th is coming, it's not very far
> then Tony can rest some and have a cigar.​


1st traders, he posted, in lunatic state,
"come dance in the moonlight, before it's too late",
some of them noticed - and stepped to the tune,
while others, sat speechless, enrapt with the moon.

the Fiddler smiled when he picked up the pace,
and 2nd trade monkeys leapt into the space,
10 of them entered - so wild and alive,
yet cavorting in two lines, of 5 facing 5.​


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

Eternal Rider - Smokey Bob 05/02
Eternal Rider - a2vr6 05/02
bigman - Papichulo 05/05
bigman - timbutz2 05/06
berk-m - bmagin320 05/11

DonWeb (S-A-M1) - Cigarmark <--> davemo
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - screwbag
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - ssutton219 <--> TDockUSC 
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - auradefect
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - BigBasMan <--> smokeyscotch
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - Eric24
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - Archer82
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - Prozac_Puros <--> johnnybot3000
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - Prefy
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - FattyCBR
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - deslni01
DonWeb (S-A-M1) - hockeydad
DonWeb (S-A-M2) - Pete 
DonWeb (S-A-M2) - bkc888 
DonWeb (S-A-M2) - mudd
DonWeb (S-A-M2) - strangg1
DonWeb (S-A-M2) - Beatnikbandit
DonWeb (S-A-M2) - Kiss079

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*
berk-m

*Newbies For Trades:*
baglorious <------ last chance

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

bhudson57 (3rd trade)
cre8v1 (3rd trade)
avo_addict (3rd trade)
khubli (3rd trade)
jdbwolverines (3rd trade)
MeNimbus (3rd trade)
SaltyMcGee (3rd trade)

mikeyj23 (2nd trade)
SteveDMatt (2nd trade)
tchariya (2nd trade)
Marlboro Cigars (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
Bleedingshrimp (2nd trade)
BigGreg (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
BamaDoc77 (2nd trade)
physiognomy (2nd trade)
EMSinTraining (2nd trade)
Hoplophile (2nd trade)
riverdawg (2nd trade)
erictheobscure (2nd trade)
john51277 (2nd trade)
Sniper2075 (2nd trade)
DJM (2nd trade)
FlyerFanX (2nd trade)
CanuckFan (2nd trade)
portny33 (2nd trade)
Slow Burn (2nd trade)
schnell987 (2nd trade)
ggriffi (2nd trade)
BostonBull (2nd trade)
Ceegar (2nd trade)
CeeGar (2nd trade)
PunchInTheMouth (2nd trade)
hurricane6 (2nd trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks max from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## SteveDMatt

DonWeb said:


> 1st traders, he posted, in lunatic state,
> "come dance in the moonlight, before it's too late",
> some of them noticed - and stepped to the tune,
> while others, sat speechless, enrapt with the moon.
> 
> the Fiddler smiled when he picked up the pace,
> and 2nd trade monkeys leapt into the space,
> 10 of them entered - so wild and alive,
> yet cavorting in two lines, of 5 facing 5.​


OK, so I failed literature and poetry. But it sounds to me like your looking for 2nd traders to enter the SAM.

If this is right, count me in.


----------



## ggriffi

SteveDMatt said:


> OK, so I failed literature and poetry. But it sounds to me like your looking for 2nd traders to enter the SAM.
> 
> If this is right, count me in.


Me too, if you're taking 2nd timers

gary


----------



## auradefect

Donweb i just checked the tracking number for my shipment to you and it says

"Label/Receipt Number: 9121 7850 9140 1145 4832 16
Status: Notice Left

We attempted to deliver your item at 1:53 PM on May 10, 2007 in PEWAUKEE, WI 53072 and a notice was left. It can be redelivered or picked up at the Post Office. If the item is unclaimed, it will be returned to the sender. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later."

You better get a hold of your post office.


----------



## SteveDMatt

0103 8555 7490 4168 2132

Already on the way.


----------



## borndead1

I got BITCH SLAPPED by rockyr in his return NST. Sorry, no camera, but he laid the smack on my noob ass with these:

Fuente Hemingway Short Story
Nording Robusto
The Brick
Padilla Achilles
Perdomo Reserve Cameroon C
Punch Champion
Partagas Spanish Rosado
Torano Signature
Ashton VSG corona gorda
Padilla Miami 8&11 belicoso
Rocky Patel Sungrown
Tatuaje Regios

Rockyr-----> :sl <-----borndead1

Thanks David!

*Donweb, this trade is complete.*


----------



## DonWeb

auradefect said:


> Donweb i just checked the tracking number for my shipment to you and it says
> 
> "Label/Receipt Number: 9121 7850 9140 1145 4832 16 Status: Notice Left
> 
> *You better get a hold of your post office.*


the nst is in large part about learning...
- about cigar packaging, and shipping
- about earning trust
- about forum etiquette

my learnings in the jungle have been sundry and varied.

one thing i have learned the hard way is -

with the lack of visual clues, written posts can and will be taken in a way other than intended.

fellow apes in learning - there are those in the jungle with far more learning than i, and much less patience. as you eventually encounter them (and all the things that brings), please refrain from advising them on what they had better do.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

aura - no slam intended here... you just gave me a good opportunity to offer some wisdom.


----------



## ResIpsa

DonWeb said:


> the nst is in large part about learning...
> - about cigar packaging, and shipping
> - about earning trust
> - about forum etiquette
> 
> my learnings in the jungle have been sundry and varied.
> 
> one thing i have learned the hard way is -
> 
> with the lack of visual clues, written posts can and will be taken in a way other than intended.
> 
> fellow apes in learning - there are those in the jungle with far more learning than i, and much less patience. as you eventually encounter them (and all the things that brings), please refrain from advising them on what they had better do.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> aura - no slam intended here... you just gave me a good opportunity to offer some wisdom.


Tony, thank you for saving me from myself....


----------



## stogie4u4me

ggriffi said:


> Me too, if you're taking 2nd timers
> 
> gary


I know time is running out! Count me in as a second trade!


----------



## rockyr

borndead1 said:


> Rockyr-----> :sl <-----borndead1
> 
> Thanks David!
> 
> *Donweb, this trade is complete.*


You are more than welcome! I hope you enjoy them.

*DonWeb*, I think we have enough time for one more round. I can take on *two* more noobs.


----------



## smokeyscotch

borndead1 said:


> I got BITCH SLAPPED by rockyr in his return NST. Sorry, no camera, but he laid the smack on my noob ass with these:
> 
> Fuente Hemingway Short Story
> Nording Robusto
> The Brick
> Padilla Achilles
> Perdomo Reserve Cameroon C
> Punch Champion
> Partagas Spanish Rosado
> Torano Signature
> Ashton VSG corona gorda
> Padilla Miami 8&11 belicoso
> Rocky Patel Sungrown
> Tatuaje Regios
> 
> Rockyr-----> :sl <-----borndead1
> 
> Thanks David!
> 
> *Donweb, this trade is complete.*


Man, your cheek has got to be sore. What a SLAP!

Good for you. Enjoy those awesome smokes.

-Tim


----------



## Smoked

Sorry for the delay folks. I will have a DC# today.


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

Eternal Rider - Smokey Bob 05/02
Eternal Rider - a2vr6 05/02
bigman - Papichulo 05/05
bigman - timbutz2 05/06
berk-m - bmagin320 05/11

DonWeb (SAM1) - Cigarmark <--> davemo
DonWeb (SAM1) - ssutton219<--> TDockUSC 
DonWeb (SAM1) - BigBasMan<--> smokeyscotch
DonWeb (SAM1) - Prozac_Puros<--> johnnybot3000
DonWeb (SAM1) - Eric24 <--> Beatnikbandit
DonWeb (SAM1) - hockeydad <--> mudd
DonWeb (SAM1) - auradefect
DonWeb (SAM1) - Archer82
DonWeb (SAM1) - screwbag
DonWeb (SAM1) - Prefy
DonWeb (SAM1) - FattyCBR
DonWeb (SAM1) - deslni01
DonWeb (SAM2) - Pete 
DonWeb (SAM2) - bkc888 
DonWeb (SAM2) - strangg1
DonWeb (SAM2) - Kiss079

DonWeb (SAM3) - SteveDMatt
DonWeb (SAM3) - ggriffi
DonWeb (SAM3) - stogie4u4me

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*
berk-m
rockyr x2

*Newbies For Trades:*
bhudson57 (3rd trade)
cre8v1 (3rd trade)
avo_addict (3rd trade)

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

khubli (3rd trade)
jdbwolverines (3rd trade)
MeNimbus (3rd trade)
SaltyMcGee (3rd trade)

mikeyj23 (2nd trade)
tchariya (2nd trade)
Marlboro Cigars (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
Bleedingshrimp (2nd trade)
BigGreg (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
BamaDoc77 (2nd trade)
physiognomy (2nd trade)
EMSinTraining (2nd trade)
Hoplophile (2nd trade)
riverdawg (2nd trade)
erictheobscure (2nd trade)
john51277 (2nd trade)
Sniper2075 (2nd trade)
DJM (2nd trade)
FlyerFanX (2nd trade)
CanuckFan (2nd trade)
portny33 (2nd trade)
Slow Burn (2nd trade)
schnell987 (2nd trade)
BostonBull (2nd trade)
Ceegar (2nd trade)
PunchInTheMouth (2nd trade)
hurricane6 (2nd trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks max from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## DonWeb

things i have learned the hard way is -

- with the lack of visual clues, written posts can and will be taken in a way other than intended.
- trade feedback is useful - don't forget to use it.


----------



## PunchInTheMouth

Quote:
Originally Posted by *PunchInTheMouth* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=928928#post928928 
_Donweb is leaving the NST soon._
_To take on us newbies they thought him a loon._
_At the end he did shower 1st timers with trades,_
_with Fuentes, Torano, and other high grades._
_May 30th is coming, it's not very far_
_then Tony can rest some and have a cigar._​
1st traders, he posted, in lunatic state,
"come dance in the moonlight, before it's too late",
some of them noticed - and stepped to the tune,
while others, sat speechless, enrapt with the moon.​
the Fiddler smiled when he picked up the pace,
and 2nd trade monkeys leapt into the space,
10 of them entered - so wild and alive,
yet cavorting in two lines, of 5 facing 5.​
Well said o bard of the NST
Count me in​


----------



## Pete

DonWeb - Mine went out yesterday to you via USPS....

DC# 0506 9953 3210 5800 0642

Looks like they tried delivering it today...


----------



## BostonBull

If theres still room I will jump in on the 2nd trade list.


----------



## Smoked

Just got mine out to ya DonWeb.

Tracking# MM2HBY6ZVCQV4


----------



## mikeyj23

Count me in on the 2nd trade list as well please Donweb.


----------



## auradefect

DonWeb said:


> the nst is in large part about learning...
> - about cigar packaging, and shipping
> - about earning trust
> - about forum etiquette
> 
> my learnings in the jungle have been sundry and varied.
> 
> one thing i have learned the hard way is -
> 
> with the lack of visual clues, written posts can and will be taken in a way other than intended.
> 
> fellow apes in learning - there are those in the jungle with far more learning than i, and much less patience. as you eventually encounter them (and all the things that brings), please refrain from advising them on what they had better do.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> aura - no slam intended here... you just gave me a good opportunity to offer some wisdom.


I'm sorry about that, I didn't mean it in any demanding fashion. I just wanted to warn you about the situation.
And good wisdom it was. Thanks, appreciate it.


----------



## cre8v1

PM sent to rockyr :ss


----------



## rockyr

cre8v1 said:


> PM sent to rockyr :ss


*DonWeb*, cre8v1 and I are in a trade.


----------



## berk-m

I'm have 2 trades - with bhudson57 and bmagin320


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

Eternal Rider - Smokey Bob 05/02
Eternal Rider - a2vr6 05/02
bigman - Papichulo 05/05
bigman - timbutz2 05/06
berk-m - bmagin320 05/11
berk-m - bhudson57 05/11
rockyr - cre8v1 05/13

DonWeb (SAM1) - Cigarmark <--> davemo
DonWeb (SAM1) - ssutton219<--> TDockUSC 
DonWeb (SAM1) - BigBasMan<--> smokeyscotch
DonWeb (SAM1) - Prozac_Puros<--> johnnybot3000
DonWeb (SAM1) - Eric24 <--> Beatnikbandit
DonWeb (SAM1) - hockeydad <--> mudd
DonWeb (SAM1) - auradefect
DonWeb (SAM1) - Archer82
DonWeb (SAM1) - screwbag
DonWeb (SAM1) - Prefy
DonWeb (SAM1) - FattyCBR
DonWeb (SAM1) - deslni01
DonWeb (SAM2) - Pete 
DonWeb (SAM2) - bkc888 
DonWeb (SAM2) - strangg1
DonWeb (SAM2) - Kiss079

DonWeb (SAM3) - SteveDMatt
DonWeb (SAM3) - ggriffi
DonWeb (SAM3) - stogie4u4me 
DonWeb (SAM3) - PunchInTheMouth
DonWeb (SAM3) - BostonBull
DonWeb (SAM3) - mikeyj23

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

rockyr

*Newbies For Trades:*

avo_addict (3rd trade)

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

khubli (3rd trade)
jdbwolverines (3rd trade)
MeNimbus (3rd trade)
SaltyMcGee (3rd trade)

tchariya (2nd trade)
Marlboro Cigars (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
Bleedingshrimp (2nd trade)
BigGreg (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
BamaDoc77 (2nd trade)
physiognomy (2nd trade)
EMSinTraining (2nd trade)
Hoplophile (2nd trade)
riverdawg (2nd trade)
erictheobscure (2nd trade)
john51277 (2nd trade)
Sniper2075 (2nd trade)
DJM (2nd trade)
FlyerFanX (2nd trade)
CanuckFan (2nd trade)
portny33 (2nd trade)
Slow Burn (2nd trade)
schnell987 (2nd trade)
Ceegar (2nd trade)
hurricane6 (2nd trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks max from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## avo_addict

I guess I am up. I will send my addy to rockyr and get his shortly.


----------



## rockyr

avo_addict said:


> I guess I am up. I will send my addy to rockyr and get his shortly.


*DonWeb*, avo_addict and I are gonna trade.


----------



## DonWeb

any fogs \ ftgs out there that want to take out (i mean trade with) a 3rd trade newb?


----------



## EMSinTraining

So, I've been out of the loop for the last few days, but I think I'm going to get in on this Slap a monkey trade going on.

I'll get something together for tomorrow.


----------



## Eternal Rider

DonWeb said:


> any fogs \ ftgs out there that want to take out (i mean trade with) a 3rd trade newb?


I can take on two or three.
Harland


----------



## DonWeb

DonWeb said:


> khubli (3rd trade)
> jdbwolverines (3rd trade)
> MeNimbus (3rd trade)
> SaltyMcGee (3rd trade)
> 
> 
> 
> Eternal Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can take on two or three *(or four)*.
> Harland
> 
> 
> 
> the Rider has graciously agreed to close out the 3rd traders.
> (thanks Harland)
> 
> guys -- pm him before he changes his mind. <you know how those ftgs are>
Click to expand...


----------



## Papichulo

Donweb, I can take one. I am currently in one trade (My 3rd trade with bigman) and a few return bombs at the moment:tu BUt I am ready for a newbie or 2nd trader. Your choice.


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

Eternal Rider - Smokey Bob 05/02
Eternal Rider - a2vr6 05/02
Eternal Rider - khubli (pending verif)
Eternal Rider - jdbwolverines (pending verif) 
Eternal Rider - MeNimbus (pending verif)
Eternal Rider - SaltyMcGee (pending verif)
bigman - Papichulo 05/05
bigman - timbutz2 05/06
berk-m - bmagin320 05/11
berk-m - bhudson57 05/11
rockyr - cre8v1 05/13
rockyr - cre8v1 05/13

DonWeb (SAM1) - Cigarmark <--> davemo
DonWeb (SAM1) - ssutton219<--> TDockUSC 
DonWeb (SAM1) - BigBasMan<--> smokeyscotch
DonWeb (SAM1) - Prozac_Puros<--> johnnybot3000
DonWeb (SAM1) - Eric24 <--> Beatnikbandit
DonWeb (SAM1) - hockeydad <--> mudd
DonWeb (SAM1) - auradefect
DonWeb (SAM1) - Archer82
DonWeb (SAM1) - screwbag
DonWeb (SAM1) - Prefy
DonWeb (SAM1) - FattyCBR
DonWeb (SAM1) - deslni01
DonWeb (SAM2) - Pete 
DonWeb (SAM2) - bkc888 
DonWeb (SAM2) - strangg1
DonWeb (SAM2) - Kiss079
DonWeb (SAM3) - SteveDMatt
DonWeb (SAM3) - ggriffi
DonWeb (SAM3) - stogie4u4me 
DonWeb (SAM3) - PunchInTheMouth
DonWeb (SAM3) - BostonBull
DonWeb (SAM3) - mikeyj23

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

*Newbies For Trades:*

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

tchariya (2nd trade)
Marlboro Cigars (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
Bleedingshrimp (2nd trade)
BigGreg (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
BamaDoc77 (2nd trade)
physiognomy (2nd trade)
EMSinTraining (2nd trade)
Hoplophile (2nd trade)
riverdawg (2nd trade)
erictheobscure (2nd trade)
john51277  (2nd trade)
Sniper2075 (2nd trade)
DJM (2nd trade)
FlyerFanX (2nd trade)
CanuckFan (2nd trade)
portny33 (2nd trade)
Slow Burn (2nd trade)
schnell987 (2nd trade)
Ceegar (2nd trade)
hurricane6 (2nd trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks max from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Hey Don how many 3rd traders do u have? Im in a:bx mood. Is it to late If so Ill proabaly pm some of them that I notice with only 2trades and maybe do a private trade to get them there last one in.:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey Don how many 3rd traders do u have? Im in a:bx mood. Is it to late If so Ill proabaly pm some of them that I notice with only 2trades and maybe do a private trade to get them there last one in.:tu


Now that I look @it (which i should have done1st) i c im2late. Maybe ill hit a few of them up back channel.


----------



## ssutton219

I got TDockUSC half of the slap-a-newb yesterday and never got to post so here it is!


Diamond Crown Maximus Toro #4
5 Vegas "A" Alpha
Vintage by Rocky Patel 1992 Toro
St Luis Rey Belicoso


and I got a 
slowaged 826
A. Fuente Gran Reserva
CAO cameroon 
Gurkha I havent had

Thank you TDockUSC and DonWeb

Shawn


----------



## Strangg1

Don i just my end of the SaM trade to you. I'll PM the DHL tracking number, it should be there by wednesday.


~S


----------



## avo_addict

rockyr said:


> *DonWeb*, avo_addict and I are gonna trade.


Rocky, incoming 0411 9496 6850 0209 8516


----------



## Beatnikbandit

Well i went to my mailbox today and saw a large package once i saw it was from don I ran inside like i got a present and when i opened it i almost fell over thanks guys you don and Erik hooked it up :tu:ss


----------



## MeNimbus

Thank you Tony for running the NST. PM sent to Eternal Rider :tu


----------



## Eternal Rider

MeNimbus and I are dancing in the jungle.

Harland


----------



## JCK

PM sent to Eternal Rider


----------



## Eternal Rider

khubli and I are going to Tango into the night.

Harland


----------



## DennisP

Although I haven't been able to read every post in this thread, it looks like this may be coming to a close at the end of the month. If it is still open so I can particpate once, I'd love to jump in.


----------



## PunchInTheMouth

DennisP said:


> Although I haven't been able to read every post in this thread, it looks like this may be coming to a close at the end of the month. If it is still open so I can particpate once, I'd love to jump in.


If someone does not step up soon... you could be coming in pretty close to the end of the thread!

Mr. Donweb has anyone contacted you about taking the reins?


----------



## smokeyscotch

My wife walked in this afternoon with a nice sized package. Then she teased me with it - Holding it toward me then snatching it back as I reached for it. I finally grabbed the package and, man!
BIGBASMAN and DonWeb went way beyond generous. Thanks guys. I thought I sent some o.k smokes, but I felt a little bad after opening this.

*K. Hansotia- Symphony '101' Robusto- 6x50*
*Joya De Nicaragua- Celebracion Consul- 4.5x52*
*Rocky Patel- Sun Grown Torpedo- 6.1x52*
*Perdomo- Estate Seleccion Aristocrata- 7x54*
*Diamond Crown (Not sure on the Specifics)*
*Momenticos-Europe Edition*
*Cuesta Rey- Centro Fino Sungrown*
*I am not sure about the other two.*

I assume it is o.k. to post pics, so here are the smokes.

Thanks again guys! You slapped me good! Them> :sl <Me

-Tim


----------



## cre8v1

Eternal Rider said:


> khubli and I are going to Tango into the night.
> 
> Harland


:r I want pics of this!!


----------



## BigBasMan

smokeyscotch said:


> My wife walked in this afternoon with a nice sized package. Then she teased me with it - Holding it toward me then snatching it back as I reached for it. I finally grabbed the package and, man!
> BIGBASMAN and DonWeb went way beyond generous. Thanks guys. I thought I sent some o.k smokes, but I felt a little bad after opening this.
> 
> *K. Hansotia- Symphony '101' Robusto- 6x50*
> *Joya De Nicaragua- Celebracion Consul- 4.5x52*
> *Rocky Patel- Sun Grown Torpedo- 6.1x52*
> *Perdomo- Estate Seleccion Aristocrata- 7x54*
> *Diamond Crown (Not sure on the Specifics)*
> *Momenticos-Europe Edition*
> *Cuesta Rey- Centro Fino Sungrown*
> *I am not sure about the other two.*
> 
> I assume it is o.k. to post pics, so here are the smokes.
> 
> Thanks again guys! You slapped me good! Them> :sl <Me
> 
> -Tim


Glad to see you got them!!! Be careful with that JdN!!!

Mike


----------



## Eternal Rider

cre8v1 said:


> :r I want pics of this!!


You will have to use imagination an this one.


----------



## Eternal Rider

I am still waiting for two third-timeer to seen me a pm
HARLAND


----------



## johnnybot3000

I just got home and received an awesome surprise...Prozac_Puros and DonWeb's end of the Slap-A-Newb Trade. :ss

Here's what was enclosed:
Cusano 18 Paired Maduro
RP Edge Lite 
Perdomo ESV Imperio Maduro
RP OSG
Torano Signature Toro
Titleist STL Hat
Titleist Golf Balls - (they may not make it past nine holes but I'll do my best)
CAO Brazilia
CAO Gold
Oliveros XL for Men
Famous Nicaraguan Selection 3000

Guys, this was beyond my expectations. ALL these cigars will be first time smokes for me :ss and I had been thinking of trying the CAO Brazilia, RP OSG and especially the Torano Signature recently. You reading my mind here?  Much appreciated fellas!!


----------



## Kiss079

DonWeb,

Just sent out a package today.
DC# 0306 2400 0000 3847 0036


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

Eternal Rider - Smokey Bob 05/02
Eternal Rider - a2vr6 05/02
Eternal Rider - khubli 05/14
Eternal Rider - jdbwolverines (pending verif) 
Eternal Rider - MeNimbus 05/14
Eternal Rider - SaltyMcGee (pending verif)
bigman - Papichulo 05/05
bigman - timbutz2 05/06
berk-m - bmagin320 05/11
berk-m - bhudson57 05/11
rockyr - avo_addict 05/13
rockyr - cre8v1 05/13

DonWeb (SAM1) - BigBasMan<--> smokeyscotch
DonWeb (SAM1) - Prozac_Puros<--> johnnybot3000
DonWeb (SAM1) - Eric24 <--> Beatnikbandit
DonWeb (SAM1) - hockeydad <--> mudd
DonWeb (SAM1) - auradefect <--> SteveDMatt
DonWeb (SAM1) - Archer82
DonWeb (SAM1) - screwbag
DonWeb (SAM1) - Prefy
DonWeb (SAM1) - FattyCBR
DonWeb (SAM1) - deslni01
DonWeb (SAM2) - Pete 
DonWeb (SAM2) - bkc888 
DonWeb (SAM2) - strangg1
DonWeb (SAM2) - Kiss079
DonWeb (SAM3) - ggriffi
DonWeb (SAM3) - stogie4u4me 
DonWeb (SAM3) - PunchInTheMouth
DonWeb (SAM3) - BostonBull
DonWeb (SAM3) - mikeyj23

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

*Newbies For Trades:*

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

tchariya (2nd trade)
Marlboro Cigars (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
Bleedingshrimp (2nd trade)
BigGreg (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
BamaDoc77 (2nd trade)
physiognomy (2nd trade)
EMSinTraining (2nd trade)
Hoplophile (2nd trade)
riverdawg (2nd trade)
erictheobscure (2nd trade)
john51277 (2nd trade)
Sniper2075 (2nd trade)
DJM (2nd trade)
FlyerFanX (2nd trade)
CanuckFan (2nd trade)
portny33 (2nd trade)
Slow Burn (2nd trade)
schnell987 (2nd trade)
Ceegar (2nd trade)
hurricane6 (2nd trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks max from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## DonWeb

things i have learned -

- with the lack of visual clues, written posts can and will be taken in a way other than intended.
- trade feedback is useful - don't forget to use it.
- being bombed brings a smile to your face (cool); bombing someone brings a smile to their face (excellent)


----------



## a2vr6

Eternal Rider said:


> I am still waiting for two third-timeer to seen me a pm
> HARLAND


Got Harland's end of our NST and wow, very impressive. Camera is charging so I will post tomorrow.


----------



## ggriffi

DonWeb,

My part went out this morning. DC 0307 0020 0001 9964 2276

gary


----------



## Eric24

I got my end of the trade today from Don and Beatnikbandit. Thanks guys you really did well! I know I will enjoy these smokes. I will post pictures as soon as I figure out why my attachments arent working. Thanks!


----------



## JCK

Eternal Rider said:


> khubli and I are going to Tango into the night.
> 
> Harland


Hey Harland, I should have my end packaged up tomorrow night and in the mail on Thursday.

Ji


----------



## smokeyscotch

Can I get in on another SAM?


----------



## Bleedingshrimp

Almost to the top!!!!:ss


----------



## Prozac_Puros

The Slap A Newbie/Monkey NST from *johnnybot3000* includes some fantastic cigars,
Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Toro 
Rockey Patel Fusion Churchill 
Arturo Fuente Don Carlos No.2 
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature 
and 
A Unbanded Suprise (You $#%[email protected], I'm already trying to get through the 4 unbanded PIF)

Thanks Johnny
Enjoy those golf balls, they are trained to stay out of water and hit the fairway. If something goes wrong, fill the scorecard out before you play.

Outstanding Additions via *DonWeb* include
1 Don Tomas Dominican Selection Corona Gorda 
1 Ramon Allones Gustoso 
1 H Upmann #100 Robusto
1 La Aurora 100 Años Robusto

DonWeb, Thank you very much for your time, effort and selflessness. I hope to lead down a new path as you have when my turn comes.

Cary


----------



## virginia_dave

As a Newbie may I please be added?

Thanks


----------



## stogie4u4me

DonWeb:

Package on it's way today! UPS tracking#1Z42A82R0365753646
:tu


----------



## bmagin320

berk-m, duck and cover!!!!
0306 0320 0005 3457 8602


----------



## JCK

Harland,

Heading out your way tomorrow.

DC: 0103 8555 7490 0247 3359

Ji


----------



## jdbwolverines

Eternal Rider said:


> I am still waiting for two third-timeer to seen me a pm
> HARLAND


PM Sent


----------



## Smokey Bob

DonWeb...

I received Eternal Rider's end of our trade today.

Photos and description to follow. For now, let's just say that Harland in one helluva generous BOTL.

Still reeling in Davis,

Robert :tu


----------



## Hawksfan

Don can you please add me as a first timer. Thanks:tu


----------



## Eternal Rider

jdbwolverines I are are going to Two-Step in the moonlight.

Harland


----------



## truckinusa

can I be added, don't quite get what I'm doing, hehe.


----------



## bigman

Ok, sorry for the minor delay Guys, but I have received both Papichulo, and TimButz2’s packages, and have got the returns in the mail, 
TimButz2 – DC# 0306 3030 0000 8755 6790
Papichulo – DC# 0306 3030 0000 8755 6806

I received from TimButz2 
Padron 2000
Sol Cubano Maduro
Leon Jimenes
Indian Tabac Limited Reserve
El Mejor Espresso
Indios
5 Vegas “A” Alpha
X3 triple Ligero
Master Blend #3
Indian Tabac Classic

And from Papichulo
Short Story
Padilla Edicion Especial 'Achilles'
Peterson Grand Reserve
5 Vegas Cask Strength (X2)
K. Hansotia 
Rocky Patel OSG
Fire Indian Tabac (X2)


----------



## DonWeb

PunchInTheMouth said:


> 1st traders, he posted, in lunatic state,
> "come dance in the moonlight, before it's too late",
> some of them noticed - and stepped to the tune,
> while others, sat speechless, enrapt with the moon.​
> the Fiddler smiled when he picked up the pace,
> and 2nd trade monkeys leapt into the space,
> 10 of them entered - so wild and alive,
> yet cavorting in two lines, of 5 facing 5.​


perhaps i was a bit too cryptic. i'll try another tack.

There is space for 5 more "2nd traders" in SAM 3


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

Eternal Rider - khubli 05/14
Eternal Rider - jdbwolverines
Eternal Rider - MeNimbus 05/14
Eternal Rider - SaltyMcGee (pending verif)
bigman - Papichulo 05/05
bigman - timbutz2 05/06
berk-m - bmagin320 05/11
berk-m - bhudson57 05/11
rockyr - avo_addict 05/13
rockyr - cre8v1 05/13

DonWeb (SAM1) - BigBasMan<--> smokeyscotch
DonWeb (SAM1) - hockeydad <--> mudd
DonWeb (SAM1) - auradefect <--> SteveDMatt
DonWeb (SAM2) - Pete <--> Kiss079

DonWeb (SAM1) - Archer82
DonWeb (SAM1) - screwbag
DonWeb (SAM1) - Prefy
DonWeb (SAM1) - FattyCBR
DonWeb (SAM1) - deslni01
DonWeb (SAM2) - bkc888 
DonWeb (SAM2) - strangg1
DonWeb (SAM3) - ggriffi
DonWeb (SAM3) - stogie4u4me 
DonWeb (SAM3) - PunchInTheMouth
DonWeb (SAM3) - BostonBull
DonWeb (SAM3) - mikeyj23

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*

*Newbies For Trades:*

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

tchariya (2nd trade)
Marlboro Cigars (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
Bleedingshrimp (2nd trade)
BigGreg (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
BamaDoc77 (2nd trade)
physiognomy (2nd trade)
EMSinTraining (2nd trade)
Hoplophile (2nd trade)
riverdawg (2nd trade)
erictheobscure (2nd trade)
john51277 (2nd trade)
Sniper2075 (2nd trade)
DJM (2nd trade)
FlyerFanX (2nd trade)
CanuckFan (2nd trade)
portny33 (2nd trade)
Slow Burn (2nd trade)
schnell987 (2nd trade)
Ceegar (2nd trade)
hurricane6 (2nd trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks max from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## BigBasMan

Got my end of the Slap-a-Newb trade. Here's the loot:

Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente
Legends Graycliff - Purple Label
Padron 3000 Maduro
CAO Extreme Robusto
Olor Fuerte Robusto
Avo Robusto
Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion Consul
Hoyo de Monterrey Robusto

Thanks DonWeb & smokeyscotch!!! :ss


----------



## rockyr

I received avo_addict's end of our trade yesterday. He hit me hard with an excellent selection of cigars!



Included were:
AVO Limited Edition 07
Diamond Crown Maximus Churchill #2
Padilla Signature 1932 Churchill
Gerbil (#2 08/06)
Gerbil (#4 09/06)

Jim, excellent 3rd NST trade! Thank you.

My end of our trade will be going out today.


----------



## BigBasMan

If it's possible, I would like to get in on another trade.


----------



## Smoked

Wow! I am starting to feel like an ass for what I sent.


----------



## ssutton219

can I try to be put on the list for my 2nd trade??



Shawn


----------



## SaltyMcGee

Don....I will now verify my trade with Eternal Rider.


----------



## SteveDMatt

I received my end of my second newbie trade. 

Don Web and auradefect slapped this newb pretty good.

Here's the damage:



Thanks again guys. Those are some great smokes. I cant wait to fire one up.


----------



## Papichulo

Don, I am ready for a newb. At your convinience let me know. :tu


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

Eternal Rider - khubli 05/14
Eternal Rider - jdbwolverines
Eternal Rider - MeNimbus 05/14
Eternal Rider - SaltyMcGee 05/17
bigman - Papichulo 05/05
bigman - timbutz2 05/06
berk-m - bmagin320 05/11
berk-m - bhudson57 05/11
rockyr - avo_addict 05/13
rockyr - cre8v1 05/13

DonWeb (SAM1) - BigBasMan<--> smokeyscotch
DonWeb (SAM1) - hockeydad <--> mudd
DonWeb (SAM1) - auradefect <--> SteveDMatt
DonWeb (SAM2) - Pete <--> Kiss079

DonWeb (SAM1) - Prefy
DonWeb (SAM1) - Archer82
DonWeb (SAM1) - FattyCBR
DonWeb (SAM1) - screwbag ..........(rcvd)
DonWeb (SAM1) - deslni01.............(rcvd)
DonWeb (SAM2) - bkc888 .............(rcvd)
DonWeb (SAM2) - strangg1............(rcvd)
DonWeb (SAM3) - ggriffi ...............(rcvd)
DonWeb (SAM3) - stogie4u4me ......(rcvd)
DonWeb (SAM3) - BostonBull ......... (rcvd)
DonWeb (SAM3) - mikeyj23 
DonWeb (SAM3) - PunchInTheMouth

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*
Papichulo

*Newbies For Trades:*
virginia_dave (1st trade)

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

tchariya (2nd trade)
Marlboro Cigars (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
Bleedingshrimp (2nd trade)
BigGreg (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
BamaDoc77 (2nd trade)
physiognomy (2nd trade)
EMSinTraining (2nd trade)
Hoplophile (2nd trade)
riverdawg (2nd trade)
erictheobscure (2nd trade)
john51277 (2nd trade)
Sniper2075 (2nd trade)
DJM (2nd trade)
FlyerFanX (2nd trade)
CanuckFan (2nd trade)
portny33 (2nd trade)
Slow Burn (2nd trade)
schnell987 (2nd trade)
Ceegar (2nd trade)
hurricane6 (2nd trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks max from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## hurricane6

DonWeb said:


> perhaps i was a bit too cryptic. i'll try another tack.
> 
> There is space for 5 more "2nd traders" in SAM 3


pm sent for addy in SAM 3!!!!!!


----------



## TimButz2

bigman said:


> Ok, sorry for the minor delay Guys, but I have received both Papichulo, and TimButz2's packages, and have got the returns in the mail,
> TimButz2 - DC# 0306 3030 0000 8755 6790
> Papichulo - DC# 0306 3030 0000 8755 6806
> 
> I received from TimButz2
> Padron 2000
> Sol Cubano Maduro
> Leon Jimenes
> Indian Tabac Limited Reserve
> El Mejor Espresso
> Indios
> 5 Vegas "A" Alpha
> X3 triple Ligero
> Master Blend #3
> Indian Tabac Classic
> 
> And from Papichulo
> Short Story
> Padilla Edicion Especial 'Achilles'
> Peterson Grand Reserve
> 5 Vegas Cask Strength (X2)
> K. Hansotia
> Rocky Patel OSG
> Fire Indian Tabac (X2)


Glad they got there and hope you enjoy them.


----------



## IrishCorona

I dunno what happen but can I please be put on(eerr back on ) the list.

Muchos Gracias!


----------



## auradefect

Got my end from Don Web and SteveDMatt. 
Great smokes! Thanks guys! I'd post a picture but the camera is out of batteries right now.


----------



## DonWeb

Folks:

as with most forum threads - ya have to read "through" the posts to get a sense of whats goin' on.

one more bump: read posts #2171, #2242, #2270.

i've tried to ensure transparent communication of my thread ending activities. ... but there is nothing i can do if you're not reading the thread.

[tactful deletion]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

this is just the end of *this* era. other opportunities are out there.

and if you missed out, and feel you need to think bad thoughts, do so.
(and then move on)


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DonWeb said:


> Folks:
> 
> as with most forum threads - ya have to read "through" the posts to get a sense of whats goin' on.
> 
> one more bump: read posts #2171, #2242, #2270.
> 
> i've tried to ensure transparent communication of my thread ending activities. ... but there is nothing i can do if you're not reading the thread.
> 
> [tactful deletion]
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> this is just the end of *this* era. other opportunities are out there.
> 
> and if you missed out, and feel you need to think bad thoughts, do so.
> (and then move on)


who u need me to talk to DW:gn :bx


----------



## mudd

I have received my end of the Slap-a-Monkey round #1!

Thanks you DonWeb and HockeyDad.

HockeyDad checked me into the boards hard!

*CAO mx2*
*Monte #4 *- a real one!
*Ramon Allones Small Club Corona *- COOL! I've read these are quite tasty.
*Don Tomas* - I've actually never had a Don Tomas. I always look forward to trying new brands.

And DonWeb added
*Camacho* - Coyolar I think? Deep brown color.
*La Flor De Maria Mancini* - Gorgeous looking cigar. Deep dark color with a great looking wrapper.
*Onyx Reserve*
*Fonseca Series F* - Another one I've never tried.

Thanks a bunch brothers. I've never had a real Monte #4, let alone a Ramon Allones.

I was going to throw in a picture but my four year old daughter appears to have left the camera on (okay it might have been me), and I don't have any back up batteries.


----------



## rockyr

Return fire out to avo_addict yesterday:

DC: 0306 2400 0002 7630 1840 :bx


----------



## DennisP

DonWeb said:


> Folks:
> 
> as with most forum threads - ya have to read "through" the posts to get a sense of whats goin' on.
> 
> one more bump: read posts #2171, #2242, #2270.
> 
> i've tried to ensure transparent communication of my thread ending activities. ... but there is nothing i can do if you're not reading the thread.
> 
> [tactful deletion]
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> this is just the end of *this* era. other opportunities are out there.
> 
> and if you missed out, and feel you need to think bad thoughts, do so.
> (and then move on)


Hello DonWeb,
You may want to copy those posts and put them in the very first post. I know I only read about the first 5 pages then the last one or two when I came and they can easily get lost in with all the other talk.


----------



## rockyr

Since cre8v1 and I live in the same area, we decided to meet up for a Thursday night mini herf and NST trade swap at place called Rust. Brad's friend David was there too and we had a great time.

Brad slapped me big time with an awesome selection of sticks for his 3rd NST trade.



He brought me:
Padron 1964 Anniversary Principe
Fuente Fuente Opus X xXx (Power Ranger)
La Aurora Cien Anos Robusto
Gerbil Petit Corona
Gerbil Delicias

Thanks for the great cigars! :tu


----------



## DennisP

rockyr said:


> Since cre8v1 and I live in the same area, we decided to meet up for a Thursday night mini herf and NST trade swap at place called Rust. Brad's friend David was there too and we had a great time.
> 
> Brad slapped me big time with an awesome selection of sticks for his 3rd NST trade.
> 
> 
> 
> He brought me:
> Padron 1964 Anniversary Principe
> Fuente Fuente Opus X xXx (Power Ranger)
> La Aurora Cien Anos Robusto
> Gerbil Petit Corona
> Gerbil Delicias
> 
> Thanks for the great cigars! :tu


Wow, what an amzaing selection. :tu :ss


----------



## Smoked

rockyr said:


> Since cre8v1 and I live in the same area, we decided to meet up for a Thursday night mini herf and NST trade swap at place called Rust. Brad's friend David was there too and we had a great time.
> 
> Brad slapped me big time with an awesome selection of sticks for his 3rd NST trade.
> 
> 
> 
> He brought me:
> Padron 1964 Anniversary Principe
> Fuente Fuente Opus X xXx (Power Ranger)
> La Aurora Cien Anos Robusto
> Gerbil Petit Corona
> Gerbil Delicias
> 
> Thanks for the great cigars! :tu


Dude you got bitch slapped!


----------



## borndead1

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Now that I look @it (which i should have done1st) i c im2late. Maybe ill hit a few of them up back channel.


I haven't done my third NST yet, if the offer is still open.


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

Eternal Rider - khubli 05/14
Eternal Rider - jdbwolverines
Eternal Rider - MeNimbus 05/14
Eternal Rider - SaltyMcGee 05/17
bigman - Papichulo 05/05
bigman - timbutz2 05/06
berk-m - bmagin320 05/11
berk-m - bhudson57 05/11
rockyr - cre8v1 05/13

DonWeb (SAM1) - BigBasMan<--> smokeyscotch
DonWeb (SAM1) - hockeydad <--> mudd
DonWeb (SAM1) - auradefect <--> SteveDMatt
DonWeb (SAM2) - Pete <--> Kiss079
DonWeb (SAM3) - stogie4u4me --> strangg1
DonWeb (SAM2) - strangg1 --> bkc888
DonWeb (SAM2) - bkc888 --> stogie4u4me
DonWeb (SAM3) - ggriffi <--> BostonBull
DonWeb (SAM1) - screwbag <--> smoked

DonWeb (SAM1) - Prefy
DonWeb (SAM1) - Archer82
DonWeb (SAM1) - FattyCBR
DonWeb (SAM3) - mikeyj23 
DonWeb (SAM3) - PunchInTheMouth

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*
Papichulo
Sancho

*Newbies For Trades:*
virginia_dave (1st trade)
tchariya (2nd trade)

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

Marlboro Cigars (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
Bleedingshrimp (2nd trade)
BigGreg (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
BamaDoc77 (2nd trade)
physiognomy (2nd trade)
EMSinTraining (2nd trade)
Hoplophile (2nd trade)
riverdawg (2nd trade)
erictheobscure (2nd trade)
john51277 (2nd trade)
Sniper2075 (2nd trade)
DJM (2nd trade)
FlyerFanX (2nd trade)
CanuckFan (2nd trade)
portny33 (2nd trade)
Slow Burn (2nd trade)
schnell987 (2nd trade)
Ceegar (2nd trade)
hurricane6 (2nd trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks max from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## DonWeb

_HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!

To All Who See These Presents, Greetings:
Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in their proven trading abilities
and for contributions to the realm,
these worthies are hereby accorded the much desired honorific:

*Friendly Trading Gorilla.*

Recognize that as these honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of jungle FTG,
all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
*
Arise - (Sir) Sancho
Arise - (Sir) Papichulo*

Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.

May your dieties have mercy on your newbies.​_


----------



## newcigarz

rockyr said:


> Since cre8v1 and I live in the same area, we decided to meet up for a Thursday night mini herf and NST trade swap at place called Rust. Brad's friend David was there too and we had a great time.
> 
> Brad slapped me big time with an awesome selection of sticks for his 3rd NST trade.
> 
> 
> 
> He brought me:
> Padron 1964 Anniversary Principe
> Fuente Fuente Opus X xXx (Power Ranger)
> La Aurora Cien Anos Robusto
> Gerbil Petit Corona
> Gerbil Delicias
> 
> Thanks for the great cigars! :tu


Wow! Great smokes! :tu


----------



## newcigarz

DonWeb said:


> _HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!
> 
> To All Who See These Presents, Greetings:
> Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in their proven trading abilities
> and for contributions to the realm,
> these worthies are hereby accorded the much desired honorific:
> 
> *Friendly Trading Gorilla.*
> 
> Recognize that as these honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of jungle FTG,
> all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
> *
> Arise - (Sir) Sancho
> Arise - (Sir) Papichulo*
> 
> Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.
> 
> May your dieties have mercy on your newbies.​_


Congrats to the New FTGs! :bl :bl


----------



## hurricane6

DonWeb said:


> _HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!
> 
> To All Who See These Presents, Greetings:
> Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in their proven trading abilities
> and for contributions to the realm,
> these worthies are hereby accorded the much desired honorific:
> 
> *Friendly Trading Gorilla.*
> 
> Recognize that as these honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of jungle FTG,
> all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
> *
> Arise - (Sir) Sancho
> Arise - (Sir) Papichulo*
> 
> Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.
> 
> May your dieties have mercy on your newbies.​_


Way to go guys!!!! Congrats!!!:tu


----------



## Papichulo

Somebody above the line email me. I have wonderful sticks of tabacco to share with one of you. 

So,

virginia_dave (1st trade)
tchariya (2nd trade)

one of you need to PM me!!:ss


----------



## Sancho

Thank You!
With that I'll take one as well, someone above then line drop me a PM :ss


----------



## Eternal Rider

I received MeNimbus's end of our trade today. A very fine selection of smokes.

Here is the list
Monte #4
Tampa Sweetheart #500
CAO Criollo Pampa
AF Corona
AF Petite Corona
Drew Estates La Vieja Habana Corona
I will enjoy these very much, some of these I have not had before.
Now it is my turn to get together a Package to send to you. I will get in the mail by Mon. at the latest.

Thanks 
Harland


----------



## hurricane6

Donweb it's in the mail for SAM 3. DC#03070020000348932524 Thanks!!!!


----------



## Papichulo

No email yet... Waiting... Watching the paint dry...:tg


----------



## hurricane6

Sir Papichulo, if i wasn't at the bottom of the list, i'd been all over it!! Hope the paint job looks good!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

I'd be all over it too if I weren't one away.
:tu


----------



## Papichulo

Whomever I trade with I hope you like medium to full bodied cigars:tu


----------



## Eternal Rider

I received Khubli's end of our trade today. A great selection of sticks. some I have not tried before nad I am looking forward to.

Hre is the list 
Cuesta-Rey Centenario Aristocrat
Tatuaje Unicos
Joya DE Nicaragua Antano 1970 Robusto
Fonseca Habana Seleccion Robusto
Camacho Robusto
Cusano 18 Robusto

These cigars are going to a firey death ad I am going to enjoy it all.
My end will go out Monday. NOw to figure out what to send.

Thanks again
Harland


----------



## Beatnikbandit

i already sent a pm to see if your still taking trades as soon as i know i can have my 2nd out asap but since don is such a great guy im just waiting to se if he feels like taking any more.:tu


----------



## TimButz2

I received bigman's end of the trade today and he hit me with a few of my favorites and a couple of ones I have been looking to try like the Ancient Warrior and the Troya. Thanks Shawn for the great selection of smokes.

Here is the damage:

View attachment 12029


----------



## Kiss079

I still have marks on my face from this.
I got a little package from Pete and DonWeb and got slapped up but good.










Thanks guys, most of these are new to me and I will greatly enjoy trying them out. :dr


----------



## Papichulo

DONWEB, tchariya and I are in a trade. I am just waiting to receive his package to unload a Nuke on him!


----------



## Sancho

So quiet...


----------



## MeNimbus

It's the calm before the storm :mn


----------



## berk-m

Well I just got back from a trip to Florida for work and found 2 awesome packages of cigars waiting for me, Bhudson57 sent:

RP Olde World Reserve Corojo Toro
Perdomo La Tradicion Cabinet Series (with a cool red cello)
Torano Exodus Silver label
RP Edge Maduro Missile

And……….

ANEJO #49 (I Think, may be #48 but it’s HUGE)

--Great selection Bill – Thank you very much, I haven’t tried the La Tradition but the others are among my favorite smokes all time. 


I also received my end from bmagin320 he hit me with:

Zino Shorty
Perdomo La Tradicion Limited Golf Edition 
Oliva Serie G
Gurkha Grand Age (awsome looking perfecto)
Leon Jimines in a very nice glass tube
And a little something special which will remain nameless

Another fantastic selection, thank you very much Brian, again I haven’t tried any of the La Tradicion series, and I have had my eye on that special golf edition.

Thanks again to both you guys, Great BOTL’s 

I just got back in town, but I will be boxing up return fire this afternoon so look out!:gn 

---I’m going to post some pics but – I’m short on time and I tried a couple of quick snaps and they didn’t turn out at all… but I’ll get them up.


----------



## Papichulo

tchariya-- I know I can trust you... Since we are in a trade now and I should be waiting for your end of the deal. I have some bad news, I will be unable to do anything in return next week due to work obligations... However, I decided to take your address and launch a nuke towards you, which should land the middle of next week. Just send me 5 smokes; no nukes needed:ss 

Fed Ex #6482733 60001640

Enjoy:tu


----------



## cre8v1

I received rockyr's end of the NST at our Thursday night herf. What a great time! I will have to post pics on Tuesday when the laptop gets back up and running but here's the goods:

• Padilla Miami 8&11 Robusto
• Arturo Fuente Anejo #50
• Ashton VSG Corona Gorda
• Partagas 160 Robusto (!!!!)
• Tabacos de la Cordillera Cumbres de Puriscal Gold Corona Gorda (Costa Rican puro)
• Tatuaje Cojonu 2003
• Excalibur Dark Knight II
• Gerbil Robusto Extra
• Oliva Master Blends1 Torpedo
• Puros Indios Viejo Limited Edition 1998

All I can say is I am completely blown away! As usual, rockyr went above and beyond the call of duty. Watch out for this guy, fellow newbs!!! Thanks, again, David. :ss


----------



## Papichulo

BIGMAN flatened my house. I went to the mailbox today to see I had a package in the front office of my apartment. It took a two-wheeler to move:ss 

This is what he sent:

K. Hansotia Ancient Warrior
AB MAXX Lancero or A
CAO Brazilia
Padilla Hybrid
5 Vegas A - possibly a toro
Partagas Black- love that powdery pepper sensation
Legends Yellow Label toro
La Vieja Habana
Troya Classico 
Don Pepin Garcia

Thanks Bigman you are the MAN! :ss 

I am having digital camera problems and will update with a photo!!!!:cb


----------



## daniel2001

Is it possible/permittable to organise a NST despite my being in the UK?

I've had a flick through the first few page's of this thread and couldn't see anything on that matter, and don't really have the time to leaf through over 160 pages!


----------



## avo_addict

RockyR destroyed my mailbox with his return fire. He sent me AWESOME smokes. Look for yourself.










601 Black Label - mmm, Pepin
Avo 80th - Can't go wrong with an Avo
'05 Gerbil Robusto Extra - I just had the '06 last Friday, so it would be interesting to see the comparison. This is a great smoke.
Oliva MB 1 - I have been wanting to try this
Oliva MB 3 - Another Oliva masterpiece
RP OWR Corojo Toro - I love this RP
RP OWR Maduro Toro - I love this even better than the Corojo
Padilla Miami Belicoso - Never tried this size, but Miami is a great smoke
Partagas 160 Robusto - Wow, a rare and pricey Partagas. Always wanting to try this
Tabacos de la Cordillera (Costa Rican Puro) - Never tried a costa rican puro before, I have to try it

RockyR, thanks again for the great smokes. You are a very generous BOTL.

Mr. DonWeb, this will conclude my third and last NST. I am ready to be promoted to an FTG status with your blessing.


----------



## Sancho

Generally it is acceptable, pending what the FTG wants to do. For instance my third NST was with Yacno on a base in europe.



daniel2001 said:


> Is it possible/permittable to organise a NST despite my being in the UK?
> 
> I've had a flick through the first few page's of this thread and couldn't see anything on that matter, and don't really have the time to leaf through over 160 pages!


----------



## daniel2001

Sancho said:


> Generally it is acceptable, pending what the FTG wants to do. For instance my third NST was with Yacno on a base in europe.


Ah, most excellent.

In that case, I'd be very interested in setting up a NST with someone.


----------



## stogie4u4me

Got Double slapped today when I got home from work. I received my end of the S-A-M III trade with Don Web and Bkc888. Here is the damage.

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m16/dburchett/slapamonkey3.jpg

Thanks again Tony for the smokes and for all that you have done for us Newbies.

Also thanks Bkc888 for the great smokes as well.


----------



## Eternal Rider

Khubli,I mailed your package today
DC# 03062400000337142931

Enjoy 
Harland


----------



## Eternal Rider

MeNimbus,
I mailed your package today
DC#03062400000337142962

Enjoy 
Harland


----------



## ggriffi

Got my end of the SAM 3 trade with Boston Bull (left) and DonWeb (right). Thanks to both of you.

gary


----------



## berk-m

:gn Return Fire is OUT!!:gn 



Bmagin320 – DC# 0306 2400 0000 9747 9599



Bhudson57 – DC# 0306 2400 0000 9747 9582

:gn :gn :gn


----------



## Strangg1

Got my end of the SAM today from Donweb and stogie4u4me. The damage was extensive!









~S


----------



## DETROITPHA357

borndead1 said:


> I haven't done my third NST yet, if the offer is still open.


Lets do it, Pm sent. :tu


----------



## Papichulo

DONWEB, as I mentioned I am in a trade with Tchariya who needs to PM me again.

To help work down the list I just send an email to Marlboro Cigars w/address. I will take care of him too:ss 

Marlboro Cigars, answer your mail :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Papichulo said:


> DONWEB, as I mentioned I am in a trade with Tchariya who needs to PM me again.
> 
> To help work down the list I just send an email to Marlboro Cigars w/address. I will take care of him too:ss
> 
> Marlboro Cigars, answer your mail :tu


Got your PM, Papichulo. 
Will post a DC soon.
:tu


----------



## Papichulo

Thanks and I look forward to trading with both you and Tchariya.


----------



## screwbag

*WOW!!*

WOW!!

I got my end of the slap-a-newb today from DonWeb and Smoked...
and I was certainly one slapped newb! Thanks So much!!!

The damage was a concussive shock to this newb
I have been really wanting to try some of these smokes...and some I had honestly not seen before...and I got a cool triple torch lighter to boot!

here is the damage...


----------



## RHNewfie

*Re: WOW!!*

How do I get signed up for this trade


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

As promised, Papichulo.
0103 8555 7491 1171 8723
:tu


----------



## jesto68

DonWeb,

It's been a month. Can I be added to the list for a 3rd trade.

Thanks!


----------



## Papichulo

Marlboro Cigars said:


> As promised, Papichulo.
> 0103 8555 7491 1171 8723
> :tu


You are quick. I preparing your bomb as we speak:r


----------



## jdbwolverines

Harland,
Sorry for the delay, but I finally got it out to you this morning.
DC# 0306 1070 0002 3364 3354


----------



## Kidrock387

can i sign up, im returning fulltime to club stogie, and vow to give it all i got


----------



## DonWeb

_HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!

To All Who See These Presents, Greetings:
Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in his proven trading abilities
and for contributions to the realm,
this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:

*Friendly Trading Gorilla.*

Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of jungle FTG,
all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
*
Arise - (Sir) avo_addict *

Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.

May your dieties have mercy on your newbies.​_


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

Eternal Rider - khubli 05/14
Eternal Rider - jdbwolverines
Eternal Rider - MeNimbus 05/14
Eternal Rider - SaltyMcGee 05/17
berk-m - bmagin320 05/11
berk-m - bhudson57 05/11
Papichulo - tchariya 5/21
Papichulo - Marlboro Cigars 5/21
DETROITPHA357 - borndead1 (pending verif)

DonWeb (SAM1) - hockeydad <--> mudd
DonWeb (SAM2) - strangg1 --> bkc888
DonWeb (SAM1) - screwbag <--> smoked

DonWeb (SAM1) - Prefy
DonWeb (SAM1) - Archer82
DonWeb (SAM1) - FattyCBR (rcvd)
DonWeb (SAM3) - mikeyj23 
DonWeb (SAM3) - PunchInTheMouth

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*
Sancho
avo_addict

*Newbies For Trades:*
virginia_dave (1st trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
Bleedingshrimp (2nd trade)

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

BigGreg (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
BamaDoc77 (2nd trade)
physiognomy (2nd trade)
EMSinTraining (2nd trade)
Hoplophile (2nd trade)
riverdawg (2nd trade)
erictheobscure (2nd trade)
john51277 (2nd trade)
Sniper2075 (2nd trade)
DJM (2nd trade)
FlyerFanX (2nd trade)
CanuckFan (2nd trade)
portny33 (2nd trade)
Slow Burn (2nd trade)
schnell987 (2nd trade)
Ceegar (2nd trade)
hurricane6 (2nd trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks max from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## RHNewfie

Maybe I should change it to "can I get signed up for this trade"


----------



## DennisP

RHNewfie said:


> Maybe I should change it to "can I get signed up for this trade"


I'm pretty sure it is ending in one week and no one new can be added.


----------



## RHNewfie

DennisP said:


> I'm pretty sure it is ending in one week and no one new can be added.


Ahhhhhh, you learn something new every day! Thanks!


----------



## cricky101

PM sent to Sancho


----------



## avo_addict

Thanks for the inauguration, Tony.

I can slap 2 newbs. I will be out of town starting tomorrow, so if you want to be slapped, PM me your addy today !!!

Edit: Sorry, I forgot that the newbs have to send the smokes to me first. Just send me a PM if you are interested to trade and I will give you my addy.


----------



## JCK

Congratulations Jim on the FTG status !


----------



## Sancho

cricky101 said:


> PM sent to Sancho


Looks like Cricky101 and myself are in a trade :tu


----------



## avo_addict

khubli said:


> Congratulations Jim on the FTG status !


Thanks, Ji. You're next in line for the FTG status.


----------



## auradefect

It's been a month since I first requested to be put on the list for my first trade. Can I be added for my 2nd trade please?


----------



## JCK

I got my end of the trade with Eternal Rider (Harland) today. Harland you outdid yourself !! Thanks for the tasty looking smokes. Some of these are new to me so I'm looking forward to them !

The Famous Nics I've heard so much about but haven't smoked ! Never seen an IT that long before. Are those Don Lino Africas?. They look vaguely familiar. The Gurkhas are always tasty treats. The Astral is new to me as well.

Thank you again brother !

This wraps up my 3rd NST trade.


----------



## Papichulo

Donweb, I am in a trade with Tchirya and Marlboro Cigars, but I can slap two more to help reduce the list :ss


----------



## newcigarz

DonWeb said:


> _HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!
> 
> To All Who See These Presents, Greetings:
> Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in his proven trading abilities
> and for contributions to the realm,
> this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:
> 
> *Friendly Trading Gorilla.*
> 
> Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of jungle FTG,
> all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
> *
> Arise - (Sir) avo_addict *
> 
> Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.
> 
> May your dieties have mercy on your newbies.​_


Congrats! :bl


----------



## tchariya

MFG!!! Papichulo did me up good!!! Wow...one hell of a selection. These RP *SGs I've never tried. Makes my end look like chump change. 


Helluva BoTL!


----------



## Papichulo

tchariya said:


> MFG!!! Papichulo did me up good!!! Wow...one hell of a selection. These RP *SGs I've never tried. Makes my end look like chump change.
> 
> Helluva BoTL!


It is all good. Lucky for you I just received several boxes of goodies:tu

This is how we do it in Club Stogie:tu


----------



## Bleedingshrimp

PM'd Avo Addict :ss


----------



## cricky101

tchariya said:


> MFG!!! Papichulo did me up good!!! Wow...one hell of a selection. These RP *SGs I've never tried. Makes my end look like chump change.
> 
> Helluva BoTL!


Those sungrowns look great. I think I'm going to have to try some of those OSGs. :tu


----------



## cricky101

Sancho said:


> Looks like Cricky101 and myself are in a trade :tu


In the mail today: 0103 8555 7490 2973 4747 :tu


----------



## bhudson57

I received my package today from berk-m and wow, the pic speaks for itself. Pepins :dr










Donweb, this completes my third and final NST as a newb.


----------



## Smoked

bhudson57 said:


> I received my package today from berk-m and wow, the pic speaks for itself. Pepins :dr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donweb, this completes my third and final NST as a newb.


Oh man!


----------



## DennisP

bhudson57 said:


> I received my package today from berk-m and wow, the pic speaks for itself. Pepins :dr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donweb, this completes my third and final NST as a newb.


WOW :dr

How long did it take to get up from the ground after getting hit with that?


----------



## bmagin320

so matt (berk-m) asked me for preferences for our nst. i mentioned a few different things, saying "here are some of my favorites, but anything is cool".
i send him 6 decent sticks
what does he do? goes above and beyond generous, AND THEN, leaves me a note apologizing for not getting me what i mentioned. 
this is the epitome of a selfless botl.
i can't say thanks enough


----------



## newcigarz

bhudson57 said:


> I received my package today from berk-m and wow, the pic speaks for itself. Pepins :dr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donweb, this completes my third and final NST as a newb.


Nice lookin smokes there!


----------



## berk-m

bmagin320 said:


> so matt (berk-m) asked me for preferences for our nst. i mentioned a few different things, saying "here are some of my favorites, but anything is cool".
> i send him 6 decent sticks
> what does he do? goes above and beyond generous, AND THEN, leaves me a note apologizing for not getting me what i mentioned.
> this is the epitome of a selfless botl.
> i can't say thanks enough


Hope you enjoy them, thanks again for the sticks and kind words


----------



## BigDawgFan

If someone could show me which of the 165 pages has the sign up sheet I would like to sign up.
Thanks in advance.
Mike


----------



## daniel2001

BigDawgFan said:


> If someone could show me which of the 165 pages has the sign up sheet I would like to sign up.
> Thanks in advance.
> Mike


A big +1


----------



## auradefect

bhudson57 said:


> I received my package today from berk-m and wow, the pic speaks for itself. Pepins :dr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donweb, this completes my third and final NST as a newb.


Wow, those are some amazing smokes. 
What is the name of the stogie with the barber pole style wrapper?


----------



## Papichulo

Marlboro Cigar slapped this gorilla around... Unfortunately my digital camera is on the fritz so this is what I got:

AF Chateau Maduro
Oliva Serie O Torpedo
Padron Standard Corona
El Rey Del Mundo Robuto Largo or Choix Supreme
Perdomo Reserve Cabinet Giant or something

I just fired back and let's just say you will be destroyed :gn:mn

TR #0305 0830 0002 1834 5424


----------



## hockeydad

I received package from the Slap the Noob. Thanks Donweb and Mudd


The kitten didn't come in the mail. That's Jimmy.



Thanks so much guys. Am looking forward to smoking each and every one of them.


----------



## Eternal Rider

I received jdbwolverines' package. A wonderful selection of sticks and very well packed. I will enjoy them soon.
Here is the list
CAO Criolla Pato
La Flor Dominicana 2000 Toro
Indian Tabac Cheif Double Corona
Rocky Patel Sun-Grown Toro
Perdomo Reserve Maduro Toro

I will get my end out Tues to avoid a long delay in the mail

Thanks
Harland


----------



## Papichulo

I want to help Donweb reduce this list... :bx

The first two newbies in the list below to email me I will start your second trade. I have some nice sticks to send your way. :mn

BamaDoc77 (2nd trade)
physiognomy (2nd trade)
EMSinTraining (2nd trade)
Hoplophile (2nd trade)
riverdawg (2nd trade)
erictheobscure (2nd trade)
john51277 (2nd trade)
Sniper2075 (2nd trade)
DJM (2nd trade)
FlyerFanX (2nd trade)
CanuckFan (2nd trade)
portny33 (2nd trade)
Slow Burn (2nd trade)
schnell987 (2nd trade)
Ceegar (2nd trade)
hurricane6 (2nd trade)


----------



## Leeboob

well fellas, it's been a few months since i last brought a newb to his knees. i really miss that feeling. 

so, mr. tony, if you will. i would like to get it on. times two.

Spanks!

Lee


----------



## cre8v1

Sorry for the delay in posting pics. rockyr hit me hard and I wanted to post the pics. Somehow words don't fully describe how awesome this trade was. Thanks again, David!! :ss


----------



## Papichulo

Donweb, I am just waiting on Tchirya's package I expect that should be hitting very soon. 

As in an earlier post today, I returned fire to Marlboro Cigars. 

In attempt to reduce the list I was solicited the first two newbies to respond and they did with honor. 

EMSintraining and Huricane6 are in a trade with me so please take them off the list of waiting newbs. :ss

Once I get done slapping these guys around I might be up for more.


----------



## Hoplophile

Papichulo said:


> I want to help Donweb reduce this list... :bx
> 
> The first two newbies in the list below to email me I will start your second trade. I have some nice sticks to send your way. :mn
> 
> BamaDoc77 (2nd trade)
> physiognomy (2nd trade)
> EMSinTraining (2nd trade)
> Hoplophile (2nd trade)
> riverdawg (2nd trade)
> erictheobscure (2nd trade)
> john51277 (2nd trade)
> Sniper2075 (2nd trade)
> DJM (2nd trade)
> FlyerFanX (2nd trade)
> CanuckFan (2nd trade)
> portny33 (2nd trade)
> Slow Burn (2nd trade)
> schnell987 (2nd trade)
> Ceegar (2nd trade)
> hurricane6 (2nd trade)


Papichulo, PM sent.


----------



## DonWeb

_HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!

To All Who See These Presents, Greetings:
Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in his proven trading abilities
and for contributions to the realm,
this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:

*Friendly Trading Gorilla.*

Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of jungle FTG,
all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
*
Arise - (Sir) khubli *

Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.

May your dieties have mercy on your newbies.​_


----------



## DonWeb

_HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!

To All Who See These Presents, Greetings:
Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in his proven trading abilities
and for contributions to the realm,
this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:

*Friendly Trading Gorilla.*

Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of jungle FTG,
all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
*
Arise - (Sir) bhudson57 *

Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.

May your dieties have mercy on your newbies.​_


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

Eternal Rider - jdbwolverines
Eternal Rider - MeNimbus 05/14
Eternal Rider - SaltyMcGee 05/17
Papichulo - Marlboro Cigars 5/21
Papichulo - EMSintraining 5/25
Papichulo - Hurricane6 5/26
DETROITPHA357 - borndead1 (pending verif)
Sancho - cricky101 5/23 
avo_addict - Bleedingshrimp 5/24
DonWeb (SAM1) - FattyCBR <---> Hurricane6

DonWeb (SAM1) - Prefy
DonWeb (SAM3) - mikeyj23

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*
avo_addict
Leeboob x2
berk-m x2

*Newbies For Trades:*
virginia_dave (1st trade) <-------- last call
BigGreg (2nd trade)
cricky101 (2nd trade)
BamaDoc77 (2nd trade)
physiognomy (2nd trade)
Hoplophile (2nd trade)
riverdawg (2nd trade)

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*

erictheobscure (2nd trade)
john51277 (2nd trade)
Sniper2075 (2nd trade)
DJM (2nd trade)
FlyerFanX (2nd trade)
CanuckFan (2nd trade)
portny33 (2nd trade)
Slow Burn (2nd trade)
schnell987 (2nd trade)
Ceegar (2nd trade)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
once an ftg is listed; the ng at the top of the list will have three days to pm for a trade
if the ng is inactive he\she will drop off the list, and the next ng will have three days...

*5 sticks max from the NG... unless otherwise declared by the on deck FTG.*


----------



## berk-m

I can take 2 newbs as well to help get this final list complete


----------



## newcigarz

DonWeb said:


> _HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!
> 
> To All Who See These Presents, Greetings:
> Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in his proven trading abilities
> and for contributions to the realm,
> this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:
> 
> *Friendly Trading Gorilla.*
> 
> Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of jungle FTG,
> all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
> *
> Arise - (Sir) khubli *
> 
> Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.
> 
> May your dieties have mercy on your newbies.​_


Congrats khubli! :bl


----------



## newcigarz

DonWeb said:


> _HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!
> 
> To All Who See These Presents, Greetings:
> Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in his proven trading abilities
> and for contributions to the realm,
> this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:
> 
> *Friendly Trading Gorilla.*
> 
> Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of jungle FTG,
> all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
> *
> Arise - (Sir) bhudson57 *
> 
> Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.
> 
> May your dieties have mercy on your newbies.​_


Congrats bhudson57! :bl


----------



## physiognomy

PM sent to avo_addict... :ss


----------



## hurricane6

Sir Papichulo DC#03060320000532186021


----------



## berk-m

DonWeb said:


> _HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!
> 
> To All Who See These Presents, Greetings:
> Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in his proven trading abilities
> and for contributions to the realm,
> this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:
> 
> *Friendly Trading Gorilla.*
> 
> Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of jungle FTG,
> all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
> *
> Arise - (Sir) bhudson57 *
> 
> Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.
> 
> May your dieties have mercy on your newbies.​_


Congrats, man - I hope you will be able to smack newbies after this thread


----------



## BamaDoc77

PM sent to LeeBoob.....


----------



## Papichulo

OK, I was just slapped around by somebody, but who I do not know. I am thinking it was Tchariya. Tchariya hit me up and confirm. My digital camera is still on the fritz, but this is what I got:

AF Chateau Double Maduro
Punch Churchill
A luscious Padron
RP Vintage 90
CAO Gold. 

I cannot wait to dig into them:tu


----------



## gocowboys

How do I get added to this list? Please put me on.


----------



## erictheobscure

Papichulo said:


> I want to help Donweb reduce this list... :bx
> 
> The first two newbies in the list below to email me I will start your second trade. I have some nice sticks to send your way. :mn
> 
> BamaDoc77 (2nd trade)
> physiognomy (2nd trade)
> EMSinTraining (2nd trade)
> Hoplophile (2nd trade)
> riverdawg (2nd trade)
> erictheobscure (2nd trade)
> john51277 (2nd trade)
> Sniper2075 (2nd trade)
> DJM (2nd trade)
> FlyerFanX (2nd trade)
> CanuckFan (2nd trade)
> portny33 (2nd trade)
> Slow Burn (2nd trade)
> schnell987 (2nd trade)
> Ceegar (2nd trade)
> hurricane6 (2nd trade)


I might be too late, but I'm sending a PM


----------



## BamaDoc77

Me and Leeboob are on.........................


----------



## screwbag

I'm up for a second trade...I would love to be put on whatever list is fitting...the slap-a-newb thing was great! so sign me up please!

Thanks!


----------



## Addiction

I am ready for my first trade now that I actually have smokes to trade and a way to ship them.


----------



## MeNimbus

DonWeb, 

My trade with Eternal Rider has been concluded. He sent me a few Gurkhas:dr, which I am eager to try. He also sent a Nicaraguan, Vegas 5, Montecristo (Non-Cuban), a gerbil, and a Carlos Torano.  Thank you Eternal Rider. :ss 

Happy Memorial Day! :bl:al


----------



## Papichulo

MeNimbus said:


> DonWeb,
> 
> My trade with Eternal Rider has been concluded. He sent me a few Gurkhas:dr, which I am eager to try. He also sent a Nicaraguan, Vegas 5, Montecristo (Non-Cuban), a gerbil, and a Carlos Torano. Thank you Eternal Rider.
> 
> Happy Memorial Day!


Ahhh, can you post a pic of the gerbil:r


----------



## Leeboob

i've got one locked and loaded. waitin' on a second. come on fellas. it ain't gonna hurt that much.

Lee


----------



## scoot

Leeboob said:


> i've got one locked and loaded. waitin' on a second. come on fellas. it ain't gonna hurt that much.
> 
> Lee


I would certainly like to get in on this action, but do I have to be put on some list before I can play? Don't mean to sound ignorant or trollish, but I'm not sure where to go to get started on the NST.


----------



## berk-m

DonWeb said:


> *In Progress:*
> 
> Eternal Rider - jdbwolverines
> Eternal Rider - MeNimbus 05/14
> Eternal Rider - SaltyMcGee 05/17
> Papichulo - Marlboro Cigars 5/21
> Papichulo - EMSintraining 5/25
> Papichulo - Hurricane6 5/26
> DETROITPHA357 - borndead1 (pending verif)
> Sancho - cricky101 5/23
> avo_addict - Bleedingshrimp 5/24
> DonWeb (SAM1) - FattyCBR <---> Hurricane6
> 
> DonWeb (SAM1) - Prefy
> DonWeb (SAM3) - mikeyj23
> 
> *Friendly Trading Gorillas:*
> avo_addict
> Leeboob x2
> berk-m x2
> 
> *Newbies For Trades:*
> virginia_dave (1st trade) <-------- last call
> BigGreg (2nd trade)
> cricky101 (2nd trade)
> BamaDoc77 (2nd trade)
> physiognomy (2nd trade)
> Hoplophile (2nd trade)
> riverdawg (2nd trade)
> 
> *==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*
> 
> erictheobscure (2nd trade)
> john51277 (2nd trade)
> Sniper2075 (2nd trade)
> DJM (2nd trade)
> FlyerFanX (2nd trade)
> CanuckFan (2nd trade)
> portny33 (2nd trade)
> Slow Burn (2nd trade)
> schnell987 (2nd trade)
> Ceegar (2nd trade)
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> --
> Come on now guys, only 4 days left let's finish this list up. I don't want to see anyone get left out.


----------



## Papichulo

Tcharyia and I have completed our trade:ss


----------



## tchariya

I want to extend a huge Thank You for the amount of work done by DonWeb to keep this NST going and going and going and going......damn energizer bunny! Without his countless hours and gorilla wiseness of the jungle, most of us would still be picking our hairy asses trying to trade with others to try to build our reputation and have a little fun!

Thanks a hell of a lot DonWeb!
See ya next HERF.

-tchariya

:bl :bl :bl :bl :bl (it would only let me use 5 images!!!)


----------



## Dukeuni

Please place me on the list. Thanks!


----------



## avo_addict

Donweb, I am trading with BleedingShrimp and Physiognomy.


----------



## avo_addict

DonWeb said:


> _HEAR YE, HEAR YE - All Jungle Denizens !!
> 
> To All Who See These Presents, Greetings:
> Know ye that reposing special trust and confidence in his proven trading abilities
> and for contributions to the realm,
> this worthy is hereby accorded the much desired honorific:
> 
> *Friendly Trading Gorilla.*
> 
> Recognize that as this honored simian maintains the standards & rituals of jungle FTG,
> all rights and privileges thereunto pertaining shall remain conferred.
> *
> Arise - (Sir) khubli *
> 
> Go forth and spread trades upon the earth.
> 
> May your dieties have mercy on your newbies.​_


Congrats on the FTG status, Ji :bl


----------



## Sancho

I received Chris's (Cricky101) package today, excellent selection of smokes! He hit me the following:

CAO MX2 Robusto
Opus xXx
Oliva Serie O Churchill
Double Chateau Feunte SG
and a Sancho Panza Beli

Needless to say I'll have to pick some choice return fire for this one :ss


----------



## JCK

Thanks Jim !


----------



## bhudson57

berk-m said:


> Congrats, man - I hope you will be able to smack newbies after this thread


Thanks! I hope so too!

Donweb, is it too late to take on 2 newbs?


----------



## physiognomy

avo_addict said:


> Donweb, I am trading with BleedingShrimp and Physiognomy.


My end will go out today...

DC# 0103 8555 7490 8553 5319

Enjoy!!! :ss


----------



## Leeboob

well since everyone seems to be sittin' around with their thumb up their butt, i'm gonna make the second slot in my trade a:

*:mn WILD :mn*

*MONKEY*

*SPECIAL!!!*

the first person to call it gets it. i don't care whether you signed up 5 minutes ago or five years months ago. just get in this.​
Lee


----------



## Strangg1

Leeboob said:


> well since everyone seems to be sittin' around with their thumb up their butt, i'm gonna make the second slot in my trade a:
> 
> *:mn WILD :mn*​
> *MONKEY*​
> *SPECIAL!!!*​
> the first person to call it gets it. i don't care whether you signed up 5 minutes ago or five years months ago. just get in this.​
> Lee


I'll take it!

How wild of a monkey I gotta be?

~S


----------



## DonWeb

*In Progress:*

Eternal Rider - jdbwolverines
Eternal Rider - SaltyMcGee 05/17
Papichulo - Marlboro Cigars 5/21
Papichulo - EMSintraining 5/25
Papichulo - Hurricane6 5/26
DETROITPHA357 - borndead1 (pending verif)
Sancho - cricky101 5/23 
avo_addict - Bleedingshrimp 5/24
avo_addict - physiognomy 5/26
DonWeb (SAM1) - FattyCBR <---> Hurricane6
Leeboob - BamaDoc77 5/26
Leeboob - Strangg1 5/29

*Friendly Trading Gorillas:*
Leeboob
bhudson57 x 2
berk-m x2

*Newbies For Trades:*
BigGreg (2nd trade)
Hoplophile (2nd trade)
riverdawg (2nd trade)
erictheobscure (2nd trade)
john51277 (2nd trade)
Sniper2075 (2nd trade)
DJM (2nd trade)
FlyerFanX (2nd trade)
CanuckFan (2nd trade)
portny33 (2nd trade)
Slow Burn (2nd trade)
schnell987 (2nd trade)
Ceegar (2nd trade)

*==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## DonWeb

First Trader *Red Rover* Suggestion...

Although I'm steppin out, you 1st traders may want to think about doin' some Red Rover Trading.

you know: *red rover, red rover send "Hawksfan" on over.*

Basically call each other out to get a trade in (and experience).
- use the same rules as the NST...

1) get added to the 1st trader list
2) post that you're calling another 1st trader out. 
2a) if they're in a trade - leave 'em alone​2b) if you call someone out - you send first​3) post that you've accepted the callout.
4) trade addresses
5) post when the ends are complete.
6) update the list.
7) relax and enjoy the experience.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
here are the 1st traders since May 10th who've wanted to trade.
*
RED ROVER LIST*
Virginia_Dave
Hawksfan 
Truckinusa
IrishCorona
daniel2001
RHNewfie
BigDawgFan
Reggiebuckeye
Addiction
Scoot
Dukeuni

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
if this takes off, it should eventually have it's own thread


----------



## Slow Burn

Don Web I will trade with LeeBoob as well. I had sent him a PM after his wildmonkey special posted but will take his other open slot as it had been claimed by Strangg1


----------



## Leeboob

tony, 
i don't really know what happened. slowburn actually pm'ed me first, but i'll take both of them. go ahead and show me trading with strangg1, bamadoc, and slowburn. 

Lee


----------



## gocowboys

DonWeb said:


> First Trader *Red Rover* Suggestion...
> 
> Although I'm steppin out, you 1st traders may want to think about doin' some Red Rover Trading.
> 
> you know: *red rover, red rover send "Hawksfan" on over.*
> 
> Basically call each other out to get a trade in (and experience).
> - use the same rules as the NST...
> 
> 1) get added to the 1st trader list
> 
> 2) post that you're calling another 1st trader out. 2a) if they're in a trade - leave 'em alone​2b) if you call someone out - you send first​3) post that you've accepted the callout.
> 4) trade addresses
> 5) post when the ends are complete.
> 6) update the list.
> 7) relax and enjoy the experience.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> here are the 1st traders since May 10th who've wanted to trade.
> 
> *RED ROVER LIST*
> Virginia_Dave
> Hawksfan
> Truckinusa
> IrishCorona
> daniel2001
> RHNewfie
> BigDawgFan
> Reggiebuckeye
> Addiction
> Scoot
> Dukeuni
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> if this takes off, it should eventually have it's own thread


So like this?

Red rover, Red rover send Addiction on over?

You up for it?


----------



## Addiction

reggiebuckeye said:


> So like this?
> 
> Red rover, Red rover send Addiction on over?
> 
> You up for it?


I accept the trade heartily. I'll shoot you a PM in moments.


----------



## RaiderinKS

So is this action still open for zero trade gorilla n00bs? I heard it was closed.


----------



## hurricane6

Thanks Donweb!!!! Mr. Donweb sent me my SAM package back and added 4 of his own- CAO cameroon, CAO black(i think), monte cristo and a HdM. i haven't tried any of these, so Mr. Donweb, thanks for everything!!!:tu:ss


----------



## bmagin320

can i jump on for my final trade?
i feel the need as a top contender amateur to challenge a pro to a smackdown!!


----------



## Strangg1

Leeboob said:


> tony,
> i don't really know what happened. slowburn actually pm'ed me first, but i'll take both of them. go ahead and show me trading with strangg1, bamadoc, and slowburn.
> 
> Lee


If he PM'd you first I don't mind stepping back. I have had a couple of nice trades lately, I'm not greedy 

~S


----------



## schnell987

DonWeb said:


> *In Progress:*
> 
> Eternal Rider - jdbwolverines
> Eternal Rider - SaltyMcGee 05/17
> Papichulo - Marlboro Cigars 5/21
> Papichulo - EMSintraining 5/25
> Papichulo - Hurricane6 5/26
> DETROITPHA357 - borndead1 (pending verif)
> Sancho - cricky101 5/23
> avo_addict - Bleedingshrimp 5/24
> avo_addict - physiognomy 5/26
> DonWeb (SAM1) - FattyCBR <---> Hurricane6
> Leeboob - BamaDoc77 5/26
> Leeboob - Strangg1 5/29
> 
> *Friendly Trading Gorillas:*
> Leeboob
> bhudson57 x 2
> berk-m x2
> 
> *Newbies For Trades:*
> BigGreg (2nd trade)
> Hoplophile (2nd trade)
> riverdawg (2nd trade)
> erictheobscure (2nd trade)
> john51277 (2nd trade)
> Sniper2075 (2nd trade)
> DJM (2nd trade)
> FlyerFanX (2nd trade)
> CanuckFan (2nd trade)
> portny33 (2nd trade)
> Slow Burn (2nd trade)
> schnell987 (2nd trade)
> Ceegar (2nd trade)
> 
> *==== above this line (you're active ... pm somebody)===========*
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


PM sent to berk-m.


----------



## Leeboob

Strangg1 said:


> If he PM'd you first I don't mind stepping back. I have had a couple of nice trades lately, I'm not greedy
> 
> ~S


don't worry about it brother. i think i can handle the 3 of you.:ss


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Recieved Papichilo's end today.

1 x Pirate's Gold
1 x K Hansotia
2 x RP OSG
1 x Padilla Edicion Especial
1 x La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurado
2 x RP Vintage 92
1 x Fonseca Habana Seleccion










I'm going to have some fun comparing the RP SG to the OSGs you sent me.
The Padilla Edicion Especial is a great smoke and I've been wanting to try another one.
Finally, the La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurado is a cigar that was on my wish list; 
wish it was a Maduro, but a beautiful smoke I will definitely enjoy nonetheless.

Thanks for the great smokes.
:tu


----------



## Addiction

Reggie Buckeye and I are all set to do our first trade.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Donweb, seeing as my trade w/ Papichulo has been completed and it has been over a month since I asked to be signed up for my second trade -
would it be okay to get added to the list for my third and final NST?
:tu


----------



## FattyCBR

Donweb I received my end of the trade yesterday, it looks great thanks. It has a 5 Vegas, a HDM, a CAO maduro and a Padron.


----------



## portny33

I threw berk-m a PM for my 3rd and final trade

:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

portny33 said:


> I threw berk-m a PM for my 3rd and final trade


Thanks portny33, I think I will do that.
:tu


----------



## Hoplophile

PM sent to bhudson57 requesting participation in my 2nd trade.


----------



## berk-m

I'm trading with:

schnell987

Marlboro Cigars

and

Portny33 (even if he's a Yankee fan)


----------



## FlyerFanX

PM sent to bhudson57 requesting my 2nd trade.


----------



## portny33

berk-m: I will get your package out tommorow around lunch time I will post back with the DC#


----------



## Sancho

Haven't forgot about you Cricky101, will be mailing it out today! DC # to follow


----------



## borndead1

DonWeb, Booker and I ARE doing my third NST trade.

*ahem*

HEY BOOKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Your package went out today. 

DC# 0306 0320 0003 6081 1911


----------



## cricky101

Sancho said:


> Haven't forgot about you Cricky101, will be mailing it out today! DC # to follow


Sweet! :ss


----------



## Sancho

Cricky101 - On the way, threw a extra in as I enjoyed it on my way to mail your package 

DC: 0307 0020 0004 0455 7685


----------



## Eternal Rider

jdbwolverines your package is in the mail
DC#0306200000337143716

Sorry for the delay
Harland


----------



## jesto68

Can I get back on the list for my 3rd trade? I'm anxious to start bustin in nOObs.

-


----------



## shaerza

DonWeb said:


> First Trader *Red Rover* Suggestion...
> 
> Although I'm steppin out, you 1st traders may want to think about doin' some Red Rover Trading.
> 
> you know: *red rover, red rover send "Hawksfan" on over.*
> 
> Basically call each other out to get a trade in (and experience).
> - use the same rules as the NST...
> 
> 1) get added to the 1st trader list
> 2) post that you're calling another 1st trader out. 2a) if they're in a trade - leave 'em alone​2b) if you call someone out - you send first​3) post that you've accepted the callout.
> 4) trade addresses
> 5) post when the ends are complete.
> 6) update the list.
> 7) relax and enjoy the experience.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> here are the 1st traders since May 10th who've wanted to trade.
> *
> RED ROVER LIST*
> Virginia_Dave
> Hawksfan
> Truckinusa
> IrishCorona
> daniel2001
> RHNewfie
> BigDawgFan
> Reggiebuckeye
> Addiction
> Scoot
> Dukeuni
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> if this takes off, it should eventually have it's own thread


Are any gorillas stepping up to keep the trader list up to date? I would like to be placed on a list as a first time trader. I think this system could be pretty fun


----------



## Addiction

The package is on the move, I say again headquarters the package is on the move. DC is 0307 0020 0003 7441 4902

Reggiebuckeye and I switched places in case that isn't totally obvious.


----------



## shaggy

shaerza said:


> Are any gorillas stepping up to keep the trader list up to date? I would like to be placed on a list as a first time trader. I think this system could be pretty fun


here are the 1st traders since May 10th who've wanted to trade.

RED ROVER LIST
Virginia_Dave
Hawksfan 
Truckinusa
IrishCorona
daniel2001
RHNewfie
BigDawgFan
Reggiebuckeye----in a trade
Addiction----in a trade
Scoot
Dukeuni
shaerza

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
if this takes off, it should eventually have it's own thread

i am not takin this on,,,,,just helpin out


----------



## Papichulo

DONWEB, Hurricane6 spanked this gorilla today:gn

My camera is still on the fritz and this is what I received:

Hoya De Monterey Excalibur 1066
Rocky Patel Conneticut
Cuesta Rey Centro Fina Sun Grown
Nording
Don Pepin Blue Label lancero

As you can see a wonderful selection of cigars. I am off to enjoy the lancero! Thanks Hurricane6:tu

I will get your BOMB out tomorrow! :gn:gn


----------



## SteveDMatt

RaiderinKS said:


> So is this action still open for zero trade gorilla n00bs? I heard it was closed.


I picked up RaiderinKC for his first trade.

I know I'm not a FTG, but I thought I would try to help out as DonWeb is stepping down after a tremendous NST. Sorry if I stepped on any toes.

I agree that the 1st trade newbies should call each other out (red rover). But if there are some gorillas around that can pick up a 1st timer, I don't think that could hurt.

I will also take on 1 more from the red rover list. First from the list to PM me.


----------



## Slow Burn

leeboob dc* 0306 1070 0003 2718 0758


----------



## bhudson57

Pm's responded to Hoplophile and FlyerFanX!

Let's get ready to rumble!


----------



## berk-m

shaggy said:


> here are the 1st traders since May 10th who've wanted to trade.
> 
> RED ROVER LIST
> Virginia_Dave
> Hawksfan
> Truckinusa
> IrishCorona
> daniel2001
> RHNewfie
> BigDawgFan
> Reggiebuckeye----in a trade
> Addiction----in a trade
> Scoot
> Dukeuni
> shaerza
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> if this takes off, it should eventually have it's own thread
> 
> i am not takin this on,,,,,just helpin out


-----------------------------------------------------------------

I am in no way qualified but I would be happy to pitch in and help out as much as possible with this thread or a new one along the same lines - I think this is one of the best and easiest ways to get started in the jungle. If there is anything I can do please let me know.


----------



## IrishCorona

Let me preface by saying genuine thanks to all of yooz who are stepping up to the plate and trying to help out. I'm new here and have tried to get in on this newbie trade.......I respectfully don't understand what is going on here though.

I'm out of town right now on buisness but I'll be home tomorrow evening. I don't have the larger selection of ISOM's I use to have but I have a very respectable collection started back up and would love to trade with a newbie or veteran alike.

Someone pm if yaz got the balls for a real trade. Ask Auradefect in our newbie PIF....I don't fuk around...lol.

Tis better to give then recieve anyhow!:ss


----------



## SteveDMatt

shaggy said:


> here are the 1st traders since May 10th who've wanted to trade.
> 
> RED ROVER LIST
> Virginia_Dave
> Hawksfan
> Truckinusa
> IrishCorona
> daniel2001
> RHNewfie
> BigDawgFan
> Reggiebuckeye----in a trade
> Addiction----in a trade
> Scoot-----In a trade w/ SteveDMatt
> Dukeuni
> shaerza
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> if this takes off, it should eventually have it's own thread
> 
> i am not takin this on,,,,,just helpin out


I took on Scoot


----------



## shaerza

redrover redrover send irishcorona right over!


----------



## Papichulo

Hurricane6 Right back at you!

0307 000 0004 5582 6358:bx


----------



## Papichulo

EMSintraining laid the smackdown. Sorry no camera no photos, but this is what I received:

A Big Dark Fat Gurkha Perfecto
CAO Black
5 Vegas 'A'
Litto Gomez (Looks like one of the those limited chest LGs :tu)
Padilla Hybrid

Hey, send me a pm w/address. I destroyed your address trying to get into the layers of electric tape:r


----------



## Strangg1

Leeboob said:


> don't worry about it brother. i think i can handle the 3 of you.:ss


Incoming via DHL 2-day, just sent it off a couple hours ago (but got it in on time for it to go out today) the tracking number might not be in the system yet.

tracking: 56992800141

~S


----------



## hurricane6

Papichulo said:


> Hurricane6 Right back at you!
> 
> 0307 000 0004 5582 6358:bx


looking forward to it! thank you sir!


----------



## DennisP

Can I get on the trade list now that one is going again? I asked a few weeks back, but that was when everything was in limbo.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

My end went out today to berk-m.
DC: 0103 8555 7490 0302 6479
:tu


----------



## shaggy

RED ROVER LIST
Virginia_Dave
Hawksfan 
Truckinusa
IrishCorona
daniel2001
RHNewfie
BigDawgFan
Reggiebuckeye----in a trade
Addiction----in a trade
Scoot-----In a trade w/ SteveDMatt
Dukeuni
shaerza----callin out irishcorona
DennisP


----------



## hockeydad

Atta boy, Mike. Steppin up for the NST. First the Canadian Trade now this. Next the world.


----------



## shaggy

hockeydad said:


> Atta boy, Mike. Steppin up for the NST. First the Canadian Trade now this. Next the world.


just helpin out a bit while the NST is in a bit of a transition


----------



## BigDawgFan

Red rover send a damn cigar over .... anyone want to trade ?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Ok...I am ready and need to trade.


----------



## Tidefan73

I need to start trading too!!! What do I do?!?!


----------



## shaerza

First Trader *Red Rover* Suggestion...

Although I'm steppin out, you 1st traders may want to think about doin' some Red Rover Trading.

you know: *red rover, red rover send "Hawksfan" on over.*

Basically call each other out to get a trade in (and experience).
- use the same rules as the NST...

1) get added to the 1st trader list
2) post that you're calling another 1st trader out. 2a) if they're in a trade - leave 'em alone​2b) if you call someone out - you send first​3) post that you've accepted the callout.
4) trade addresses
5) post when the ends are complete.
6) update the list.
7) relax and enjoy the experience.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
here are the 1st traders since May 10th who've wanted to trade.
*
RED ROVER LIST*

Virginia_Dave
Hawksfan
Truckinusa
IrishCorona
daniel2001
RHNewfie
BigDawgFan
Reggiebuckeye----in a trade
Addiction----in a trade
Scoot-----In a trade w/ SteveDMatt
Dukeuni
shaerza----callin out irishcorona
DennisP
Deuce
Tidefan73

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
if this takes off, it should eventually have it's own thread


----------



## Tidefan73

Red Rover, Red Rover, send *BigDawgFan *over!! :tu

Clash of the SEC East and West!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Red Rover...yada yada yada, send *Dukeuni *over


----------



## shaerza

Can we/should we start a new thread for sticky for the red rover. Will be easier for new gorillas to catch the rules and less clutter for the final NST trades.
*
RED ROVER LIST*

Virginia_Dave
Hawksfan
Truckinusa
IrishCorona
daniel2001
RHNewfie
BigDawgFan
Reggiebuckeye----in a trade
Addiction----in a trade
Scoot-----In a trade w/ SteveDMatt
Dukeuni
shaerza----callin out irishcorona
DennisP
Deuce----callin out dukeuni
Tidefan73----calling out bigdawg


----------



## BamaDoc77

shaerza said:


> Can we/should we start a new thread for sticky for the red rover. Will be easier for new gorillas to catch the rules and less clutter for the final NST trades.
> *
> RED ROVER LIST*
> 
> Virginia_Dave
> Hawksfan
> Truckinusa
> IrishCorona
> daniel2001
> RHNewfie
> BigDawgFan
> Reggiebuckeye----in a trade
> Addiction----in a trade
> Scoot-----In a trade w/ SteveDMatt
> Dukeuni
> shaerza----callin out irishcorona
> DennisP
> Deuce----callin out dukeuni
> Tidefan73----calling out bigdawg


UA vs UGA (tidefan vs bigdawg) a sign of things to come this fall....i like it


----------



## scoot

Package in the mail SteveDMatt

0306 1070 0001 3649 2288


----------



## Hoplophile

bhudson57, I will ship my end Monday to avoid having smokes sitting in limbo through the weekend... I'll post the tracking no. then.


----------



## FlyerFanX

On it's way bhudson57

DC 0307 0020 0005 1313 1127


----------



## avo_addict

Received a nice selection of smokes from Physiognomy. I will ship the return fire either today or tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## smokeyscotch

Can I be added to the Red Rover List at an appropriate time good sir?

Thanks :tu


----------



## shaggy

smokeyscotch said:


> Can I be added to the Red Rover List at an appropriate time good sir?
> 
> Thanks :tu


currently the red rover list is for first time traders only i believe
another version of the NST will be up shortly


----------



## physiognomy

avo_addict said:


> Received a nice selection of smokes from Physiognomy. I will ship the return fire either today or tomorrow at the latest.


Glad they got there safely Jim! I hope you enjoy some of those... :ss


----------



## stogie4u4me

Please add me to the list for a third trade.

Thanks 

David


----------



## ssutton219

How bout 2nd and 3rd time traders??? Can we get in on the Red Rover list also??? I really enjoyed my Slap-A-noob and would like a chance of trading again!!!


Shawn


----------



## Leeboob

slowburn's end arrived today. i'll wait for the other two before i post pics and ship off my destruct...i'm mean my end of the deal.


Lee


----------



## shaerza

ssutton219 said:


> How bout 2nd and 3rd time traders??? Can we get in on the Red Rover list also??? I really enjoyed my Slap-A-noob and would like a chance of trading again!!!
> 
> Shawn


I dont see any reason why a new red rover system would need to be limited. Any Mod imput on the topic?


----------



## Papichulo

EMSintraining here you go :gn

0307 0020 0004 5582 6396


----------



## shaggy

mods and others are working on replacing the NST but not decided yet as to what i know.....the red rover is just to get the first timers involved and started....the rest will be taken care of when the new NST start i would think


----------



## Dukeuni

Deuce said:


> Red Rover...yada yada yada, send *Dukeuni *over


Deuce just PM'd me, and I have sent my addy, and I have accepted the Red Rover.


----------



## shaggy

RED ROVER LIST

Virginia_Dave
Hawksfan
Truckinusa
IrishCorona
daniel2001
RHNewfie
BigDawgFan
Reggiebuckeye----in a trade
Addiction----in a trade
Scoot-----In a trade w/ SteveDMatt
Dukeuni----in trade w/deuce
shaerza----callin out irishcorona
DennisP
Deuce----in trade w/ dukeuni
Tidefan73----calling out bigdawg


BTW i think it is worth mentioning the former NST rules are in effect

5 sticks unless agreed upon before sending and i think both should send at the same time now


----------



## ssutton219

Thank you for the heads up Shaggy!!!


Keep us informed please!!


Shawn


----------



## shaggy

upon further thought i dont know why there couldnt be a Red Rover 2 list for second time traders and a Red Rover 3 list for third time traders.....if you guys want and there is enough intrest. maybe i am overstepping my bounds here but i dont see the harm in it and it will keep everyone interested and involved


----------



## stogie4u4me

shaggy said:


> upon further thought i dont know why there couldnt be a Red Rover 2 list for second time traders and a Red Rover 3 list for third time traders.....if you guys want and there is enough intrest. maybe i am overstepping my bounds here but i dont see the harm in it and it will keep everyone interested and involved


I would be interested in a Red Rover 3 list.


----------



## shaggy

Red Rover 3

stogie4u4me


----------



## DennisP

Why not just one list?


----------



## gocowboys

DennisP said:


> Why not just one list?


:tpd: I agree. Just track the trades. Three trades and they become a FTG that can participate if another Newbie Sampler starts. That will give everyone a chance to trade with some one and mix it up a little. Please don't complicate this.:sb

I am off my soapbox now. Move along. Nothing to see here.


----------



## gocowboys

Addiction,

The package is in San Antonio. I hope to get it today. I will get pics up once I have it in hand.


----------



## shaggy

the reason i steered toward first time traders only is because of the volume of ppl who want to be involved. i am not ready to jump in and i am sure i could not live up the the standard that donwebb has set to handle all the action that happens in this thread
i just wanted to make sure that it didnt die out and new gorillias didnt have the chance to experience the brotherhood of the jungle first hand that i was fortunate enough to see.
that being said i will continue to monitor and update a list for first time traders only. second and third trades can be made but i will not try keep track of them.


----------



## berk-m

Packages out to:

Marlboro Cigars – DC# 0307 0020 0000 6486 5656 :gn

And:

Portny33 – DC# 0307 0020 0000 6486 5663 :bx

Schnell987 and I have an arrangement:ss so I’m waiting to receive his package before his gets shipped out.


----------



## ssutton219

Shaggy....I commend what you are trying to do to keep it going...I would be interested in helping if need be and I would like to be added to the red rover 2 list!!


Shawn


----------



## hurricane6

worked half a day today and came home to find fattycbr's end of the trade at my doorstep!!fatty hooked this brother up with some phat sticks-
JdN Celebracion!!!!!
601 (black label)- this one has been on the LIST for awhile
Rocky Patel- conneticut, huge toro!!!!
Indian Tabac- Classic churchhill!!!!!! IT always good-haven't had this 1 yet
IT- bear, love these!!!!!!

Milan- you are awesome!! thanks for the trade!:tu


----------



## hurricane6

box #2 from Sir Papichulo-still a little dizzy from the smack around he gave me! Papichulo stepped up and generously helped get some trades done before Mr Donweb 'retired'. this is what i received from his end of the trade-
CI Legends- yellow label!!! CI Legends are great!
2 Rocky Patel OSG- 1 maduro and 1-natural? been eyeing these!!!
Fonseca- never had 1, look forward to it!
Rocky Patel- Sun grown- i can now remove from the LIST!!
LGC-Reserva Figurado, i like the LGC's never had this 1- looks very good!!!!
K. Hansotia(gurkha)- another one off the LIST!!!!!!
IT- maduro- great smokes!!!!!!!
Padilla- corojo edicion '06-haven't even seen these!! i love some Padilla!!!!
Rocky Patel- vintage '92- my favorite of the vintages!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sir Papichulo you have learned me well!! thanks for a great 3rd trade! i've had a couple of these, the others, i look forward to trying!!!!:ss


----------



## Papichulo

I am glad the last several trades I had this past month enlightned some newbies! What am I saying I am a newbie myself Now you are in the Smack A Newbie side now. Hurricane6 go smack around a newbie!:ss


----------



## hurricane6

Papichulo said:


> I am glad the last several trades I had this past month enlightned some newbies! What am I saying I am a newbie myself Now you are in the Smack A Newbie side now. Hurricane6 go smack around a newbie!:ss


with that being said (if it's not in bad form) the next newbie to call me out will get a smackin' hurricane style!!!(if this is in bad form, please disregard)


----------



## Papichulo

hurricane6 said:


> with that being said (if it's not in bad form) the next newbie to call me out will get a smackin' hurricane style!!!(if this is in bad form, please disregard)


Way to step up! :tu


----------



## Leeboob

bamadoc's end got here today, still waiting on strange1.


----------



## gocowboys

Addiction,

Fumble. The mail man did not deliver. I am a little upset about that. Been having issues with DHL now this. If it wasn't for my recent purchases, I would be very upest. I guess I wil lhave the package on Monday.


----------



## ssutton219

I am in no way a Gorilla here but...I feel as if we can all help each other to have fun and learn!! With that said and Shaggy doing the 1 Timers Red Rover list and I still have no life...I went back and made 2nd Timers and 3rd Timers
Red Rover Lists

2nd Timers 
smokeyscotch
screwbag
auradefect
ssutton219

3rd Timers
jesto68
stogie4u4me
bmagin320

now I am going to reread the rules again to make sure I follow them 100% but please add your name at the end of the lists and call out who ever you choose....now on the chance I have screwed up please feel free to pm or call out my error!!!! I also have the 1st Timers list and I am updating them and will add those when the 30 days are up as per the rules!

Shawn


----------



## gocowboys

Thank you.


----------



## hurricane6

way to step up ssutton219!!!:tu


----------



## screwbag

I'm on the 2nd timers list...do I call someone out? or wait to be called out? thanks!


----------



## SteveDMatt

screwbag said:


> I'm on the 2nd timers list...do I call someone out? or wait to be called out? thanks!


Either....

Nahh, just call soemone out!


----------



## ssutton219

either way...call them out or wait...its your call....Thank you hurricane6...just trying to do my part!!


Shawn



errrrr...boy I am slow


----------



## screwbag

well...then...ummm

Red Rover, Red Rover, send Auradefect on over!!

how's that for a start?


----------



## DennisP

I think it would be cool if we traded at different levels.

3rd timer calls out 2nd timer
2nd timer calls out 1st timer

Something like that? Just a thought.


----------



## ssutton219

well...like I said before....I am just trying to help out.....shaggy has alot on his plate to keep track of the 1st timers and I wanted a list for the rest of us..he does not want to maintain/track all 3 list and I don't blame him. I think we should stay with the 1-1, 2-2, 3-3 for now until a New Newbie Trade format is decided on....maybe you should pm shaggy and see whos working on the replacement and then pm them with your Idea??? Just my :2


Shawn



And if you call someone out you might want to PM them as with the retirement of Donweb alot of us stopped checking on this thread...


----------



## smokeyscotch

Red Rover, Red Rover - Send *screwbag *on over!!


----------



## screwbag

smokeyscotch said:


> Red Rover, Red Rover - Send *screwbag *on over!!


Accepted!!! I'll PM ya my addy! yer in for it now


----------



## ssutton219

2nd Timers 
smokeyscotch-in trade
screwbag-in trade
auradefect
ssutton219

3rd Timers
jesto68
stogie4u4me
bmagin320

see I told you guys I have no life!!!

Shawn


----------



## avo_addict

physiognomy said:


> Glad they got there safely Jim! I hope you enjoy some of those... :ss


Physiognomy, incoming 0411 9496 6850 0210 0295


----------



## screwbag

I'm also still callin out AuraDefect!!!!


----------



## SteveDMatt

I received Scoots end of the trade yesterday. It seems he can't follow directions as I asked him to send 4 sticks. As you can see below, he already has learned gorilla math.

I have only ever smoked the criollo and I did just take one of these Padillas out of a box pass, so now I have 2 to try.




I will get your end of this trade out tomorrow. Thanks for the nice selection.


----------



## SteveDMatt

Hay scoot....

0103 8555 7490 2668 8555

Thanks again.


----------



## smokeyscotch

screwbag said:


> I'm also still callin out AuraDefect!!!!


Man, somehow, I overlooked that you had called out Auradefect. Sorry bout that.


----------



## ssutton219

Red Rover Red Rover send AuraDefect over!!!!!



I am gonna pm him too!!!



Shawn


----------



## shaggy

RED ROVER LIST

Virginia_Dave
Hawksfan
Truckinusa
IrishCorona
daniel2001
RHNewfie
BigDawgFan
Reggiebuckeye----in a trade
Addiction----in a trade
Scoot-----In a trade w/ SteveDMatt
Dukeuni----in trade w/deuce
shaerza----callin out irishcorona
DennisP
Deuce----in trade w/ dukeuni
Tidefan73----calling out bigdawg


BTW i think it is worth mentioning the former NST rules are in effect

5 sticks unless agreed upon before sending and i think both should send at the same time now

dont forget to let someone know or update the list when your trade is completed


----------



## physiognomy

avo_addict said:


> Physiognomy, incoming 0411 9496 6850 0210 0295


Looking forward to it!!! I'll post a pic when they arrive :ss


----------



## scoot

SteveDMatt said:


> I received Scoots end of the trade yesterday. It seems he can't follow directions as I asked him to send 4 sticks. As you can see below, he already has learned gorilla math.
> 
> I have only ever smoked the criollo and I did just take one of these Padillas out of a box pass, so now I have 2 to try.
> 
> I will get your end of this trade out tomorrow. Thanks for the nice selection.


I'm glad you like them, the Bolivar and the Peterson are my personal favorites. :cb



SteveDMatt said:


> Hay scoot....
> 
> 0103 8555 7490 2668 8555
> 
> Thanks again.


Lookin forward to it.


----------



## hurricane6

so are the FTG's obsolete now?


----------



## ssutton219

No..The FTGs still around and growing in numbers...but there has not been a definite replacement for Donweb but it is being worked on!!! Please stay tuned in and be prepared!! I have no clue but it sounded good!!!



Shawn


----------



## shaggy

hurricane6 said:


> so are the FTG's obsolete now?


i think there is a role for FTG in this. I would say that any pre exsisting FTG canoverrule any list and can call out anyone or any list.


----------



## Addiction

reggiebuckeye said:


> Addiction,
> 
> Fumble. The mail man did not deliver. I am a little upset about that. Been having issues with DHL now this. If it wasn't for my recent purchases, I would be very upest. I guess I wil lhave the package on Monday.


Actually he should have delivered this Saturday, Prioity runs then as well. I'll go by the post if you don't get them by Monday.


----------



## gocowboys

Addiction said:


> Actually he should have delivered this Saturday, Prioity runs then as well. I'll go by the post if you don't get them by Monday.


I know. He was supposed to deliver. He didn't. That was the fumble.


----------



## auradefect

ssutton219 said:


> Red Rover Red Rover send AuraDefect over!!!!!
> 
> I am gonna pm him too!!!
> 
> Shawn


i accept!


----------



## ssutton219

2nd Timers 
smokeyscotch-in trade 6/2
screwbag-in trade 6/2
auradefect-in trade 6/3
ssutton219-in trade 6/3

3rd Timers
jesto68
stogie4u4me
bmagin320

All updated...now if I have missed something please let me know!!

Shawn


----------



## smokeyscotch

:mnWild Monkey Trade :mn

I am looking for two First-Timers to have 1/2 pound each of Heartfelt Beads sent to me.
Upon receiving the beads, I will put you a nice package in the mail.

*The first two First-Timers to PM me for my Addy get in.*​ :mn :mn​


----------



## WoppA

ermmm I have about 6 OZs going unused if youd like, this a problem?


----------



## smokeyscotch

smokeyscotch said:


> :mnWild Monkey Trade :mn​
> I am looking for two First-Timers to have 1/2 pound each of Heartfelt Beads sent to me.
> Upon receiving the beads, I will put you a nice package in the mail.​
> *The first two First-Timers to PM me for my Addy get in.*​
> :mn :mn​


jmcrawf1 and I are in a trade. 1 more slot.


----------



## smokeyscotch

smokeyscotch said:


> jmcrawf1 and I are in a trade. 1 more slot.


Worked out something with Woppa, and he is in too. Thanks guys!:tu


----------



## Tidefan73

Tidefan73 said:


> Red Rover, Red Rover, send *BigDawgFan *over!! :tu
> 
> Clash of the SEC East and West!!


BigDawgFan accepted! the battle of the SEC is ON!!! :tu


----------



## RHNewfie

Should we PM those we call out? I may have missed this in the thread already!


----------



## ssutton219

RHNewfie said:


> Should we PM those we call out? I may have missed this in the thread already!


Its not a bad Idea as some people have stopped looking in this thread since Donweb retired!! I did when I called out and got a response If you haven't got a response go ahead and pm to see if they are interested!!

Shawn


----------



## smokeyscotch

Screwbag, your package went out this moring.

DC# 0302 0980 0000 4996 3306.

Hope you like 'em. :tu


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

I fired on Dukeuni today....

DC# 0306 3030 0003 0012 3594


----------



## Archer82

I would like to be addedd to this, it would be my second NST.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## schnell987

Matt,
Your package is en route! DC # 1307 1300 0000 1705 5452. Enjoy, my friend!

Kevin


----------



## berk-m

Received my package from Marlboro Cigar today – great sticks:

Oliva torpedo
Padron Churchill
CAO Maduro Churchill
Torano Exodus Gold Label
Perdomo Maduro
Tropical Fever 
Fuente Chateau 
RP 1990

and the Arturo Sandoval - Journey to Chateau de la fuente CD, with some great cigar smoking music (also may contain some mysteries of the Orient .) Here are (as usual) a couple really bad pics (I just can't take a decent one) of some really great stuff:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

berk-m said:


> Received my package from Marlboro Cigar today - great sticks:
> 
> Oliva torpedo
> Padron Churchill
> CAO Maduro Churchill
> Torano Exodus Gold Label
> Perdomo Maduro
> Tropical Fever
> Fuente Chateau
> RP 1990
> 
> and the Arturo Sandoval - Journey to Chateau de la fuente CD, with some great cigar smoking music (also may contain some mysteries of the Orient .) Here are (as usual) a couple really bad pics (I just can't take a decent one) of some really great stuff:


Glad to hear everything arrived.
These are almost all of my favorite smokes that I try to keep in rotation.

As for the bonus:
The only mystery is how disoriented I must've been to leave that in there.
:r

Thanks Matt, for being really understanding with everything.
You're an absolutely wonderful to deal with:
Super-friendly over the PMs and an all around great guy.

I would definitely not hesitate for even a second to deal with you again.
Hope you enjoy the smokes.
:tu


----------



## shaggy

RED ROVER LIST

DennisP
Virginia_Dave
Hawksfan
Truckinusa
IrishCorona
daniel2001
RHNewfie
BigDawgFan---in trade w/tidefan73 
Reggiebuckeye----in a trade
Addiction----in a trade
Scoot-----In a trade w/ SteveDMatt
Dukeuni----in trade w/deuce
shaerza----callin out irishcorona
Deuce----in trade w/ dukeuni
Tidefan73----in trade bigdawg
woppa----in w/m with smokeyscotch
jmcrawf1---in w/m with smokeyscotch


5 sticks unless agreed upon before sending and i think both should send at the same time now

dont forget to let someone know or update the list when your trade is completed


come on boys....call someone out


----------



## shaerza

RED ROVER LIST

DennisP
Virginia_Dave
Hawksfan
Truckinusa
IrishCorona----in a trade w/ Shaerza
daniel2001
RHNewfie
BigDawgFan
Reggiebuckeye----in a trade
Addiction----in a trade
Scoot-----In a trade w/ SteveDMatt
Dukeuni----in trade w/deuce
shaerza----in a trade w/ Irishcorona
Deuce----in trade w/ dukeuni
Tidefan73----calling out bigdawg
woppa----in w/m with smokeyscotch
jmcrawf1---in w/m with smokeyscotch


5 sticks unless agreed upon before sending and i think both should send at the same time now

dont forget to let someone know or update the list when your trade is completed


come on boys....call someone out


----------



## cricky101

Sancho said:


> Cricky101 - On the way, threw a extra in as I enjoyed it on my way to mail your package
> 
> DC: 0307 0020 0004 0455 7685


Got Sancho's end of our trade today. The packaging was perfect and the smokes arrived in great shape. :tu

Included in this monster:
RP sungrown
RP Vintage 1990
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte
Partagas Black
JdN Antano Lancero - I've never tried a lancero before, so this strong smoke should be a real treat.
Drew Estates Chateau Real
La Vieja Habana Fumas
A Davidoff cigarillo-looking smoke, very petit. Can't wait to try it. I've never tried a Davidoff before.
And a Famous Nic 3000 - I've been wanting to try one of these because I've heard they're great.
Thanks for the awesome trade! :ss


----------



## ssutton219

2nd Timers 
smokeyscotch-in trade 6/2
screwbag-in trade 6/2
auradefect-in trade 6/3
ssutton219-in trade 6/3
Archer82

3rd Timers
jesto68
stogie4u4me
bmagin320

I will update as soon as I can and remember the NST rules are in effect...but I am going to stretch the 30 days between call outs as it was a mad dash to the end with Donweb....but if there is a date @ the end of your name now...30day later you can be added to the next list!...now if there are problems or concerns please let me know....I can handle it!!

Shawn


----------



## jesto68

stogie4u4me
bmagin320

Let's get it started. PM me your addy - and we can get our 3rd trade in the books.

I'll go with either or both of you. I wanna get FTG status, so I can start helping out around here.

-Steve


----------



## ssutton219

jesto68 said:


> stogie4u4me
> bmagin320
> 
> Let's get it started. PM me your addy - and we can get our 3rd trade in the books.
> 
> I'll go with either or both of you. I wanna get FTG status, so I can start helping out around here.
> 
> -Steve


You might want to PM them to let them know whats going on...alot of people stopped checking when Donweb retired. Just my :2

Shawn


----------



## Leeboob

i've got all three newbie ends now. will get pics up and my ends out asap. i'm workin' nights so it might be a couple of days. 

Lee


----------



## stogie4u4me

jesto68 said:


> stogie4u4me
> bmagin320
> 
> Let's get it started. PM me your addy - and we can get our 3rd trade in the books.
> 
> I'll go with either or both of you. I wanna get FTG status, so I can start helping out around here.
> 
> -Steve


Let's Roll! Jesto68 and I are in a trade. Ready to put the smack down.:tu


----------



## ssutton219

2nd Timers 
smokeyscotch-in trade 6/2
screwbag-in trade 6/2
auradefect-in trade 6/3
ssutton219-in trade 6/3
Archer82

3rd Timers
jesto68
stogie4u4me- in trade
bmagin320- in trade

Shawn


----------



## gocowboys

Addiction, 

I will PM you. Let's just say I hate DHL (CBid Issues) and now the USPS. Claimed deliveries that never happened. I am fuming. :c It is time to smoke a cigar.


----------



## SteveDMatt

ssutton219 said:


> 2nd Timers
> smokeyscotch-in trade 6/2
> screwbag-in trade 6/2
> auradefect-in trade 6/3
> ssutton219-in trade 6/3
> Archer82
> 
> 3rd Timers
> jesto68- in a trade w/ stogie4u4me
> stogie4u4me- in trade
> bmagin320Not yet in a trade?
> 
> Shawn


I think you put "in a trade" next to the wrong newb. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Addiction

reggiebuckeye said:


> Addiction,
> 
> I will PM you. Let's just say I hate DHL (CBid Issues) and now the USPS. Claimed deliveries that never happened. I am fuming. :c It is time to smoke a cigar.


Don't sweat it, they are in a solid box in a humidor and every stick in the package has been frozen at least once. Even if they screw it up for a week they should be OK. If it helps here is what USPS has to say.....

Label/Receipt Number: 0307 0020 0003 7441 4902
Status: Notice Left

We attempted to deliver your item at 4:31 PM on June 4, 2007 in SAN ANTONIO, TX 78216 and a notice was left. It can be redelivered or picked up at the Post Office. If the item is unclaimed, it will be returned to the sender. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


----------



## gocowboys

Addiction said:


> Don't sweat it, they are in a solid box in a humidor and every stick in the package has been frozen at least once. Even if they screw it up for a week they should be OK. If it helps here is what USPS has to say.....
> 
> Label/Receipt Number: 0307 0020 0003 7441 4902
> Status: Notice Left
> 
> We attempted to deliver your item at 4:31 PM on June 4, 2007 in SAN ANTONIO, TX 78216 and a notice was left. It can be redelivered or picked up at the Post Office. If the item is unclaimed, it will be returned to the sender. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


I know all of that. That is why I am fuming. There was no notice of delivery on any of those days. I was here on Saturday. I am just so sick of people saying they attempted stuff they didn't do.


----------



## ssutton219

2nd Timers 
smokeyscotch-in trade 6/2
screwbag-in trade 6/2
auradefect-in trade 6/3
ssutton219-in trade 6/3
Archer82

3rd Timers
jesto68- in a trade w/ stogie4u4me
stogie4u4me- in trade
bmagin320

ok its been fixed!!

Shawn


----------



## EMSinTraining

Well, I got hit by Papichulo today. My oh my, what smacking. I'll post pics tomorrow of the damage.


----------



## DamnU

I want in on this!!

How current is that list? Only 5 FTG's?

This is based on the list in the original post of this thread. If another FTG list exists, please link me!


----------



## screwbag

Package to AuraDefect launched!!

DC# 0306 0320 0003 2441 1669


----------



## Hoplophile

Package to bhudson57 out the door. Sorry about the delay.
UPS# 1Z 279 657 03 4918 8172


----------



## smokeyscotch

DamnU said:


> I want in on this!!
> 
> How current is that list? Only 5 FTG's?
> 
> This is based on the list in the original post of this thread. If another FTG list exists, please link me!


Without knowing any better, your post seems a little demanding and sarcastic. If that was not the case forgive me. However, if you wanna get in trouble with the FOGs around here, being demanding and sarcastic is the way to do it. We here in the jungle respect others as much as possible, learn and research things as much as possible before posting. I am just trying to help you avoid troubles in the future, and major RG dingage. Here is a link to an important post in this thread:http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpos...postcount=2171

Read a good bit from there and you will see how it works, and what is going on now.
Best of luck here in the jungle. We are all friendly here, but when you push a Gorilla (FOGs), they push back, Hard. :tu

Everything will work out, just relax and have fun. :ss


----------



## Tidefan73

smokeyscotch said:


> Without knowing any better, your post seems a little demanding and sarcastic. If that was not the case forgive me. However, if you wanna get in trouble with the FOGs around here, being demanding and sarcastic is the way to do it. We here in the jungle respect others as much as possible, learn and research things as much as possible before posting. I am just trying to help you avoid troubles in the future, and major RG dingage. Here is a link to an important post in this thread:http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpos...postcount=2171
> 
> Read a good bit from there and you will see how it works, and what is going on now.
> Best of luck here in the jungle. We are all friendly here, but when you push a Gorilla (FOGs), they push back, Hard. :tu
> 
> 
> 
> Everything will work out, just relax and have fun. :ss


Well put, but I think it was more out or enthusiasm that he spoke as he did. :tu


----------



## smokeyscotch

Tidefan73 said:


> Well put, but I think it was more out or enthusiasm that he spoke as he did. :tu


I can surely understand having enthusiasm. I was not upset by his post, I could just see where someone else could be, especially with all the changes in this thread and all. If I was out of line, forgive me. I just wanted to help. Now I see how my post could be seen as a little stern. Sorry. :tu


----------



## Tidefan73

smokeyscotch said:


> I can surely understand having enthusiasm. I was not upset by his post, I could just see where someone else could be, especially with all the changes in this thread and all. If I was out of line, forgive me. I just wanted to help. Now I see how my post could be seen as a little stern. Sorry. :tu


Don't apologize...you're just setting him on the right track is all. A little guidance is always in order for those of us that stray!!


----------



## ssutton219

you are both right in this I feel...he did come off a little demanding and it could have been enthusiasm (look at all the great cigars changing hands!!) but we need to have the respect to ask...so no apologies as we are having fun and making new friends and Shaggy can decide to add him...he is the keeper of the 1st timers!!!


Shawn


----------



## smokeyscotch

ssutton219 said:


> you are both right in this I feel...he did come off a little demanding and it could have been enthusiasm (look at all the great cigars changing hands!!) but we need to have the respect to ask...so no apologies as we are having fun and making new friends and Shaggy can decide to add him...he is the keeper of the 1st timers!!!
> 
> Shawn


Thanks Shawn. BTW, your doing a great job, man.:tu


----------



## Tidefan73

Calling *Hawksfan* and *Virginia_Dave*

You guys out there?!?

Wanna? I'll take ya both on!!

Check your PMs. :tu

EDIT
Virginia_Dave has accepted the offer and we're takin' care of business!! 
/EDIT


----------



## EMSinTraining

Like I said earlier, Papichulo blew the crap out of this newb. 

Warning: Graphic imagery of the damage inflicted follow.


----------



## smokeyscotch

EMSinTraining said:


> Like I said earlier, Papichulo blew the crap out of this newb.
> 
> Warning: Graphic imagery of the damage inflicted follow.


you got some good smokin to do, bro! :ss


----------



## Snakeyes

EMSinTraining said:


> Like I said earlier, Papichulo blew the crap out of this newb.
> 
> Warning: Graphic imagery of the damage inflicted follow.


Is that La Flor Dominicana the wedge one? Let us know how it turns out, I'm thinking about picking up a few.

Nice hit :tu


----------



## DamnU

smokeyscotch said:


> Without knowing any better, your post seems a little demanding and sarcastic. If that was not the case forgive me. However, if you wanna get in trouble with the FOGs around here, being demanding and sarcastic is the way to do it. We here in the jungle respect others as much as possible, learn and research things as much as possible before posting. I am just trying to help you avoid troubles in the future, and major RG dingage. Here is a link to an important post in this thread:http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpos...postcount=2171
> 
> Read a good bit from there and you will see how it works, and what is going on now.
> Best of luck here in the jungle. We are all friendly here, but when you push a Gorilla (FOGs), they push back, Hard. :tu
> 
> Everything will work out, just relax and have fun. :ss


My post was not intended as demanding or sarcastic at all. I used exclamation points to show excitement and I used the word 'please' to show respect. I really don't see how it can be conveyed as demanding or sarcastic, but hey, I'm sorry if it did. Based on the advice/info I saw when I first found the site, I spent three days reading various threads in various forums prior to even creating my first post.

As far as reading that post you linked, I am saddened.

I do hope though, with regard to "learning and researching things as much as possible", that you agree with me that I shouldn't be required to read all 179 pages of this thread in hopes of finding the one answer that a seasoned Gorilla could answer off the top of their head.

I'm here to make friends, learn more about cigars and share my experiences with others. The sarcasm comes when I get to know people better.


----------



## shaggy

RED ROVER LIST

DamnU
DennisP
Virginia_Dave
Hawksfan
Truckinusa
daniel2001
RHNewfie
BigDawgFan
IrishCorona----in a trade w/ Shaerza
Reggiebuckeye----in a trade
Addiction----in a trade
Scoot-----In a trade w/ SteveDMatt
Dukeuni----in trade w/deuce
shaerza----in a trade w/ Irishcorona
Deuce----in trade w/ dukeuni
Tidefan73----calling out bigdawg
woppa----in w/m with smokeyscotch
jmcrawf1---in w/m with smokeyscotch


5 sticks unless agreed upon before sending and i think both should send at the same time now

dont forget to let someone know or update the list when your trade is completed


----------



## chip

Well I tell you what DamnU, I read your post and thought to myself...."this guy is really excited".
I see absolutely nothing wrong with your post.

I have not played in this sandbox in a long time, and your post struck a chord, so time for a little action.

Here's what I am going to do.
I am extending an offer to DamnU, and 
DennisP
Virginia_Dave
Hawksfan
Truckinusa
daniel2001
RHNewfie
BigDawgFan

which is all the newbies not in a trade now.

PM me....but I am warning you now, you MUST play by my rules:
Your end of the trade will send first, and will be ONLY 3 CIGARS.
Nothing fancy, send what you like.

I will send after I get yours.
I reserve the right to send what I want....hey, my rules.
I think you will be happy.

If you are wondering who I am (you can see I don't post a lot) then feel free to ask around.


----------



## Tidefan73

*Virginia_Dave*...package will go out tomorrow!!! :ss

DC#: 0103 8555 7491 0206 2637


----------



## scoot

I got Steve's end of the deal today, and all I can say is wow...Definately gonna light one up tonight! Pictures coming shortly...


----------



## DamnU

Chip.

IT'S ON!!


and thanks.


----------



## RHNewfie

PM sent!


----------



## Dukeuni

*Deuce - *Package went out on Monday afternoon. I sent through my university post office (they do UPS, USPS, FedEx), so the DC should be in my box today sometime. Sent priority mail through USPS.


----------



## screwbag

DamnU said:


> I want in on this!!
> 
> How current is that list? Only 5 FTG's?
> 
> This is based on the list in the original post of this thread. If another FTG list exists, please link me!


I'm glad to see so much enthusiasm!! just be patient and you'll be set up to trade...if yer not already

the newb trading is kinda in a state of flux right now as I see it so it may take a while to get it all ironed out and running smoothly....

with that said...

Hey Mods! If I can be of any help with trading or the like on the board please don't hesitate to contact me...I'd be happy to help in any way I can!!


----------



## shaggy

RED ROVER LIST

BigDawgFan
DennisP
Virginia_Dave
Hawksfan
Truckinusa
daniel2001
RHNewfie---in w/m with chip
DamnU---in w/m with chip
IrishCorona----in a trade w/ Shaerza
Reggiebuckeye----in trade w/ addiction
Addiction----in trade w/ reggiebuckeye
Scoot-----In a trade w/ SteveDMatt
Dukeuni----in trade w/deuce
shaerza----in a trade w/ Irishcorona
Deuce----in trade w/ dukeuni
Tidefan73----calling out bigdawg
woppa----in w/m with smokeyscotch
jmcrawf1---in w/m with smokeyscotch


5 sticks unless agreed upon before sending and i think both should send at the same time now

dont forget to let someone know or update the list when your trade is completed


thanks for stepin up chip....
the rest of you newbies....get to callin some other newbies out


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Recieved berk-m's end today:










1 x Romeo y Julieta Churchill
1 x Carlos Torano Reserva Selecta
1 x Occidental Reserve Double Broadleaf
1 x Ashton Aged Maduro
1 x Trinidad Maduro
1 x Padron Londres
1 x Alex Bradley MAXX
1 x Pirates Gold
1 x Punch Maduro
1 x Oliva Serie G Maduro

More than half the cigars in your selection were on my wishlist.
I'm really going to enjoy all these wonderul smokes.
Thanks for the beautiful selection of cigars, Matt.

This will complete my third and final NST.
:tu


----------



## ssutton219

DamnU, 

It wasn't anything personal. Tone is something noone can receive in a online post. I, in the short time, have seen ppl come and go all looking for a hand out, not saying you were but it comes off that way to some people...now with that said, your response earned points if you keep the same attitude through out! Good luck and watch out for chip I have read about his damages!!!


Shawn


----------



## chip

DamnU and RHNewfie have responded via PM.
Info has been sent, so we are on.
Fast couple of fellers.
Waiting to hear from the others...I'll check back tonight.


----------



## smokeyscotch

DamnU said:


> My post was not intended as demanding or sarcastic at all. I used exclamation points to show excitement and I used the word 'please' to show respect. I really don't see how it can be conveyed as demanding or sarcastic, but hey, I'm sorry if it did. Based on the advice/info I saw when I first found the site, I spent three days reading various threads in various forums prior to even creating my first post.
> 
> As far as reading that post you linked, I am saddened.
> 
> I do hope though, with regard to "learning and researching things as much as possible", that you agree with me that I shouldn't be required to read all 179 pages of this thread in hopes of finding the one answer that a seasoned Gorilla could answer off the top of their head.
> 
> I'm here to make friends, learn more about cigars and share my experiences with others. The sarcasm comes when I get to know people better.


I wasn't trying to come down hard on you. I could just see how your post could be read the wrong way. I didin't want you to have to deal with that. Exclamations can be tricky. It is sometimes hard to tell the emotion in written word. I also know what a downer it can be to read a post like mine after you have felt so enthusiastic. I apologize, if I messed up your day. And, no, I didn't mean you had to read all those posts. Just trying to give you a starting point in what is going on right now. Then you could browse what you needed to to catch up. I welcome you here with open arms, bro. This is a great place and I am glad you are here. I meant nothing personal, only helpfulness. Keep your eye open. I know there are a lot of First Time Traders waiting to get on a list, so I am throwing some Wild Monkey Trades up here and there to help get their first trades in. I offer you friendship, and welcome you to this great brotherhood.

Welcome!


----------



## DamnU

Smokey and sutton,

No problemo. I'm just happy to be here and participating.


----------



## bhudson57

Rec'd FlyerFanX's sticks today! Wow! Some great sticks! Looks like we have similar tastes!










Now for the return fire, hehehehe. :gn


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Dukeuni said:


> *Deuce - *Package went out on Monday afternoon. I sent through my university post office (they do UPS, USPS, FedEx), so the DC should be in my box today sometime. Sent priority mail through USPS.


Sweet, can't wait!


----------



## RaiderinKS

I would *still* like to be on the list, if anyone is maintaining it. I am trading with SteveD (the philly fan) at the moment. Package was sent yesterday with some DC that I pm'ed him.


----------



## shaggy

RED ROVER LIST

DamnU
DennisP
Virginia_Dave
Hawksfan
Truckinusa
daniel2001
RHNewfie
BigDawgFan
raiderinks---in trade w/ steved
IrishCorona----in a trade w/ Shaerza
Reggiebuckeye----in a trade
Addiction----in a trade
Scoot-----In a trade w/ SteveDMatt
Dukeuni----in trade w/deuce
shaerza----in a trade w/ Irishcorona
Deuce----in trade w/ dukeuni
Tidefan73----calling out bigdawg
woppa----in w/m with smokeyscotch
jmcrawf1---in w/m with smokeyscotch


5 sticks unless agreed upon before sending and i think both should send at the same time now

dont forget to let someone know or update the list when your trade is completed


----------



## Smoked

The first shipment never arrived so DonWeb took it upon himself to slap my around a bit on his own. As you can see from the picture he did indeed bitch slap me. The little cristo is actually from 1995.


----------



## bmagin320

jetso, package is out
0307 0020 0004 6842 5524


----------



## DBall

I would love to expand my horizons and participate in the trade... I read through alot of the links stating that this wasn't officially monitored any more and is in a state of flux. If any FTG is willing, I would certainly appreciate the opportunity! 

Thanks...


----------



## RaiderinKS

DBall said:


> I would love to expand my horizons and participate in the trade... I read through alot of the links stating that this wasn't officially monitored any more and is in a state of flux. If any FTG is willing, I would certainly appreciate the opportunity!
> 
> Thanks...


Expertly done.


----------



## virginia_dave

Tidefan73 said:


> *Virginia_Dave*...package will go out tomorrow!!! :ss
> 
> DC#: 0103 8555 7491 0206 2637


Package on its way to you Tidefan73

dc#: 0306 0320 0004 8898 3095


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

I want in


PLEASE


----------



## ssutton219

Raider I will add you to the 2nd timers list after your 30 days are up per

*Eligibility Requirements:*
*NG* - New Gorilla - Less than 3 Months active participation on the board(for first trade) 
- Newbie can participate in the _NST once per month_, and for a _maximum of 3 trades_.

dont worry I got you covered!!

Shawn


----------



## RaiderinKS

ssutton219 said:


> Raider I will add you to the 2nd timers list after your 30 days are up per
> 
> *Eligibility Requirements:*
> *NG* - New Gorilla - Less than 3 Months active participation on the board(for first trade)
> - Newbie can participate in the _NST once per month_, and for a _maximum of 3 trades_.
> 
> dont worry I got you covered!!
> 
> Shawn


Cool. Danke.


----------



## Tidefan73

virginia_dave said:


> Package on its way to you Tidefan73
> 
> dc#: 0306 0320 0004 8898 3095


Sweet!!! :tu


----------



## jdbwolverines

Harland,
Got your package the other day and you hit me up hard. 
A couple Don Lino Africas, La Aurora, CAO Black, a nice selection of Gurkhas and more. Cant wait to try them.



Eternal Rider said:


> jdbwolverines your package is in the mail
> DC#0306200000337143716
> 
> Sorry for the delay
> Harland


----------



## Tidefan73

Just received BigDawgFan's part of our trade!! Very nice selection and all things I haven't tried, well except the Padron...which are one of my favs!! Question though...the unbanded...what is it?! Anyone know?










BigDawgFan, my retaliation will go out tomorrow!!!

Oh BTW, nice little notes on the box. You're just spurrin up trouble!!! RTR


----------



## RHNewfie

chip said:


> DamnU and RHNewfie have responded via PM.
> Info has been sent, so we are on.
> Fast couple of fellers.
> Waiting to hear from the others...I'll check back tonight.


Hey chip, all is away

Tracking: CE 439 635 059 CA
www.canadapost.ca


----------



## shaggy

RED ROVER LIST

dball
grtndpwrflo2
DennisP
Virginia_Dave
Hawksfan
Truckinusa
daniel2001
BigDawgFan
DamnU---in w/m with chip
RHNewfie---in w/m with chip
raiderinks---in trade w/ steved
IrishCorona----in a trade w/ Shaerza
Reggiebuckeye----in a trade
Addiction----in a trade
Scoot-----In a trade w/ SteveDMatt
Dukeuni----in trade w/deuce
shaerza----in a trade w/ Irishcorona
Deuce----in trade w/ dukeuni
Tidefan73----in trade
woppa----in w/m with smokeyscotch
jmcrawf1---in w/m with smokeyscotch


5 sticks unless agreed upon before sending and i think both should send at the same time now

dont forget to let someone know or update the list when your trade is completed


----------



## cman78

I want in too. I have some reading to do though this one is a bit confusing, a lot more going on than in the Newbie PIF. If the mantainer of the list will pm me I would appreciate it. I can ask my questions there that way I don't look like :BS

:ss


----------



## shaggy

just to give everyone an update on how we are operating on here at the moment....

the NST is in a state of change and until the powers above and more knowledgable than myself chart the new course a couple of us are taking up the slack to keep the thread alive.

we have chosen the Red Rover theme to hold us over until then

the deal is that you ask to be put on the approiate list, 1st trade 2nd trade or 3rd trade, and one of us will add you to the list on the next update.
when you see the list you will see some with notes beside them stating that they are in a trade already. there will be some without anything beside their names, you can then "call out" one the ppl not in a trade . this would be done as "Red Rover Red Rover send xxxx over" they will answer in the thread and then you will PM all the approiate info to each other. the next list will show you with the info on your trade beside your name.

when you have completed your trade post what you recieved and pictures of them. you will then be removed from the list and 30 days later you can ask to be put on the next list.

there is no matching up of newbies with FTG so dont wait around for us to match you up with someone....if you want to trade you must call someone out.

once in a while a FTG or someone who is an upstanding member of our comunity will post a wild monkey. these are open to whoever they specify and usually a first come first serve basis so keep your eyes peeled. these will count as a trade.

the trade will be 5 sticks unless otherwise agreed upon by both participants and both partys will send at the same time and post any delivery info on the thread except in a wild monkey in which case the newbie will send first.

if you have any questions please feel free to PM me and i will answer or try to get you an answer ASAP

thanks
cheers
mike
:ss


----------



## hurricane6

dball hit me up with a pm and we'll do a :mn


----------



## SteveDMatt

I received Raiderinkc's end of our trade today. He sent a nice selection of smokes.










Willis, your end is already packaged up and will go out tomorrow. I hope you enjoy what I've picked out.

0103 8555 7490 8195 1243

Thanks again.


----------



## Tidefan73

Hey *BigDawgFan *u 

your DC#: 0103 8555 7490 7155 0012

Going out tomorrow with the mail!!!

Enjoy brother! RTR


----------



## shaggy

RED ROVER LIST

cman78
grtndpwrflo2
DennisP
Virginia_Dave
Hawksfan
Truckinusa
daniel2001
dball---in w/m with huricane
BigDawgFan---in trade w/tidefan
DamnU---in w/m with chip
RHNewfie---in w/m with chip
raiderinks---in trade w/ steved
IrishCorona----in a trade w/ Shaerza
Reggiebuckeye----in a trade
Addiction----in a trade
Scoot-----In a trade w/ SteveDMatt
Dukeuni----in trade w/deuce
shaerza----in a trade w/ Irishcorona
Deuce----in trade w/ dukeuni
Tidefan73----in trade w/bigdawgfan
woppa----in w/m with smokeyscotch
jmcrawf1---in w/m with smokeyscotch


5 sticks unless agreed upon before sending and i think both should send at the same time now

dont forget to let someone know or update the list when your trade is completed


----------



## RaiderinKS

SteveDMatt said:


> I received Raiderinkc's end of our trade today. He sent a nice selection of smokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willis, your end is already packaged up and will go out tomorrow. I hope you enjoy what I've picked out.
> 
> 0103 8555 7490 8195 1243
> 
> Thanks again.


Enjoy those Bucs, as they are, in my opinion, outstanding. Watch out for that CAO Black Man 'o War. One of those almost made me cry like a little girl the other day from nicotine superbuzz.


----------



## DBall

hurricane6 said:


> dball hit me up with a pm and we'll do a :mn


Looks like I've been picked up. I sent the PM and am awaiting instructions.

Be gentle, it's my first time....


----------



## hurricane6

shaggy- looks like dball has accepted my :mn trade!! dball-it's Hurricane season!!!!:ss


----------



## shaggy

hurricane6 said:


> shaggy- looks like dball has accepted my :mn trade!! dball-it's Hurricane season!!!!:ss


thanks guys...already updated.....btw dball....i have seen this storm and it is not pretty
:r


----------



## SteveDMatt

shaggy said:


> RED ROVER LIST
> 
> cman78
> grtndpwrflo2
> DennisP
> Virginia_Dave
> Hawksfan
> Truckinusa
> daniel2001
> dball---in w/m with huricane
> BigDawgFan---in trade w/tidefan
> DamnU---in w/m with chip
> RHNewfie---in w/m with chip
> raiderinks---in trade w/ steved
> IrishCorona----in a trade w/ Shaerza
> Reggiebuckeye----in a trade
> Addiction----in a trade
> Scoot-----In a trade w/ SteveDMatt Successful trade completed
> Dukeuni----in trade w/deuce
> shaerza----in a trade w/ Irishcorona
> Deuce----in trade w/ dukeuni
> Tidefan73----in trade w/bigdawgfan
> woppa----in w/m with smokeyscotch
> jmcrawf1---in w/m with smokeyscotch
> 
> 5 sticks unless agreed upon before sending and i think both should send at the same time now
> 
> dont forget to let someone know or update the list when your trade is completed


Thanks for the hard work Shaggy


----------



## shaggy

RED ROVER LIST

cman78
grtndpwrflo2
DennisP
Virginia_Dave
Hawksfan
Truckinusa
daniel2001
dball---in w/m with huricane
BigDawgFan---in trade w/tidefan
DamnU---in w/m with chip
RHNewfie---in w/m with chip
raiderinks---in trade w/ steved
IrishCorona----in a trade w/ Shaerza
Reggiebuckeye----in a trade
Addiction----in a trade
Dukeuni----in trade w/deuce
shaerza----in a trade w/ Irishcorona
Deuce----in trade w/ dukeuni
Tidefan73----in trade w/bigdawgfan
woppa----in w/m with smokeyscotch
jmcrawf1---in w/m with smokeyscotch


5 sticks unless agreed upon before sending and i think both should send at the same time now

dont forget to let someone know or update the list when your trade is completed

thanx for the update steve and thanx for helpin out


----------



## Tidefan73

shaggy said:


> RED ROVER LIST
> 
> cman78
> grtndpwrflo2
> DennisP
> Virginia_Dave
> Hawksfan
> Truckinusa
> daniel2001
> dball---in w/m with huricane
> BigDawgFan---in trade w/tidefan
> DamnU---in w/m with chip
> RHNewfie---in w/m with chip
> raiderinks---in trade w/ steved
> IrishCorona----in a trade w/ Shaerza
> Reggiebuckeye----in a trade
> Addiction----in a trade
> Dukeuni----in trade w/deuce
> shaerza----in a trade w/ Irishcorona
> Deuce----in trade w/ dukeuni
> Tidefan73----in trade w/bigdawgfan
> woppa----in w/m with smokeyscotch
> jmcrawf1---in w/m with smokeyscotch
> 
> 5 sticks unless agreed upon before sending and i think both should send at the same time now
> 
> dont forget to let someone know or update the list when your trade is completed
> 
> thanx for the update steve and thanx for helpin out


Great work Shaggy!!!

I've got Hawksfan and VA_Dave in a trade too!!

*Hawksfan:*

DC#: 0103 8555 7490 4091 9574
Going out in the mail tomorrow!! :ss


----------



## shaggy

RED ROVER LIST

cman78
grtndpwrflo2
DennisP
Truckinusa
daniel2001
Virginia_Dave---in trade w/ tidefan73
Hawksfan---in trade w/ tidefan73
dball---in w/m with huricane
BigDawgFan---in trade w/tidefan
DamnU---in w/m with chip
RHNewfie---in w/m with chip
raiderinks---in trade w/ steved
IrishCorona----in a trade w/ Shaerza
Reggiebuckeye----in a trade
Addiction----in a trade
Scoot-----In a trade w/ SteveDMatt
Dukeuni----in trade w/deuce
shaerza----in a trade w/ Irishcorona
Deuce----in trade w/ dukeuni
Tidefan73----in trade w/bigdawgfan
woppa----in w/m with smokeyscotch
jmcrawf1---in w/m with smokeyscotch


5 sticks unless agreed upon before sending and i think both should send at the same time now

dont forget to let someone know or update the list when your trade is completed


----------



## physiognomy

I recieved avo_addict's end of our trade today... I can't thank you enough for this very generous selection!!!










Fuente Churchill (one of my very first 'real' cigars)
RyJ Reserva Real
Oliva Series G Maduro (yum!!!)
Perdomo Lot 23 (never tried one of these)
Tatuaje Series P (my first Tat!)
PAM '64 dr:dr:dr)
RP OWR (can't wait to try this cigar!!!)
Partagas robusto
(+ two very nice cigars that didn't make the pic)

Thanks again!


----------



## chip

RHNewfie said:


> Hey chip, all is away
> 
> Tracking: CE 439 635 059 CA
> www.canadapost.ca


Canadian fella...huh.
That makes me have to think a little harder about the return fire.
I hope you played by my rules and sent just 3 sticks.
I get to send what I want....my rules...

Let's see now, I think I have some Thompson's........


----------



## Mojo65

physiognomy said:


> I recieved avo_addict's end of our trade today... I can't thank you enough for this very generous selection!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente Churchill (one of my very first 'real' cigars)
> RyJ Reserva Real
> Oliva Series G Maduro (yum!!!)
> Perdomo Lot 23 (never tried one of these)
> Tatuaje Series P (my first Tat!)
> PAM '64 dr:dr:dr)
> RP OWR (can't wait to try this cigar!!!)
> Partagas robusto
> (+ two very nice cigars that didn't make the pic)
> 
> Thanks again!


What is that yummy looking dark maduro second from the bottom? I want to print the picture and fire that bad boy up!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Received Dukeuni's end today. Nice smokes, all of which I have not tried. The packaging was BEAUTIFUL.

Really looking forward to the Padron, Padilla, and the Legends. I'm sure all will be good for expanding my palate . Thanks Duke!


----------



## jesto68

Shaggy,

I just wanted to let you know that the 3 - 3rd timers on your list are now trading.

I'm taking on both stogie4u4me, and bmagin320 so that we can all get FTG status, and help out with all of the newbies.

We will post when the trades are complete, but it will only be a few days, as we all sent at the same time.

Thanks for stepping up to keep this thread alive.

-Steve
Jesto68


----------



## screwbag

I recieved my end of the Red Rover today From SmokyScotch...A wonderful selection!! I'll post pics as soon as I can figure out where the hell I put my Camera!

I'll try and ship out my end on my way to work tomorrow...Thanks Bro you Rock!!!


----------



## avo_addict

physiognomy said:


> I recieved avo_addict's end of our trade today... I can't thank you enough for this very generous selection!!!
> 
> Fuente Churchill (one of my very first 'real' cigars)
> RyJ Reserva Real
> Oliva Series G Maduro (yum!!!)
> Perdomo Lot 23 (never tried one of these)
> Tatuaje Series P (my first Tat!)
> PAM '64 dr:dr:dr)
> RP OWR (can't wait to try this cigar!!!)
> Partagas robusto
> (+ two very nice cigars that didn't make the pic)
> 
> Thanks again!


Glad to help, Peter. Very nice pic, btw :tu


----------



## physiognomy

Mojo65 said:


> What is that yummy looking dark maduro second from the bottom? I want to print the picture and fire that bad boy up!


It is a Rocky Patel Old World Reserve Maduro... I have been wanting to try one of these for while now :dr -edit- sorry, maybe you mean the Padron Anniversary '64 Maduro?



avo_addict said:


> Glad to help, Peter. Very nice pic, btw :tu


Thanks again Jim! It was great trading with you :ss


----------



## smokeyscotch

screwbag said:


> I recieved my end of the Red Rover today From SmokyScotch...A wonderful selection!! I'll post pics as soon as I can figure out where the hell I put my Camera!
> 
> I'll try and ship out my end on my way to work tomorrow...Thanks Bro you Rock!!!


Good deal, man. Hope you like 'em. just remember to play fair. :tu


----------



## BigDawgFan

Tidefan73 said:


> Just received BigDawgFan's part of our trade!! Very nice selection and all things I haven't tried, well except the Padron...which are one of my favs!! Question though...the unbanded...what is it?! Anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigDawgFan, my retaliation will go out tomorrow!!!
> 
> Oh BTW, nice little notes on the box. You're just spurrin up trouble!!! RTR


The unbanded one is a Punch Excalibur Seconds Spanish Honduran #37 Natural 4 1/2 X 50 that I discovered at my local B&M that is now my everday "cheap" smoke. I just wanted your opinion on them. You can find them at best cigar prices for $25.50 for a bundle of 25.
Thanks
*Punch Excalibur Seconds Spanish Honduran #37 Natural*


----------



## Mojo65

physiognomy said:


> It is a Rocky Patel Old World Reserve Maduro... I have been wanting to try one of these for while now :dr -edit- sorry, maybe you mean the Padron Anniversary '64 Maduro?
> 
> Thanks again Jim! It was great trading with you :ss


Thanks man Im on the hunt!:gn


----------



## gocowboys

I finally got the Post Office to give me my package from Addiction:

Arturo Fuente 8-5-8
La Flor Dominicana 2000
La Flor Dominicana Ligero
La Aroma De Cuba
Ashton
Arturo Fuente Sun grown?
Cabaiguan -- Gone already. Delicious.:ss

I will be sending yours out tomorrow. Thank you so very much.:tu


----------



## Papichulo

reggiebuckeye said:


> I finally got the Post Office to give me my package from Addiction:
> 
> Arturo Fuente 8-5-8
> La Flor Dominicana 2000
> La Flor Dominicana Ligero
> La Aroma De Cuba
> Ashton
> Arturo Fuente Sun grown?
> Cabaiguan -- Gone already. Delicious.:ss
> 
> I will be sending yours out tomorrow. Thank you so very much.:tu


I am not going to do that well, but just you wait:gn:gn:bx


----------



## Addiction

reggiebuckeye said:


> I finally got the Post Office to give me my package from Addiction:
> 
> Arturo Fuente 8-5-8
> La Flor Dominicana 2000
> La Flor Dominicana Ligero
> La Aroma De Cuba
> Ashton
> Arturo Fuente Sun grown?
> Cabaiguan -- Gone already. Delicious.:ss
> 
> I will be sending yours out tomorrow. Thank you so very much.:tu


I'm going to hit you with another package next week RB, based on all the stuff I'm seeing passed around I feel like I shorted you man.


----------



## DamnU

Chipster, El Chippo, or just Chip... They're off!

DC # 0306 2400 0002 9668 0048

I'm moving this weekend, so don't send mine until I'm at my new address. I'll PM it to you later this week.

Enjoy!!


----------



## truckinusa

I've been moving and I noticed I'm on this redrover list. What does that mean. I have no clue what I'm doing. I am totally intent on participating, but I might be a little slow responding because of my job driving trucks.


----------



## chip

BigDawgFan has answered the call....we are on.


----------



## Addiction

reggiebuckeye said:


> I finally got the Post Office to give me my package from Addiction:
> 
> Arturo Fuente 8-5-8
> La Flor Dominicana 2000
> La Flor Dominicana Ligero
> La Aroma De Cuba
> Ashton
> Arturo Fuente Sun grown?
> Cabaiguan -- Gone already. Delicious.:ss
> 
> I will be sending yours out tomorrow. Thank you so very much.:tu


 The second one is not a Sun Grown, its a Chateu Fuentu I believe.


----------



## smokeyscotch

truckinusa said:


> I've been moving and I noticed I'm on this redrover list. What does that mean. I have no clue what I'm doing. I am totally intent on participating, but I might be a little slow responding because of my job driving trucks.


Check this post and you can catch up on the rules. :tu
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=968294&postcount=2566


----------



## berk-m

I know the thread is done, but I want to congratulate Marlboro Cigars on becoming a FTG.


----------



## Dukeuni

Just a note that I have received Deuce's side of the trade.

I would post pictures, but the wife stole the camera for about 3 weeks. I am going to try and find a friend with a digital camera to borrow, but until then, all I can say is a big thanks to Deuce. He really really hooked me up with some nice sticks, and wish I could show you all the pics!

Also, I do not have a list of the 5 sticks received because I left that home this morning. I will post more info later on

Thanks again Deuce! :tu


----------



## gocowboys

Addiction!!!! Reggie drops back. He throws deep. DC# 0305 0830 0002 0773 0439. I hope you love what I sent. Thanks again for the wonderful package.


----------



## smokeyscotch

:mn Wild Monkey Trade :mn

I need 6 of these:
http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=ch&Product_Code=TRAY

The first 3 *First Time Traders *to PM me for my addy
and have 2 per trader sent to me will receive in return
a nice Newbie Sampler of cigars.

:mn :mn​


----------



## cman78

Red Rover Red Rover send grtndpwrflo2 on over. Let's get this party started.:gn


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

cman78 said:


> Red Rover Red Rover send grtndpwrflOZ on over. Let's get this party started.:gn


LET'S ROLL MY BROTHER..........

:ss

GRTNDPWRFLOZ
.........................paynoattentiontothemanbehindthecurtain


----------



## shaggy

RED ROVER LIST

DennisP
Truckinusa
daniel2001
cman78--- in trade w/grtndpwrflo2
grtndpwrflo2---in trade w/cman78
Virginia_Dave---in trade w/ tidefan73
Hawksfan---in trade w/ tidefan73
dball---in w/m with huricane
BigDawgFan---in trade w/tidefan
DamnU---in w/m with chip
RHNewfie---in w/m with chip
raiderinks---in trade w/ steved
IrishCorona----in a trade w/ Shaerza
Reggiebuckeye----in a trade w/addiction
Addiction----in a trade w/reggiebuckeye
Scoot-----In a trade w/ SteveDMatt
Dukeuni----in trade w/deuce
shaerza----in a trade w/ Irishcorona
Deuce----in trade w/ dukeuni
Tidefan73----in trade w/bigdawgfan
woppa----in w/m with smokeyscotch
jmcrawf1---in w/m with smokeyscotch


5 sticks unless agreed upon before sending and i think both should send at the same time now

dont forget to let someone know or update the list when your trade is completed


----------



## shaggy

anyone on the above list done their trades? that is both parties recieved?

let me know and stay tuned for a suprise :r


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Duke and I have completed...once he posts pics of my shipment

RED ROVER LIST

DennisP
Truckinusa
daniel2001
cman78--- in trade w/grtndpwrflo2
grtndpwrflo2---in trade w/cman78
Virginia_Dave---in trade w/ tidefan73
Hawksfan---in trade w/ tidefan73
dball---in w/m with huricane
BigDawgFan---in trade w/tidefan
DamnU---in w/m with chip
RHNewfie---in w/m with chip
raiderinks---in trade w/ steved
IrishCorona----in a trade w/ Shaerza
Reggiebuckeye----in a trade w/addiction
Addiction----in a trade w/reggiebuckeye
Scoot-----In a trade w/ SteveDMatt
Dukeuni----trade w/deuce *complete*
shaerza----in a trade w/ Irishcorona
Deuce----trade w/ dukeuni *complete*
Tidefan73----in trade w/bigdawgfan
woppa----in w/m with smokeyscotch
jmcrawf1---in w/m with smokeyscotch

5 sticks unless agreed upon before sending and i think both should send at the same time now

dont forget to let someone know or update the list when your trade is completed


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

RED ROVER LIST

DennisP
Truckinusa
daniel2001
cman78--- in trade w/grtndpwrflOZ
grtndpwrflOZ---in trade w/cman78
Virginia_Dave---in trade w/ tidefan73
Hawksfan---in trade w/ tidefan73
dball---in w/m with huricane
BigDawgFan---in trade w/tidefan
DamnU---in w/m with chip
RHNewfie---in w/m with chip
raiderinks---in trade w/ steved
IrishCorona----in a trade w/ Shaerza
Reggiebuckeye----in a trade w/addiction
Addiction----in a trade w/reggiebuckeye
Scoot-----In a trade w/ SteveDMatt
Dukeuni----trade w/deuce *complete*
shaerza----in a trade w/ Irishcorona
Deuce----trade w/ dukeuni *complete*
Tidefan73----in trade w/bigdawgfan
woppa----in w/m with smokeyscotch
jmcrawf1---in w/m with smokeyscotch

5 sticks unless agreed upon before sending and i think both should send at the same time now

dont forget to let someone know or update the list when your trade is completed


----------



## BigJon

Please add me to the first trader list. I'm actually already involved in an unofficial trade and didn't realize this process existed until now. 

I am excited and promise to not disappoint!

Thanks!


----------



## shaggy

RED ROVER LIST

DennisP
Truckinusa
daniel2001
cman78--- in trade w/grtndpwrflo2
grtndpwrflo2---in trade w/cman78
Virginia_Dave---in trade w/ tidefan73
Hawksfan---in trade w/ tidefan73
dball---in w/m with huricane
BigDawgFan---in trade w/tidefan
DamnU---in w/m with chip
RHNewfie---in w/m with chip
raiderinks---in trade w/ steved
IrishCorona----in a trade w/ Shaerza
Reggiebuckeye----in a trade w/addiction
Addiction----in a trade w/reggiebuckeye
Scoot-----In a trade w/ SteveDMatt
shaerza----in a trade w/ Irishcorona
Tidefan73----in trade w/bigdawgfan
woppa----in w/m with smokeyscotch
jmcrawf1---in w/m with smokeyscotch


5 sticks unless agreed upon before sending and i think both should send at the same time now

dont forget to let someone know or update the list when your trade is completed


----------



## Tidefan73

Just got my package from VA_Dave and boy am I impressed!!! That Hoyo looks like it might have some age on it...cello is nice and yellow! Haven't had any of these, except the IT...which I love!! Don't know much about the others, but I can only imagine they're gonna be GOOD!!!!

I can't wait to fire up that Bolivar...never had one.

Thanks Dave!!!! :tu


----------



## SteveDMatt

RED ROVER LIST

DennisP
Truckinusa
daniel2001
cman78--- in trade w/grtndpwrflo2
grtndpwrflo2---in trade w/cman78
Virginia_Dave---in trade w/ tidefan73
Hawksfan---in trade w/ tidefan73
dball---in w/m with huricane
BigDawgFan---in trade w/tidefan
DamnU---in w/m with chip
RHNewfie---in w/m with chip
raiderinks---in trade w/ steved
IrishCorona----in a trade w/ Shaerza
Reggiebuckeye----in a trade w/addiction
Addiction----in a trade w/reggiebuckeye
Scoot-----In a trade w/ SteveDMatt *COMPLETE*
shaerza----in a trade w/ Irishcorona
Tidefan73----in trade w/bigdawgfan
woppa----in w/m with smokeyscotch
jmcrawf1---in w/m with smokeyscotch

5 sticks unless agreed upon before sending and i think both should send at the same time now

dont forget to let someone know or update the list when your trade is completed


----------



## virginia_dave

Tidefan73 said:


> Just got my package from VA_Dave and boy am I impressed!!! That Hoyo looks like it might have some age on it...cello is nice and yellow! Haven't had any of these, except the IT...which I love!! Don't know much about the others, but I can only imagine they're gonna be GOOD!!!!
> 
> I can't wait to fire up that Bolivar...never had one.
> 
> Thanks Dave!!!! :tu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome brother. I tried to put in favorites and hoped some might be new to you.
Click to expand...


----------



## shaggy

RED ROVER LIST

Big Jon
DennisP
Truckinusa
daniel2001
cman78--- in trade w/grtndpwrflo2
grtndpwrflo2---in trade w/cman78
Virginia_Dave---in trade w/ tidefan73
Hawksfan---in trade w/ tidefan73
dball---in w/m with huricane
BigDawgFan---in trade w/tidefan
DamnU---in w/m with chip
RHNewfie---in w/m with chip
raiderinks---in trade w/ steved
IrishCorona----in a trade w/ Shaerza
Reggiebuckeye----in a trade w/addiction
Addiction----in a trade w/reggiebuckeye
shaerza----in a trade w/ Irishcorona
Tidefan73----in trade w/bigdawgfan
woppa----in w/m with smokeyscotch
jmcrawf1---in w/m with smokeyscotch


5 sticks unless agreed upon before sending and i think both should send at the same time now

dont forget to let someone know or update the list when your trade is completed






come on guys...jump on smokey with his wild monkey...or call someone out :r


----------



## BigJon

Looks like Chip has already called out the other three folks on the list, so I'll look forward to the next person to sign up.


----------



## berk-m

:mnWild Monkey Trade:mn
I need a new cutter, one of these:

http://www.heartfeltindustries.com/proddetail.asp?prod=OC_10

and a punch, one of these:
http://www.heartfeltindustries.com/proddetail.asp?prod=Xi_008S

The first two Newbs to PM will get in on the trade. Upon receiving the cutters I will send a really nice package.​
:mn:mn:mn​


----------



## shaggy

unless it is noted beside their name they are not in a trade

the wild monkeys are open to all at the moment


----------



## bhudson57

Rec'd Hoplophile's end yesterday. He has very similiar tastes to what I had as a newb.










Return fire dc#s:

Hoplophile: 0103 8555 7490 9343 5427

FlyerFanX: 0103 8555 7490 8294 9669


----------



## stogie4u4me

jesto68 said:


> Shaggy,
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that the 3 - 3rd timers on your list are now trading.
> 
> I'm taking on both stogie4u4me, and bmagin320 so that we can all get FTG status, and help out with all of the newbies.
> 
> We will post when the trades are complete, but it will only be a few days, as we all sent at the same time.
> 
> Thanks for stepping up to keep this thread alive.
> 
> -Steve
> Jesto68


Steve! 
Yours is in da mail! Hope you enjoy!:ss

USPS DC# 0479 7504 2890 2802 4368


----------



## smokeyscotch

I am ending the trade posted below. It seems everyone is wanting to trade cigars. I will put something together in the form of a Wild Monkey Trade, and repost. :tu



smokeyscotch said:


> :mn Wild Monkey Trade :mn​
> I need 6 of these:
> http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=ch&Product_Code=TRAY​
> The first 3 *First Time Traders *to PM me for my addy
> and have 2 per trader sent to me will receive in return
> a nice Newbie Sampler of cigars.​
> :mn :mn​


----------



## jmcrawf1

smokeyscotch said:


> I am ending the trade posted below. It seems everyone is wanting to trade cigars. I will put something together in the form of a Wild Monkey Trade, and repost. :tu


heh.....building a coolerdor smokeyscotch??


----------



## berk-m

Allright – the first 2 to reply to the Wild Monkey were BigJon and bmagin320

So we are on Guys!


----------



## shaggy

RED ROVER LIST

DennisP
Truckinusa
daniel2001
Big Jon---in w/m w/ berk-m
cman78--- in trade w/grtndpwrflo2
grtndpwrflo2---in trade w/cman78
Virginia_Dave---in trade w/ tidefan73
Hawksfan---in trade w/ tidefan73
dball---in w/m with huricane
BigDawgFan---in trade w/tidefan
DamnU---in w/m with chip
RHNewfie---in w/m with chip
raiderinks---in trade w/ steved
IrishCorona----in a trade w/ Shaerza
Reggiebuckeye----in a trade w/addiction
Addiction----in a trade w/reggiebuckeye
shaerza----in a trade w/ Irishcorona
Tidefan73----in trade w/bigdawgfan
woppa----in w/m with smokeyscotch
jmcrawf1---in w/m with smokeyscotch


5 sticks unless agreed upon before sending and i think both should send at the same time now

dont forget to let someone know or update the list when your trade is completed


----------



## BigJon

smokeyscotch said:


> I am ending the trade posted below. It seems everyone is wanting to trade cigars. I will put something together in the form of a Wild Monkey Trade, and repost. :tu


Well damn, I had not seen this. Here's some good news tho...I bought ten of them last week the same day I had the beetle scare I posted on another thread. I'm not comfortable using open trays in my humi anymore, so maybe we can strike up a deal!


----------



## shaggy

BigJon said:


> Well damn, I had not seen this. Here's some good news tho...I bought ten of them last week the same day I had the beetle scare I posted on another thread. I'm not comfortable using open trays in my humi anymore, so maybe we can strike up a deal!


if smokey is up for it he can reinstate his wild monkey for you or change it up to your liking i am sure :tu


----------



## Tidefan73

virginia_dave said:


> You are welcome brother. I tried to put in favorites and hoped some might be new to you.


All are new!! Other than the IT, but I really like those so, its all good!!

They're settling now and will be attacked this weekend!! :tu


----------



## screwbag

Here are my sticks recieved from smokey scotch...I finally found my crappy lil camera...sorry if quality isn't great...

I am really lookin forward to smokin 'em!!

Thanks again bro! I was late gettin out today...so i'll be shippin yours tomorrow!!


----------



## smokeyscotch

BigJon said:


> Well damn, I had not seen this. Here's some good news tho...I bought ten of them last week the same day I had the beetle scare I posted on another thread. I'm not comfortable using open trays in my humi anymore, so maybe we can strike up a deal!


*:mn Just PM me what you had in mind. :mn*
*I am sure we can come to some agreement.* 
:mn :mn​


----------



## bmagin320

berk-m said:


> :mnWild Monkey Trade:mn
> I need a new cutter, one of these:
> 
> http://www.heartfeltindustries.com/proddetail.asp?prod=OC_10
> 
> and a punch, one of these:
> http://www.heartfeltindustries.com/proddetail.asp?prod=Xi_008S
> 
> The first two Newbs to PM will get in on the trade. Upon receiving the cutters I will send a really nice package.​
> :mn:mn:mn​


palio cutter is on the way


----------



## scoot

Finally gettin the pictrues up from my trade with SteveD, and he hooked me up big time with these primo sticks

RP 1990
RyJ Reserve Real
Gurkha XX Fuerte
La Vieja Habana Maduro
5 Vegas A
CAO Brazilia
Carlos Torano 1916 Cameroon
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro

These all look delicious:dr I've only ever had the RP and 5 Vegas so I'm lookin forward to smokin up all the new ones.Thanks again man.


----------



## smokeyscotch

smokeyscotch said:


> *:mn Just PM me what you had in mind. :mn*
> 
> *I am sure we can come to some agreement.*
> 
> :mn :mn​


BigJon and I are in a WMT together. Thanks BigJon. :tu


----------



## virginia_dave

WOW....


Just received in last nights mail a large package from TideFan73.

I took a pic and will post it tonight when I get home.

Here is the Damage..:

RyJ reserve Maduro
The Edge Corojo Toro
RP Vintage 1992 Euro robusto
Gurkha X Fuente Toro
AF 8-5-8 Maduro
IT Boxer Maduro
5 Vegas A Artisan

I have tried the RyJ many times (a favorite) and the 5 Vegas once so this will turn me onto many new choices. 

I look forward to meeting up with you at some Virginia HERF. 

Thanks Again..!!!:tu


----------



## Tidefan73

virginia_dave said:


> WOW....
> 
> Just received in last nights mail a large package from TideFan73.
> 
> I took a pic and will post it tonight when I get home.
> 
> Here is the Damage..:
> 
> RyJ reserve Maduro
> The Edge Corojo Toro
> RP Vintage 1992 Euro robusto
> Gurkha X Fuente Toro
> AF 8-5-8 Maduro
> IT Boxer Maduro
> 5 Vegas A Artisan
> 
> I have tried the RyJ many times (a favorite) and the 5 Vegas once so this will turn me onto many new choices.
> 
> I look forward to meeting up with you at some Virginia HERF.
> 
> Thanks Again..!!!:tu


Enjoy bro!!!! :ss


----------



## cman78

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> LET'S ROLL MY BROTHER..........
> 
> :ss
> 
> GRTNDPWRFLOZ
> .........................paynoattentiontothemanbehindthecurtain


Monday morning they go out the door. :blHave a good weekend :ss


----------



## DBall

And now...

for the DC of my first trade (Hope you like it, hurricane!). I tried to put together something good, and hopefully pakaged it well. Please feel free to evaluate and critique my packaging skills, as learning more can never hurt. And again... thanks.

DC# 0103 8555 7491 5689 5281

:gn


----------



## shaggy

RED ROVER LIST

DennisP
Truckinusa
daniel2001
Big Jon---in w/m w/ berk-m
cman78--- in trade w/grtndpwrflo2
grtndpwrflo2---in trade w/cman78
Hawksfan---in trade w/ tidefan73
dball---in w/m with huricane
BigDawgFan---in trade w/tidefan
DamnU---in w/m with chip
RHNewfie---in w/m with chip
raiderinks---in trade w/ steved
IrishCorona----in a trade w/ Shaerza
Reggiebuckeye----in a trade w/addiction
Addiction----in a trade w/reggiebuckeye
shaerza----in a trade w/ Irishcorona
Tidefan73----in trade w/bigdawgfan
woppa----in w/m with smokeyscotch
jmcrawf1---in w/m with smokeyscotch


5 sticks unless agreed upon before sending and i think both should send at the same time now

dont forget to let someone know or update the list when your trade is completed



any updates on completed trades????(both ends landed)


----------



## wh0re

red rover, red rover, send daniel2001 on over!


----------



## shaggy

just to give everyone an update on how we are operating on here at the moment....

the NST is in a state of change and until the powers above and more knowledgable than myself chart the new course a couple of us are taking up the slack to keep the thread alive.

we have chosen the Red Rover theme to hold us over until then

the deal is that you ask to be put on the approiate list, 1st trade 2nd trade or 3rd trade, and one of us will add you to the list on the next update.
when you see the list you will see some with notes beside them stating that they are in a trade already. there will be some without anything beside their names, you can then "call out" one the ppl not in a trade . this would be done as "Red Rover Red Rover send xxxx over" they will answer in the thread and then you will PM all the approiate info to each other. the next list will show you with the info on your trade beside your name.

when you have completed your trade post what you recieved and pictures of them. you will then be removed from the list and 30 days later you can ask to be put on the next list.

there is no matching up of newbies with FTG so dont wait around for us to match you up with someone....if you want to trade you must call someone out.

once in a while a FTG or someone who is an upstanding member of our comunity will post a wild monkey. these are open to whoever they specify and usually a first come first serve basis so keep your eyes peeled. these will count as a trade.

the trade will be 5 sticks unless otherwise agreed upon by both participants and both partys will send at the same time and post any delivery info on the thread except in a wild monkey in which case the newbie will send first.

if you have any questions please feel free to PM me and i will answer or try to get you an answer ASAP

thanks
cheers
mike


----------



## shaggy

wh0re said:


> red rover, red rover, send daniel2001 on over!


i dont see ya on the list wh0re...just ask and you shall be rewarded


----------



## wh0re

Ooops! I thought that the list was for the FTG's and the newbies called them out. Doh!

I would like to be on the list.

/me is embarrassed


----------



## SteveDMatt

scoot said:


> Finally gettin the pictrues up from my trade with SteveD, and he hooked me up big time with these primo sticks
> 
> RP 1990
> RyJ Reserve Real
> Gurkha XX Fuerte
> La Vieja Habana Maduro
> 5 Vegas A
> CAO Brazilia
> Carlos Torano 1916 Cameroon
> Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro
> 
> These all look delicious:dr I've only ever had the RP and 5 Vegas so I'm lookin forward to smokin up all the new ones.Thanks again man.


Enjoy the smokes bro. Don't smoke them all in one day. I'm glad to help you on your trip down the slope.:ss


----------



## shaggy

RED ROVER LIST

wh0re----calling out daniel2001
DennisP
Truckinusa
daniel2001
Big Jon---in w/m w/ berk-m
cman78--- in trade w/grtndpwrflo2
grtndpwrflo2---in trade w/cman78
Hawksfan---in trade w/ tidefan73
dball---in w/m with huricane
BigDawgFan---in trade w/tidefan
DamnU---in w/m with chip
RHNewfie---in w/m with chip
raiderinks---in trade w/ steved
IrishCorona----in a trade w/ Shaerza
Reggiebuckeye----in a trade w/addiction
Addiction----in a trade w/reggiebuckeye
shaerza----in a trade w/ Irishcorona
Tidefan73----in trade w/bigdawgfan
woppa----in w/m with smokeyscotch
jmcrawf1---in w/m with smokeyscotch


5 sticks unless agreed upon before sending and i think both should send at the same time now

dont forget to let someone know or update the list when your trade is completed


----------



## FlyerFanX

Got my end of the NST from bhudson57, and yes, he absolutely taught my sorry a$$ a lesson.

Let's see - here's his PM: "Let's keep this simple, send 5 sticks (no more) of what you like to smoke."

I thought I understood English - I guess I didn't understand Gorilla English but I do now.



Perdomo Lot 23, Perdomo Vintage 1991, Tropical Fever Corojo, Ashton VSG, RP Olde World Reserve, Don Juan, Perdomo Cabinet Series, Gurkha Perfecto, RGPC and a Cohiba Siglio I.

What can I say - thanks Bill. Way over the top. I'm going to enjoy each and every one of these.


----------



## Hoplophile

FlyerFanX said:


> Got my end of the NST from bhudson57, and yes, he absolutely taught my sorry a$$ a lesson.


:tpd:I got mine from bhudson57 today too... way over the top!
Sorry for lack of pic, but here's what I got:
Tropical Fever Torp
Perdomo Lot 23
Perdomo reserve
Rafael Gonzales
Don Juan 
Don Tomas Cameroon
Torano Exodus 1959
Opus X
Ashton VSG
Rafael Gonzales PC (gerbil!)

The generosity of this FTG is amazing. Thanks Bill, I am overwhelmed!


----------



## DonWeb

shaggy, steved, berk (et.al.): if i may make 2 comments...

1) kudos for keepin this bad dawg running, and

2) my closeout trade -------> Archer82 <------ (Thank you for your service :u)


















hehehe o


----------



## bhudson57

Glad you guys (FlyerFanX and Hoplophile) received everything in one piece and so quickly! The PO was on top of things this time! Hope you enjoy them, I tried to select a good variety to sample! Don't forget to let me know what you think when you smoke 'em.


----------



## hurricane6

DBall said:


> And now...
> 
> for the DC of my first trade (Hope you like it, hurricane!). I tried to put together something good, and hopefully pakaged it well. Please feel free to evaluate and critique my packaging skills, as learning more can never hurt. And again... thanks.
> 
> DC# 0103 8555 7491 5689 5281
> 
> :gn


i'm looking forward to it!!:tu


----------



## DamnU

FlyerFanX, Holy crap, you got hooked up!! Nice stash!!


----------



## smokeyscotch

I got jmcrawf1's end of out Wild Monkey Trade today. I will send out your package Monday. Great first trade, bro!


:tu


----------



## hurricane6

Daniel- take cover here it comes!!!!:bx DC#03070020000348924642 :ss


----------



## bmagin320

anyone here know jest68. me and another botl sent our end of a trade, pm'ed him numerous times - and nothing. this over a week ago.


----------



## DBall

hurricane6 said:


> Daniel- take cover here it comes!!!!:bx DC#03070020000348924642 :ss


Should I hide the lady and the cats? Move my belongings to a storage shelter? Warn the other tenants in my building? 

I have to admit, I've never done anything like this before... it's pretty damned exciting... I can't wait!!!


----------



## Hawksfan

Recieved my end from Tidefan73. Thank's alot bro. Got some tasty smokes, no cam so here goes.

Indian Tabac Boxer Torpedo
Nestor Reserve Maduro
CAO Italia Gondola
AF Chateau Fuente Natural
RP Vintage 92 Euro Robusto

Time to smoke!!:ss


----------



## jpa0741

May I PLEASE be put on the list. (first trade)


----------



## BigDawgFan

*SWEEETTTT Thanks T*

Just got my end of the trade from Tidefan. As a newbie I'm looking forward to trying all of these sticks. Thanks Theron. They are resting comfortably in my DAWG HOUSE!!

Mike


----------



## gocowboys

*Re: SWEEETTTT Thanks T*



BigDawgFan said:


> Just got my end of the trade from Tidefan. As a newbie I'm looking forward to trying all of these sticks. Thanks Theron. They are resting comfortably in my DAWG HOUSE!!
> 
> Mike :tu


You may want to try to upload the pics to CS before posting the link.


----------



## BigDawgFan

*Re: SWEEETTTT Thanks T*



reggiebuckeye said:


> You may want to try to upload the pics to CS before posting the link.


Yeah I found that out. Thanks:tg


----------



## BigDawgFan

shaggy said:


> RED ROVER LIST
> 
> wh0re----calling out daniel2001
> DennisP
> Truckinusa
> daniel2001
> Big Jon---in w/m w/ berk-m
> cman78--- in trade w/grtndpwrflo2
> grtndpwrflo2---in trade w/cman78
> Hawksfan---in trade w/ tidefan73
> dball---in w/m with huricane
> BigDawgFan---in trade w/tidefan ------COMPLETED!!!
> DamnU---in w/m with chip
> RHNewfie---in w/m with chip
> raiderinks---in trade w/ steved
> IrishCorona----in a trade w/ Shaerza
> Reggiebuckeye----in a trade w/addiction
> Addiction----in a trade w/reggiebuckeye
> shaerza----in a trade w/ Irishcorona
> Tidefan73----in trade w/bigdawgfan ---------- COMPLETED!!!!!!
> woppa----in w/m with smokeyscotch
> jmcrawf1---in w/m with smokeyscotch
> 
> 5 sticks unless agreed upon before sending and i think both should send at the same time now
> 
> dont forget to let someone know or update the list when your trade is completed


Next ?:ss


----------



## gocowboys

*Re: SWEEETTTT Thanks T*



BigDawgFan said:


> Yeah I found that out. Thanks:tg


I am just trying to help out. I hope that doesn't affect what I get in the Nebie PIF......


----------



## gocowboys

Addiction said:


> The second one is not a Sun Grown, its a Chateu Fuentu I believe.


I realized that when I looked it up this morning before lighting it. Another wonderful smoke.


----------



## shaggy

RED ROVER LIST

jpa0741
wh0re---calling out daniel2001
DennisP
Truckinusa
daniel2001
Big Jon---in w/m w/ berk-m
cman78--- in trade w/grtndpwrflo2
grtndpwrflo2---in trade w/cman78
Virginia_Dave---in trade w/ tidefan73
Hawksfan---in trade w/ tidefan73
dball---in w/m with huricane
DamnU---in w/m with chip
RHNewfie---in w/m with chip
raiderinks---in trade w/ steved
IrishCorona----in a trade w/ Shaerza
Reggiebuckeye----in a trade w/addiction
Addiction----in a trade w/reggiebuckeye
shaerza----in a trade w/ Irishcorona
woppa----in w/m with smokeyscotch
jmcrawf1---in w/m with smokeyscotch


5 sticks unless agreed upon before sending and i think both should send at the same time now

dont forget to let someone know or update the list when your trade is completed


----------



## chip

DamnU said:


> Chipster, El Chippo, or just Chip... They're off!
> 
> DC # 0306 2400 0002 9668 0048
> 
> I'm moving this weekend, so don't send mine until I'm at my new address. I'll PM it to you later this week.
> 
> Enjoy!!


Have DamnU's package.....good job.

Natural by Drew Estate
RP 1992
Zino Classic #1

tubo's all.

I am waiting to hear your relocation is complete via PM, then I will send to the address you provide. You get bonus points for following my rules.

I work a lot of hours fellas, so sometimes it takes me a few days to get to the PO. I think you will be pleased with the result....:ss

Glad I stepped into this, forgot how much fun this is!!


----------



## BigDawgFan

*Re: SWEEETTTT Thanks T*



reggiebuckeye said:


> I am just trying to help out. I hope that doesn't affect what I get in the Nebie PIF......


:r No it's just been one of those days. My daughter is getting married and my mother in law killed my wife's dog. I wish I had something DIFFERENT to smoke.


----------



## gocowboys

*Re: SWEEETTTT Thanks T*



BigDawgFan said:


> :r No it's just been one of those days. My daughter is getting married and my mother in law killed my wife's dog. I wish I had something DIFFERENT to smoke.


All is forgiven. I understand. I have love for people from GA. I was born in Decatur and secretly watch the Bulldogs. That is our secret though. Don't tell anyone. If it ever got out.......


----------



## BigDawgFan

*Re: SWEEETTTT Thanks T*



reggiebuckeye said:


> All is forgiven. I understand. I have love for people from GA. I was born in Decatur and secretly watch the Bulldogs. That is our secret though. Don't tell anyone. If it ever got out.......


And we both don't like the Gayturds!!!!:tu


----------



## jpa0741

Calling out DennisP. :tu Lets do this!:bx


----------



## wh0re

shaggy, why don't you mark me as available for another trade.


----------



## BigDawgFan

wh0re said:


> shaggy, why don't you mark me as available for another trade.


 I'll trade with that WHORE :tu


----------



## Addiction

OK I'm going to tell you guys straight up: *DON'T TRADE WITH REGGIEBUCKEYE UNLESS YOU HAVE AN EMPTY COOLER! *

People always talk about how someone turned their mailbox to ruin. Well I no longer have a mailbox, there is just a smoking hole. And the remains of what I think was a mail truck. 

I got:

Davidoff Millennium Blend
RP Vintage 1992
La Tradicion Cabinet Series
Tatuaje
Don Peppin Cuban Classic
Punch Rare Corojo
Latin Gold
La Gloria Cubana Serie R
Onyx

World Peace
A puppy

Holy crap!!!! I would have loaded a picture but I think I've reached my file limit or something, besides I don't own a wide angle lens.


----------



## Addiction

I'm ready fir trade number 2 boss!


----------



## wh0re

BigDawgFan said:


> I'll trade with that WHORE :tu


Good deal!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Addiction said:


> I'm ready fir trade number 2 boss!


As am I, hopefully I can ship tomorrow if I get on the list.:tu But do I think I go to list for 3rds since I did the blind taste challenge as well.


----------



## shaggy

i am not ready just yet for 2nd trades but hopefully soon i will have the system in place to accomadate 2nd and 3rd time traders so stay tuned

wh0re and bigdawgfan....trade away but it will remove wh0re from the list as he will have trader feedback before he trades with a newbie

just a reminder...at the moment this thread is just for first time traders....no traderfeedback...once you complete a trade then you are finished here for now.

only pre exsisting FTG and approved FTG can take on newbies

thanks for your patience and i am sorry if this doesnt work for some of you but it is the way it is for now


----------



## gocowboys

shaggy said:


> i am not ready just yet for 2nd trades but hopefully soon i will have the system in place to accomadate 2nd and 3rd time traders so stay tuned
> 
> wh0re and bigdawgfan....trade away but it will remove wh0re from the list as he will have trader feedback before he trades with a newbie
> 
> just a reminder...at the moment this thread is just for first time traders....no traderfeedback...once you complete a trade then you are finished here for now.
> 
> only pre exsisting FTG and approved FTG can take on newbies
> 
> thanks for your patience and i am sorry if this doesnt work for some of you but it is the way it is for now


Is the thirty day waiting period still in place? If not, add me to the list for second time trades. Please mark my trade with Addiction complete.


----------



## gocowboys

Addiction said:


> OK I'm going to tell you guys straight up: *DON'T TRADE WITH REGGIEBUCKEYE UNLESS YOU HAVE AN EMPTY COOLER! *
> 
> People always talk about how someone turned their mailbox to ruin. Well I no longer have a mailbox, there is just a smoking hole. And the remains of what I think was a mail truck.
> 
> I got:
> 
> Davidoff Millennium Blend
> RP Vintage 1992
> La Tradicion Cabinet Series
> Tatuaje
> Don Peppin Cuban Classic
> Punch Rare Corojo
> Latin Gold
> La Gloria Cubana Serie R
> Onyx
> 
> World Peace
> A puppy
> 
> Holy crap!!!! I would have loaded a picture but I think I've reached my file limit or something, besides I don't own a wide angle lens.


I am glad you are happy. Enjoy. Let that Davidoff sit for another week or two.


----------



## berk-m

Addiction said:


> OK I'm going to tell you guys straight up: *DON'T TRADE WITH REGGIEBUCKEYE UNLESS YOU HAVE AN EMPTY COOLER! *
> 
> People always talk about how someone turned their mailbox to ruin. Well I no longer have a mailbox, there is just a smoking hole. And the remains of what I think was a mail truck.
> 
> I got:
> 
> Davidoff Millennium Blend
> RP Vintage 1992
> La Tradicion Cabinet Series
> Tatuaje
> Don Peppin Cuban Classic
> Punch Rare Corojo
> Latin Gold
> La Gloria Cubana Serie R
> Onyx
> 
> World Peace
> A puppy
> 
> Holy crap!!!! I would have loaded a picture but I think I've reached my file limit or something, besides I don't own a wide angle lens.


Holy Crap is right - nice selection there!


----------



## DBall

reggiebuckeye said:


> I am glad you are happy. Enjoy. Let that Davidoff sit for another week or two.


Damn... I would have a real trying time at that. Glad I don't have that problem. :ss

Good luck, man!


----------



## gocowboys

DBall said:


> Damn... I would have a real trying time at that. Glad I don't have that problem. :ss
> 
> Good luck, man!


I have another one sitting for 6 months. I am trying hard to keep my hands off of.


----------



## jpa0741

I don't know if I am doing this right. I was put on the list and called someone out. Do I just wait to hear from this person? I am looking forward to trading with someone. :ss


----------



## gocowboys

jpa0741 said:


> I don't know if I am doing this right. I was put on the list and called someone out. Do I just wait to hear from this person? I am looking forward to trading with someone. :ss


Yes. Send a PM to verify they got the offer.


----------



## shaggy

jpa0741 said:


> I don't know if I am doing this right. I was put on the list and called someone out. Do I just wait to hear from this person? I am looking forward to trading with someone. :ss


yup....u can try a pm to get the ball rolling faster as some do not check the thread as often as others


----------



## Tidefan73

*Re: SWEEETTTT Thanks T*



Hawksfan said:


> Recieved my end from Tidefan73. Thank's alot bro. Got some tasty smokes, no cam so here goes.
> 
> Indian Tabac Boxer Torpedo
> Nestor Reserve Maduro
> CAO Italia Gondola
> AF Chateau Fuente Natural
> RP Vintage 92 Euro Robusto
> 
> Time to smoke!!:ss





BigDawgFan said:


> Just got my end of the trade from Tidefan. As a newbie I'm looking forward to trying all of these sticks. Thanks Theron. They are resting comfortably in my DAWG HOUSE!!
> 
> Mike


Enjoy guys!!! Let me know what you think of them once you take a taste!!!


----------



## Tidefan73

shaggy said:


> i am not ready just yet for 2nd trades but hopefully soon i will have the system in place to accomadate 2nd and 3rd time traders so stay tuned
> 
> wh0re and bigdawgfan....trade away but it will remove wh0re from the list as he will have trader feedback before he trades with a newbie
> 
> just a reminder...at the moment this thread is just for first time traders....no traderfeedback...once you complete a trade then you are finished here for now.
> 
> only pre exsisting FTG and approved FTG can take on newbies
> 
> thanks for your patience and i am sorry if this doesnt work for some of you but it is the way it is for now


Shaggy,
How can do we get FTG status so we can continue to help out?


----------



## shaggy

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=87445


----------



## gocowboys

Shaggy,

Is the 30 day wait after the first trade still in place?


----------



## ssutton219

no...there is no wait now...but please post in the new thread and I will add you to the list. Please let me know if it will be your 2nd or 3rd.


Thank you


Shawn


----------



## BigDawgFan

shaggy said:


> i am not ready just yet for 2nd trades but hopefully soon i will have the system in place to accomadate 2nd and 3rd time traders so stay tuned
> 
> wh0re and bigdawgfan....trade away but it will remove wh0re from the list as he will have trader feedback before he trades with a newbie
> 
> just a reminder...at the moment this thread is just for first time traders....no traderfeedback...once you complete a trade then you are finished here for now.
> 
> only pre exsisting FTG and approved FTG can take on newbies
> 
> thanks for your patience and i am sorry if this doesnt work for some of you but it is the way it is for now


I'm the new guy here and i DO NOT want to rock the boat so I'm sorry if I'm trading out of turn but IT IS JUST SO HARD NOT TO START A TRADE A RAMA WITH ALL OF THE OTHER GORILLAS!!!!! Kind of like that mutual of omaha show when all the apes and gorillas and monkeys went NUTS!!!!!!
:mn


----------



## BigDawgFan

Besides ..... It's Tidefan's fault !!!!!:tu


----------



## shaggy

BigDawgFan said:


> I'm the new guy here and i DO NOT want to rock the boat so I'm sorry if I'm trading out of turn but IT IS JUST SO HARD NOT TO START A TRADE A RAMA WITH ALL OF THE OTHER GORILLAS!!!!! Kind of like that mutual of omaha show when all the apes and gorillas and monkeys went NUTS!!!!!!
> :mn


see the new thread bigdawg....there is something there for everyone


----------



## pnoon

Fare thee well, DonWeb. NST IV is now closed.
NST V can be found here.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=87445


----------

